#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-09
<CuBric> 하이 에브리원
<jangnan> 맥을 쓰자
<jangnan> 맥이 대세다
<CuBric> 맥을 쓰세요
<imsu> 맥이 왜 대세에요?
<imsu> CuBric: 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 배부름 상태
<CuBric> i'm so enough
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 서니님
<Seony> imsu: 즐거운 주말.. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 내가 신기한거 보여줄까요
<Seony> CuBric: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 네
<CuBric> 꺼~억
<CuBric> 꺼~~~억
<CuBric> 꺼~~~~~억
<CuBric> 트름 3단 부스터
<imsu> Seony: 요긴 월요일 주말아님 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오... 신기하다... 킥 안당한 게... ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 내일은 또 쉬는날
<Seony> imsu: 나도 알아. 알면서 그러는 거야
<CuBric> 어젠 아는 분 집에서 밥먹었지요
<CuBric> 것두 이영애 친오빠
<cartes> 이영애가 누구에요?
<jangnan> dma
<jangnan> 이영애 이제
<jangnan> 아줌마
<cartes> 아.. 휘센광고하던 여자연예인이여?
<jangnan> 피부좋기로 소문난 아줌마임
<cartes> 그렇군요
<Seony> 담배 좋아하기로도 소문났죠
<cartes> 담배좋아하는데 피부가 좋다니
<cartes> 옥시모론이군용
<imsu> CuBric: 언제 킥당하셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ??
<imsu> 킥안당한게 신기하다고 하셔서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 연애인 가족과의 식사라 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 예전에 음반회사에 댕겼던지라
<Seony> imsu: 아까 대세라는 말이 이것 때문인듯... http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2011/05/09/2011050900577.html?news_HeadBiz
<imsu> CuBric: 음반회사요? 오~ 카수?? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 엔지니어
<imsu> Seony: 근데 애플거는 너무 비싸유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> CuBric: 음반회사면 음향쪽 엔지니어셨어요?
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 오호~
<imsu> 오랜만에 건빵을 먹으니 맛있군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: http://www.odditycentral.com/news/korean-girl-removes-make-up-after-two-years.html
<imsu> http://www.weirdexistence.com/women-drivers/
<imsu> 한국만 뭐라하는건 아니군요 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 무슨 소리임 내가 구형맥북을 산걸로 대세가 된거임
<jangnan> 당분간
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<CuBric> 장난님
<jangnan> 방치할가능성 50퍼
<CuBric> 저 맥북프로 신형 쓰는데요.....
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 15인치...
<CuBric> 구형맥북은 훠이 .....
<jangnan> 그때 랑 시점이 틀림
<jangnan> 거기 몇년도임
<jangnan> 여기 2006년도임
<CuBric> 후훗
<jangnan> 어차피 맥북은 아이폰쪽볼려고 산거니간
<jangnan> 아 배불러
<jangnan> 고대격언이 생각나는군
<jangnan> 먹지안은자 일하지도 말라
<imsu> 으잉;;
<jangnan> 배산임수님 왜요
<imsu> 건빵먹고 물을 아직 안먹어서요;;
<imsu> 불려야하는데 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> 합리적인 식사습관이시네요
<imsu> 큭큭
<jangnan> 라면을 먹고 건더기 먹고 뜨거운물먹는 느낌
<jangnan> 아이락스 블투 키보드 사고싶다
<jangnan> 애플 블투 마우스는 사기급 비싸고
<imsu> 컴터 사면 안주나요? ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 몰러요
<jangnan> http://footoo.com/394
<jangnan> 애플꺼는 칠마논
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 마우스 하나가요?
<jangnan> 키보드
<jangnan> 마우스는 매직마우스가
<imsu> 킁킁;;
<jangnan> 한 7만돈하져
<imsu> 비싸다;;
<jangnan> 물론
<jangnan> 하이로 가면 더비싼거야 즐비하지만
<jangnan> 그놈들은 기계식 ㅡ,ㅡ
<imsu> 근데 왜 기계식이 더 비싼거에요?
<jangnan>  공정이 더복잡할걸요
<jangnan> 재료값도 더들테고
<jangnan> 일단 쉽게는 못만들겟죠. 울나라  아이락스 같은데가 펜타그래프만 만드는거보면 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<imsu> 음;; 글쿤요;;
<imsu> 기계식은 영 시끄러워서 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 기계식 맛들이면
<jangnan> 그만한것도 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 기계식이 왜 좋은건가요?
<jangnan> 손에 피로가 덜하고 손맛이 좋음 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 아 그리고 빨리처짐
<jangnan> 타다다다다
<imsu> 아직 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 기계식 쓰던 사람은 기계식 아니면 다른 키보드 못쓴다고 하더라구요;;
<jangnan> 잘써요
<jangnan> 저도 집에선 기계식 밖에선 펜타그래프
<imsu> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 흠흠;;
<jangnan> 송지선
<jangnan> 대단하군
<CuBric> 아이솔레이드 방식도 쓸만함
<CuBric> 임수님
<imsu> CuBric: 네?
<CuBric> 전 키보드
<CuBric> 종류별로 다 가지고 있어용
<imsu> 헉;;
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 멤브레인 메커니컬 팬타그래프 아이솔레이드
<CuBric> 다 구비하고 있다눙
<imsu> 오덕후!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 아 번외로
<CuBric> 미니키보드 도 있다는
<imsu> 전 옛날거 그냥 동작 안되면 쓰고 어디다 줏어다가 쓰거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흡흡;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 동작 되면
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 줏어쓰면
<CuBric> 위생상 안좋아요
<CuBric> 그럴줄 알았으면 임수님 진작에 알았다면
<CuBric> 키보드 정리하면서 7개 정도 버렸는데
<CuBric> 다 보내드릴걸...
<imsu> 헉헉;;
<CuBric> 아 집에 그거 남아있네요
<CuBric> 생각해보니
<imsu> 7개나;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 집이 고물상이에요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 마소 뇌출혈 인텔리 키보드
<imsu> 뇌출혈?
<CuBric> 네추럴
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 좌우가 벌어진
<imsu> 아;;
<imsu> 그 뭐냐 손 무양으로 벌어진거요?
<CuBric> 넹
<imsu> 인체공학 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 가장 초기버전이죠
<imsu> 그거 쓰면 편한가요?
<CuBric> 그때 출시했을떼 7만원주고 샀더라는
<imsu> 헙헙
<CuBric> 집에서 가장 비싼 키보드는 자작이에요
<CuBric> 메이커 완품이 아닌 자작해서 만든
<imsu> 맞춤형 키보드 인가보죠? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 하하
<CuBric> 다른사람이 쓰면 못써요
<CuBric> 무각이거든요
<CuBric> 키보드 에 영어고 한글이고 암것도 안새겨진
<CuBric> 하악
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> 아무것도 안써있으면 우쩐데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 잘 쓸수 있어요
<CuBric> 전 머리로 기억하고 치는게 아니라
<CuBric> 몸이 자연스럽게 따라가는 스타일 이라서요
<CuBric> 임수님
<CuBric> 어디 사세요
<CuBric> 아까 말한 키보드 라도 보내드릴까요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 또 하나 있겠구나
<CuBric> hp 키보드
<CuBric> 은근히 버리고 버려도 남아있네요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭘 그리 많이 사시길래 부품이 잔뜩 남아있으세요?
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 음 지금 케이스만 있으면
<imsu> 전 노원쪽에 살아요 ㅎ
<CuBric> 본체 하나 나오는 박스가 하나 있지요
<CuBric> 아 저번에 물어본듯한...
<CuBric> 사는것도 있고
<CuBric> 얻는것도 있어요
<CuBric> 지금 가지고 댕기는 놋북은 얻은거죠
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 듀얼코어 램 4기가 에 하드320
<imsu> 전 노트북만 빼고 다 얻은거에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허겋ㄱ
<imsu> 허걱
<CuBric> 얻은 놋북
<imsu> 완전;;
<imsu> 좋은거 얻으시네요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 머 그냥 그래요
<CuBric> 집에선 맥북프로 를 쓰거든요
<imsu> 아;;;
<imsu> 흑흑;;
<imsu> 부럽다 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 하나 지르세요
<CuBric> 눈 쿡감고
<CuBric> 남자는 지름 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 지르면 몇일 굶어야해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전 지금 우산하나 지르려고 보고 있어요
<CuBric> 폈다 접었다가 완전자동
<imsu> 우산도 지르는게 있나요?
<CuBric> 28000원 짜리 거든요
<CuBric> 티타늄에 알루미늄+ 스틸 합성 으로 만들어진 뼈대와 살들
<CuBric> 수리센터도 있더라구요
<CuBric> 택배수리와 방문수리 둘다 가능한
<CuBric> 색상은 그린과 블랙
<CuBric> 냥냥
<jangnan> 우산은 티타늄
<nexusism> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 헉;;; 티타늄 우산;;;
<imsu> 전 이만 .. ^^
<imsu> 벼샤
<jangnan> 음
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 모레까지 비온대네
<jangnan> 비를 흡입
<jangnan> 그리고 헐크
<drake_kr> 어? 님 헐크?
<jangnan> 헐퀴임
<jangnan> 집에가고 싶다
<drake_kr> 빗속의 드리프트!
<jangnan> 젠장
<jangnan> 오브젝트 씨 안돌아가네
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 집에서 맥북으로 해야하나
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get install libobjc2 이걸로 안되나용
<jangnan> 윈도임
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 전 윈도로는 거의 파스칼밖에 안 써서..
<jangnan> 파스칼은 고대 언어인가요?
<jangnan> 제가 아는 파스칼은 헥토파스칼밖에 없음
<drake_kr> 사람이름 아닌가요
<drake_kr> 프랑스 새끼네요
<CuBric> 비가 다시 오기 시작하는 서울하늘
<CuBric> 임수님
<CuBric> 질렀으요
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 우산이요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅊㅋ드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 티타늄우산이라;;; ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 하하
<CuBric> 두랄루민 우산은 안나오겠죠
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 소주좀 사올까..
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<drake_kr> 네
<CuBric> 소주 사오면 덤으로 여려가지 사게됩니다
<CuBric> 해물파전에.... 알탕 ......
<drake_kr> 예를들면?
<drake_kr> 부침가루하고.. 오징어 좀 남은거랑 꼬막 있는데
<drake_kr> 부쳐먹을까..
<CuBric> 자 부치시는거에요
<CuBric> 여러장 부치셔서 초대를....
<drake_kr> 근데 저한테 그러시는거면 잘못된 대상이 아닌가요?
<CuBric> ??
<drake_kr> imsu 라면 올바른 대상인데
<CuBric> 드레끼님이 왜요?
<drake_kr> 전국민 살찌우기 프로젝트 아닌가요?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 설마 드레끼님도 ..... 배이글....
<imsu> 오잉
<imsu> 라면 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 라면에 소주는 20대를 마지막으로 끊었어
<jangnan> 소주 엔 과자
<jangnan> 새우깡 + 소주
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 맞다 파이어버그 거기서 수정한다고 홈페이지가 수정되는건 아니죠? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> 그게되면 해킹
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 음 드레끼님 하고 나하고 동년배 되려나
<imsu> drake_kr: 수정되게 하려면 어떻게 해야하나요?
<imsu> 퍼미션 없다고 나오던데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 테스트 해보고
<drake_kr> 그러니까 파이어버그에서 테스트 해보고
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 복사인가요?
<drake_kr> 파이어버그에 기록이 남으니까
<imsu> CuBric: 드라케님 30대에요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 임수님
<CuBric> 저도 30대 입니다
<imsu> 넹 아 그런가요? ㅎ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 참고해서 고치는거지 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 30대가 좋은건가요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 참고입니까? ㅋㅋ 집에가서 해보는데 퍼미션없다고 하길래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 뭐 잘못한지 알았죠? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 찾아봤는데 잘 안나오길래 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그래서 새벽에 호출해
<imsu> 했었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아하
<imsu> jangnan: 좋진 않죠 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> ㅈㅈ
<drake_kr> 전 재부팅좀 해봐야쓰것습니다
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 우워~~~
<jangnan> 퇴근하고싶다
<imsu> 과감히 퇴근 !! ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 퇴근 못하삼
<jangnan> 회사는 나를 강퇴시켜달라
<CuBric> 장난님
<CuBric> 퇴근 못하삼
<CuBric> 강퇴= 집에서 푹쉬시오 일텐데요
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 안나와도 되는
<CuBric> 대신
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 회사 엔 그머시냐
<CuBric> 사직으로 표기 되는
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> "2020년 국민의료비 256조…GDP의 11.2%"(종합)
<Seony> 워싱턴DC에서 리눅스 서버 관리자 뽑는데 연봉이 76,000에서 100,000이군요...
<Seony> 아... 근데 시민권자만 되네... 정부관련 회사인듯...
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 시민권좀 줘요
<jangnan> 먹고살정도만 주면됨
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 이제 낼이랑 모레만 학교 가면 끝이야.
<imsu> Seony: 졸업이십니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그건 아닌거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니 방학
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 방학이라 ~ 좋다 ~ 어 ?? 근데;; 생각해보니;;;
<imsu> 아 우리나라가 아니지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한국은 방학이 언젠데?
<imsu> 한국은 7월 되어야 방학이죠 ㅎ
<Seony> 대신 개학이 3월이지?
<drake_kr> 히히
<CuBric> 드레끼님
<imsu> Seony: 네?
<CuBric> 머가 그리 좋으세유
<imsu> Seony: 7월정도에 하면 9월 아닌가? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 내 말은 학기가 3월에서 7월이지?
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 여기는 1월에서 5월이거든
<CuBric> 아 영화나 볼까
<Seony> 다음 학기는 8월 말에서 12월 중순
<drake_kr> 소주
<CuBric> 써니 재미있을까낭....
<drake_kr> 사왔어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 인제 까시면 되요
<imsu> Seony: 한국에서 지수로그 단원을 미국에서는 어떻게 씁니까?
<Seony> 쓰다는 게 무슨 말이야?
<imsu> Seony: 계절 때문에 그런가 보군요 학기가..
<imsu> 영어로요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 낮술? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 잠깐만 교과서 좀 보고.
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> 오후술? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: Expenential and Logarithmic Functions
<imsu> Seony: 구글 번역기 돌리는데 지수가 index 로 나오더라구요;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 인덱스는 색인 아닌가....
<Seony> 그럴만하네. 그런 뜻4도 있으니까.
<Seony> 근데 니가 말하는 지수는 수학용어니까, 수학적 의미를 찾아봐야지
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지수함수 하니까 제대로 나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 서니님
<CuBric> 저 중간에 단어 로가리즘 이라고 발음해야 하는건가요
<Seony> 즘이라기보단 "뜸" 정도로 발음하시면 됩니다.
<CuBric> 애매 하군요
<Seony> 애매하지 않은데요. 한국에서 th 발음은 ㅈ 이나 ㅆ 정도로 발음하지만, 미국에서는 ㄸ 으로 발음하거든요.
<CuBric> 제가 생각하는 애매함이란 울나라 에선 좀 희한 하게 생각하는 사람들이 있어서요
<Seony> 아... 어떻게요?
<CuBric> 그게 그거지 무슨 상관 이런 생각들 ....
<CuBric> 뜸이나 즘이나
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니 한국사람들 발음 나쁘다고 놀림당하죠.
<Seony> 제가 동영상 하나 보여드리죠.
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWT9tLa15vU
<drake_kr> algorithm만 봐도
<drake_kr> 알고리즘이라고 하지만 알고리듬이 맞는듯
<Seony> 나름 잘부른답시고 유튜부에 올린 거 같은데 이거 지금 유튜브에서는 놀림감이 되는 영상이에요
<CuBric> 첨부터 엄청 굴려만 되는...
<Seony> 이 동영상 보고 얼마나 웃기던지...
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7oGx2dImE8&feature=related 이 영상은 조회수가 무려 700만인데요.
<Seony> 똑같은 사람꺼거든요
<CuBric> 어색한데요
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7oGx2dImE8&feature=related
<CuBric> 멍해지는
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7oGx2dImE8
<Seony> 똑같은 사람꺼거든요
<Seony> 조회수가 무려 700만
<CuBric> 립스를 라이프 비슷하게 발음하는...
<Seony> 어색한 정도가 아니구요, 제목을 보세요.
<Seony> Jesus take the wii.
<Seony> Wii가 뭔지 아시죠? 게임기..
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 알죠
<Seony> 자막 보면 진짜 자막대로 부르는 거 같은데 진짜 웃기는 대사가 많거든요...
<Seony> 어떻게 보면 정말 챙피한 건데.. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 컥...
<CuBric> 머라이어 캐리 노래를....
<CuBric> 완전....
<Seony> 이런거 보면 즘이나 뜸이나 그게 그거란 말을 하기가 좀 그렇죠;
<drake_kr> 창피한건 아닌듯..
<Seony> 즘이나 뜸이나라고 생각해서 미국에 와서 암만 알고리즘 알고리즘 해봐야 여기 사람들은 못알아듣거든요...
<imsu> 가사는 모르겠는데 노래를 잘 부르는건 아닌거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 노래를 못부르는 건 둘째치고 가사가 완전 깨.
<drake_kr> 에이..
<drake_kr> 그래도 열심히는 한건데
<drake_kr> 쪽팔림을 무릅쓰고
<CuBric> 개그 네요
<drake_kr> 영상을 올리는게 쉬운것만은 아니죠
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 차라리 한국노래를 부를것이지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 헉 금방 드레끼님을 소주님이라고 부를뻔 했음요
<Seony> imsu: 내 말이 그 말이야
<drake_kr> 흠
<Seony> 좋은 한국말로 쓰여진 곡 놔두고 왜 발음도 안되는 노래를...
<drake_kr> 제 생각은 "꼭 잘해야만 된다"는건 아님요..
<imsu> Seony: listen 이런거는 안나오는데 삭제된건가요?
<Seony> 무슨 말이야?
<imsu> 김동원이 부른거요 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 리서어어어언
<imsu> 비욘세인가? listen
<jangnan> 리서어언
<imsu> 왜 나는 안나오지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<CuBric> 비욘세 리메이크
<CuBric> 노래는
<Seony> 다른 링크인가보네... 글쎄 다른 링크는 모르겠는데...
<jangnan> 안올라가네
<CuBric> 어니스티
<jangnan> 저음부터 출발해야하나
<CuBric> 임수님
<Seony> imsu: 조회수 700만짜리 영상은, 그거 올린 사람 왈 "
<imsu> 이정 정도는 되어야 listen 을 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 조회수 700만짜리 영상은, 그거 올린 사람 왈 "오늘 하루종일 내 머리 속에서 이 노래가 떠나질 않는다" ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 노래방 갈까요 시간나면
<CuBric> 듀엣으로 디셈버 노래에 도전
<imsu> CuBric: 노래방이요? ㅎㅎ 저 노래방가는거 좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 임수님 담당은 5단 고음
<jangnan> 어차피 지노래도 아닌데
<jangnan> 잘불러봐야
<imsu> CuBric: 5단고음이요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 노래 잘 못해요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 디셈버 5단 고음
<CuBric> 이건 임수님 이 해야할 과제
<jangnan> 저음부터 출발
<imsu> 헉헉;;
<CuBric> 실패할시 마이크 선으로 묶어놓고 집에가기
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어;; 내 파폭 왜이래;; 동영상이 죄다 안나오네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<hanbin973> 냠
<hanbin973> 세팅 거의다 되어간다. =.= 파이어폭스 컴파일은 이번주 주말로 미뤄야겟다
<DingGGu> php채널
<DingGGu> 어떻게들어가나요?
<DingGGu> +b 라네
<hanbin973> #php 아닌가요
<DingGGu> 네
<hanbin973> 그런데 Grub 리스트 어떻게 수정하지
<DingGGu> 태어나서들어가본적도없는데
<hanbin973> 냠
<DingGGu> 밴인가요
<CuBric> 갑자기 노래방에서
<DingGGu> cd /etc/grub
<CuBric> 화제가 바뀐...
<DingGGu> 에서
<DingGGu> 어떤파일있어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> #php채널 뭐가밴이길레
<hanbin973> 부트에 잇는거 아닌가요
<DingGGu> 아
<DingGGu> 부트엿다
<DingGGu> 부트였나?
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<DingGGu> 아이폰이라오타작렬..
<hanbin973> 아 모르겠다. grub.cfg 못 알아보겟어 =.=
<imsu> CuBric: 5단고음이라는 노래 들어보는중이네요 ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> php좀하시는분 질문가능할까요
<CuBric> 딩규님
<CuBric> 아이폰으로 아얄씨가 되나요
<DingGGu> php에서 2011-05-07 를 date() 함수로 바꾸고싶은데
<DingGGu> CuBric: 네 됩니다 LimeChat
<CuBric> 어플중에 하나인가요?
<jangnan> 음
<DingGGu> 네
<CuBric> 국내계정인가요?
<drake_kr> hanbin973 // boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jangnan> php는 전혀 못하는데
<jangnan> 하는분들보면 부럽
<CuBric> 아님 해외계정 에 속한 어플인가요?
<hanbin973> 감히 grub.cfg 를 알아볼 수 있을려나.. 내가 =.=
<hanbin973> grub.lst 가 좋았었는데
<hanbin973> 쳇
<DingGGu> 오늘맥북에어가오는군요!
<Seony> DingGGu: 다시 말해서 date() 함수로 2011-05-07 형식으로 날짜를 나오게 하고싶단 얘기죠?
<drake_kr> 둘다 비슷..
<DingGGu> 국내해외 다있어요
<DingGGu> 아뇨
<DingGGu> 그반대입니다
<Seony> 그 반대라면 무슨 얘기에요?
<Seony> 질문이 이해가 안가서요.
<DingGGu> 2011-05-07를 date함수로뜨는 13?????! 로밖고싶다구요
<DingGGu> *바꾸고
<hanbin973> 유니티 불편해서 돌아버리겠다. 옆에 있는 창은 좀 빨리 빨리 뜨지 딜레이 쩌러...
<Seony> 그냥 문자열을 자르고 붙이는 게 더 쉬울 거 같은데요.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<DingGGu> 아니 다른날짜랑비교할려고해서..
<drake_kr> 걍 c 코드 하나 작성하세요 ㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> mysql 에있는데이터라
<Seony> 날짜비교는 날짜계산하는 함수가 따로 있잖아요.
<imsu> CuBric: 이게 왜 5단 고음이에요?
<DingGGu> 근데데이터저장이 2011-05-07 로되요
<CuBric> 어떤거 들었는데요?
<drake_kr> mysql도 mysql-dev 설치하셨으면 db에서 읽어오는거 쉬운데..
<imsu> CuBric: http://ucc.blognawa.com/427363
<DingGGu> imsu: 세바퀴에서 그노래불렀는데 그게 5단고음
<Seony> 그거 아마 유닉스 타임으로 바꾸는 함수가 있을 거에요.
<CuBric> 중간에 대규가 오우우우 하는 부분이 5단고음
<DingGGu> 흠
<DingGGu> php공문을 찾아봐도 없구.. (제가못찾는거일지도)
<jangnan> 그거 근데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> DingGGu // http://www.technote.co.kr/php/technote1/board.php?board=memberqna&page=27&category=4&command=body&no=17707
<jangnan> 디게 숨차게 하던데요
<imsu> 그다지 어려워 보이지 않아 보이는데 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 오우우우
<drake_kr> 검색어는 mysql db unix 타임
<Seony> DingGGu: http://goni522.tistory.com/64 이게 좀 도움이 될 거 같은데요
<imsu> CuBric: 김경호의 탈출정도는 불러줘야 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 질문이네 ㅜㅜ
<DingGGu> 답변은업ㄱ네요
<Seony> DingGGu: 아니면 차라리 mysql에 있는 datediff나 timediff 함수로 두 날짜 사이의 차이를 구해도 도 기우ㅛ..
<DingGGu> 안되요
<DingGGu> 3일지남 이런식으로해야되서
<drake_kr> 흠
<DingGGu> 서니님이 말해주신곳이있네여 학교끝나고달려가서 해야할덧
<Seony> 음... 그럼 저 같으면 그냥 문자를 잘라서 붙인다음 그걸 다시 유닉스 타임으로 바꾼 다음에 계산해서 뿌려줄 것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰는 xe에서 common.php 디벼보믄 해결방법은 쉽게 찾으실수 있는듯..
<DingGGu> 자르는방법을몰라서
<Seony> php에서 substr이라는 함수를 찾아보세요.
<DingGGu> 정규식도잘모르고
<hanbin973> 갤스2 보니까 순정 브라우저에까지 손을 댓네 =.= 쩌는뎈? 삼성이 S/W 를 가지고 놀줄도 알아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 몇시간이 지나기 전까지 new 아이콘을 뿌려준다던가..
<Seony> substr은 정규식 몰라도 쓸 수 있는 함수에요
<Seony> 자릿수로 잘라내는 함수라...
<DingGGu> 자르는
<drake_kr> 그런거라면 찾기 쉬운뎅 ㅋㅋ 구글신께 빌어보세요 ㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> 함수인가보네여
<DingGGu> 집에가서 코딩하고 osu하다가 와우를즐겨야겠군요
<imsu> CuBric: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_SzI46Y-9s
<CuBric> 김경호 안좋아하는 ...
<DingGGu> 내일이 부처님오시는날
<imsu> 아 그런가요;; ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<DingGGu> 오시는날인가여 오신날인가여
<DingGGu> 요
<hanbin973> 무슨 순정 브라우저 따위가 그래픽 가속까지.. 무섭다 삼성 =.= 딱 보니까 스맛폰 시장은 삼성이 평정하겟네.
<CuBric> 오신날 로 알고 있어요
<Seony> "오시는 날"이라면 부처님이 살아계신다는 얘끼죠
<DingGGu> 아이뽕유저로써 안드따윈 갤레기
<CuBric> 서니님
<Seony> 네
<CuBric> 석가탄신일 이에요
<CuBric> 그걸 해석 하시면 되죠
<DingGGu> 탄신일
<Seony> 네. 아까 내일 쉬는 날이라는 얘기 보구서 알았어요
<Seony> imsu: 너 연평도에서 군생활 했었어?
<imsu> Seony: 아니요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 김포요
<Seony> 1사단?
<Seony> 누가 6여단이랬지...
<Seony> 아... 현빈이구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 현역 때 생각난다...
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 현역시절을 왜 떠올리십니까 ㅎㅎ 좋은 기억도 아닌데 히히
<Seony> 난 완전 군대 체질이었거든 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 정말 싫었어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나 현역 때, 간미연 친오빠가 입대를 했었어.
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 8연대에서 근무했었다던데...
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 아 순대떡볶이 먹다가 토한거 생각하면 제길 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> FreakyTux: 안녕하세요..
<jangnan> 간미연 그때면
<jangnan> 한창일떈데
<jangnan> 물올랐을때
<Seony> 네. 그래서 간미연이 지 오빠 면회왔었을 때 부대가 난리났었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 연대장이랑 사진 찍고 그랬다던데...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 연대장도 어쩔 수 없었나 보군요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 연대장도 사람
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 감히 연대장따위가
<Seony> 전 커피사러 동네 스타벅스에..
<jangnan> 미국은 틀려
<jangnan> 우리는 맥심인데
<jangnan> 미국은 스벅
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 맥심벅스 하나 만들죠 그럼 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 이름걸릴듯
<imsu> 아 그런가요?
<imsu> 그럼 맥심 버그 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우주벌레
<drake_kr> space bugs
<jangnan> 벌레들어간 커피
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 임수표 커피
<CuBric> 어 수표...
<FreakyTux> starbugs 자매품 starfishes
<jangnan> 집에가서 깔던 xp나 마저깔아야겟다
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> xp아무리 욕해도 버릴수가 없어
<jangnan> 젠장
<imsu> CuBric: 수표 헙헙 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> jangnan: xp 가 최고 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 아니지 윈7 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> os계의 지존임
<drake_kr> 2000이 최곤데
<jangnan> 윈7은 램딸리면 무겁
<FreakyTux> 지존은 ME요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> drake_kr: 정작 본인은 7쓰시면서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 왜이러삼 저 2000 씀
<imsu> 잉?
<drake_kr> 넷붘
<imsu> drake_kr: 넷북은 우분투 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 신상확인했음 히히
<imsu> drake_kr: 그나저나 그 때 파닭 넘 맛있었어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우리집까지 배달 되어야 할텐데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전화 해보던가
<drake_kr> 02-913-2206
<CuBric> 응 누구 전번인가요?
<CuBric> 닭집 전번ㅇ니가요
<drake_kr> 넵
<CuBric> 드레끼님 부업으로 닭집을?
<jangnan> 굽네치킨 월계1호점
<drake_kr> 전 부업으로 노래방 하는데여
<CuBric> 아
<imsu> drake_kr: 저장완료 ㅎㅎ 담에 전화해봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 저번호로 저나하면 누가 받는?
<jangnan> 굽네치킨 월계1회점원
<jangnan> 혹은 점주
<CuBric> 점주가 누군데요?
<drake_kr> 동네 닭집이에요
<jangnan> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=image&wr_id=3461326
<imsu> 아;; 저 이등병 어쩜좋아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 저거 오래전 사진인데요
<CuBric> 요새 사진 아님
<imsu> 이등병 사진은 못봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왼손으로 총을 받치면 총은 누가쏘나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 개머리판으로 쏘나? ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 입으로쏨
<jangnan> 탕
<ssdi> 지금 계시는분 있나요./
<ssdi> 옷 있군요!
<ssdi> 장난님~
<jangnan> 옷입고있음
<jangnan> 집이아님
<ssdi> 헉..
<ssdi> 많이바쁘신가요..?
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<ssdi> 그럼 안되겠네요
<ssdi> 다른분 누구 시간나시는분없나요?
<drake_kr> 음?
<jangnan> 맥에서 오픈뱅킹되나부네[
<jangnan> 국민은행오픈뱅킹
<drake_kr> 국민은행은 우분투에서도 잘 되던디요 ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> 결재만 되면 딱인데
<jangnan> 신용카드 결재
<ssdi> 10.04하구 윈7 설치된 넷북에 11.04하고 윈7 설치하는 법 아시는분있으시나요?
<jangnan> 싹다지우고
<jangnan> 윈 7깔고
<jangnan> wubi로 11.04
<jangnan> 깔고
<ssdi> 그렇게설명해주셔도...
<drake_kr> 흠
<ssdi> 완전초보라 몰라요ㅜ
<ssdi> 무엇보다 싹다지우는것부터...
<jangnan> 근데 10.04는 어케깜?
<ssdi> 친구가욯ㅎ;;
<jangnan> 10.04에서 업데이트 해도
<jangnan> 될거같은데
<ssdi> 제스스로는못하죠~
<jangnan> 업데이트 해서 11.04
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/1826 이거 응용해도 됨미다
<jangnan> ㄱㄱ싱하면될듯
<ssdi> 아예싸악~ 첨부터해보고싶어서요..
<drake_kr> 윈7 파티션 나눠서 설치하고 우분투 설치하시면 돼요
<ssdi> 잠깐만요
<ssdi> 싹다지우는건요?
<jangnan> 싹다싹다
<ssdi> 싹다지우는것부터 모르니 문제란말이죠ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아무 것도 모르는 수준이시라면 여기서 도움을 얻기보단 인터넷에서 우분투 설치문서부터 보시는 게 빠를 것 같습니다.
<ssdi> 그런가요?
<jangnan> 아무것도 모르면
<ssdi> 그럼 전 한번 또다시 이리저리찾아보러가렵니다~~
<jangnan> 웹서핑 ㄱㄱ
<Seony> 미적분을 하겠다고 오신 분이 덧셈뺄셈부터 할 줄 모르신다면, 가르쳐주는 사람 입장에서는 참 난감하거든요. ㅎㅎ
<ssdi> 적절한비유다ㅋ
<jangnan> 미적분
<jangnan> 모르는 거네요
<ssdi> cmd에서
<ssdi> 포맷명령어치면
<ssdi> 하드자체가 포맷되나요/
<Seony> ssdi: http://seowonjung.com/users/seowon/weblog/17df6/UbuntuKo_Rules.html 이거부터 읽어주세요
<CuBric> ssdi 님 지금 윈도우 쓰시나요
<jangnan> 슬슬 배고파지는게
<jangnan> 퇴근할시점인가
<CuBric> 답답하구나아....
<jangnan> 10분있다 올라가서 눈치좀 보고 와야지
<imsu> Seony: 헉헉 다 제가 안지키는 것들만 있는데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 내가 한국 가면 구를 준비 하고있어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 히히
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> 나도 하나도 안 지키는것들 뿐이네..
<drake_kr> sk에서 자꾸 인터넷 바꿔준다면서 아웃바운딩 계속오네
<drake_kr> lg에서 개인정보 유출하는듯 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> drake_kr: 바꿔줄테니까 아잉패드 하나 달라고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하드 더 구매하면 망설임없이 160M 지역인터넷으로 가야겠어요
<drake_kr> 25M도 안나오는 sk는 뭐하러 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 160M이면 bps죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 그래도 많이 빠르긴 하네요...
<Seony> 5년 전에 제가 한국 떠날 때 100Mbps이었꺼든요.
<Seony> 월 35,000짜리 하나포스였는데...
<drake_kr> 음.. KT의 경우 480Mbps도 있긴 한걸로 알고 있는데 개인이 쓰기엔 좀 부담되는 비용이죠..
<Seony> 얼만데요?
<drake_kr> 160M짜리는 2만원이 안됩니다..
<Seony> 480mbps 한 달 사용료가 얼마나 나와요?
<drake_kr> 그쪽 가격은 잘 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 일단 3만원은 넘습니다
<Seony> 그렇군요. 대신 업로드는 형편없겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=ncyberzone&logNo=130090965875&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<drake_kr> 음.. 업로드가 형편없어봤자 100Mbps 인데요..
<Seony> 그나저나 고정 IP는 안주죠?
<drake_kr> v6는 고정ip 주는듯해요
<drake_kr> (아직까지는 아무도 사용하지 않지만)
<Seony> 음... v6 받아봐야 지금으로서는 있으나마나잖아요.
<Seony> ip만 제외하면 idc에 서버 넣을 일이 없어질지도 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 그래도 v6 ip 주는데가 kt밖에 없어요
<Seony> 음... 일단 몇몇 브라우저에서는 ipv6를 지원하니까, 외울수만 있다면 v6를 개인용으로 쓰는 건 지장이 없겠네요
<hanbin973> question
<drake_kr> 외울일은 없겠죠..
<hanbin973> now on livecd, so no korean
<drake_kr> oh
<drake_kr> 한글은 보임미까
<hanbin973> I can read korean
<hanbin973> possible to see oo
<drake_kr> 음.. 근데 livecd에서 ibus-korean이나 nabi 설치는 안되는건가..
<imsu`> quit
<imsu`> 힝힝
<drake_kr> 와그라노
<imsu`> 미쳤나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu`> irc 접속이 왔다갔다해서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 미친놈한테는 매가 약이지 http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=ncyberzone&logNo=130090965875&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<imsu> 이 링크는 뭡니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 매를 달여서 약으로 <-
<drake_kr> http://postfiles12.naver.net/20100813_171/bluemoon1510_1281680472478ljegt_jpg/%EC%83%81%EC%88%A0_bluemoon1510.jpg?type=w3 이러면 보이나
<imsu> 반쯤 막히고 뚫린다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐야 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 읭
<imsu> drake_kr: 창과 방패 링크를 저에게 주셨는데용? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아니 갑자기 한꺼번에 사람들이 나가길래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharcN: 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharcN> imsu, 안녕하세요
<CuBric> dkdk
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 뒷목이 뻐근해요
<imsu> yemharcN: 오늘은 통 안보이시더라구요 ^^
<yemharcN> imsu, 어제부터 본가(?) 가 있다가 7시쯤 올라왔습니다
<imsu> 아~~ 피곤하시겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 그냥 뭐... 저번주부터 이상하게 바빠서 누적피로가..........
<CuBric> 후우우
<yemharcN> 아..........
<yemharcN> 일단 저녁을 먹어야지..........
<yemharcN> (잠수할게요..........)
<imsu> 아 배고파 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 집에가서 밥먹어야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그럼 이만;; 집에 들어갑니당 ^^
<CuBric> 자자 가서 밥을 먹어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> http://goo.gl/Ob9QN
<yemharcN> http://goo.gl/Ob9QN
<yemharcN> 그럼 전 오늘은 이만
<hbchae> 아무도 안 계시는곳인가요..?
<whatev3r> .weather RKSS
<realwakka> 안녕하세요
<realwakka> 아무도 없나요>?
<realwakka> 아아아아이ㅏ
<whatev3r> 안녕하세요
<realwakka> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<realwakka> 저기
<realwakka> 우분투 11.04쓰세요?
<whatev3r> 네
<realwakka> 그런데
<realwakka> 저도 방금깔았는데
<realwakka> 소프트웨어 설치도안되고
<realwakka> 이상한데요..
<realwakka> 왜그러지 아세요?
<whatev3r> 아마 우분투 한국 공식 미러가 맛이 간 듯 하던데요
<realwakka> dk..
<realwakka> 그런거에요?
<whatev3r> 공식 미러 다음이나 이렇게 고치시고 하시면 될 듯..
<realwakka> ...
<realwakka> 어떻게 고치죠?
<whatev3r> 한글로 메뉴 보이시나요?
<realwakka> 아 지금
<realwakka> 윈도인데
<realwakka> 우분투 답답해서 ..ㅡㅡ
<realwakka> 한글도
<realwakka> 입력이 안되요
<realwakka> 우분투에선...;;
<realwakka> 전버전에서는 정말
<realwakka> 잘썻는데
<whatev3r> 음. 처음에 로그인 하면 알림창 뜨는데
<realwakka> 왜이러는건지
<whatev3r> 언어설치 하라고..
<realwakka> 네
<realwakka> 네네
<whatev3r> 그때 설치하셨으면 되는데..
<whatev3r> 한글은..
<realwakka> 언어설치/관리 인가
<realwakka> 그거 누르니까
<realwakka> 영어 밖에 없었어요
<whatev3r> 네 거기서 한글 설치하시면 되요
<realwakka> 혼자 연구해봐야되나
<realwakka> ㅡㅜ
<whatev3r> 거기서 언어 설치 메뉴 있을텐데요
<realwakka> 잠시만요
<realwakka> 우분투로
<realwakka> 돌아올게요
<realwakka> I come again
<realwakka> hey~
<whatev3r> welcome
<realwakka> I can't write hangul
<realwakka> plz help me
<whatev3r> sudo synaptic
<realwakka> ok
<whatev3r> setting > repository?
<realwakka> ok
<whatev3r> 다운 로드 위치 바꾸는 거 보이시나요?
<whatev3r> 영어로 뭐라 써있을지 모르겠네요
<realwakka> where is it
<whatev3r> ubuntu software
<whatev3r> 에서 중간에
<whatev3r> download 어쩌고 있을텐데..
<whatev3r> 선택하는거..
<realwakka> ...
<realwakka> synpatic package Manager
<whatev3r> setting
<whatev3r> repository 여기론 가신 건가
<realwakka> no
<realwakka> not yet
<realwakka> I can't find repository
<whatev3r> 그냥 소스 리스트 보내드릴께요
<whatev3r> 파일 받으세요
<realwakka> how..??
<whatev3r> 파일 창 안뜨시나요?
<realwakka> yes
<realwakka> there is no popup
<whatev3r> 음. 이상하네..
<realwakka> firefox ...
<realwakka> why I can't install chrome??
<whatev3r> 글쎄요
<whatev3r> 크롬은 안써봐서
<realwakka> all programs ..
<realwakka> I can't install it
<realwakka> like eclipes
<realwakka> int software center
<realwakka> in software center
<realwakka> there is only Available from the "universe" sourece instead install
<whatev3r> 터미널에서 sudo apt-get update는 해보셨나요?
<whatev3r> 미러가 다운되서 캐쉬를 못했을 거 같은데..
<realwakka> I'll tryit
<realwakka> now
<realwakka> something..
<realwakka> processing..?
<realwakka> 199 0 3029 167무시http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/main TranslationIndex             무시http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/multiverse TranslationIndex       무시http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted TranslationIndex       무시http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe TranslationIndex         무시http://extras.ubuntu.com natty/main Translation-ko_KR                       무시h
<realwakka> is it right?
<whatev3r> right
<realwakka> 무시http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe Translation-ko_KR        무시http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe Translation-ko           무시http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe Translation-en           92% [kr.archive.ubuntu.com(143.248.234.110)에 연결하는 중입니다]
<realwakka> in 92%
<realwakka> stopped..??
<whatev3r> 거기서 멈춰서 미러를 바꿔줘야 되는데
<realwakka> how ??
<realwakka> ctl C??
<realwakka> ...........
<whatev3r> 음 편하신대로. 아마 혼자 멈췄던 거 같은데..
<whatev3r> 음.  vi를 다 까먹어서..
<whatev3r> /etc/apt/sources.list에서..
<realwakka> ..
<whatev3r> kr.archive.ubuntu.com을 http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu/ 로 다 바꿔야 되거든요
<whatev3r> 잠시만요 영어로 로그인 해봐야 겠네
<whatev3r> settings > repositories 는 보이나요?
<whatev3r> sudo synaptic에서..
<whatev3r> realwakka: 님?
<realwakka> ..??
<whatev3r> sudo synaptic 하시고
<whatev3r> 패키지 매니저 뜨면
<realwakka> oo
<whatev3r> settings에서 repositories 클릭
<whatev3r> Ubuntu Software에서
<realwakka> okok
<whatev3r> Download from 클릭하시면
<whatev3r> ftp.daum.net으로 바꾸실 수 있어요
<whatev3r> 한국 메인 서버에서..
<whatev3r> other누르시면
<whatev3r> 서버 리스트가 뜸
<realwakka> ok
<realwakka> i change it
<whatev3r> 다음으로 바꾸셨어요?
<realwakka> ok
<whatev3r> 그럼 터미널에서 apt-get update
<whatev3r> 그리고 설치하실 거 설치하시면 됨
<realwakka> ok wait..
<whatev3r> .weather Seoul
<la-phennie> Overcast ☁, 59.0℉ (15℃), 29.76in (1004mb), Light Drizzle, Mist, Gentle breeze 7kt (↑) - RKSM, 16:00Z
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-10
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<CuBric> 쿵
<Seony> Snort 잘 다루시는 분 계세요.
<CuBric> 그게 먼지도 몰라요
<Seony> 유닉스 다룬다고 하시지 않으셨어요?
<CuBric> 아주 오래전 일이라서
<CuBric> 다 까묵음
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요.
<Seony> 근데 까먹으셔도 Snort가 뭔지 모른다고 하심 안되는데... ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 까먹을땐 확실하게 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아. ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<CuBric> 인제 it 계열로는 직장이던 머던 잡고 싶지 안아요
<CuBric> 지금이 좋은 상태
<Seony> 지금은 어떤 업종에서 일하시는데요?
<CuBric> 그냥 기술사무직 이라고 보심 되요
<CuBric> 현대그룹계열사 에 다녀용
<Seony> 관리감독 같은 거군요.
<CuBric> 감독은 아니에요
<CuBric> 그냥 직원
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 저도 IT 쪽을 꿈꾸다가 느닷없이 은행원이 되고나니까 너무 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 써니님 행원이셨어요? 헐
<Seony> 네. 3년 근무했어요.
<Seony> 1년 수신, 1년 여신, 1년 자금운용 했었죠.
<Seony> 너무 재밌어서 이쪽에 아예 뼈를 묻을려고 했었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 행원 하시다가 다시 IT 복귀라니....
<ndsin> 보통 쉬운 결정 아니었네요...
<Seony> 네. 어찌보면 다시 한국으로 돌아가지 않겠다는 다짐이라고 볼 수 있죠.
<Seony> 한국에서의 IT는 너무 힘드니깐요..
<ndsin> 처음부터 귀국은 고려되지 않은 유학이었군요
<Seony> 아뇨 실은 2년제만 마치고 돌아올려고 했었어요...
<ndsin> 이민이었구나 음
<CuBric> 신님
<Seony> 그러다 주위에서, 미국이 무슨 옆동네 놀러오듯이 오는데도 아니고, 한 번 왔으면 4년제까지 해야하지 않겠냐는 설득에 넘어갔죠.
<CuBric> 저도 호주로 다시 돌아가면 시민권 딸수 있어요
<ndsin> 음
<Seony> 그러다 4년제를 가기로 마음 먹고 돌아갈 생각을 하니 나이가 너무 많아서 막막하더라구요.
<CuBric> 서니님
<Seony> 결국 귀국을 가능하면 안하는 쪽으로 선택을 내린거죠.
<CuBric> 저랑 나이가 비슷하시죠?
<Seony> 비슷하다고 하기 좀... 제가 많이 어리지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 몇년생이신데요
<Seony> 78년생요
<CuBric> 4살차 이
<CuBric> 궁합도 안본다는 그런 나이
<Seony> 아마 돌아가서 전에 다녔던 데 찾아가면 다시 써줄 것도 같은데... 거기는 여자들이 실세를 잡고있ㅅ어서요..
<CuBric> 여자들 많은곳이 짜증남
<Seony> 네. 진짜 짜증나요... 아주 돌아가시는 줄 알았죠
<CuBric> 남자를 들들 볶는다는
<Seony> 특히 자금운용할 때 인수인계 해주던 사람이 저보다 나이 어린 여자였는데... 환장하는 줄 알았어요
<CuBric> 그래서 남자들이 그냥 나와버린다는
<pwnizer> 오오오 됐당.. 안녕하세요
<Seony> 다행히 상무(여자)님이 남자편을 들어주셔서 참을만했죠
<CuBric> 여자의 특성 : 챙길건 우선으로 나선다 그러나 힘든일이 생기면 자긴 여자라고 빠지려고 한다
<Seony> 아마 본점으로 이력서 넣으면 될 것 같기도 한데... 모르겠어요.
<CuBric> 즉 이득이 있는곳엔 평등을 외치고
<Seony> 누가 취직 시켜줄테니까 오라고 하면 모를까. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아닌곳엔 여자라는 이유로 빠지려 하는.
<CuBric> 난그럴땐 힘들이 이고 아닌고 평등으로대해주는
<CuBric> 그래서 학교댕길대
<CuBric> 평등하게 패줬음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 일하던데는 그럴 일은 없으니까 그런 것보다는, 아주 어려운 회계처리업무를 딱 한 번 알려주고서 두번째 물어보면 왜 그걸 모르냐고 지x하던... 돌아가시는 줄 알았죠 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 여자를 자고로 잘해줄 필요가 없음
<CuBric> 남자랑 똑같이 대해주면 됨
<ndsin> 음
<CuBric> 서니님 그래서 지난번에 여직원이 대박으로 실수해서
<CuBric> 족쳐버렸음
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 눈물 흘리길래
<CuBric> 지랄하고 놀고 있네
<Seony> 저는 그때 당시 제가 막내여서 힘이 없었어요.
<CuBric> 여기가 학교냐
<CuBric> 라고 막 족쳐버림
<drake_kr> 흠
<CuBric> 아무도 아무말 못하는 그런 상황
<drake_kr> 남녀평등이란게 가능한 일인가 ㅡ.ㅡ
<CuBric> 가능함
<CuBric> 여자들이 젤좋아하는 단어가 평등 아닌가요
<drake_kr> 남녀평등이란게 남자가 보는 남녀평등하고 여자가 보는 남녀평등하고 다르잖아요
<CuBric> 난 그런거 없음요
<CuBric> 똑같이 대하기 때문에
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 남녀평등이란건 이루어질 수 없는거임
<Seony> 한국에서는 좀 그렇죠...
<drake_kr> 가장 이상적인건 남자가 여자를 배려해주고 여자가 남자를 배려해주는게 가장 좋은데
<CuBric> 의자 나르는 일도 똑같이 시키고
<Seony> 서양에서는 거의 가능하겠지만...
<CuBric> 다 똑같이 시킴
<drake_kr> 여자가 평등을 외친다는건 이미 막장테크를 달리고 있다는거라고 봄
<CuBric> 투덜거리면 어 집에서 쉬던지 라고 말해줌
<drake_kr> 여자가 평등을 외친다 == 남자에게 배려를 하지 않는다
<Seony> CuBric: 집에 가서 그냥 쭉 쉬어라 이건가요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 글치요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> CuBric // 투덜거리지 않는 아이에게는 배려해주는거임?
<CuBric> 배려없음요 남자여자 똑같이 평가하고 똑같이 대하기 때문에
<CuBric> 누굴 하나 배려하기 시작한다면
<CuBric> 반발이 생기기 때문에
<CuBric> 다 똑같이 대하는거죠
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 애교가 통하지 않는 남자라니
<drake_kr> 매력없군요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 애교요
<CuBric> 직장생활에서 애교 따윈 쌈 싸먹는거에요
<drake_kr> 남성으로서의 매력이 없을뿐, 공은 공이고 사는 사 <- 겠죠
<CuBric> 그런 생각으로 직장생활에 임한다면 그것 집에가서 쉬라고 해주겠습니다
<CuBric> 전 직원은 직원일뿐
<CuBric> 여자 남자 는 존재하지 않습니다
<drake_kr> 성과가 좋으면 칭찬해주나요
<CuBric> 일에 대한 평가는 확실하게 합니다
<CuBric> 팀으로 이루어져서 얻어낸 성과 라면 그 전체를 플러스 해주고요
<CuBric> 제가 좀 딱딱한가요
<ndsin> 딱딱하기보다는 강하네요 직선적이고
<ndsin> 휘어질줄 모르는 타입이랄까요...
<ndsin> 그냥 그렇게 느껴짐...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 어느정도 공감은 하는데
<drake_kr> 그거야 여자와 남자의 비율이 비슷한쪽이면 그렇게 해야 하고 그렇게 될수밖에 없다고 봐요
<drake_kr> 보통 웬만한 전자회사(...)라던가.. 개발회사(.........)의 경우 여직원 비율이 거의 없으니..
<Alsen> 유연성, 융통성, 임기응변, 둥글둥글, 스마일맨, 흠흠;;
<Seony> 여직원들에게 둘러쌓여서 3년간 일을 해본 바, CuBric님의 의견에 전적으로 공감하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 민번 뒷자리가 2로 시작하는 사람이 존재한다는것만으로도 감사해야 했던 지난날의 직장들
<drake_kr> 거기서 여직원이 개발업무를 하고있다.. 의 경우
<drake_kr> 직원이 잘하는가 못하는가는 사장조차도(!) 별 관심이 없죠
<CuBric> 전 만약에 지구가 반토막 난다면
<drake_kr> 이건 아마 네일아트 관련 직종일 경우 남자에게도 해당되는 내용 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 여잔 여자끼리 남자는 남자끼리 사라보면 어떨까 하옵니다
<CuBric> 누가더 삶에 불편함을 느낄런지
<CuBric> 남자는 다목적 이지만
<CuBric> 여자 단순함이죠
<CuBric> 육체적인 일엔 전혀 안하려 하는
<CuBric> 그저 손가락만 또깍또깍하는 일에만 달려드는
<Alsen> 쉬는날 다들 왜케 열변을 토하십니까? ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> 음 전 공감이 안돼요
<drake_kr> 제가 있던 회사들 여직원들은 (다들 이야기하는) 생수통도 다 지가 알아서 했으니..
<CuBric> 그런 올바른 행태 구요
<drake_kr> 근데 여직원 수가 좀 되는곳은 다른가보더라고요
<CuBric> 아 예전 기억이 회상되는군요
<pwnizer> GUI 파일매니저에서 복사한 파일을 터미널에서 붙여넣기 할 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<whatev3r> cp 복사할 파일 터미널에 끌어놓고 ./
<pwnizer> 아 감사합니다
<whatev3r> 근데 파일매니져 켜고 끌어넣고 하는거나 그냥 터미널에서 쭉 타이핑 하는 거나 막상막하일 거 같은데..
<pwnizer> 흠 막 다른 마운트된 디스크 에 있는 것들이면
<pwnizer> 타이핑하기가 만만치 않아서요 ㅎㅎ
<pwnizer> 터미널에 숙달되지 않기도 했고 ㅠㅠ
<whatev3r> 탭 계속 눌러서..
<whatev3r>  /media 탭
<pwnizer> pwnizer@pwnizer-DreamSys:~$ cp /media/
<pwnizer> e8fd3da1-d5cd-4d89-9cf4-8dabcc5a20e6/ floppy0/
<pwnizer> floppy/                               PENDRIVE/
<pwnizer> 이렇게 뜨는 경우에서 선택은 어떻게하나요?
<whatev3r> tab 키를 계속 눌러보세요
<whatev3r> 아 처음 시작하는 문자 치고
<whatev3r> 다시 tab
<pwnizer> 아아 빠른완성 비슷한건가봐요?
<whatev3r>  네
<pwnizer> 오오 대박이다
<pwnizer> 감사합니다!!
<pwnizer> 탭으로 빠르게 선택하는건 폴더 밖에 안되는건가요?
<whatev3r> 파일까지 되죠
<pwnizer> 아.. 대소문자 지켜야되는거네 덜덜
<whatev3r> 대소문자랑 빈칸 조심하시면 됩니다
<whatev3r> 빈칸은 \로 시작
<whatev3r> 테스트 폴더 -> 테스트 \ 폴더 이렇게..
<whatev3r> 테스트\ 폴더
<whatev3r> .wik command-line-completion
<la-phennie> "Start the Command-line-completion article, using the Article Wizard if you wish, or add a request for it." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command-line-completion
<whatev3r> .wik command-line completion
<la-phennie> "Command line completion (also tab completion) is a common feature of command line interpreters, in which the program automatically fills in partially typed commands." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command-line_completion
<pwnizer> 아아 감사합니당
<minsik> 프로그램을 설치하면 kr.archive.ubuntu.or.kr에서 오류가 납니다.... (쿠분투 natty 입니다...)
<cartes> minsik님
<cartes> 저는 이렇게 고쳤습니다
<cartes> 시스템 > 관리 > 소프트웨어 소스
<cartes> 여기서 다운로드 소스 바꿔주세요
<cartes> 다운로드 위치
<minsik> cartes: 어떤 소스로 바꾸면 되나요?
<Alsen> PPA
<cartes> 그냥 ftp.daum.net도 괜찮은데
<cartes> 다음은 좀 버전업데이트가 느리다고 들었는것 같기두..
<cartes> 그래두 제일 빨라요
<cartes> kr.archive.ubuntu.or.kr은 대전 카이스트 서버인데 오류났다고 들었어요
<minsik> 그러면 서버를 주서버로 바꾸면 되죠?
<cartes> 기타 눌러서
<cartes> 대한민국 눌러서
<cartes> 어쩌구저쩌구 해주세요
<cartes> ftp.daum.net
<minsik> 아 이러니까 되네요.... 감사합니다. ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharcN> jincreator, 오랜만에 뵈요 :)
<yemharcN> 왠지 연휴인데 더 여유가 없네요
<jincreator> 네, 그러네요...라기보다는 일주일도 안된 것 같은데요?
<jincreator> 전 여유는 없는데 자꾸 놀게 되네요.
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 전 이번 연휴에 제 시간 남은거라고는 지금부터 오늘 밤까지밖에 없군요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharcN> 이게 어찌된 일인지 ..........
<jincreator> 연휴를 노린 상사의 계략...
<jincreator> 연휴를 노린 교수의 계략...
<yemharcN> 저런................
<Alsen> 휴일이라 그런지 별로 사람들이 없군요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> Alsen, 안녕하세요 :)
<Alsen> yem 하이하이~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> :)
<Alsen> _search>
<Alsen> 								<label for="search">search</label>
<Alsen> 								<input type="text" name="[##_search_name_##]" value="[##_search_text_##]" onkeypress="if (event.keyCode == 13) { [##_search_onclick_submit_##] }"/>
<Alsen> 								<input value="ыܶ" type="button" onclick="[##_search_onclick_submit_##]" class="submit"/>
<Alsen> 							</s_search>
<Alsen> 뭐 이런 만행짓; ;
<Alsen> “해커들이 사전에 있는 단어를 이용자 계정의 패스워드에 자동으로 대입해 맞는 단어를 찾아내는 방식을 주로 이용하는 만큼 ‘패스워드’, ‘식탁보’ 등 사전에서 쉽게 찾을 수 있는 일반적인 용어를 패스워드로 사용해서는 안된다”고 지적했다.
<yemharcN> ..........
<Alsen> 예를 들어 ‘프레드와 윌마는 저녁으로 햄과 애그를 좋아한다’(Fred And Wilma Like To Have Ham And Eggs For Dinner)의 말을 뜻하는 ‘F&WL2HH&E4D’를 패스워드로 사용한다면 해커들이 이를 알아내기 쉽지 않을 것이라는 게 그의 설명이다.
<yemharcN> Alsen, 자기도 기억 못하는게 문젭니다
<Alsen> 후자같은 경우는 잃어버리면 어찌 해야 될까요? 핸드폰 인증!!
<Alsen> 알센은 염과 점심으로 토스트를 먹습니다. (AYLT2E)  뭐 이런식?
<yemharcN> 왠지 배고파지는 비밀번호군요
<present> 오..]
<shriekout> http://www.avaaz.org/en/uganda_stop_homophobia_petition_2
<shriekout> 우간다 동성애자 사형을 막기 위해 48시간 서명 운동중...
<shriekout> 1백만 목표에 현재 59만명 서명했다옹
<shriekout> 했다옹... 아... 이거 묘족 말투가... =ㅅ=;;;
<present> 우간다는
<present> 어디에 붙어있는 나라인가요
<present> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<shriekout> http://search.naver.com/search.naver?where=nexearch&query=%BF%EC%B0%A3%B4%D9%C0%A7%C4%A1&sm=tab_etc
<shriekout> 아프리카 중동부에 위치하고 있습니다.
<present> 무섭군요..
<present> 동성애자라고
<present> ...
<CuBric> 후욱
<hanbin973> 우분투에서 화면 동영상을 캡쳐하는 프로그램이 뭐 있나요?
<jincreator> gtk-recordmydesktop
<jincreator> kazam-screencaster
<jincreator> gnome-shell 내장 프로그램
<hanbin973> 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 어짜피 유니티라서 그놈 없잖아요 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 전 유니티 패키지를 싹 다 지우고 그놈 3 얹었습니다.
<hanbin973> 진짜 유니티 욕나온다 =.=
<hanbin973> 어떻게 하나요? ㅎㅎ;;;
<Ponics> 우와.. 초고수들의 대화 ... 쩝니다~!
<jincreator> 근데 유니티가 그렇게 나쁜가요?
<jincreator> Ponics 초고수"들"->초고수
<jincreator> 전 아니니까 복수가 아니죠...
<hanbin973> 그놈 3 는 10.10 그놈하고 비슷하나요?
<jincreator> 아~~~뇨!
<jincreator> 저~~~언혀 비슷하지 않습니다!
<jincreator> 지~~~인짜로요!
<hanbin973> 그런데 프로그램이 실행되고 있잖아요
<hanbin973> 그러면 그 프로그램이 아래 페널에 고정되어있나요? 윈도우즈나 기존 그놈처럼요
<hanbin973> 그런데 대답이 오래 걸리네요 ??
<jincreator> 아, 그건 간단히 설명하기 좀 힘들어서 그래요.
<jincreator> 일단 기본 상태에서는 현재 창에 실행된 프로그램 목록을 보여주는 어떤 것도 없습니다.
<hanbin973> ㅎㅎ;;
<hanbin973> 설정하면 뜨나요?
<jincreator> 굳이 따지자면 현재 활성화된 창만 이름과 아이콘이 위쪽 패널에 뜹니다.
<jincreator> 그런데 그놈 3는 윈도 키를 누르거나 마우스 포인터를 화면 왼쪽 위로 가져가거나 Alt+F1을 누르면 변화가 생깁니다(정확히 뭐라 표현해야 하려나요...).
<hanbin973> 그러면 의미가 없는데. 제가 유니티가 싫은게 옆에 마우스 커서를 들이대야 실행 프로그램 목록이 뜨잖아요. 이 점이 유니티를 싫게 만들었거든요. ㄷ
<yemharcN> 오...사람들이 부활했다
<hanbin973> 옘핰( 이렇게 읽는거 맞나요? ) 님도 같이 놀죠 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 지금 런치패드 다운로드가 속도가 심각하게 느리네 =.=
<Ponics> 아무튼 초고수들의 대화 입니다..
<yemharcN> hanbin973, 그냥 밀이라고 부르세요
<hanbin973> 네 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 음냐;; 초고수라고 불릴만할려나 =.=
<hanbin973> 오늘 재밌는 사실을 알아냈어요. 학원에 가서 대전과고를 간 형을 오랜만에 만났는데 그 형이 말하기를 " 2CH 털때 가담한 주동자 3명인가 4명중에 1명이 우리학교 졸업생임 ㅇㅇ 연락처랑 다 알고 있음 ㅇㅇ 서로 친함 ㅇㅇ 나머지 2명도 우리학교 졸업생이라는 설이 있음. 대학교는 Y대 컴공과임 ㅇㅇ " 이러던데요
<yemharcN> 뭘 어찌 털었다는거에요.....DDoS라도?
<hanbin973> 작년인가 제작년 삼일절 행사때 ( 디시의 ) 일본의 2CH 를 털었거든요
<yemharcN> 아니 2ch가 뭔진 알아요
<hanbin973> 1시에 계시해서 30분인가?  어쨋든 그정도 시간만에 서버 2개 빼고 다 마비시키고
<hanbin973> 나머지 2개도 금방 마비됫거든요
<hanbin973> 이 사건 모르시나봐요?
<yemharcN> 그러니까 DDoS?
<yemharcN> 디시랑 니챤이랑 치고박는게 하루이틀이어야 기억해주죠 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> ddos 인지는 잘 모르겠네요. 여하튼 10만여명 정도가 가담해서 트래픽을 걸었다던데 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 아 지금 다운받고 있는거 1시간 남았대 ㅜㅜ 나 빨리 더 급한거 깔아야하는데;;
<yemharcN> ddos는 맞네요
<yemharcN> 그거면 기억나네요
<yemharcN> 지금 11년이니 제작년일거에요
<Seony> 그거 2ch에서 항복선언하지 않았었나요?
<Seony> 2ch 서버 있는 idc에서 한국에다 소송을 거네 어쩌네 했었는데..
<hanbin973> 네. 보복한답시고 청와대인가 피망을 털었었는데 아무 소용 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 그런데 문제는 그 idc 가 미국에 있다죠?
<yemharcN> 회선 대역폭 자체가 너무 틀려서........
<Seony> 네 미국에...
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<Seony> 업무인수인계의 불가능을 이끌어내기 위해서 Perl을 잠깐 보고있는데 무지 쉽네요
<hanbin973> 무슨 뜻인가요?
<hanbin973> 세오니님이
<hanbin973> 무슨 일을 하고 계신데 세오니님만 할 수 있는 일로 만들어버리겠따 이런건가..
<jincreator> 아, "세오니"라고 발음하는군요! 전 그동안 "서니"라고 생각했는데...
<Seony> jincreator: 서니가 맞습니다.
<Seony> hanbin973: Perl이라는 언어가 워낙 외계어가 심해서 일단 만들고나면 본인도 잘 못알아본다는 언어거든요.
<yemharcN> Seony, 결국 펄 보고 계시나요
<Seony> yemharcN: 네. 본의 아니게... 좀 짜증나는 일이 생겨서 저 없으면 일이 안돌아가게 할려구요..
<yemharcN> Seony, 저런... 근데 조심하세요. 까딱하면 사생활이 고달파집니다
<Seony> Perl의 장점인, 하나를 표현하는 방법은 여러가지가 있다 라는 장점을 살려서 외계어로 작성해볼려구요.
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> Seony, 선물? 입니다 http://www.hyperpolyglot.org
<Seony> 일단 이것만 좀 해놓으면 그때 파이썬 볼 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 별로 대단한건 아닙니다만
<yemharcN> 정리는 나름 잘 되어 있어요
<Seony> The site does not exist래요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금 Beginning Perl이라는 책 보고있어요. 괜찮은데요...
<yemharcN> 어라
<hanbin973> 그런데 지금 진행되고 있는 apt 다운로드를 멈출 수 있나요?
<yemharcN> http://hyperpolyglot.org/ 요걸로 다시
<yemharcN> Ctrl-C
<Seony> yemharcN: 오오 무쟈게 좋아보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> Seony, 나름 쓸만합니다
<yemharcN> 업데이트도 자주자줄 되는 편이구요
<yemharcN> 대부분의 lang.org 사이트들이 API랑 lib 위주로 정리해놨는데
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요
<yemharcN> 거긴 문법(syntax)위주로 해놔서 쓸만해보이더라구요
<Seony> 좋은 사이트 알려주셔서 감사합니다. 무쟈게 도움될 거 같아요
<yemharcN> :)
<yemharcN> 저녁먹고 북마크 정리하다 튀어나와서요
<yemharcN> 마침 펄 이야기도 떠오르고 겸사겸사
<Seony> 펄 스크립트를 바이너리로 만들어주는 perlcc라는 명령어도 있었네요.
<Seony> 얼마 전에 BASH 스크립트를 바이너리로 만들어주는 shc를 써봤는데, 이게 PC가 다르면 실행이 안되더라구요..
<yemharcN> Seony, 그야 그렇죠
<yemharcN> 플랫폼 독립적인 네이티브 컴파일 기능이 있는 언어는 많지 않아요
<Seony> 한 PC에서 모조리 컴파일해서 클라이언트들한테 보낼려고 했는데, 막상 보내니 실행도 안되고... 똑같은 환경인데도... 암튼 잘 안되서 안썼거든요..
<yemharcN> 그런 경우에는 .sh파일과 전송 후 ./sh .sh로 실행하면 컴파일->파일배치->실행까지 자동으로 해주는 스크립트를...............
<Seony> 일단 펄 손댔으니 빨리 배우고나서 펄로 재작성 하고, 그걸 다시 컴파일해야겠어요.
<yemharcN> 그렇게 스크립트를 짜고 그걸 다시 크론탭에 돌려서 자동전송을 시키고..........
<yemharcN> (이미 배보다 배꼽이 큽니다...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 근데 규모를 얼마나 크게 잡으셨길래 컴파일까지 필요한가요
<yemharcN> 요즘 컴퓨터들 성능이면 그냥 스크립트로 돌려도 충분한 속도는 나올텐데요
<Seony> 규모는 아주 작아요. 명령어 하나 실행해서 나오는 결과만 뽑아내는 거라 awk랑 sed만 써도 충분해요.
<yemharcN> 그럼 굳이 컴파일 하시는 이유라도?
<Seony> 근데 아까 설명드렸듯이 좀 짜증나는 일이 생겨서, 저 아니면 업무가 안돌아가게 할려구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 과연
<yemharcN> 독점정책이군요 :)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.
<Seony> 요번에 웹마스터 하나 들어왔다고 오랫동안 충성해온 절 너무 홀대해서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 하고 있는 기능을 완벽히 숨기고 싶으시다면
<Seony> 원래는 디자이너를 뽑은 건데, 이 디자이너가 별걸 다 해요...
<yemharcN> 아무 의미없는 루프문을 하나 첨가하고 의도한 작업이 종료된 시점에 break를 먹게끔 작성하면
<yemharcN> 프로그래밍 아는 사람이 보더라도 쉽게 짐작 못할겁니다
<Seony> 무슨 디자이너가 플래시 프로그래밍부터 PHP, 자바까지 할 줄 아니까... 이제는 저 없이도 알아서 한다는 식으로 나올 거 같아서요 ㅎㅎ...
<yemharcN> 저런
<yemharcN> 근데 그 디자이너 능력있네요(?)
<Seony> 다행히 리눅스는 잘 못만지는데, 여기에 Perl 외계어로 재작성해버리면 적어도 몇달간은 손 못대겠죠. ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 지금 apt-get 돌리는데 ctrl-z 를 눌렀네요. ㅜㅜ 어떻게 해결하나요?
<Seony> 네. 그 디자이너 진짜 능력 있어요.
<Seony> hanbin973: fg 한 다음에 다시 ctrl+c
<hanbin973> 그런 작업이 없대요
<hanbin973> 망했다
<hanbin973> ㅜㅜ 터미널 꺼버렷는데
<Seony> 디자이너가 자바도 그냥 깔짝대는 수준이 아니라 KCC에서 대규모 어플리케이션까지 작성해본 놈이라...
<yemharcN> hanbin973, 터미널 열고 ps aux |grep apt 해보세요
<yemharcN> Seony, 이미 디자이너가 아니지 않나요...
<hanbin973> 이제 어떻게 하나요?
<yemharcN> hanbin973, 뭐 뜬거 있나요
<Seony> 그 정도면 사실 디자이너는 아니죠 ㅎㅎ. 근데 암튼 뽑은 건 디자이너로 뽑았고, 디자인도 잘해요. ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 네
<yemharcN> Seony, ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 아까 돌리던 프로그램 있네요
<yemharcN> hanbin973, apt를 포함한 문구가 2줄 뜨나요?
<hanbin973> 네
<yemharcN> 그럼 백그라운드에서 돌아가고 있는거에요
<Seony> 디자이너가 프로그래밍 실력까지 있다보니, 플래시를 만들어도 cpu 점유율이 5%도 안나오는 애니메이션을 만들더라구요.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 모니터링 하실거면 top 라고 치세요
<hanbin973> 그러면 어떻게 하나요
<yemharcN> Seony, 그건 멋지네요
<yemharcN> hanbin973, apt-get 돌아가던걸 종료하시려는거에요?
<hanbin973> 그런데 종료하면 어짜피 다시 시작해야하잖아요
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<yemharcN> 네
<Seony> 네. 그놈 왈, 플래시가 cpu 점유율이 많이 나오는 이유가 루프문을 제대로 안닫아줘서 그렇대요. ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> Seony, 아.....그 말은 알거같아요. 제 친구가 디자이너로 들어갔는데 난데없이 액션스크립트 시켜서
<Seony> 루프문이 수십개씩 돌아가는 플래시의 경우는 디자이너가 일일히 루프문 신경써서 코딩하기 힘들다고 하더라구요...
<yemharcN> 우왕자왕 공부해서 시작하게 됐는데 더~~~~~~~~~~럽게 느려서 알고보니 그런게 대다수라더군요
<Seony> 네.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 플래시 액션스크립트는, 일반적인 프로그래밍하고 개념이 많이 달라서 프로그래머들은 좀 적응하기 어려워한다고 하더라구요
<yemharcN> 재미있는게 액션스크립트쪽 사람들은 막상 프로그래밍 공부한 사람은 거의 없다더라구요
<yemharcN> 전 되려 개념은 다른데 코딩 방식은 크게 안 틀리다고 들었는데요
<yemharcN> shriekout, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<shriekout> yemharcN, 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharcN> 근데 저도 해본적은 없어서;;
<Seony> 암튼 이번에 새로 들어온 디자이너는 액션 스크립트에 자바까지 해버리니 뭐... 암튼 짜증이 폭발 직전이에요.
<Seony> 이러다 확 열받아서 한국 갈수도...
<hanbin973> 그런데 apt-get 어떻게 다시 띄우나요?
<yemharcN> Seony, ㅎㅎ 자 서니님도 저와 함께 lisp 공부를.......
<Seony> yemharcN: 이번에 펄 대강 해놓고 같이 해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> hanbin973, 백그라운드 넘어간걸 불러오는건 모르겠군요
<Seony> 일단 저는 좀 자러가겠습니다.
<Seony> 시간이 너무 늦었네요
<yemharcN> Seony,네
<hanbin973> 그렇다면 일단 실행되고는 있는건가요?
<jincreator> Seony님, 안녕히주무세요.
<yemharcN> hanbin973, 돌아가고 있는거에요. 터미널에서 top 이라고 쳐보세요
<Seony> jincreator: 넵. 또 뵙겠습니다.
<yemharcN> Seony, 들어가세요
<hanbin973> top 치면 안보이는데요
<hanbin973> root      6323  0.0  0.0  26868  1308 ?        S    21:29   0:00 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade root      6324  0.1  0.6  53536 25472 ?        S    21:29   0:02 apt-get dist-upgrade
<hanbin973> 이렇게 두개 있는데...
<yemharcN> 잘 돌아가고 있는데요.............
<yemharcN> 판올림 중이신거에요?
<yemharcN> 아니.......dist면 판올림이 아니지..........
<yemharcN> 여튼 6323, 6324번 pid를 가지고 프로세스가 돌고 있네요
<hanbin973> 걍 업그레이드 돌리는데 런치패드 속도 극악이네요 ㅜㅜ 지금 급하게 설치할거 있는데
<yemharcN> 종료하실거면
<yemharcN> sudo kill 6323
<yemharcN> 그럼 종료될겁니다
<hanbin973> 그러면 귀찮아지는데 =.=;;
<hanbin973> 나이스
<hanbin973> dpkg 가 안돌아가고 있어서
<hanbin973> 걍 되네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 나이스 감사합니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 upgrade와 dist-upgrade차이가 뭔가요?
<yemharcN> 어.......
<yemharcN> 배포판을 distribute 라고 하죠?
<jincreator> 네.
<yemharcN> distribute는 '이게 우리가 기본적으로 구성한 시스템'을 통해 upgrade 하는거고
<hanbin973> 그런데 진님이 예전에 스스로 미성년자라고 한적이 있으신데 고등학교 졸업하면 이제 성인 아닌가요?
<yemharcN> upgrade는 그냥 인터넷을 통해 가지고 있는 것들을 모두 업그레이드 하는건데.......
<jincreator> hanbin973 생일이 빠르면 가능합니다. T.T
<yemharcN> 쉽게 말해서 오프라인으로 배포하려면 CD배포죠?
<yemharcN> 그리고 CD는 700M 제한이고요
<jincreator> 그렇죠.
<yemharcN> distribute는 쉽게 말해서 그 700M 안에 담겨있는 녀석들을 대상으로 한겁니다
<hanbin973> 아 그렇군요 =.= 조기졸업 + 빠른 생일 ㄷ
<yemharcN> 그래서 dist-upgrade라고 하면 보통 우리가 받은 iso파일 안의 패키지만 대상으로 캐쉬설정해서 업글을 하죠
<yemharcN> 근데 뭐........ 가져다 붙이기 나름인지라 그다지 고민할 필요는 없어요 (...데굴)
<yemharcN> DVD-ISO도 일단은 dist니까요..........
<jincreator> 그럼 처음 설치시 제공하는 패키지가 아닌 설치후 사용자가 별도로 설치한 다른 패키지들은 dist-upgrade시 업데이트하지 않는건가요?
<yemharcN> 일단은 그런 개념입니다
<jincreator> 아, 이제 알 것 같습니다.
<yemharcN> 그래서 저같은 사람한텐 별로 안좋아요 (.......)
<jincreator> 왜요?
<yemharcN> 전 설치하면 불여우양을 내쫓고 텔레파시(엠파시)를 끊고.......... (중얼중얼)
<jincreator> hanbin973 전 공부를 열심히 안해서 조기졸업은 아닙니다. T.T
<yemharcN> 근데 dist.......해버리면 되돌아옵니다
<jincreator> 아, 추가한 ppa보다 우선하나요?
<yemharcN> 추가한 ppa라기보다
<yemharcN> 리스트 비교해서 없는건 채워버려요
<yemharcN> 같은 판 버전이면 괜찮은데
<yemharcN> iso파일 가져다가 판올림 하는 경우에는 얄짤없어요
<hanbin973> ( 갑자기 화제를 돌리고 싶어 ㄷ
<yemharcN> hanbin973, 그럴까요 :)
<jincreator> 근데 yemharc와 yemharcN의 차이는 무엇인가요?
<yemharcN> jincreator, 여튼 dist-u건 그냥 upgrade건 별로 상관없어요
<hanbin973> 재밌는 예기 해요 ㅋ
<yemharcN> N은 netbook
<yemharcN> D는 desktop
<yemharcN> (...)
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<present> 안녕하세요
<yemharcN> 회사 데탑에 그냥 우분투 깔아버렸거든요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharcN> present, 안녕하세요
<yemharcN> 일단 멀티부팅은 시켜놨는데
<jincreator> 회사 업무 보면서 문제되는 일은 없나 보네요.
<yemharcN> 램이 1그램이다보니 xp가 좀 무거워서요
<jincreator> 아, 멀티부팅...
<yemharcN> 업무관련해서 문제되는 부분은 다 해결해 놨어요
<yemharcN> 사실은 저번달부터 계획한건데, 호환성 관련 문제없이 한번에 가려고 이것저것 테스트하느라 이제야 한거죠
<hanbin973> 512로 xp 쓰는 저는 어쩌라고 ㅜㅜ
<yemharcN> 설치한게 저번주 월요일인가 그래요
<yemharcN> hanbin973, 일다하 보면 이클립스에 adb에 엑셀에 줄줄이 떠서 개인용으로 쓰는것보다 좀 많이 무거워지거든요
<hanbin973> 아 그렇군요
<jincreator> 안드로이드 개발쪽으로 일하시나요?
<yemharcN> 일단 모바일게임회사에 있는데
<yemharcN> 정확히 말하면 개발은 아니네요 음.....
<yemharcN> 사실 안드로이드도 이번에 입사하면서 접하게 된지라...
<present> 그 죄송하지만
<yemharcN> 그 전에는 그냥 제 스마트폰 루팅하고 커펌하고 하는 엔드유저 수준이었고요
<present> 제가 우분투를 깔려고 하는데요
<hanbin973> 네
<present> 아 말씀중이셨군요
<present> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 그런데?
<yemharcN> present, 말씀하세요
<present> 아 넵 ㅎㅎ
<present> 이번에 최신버전이 나왔다고 들었는데
<present> 한국서버가 죽어있더라구요.
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 다음서버 쓰시면 되요
<present> 다음서버요..?
<hanbin973> ftp.daum.net/ubuntu-release
<hanbin973> releases 인가
<hanbin973> 여하튼 그래요
<present> 아 그리고... 제가
<present> 가상머신을 쓰려고 하는데
<hanbin973> 네
<present> 보통 어떤 방식으로 우분투 쓰시나요
<hanbin973> 걍 까는데요
<yemharcN> 전 데탑으로 사용하네요
<hanbin973> 멀티부팅하거나 걍 하드에 까는데요
<hanbin973> 저도 데탑이요
<yemharcN> .....라기보다 윈도가 없군요 저는
<present> 아하 그렇군요
<jincreator> 전 노트북에 멀티부팅합니다.
<jincreator> 그리고 우분투 최신버전의 경우 유니티나 그놈3가 모두 가상화에서 문제가 있습니다.
<yemharcN> 가상에 설치하신다면 10.10 추천해요
<present> 아하 넵 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 유니티는 버추얼박스 4.0.6부터 지원한다고는 하는데 아직 시험해보지는 못했습니다.
<hanbin973> 학원에 있는 중앙 똥컴에 Wayland 를 올려봤는데 죽이더군요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 빠릿 빠릿 램 256 + 펜4 를 해소하는
<hanbin973> 그런 빠릿함!
<yemharcN> hanbin973, wayland빨라요wayland
<hanbin973> 삽질하기 귀찮아서 메인 머신에는 안 올릴거에요. 그 컴은 똥컴이라 올린거구요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> Arch 깔려있습니다.
<Ponics> 우왓... 초천재들의 대화... 갱장~! 갱장~!
<hanbin973> 프린터 중계기던데요 ㄷ
<yemharcN> 애초에 현재 WL은 소스코드+바이너리 합쳐놔도 20mb도 안되는지라
<hanbin973> 4000줄의 위엄
<yemharcN> 위엄이죠
<present> 다들 초천재분들이군요
<yemharcN> Ponics, 별로 어려운게 아니에요. 굳이 따지면 Gnome좋아! 아니지 역시 KDE지! 하는 수준의 문제일 뿐입니다 :)
<present> 임베디드 리눅스를 해보려고 하는데
<present> 뭐부터 해야할지 막막하군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> present, http://www.yes24.co.kr/24/goods/3938051
<yemharcN> 추천해요
<yemharcN> (담배한대 물고 올게요 ㅇㅅㅇ/)
<hanbin973> 파폭 컴파일이고 나발이고 걍 다 때려치울려고요. 순정이 젤 편해유... 이제 간단한거만 할거임 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> yemharcN 담배는 건강에 좋지 않습니다.
<hanbin973> 다 알면서 피는거죠. 끊는게 쉽나요 =.= ( 흡연자가 아니라서 잘 모르겟지만 )
<jincreator> 근데 파폭이 윈도용은 palemoon이라고 최적화한 버전이 있더군요.
<hanbin973> tete009 도 있고 그렇죠. 제가 컴파일하는 파폭도 페넘 머신에 최적화 되어잇는건데 ( 제가 페넘 써서리 ) 걍 귀찮아요. 컴파일하는데 너무 오래 걸림 =.=
<hanbin973> 우리 노래 예기해요 ㅋ
<yemharcN> jincreator, 윈도쪽은 순수한 엔드유저라 그런건 잘 모르겠어요;;
<yemharcN> jincreator, 윈도에서 하는거래봐야 게임뿐이라.......
<jincreator> 저도 몰랐는데 최근에 알았습니다.
<yemharcN> 뭣보다 가상데스크탑 없으면 불편해서 못살겠어요
<jincreator> 원래 tete009와 같이 개인적으로 수정한 버전이 돌아다녔는데 이 palemoon은 조직(단체)에서 만들고 관리합니다. 언어팩도 있고요.
<jincreator> 가상데스크탑은 윈도용도 많이 있습니다.
<hanbin973> 오홍? 그렇군요
<hanbin973> 우리 이제 간단하나 예기해요 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 2시간동안 step 가지고 삽질한다고 제 머릿속은 이미 패닉상태 ㄷ
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 노래 예기해요 ㅋ
<yemharcN> 노래라고 하셔도.......
<yemharcN> TV안보고 산 역사가.............
<hanbin973> 저도 요즘 가요 안들어요
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> 전 중딩때부터 TV를 안보고 살았거든요 (.....)
<yemharcN> 가요나 뭐 이런쪽으로 주제가 가면 꿀먹은 벙어리.............
<yemharcN> lexlove, 어서오세요 :)
<hanbin973> 저희집은 TV 3학년대 폐기..
<lexlove> yemharcN, 안녕하세요~
<hanbin973> 저도 요즘 가수들 아무도 몰라요. 한국 가요는 서태지를 끝으로 안들어서 ㄷ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> jincreator, hanbin973, 안녕하세요 ^^
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 ^^
<hanbin973> 그런데 왜 나는 댄스음악이 안좋은거지. 다른 사람들은 다 좋아하는데 =.=
<Ponics> 요즘 ' 나는 가수 일껄 ? " 이란 프로가 아주 쩝니다~!
<lexlove> 저는 발라드 좋아합니다. ^^
<Ponics> 요즘 같이 뻐끔 뻐끔의 립싱크의 가수도 아닌 아이돌 보면... 참... 가수도 아니다란 느낌이 듭니다..
<yemharcN> 아이돌은 아이돌 분류로 따로 빼야지요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 가수 =/= 아이돌
<yemharcN> 캐릭터가 노래를 부르는거지 노래를 부르는 캐릭터는 아니라고 봅니다
<Ponics> 머... 제가 좀 연식이 오래 되어서 그런지 가수는 일단 노래가 기본이 되어야 한다고 생각합니다.. 노래못하고 춤만 추는건 댄서 라고 생각합니다.
<shriekout> 노래 못해도... 춤 못 춰도... 이쁘면 장땡 =3
<Ponics> 호칭이 마음에 안듭니다.. 가수라고 자칭하는것이.. 그냥.. 머.. 방송인.. 쯤 ? 노래도 못하는것이 가수라고 자칭 하는건... 쫌....
<yemharcN> Ponics, 제대로 된 가수가 TV출연을 안 할 뿐이니 전 별로 신경 안씁니다
<hanbin973> 냠냠
<hanbin973> 다시 돌아왔습니다. 파이어폭스 갑자기 렉이 걸리네요 =.=
<Ponics> 불여시가... 메모리를 좀 처묵 처묵 하는 버그가 있습니다..
<hanbin973> 저는 락을 들으면서도 가벼운 락같은건 좋은데 또 빡세게 가면 싫고.. 걍 가벼운 락만 듣게되네요. 하드록 약간하고. 프로그래시브랑 어털네이티브도 가벼운거만 ㅋ
<Ponics> 불여시 오래 켜놓으면.. 메모리 리턴 안된다는...
<jincreator> 그러고보면 iceweasel 또는 icecat이 궁금하네요.
<hanbin973> 그런것들은 걍 GNU 에 위배되는거만 없애버린거죠
<hanbin973> 별거 없다능
<jincreator> 파이어폭스 메모리 버그는 해결되지 않았나요?
<hanbin973> 아.. swiftweasel 왜 요즘 컴팔 안해주는거야 ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> 저... iceweasel 사용하고 있습니다
<hanbin973> 2년된듯
<jincreator> ice~가 단지 라이센스 문제만 해결한건가요? 어느정도 패치가 들어가있었을 줄 알았는데...
<shriekout> 네... 라이센스만...
<shriekout> 근데.. 메모리와 시피유 사용량이...
<Ponics> 크롬이 괜찮은듯 합니다...
<shriekout> 거의 없어요... =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> 데비안이라 그런가... =ㅅ=;;;
<jincreator> 그럼 이번 4.0에 맞추어서 iceweasel도 새로 나왔나요?
<hanbin973> 부가기능의 노예가 되면 크롬이고 뭐고 다 필요없....
<shriekout> 네 나왔어요
<shriekout> 얼마전에 깔아봤는데...
<shriekout> 인터넷 뱅킹이 안되는 관계로 다시 다운그레이드... =ㅅ=;;;
<jincreator> 플러그인 버전은 속여서 설치할 수 있지 않나요?
<shriekout> 보안관련 플러그인이 아직 4.0을 지원 안하더군요
<shriekout> 글쎄요... 그건 생각 못해봤는데... =ㅅ=;;;
<jincreator> 에휴~ 보안은 무슨...
<jincreator> 근데 iceweasel과 icecat이 서로 다른 건가요?
<hanbin973> 여러분 이거 좀 보세요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=express_freeboard2&no=27513
<shriekout> 그죠... 보안이라고 쓰고 보니 안쓰럽네요... ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그거 이름만 바뀐거에요
<hanbin973> 완전히 같은거죠
<yemharcN> hanbin973, 아.....이 링크 최고에요 (........)
<shriekout> =ㅅ=b
<hanbin973> 재밌으시죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 이런...저같으면 처음부터 한국말로 "혹시 한국말 할 줄 아세요?"라고 묻습니다. 그럼 영어가 한글자도 안들어가죠.
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<hanbin973> 저거 나름대로 하이개그인듯
<Ponics> 헛... 유명하신... 초고수 뽀빠이옹 이시닷...
<hanbin973> 나는 렉 땜시 아까전에 예기도 한마디 못 하고 ㅜㅜ
<Ponics> 뽀빠이옹 / 오셨습니까... 넙죽..
<hanbin973> 유튜브 버퍼링 최악이다 =.=
<popeye92> Ponics: 다른 분이랑 해깔리신 듯..전 그냥 그런 뽀빠이아저씨 입니다. 넙죽
<hanbin973> 레알 임재범 장난 아니다 ㄷ
<lexlove> 흠;;;; 부팅메뉴를 수정하고 싶은데 잘 안되네요. 구글에서 부팅메뉴하고 검색을 하면 sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst 를 열어서 수정하라고 하는데 저는 열면 아무 글도 쓰여있지 않는 빈 화면만 떠요 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> popeye92: / 프비방에서 유명하신 뽀빠이옹 아니신가효 ?
<yemharcN> hanbin973, 유투브 버퍼링 심하면 DNS를 8.8.2.2로 바꿔보세요
<hanbin973> menu.lst 는 없어졌습니다.
<yemharcN> (저게 맞던가)
<hanbin973> grub2 부터요
<jincreator> lexlove님, 그건 이전 grub방식입니다.
<yemharcN> lexlove, 현재 grub2 설정파일은 /etc/default/grub 입니다
<hanbin973> 어떻게 바꾸죠
<lexlove> 아하~
<hanbin973> 그다음에 update-grub 하면 grub.cfg 에 적용되구요
<popeye92> Ponics: "유명" 이라뇨...그냥 프비를 좋아하는 사람일 뿐입니다.
<Ponics> popeye92: / 아.. 그럼 제가 아는 유명한 초천재 뽀빠이옹 맞으시군요.. 넙죽...
<yemharcN> lexlove, sudo update-grub2 로.......
<jincreator> 부팅 순서라면 /etc/grub.d 안의 폴더 앞 번호를 바꾸면 됩니다.
<yemharcN> 갑자기 사람들이 늘어난다
<lexlove> 네 해볼께요
<jincreator> sudo update-grub이 아닌가요? 둘 다 되나?
<hanbin973> sudo 는 루트권한 달아주는거니까
<yemharcN> jincreator, 둘 다 되요
<hanbin973> 뭐 그닥 상관 없죠 ㅋ
<popeye92> 프비방의 뽀빠이는 맞지는 절대 "초천재"는 아닙니다. 망극
<jincreator> 치, 친절한 우분투군요.
<yemharcN> jincreator, grub2로 바뀌면서 한동안 혼선(?)방지를 위해 명령어를 폐기하지 않은 상태에요
<yemharcN> 그 한동안이 꽤 길게 이어지고 있긴 합니다만.....
<Ponics> popeye92:  / 너무 겸손하시옵니다.. 넙죽... 이번에 좋은 가르침 부탁 드리옵니다.. 넙죽..
<yemharcN> popeye92, 국내에선 흔치 않은 프비 유저시군요
<jincreator> update-grub은 알고 있었지만 update-grub2를 만든 것은 이번에 처음 알았네요.
<lexlove> sudo update-grub2 실행했더니 8개 찾아주네요. 저거 수정하고 싶어요.
<yemharcN> lexlove, 뭐라고 떳는지 귓말로 보내주세요
<yemharcN> 여기에 쓰면 주루룩 올라가니까요..........
<lexlove> 귓말 한번도 안해봤어요 ㅠㅠ
<popeye92> yemharcN: 네..맞습니다...그냥 다른 운영체제보다는 프비를 좀더 좋아할 뿐입니다.
<jincreator> 앞서 말했다시피 단순히 부팅 순서를 바꾸는 거라면 /etc/grub.d 안 파일의 앞에 붙은 숫자를 바꿔주면 됩니다.
<yemharcN> lexlove, ls /etc/grub.d 하셔서 뭐뭐 있는지 봐보세요
<yemharcN> popeye92, 현재 BSD계열에서 FB말고 계속 릴리즈 되는 물건이 남아있나요?
<lexlove> 귓속말을 못보내서 여기다가 좀 올릴께요 ^^;;;
<lexlove> lexlove@lexlove-desktop:/etc/grub.d$ ls
<yemharcN> 옛날에 NetBSD까진 본거같은데
<lexlove> 00_header        10_linux       30_os-prober  README
<lexlove> 05_debian_theme  20_memtest86+  40_custom
<popeye92> yemharcN: NetBSD, OpenBSD, DragonflyBSD, PC-BSD 등...여전히 활발합니다.
<Ponics> 롱롱 타임 어고 에는 OenBSD 도 봤었습니다..
<jincreator> popeye92님, 프비에서는 제조사가 제공하는 그래픽 드라이버가 있나요?
<yemharcN> popeye92, 국내에서도 여전히 움직이고 있나요?
<popeye92> jincreator: 거의 없죠. nvidia 는 있는거 확실하구요.
<popeye92> yemharcN: 글쎄요..국내에서 요즘은 좀 싸늘하죠 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 뽀빠이님 C사 이직하셨다고 들은거 같은데 맞나요
<hanbin973> 구글 dns 로 바꿔도 그대로야 ㅜㅜ
<yemharcN> popeye92, 제가 BSD계열 마지막으로 써본게 03년쯤이거든요
<yemharcN> lexlove, 이럴게 아니군요
<popeye92> ndsin2:  퍼키방에서 들으셨군요
<yemharcN> lexlove, 소프트웨어 센터 여시고 startup manager 라고 검색해보세요
<yemharcN> 그게 다루기 쉬우실거에요
<ndsin2> 퍼키방이 어딘가요
<ndsin2> 어디서 들은지 까먹었는데
<ndsin2> 어디서 들었지...
<lexlove> yemharcN, 알겠습니다. ^^
<Ponics> 뽀빠이옹 / 뽀빠이옹의 프비에 대한 전문 지식을 한수 전수 하여 주옵소서.. 넙죽..
<popeye92> Ponics: 망극...
<Ponics> 뽀빠이옹 / 언제쯤 뽀빠이옹의 명강의를 들수 있을 런지요 ?
<hanbin973> 냠
<popeye92> Ponics:  명강의라니요..과찬이십니다...언젠간 프비세미나를 계속 할겁니다.
<Ponics> 뽀빠이옹 / 마지막으로 작년 이맘때 였나효 ? 상암에서 뽀빠이옹의 명강의를 듣고 난 후에 저의 발표시간이였는데 너무나 비교되어서 사람들의 내용이 싸늘 하였사옵니다.. 넙죽..
<popeye92> Ponics: 보안쪽에 관심있으시면 버그트럭 이란 온라인모임의 오프라인 세미나에서 제가 발표하오니
<popeye92> http://twtmt.com/cards/4898
<Ponics> 뽀빠이옹 / 오.... 넥떡 보안 이옵니까 ? 저같은 콤맹이 가도 될런지요 ? 넙죽..
<popeye92> 전 그냥 "후배들에게 들려주는 좋은 얘기" 할겁니다. 기술적인 내용은 아니고
<lexlove> 저는 먼저 들어갑니다. ^^
<Ponics> 뽀빠이옹 / 뽀빠이옹과 같은 초전문가의 고견이 필요하옵니다... 넙죽..
<popeye92> Ponics:  망극...전 그냥 그런 아저씨 라니깐요
<Ponics> 뽀빠이옹 / www.kosf.org 에 좋은 글 남겨 주옵소서.. 넙죽..
<popeye92> Ponics: 제 친구가 회사일로 smart grid 에 관심많던데..그 녀석에게 알려놓겠습니다.
<Ponics> 뽀빠이옹 / 감사 아옵니다.. 넙죽.. 뽀빠이옹과 같은 초전문가 분들께서 많은 의견을 주시고 후배들에게 많은 가르침을 주시는 곳이 되었으면 하옵니다.. 넙죽..
<ddd> 안녕하세요
<ddd> hihihi
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<yemharcN> imsu, 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharcN: 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<yemharcN> :)
<imsu> 친구가 인간극장에 나왔다길래 다운 받아서 보는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 정확히는 친구 여자친구 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아가씨네 채소가게 ^^
<yemharcN> 오오 방송인
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 1부에서는 안나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharcN: 질문이 있는데요
<yemharcN> imsu, 네?
<imsu> 홈페이지에서 프레임을 나누잖아요
<yemharcN> 네
<imsu> 좌우로 프레임을 나누고 좌측에 글씨를 누르면 우측의 프레임이 바뀌게 하는걸 뭐라 검색해야 하나요?
<imsu> 툐토리얼 뒤져서 프레임은 나눴는데 ;;
<yemharcN> 그거 그냥 타겟을 오른쪽 프레임으로 주는걸텐데요....어.............
<imsu> 아 그런가요?
<imsu> 홈페이지는 한번도 안만들어봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> frame target
<yemharcN> 정도로 검색하면 나올거에요
<imsu> 아하 감사합니다 ^^
<imsu> yemharcN: 학원 홈페이지하나 만들어 보려고 하는데 쉽진 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 웹언어는 너무 어려워 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> 사실 웹 언어가 가장 직관적이고 쉬워요
<yemharcN> html는 그 정점이기도 하구요
<yemharcN> 조금만 해 보면 금방 익숙해져요
<imsu> 흠;; 익숙치 않아서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 제 친구는 웹언어를 정말 싫어하더군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> c 를 좋아하죠 ㅋㅋ vhdl 이나 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그 친구 때문에 이맥스 시작한건데 ㅎ
<yemharcN> 전 되려 컴파일 언어를 싫어해요
<imsu> 아 그러시구나 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 뭐라고 할까요
<yemharcN> 컴파일 언어는 분명 장점이 많은데
<yemharcN> 왠지 생산성이 떨어지는 느낌이에요
<imsu> 아 그런가요?
<imsu> 왜죠?
<yemharcN> 바이너리가 나오면 분명 빠른데..........
<yemharcN> 막상 프로그램을 짤 때에는 실제 컴파일을 하기 전에는 즉각적인 테스트는 머리에서밖에 안돌아가다 보니
<yemharcN> 딸리는 제 머리로는 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 흠흠;;
<imsu> 디버깅의 재미 큭큭
<yemharcN> ㄲ
<imsu> 근데 전 쥐뿔도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> 디버깅도 재미는 있지만 벌레잡이는 계속 하다보면 짜증이 부락부락 솟아올라요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharcN> C로 먹고 사는 친구가 그러더군요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> "짜다 보면 버그 안나게 짜는것보다 '이쯤에선 버그 날테니 표시' 하고 넘어가는게 더 빠르다" 라고.............
<imsu> 전 c 도 잘 몰라요 허접하게 공부해서; ;ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이쯤되면 버그날테니 표시? ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 네
<yemharcN> 쉽게 말해서 예외처리를 하는거죠. '여기서 정크 메모리 주소가 로드되면 블랙스크린' 같은 식으로요
<yemharcN> 무한루프에 빠져도 블랙스크린!
<yemharcN> 끝낸 결과물을 돌려보면 중간중간 블랙스크린이 뜹니다
<yemharcN> OLT
<imsu> 아;;;
<imsu> 그렇군요 ;;
<imsu> 미리미리 예외처리 흠흠
<imsu> 멋지다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 근데 이게 갈려요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 깔끔한 사람은 프로젝트 끝날때마다 재사용 가능한걸 추려서 모듈로 만들어 써먹는데
<yemharcN> 안그런 사람은 그냥 '경험상 여기서 문제 터지니 예외처리' 하는 식이죠
<yemharcN> 근데 더 웃긴건 전자가 더 효율이 좋아야 하는데 꼭 그렇지도 않다는거죠
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 제가 아는 형님은 전자쪽이에요 재사용 가능한걸로 만들기 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 근데 꾸준히 관리만 잘 해주면 그게 좋긴 하다고 하더라구요
<yemharcN> 특히 컴파일 언어들은요
<yemharcN> 일단 '이건 어디 가져다 붙여도 잘 붙어!'하는 검증이 되면 더 이상 신경쓰지 않아도 되니까요
<imsu> 음 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 쓸일이 없어요 이제 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하긴 뭐 홈페이지를 만들어도 다 필요 한거 겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 음.......
<yemharcN> 내일 출근을 위해 전 이만.............
<yemharcN> imsu, 멋지게 만드세요 :)
<imsu`> ll
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-11
<CuBric> 비땜시 꿀꿀한 하루 군요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<CuBric> 하룽
<imsu> 히히
<imsu> yemharcN: 어제 알려주신 덕분에 잘 해결 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> imsu, 아, 넵
<yemharcN> <-이제야 본;;
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharcN> 아뇨;; 저도 그쪽 방면은 생 초보인지라;;
<yemharcN> 그냥 이런 기능 있다 정도만 알고 넘어가서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<imsu> 저보다는 잘 아시니 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 아이구 감사합니다 :)
<yemharcN> 캭!!
<yemharcN> 이놈의 스샷 어플들은 죄 다 루팅하래...............
<yemharcN> 회사폰이라 할수도 없고 아웈ㅋ
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 엯 웹언어는 어려워;;
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 배부르당
<imsu> 전 배고파요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 반찬없어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<CuBric> 크크
<CuBric> 하늘이 맑아지는 듯....
<imsu> 아 배고파 ㅠ.ㅠㅣ
<CuBric> 밥무그시오
<imsu> 밥이 없어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<CuBric> 우아악
<imsu> shell
<imsu> 오메
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 모니터 넘좋아부러
<CuBric> 알센짱
<Alsen> Cubricㅎ 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<cartes> imsu님 웹언어 어떤거 어려워요?
<CuBric> 모니터 넘좋아부러용
<Alsen> 누구 모니터??
<CuBric> 내꺼 내꺼
<Alsen> 먼데요?
<CuBric> 시네마디스플레이
<Alsen> ?
<CuBric> 애플
<CuBric> 시네마 디스플레이 30인치
<Alsen> 그럼 displayport 있나요?
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<Alsen> 좋네요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 큼지막한게
<cartes> 부럽네요 커서 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 30인치나 된다니; ㄸ
<Alsen> 별로 안부러움;
<cartes> Apple 시네마디스플레이는 패널 어떤거 쓰나요?
<cartes> LG IPS인가요?
<Alsen> 저는 현재 듀얼 쓰고 있고, 모니터 세개인데 그냥저냥 만족해요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 아마 그럴듯
<Alsen> 쓸만하니까 더 큰 모니터 필요없구
<cartes> 전 19인치 한개 써요 ㅠ
<cartes> ㅋㅋ
<cartes> LG필립스 TN패널
<Alsen> 훈련4주 다녀와서 하나 사면 되죠
<CuBric> 티엔 이라니
<cartes> 누구여?
<Alsen> 훈련4주하고 나면 월급나오지 않나?
<cartes> 알센님도 알고계셧나요?
<cartes> 저 공익가는지?
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 저번에 말씀해주셨음
<cartes> 그렇군요
<imsu> cartes: 그냥 다 어려워요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> cartes: 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<cartes> imsu, HTML은 어때여?
<cartes> 적분보다 쉽잖아용
<imsu> 적분하겠음 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> 후으..........
<yemharcN> 테스트 폰 오래된 녀석들이 태반이 고장 OTL
<imsu> cartes: 적분이 더 쉬운데요;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharcN> 그것도 아픈것도 아니고 다들 단식투쟁중(...)
<imsu> 적분은 고딩때 배우잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 전 대학교때배웠음 문과라서
<cartes> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 아....
<CuBric> 벡터함수
<yemharcN> .....전 이산수학 배웠던...
<cartes> 미적분학 기초가없어서 그런지 어렵더군요
<cartes> 칼큘러스
<Alsen> cubric 모니터 한 130 하나요?
<CuBric> 비스무리
<cartes> 큐브릭님은 자랑쟁이 -===33=3
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 무슨 모니터길래 130이나 하나요;;
<yemharcN> 뭔가 비싸긴 한데 어중간한 가격대인데;;
<CuBric> 애플 시네마 디스플레이
<yemharcN> 아 과연
<yemharcN> 사과값이군요 (...)
<Seony^MBP> 애코는 완전 사기꾼이군요....
<Seony^MBP> 하기야 환율 생각하면 사기꾼이라고 볼 순 없겠지만...
<Alsen> 저라면 LG전자 플래트론LED M235IPS-PN (329,130 *4 = 약 132만) 해서 각각 티비 틀어놓겠어요
<Seony^MBP> 나도 나중에 시네마 디스플레이 2대 들여놔야지 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 재미있는 조합이 되겠네요
<CuBric> 서니님
<Seony^MBP> 네
<CuBric> 저 지금 벽에 모니터 3대 붙여놨는데요
<CuBric> 이 시네마 디스플레이 구비하게 된건
<CuBric> 다른 이유때문이에요
<Seony^MBP> 그렇군요...
<CuBric> 다음달에 맥미니가 생길꺼 거든요
<CuBric> 그걸 붙여 놓으려구요
<imsu> 헙 맥미니
<Seony^MBP> 이번에 회사에서 42인치 LCD 모니터 붙여놓고 작업하다보니 시네마 디스플레이보다는 싼 LCD TV 붙여놓는 것도 좋을 거 같더라구요...
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 42인치 LG LCD TV가 600불 밖에 안해서..
<Seony^MBP> imsu: Hi
<CuBric> 42인 가 600 불 밖에 안한다면
<imsu> 아 나도 맥미니 하나 사고싶당 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그건 필시 tn 패널
<Seony^MBP> 패널 종류는 잘 모르겠어요. 해상도 1920까지 나오던데 뭐 괜찮더라구요.
<Seony^MBP> 싼 맛에 사서 쓰기엔 아주 좋은 가격 같아요
<CuBric> 저 지금 모니터 3개 붙여놓은거는 동일한 기종 델 30인치 로
<Alsen> 645,300원
<CuBric> 책상에 놓을수가 없어서 벽에다가 다 붙여버림
<Seony^MBP> 한 시간 후에 발표해야되는데... 이젠 떨리지도 않네요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 큰 모니터가 필요한 직업은 금융권 종사자 뿐인데..
<CuBric> 알센짱
<Alsen> 제 옆에는 약 10년 ~15년 정도 된 15인치 CRT모니터가 함께합니다
<CuBric> 난 다중작업을 좋아해서 어쩔수 없는....
<Alsen> 저도 듀얼러예요
<CuBric> 한번에 창이 보통 4~7개 까지 띄워놓는
<Alsen> 그건 브라우저 탭을 활용
<CuBric> 심해질땐 더해버리는
<CuBric> 탭도 한계가 있어서
<Alsen> 뭐 사용하기 나름이죠 뭐 ㅋ
<CuBric> 인코딩에
<Alsen> 얼마나 효율적으로 알맞게 사용하는거죠.. 크면 좋은점도 나쁜점도 있겠죠;;
<CuBric> 나쁜점은 없다고 봄
<Alsen> 그럼 없는 거겠죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> 저는 모니터 현재 만족하면서 사용하고 있다보니;;
<imsu> 잉 ? 금융권 종사자만 큰 모니터가 필요하나요?
<Alsen> imsu, 보통 큰 화면이 필요하더라구요. 윌스트릿 처럼;;
<yemharcN> 모니터는 전체적으로 한 눈에 들어오면서 목이 안아프면 된다고 봅니다 (....)
<yemharcN> 작으면 들여다 보느라 목아플테고
<yemharcN> 너무 크면 또 큰대로 목아프고 (...)
<Alsen> yem, 19인치 CRT드릴까요? ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 무게 30.1kg
<yemharcN> CRT는 사양할래요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> yemharcN: 저 아직 crt 써요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<imsu> 주연테크?
<imsu> 이게 언제적거지? ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 전 둘다 샘승임..
<CuBric> 난 다 DEll
<CuBric> 애플 빼고
<imsu> 모니터 바꾸실때 버리시지 마시고 저에게 다들 택배요망합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 히히
<Seony^MBP> 저는 싼맛에 24인치 Acer 모니터... 120불 주고 샀더랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> imsu, 지역이 어딘데요?
<CuBric> 버릴일이 있을까....
<imsu> Alsen: 노원구요 ㅌㅋ
<cartes> 임수님 서울 노원 월계쪽이요
<Alsen> 저 1~2년 안에 교페할듯요;;;
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 임수한테 crt 단체 특송
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 정말 시간이 지난다음에도 필요하다고 하시면 드릴게요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 근데 워낙에 요즘 모니터값이 떨어져서 왠만한건 LED로 그냥 구매하실 수 있으세요
<imsu> 학원에다가 40기가짜리 컴터를 가져다 놓을까만 생각중이에요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> CRT 이제 안써도 될것 같아요
<CuBric> 임수군
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 하드디스크 필요함?
<imsu> 전 있으면 다 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 160기가 짜리가 한박스 있어서
<imsu> 다 줏어다 써서 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> imsu, 친환경 사람임;;
<imsu> 거지ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 홉홉
<CuBric> 한박스 = 부직포로 된상자
<imsu> 제 컴터 하드 80인데 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 그안에 하드가 꽉
<CuBric> 거의가 160기가
<Alsen> 160기가 HDD 클러스터 연결 또는 RAID 하면 안되려나;;
<imsu> 러블리 할거같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ide ? or sata ?
<imsu> CuBric: 아 한박스에 하드가 가득있다고요?
<imsu> 허미 부럽다 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 거의 꽉 차있음
<cartes> 옛날 하드면 별로...
<imsu> Alsen: 고물장수에요 전 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 귀찮을것 같아요
<CuBric> 다 내가 테스트 해서 보관
<CuBric> 사타도 있고 파타도 있고
<imsu> CuBric: 아 기회되면 제가 찾으러 히히
<cartes> 전 2TB WD Green 하나 사고싶어요
<cartes> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 켁
<Alsen> imsu, 이참에 몇개 받아서 RAID해서 쓰세요
<imsu> raid 가 뭔지도 몰라요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Alsen> 하드 여러개를 하나처럼 인식해주는 기술임
<CuBric> 즉 전속송도가 더블됨
<imsu> 아~ 서니님이 전에 말씀해 주셨구나 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 레이드 0 모드 추천
<Alsen> 160 10개면 1.6테라임
<imsu> 으흠!!
<imsu> 헙헙
<CuBric> 알센짱
<CuBric> 용량은 더블되지 안음
<imsu> 용량은 더블되지 않다니요?
<CuBric> 160+160 레이드 는 그냥 160 임
<imsu> 아 그럼 뭔 소용인가요?
<CuBric> 임수군
<imsu> 네?
<CuBric> 전송속도
<imsu> 잉;;
<CuBric> 를 배가 시키는 기술
<Alsen> RAID는 여러 개의 디스크를 하나로 묶어 하나의 논리적 디스크로 작동하게 하는데, 하드웨어적인 방법과 소프트웨어적인 방법이 있다. 하드웨어적인 방법은 운영 체제에 이 디스크가 하나의 디스크처럼 보이게 한다. 소프트웨어적인 방법은 주로 운영체제 안에서 구현되며, 사용자에게 디스크를 하나의 디스크처럼 보이게 한다.
<imsu> 근데 1+1 = 1 이잖아요
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 대신 전송속도는 배가
<CuBric> 데이트를 2개의 하드를 이용한 다중전송 방식이라고 보면됨
<imsu> 전송속도가 배가된다는게 ;;;; 잘 이해가 안되네요
<CuBric> 대신 하나의 하드가 뻑가면
<CuBric> 나머지 하드도 데이터 손실이 생겨서
<Alsen> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<CuBric> 다시 레이드 구성해야 함
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그래서 백업하드가 필요하게됨
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 하나의 데이터를 반씩 나눠서 두개의 하드에 반반 저장하는 거야. 읽을 때는 동시에 하드가 두개 돌아가지.
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 그래서, 한쪽 하드가 날아가면 데이터가 전부 싸그리 다 날아가는거야
<yemharcN> 흠
<yemharcN> 윈도용 에볼루션이 있군요
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 근데 그럼 결국 2배 용량아닌가요?
<imsu> 데이터 반반씩 넣으니까 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 용량이 배가 안됨
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 반반씩 나눈다니까.
<yemharcN> 1을 0.5씩
<Seony^MBP> 수학샘이 1/2 = 0.5 이해 못하면 어째 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 그러니 1이 되는거
<imsu> 그니까 원래 1기가 용량을 0.5씩 반반 나누는거 아니에요?
<yemharcN> 원리를 간단히 설명하면
<CuBric> 이쪽하드에 500 쩌쪽하드에 500
<imsu> 그럼 원래 1기가 두개 짜리 하드면 0.5 씩 남는거잖아요
<yemharcN> 컴이 데이터를 읽을때 12345........ 렇게 읽는걸
<Alsen> 데이터를 나눠서 저장하니까 0.5씩이란거고 기본 하드는 2개가 있으니 160 *2 가 되죠
<yemharcN> 1번 하드에는 13579...  2번 하드에는 2468.... 식으로 넣고
<CuBric> 임수군 하드웨어 도 공부해야 할듯
<yemharcN> 교대로 받아들여서 속도를 올리는거에요
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 다시 말해서, 두개의 하드를 쭉 펼쳐서 쓴닥 생각하면 돼..
<Alsen> imsu, 내말이 맞음.. = ㅅ=)
<yemharcN> (사실 어거지 끼워맞추기 설명)
<CuBric> 레이드는 용량을 위한게 아니라  전송속도를 위한 기술
<imsu> 그니까 결국은 용량이 2배 되는거잖아요;;
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<yemharcN> 아니죠;;
<Alsen> imsu, 넵
<imsu> 전송속도를 높이기위한;;기능
<CuBric> 용량은 불가변
<imsu> 웩
<Alsen> 물리적으로 160*2 연결하면 몇이죠?
<Alsen> 320이죠?
<imsu> 하드 두개 붙이는데 두개 용량나오잖아요
<Alsen> 이런식으로 10개 연결하시면 1.6테라 되요
<CuBric> 그러나 레이드는 160이 됨
<Alsen> 그걸 레이드해서 사용하면
<Alsen> 10개의 160이 아닌
<Alsen> 하나의 1.6 HDD로 인식하는거죠
<Seony^MBP> 용량은 두배가 맞는거 같은데요
<CuBric> 아닙니다
<Alsen> 정 뭐시기 하면 레이드 하지 마시고 클러스터 서버 하나 사서 다 연결해 버리세요
<CuBric> 용량은 불가면 합니다
<imsu> Alsen: 우찌 되었건 1.6T 만큼 용량을 넣을 수 있다는거 아니에요?
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<imsu> 잉?
<Alsen> imsu, cubric님께서 아니라네요
<CuBric> 이걸 어찌 이해 시켜야 하나...
<yemharcN> 자
<yemharcN> 제가 설명해 볼게요
<Alsen> ㅇㄹㅋ
<Seony^MBP> http://www.nextline.net/bbs/down.php?db=Ntechnote&file=raid%200~6.pdf
<yemharcN> RAID 없이 하드 2개를 꽂아서 사용합니다 이 경우 비유를 들자면
<Seony^MBP> 여기보면 용량은 늘어난다고 적혀있는데요.. RAID 0의 경우..
<yemharcN> 일꾼 2명 고용했는데 1번 먼저 체력 한계까지 써먹고 2번과 교대하는 방식이에요
<yemharcN> 근데 여기서 RAID시스템을 넣었습니다.
<yemharcN> 그럼 이때부터는 일꾼1 지치면 2 투입! 이 아니라
<yemharcN> 1과 2를 동시에 써먹는거에요
<yemharcN> 근데 둘을 동시에 써먹건 한명씩 써먹건 하루 일거리 양은 똑같아요
<Seony^MBP> RAID 0은 최대용량 = 디스크의 수 * 용량 이라는데요..
<yemharcN> 다만 둘을 동시에 굴리면 일 처리 속도는 빨라지죠
<Alsen> Seony, 전 그냥 땁땁해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> Seony^MBP, 그 말을 바꿔보면 연결한 하드디스크 용량 합산과 같죠
<Seony^MBP> http://www.nextline.net/bbs/down.php?db=Ntechnote&file=raid%200~6.pdf 이거 보세요. RAID0의 경우는 디스크가 늘어날수록 용량이 커지니까 결국 160기가 2개를 RAID0으로 묶으면 320기가가 되는 게 맞는 거 같은데요.
<yemharcN> 디스크의 물리적 용량 한계를 넘어가진 않으니까요
<imsu> yemharcN: 일의 처리 속도가 빨라지므로 동일 시간동안 일의 양은 배가 되는거 아닌가요?
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 이론적으로는 그런데, 실제론 안그래
<Alsen> 그니까요 용량은 레이드를 한다고 해서 늘어나는건 아니지만 총체적인 용량을 하나의 드라이브로 사용하는거자나요
<Seony^MBP> Alsen: 네.
<Seony^MBP> 그러니까 다시 말해서 2개의 하드를 쭉 하나로 펼쳐서 쓴다고 생각하면 되는거죠
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 그냥 대충 이해하더라도 1 + 1 = 1 이아니라 최소 1+1 = 1.5 정도 된다고 생각하거든요
<Alsen> 저 해봤어요!!!!! RAID 해봤으니 제가 정답임
<yemharcN> imsu, 2명이 쌀가마니 100개를 옮깁니다. 1번이 먼저 50개를 나르고 2번이 50개를 나르는 것과
<yemharcN> imsu, 1번과 2번이 동시에 50개를 나르는 경우
<Alsen> Seony, imsu, 모두 정답임
<yemharcN> imsu, 일의 양은 같지만 처리속도는 2배죠
<imsu> Seony^MBP: p2p 처럼 나눴쓰는 그런 개념인거 같은데;;
<CuBric> 다중분활전송방식
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 그냥 직접 해봐.
<Seony^MBP> 미러링부터 해보면 되겠네 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 하드 하나 뻑가면
<CuBric> 임수군 울면서 찾아올듯
<Alsen> 하드 설치 이후 뺄일 없으므로 무효
<yemharcN> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그리고 추가 하드설치시 RAID 설정에서 제외하면 상관없음
<CuBric> 레이드 풀리면
<CuBric> 멍해짐
<imsu> yemharcN: 근데요 저기서는 쌀가마니 100개를 옮긴다는 기본전제하에 있잖아요! 그니깐 1기가짜리 데이터를 전송할 때의 상황만 언급되어 있는거 같은데 ;;
<Alsen> 왠만해서 레이드 풀리는 것은 파티션 나가는 것과 같은 상황일때 뿐임
<CuBric> 하드 물리적 손상도 포함됩니다
<Alsen> imsu, 다 필요없고, 속도 빠르려면 하드 버퍼량과 CPU그리고 RAM빨이예요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 속도는 딱 하나힘
<CuBric> ssd 레이드
<Alsen> Cubric, 하드 다 검사하셨다면서요 ?
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 가지고 있는 하드는요
<Alsen> 그럼 뭐 일단 제껴놔도 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> imsu, 데이터 용량이 늘어나도 마찬가지에요
<yemharcN> 10g 파일을 옮긴다고 20g로 불어나는게 아니잖아요
<CuBric> 제껴놓타니요?
<Alsen> 지금 열변하는 것또한 imsu님을 돕기 위한 것이니
<Alsen> 160 10개만 imsu님께 보내주세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 이궁... 점심시간이라 전 살짝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 그리고 인증샷 받아보도록 하죠
<CuBric> 그럴러렴
<CuBric> 임수군이
<imsu> 그니까 저기서는 쌀가마니 100 이 독립변인이고
<CuBric> 레이드 카드를 구비해야함
<imsu> 전송속도가 종속 변인이잖아요
<CuBric> 임수군
<imsu> 힝힝
<CuBric> 레이드 카드 하나 구비해라
<imsu> 아니다 ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 쌀가마니 100이 통제 변인인가? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉;;
<imsu> 어렵다 어려워 ;;
<CuBric> 임수군
<Alsen> imsu, http://gothamsi.blog.me/66909839
<CuBric> 쉽게 말하면
<yemharcN> 부왘..
<CuBric> 다중분할전송방식 이라고 보면됨
<yemharcN> 짜개 승리........-_-v
<Alsen> yemharc 추카
<yemharcN> 어쩌다가 쌀가마니 100개가 기준이 되어버린건가요 (........)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 임수군의 짧은 지식으로 하여
<CuBric> 우리가 열변을 토하게 됨
<Alsen> 어제 15년 만에 볼링치러 갔는데
<yemharcN> 근데 사실 그런거 없고 RAID 구축하려면 속도빠른 고가 RAMDISK를...............
<imsu> 잉;;
<Alsen> 시간당 볼링장이 없더군요
<Alsen> 젠장
<imsu> 희안하네;; 고놈;;
<yemharcN> 낸드플래쉬 같은걸로 레이드 구성하면 할렐루야를 외치는 당신을 보게 될 겁니다
<Alsen> 1게임 두당 3700원 하고 신발빌리니 거의 1만8천돈
<Alsen> 볼링장 저렴한 곳 추천해주세요
<imsu> 10개짜리 통이 2 개 있으면 레이드 했을 경우 10을 저장한다고 가정하면... 1번통은 13579 가 들어가고 2번통은 246810 이 들어가잖아요 그럼 1번통과 2번통은 나머지 5씩 남는거 아닌가요?
<Alsen> 정답
<imsu> 그럼 용량이 당연히 2배지 왜 아니라는거에요? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Alsen> 그니까요
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 계속 땁땁했음
<yemharcN> 음?
<yemharcN> 5씩 남는다니 무슨말씀이신지?
<Alsen> 그니까 데이터 크기를 말하는게 아닌 저장디스크 크기가 원래 두배였다는거죠 ㅋ
<Alsen> 다들 관점이 달라서 오했다고 믿을게요
<Alsen> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<imsu> 잉;;
<Seony^MBP> imsu: Nateon
<Alsen> 비밀회담 발발시 사용된다는 NateON
<yemharcN> ㄲㄲ
<yemharcN> 이 무슨 동문서답 ㅠㅠ
<yemharcN> 저장용량은 연결하는 대로 늘어나는게 맞습니다 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric_> 갑자기 죽었다 살아나는
<CuBric_> 회선
<CuBric_> 회사인데 가끔 이러네요
<CuBric_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 창고 증축했는데 크기가 안 늘어나면 아무도 투자 안하죠
<imsu> yemharcN: 제말이....
<Alsen> 이제 제 말 된거죠? 그쵸? 우아!~~~~
<Alsen> imsu, cubric 님께 어서 받고 해보세요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 레이드 카드 가지고 오시오
<imsu> 하드를 하나로 인식하는 것하고 용량이 늘어나는 거하고는 차이가 있는건데;; 흠;;
<Alsen> 당신의 80기가 해방을 기원합니다.
<CuBric> 임수군
<CuBric> 파워도 넉넉하지비?
<imsu> 파워요? ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 글쎄요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 파워서플라이
<imsu> 학원에다가 끌어다쓸까나 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 하드 10개 돌릴려면
<imsu> 파워서플라이도 줏어다가 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 어중간한 300 그런거면
<yemharcN> 외장형 파워를 쓰세요 (소잡는 칼)
<imsu> 힝힝;;;;;;;;;;
<Alsen> 말이 열개지 두세개만 있어도 되지 않아요?
<imsu> Alsen: ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 임수군이 레이드카드 가 없다는거
<Alsen> 저 250파워로 하드 5개 돌려봤었으니 갠춘할듯
<CuBric> 일단
<CuBric> 내장 레이드 는 추천안함
<imsu> 음음;;
<imsu> 근데 레이드시 하드가 날라가는 경우는 어떤 경우가 있나요?
<CuBric> 물리적 하드 손상과
<CuBric> 논리적 하드에 문제가 있을시
<CuBric> 즉 논리적 이라는 최상위 루트 쪽에 완전 메롱해져서
<imsu> 음?
<Alsen> Cubric, 160하드가 아까우신거예요? 큰 모니터도 많으신분께서 왜그러세요
<CuBric> 쓸수 없게됨
<CuBric> 아까운게 아님
<Alsen> 그건 imsu님이 뭐 어찡어찌 하시겠죠;;
<CuBric> 알센님 먼소리삼
<CuBric> 루트에 하드손상이 가면
<CuBric> 난 찌질하게 보는것인가요
<CuBric> 날
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 지금 상황이 그렇게 되셨어요;;;
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 그런게 아닌데요
<Alsen> ^^;;
<CuBric> 난 추천해주는거 뿐
<Alsen> 그래요 알죠.. 원래 아니시란거 그러니 나눔도 하시려는거구요
<imsu> Alsen의 찌질발언에 CuBric격분 현피 고고씽 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 내장레이드 보단 외장카드 레이드가 좋타는
<yemharcN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
<yemharcN> SSD 레이드 시스템의 위엄을 느끼세요ㅛ
<CuBric> 알센님
<CuBric> 어디 사삼
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 강남이요
<CuBric> 나 삼실 역삼
<Alsen> 알아요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 퇴근후에 찾아감
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잉 삼성 시로 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 고기 + ㅁ+~
<CuBric> 똥꼬에 피나게 해주겠음
<Alsen> 헐..
<Alsen> 저 친구 불러도 되나요?
<CuBric> 불러도 소용없음
<CuBric> 친구또 같이 똥꼬에 피나게됨
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 제 친구 유도 도대표임;;
<Alsen> 같은 역삼에 있어요
<CuBric> 나도 유도 했음
<imsu> 아~ 소주얼마나 먹어야 똥꼬에 피가 나나요?
<Alsen> 현차에서 일함;
<Alsen> 아이 모르게따
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 친구안부를테니 오시려면 오세요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 1:1은 자신있음 언제나
<CuBric> 하늘을 보니
<CuBric> 맑게 개는군요
<CuBric> 알센님의 비명소리가 테헤란로에 퍼지겟군요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 난 때리진 안습니다
<CuBric> 주먹다짐도 안합니다
<CuBric> 손찌검 발찌검도 안합니다
<CuBric> 그냥 똥침으로.....
<imsu> 큭큭 CuBric님 그전에 금강산도 식후경이라고 피자 한판만 시켜주시고 가시죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 피자 살돈없음
<CuBric> 어제 거금 40만원 나가서
<CuBric> 임수군도 강남?
<CuBric> 아니자나잉
<imsu> 40만원이면 내 2달치 생활비인디 ;; ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 그게 40만언이 어제 하루에 후루룩 나감
<imsu> 킁킁
<CuBric> 임수~~
<CuBric> 엄마보드 하드 방식이?
<imsu> 넹
<CuBric> 사타?
<CuBric> 파타?
<imsu> 머 그런거 다 확인하나요?
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 전 그냥 줏어다가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 확인도 안해봤는데 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 하드 연결방식이 맞아야
<imsu> 어떻게 확인하죠? 키키키'
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<imsu> 컴터뜯어봐야하나요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 넙적한 케이블 파타
<CuBric> 가는 케이블 사타
<CuBric> 전원연결 아님
<CuBric> 데이터 케이블
<imsu> 잉;;;;
<Alsen> http://blog.naver.com/lillasgo?Redirect=Log&logNo=50102486914
<imsu> 짱박혀 있어서 뜯어보기 힘든데; ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 알센님
<Alsen> 네
<CuBric> 혹시 그거 있으신가요
<Alsen> 하얀거?
<CuBric> 한쪽은 기억 자 한쪽은 일자인
<Alsen> 전 남자인디;;
<CuBric> 사타케이블
<Alsen> 사타 케이블 저는 딱히 남는게 없어요
<Alsen> 160, 80, 640 이렇게 전 사용하고 있어서; ;
<CuBric> 케이블이 부족해서
<Alsen> 케이블 뭐 줏어다 써도 되죠 ㅋ
<CuBric> 그지가 아니라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> imsu, drake님께 달라고 하세요
<CuBric> 아 궁금해졌당
<CuBric> 알센님 몇년생이세요
<Alsen> 84
<CuBric> 아하
<Alsen> 10살차이죠
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<Alsen> 다 알고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 이미 DB구축했음;
<CuBric> 푸훕
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 디비공유를
<imsu> drake 님 집에 가져 갈것 많아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 개인정보자나요.. ;; ㅋ
<CuBric> 드레끼님 집이 어디?
<Alsen> drake님은 모니터도 많고 넷북도 있던데 저는 그거 통째로 들고 가고 싶음;;
<imsu> 노원구
<imsu> 무슨동인지는 저도 잘 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 다 노원이네
<Alsen> 두분만 노원임
<imsu> 헬로키티 넷북 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 저도 노원
<Alsen> imsu, 보셧나요? 저 직접봤는데
<imsu> Alsen: 멀봐요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 노원 만세 !!
<CuBric> 노원구려 넘 멀어
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 설마 임수군
<imsu> 놀러오세요 !! ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 펜터엄4 이런건 아니징
<imsu> 멀라여 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<imsu> 스타전용이라 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 그런가벼 크흑
<cartes> 저 펜티엄3도 있어요 집에
<imsu> 스타할때만 키는 컴터에요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 내가 팬3 마지막에 쓴거 슬롯방식 800 짜리 였는데
<cartes> 저는 소켓방식 800짜리 집에 있어요 개인서버로 쓰거나 도스깔아볼려고
<CuBric> 스타2 는 안돌아 갈듯
<cartes> 스타2는 제가 쓰는 메인컴도 low memory뜨면서 귀찮게 굴더라구오ㅛ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> 컴터 사양은 않딸리는데
<CuBric> 메모리 부족인가
<imsu> 흠흠;;
<imsu> 학교에다가 CuBric님이주신 하드 탑제한 컴터 짱박아 놓고 서버 돌려야지 히히
<cartes> 4GB에요
<CuBric> 난 8기가 쓰는
<CuBric> 쿼드코어
<cartes> 역시 자랑쟁이 ==3=3
<cartes> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<cartes> 흐익
<imsu> 킁킁
<cartes> 죄송 말잘못했슴다 ㅠㅠ
<Alsen> 아.. 밥이 없다..
<cartes> 근데 듀얼코어 3.0Ghz를 쓰고싶은데
<Alsen> 노원쪽은 볼링장 저렴한가요?
<cartes> 쿼드코어 2.4Ghz가 낫나요?
<Alsen> 시간당 볼링장 있음 좀 멀어도 갈텐데;;
<CuBric> 쿼드가 좋음
<Alsen> cartes, 뭐  하느냐에 따라 다름
<cartes> 윈도 XP에다가
<Alsen> 끝, 듀얼 쓰셔도 됨
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes> 패러럴 컴퓨팅 지원하는 소프트웨어 많이 없지않나요?
<cartes> 어짜피?
<cartes> 그래서 클럭높은게 좋다고 판단했는데;;
<CuBric> 옛날하고 상황이 다름
<CuBric> 이젠 클럭빨이 다 인 시절은 아님
<cartes> 아 그렇군요
<Alsen> 게임만 포기하면 왠만한 컴퓨터는 다 쓸만하더군요
<CuBric> 게임은 게임기로
<Alsen> 웹서핑에 전혀 두려움이 없어요
<cartes> 윈도XP에다가 Firefox,Adobe제품군 정두 쓸려구해요
<Alsen> 싱글코어로도 되요
<cartes> 클럭이 높아야돼져?
<cartes> 빠른반응을 원하면?
<Alsen> 10만 언더 씨퓨 구매하시면 될듯
<cartes> 아닌가요;;
<CuBric> 클럭은 2기가 만 넘으면 됨
<Alsen> 그냥 싼거 쓰세요
<Alsen> 요즘 5만짜리 씨퓨도 엄청 빠를거예요
<cartes> 2.8기가 써요 지금;
<cartes> 클럭
<Alsen> 근데, 훈련하러 가는사람이 왜 컴터 알아보고 있어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 지금부터 매일 틈틈히 운동하세요
<Alsen> 아침 저녁으로
<Alsen> 안그럼 거기서 골병들어요
<Alsen> 하다못해 체력장 3주 전부터도 운동하러 다녔는데;;
<CuBric> 하긴 카테스 운동이 필요해
<CuBric> 지난번에 봤는데
<cartes> 아.. 큐브릭님 실제로 만나봤음
<cartes> 흐익..
<cartes> 말씀하세요
<CuBric> 카테스 운동해
<cartes> 네에
<Alsen> cartes, 게임 하시나요?
<cartes> 아녀;;
<cartes> 친구들이 하라고 난리;
<Alsen> 그럼 2만원대 씨퓨 사세요
<imsu> Alsen: 조기축구 7년차 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> imsu, 당신 7년차임?
<Alsen> cartes, AMD 셈프론 140 (사르가스) 정품
<Alsen> 추천해요. 가격 29,000
<cartes> 좀이따 올게요
<imsu> Alsen: ㅇㅇ
<Alsen> 당신을 호나우딩요로 임명합니다.
<Alsen> 남녀관계란게 우습군요 ㅋ
<Alsen> http://biz.heraldm.com/common/Detail.jsp?newsMLId=20110511000005
<Alsen> 이남자 저남자 재고 재다가 혼기가 너무 차서 만기가 되니 그냥저냥 '착한'남자 만나 결혼하려 하네요 ㅋ
<imsu> Alsen: 딩요 시러요!!! 말대가리 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 축구잘하고 돈잘벌음 그냥 하세요.. - _-;;
<Alsen> 나도 조기축구회 들고 싶다..
<Alsen> imsu, 조언을 구해요.. 조기축구회 어찌 해야 할 수 있나요? 회비, 장비비용 등은 어찌되나요?
<imsu> Alsen: 보통 입회비 있지요
<imsu> 그리고 회비도 각 회마다 달라요
<imsu> 아시겠찌만 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그리고 장비는요 입회 하실 때 유니폼이랑 기본 장비는 다 줘요 보통 입회비에 포함되어있습니다.
<imsu> 축구화만 들고 가시면 될듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음 그리고 지역 조기축구회냐 클럽이냐 이게 다르거든요
<imsu> 클럽은 보통 젊은 사람들끼리 축구하는거고 조기축구회는 아시다시피 아저씨들과 막걸리한잔 하는 ?????????????????????? 뭐 그런거지요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 보통 입회비 얼마정도 하죠?
<imsu> 글쎄요 ~ //
<imsu> 저희 동네는 10 만원 좀 넘었던걸로 알고 있는데
<imsu> 강남은 더 비싸겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 아놔;;
<Alsen> 축구화.. 없는데.. 초딩 이후로;;
<imsu> 축구화는 인조잔디냐 맨땅이냐
<imsu> 천연잔디냐
<imsu> 보통이 셋중에 하나인데
<Alsen> 주변에 인조잔디 구장 제법 있더만요;;
<Alsen> 잔디 바닥에 하수시설있음 자연잔디인가요?
<imsu> 음 강남은 땅값이 비싸서 회비랑 입회비가 제법 들거로 예상합니다
<imsu> 인조잔디는 말 그대로 고무에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 땅이냐 고무 냐 그차이죠
<Alsen> 풋살구장이 인조겠군요;
<Alsen> 그럼 자연잔디인가봐요
<imsu> 직접 보시면 알아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 인조잔디면요 발목 부상의 위험이 커서 더 조심해야해요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 이건희회장이 해준거니 자연이라고 믿어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 차라리 맨땅이 부상위험은 없어요
<Alsen> 오 전문가의 말같음..
<imsu> 잔디 구장이면 돈 꽤나 들텐데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 몰라요.. ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 제 돈 아님 ㅋ
<Alsen> 전 그냥 사용하는 시민일뿐;;
<imsu> 저 인조잔디에서 상대방 푸싱에 발목 나가서 4년 넘게 고생하고 있습니다
<Alsen> 아 나도 축구하고 싶다;;
<imsu> 아직 안 나았어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 노원으로 오세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 음.. 십자인대 전/후로 안다치면 다행인거죠 뭐 ㅋ
<Alsen> 또 노원?
<Alsen> drake님 보러 노원갔었는걸요
<Alsen> 가정방문 하고 닭먹고 했다죠
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 파닭? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 오늘 연대 축제인데 가실분?
<imsu> 혼자 살기는 괜찮던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잉 ;
<imsu> 여대로 가야죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 4시에 산다라박이 연대에서 자기가 만든 명함나눠준대요 ㅋ
<Alsen> imsu, 같이 연대 가실래예~
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ 전 일하러 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> http://n.newswave.kr/sub_read.html?uid=136829&section=sc11
<Alsen> 이런 명함이네요
<yemharcN> http://jamesalliban.wordpress.com/2009/06/03/ar-business-card/   명함?
<cartes> Alsen, 	
<cartes> 인텔 펜티엄 E6700 (울프데일)
<cartes>     인텔(소켓775) / 64(32)비트 / 듀얼 코어 / 3.2GHz / 2MB / 윈도우 7 가상화
<cartes> 이거 좋아보여요
<cartes> 가격은 77,000원
<cartes> 클럭이 높잖아요
<cartes> 제가 구버전 프로그램 쓰는 일이 많아서;
<cartes> 클럭높은게 좋은 cpu같네요..
<Alsen> 음 갠춘한데.. 7만.. 거의 8만인데 갠차나요?
<cartes> 근데 Alsen님에게 여쭤보고 싶은게,
<cartes> 어쩔때 멀티코어가 위력을 발휘하죠?
<Alsen> 다중작업이죠..
<Alsen> 씨퓨 AMD는 시르세요??
<Alsen> 8만으로 듀얼은 좀 비싸단 생각이 드네요
<Alsen> AMD 애슬론II-X2 250 (레고르) 정품 53,000
<cartes> 아항
<cartes> 저는 Intel+ASUS조합이 제일 좋더라구요aa
<Alsen> 그럼 어쩔수 없구요 ㅋ
<cartes> 비싼조합이져?
<cartes> 으..
<Alsen> 모르죠 전 게임을 포기하니 너무너무 좋은 컴터라는 생각이 드네요 ㅎ
<Alsen> 그저 서핑할때 빠르고 영화같은거 안끊기고 볼 수 있으면 장땡임;
<Alsen> 3D 그런거 몰라도 댐;;
<cartes> SSD달아보세요
<cartes> 정말 컴터 반응 빨라져요
<Alsen> 인코딩같은거 잘 안하고 된거 다운받으니 상관없고, 더구나 코딩도 이것저것 여러개 컴파일 시키는게 아니니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 만라인 이하로 코딩하는덴 하등 문제 없음
<Alsen> 돈없어요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 그돈이면 놋북살래요
<cartes> 15만원이면 SSD사요 +ㅁ+
<Alsen> 120짜리는 있어야죠
<cartes> 그럼 비싸죠
<Alsen> 그니까요
<cartes> 전 60기가로도 잘쓰는데;;;
<Alsen> 전 기본설치프로그램이 많다보니;;
<cartes> 그냥 Storage하드는 딴데로 빼면되져;
<cartes> 아 기본설치프로그램;
<Alsen> 나중에 놋북 사게 될때 램+SSD추가로 할게요 ^^
<cartes> 메모리가 진짜 컴터반응속도를 다르게 만들어주는것 같아요
<imsu> 전 이만 출근(?) 하러 갑니다 ^^
<Alsen> Adobe CS5 Master Collection, MS Office 2010, Hangul 2010, Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate이렇게만 풀설치해도 제법 되요;;
<cartes> 그렇군요..
<Alsen> 더구나 거의 라이센스를 갖고 있는 경우라서 돈아까우니 사용해야죠 ㅋ
<cartes> 흑흑
<CuBric> 카테스군아
<CuBric> 뱃지중에 작은거 있자누
<cartes> 네?
<CuBric> 카메라 넥스트랩에 달아주니 뽀대난다
<cartes> 검은색이요?
<CuBric> 응
<cartes> 다행이네요!^^
<CuBric> 큰거는 가방에
<CuBric> 작은거는 넥스트랩에
<cartes> 저는 쓰는 프로그램이 윈도XP, firefox, IE6, vmware, adobe 일러 CS2, 포토샾 CS2, Flash 8, VS 6.0, VS 2005, putty.exe
<cartes> 이 정도에요..
<Alsen> 다 듀얼에서 최상의 퍼포먼스를 보여줄꺼예요
<cartes> 아 알센님 감사합니다^^
<cartes> 쿼드코어 필요없져?
<Alsen> 있어도 그 성능을 100% 다 못쓰실것 같아요..
<Alsen> 저도 아까 말씀드렸지만.. 저렇게 풀설치해도 저는 듀얼쓰고 있어요
<cartes> 네에
<Alsen> 더구나 클럭은 2.2 네요
<cartes> 저는 3.2써보고싶어요
<Alsen> 네, 상관없죠.. 요즘 가격 많이 내렷으니
<cartes> 2.2라면 AMD세요?
<Alsen> 네
<Alsen> 4200+
<cartes> 그럼 4200Ghz 정도 성능을 내나요?
<Alsen> 브리즈번이던가 그걸꺼예요
<Alsen> 아뇨 2.2GHz
<cartes> 42000Mhz 정도 성능?
<Alsen> 4200+ 은 그냥 모델명정도로 ㅣ해하세요;;
<cartes> 그렇군요;
<cartes> 요즘 시퓨들은 성능비교하기 아리까리하네요
<Alsen> 그러니 대충 가격대 예산에 맞춰 사는게 속편해요
<Alsen> 어떠니 저떠니 해도 사면 다 쓰게 되있어요
<cartes> 그러게요
<Alsen> 강남은 비안와요
<Alsen> 다른 지역 날씨는 어떤가요?
<cartes> 노원인데, 그냥 흐리고 비는 않오는것 같아요
<Alsen> 그럼 서울 지역은 비가 없겠군요.
<Alsen> 전남지역은 비온다고하네요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Alsen> 안녕하세요
<yemharcD> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> D면 데스크톱이군요.
<yemharcN> 그것은 훼이크 +_+
<yemharcD> 훗훗훗
<imsu> 출근 !! ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 저런........
<jangnan> 김시향 누드화보 유출' 업체대표 벌금 500만원
<jangnan> ㅈㅈ
<Alsen> 갖고 있음 끝
<jangnan> 별볼일없던데
<Alsen> 후회하고 있음
<jangnan> 그냥 그럼
<jangnan> 연출을 너무해서
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Alsen> 환상이 깨져버림
<Alsen> 인조인간;;
<jangnan> 물론 인조인간도 좋지만
<jangnan> 사진을 잘못찍음
<yemharcD> 오늘 구글로고 좀 멋지군요
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> 플래쉬는 아닌거 같고
<jangnan> 뭐로 절케 애니메이션한거지
<jangnan> 이미지도 다운받아서 보니깐 png던데
<Alsen> 마사 그레이엄이 누구임?
<yemharcD> 로그 클릭하면 관련정보 떠요
<Alsen> 왠지 모션이 철권 10단콤보처럼 보이네요
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 갑자기 철권얘기 라니
<jangnan> 테켄
<jangnan> 아이패드 35만원짤안뜨나
<jangnan> 사고싶은데
<nexusism> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<CuBric> 안녕하세요 3단 콤보
<nexusism> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> -ㅅ- / 예~에
<nexusism> ms가 스카이프를 인수했네요
<CuBric> 그렇다 하네요
<CuBric> 85억 달러던가요
<nexusism> 후덜
<CuBric> 후루룹
<jangnan> 85억원이라도 있음좋겟다
<jangnan> 아니 8.5억원
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusism> 넥부심에 쩔어 있는 나에게 충격과 패배감을 준 갤2 ㅠㅠ
<nexusism> 질러야되나 말아야되나 고민되고 있네요
<jangnan> 아이폰 ㄱㄱ
<nexusism> 아이폰은...
<nexusism> 개인적으로 그다지 ^^;;;
<nexusism> 같이 일하는분이 아이폰3gs랑 4를 써서 쭉 지켜봐왔는데 음...
<suapapa> 넥부심으로 버티세요
<suapapa> CM7 쓰시나요?
<nexusism> 넥서스s써용
<suapapa> 아항.
<suapapa> LCD가 휘어  있잖아요. 버티세요. ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 별 감흥이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 넥서스 S 사용하는 2인...
<yemharcN> 넥s 사용하는 3인 (회사폰인건 자랑, 내폰인건 안자랑)
<nexusism> 다들 레퍼런스를...좋아하시군요
<yemharcN> 그만한 장난감이 없어요
<jangnan> 회사폰이면
<jangnan> 구글이신가요?
<yemharcN> jangnan, 구글 직원이면 좀 더 으스댔겠죠 (믕?)
<nexusism> 헐?
<jangnan> 그럼 샘숭?
<yemharcN> 그냥 모바일게임 회사에요
<nexusism> 이제보니 새로 산 컴터에
<nexusism> -_- 키보드에 왜 이리 스크래치가...
<yemharcN> 여러분 nkey-1을 쓰세요. 키보드값 3만원인데 그 절반이 키스킨값인 개념키보드입니다 (어?!)
<nexusism> 기계식 키보드를 써보고 싶어용
<nexusism> 이번달 월급 타면 지를 예정1호품목이 기계식 키보드
<yemharcN> nk-1은 기계식은 아닌데 회로를 1:1로 해놔서 일단 기계식의 장점은 가지고 있어요
<nexusism> 어?
<nexusism> 3만원대 가격에서 좋은 제품인가보네요?
<yemharcN> 네
<yemharcN> 정말 좋아요
<jangnan> 전
<yemharcN> 동시 키눌림 무한대!
<nexusism> 검색 해봐야징
<jangnan> 블루투스 키보드
<jangnan> 작은놈
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<yemharcN> 게다가 키감이 정말 부드러워요
<yemharcN> 기계식만큼은 안되지만 ㅠㅠ
<jangnan> 저도 기계식씀
<jangnan> 주옥선
<yemharcN> 그래도 가격대 성능비로 정말 추천제품입니다
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<yemharcN> 결정타는 부가기능인데
<yemharcN> 쓸데없는거 다 떼고 하드웨어 직접 제어식 음량조절 버튼
<yemharcN> 작게 [음소거] 크게
<yemharcN> 딱 3개인데 리눅스건 뭐건 무조건 먹히는게 최고 장점입죠 :)
<nexusism> 이야
<nexusism> 디자인도 이쁘네요
<nexusism> http://seiryu08.blog.me/130071930946
<yemharcN> 저 손목받침대는 물론 탈착식입니다
<yemharcN> 그리고 절정이 키스킨인데
<nexusism> 일단 게임할때 최고의 장점이 발휘된다 ;;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> 오죽하면 제가 빨아서 쓰고 있을 정도로 고급(?) 키스킨이에요
<jangnan> 나가수 탈락자가 누구지
<jangnan> 김연우 아님 bmk일텐데
<jangnan> 새로는 누가 들어올까
<Alsen> 기계식 사용중
<Alsen> 10년동안 1만 2천원짜리 쓰다가 기변함 ㅋ
<Alsen> TESORO M7
<yemharcN> 전 기계식 하면 떠오르는건 H2K밖에 없군요
<Alsen> 마우스도 5년된거 그냥 쓰고 있음 PLEOMAX
<Alsen> 15년 이상 된 15" CRT도 쓰는데 뭐 이정도 쯤이야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 왠만한 제품은 오래토록 씁니다.
<nexusism> Alsen : 헐퀴 가겨이;
<nexusism> 가격이 ㅠ
<yemharcN> 전 집에다 노트북용 블루투스 입력세트를 장만할까 했는데
<yemharcN> .......넷북에 블루투스가 없어요 OTL
<CuBric> 하아암
<Alsen> nexusism 어떤거 가격이요?
<CuBric> 빨리 퇴근하고파...
<nexusism> 애기해주신 키보드요
<nexusism> 검색해보니 후덜
<Alsen> 전 신규 나오자 마자 구매했어요
<CuBric> h2k ë©´
<yemharcN> 기계식들이 좀 몸값좀 합니다
<CuBric> 해피해킹2 ?
<yemharcN> 네
<Alsen> 그당시 13만인가 주고 산듯
<yemharcN> 처음 해피해킹 나왔을때 17만원이었던가요.............
<yemharcN> (2 말고요)
<Alsen> 보통 전 제품하나 구입하면 기본 5년은 사용해서;;
<nexusism> 허미 다들 고가쓰신다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharcN> nexusism, 그러니까 전 안쓴다니까요 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 밀님
<Alsen> 이미 그전에 10년동안 1만원대 하나로 잘 썼으니 이제 좋은거 사야죠 ㅋ
<yemharcN> 제가 쓰는건 아까 말한 nk-1.......
<yemharcN> CuBric, 네
<CuBric> 전 이번에 키보드 조립했어요
<yemharcN> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 고장없이 계속 썼으니 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcD> 여기 또 굇수 한분이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 무각으로...
<Alsen> yemharc, 하나는 죽이면 안되요? 둘다 챗창에 있으니 헷갈림
<yemharcD> Alsen, 해....햇갈리나요;;
<CuBric> 알센 짱
<yemharcD> 뒤에 N/D를 뺄까;;
<Alsen> 무의미한 점유 아닌가 싶어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Alsen> cubric 넴
<CuBric> 강남 어디시오
<Alsen> 일원동이요
<CuBric> 헉
<CuBric> 나 낼 당직이라 저녁좀 투게더 해볼까 생각했더니
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 일원이라....
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 삼성역까지 자전거 타고 다녀요. 아니면 마을버스
<CuBric> 여긴 역삼동
<CuBric> 르네상스 사거리 근처
<Alsen> 갈수있음 포스코사거리
<CuBric> 영동전화국 옆에 옆에 옆에 정도
<Alsen> 근데 내 수중엔 주머니에 천원한장뿐임
<CuBric> 밥만 드시고 가시오
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 한공기만
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 술도 한잔주세요
<CuBric> 술담배 안함
<CuBric> 얄짤없음
<Alsen> 전 둘다함
<CuBric> 28살이 어찌 천원한장 뿐일까 궁금함
<Alsen> 백수니까요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 이번에 어버이날+엄마생신 이셔서 돈 다 써버렸음;;
<CuBric> 난 어린이날 어버이날 통털어
<Alsen> 어제 남은돈으로 커피 2500 마시고 볼링장 다녀옴
<CuBric> 100여 만원 나갔음
<Alsen> 암튼 돈 써서 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> yemharc, 고마워요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 하아암
<yemharcN> Alsen, ㅇㅅㅇ/
<yemharcN> 하지만 언젠가 다시 클론전쟁을 !!
<Alsen> 기왕지사 클론하실거면 12개 하세요
<CuBric> 밀님 은 어디 사오?
<yemharcN> CuBric, 구로에 기생하고 있습니다
<CuBric> 헉 구로
<CuBric> 너무 가까워
<CuBric> 몇동이오?
<yemharcN> 정확히는 집은 금천구
<CuBric> 시흥이나 독산동이오?
<yemharcN> 회사는 구로동 에이스 테크노타워5차
<yemharcN> .......정확한 집 주소가 뭐더라 (........)
<yemharcN> <-택배도 회사로 보내는 인간
<CuBric> 가산동?
<yemharcN> 가산동일걸요
<yemharcN> 아마도..........
<CuBric> 집에서 젤 가까운 역이?
<yemharcN> 가까운데가.......구로 디지털단지 역이고 그 엇비슷하게 가산역이네요
<yemharcN> 구로쪽이 좀 더 가깝고(도보 약 20분 이내)
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 밀님은 이따가 저녁때 봅시다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 가산역도 몇분 차이고
<yemharcN> 어디시길래;;
<CuBric> 나 집 구로2동
<yemharcN> 으잌ㅋ
<CuBric> 6시에 퇴근하오
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 근데 저 15일까지 거지에요
<CuBric> 그냥 얼굴만 봅시다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 요번 어버이날에 아버지 스맛폰을 바꿔드렸더니
<CuBric> 자판기 커피 홀짝
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 큐브릭님은 돈많은 현대계열사 이시니 갠찮음
<Alsen> 배풀어주실겁니다
<yemharcN> 전 6시 반에 끝납니다
<CuBric> 알센군
<CuBric> 절루가삼
<yemharcN> CuBric, 저번달 모임 오셨었나요?
<CuBric> 모임 한번도 안가봄
<yemharcN> 아하
<yemharcN> 가까우면 놀러오세요
<CuBric> 지난달에 가려했는데
<yemharcN> 재밌습니다
<CuBric> 엮여서 못가게 된...
<nexusism> 저두 서울 부근에 살면 좋겠는뎁 ㅋ
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 여기서 실제로 만난사람은 카테스 군 뿐
<nexusism> 너무 멀어서 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> 모임 가게 되면 울아들 데리고 갈지도
<yemharcN> 아들이라 하시면 그 4시간만에 윈도우를 갈아엎고 5일만에 우분투를 씹어드신?
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 먼 소린지....
<yemharcN> ..........음....아닌가;;
<CuBric> 5살 짜리한테..
<yemharcN> 포럼에 올린 분은 누구지.............
<yemharcN> 과연
<yemharcN> 곧 그렇게 되겠군요
<CuBric> 포럼에 올려본적이 한번도 없는
<yemharcN> (포럼의 그 주인공은 10살)
<yemharcN> 오오 영재교육 오오............
<CuBric> 포럼에 가입하고 나서 주구장창 아얄씨만 하고있는
<yemharcN> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 사람들하고 얘기하는걸 좋아해서
<Alsen> 난 먹는걸 좋아함
<CuBric> 자게난 그런곳엔 잘 안가게되는...
<CuBric> 알센군은 암것도 안사줌
<nexusism> 통영에 들릴일이 있으면 제가 ... 회덮밥정도는 ㅡ스
<CuBric> 헉
<nexusism> 사드릴수 있다능
<Alsen> 통영이라... 좀 마니 머네요
<CuBric> 옛날에 통영 갔었는데
<Alsen> 지난 일요일에 우럭하고 도다리 먹고 왔는데
<nexusism> 헐
<Alsen> 세꼬시 해서 ㅋ
<nexusism> 오호
<CuBric> 통영 갔는데 느낌은
<CuBric> 참 볼거 없네....
<nexusism> 정확하게 통영에 대해 잘 아시네요
<CuBric> 동네도 쌩하니...
<nexusism> ㅇㅇ;
<Alsen> 통영 이면 발전소 쪽인가요?
<nexusism> 조선소가 있고...
<nexusism> 가스 발전소는 조금 더 멀리 있고요 고성과 통영 사이에
<CuBric> 통영에 발전소가 있었던가
<Alsen> 추도발전소?
<nexusism> 추도에 발전소가 있나요?
<CuBric> 그 근처에 발전소는 들어보질 못했는데...
<Alsen> 통영은 님이 살고 계신거자나요.. = ㅅ=
<nexusism> 네 그런데 추도쪽에 발전소가 있는것은 모르겠어용
<nexusism> 제가 정확히 추도에 대해서 몰라서
<CuBric> 통영 엔 유명한게 하나
<nexusism> 가스공단은 있긴 있는데
<Alsen> 저도 제 옆건물에 누가 살고 있는지 잘 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 해저터널
<nexusism> 그건 일제 시대때 지어진거라 ㅠㅠ
<nexusism> 안습
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 나 거기서
<CuBric> 헌팅에 성공해서
<CuBric> 하룻밤을 같이 보낸...
<nexusism> 통영에선 그냥 회나 먹고 가시는게 제일 좋은듯
<CuBric> 회만 먹은게 아니죠 전....
<CuBric> 헌팅을 했으니...
<nexusism> 그거랑 케이블카 정도?
<CuBric> 케이블 카는 관심없었어요
<nexusism> 아 케이블카 좋은데
<CuBric> 서울 남산에도 케이블카 있어서
<nexusism> ㄴㄴㄴ 생각외로 참 좋습니다
<nexusism> 일단 속도가 -_- 굉장히~~~~~~~~~~~
<CuBric> 전 그냥 바람쐬러 계획없이 간거라서요
<nexusism> 오...그러시구낭
<CuBric> 가끔 생각없이 여행 다니곤 합니다
<nexusism> 그리곤 헌팅을 ....             (먼산~~~)
<CuBric> 그리곤 하룻밤을 므흣하게
<nexusism> 흠흠 대단하신 능력자시군요
<CuBric> 다 그러진 안아요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전주에선 양아치들이랑 싸움도 했는걸요
<CuBric> 공원에서 쉬고 있는데 시비를 걸더라구요
<CuBric> 그냥 표정하나 안변하고 다 패줬지요
<nexusism> 헐
<nexusism> 좀 많이 치시는듯
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<nexusism> 저는 도망부터 간다능~ 그런 상황이면 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 통영에서 집에갈때는요
<CuBric> 사천에서 뱅기타고 갔더랍니다
<CuBric> 쒸융
<nexusism> 사천까진 가까우니깐
<CuBric> 근데
<CuBric> 공항이 좀....
<nexusism> ㅇㅇ;
<CuBric> 이건... 아니자나 .....
<nexusism> 낙후된 지방의 모습에 너무 실망마세요 ㅠ
<CuBric> 그런건 아닌데...요
<nexusism> 근데 통영은 제가 봐도 좀 많이 심함
<CuBric> 공항이라는게 이미지가....
<CuBric> 먼가 그래도 있어보여야 하는데
<CuBric> 버스터미널도 아니고...
<CuBric> 거기서 어떤 흑인군인 장교분이
<CuBric> 말걸어서
<CuBric> 수다떨면서
<nexusism> 음
<CuBric_> 음
<CuBric_> 아얄씨가 이상해요
<CuBric_> 갑자기 암것도 안뜨고
<nexusism> 흠
<nexusism> 전 잠시 커피 점
<imsu> CuBric_: 전 잘 뜨는데용 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 통영 지금 비오나요?
<nexusism> 네 매우많이와요
<imsu> 통영이면 거시기 ;;;;;; 거제도 ??
<nexusism> 옆동네가 통영요 ㅎ
<nexusism> 고성군 - 통영시 - 거제시
<nexusism> 이런순으로 내려와지죵
<nexusism> 요즘 여기도 경기가 바닥이라
<nexusism> 제가 사는곳 바로 500미터 아래쪽이 조선소인데
<nexusism> 낼모레 망한다는 소식만 들리고 ㅡㅅㅡ
<nexusism> 혹시 여기분중에 맥쓰시는분 계신가요?
<yemharcN> seony님이 맥 쓰세요
<nexusism> 아하
<imsu> 친구가 거제도인가 통영에서 근무하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> imsu:오 ...
<CuBric> 군인?
<CuBric> 임수군 친구 군인 인가
<nexusism> 맥은 잘만들어진 리눅스느낌이 난다고들 하던데
<nexusism> 맥 제품을 실제로 본건 아이폰뿐 ㅡㅅㅡ;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 언제 통영 가게되면
<CuBric> 맥북프로 들고 가도록 할게요
<nexusism> 큐브릭님도 애플 제품 쓰세요?
<CuBric> 넹
<Alsen> imsu, 임수정하고 친하삼?
<imsu> Alsen: 잉? 이건 무슨 dog sound ? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아이폰3gs 아이패드 1&2 , 시네마 디스플레이 한대 & 맥북프로 이렇게 쓰고 있어요
<nexusism> 헐...
<imsu> CuBric: 친구가 대우조선인가 거기에 근무해요 ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 맥 유저시구나
<Alsen> 에이~ 기대했는데
<Alsen> 대우조선해양 + ㅁ+
<nexusism> imsu:대우조선해양
<CuBric> 맥유저는 아니구요
<Alsen> 기본 대졸 4300 준다는
<CuBric> 컴 시작을 애플2 로 시작했어요
<imsu> 친구 고졸 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharcN> 안드2.4 개발명이 또 재밌네요
<Alsen> 아.. 그럼 막역노동이겠군요
<nexusism> 아이스크림 샌드위치였나
<yemharcN> 네
<imsu> Alsen: 관리자에요 ㅋ
<nexusism> 통합버전이라고 하던데
<nexusism> 태블릿 + 스맛폰 통합 os
<imsu> 아침에 자전거 타고 쑥 도는데 너무 힘들데요 ㅋㅋㅋ 커피마시기도 너무 힘들고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 친구들이 다 죽일뻔 했지요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharcN> 게다가 구글 I/O에서 나온 안드로보이 아이콘도 초코크림 묻은 아이스크림 샌드위치 ㅋㅋ
<nexusism> 근데 이게 좀 어정쩡한부분이요
<nexusism> 밀님이라고 부르면 될려나요?
<yemharcN> 네
<nexusism> 제조사들이랑 업데이트 부분 약정을 맺었는데
<nexusism> 이게 조금 어정쩡하던데 ㅠㅠ
<nexusism> os새 버전이 나오면
<nexusism> 업뎃을 하기로 약정을 맺었는데 거기까진 좋은데
<nexusism> -_-;;;
<nexusism> 18개월 내로...
<nexusism> 18개월.........................................
<CuBric> 안드로이드 갈수록 산으로 가는건지...
<yemharcN> 18개월 내로 뭔가요?
<nexusism> 그러니깐 음...
<nexusism> 예를들어서
<nexusism> 갤스에 곧 진저브레드가 탑재 되잖아요
<yemharcN> ㅇㅇ
<nexusism> 그게 삼성에서 내주는거고
<nexusism> 근데 안내줘도 상관은없잖아요
<nexusism> 하던 말던 삼성 맘
<yemharcN> 거야 뭐 삼성마음이죠
<nexusism> 근데 계약 맺은 업체는
<nexusism> 다음 버전이 나오면
<nexusism> 업데이트를 하겠다 약정을 이번에 맺었는데
<yemharcN> 18개월 이내에 포팅해서 내라?
<nexusism> 네
<nexusism> 18개월 ..........................
<yemharcN> 흠.......
<nexusism> 18주도 아니고
<nexusism> 18개월이면 -_-
<yemharcN> 18개월이면 1년 6개월인데...........
<nexusism> 그냥 제조사 커스터마이징을 없애면 안되나 -_-;
<nexusism> 태블릿+맛폰 통합os가 되는부분은 환영인데 ㅎ
<yemharcN> 어....... 제가 보기엔 그렇게 어정쩡한것도 아닌거같은데요
<nexusism> 1년6개월이면
<nexusism> 다음 다음 버전 os가 나올 시점정도되는데...
<yemharcN> 그건 안드로이드가 아직 초기(?)라 개발속도가 좀 무식하게 빠른것도 생각해야죠
<nexusism> 그렇기는 한데 음
<nexusism> 진저부터는 굉장히 좋아졌다라고 할수 있는거같은데
<yemharcN> 개발 프로세스에서 1년 6개월이라는게 확실히 모호한 시간인건 사실인데
<yemharcN> OS레벨로 올라가면 그렇게 긴것도 아니에요
<yemharcN> 당장 윈도우 나오는거 생각하면..........
<nexusism> 그렇게 또 생각하면 ....
<nexusism> 수긍이 되는 부분이긴 한데
<yemharcN> 우분투는 6개월마다 나오는데 거의 커널식 업데이트가 되 놓는 수준이고
<yemharcN> 안정적인거 모아서 LTS 내놓고 (메이저 버전업)
<nexusism> 애플이 ... 그런부분에선 참 잘한다고 가끔 생각이 들때가 많아용
<yemharcN> 04 만들어서 실험하고 (마이너 홀수)
<nexusism> 아이폰 자회사 제품이라 뭐 당연한거겠지만 --;
<yemharcN> 애플은 그 이전에 기반이 안정적인것도 한몫 하죠
<yemharcN> 그리고 맥OS 최대 장점은 피팅할 하드웨어 종류가 아~주 적고 호환성이나 교체따위 밥말아 먹어도 된다는거죠
<nexusism> 자사 하드웨어에 최적화된 os를 못뽑는게 오히려 문제가 될듯한데 제 생각은
<nexusism> 네
<nexusism> 맞아요
<nexusism> 하긴 근데 또 따지면 저는 개발자도 아니고
<nexusism> 사용자 입장에서 볼때는
<nexusism> 진저나 -_- 프로요나;
<nexusism> 결국엔 카톡 머신일뿐 ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharcN> 음?
<yemharcN> 아.....
<yemharcN> 그건 그렇네요
<nexusism> 제 넥s는...뭐;;;
<yemharcN> 2.1하고 2.2는 차이 많이 나는데
<yemharcN> 2하고 3은 크게 차이 안나죠
<yemharcN> 1하고 2는 일단 입출력 속도가............어휴
<nexusism> 넥s사서 ...
<nexusism> 느낀점은
<nexusism> ui가 좀 이쁘고 단순하다와
<nexusism> 소리가 좋다;;;
<nexusism> 찰싹 찰싹되는 소리;
<nexusism> 아 그리고 빠르다
<nexusism> 하지만 결국엔 카톡만....................................................
<nexusism> ㅋㅋㅋ;
<yemharcN> 넥s 손에 쥐고 제일 처음 한게 리커버리 모드 부팅 OTL
<nexusism> 밀님 궁금한게 있는데
<yemharcN> 네
<nexusism> 젤 첨에 넥스를 사서
<nexusism> 첫 부팅을 할때
<nexusism> 시간대 지정부분이 나왔어용
<yemharcN> 네
<nexusism> 그리고 교품 받고
<nexusism> 그 넥스를 처음 부팅할때
<nexusism> 시간대 지정이 나왔어용
<nexusism> 근데 ... 리커버리 모드로 하면 그담부터는 안나옴
<CuBric> 퇴근 준비중
<CuBric> 밀 옹
<yemharcN> nexusism, 어.....그럼 부팅할때마다 타임라인 지정이 뜬거에요?
<yemharcN> CuBric, 네
<nexusism> 아뇨 밀님 그게 아니라
<CuBric> 이따가 보까나요 마까나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 초기화를 시켜도 완전한 초기화가 아닌거같은 그런느낌이랄까요?
<yemharcN> CuBric, 저 끝나는게 6시 반이고 여기서 대충 나가도 7시나 될거에요;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 일단 연락처 교환을
<CuBric> 여기서 해도 되는건가요
<CuBric> 아님
<nexusism> 이게 구조가 저장된 롬을 풀어 놓는 방식이 아닌가;
<nexusism> 맞을듯한데
<yemharcN> nexusism, 내부 롬 안에 프래싱된 이미지(고스트같은)가 있고 그거로 밀어버리는 구조에요
<nexusism> 밀님 그러니깐 밀어버리고 난뒤에 타임라인 지정부분도 반드시 나와야지 되는거같은데
<nexusism> 2제품 다 젤 첫 초기부팅시에만 타임라인 지정부분이 나왔단 애기에용
<nexusism> 그 후 아무리 팩토리 리셋을 해봐도 타임라인 지정부분은 다시는 안나옴
<nexusism> 원래 첫화면이 안드로이드보이가 나오고
<nexusism> 근데 젤 첫 초기 부팅시에는 안드로이드보이가 나오기 이전에 시간대 지정부분이
<yemharcN> nexusism, 아하
<nexusism> 나왔는데
<CuBric> 넥서시즘님
<nexusism> 롬에 저장이 되나;;; 자동적으루?
<yemharcN> nexusism, 컴 포맷했다고 바이오스 리셋되진 않지요 :)
<nexusism> 넵 큐브릭님
<CuBric> 1:1 방에 머 물어보신거에요
<nexusism> 맥 제품에 대해서요
<CuBric> 아 우분투하곤 다르지요
<CuBric> 아무리 그 뿌리가 유닉스에서 같이 나온거라고 해도
<CuBric> 다른건 다른거죠
<yemharcN> 맥OS의 장점은 개발자들이 결벽증이라는게 장점입니다
<nexusism> 초기 첫 부팅시에 타임라인 지정되는거를 바이오스 셋팅개념으로 보면 되는건가 음
<yemharcN> (............)
<nexusism> openbsd개발자처럼 병적인가요?밀님?
<nexusism> 맥 개발자들도?
<CuBric> 폐쇠성으로 똘똘 뭉친
<CuBric> 맥
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 코드를 보고 또 보고 수정하고 또 보고 또 보고 그렇게 한다던데 개발자들이
<nexusism> 몇만줄 코드를 완벽할때까지 수정에 수정에 또 수정을 -_-
<yemharcN> BSD 커널 코드는 그냥 결벽증의 산물이에요
<yemharcN> 30라인 함수 하나 짜고 단위테스트하고
<yemharcN> 연계되는 함수 불러다가 모아서 단위테스트하고
<yemharcN> warning 3개 이하로 뜨기 전엔 안넘어간다더군요
<CuBric> 그래서 인지 몰라도
<nexusism> 밀님 애기가 뭔지는 모르겠음
<CuBric> 윈도우 처럼 병맛은 안나옴
<nexusism> 암튼 빡시게 테스트 테스트 테스트...이렇단건 이해가 되네요
<nexusism> 윈도는 음
<yemharcN> nexusism, 레고블럭 조립하는데 6x2칸 블럭 30개 합쳐놓고 이거 튼튼한가 검사한 다음
<nexusism> 개발비도 엄청 먹고...
<yemharcN> 그거랑 같이 붙여놓을 4x3 블럭 30개짜리 묶음이랑 붙여서 또 튼튼한지 검사한다..........같은 소리에요
<CuBric> 윈도우 8 부터는 또 달라진다 하던데요
<nexusism> 헐 대단한 개발자들
<CuBric> 32비트는 완전히 없어지고
<nexusism> 네 윈8부턴 arm도 지원되고
<yemharcN> 그리고 warning 경우에는........ error과 warning이 있는데 '개발자는 warning은 무시한다' 한마디로 설명 되겠군요
<nexusism> 태블릿 + 데탑 통합될 전망
<CuBric> 퇴근시간까지
<CuBric> 앞으로 얼마 안남은
<nexusism> 차세대 맥부터도 arm 계열로 다시 포팅된다는 소리가 들리고 윈8부터도 arm을 지원한다는거 보니깐
<yemharcN> CuBric, 근데 만나게 되면 어디서 보실건가요
<nexusism> 인텔의 입지가 약화될 전망인거같음
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 장소가 애매하네요
<yemharcN> 보자.......
<yemharcN> 제 위치를 GPS로 쏴 드리지요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nexusism> 그런데 인텔에서 다시 arm으로 가게 되면 하위호환성부터 해서 .... 프로그램 개발사들도 다시 프로그램 짜야된단 소리죠?
<CuBric> 글쎄요
<nexusism> 인텔 cpu에서 도는 프로그램들을 포팅하는건 그렇게 어려운일이 아닌가 음
<CuBric> 전 일단 퇴근으로 사라집니당
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 쒸융
<nexusism> 들어가세요
<nexusism> 저도 이만 들어갈게요
<nexusism> 모두 안녕히 계세요
<jangnan> 졸리네
<jangnan> 퉤퉤퉤근 시켜줘
<CuBric> 딩동댕동
<yemharc> 동딩동딩
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 하드 포멧중
<yemharc> 하드는 왜요?
<CuBric> 외장하드 교체 받은거 오늘 포멧작업 중
<CuBric> 500 기가라서 오래걸릴듯 함
<yemharc> 읭....... 빠른포맷으로 안하시는?
<CuBric> 빠른포맷은 왠지 신뢰성이 안가서요
<CuBric> 첫 포맷때는 꼭 이렇게 한다는
<CuBric> 이거 이후로 포맷하게되면 빠른 포맷
<yemharc> CuBric, ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 하아암
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 오래 걸리지도 않는건데 이상하게 쫓겨선 이제야 메인 구분만 끝났네요
<imsu> 흠흠 전 이만 들어가보겠습니당 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 하이요~!
<sangil> 안녕하세요~
<Ponics> 분도님 / 하이요..
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<cartes> 안녕들하세요
<Ponics> 분도님 / 사이트가 어떤가효 ?
<bundo> 폰이라  타자어렵삼
<CuBric> 우우
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 콜라 먹으니 코가 찌잉
<Ponics> 콜라 먹으니 트림이 꺼~억~! 입니다~!
<CuBric> 으 -ㅅ-
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 안녕하세요
<FreakyTux> ping을 날리는데 제 컴퓨터 IP, localhost, 인터넷 게이트웨이 외에는 어떤 IP라도 죄다 100% Packet lost뜨네요
<Ponics> 안녕하세요
<FreakyTux> 방화벽에 막힌건가요?
<Ponics> 간 때문이야~! DNS 때문이야~!
<FreakyTux> ...?
<Ponics> 역시 요즘 뜨는 CF 노래 이군효~!
<FreakyTux> 흐음...-_-?
<Ponics> ip 로 핑 해보셨나효 ?
<Ponics> 외부 ip 주소로..
<FreakyTux> 제 룸메 아이피로도 안되네요. 그 외에는 ip로는 안 해봤는데요
<FreakyTux> 아 8.8.8.8은 해 봤는데 안되던데요
<Ponics> 164.124.101.2 로 해보세욤...
<Ponics> 그래도 안나간다면... 게이트 웨이로 핑이 간다는 것이 말이 안됩니다..
<FreakyTux> park@ubuntu:~$ ping 164.124.101.2 PING 164.124.101.2 (164.124.101.2) 56(84) bytes of data. ^C --- 164.124.101.2 ping statistics --- 9 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 8010ms
<FreakyTux> park@ubuntu:~$ ping 164.124.101.2
<FreakyTux> PING 164.124.101.2 (164.124.101.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<FreakyTux> ^C
<FreakyTux> --- 164.124.101.2 ping statistics ---
<FreakyTux> 9 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 8010ms
<FreakyTux> 기숙사에 살고 있는데 기숙사에서 방화벽이라도 쓰는걸까요
<Ponics> route PRINT 라고 해보심이..
<FreakyTux> Usage 페이지 뜨는데요;;
<FreakyTux> park@ubuntu:~$ route PRINT
<Ponics> 그럼 그냥 route
<FreakyTux> Usage: route [-nNvee] [-FC] [<AF>]           List kernel routing tables
<FreakyTux> park@ubuntu:~$ route
<FreakyTux> Kernel IP routing table
<FreakyTux> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<FreakyTux> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<FreakyTux> default         **.***.***.*    0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<FreakyTux> 별표는 제 IP주소라서 가렸고요
<FreakyTux> 아 아니구나
<Ponics> 그거 머 알아도 별 상관없어요...
<Ponics> 머 요즘 라우터들 치고 들어 가고 싶은 생각도 없으니 안심 하셔도 됩니다..
<FreakyTux> 게이트웨이 주소네요
<FreakyTux> gateway라고 위에 써 있구나-_-ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 저 주소로는 핑이 날라가던데요
<Ponics> 아.. 넵.. 그런데 eth0 에.. 리얼 IP 가 셋팅이 안되어 있군효..
<Ponics> localhost 는 loopback 입니다..
<FreakyTux> 최소설치 해놓고 설치시 입력한 것 밖에 셋팅을 안 해 놨어요. 귀찮아서...
<Ponics> 아무튼 본인의 IP 부터 설정 하세요..
<FreakyTux> 어떻게하면 되는거죠-_-a
<Ponics> 게이트 웨이 는 설정되어 있으니 라우터가 반응하기는 합니다만... 본인의 ip 가 설정되어 있지 않기에 정체불명의 패킷은 라우터 외에는 패킷이 모두 드랍 되는 겁니다..
<Ponics> DIY 랍니다.. ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 어떻게하면 되는거죠-_-a
<FreakyTux> 아 아까껀 오타 ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 그렇군요;;
<Ponics> 우ㅂㅌ 에서 eht0 ip 셋팅 하는 방법 을 구글 사마에 문의 하시면..
<Ponics> 친절히 잘 알려 줄겁니다..
<Ponics> eth0
<FreakyTux> 넵 감사합니다 ㅋ
<Ponics> 서치능력도 자신의 실력을 키우는 하나의 방법 이랍니다.. ㅋ
<whatev3r> 기숙사에서 아이피를 배정해주는지 dhcp로 받는지부터 우선 아셔야 됩니다.
<FreakyTux> 그건 수동으로 했어요
<Ponics> 알려주는데로만 하면 다음에 뭘해야 할지 감이 안옵니다.. ㅋ
<Ponics> static IP 이군요.. ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 설치할때 적어넣었는데 설치 후에도 그대로 돌아가길래 그냥 그대로 쓰고 있었어요
<FreakyTux> 근데 콘키는 제 IP를 잡아주네요
<Ponics> ifconfig 라고 하셔서..
<Ponics> eth0 에 IP 가 설정 되어 있는 지 확인해 보세요..
<FreakyTux> inet addr:**.***.***.***이라고 제 IP가 돼 있는데요
<Ponics> 훔... 우ㅂㅌ가 보안상에 특별히 설정하고 그런것이 없는것을 알고 있는데효...
<Ponics> eth0 에 셋팅이 되어 있는것이 맞는지 확인하여 보세요..
<FreakyTux> 네 eth0 맞아요
<Ponics> 그런데 ip 핑으로 안간다는건... 좀 많이 아주 많이 이상하군효..
<FreakyTux> 위에 route에는 어디에 제 IP 주소가 있어야 되는거죠?
<Ponics> route 는 말그래도 라우팅 테이블의 정보입니다.. 님의 IP 가 있을 이유가 없습니다..
<Ponics> 님이 소속된 네트워크의 라우팅 테이블 정보를 보여주는 거니깐요..
<FreakyTux> 그렇군요
<FreakyTux> 혹시 ssh 접속 안되는것도 관련 있는건가요? 동아리 컴퓨터로도 접속이 안 되는데요
<Ponics> 훔.. 혹시 subnet mask 를 잘 입력 하셨나요 ?
<Ponics> 보통 기숙사 같은 경우엔.. 27bit 로 짤라서 쓰는경우가..
<Ponics> subnet mask 값이 올바르지 않게 입력되면 그럴수도 있심..
<Ponics> 설마 subnet mask 가 뭔지는 아시죠 ?
<FreakyTux> 넷마스크 자리에 그거 집어넣었는데 맞는건가요?
<FreakyTux> ifconfig에서  Mask: 자리에 들어가 있네요
<Ponics> 255 로 시작하는 놈의 정보가 올바르게 되어 있는지 확인하여 보세요..
<Ponics> 그게 잘못 분할이 되면 넥떡이 안되는 경우가 있습니다..
<FreakyTux> 네. 맞아요. 다만 ifconfig에서 eth 밑에 lo란 놈도 뜨는데 거기엔 다르게 돼 있네요
<FreakyTux> 인터넷은 아무 문제 없이 잘 되는 상테입니다
<Ponics> lo 는 신경쓰지 마세요..
<Ponics> lo 는 localhost 즉.. 자기 자신을 말하는거니 무시 하셔도 됩니다.. 중요한건 eth0 입니다..
<FreakyTux> 네...
<Ponics> 혹시 룸메이트의 컴에 네트워크 정보를 보시고.. subnet mask 정보가 같은지 확인하여 보세요..
<Ponics> IP 주소야 당연히 틀려야 하지만.. 같은 네트워크 라면 subnet mask 는 같아야 합니다.
<FreakyTux> 기숙사 게시판에 붙은걸 폰으로 찍어 놨는데 그거랑 똑같아요
<FreakyTux> 룸메가 잠시 자고 있어서 확인을 못하겠네요
<Ponics> 인터넷이 잘되는 컴의 것을 직접 확인하세요..
<Ponics> 게시판의 정보가 틀릴 때가 많습니다..
<Ponics> 그리고.. 랜케이블도 확인하시고요.. 랜케이블 8가닥중에 2가닥만 통신이 되어도 랜이 연결된것처럼 나옵니다..
<FreakyTux> 일단 제 컴도 잘 되긴 하는데...친구 컴이랑 같네요
<Ponics> 우ㅂㅌ를 어떤 컴에 설치 하신건효 ?
<FreakyTux> 랜케이블에 연결 안된것처럼 보이는 선은 없네요
<FreakyTux> 제 노트북에요
<FreakyTux> 지금 채팅하고 있는 노트북이요
<Ponics> ? 그럼 인터넷은 되는거 아닌가효 ?
<FreakyTux> 네. 근데 핑은 안 되네요
<Ponics> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<FreakyTux> 그니깐요 이상해요 ㅋ
<Ponics> 아놔.. 파닥~! 파닥~! 낚였다~!
<FreakyTux> 근데 위에서도 보셨다시피 핑은 안되는데요;;;
<Ponics> 그건 기숙사 방화벽의 정책에 따라 그럴수도 있습니다..
<Ponics> icmp 자체를 막아 버리는 경우도 있습니다..
<FreakyTux> 그런가요...역시 그런거네요
<FreakyTux> 같은 네트워크 내의 컴퓨터로도 핑이 안 갈수 있는건가요?
<Ponics> 핑 또한 라우터를 거쳐서 찾아 가는거라서.. 라우터 겸 방화벽이 icmp 자체를 드랍 시키면.. 같은 네트워크 에서도 핑이 안될수가 있습니다..
<Ponics> 파닥~! 파닥~! 낚였어~! 낚였어~!
<FreakyTux> 그럼 ssh 접속 안되는거랑은 관계가 있는건가요?
<FreakyTux> 중간에 인터넷 된다는 말씀은 드렸는데...;;;
<Ponics> 머... ssh 안되는거라면.. sshd 가 올라와 있는지 확인해보시고.. 로컬에서 sshd 로 접속이 되면... 일단 머신은 이상이 없는 겁니다..
<FreakyTux> 동방 컴터로 접속이 안 돼요
<Ponics> 외부에서 ssh 로 접속이 안되면 ? 그건 머... 유니크 포트만 열어 놓고 다 막았다는 뜻이죠..
<Ponics> 터미널 하나 여시고... ssh localhost 해보세요..
<Ponics> 그래서 로긴 메시지가 나오면 머신은 문제 없심..
<Ponics> 그게 안나오면 sshd 가 실행 안되거나 설치가 안된거심..
<FreakyTux> 머신은 동방에 있고 접속은 여기 기숙사에서 해보려고 하는데요;;
<Ponics> 그럼 중간에 방화벽 때문에 그런거심..
<Ponics> 그냥 8ja 려니 하고 사셈...
<FreakyTux> 학교 ftp로는 들어가지는걸로 봐서 학교 방화벽에 막히는것 같진 않은데;;
<FreakyTux> 외부에선 학교 ftp에 못들어가게 해놨거든요
<Ponics> 아까 말했듯이 유니크 포트... 만 열어 둔듯..
<Ponics> 80 포트와 21번
<FreakyTux> 기숙사 네트워크와 학교 네트워크 간에 말이죠?
<Ponics> 이렇게 만 열어 둔듯...
<Ponics> 기숙사 방화벽이 말입니다..
<FreakyTux> 그렇군요. 감사합니다^^
<Ponics> 그 기숙사 방화벽을 부셔버리던지 아니면 그냥 8ja 려니 하고 포기하고 사시던지... 그건 님의 자유 입니다~! :)
<FreakyTux> 아 그러고 보니 룸메가 게임이 안된다면서 무조건 무선인터넷으로 접속해서 쓰는 걸 봤네요
<FreakyTux> ping은 상관 없을줄 알았는데...쩝
<Ponics> 훔... ping 을 우숩게 생각하시면 안됩니다... ㅋ 그 유명한 ddos 공격이 바로 ping 으로 시작 합니다. ㅋ
<Ponics> 아.. 맞다.. 난 콤맹이였지..
<Ponics> 이건 콤맹의 모습이 아니넹... 다시 콤맹 본연의 모습으로.. 휙~!
<Ponics> 졸립넹.. 아웅...
<FreakyTux> 전 보고서 쓰는 중이라 졸리워도 자면 안돼요 ㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics, ...이제와서 가면을 쓰셔도 .......
<Ponics> 아.. 저 콤맹 맞습니다.. 맞고요... 남들이 저보고 하지도 못하는 콤뿌따 때려 치우고 소나 키우라는... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<FreakyTux> 아니, Poinics님 같은 분이 소나 키우면 컴퓨터는 누가 키웁니까?
<FreakyTux> 쩝...무리수였나
<yemharc> 알고보니 목우유마 (기계적인 의미로)
<Ponics> 콤뿌따 고수분들이 너무나 많습니다...
<Ponics> 분도님도 꼼뿌따 고수 이시고..
<yemharc> IT업계 분들은 언제나 귀찮음을 피하기 위해 자신을 깎아내리려 노력하죠
<yemharc> "날 평가하는건 세상의 시선이 아니라 연봉이라구!" 라는 느낌...........
<Ponics> ㄴㄴ 분도님에게 물어 보심이.. 저도 우ㅂㅌ 배우려고 분도님 졸라서 이렇게 여기까지 왔습니다..
<yemharc> 컴퓨터가 꼭 리눅스만 있는건 아니지 않습니까
<FreakyTux> ㅋㅋㅋ 좀 어린 친구들 사이에서도 꼭 나대는건 못하는 놈들이죠
<Ponics> 세상의 평가 기준은 가방끈과 연봉 이라고 배웠습니다~!
<yemharc> Ponics, 동감합니다
<yemharc> 가방끈은 그렇다 치고
<yemharc> 결국 남는건 연봉이라더군요 (데굴데굴)
<FreakyTux> ...가방끈은 뭔가요;;
<yemharc> 학력?
<FreakyTux> 아하
<yemharc> '나 대졸!' '난 카이스트!' '헐 님들 아이비 클럽 앞에서 ㅋ' 같은 느낌일까요
<Ponics> 가방끈이 이태리장인이 한땀한땀 정성들여 맹근 sky 나 포항지역의 지방 공대 혹은 대전지역의 지방 과학대학 정도는 되어야...
<Ponics> 그렇게 되면 연봉은 자동으로 올라 갑니다..
<yemharc> 뭐어..... 그 대학들 들어가서 제대로 공부하고 졸업한 사람이라면 아무 불만 없습니다
<yemharc> 그정도 했으면 대접 받아야죠
<FreakyTux> 그거 아시나요...포항의 한 공대가 공과대학이라 주장하다 지쳐서 아예 이름을 바꿔버린 사실을
<FreakyTux> 지금은 포스텍이라 불리지만 그래도 포항공대...
<yemharc> 아하
<Ponics> 아.. sky 는.. 대부분이 가방끈 을 이용한 연봉 협상을 위한것이구요.. 포항지역의 지방 공대나 대전지역의 지방 과학대 는 정말 공부 하고 싶은 인간들이 좀 많쿠요..
<yemharc> 전 그거 새로 생긴건줄 알고 있었는데;;
<FreakyTux> 아 불리지만이 아니고 그렇게 바꿨지만
<FreakyTux> 그래요 아무도 몰라요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics, 근데 뭐.....sky쪽도 제대로 공부한 사람이면 실력은 있다고 봐요
<Ponics> 반드시 필수로 동반하는것은 족보를 보고 배끼건.. 실력이건... 영어 토익 이나 토플 점수가 높아야 한다는...
<yemharc> 대부분 연놀이 하려고 해서 그렇지
<yemharc> 대전 지방과학대는 요새 마가 끼었죠 (.........)
<FreakyTux> 거기 간 괴물 친구놈이 그러는데 지금은 평소랑 별 다를 게 없다던데요
<FreakyTux> 뉴스 뜨고 한달쯤 지나서 연락했더니
<yemharc> 그야 그런건 보통 당사자랑 관련자 이외에는 별반 영향이 없으니까요
<FreakyTux> (잠깐, 뉴스 뜬지 한달은 됐던가?)
<Ponics> 학력 파괴 실력으로 인재를 뽑는다는 말은 즉... 학력 칼같이 따지고.. 학연 지연 다 보겠다는...
<yemharc> 그나저나 대전 지방과학대라고 하니까 그 에피소드 생각나네요
<yemharc> 미쿸의 어느 (싸이월드)같은 사이트에 올라온 글이었는데
<Ponics> 아.. 머리 아품다... ㅋ
<yemharc> 미팅가서 만난 남자가 메사추세츠 공과대라는 듣보잡 대학 다니면서 자부심만 쩐다고 차 버렸다는...............
<yemharc> (데굴데굴뒤굴뒤굴)
<FreakyTux> 헐 올ㅋ
<Ponics> 아무튼 저는 분도님도 인정한 콤맹 이라서.. 많은 가르침 부탁 드립니다.. 꾸벅...
<yemharc> 아구 저야말로 잘 부탁드립니다 (__)
<FreakyTux> 저는 그럼 뭐가 되나요 ;;;
<Ponics> 맞심.. 메사수체츠 공과대... 지방대임... 듣보잡 이라고 말할수 있.....
<yemharc> 저랑 같이 배우시지요 :)
<Ponics> MIT 하고는 전혀 다른 거라고 우기겠...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 브라운대라고 알고 있나요
<FreakyTux> Brown 대학교
<yemharc> <-외국대학은 까막눈인지라.....ivy클럽 소속 대학에서 아는건 예일이랑 하버드?............
<FreakyTux> 역시나...아이비인데 아무도 모르네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 브라운이란 대학도 아이비 클럽이군요
<yemharc> 근데 뭐.......전 애초에 고졸이 목표(?)였던지라
<yemharc> 서울 내 대학 이름도 몇개밖에 몰라요 (........)
<Ponics> 헛... 그 어렵다는 최종학력 고졸...
<Ponics> 부럽습니다...
<yemharc> Ponics, 옛날에는 고졸학력이 정말 힘들었다고 들었습니다
<Ponics> 요즘 개나 소나 말이나... 다 대학 졸업 인데...
<Ponics> 이력서에 고졸이라고 쓰면 시선을 확~! 끕니다...
<yemharc> 저희 아버지도 고등학교 졸업하려고 1년 꿇으면서 일해서 돈벌어 다니셨다고 들었어요
<Ponics> 옛날에는 그랬지요..
<Ponics> 요즘은... 머... 부모가 뼈빠지게 빚얻어서 지방대라도 보내면.. 자식은 지방대 자취하면서... 술마시고 당구치고.. 언냐랑 놀기 바쁘고...
<Ponics> 졸업해서 지방대라서 취직안된다고 백수 놀이 하고..
<yemharc> 그렇죠 뭐........
<Ponics> 사학은 학생을 돈으로만 보고...
<yemharc> 사실 지방대라 안되는거 이전에 취직자리가 없는건 아닌데 말이죠
<FreakyTux> 응?! 내 얘긴가?
<yemharc> ?!
<FreakyTux> 아뇨 그냥 농담이에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 훔... 취직자리야 눈을 낮추면 있습니다... 언제나 말하죠... 평생 그 일하라는건 아니니 눈낮추고 잠깐 일하면서 자기 스펙을 쌓턴지 기회를 기다리던지 하라고..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그게 정말 맞는 말이더라구요
<Ponics> 그런대 대졸이라서... 그게 안되나 봅니다...
<yemharc> 뭐라도 한게 남아있으면 그걸 발판 삼아 올라갈 수 있는데
<Ponics> 저야 재미도 없고 감동도 없고 나이만 많은 콤맹이라서...
<Ponics> 정말이지... 나이에서 밀려서 취직자리가 없다는.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;
<yemharc> 대학졸업장이라는 공책두께정도 될까말까 한 발판 가지고 냅따 뛰어오르려고 하니..........
<yemharc> (연줄은 별개 >.<b)
<Ponics> 아. 그나마 학연 지연 이라도 있으면 다행입니다..
<yemharc> 네. 정말 연줄은 별개에요
<Ponics> 지방대를 펌하는 말은 아니지만.. 각각의 대학이 파벌이 있기에..
<Ponics> 그걸 무시 할순 없죠..
<yemharc> 그래도 IT쪽은 다른 분야에 대면 양반이던데요
<Ponics> ㄴㄴ 꼭 그렇치도 않습니다..
<Ponics> 어떻게 보면 IT 쪽이 아주 심해요..
<yemharc> 그런가요?
<Ponics> 겉으로는 아닌척 하지만.. 일정 레벨까지 올라가면...
<yemharc> 아.....네, 그건 알거같아요
<Ponics> 그이상은 결국 학연 지연 봅니다..
<Ponics> 나이먹고 퇴사 해서 프리 뛰기도 힘들고..
<Ponics> 트렌드는 빨리 빨리 변화하고..
<Ponics> 그거 쫓아 가려면... 밤마다 코피 쏟으며 공부 해야 합니다..
<yemharc> 제 나이에 이런말 하는것도 우습긴 한데
<yemharc> 일을 하다보면 신입이 들어오면 전 업무에서 부딪혀서 막 터득한건데
<yemharc> 새로 온 사람은 학원에서 그 요점만 배우고 오더라구요
<Ponics> 머 그런 신입라면 걱정 안합니다... 어차피 그런 신입은 돌발적인 상황에서 순발력을 발휘 못하니깐요..
<Ponics> 경험은 무시 못합니다.. 하지만..
<yemharc> 그런건 있어요
<yemharc> 제일 큰게 기술 트렌드 자체가 변하는거같아요
<Ponics> 이건머... 메뉴얼링과 자동 메니져 먼트 개발해 놓으면... 신입만 시켜도 되니..
<yemharc> WIPI 프로그래밍 하던 사람들이 스마트폰 나오면서 점점 목이 조이는것처럼..........
<Ponics> 고액의 경력사원이 필요가 없죠..
<yemharc> 경력사원이 필요한 직종은 정말 얼마 안되는거같아요
<Ponics> 경력사원은  PM 으로 가야 하는것이 정석인데.. 문제는
<yemharc> R&D부서가 아닌 다음에는.....
<Ponics> 그많은 경력사원들이 PM 으로 갈 자리가 없다는 것이 문제 입니다..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 좁죠
<Ponics> 그러니 소를 키우던지 닭을 튀기던지... 하는 전직 신공을 선택 하게 되죠..
<Ponics> 그럼 결국 경험에서 나오는 노하우는 사라지고..
<Ponics> 악순환의 반복 입니다..
<yemharc> 제가 그 소위 IT붐 세대인지라...............
<yemharc> (그보다는 약간 뒤이긴 합니다만)
<Ponics> 자자... IT 바람 불때 정부에서는 WEB 인력 을 무조건 육성한다고 예비 백수 대학생들에게 국비를 들여서 교육을 시켰습니다..
<Ponics> 그런데 지금은 어떤가효 ?
<Ponics> WEB 쪽 일은 IT 쪽에서도.. 3D업종입니다..
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics> 공수와 노력 대비 돌아 오는것은 거의 헐값이죠..
<FreakyTux> IT쪽을 보면 정말이지 정부의 시장개입이 언제나 성공하는  꼴을 못 보는듯한 느낌이...
<yemharc> 게다가 굳이 분류하면 front-end쪽 교육이었어서 실질적으로 국가 경쟁력에도 도움이 안됬고요
<Ponics> 그런데 그런짓을 지금 또 하고 있습니다.. 안드로이드 개발자..
<Ponics> 이건머...
<yemharc> 되려 안드로이드 로우레벨 R&D는 삼성이 하고 있죠 (.......)
<Ponics> 안드로이드 개발 교육만 받으면 100% 취업되는줄 알고 거기에만 올인 하고 있습니다..
<Ponics> 소프트웨어 공학이나.. 하드웨어 공학등의 기본적인 개념의 이해 없이..
<yemharc> 그냥 코더 양성 정책................
<Ponics> 무조건 API 만 달달 외워서 ..
<Ponics> 코더만 만드는...
<FreakyTux> 신문에서도 떡밥 띄우는 걸 봤어요. 앱 개발자가 없어서 연봉이 열심히 뛰고 있다고...
<FreakyTux> 개뿔이죠?
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 그 앱 개발자라는게 웃긴게
<yemharc> 사실 프로그래밍 자체를 공부한 사람이면 API 나열된 페이지 보고 뚝딱 만듭니다 (........)
<Ponics> 자자.. 수요와 공급이 맞아야 가격이 안정화 되는데.. 공급이 많아지면.. 가격은 하락 하는것이 경제의 기본 인데..
<Ponics> 이제 앞으로 5년 후면... 안드로이드 개발자들 몸값 바닥 칩니다..
<yemharc> 되려 임베디드 하드웨어 관련 공부를 하면 대박칠지도 모르지요 (웃음)
<Ponics> 안드로이드 앱도... 좀더 하드웨어적인 부분을 핸드링 하려면.. 임베디드쪽 공부 해야 합니다..
<yemharc> 웹 개발 인력 양성떄랑 똑같은 패턴이죠
<Ponics> 그거 안하면.. 평생 API 에서만 노는 레벨 밖엔 안되죠...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 지인분이 그러더라구요
<yemharc> "막말로 살아남을거면 코어(core)가 되라" 라고
<Ponics> 넥떡 전문가 육성이라고 해도... 머 넥떡에 대한 이해도 없이..
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 연장선상에 있는 IT쪽은 지금 크게 3가지 정도로 나뉘는거같아요
<Ponics> 넥떡 전문가라고 하는 사람들 많이 봤습니다..
<yemharc> 하드웨어 분야의 로우레벨 / 라이브러리&OS / API 엔드유저(?)
<Ponics> CCNA 자격증 소지자 라고 하는데.. 이건머... 알고보니.. 족보의 힘으로 획득한...
<yemharc> 근데 넥떡넥떡 하는데 정확히 뭘 말하는건가요
<Ponics> 넥떡 = 네트워크 죠..
<yemharc> 아하;;
<yemharc> 네트워크 삐리리........ 라고 더 붙을줄 알았는데 그냥 넥떡;;;
<yemharc> CCNA도 족보가 있나요.....?
<Ponics> 항쿡에서의 네트워크 관리자는 놀고 먹는 편한 자리라고 생각 하는경우가 많습니다..
<Ponics> CCNA CCNP 다 있죠..
<yemharc> 흐이.......
<yemharc> CCNA는 시험 생각없이 혼자서 책만 보고 있는.......
<Ponics> 족보 없는 시험은 존재 하지 않습니다..
<yemharc> 흐음;;
<Ponics> CCNA 는 20마논 이면 족보 삽니다.. 그것만 보면.. 자격증 획득 입니다..
<yemharc> 허어.......
<yemharc> 그렇게 따고 싶지는 않은데요오...........
<Ponics> 저도 살까 생각 중입니다..
<Ponics> 저도 족보로 사는 자격증이 무슨 의미가 있느냐.. 실력이 중요하지 라고 생각 했습니다..
<yemharc> 아니 뭐.....근데 세상에서 당장에 보는건 눈에 안보이는 실력이 아니라 눈에 보이는 화려한 이력서이긴 하죠
<Ponics> 그런데 어떤 후배가 이런 말을 하더군요. " 형이 그렇게 돈주고 산다는 CCNA 자격증... 형은 있어 ? " 라고요.. 순간.. 뜨끔 했습니다..
<Ponics> CCNA 를 돈주고 사는것에 대해서 비판 하고 싶으면 CCNA 자격증을 따고나서 비판 하라는 말뜻이더군요..
<yemharc> 일리있네요
<Ponics> 남들 돈주고 라도 따는 자격증 없이 비판하는건 자격증이 없는 자의 푸념으로 밖엔 안보인다고..
<Ponics> 그래서... 돈주고 살려구요.. ㅋ
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 다음달 CCNA 기간 만료인데
<ndsin> 재 연장 생각은 없다능
<Ponics> 돈주고 사고 나서.. 비판 하려구요... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 그리고 재미 있는걸 봤습니다..
<Ponics> 넥떡 관리자로 있을때.. 이건 분명히 망 설계의 문제 인데.. 망설계의 문제라고 주장하니..
<Ponics> 하는말.. " CCNA " 가 설계한거야... 너 CCNA 아니잖아..
<yemharc> 과연.......공신력이군요
<Ponics> 그런말에 바로 딱 입닫았습니다..
<FreakyTux> 아하하 이 세상은 썩었어
<Ponics> 결국 넥떡망 꼬이고.. 업무마비되고 나서야..
<Ponics> 제가 다 다시 잡았습니다..
<yemharc> 고생하셨네요
<Ponics> 학력 파괴 간판 무시.. 이런말 반대로만 이해하시면 됩니다..
<Ponics> CCNA 가 넥떡 브릿지 방화벽을 이해 못해서 다 걷어내고 자기가 아는데로만 연결 하더군요.. ㅋ
<ndsin> 자격증은 정말 업무 스킬하고는 별도죠
<yemharc> 우잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ.......
<Ponics> 자자.. 항쿡 기업 보다는 외쿡 기업으로 가세염.. 그럼 CCNA 아주 짱 인정해 줍니다..
<yemharc> 외국기업.....가고싶기야 하지요
<Ponics> 그나마 외쿡은 학연 지연 덜 봅니다.. 자격증 짱입니다..
<Ponics> 영어만 되시면..
<Ponics> 정말이지 항쿡 IT 엔지니어 대우 받습니다..
<FreakyTux> 외쿡산 항쿡 기업은 항쿡 기업인가오 외쿡 기업인가요
<yemharc> 그런 말은 많이 들어봤어요
<Ponics> 하다 못해 A+ 가져도 콤뿌다 전문가로 인정해 줍니다..
<FreakyTux> 구글 코리아나 M$ 코리아 같은데라면...?
<ndsin> 얼마전에 MS 코리아는 아시아 최고의 직장으로 선정됐더군요
<Ponics> 구글 은 모르겠지만.. M$ 는 가지마세욤... 가봤자.. 콜센터 요원 밖엔 못됩니다..
<FreakyTux> 오...?
<yemharc> 구글코리아는 거의 서버관리직이라고 들었어요
<yemharc> 직원도 열 몇명이던가..........
<Ponics> 머 이력 스펙 쌓기는 M$가 최고긴 합니다만..
<FreakyTux> 방금 어린 친구의 꿈과 희망이 또 하나 무너졌네요...아하하
<Ponics> 외쿡계 항쿡 기업가면... 학연과 지연의 % 가 좀 올라 갑니다..
<Ponics> 어차피 인사담당이 항쿡인 이기에... 자기만의 인사 기준이 있습니다..
<Ponics> 머 영어를 잘하신다면야.. 외쿡인 사장과 다이 다이 하시면 되지만..
<Ponics> 그게 안되면... 좀.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 참.. 이바닥이 영어와 가장 많이 만나는 직종이면서 아이러니 하게도 영어 능력이 취악한 분야 압니다..
<ndsin> 직장을 구하기 전이거나 이직을 고려한다면
<ndsin> 자격증은 좋은데
<ndsin> 그것이 아니라 내공 쌓을꺼라면
<ndsin> 2~3년간 이직 생각이 없다면
<ndsin> 자격증보다는 내공 쌓는게 좋겠더군요
<ndsin> 2~3년 안에 이직 생각이 있다면
<ndsin> 자격증도 나쁘지 않구요
<Ponics> 영어 만큼은... 제[발 족보 보고 하지 마시고... 토익 토플 볼꺼 아니라면... 생활영어를 반드시 하세요..
<Ponics> 외쿡계 회사에서의 가장 강조하는것이 커뮤니케이션 입니다.. 즉! 뭔 말이 통해야 일을 시키던지 하는데..
<Ponics> 족보 보고 딴 토익 토플 점수만 보고 일시키려고 하니 말을 못한다는...
<Ponics> 저의 예로 들자면... 전 외쿡계 회사에 1년 계약직으로 일하면서 전임 IT 엔지니어들은 외쿡인 사장만 보면 도망가기 바빴는데 저의 짧은 영어에.. 사장이 감동해서 매일 불렀다는..
<Ponics> 그만큼... 대화가 중요 합니다..
<Ponics> 콩굴리쉬라도... 대화가 되면 다 알아 듣습니다..
<FreakyTux> 짧은 영어라도 대화를 하려고는 하는 게 좋겠네요...
<FreakyTux> 학원 영어 선생님한테 들은 얘긴데요
<yemharc> 전 사실 영어회화는 잘 못합니다만, 일어는 좀 하는 편인데요
<FreakyTux> 미국 쪽 대학에 가면 처음 외국인을 위한 영어 교육이 있대요
<yemharc> 일어 독학하면서 언어 배우는 법을 좀 배운거같아요
<Ponics> 넵... 어차피 외쿡인이 서투른 항쿡말로 대화하면 우리가 못알아 듣습니까 ? 반대로 생각하시면 됩니다..
<FreakyTux> 거기 가 보면 한/일 지방과 남미같은쪽 지방이 딱 티가 나는데
<Ponics> 구지 문법 지켜 가면서 문장을 머리속에 만들어서 말할 필요 없습니다..
<yemharc> 말이라는거 결국 언어학자 될거 아니면 책 볼 시간에 말하고 듣고 꾸준히 반복하면 되는거같습니다
<FreakyTux> 한/일 지방은 좀 버벅대더라도 문장 만들고 말하려고 하고 아니면 나오는대로 말한다고 하더라고요
<yemharc> 개인적으로 가장 효과가 좋았던 방법이
<FreakyTux> 악
<yemharc> '자막있는' 영상물을 꾸준히 보는거였어요
<yemharc> 아예 알아듣지도 못하면서 자막없는거 틀어놓는건 그냥 시간낭비더라구요
<FreakyTux> 처음엔 한/일 쪽 영어가 훨씬 나은데 실제로 쓰고 하는 양이 쌓이다 보니 결국에는 한/일쪽이 딸린다더라고요
<Ponics> 미쿡놈들중에 문맹율이 전인구의 3% 라고 합니다.. 항쿡은 문맹율이 0.1% 미만 이라고 합니다.. 그래도 말은 다 합니다..
<Ponics> 말만 통해도... 기회는 많아 집니다.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 아.. 오늘 콤맹 주제에 주제 넘는 말을 너무 많이 했습니다.. 그냥 콤맹의 짧은 생각이라고 생각해주세요.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 오늘 또 좋은 경험 들었네요 :)
<ndsin> 악
<ndsin> 1시 반이네
<yemharc> 네
<ndsin> 또 5시간 자고 일어나야대네
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 집엔 12시에 들어오는데
<ndsin> 피곤하겠네요 아...
<yemharc> 저도 들어가볼게요
<Ponics> 혹시 시간이 많이 남고... 게시판에 낙서 하기 좋아 하시는 분들이 계시면.. www.kosf.org 에 가입하셔서.. 낙서좀.. 해주세요... 개인정보는 거의 받지 않습니다. 굽실 굽실~!
<yemharc> 아, 사이트는 이미 즐겨찾기 해놨습니다
<FreakyTux> 안녕히 가세요. 전 할 일이 남아서;;
<Ponics> 감사합니다.. 꾸벅..
<Ponics> 활동은 나중에 하고 싶으실때 하셔도 됩니다.. 회원수만 채워 주셔도 됩니다.. 굽실 굽실.. 오픈한지 1일 밖엔 안된 사이트라서.. 굽실 굽실~!
<yemharc> 음........그럼 어제 본거였던건가요;;
<Ponics> 넵...
<yemharc> 회원가입은 지금 했습니다
<Ponics> 감사합니다.. 넙죽..
<Ponics> 이번달 우ㅂㅌ 세미나때 주저넘게 콤맹인 제가 강의를 하려 합니다..
<yemharc> 어........근데 스마트그리드면 그 콘센트 꽂아서 하는 통신인가 그거던가요?
<yemharc> (마.....맞나;;)
<Ponics> 머 그것도 포함이 됩니다..
<yemharc> 어떤강의 하시나요?
<Ponics> 무선 지그비 유비쿼터스 홈오토메이션... 다 포함이 됩니다..
<yemharc> 폭넓게 하시는군요
<Ponics> 이번에 강의 할 내용은 작년에 프비 세미나 때 했던 내용입니다.. 전력선 통신에 대한 강의 입니다..
<FreakyTux> 가입했습니다^^
<Ponics> 주말이 될듯 합니다만... 주말에 여친없고 방콕 하시는 분들이 게시면.. 오셔서.. 콤맹이 버벅거리는 모습을 보고 한
<Ponics> 한때나마 즐거우셨으면 합니다..
<yemharc> 5월 정기세미나때 말씀하시는거죠?
<Ponics> 넵.. 이번달 정기 세미나 입니다..
<yemharc> 네. 좋은 강의 기다리겠습니다 :)
<Ponics> 강의 하겠다고 말은 했는데 분도님이 승낙을 해주실지는 모르겠습니다..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 제가 자격이 워낙 안되다 보니.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 우분투 세미나라고 해서 꼭 우분투 한정은 아니니까요
<yemharc> (라고 말하는 저도 막상 저번달부터 참가했습니다...)
<Ponics> 스마트그리드 안에 포함 되는 내용이라서요.. ㅋ 우ㅂㅌ이건.. 윈도그 이건.. 빨간 모자 이건.. 프비 이건... 구분에 상관없이 메니져먼트 서버 구성이 가능 하기에..
<yemharc> 아하........ 스마트그리드가 총체적인 전력관리 시스템이라고 보면 되는건가요?
<Ponics> 넵...
<yemharc> (위키백과 설명 읽고 있습니다)
<Ponics> 전력 계측 분야 부터 해서... 전력 관리 분야 까지 입니다..
<yemharc> 음.... 이거 그럼 일종의 전문가 처리 시스템이 들어가는건가요?
<Ponics> 머 그렇게 볼수도 있습니다..
<yemharc> 아, 다른게 아니라 웹페이지 이름에 오픈소스가 들어가 있어서요
<Ponics> 어차피 스마트 그리드 라는 계념 자체가 특정 부분에 한정된것이 아니라.. 기존의 개념들을 하나로 모아 놓은것 뿐이니깐요..
<yemharc> '망'을 구축하는데 소프트웨어가 들어갈 자리라고 하면 그정도밖엔 몰라서요
<Ponics> 지금 까지의 스마트그리드 구성이나 관련 프로젝트는 모두 폐쇄적이고 일부 관련 부서들만의 영역이였습니다..
<yemharc> 보니까 '전력을 소비하는' 모든게 대상인거같네요
<Ponics> 그런걸 오픈 소스 로 구연을 시도 하므로써..
<Ponics> 오픈 하자라는 의미죠..
<Ponics> 그래서 문제점들도 많이 나오고 또 해결책들도 많이 나오기 때문이죠..
<yemharc> 근데 그렇다고 해도 정부 지원 없이는 힘들지 않을까요.....
<yemharc> 잘 모르는 입장에서 보면 단순히 넷상에서 통밥만 굴려서는 한계가 있을거같아서요. 실제적인 시설이 필요한건 아닌가요?
<Ponics> 어차피 지금의 스마트 그리드 에 관한 진행은 겨우 초보적인 단계이므로..
<Ponics> 정부도 마찬가지 입니다..
<Ponics> 한전에서 스마트 그리드에 대해서 많이 홍보를 하고 있지만..
<Ponics> 실체나 개념에 대해서는 발표 하지 않고 있습니다..
<yemharc> 흠...
<Ponics> 정부나 한전 또한 스마트 그리드에 대하서 정확한 모델을 제시 하지 못하고 있죠..
<yemharc> 그럼 그걸 아예 민간인 차원에서 먼저 끌어내자.....라는 취지인건가요?
<Ponics> 넵...
<Ponics> 오픈소스로 시작해서..
<yemharc> 이해했습니다
<Ponics> 기술을 발전 시켜 보자라는 취지 입니다..
<yemharc> 음..그럼 한가지 더 여쭤보겠습니다
<Ponics> 넵..
<yemharc> 에구.....고양이가 날뛰어서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 제가 이해한 개념이 '전력을 소비하는 것'을 대상으로 해서
<yemharc> 전 국가적인 일종의 초월적 전력관리(혹은 통제)시스템인데
<yemharc> 여기까지.......일단 크게 틀린 부분이 있나요?
<Ponics> 훔... 크게 보면 맞는 말씀입니다..
<Ponics> 항쿡을 비롯한 개도국 이하의 나라에서는 전력을 국가에서 관리 합니다.. 만.. 선진국은 국가에서 관리 하지 않습니다..
<Ponics> 국가의 통제를 받기는 하지만... 전력회사는 모두 민간 회사 입니다..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 실제 한전도 일부는 민영화 되지 않았나요?
<Ponics> 한전 민영화라고 하지만.. 공기업 입니다..
<Ponics> 무늬만 민영화 인것이죠...
<yemharc> 네, 그래서 일부.......
<yemharc> 어.....근데 공기업/사기업 여부는 둘째 치고 우리나라는 지형 구조상 전력회사가 여러개 설립하긴 힘든 구조 아닌가요?
<Ponics> 스마트그리드의 취지는 간단 합니다.. 기존의 전력소비 형태를 바꾸는 것이 아니라.. 손실되는 전력을 관리 하자 라는 것이지요..
<yemharc> 관점이 손실억제 쪽으로 더 기운거였군요
<yemharc> imsu, 어서오세요
<yemharc> Ponics, 그럼, 이게 실제 질문인데요
<FreakyTux> imsu: 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 넵... 어차피 그린에너지라고 해서... 가전들이 절전형으로 바뀐다고해서... 소비되는 전력이 줄어 들지는 않습니다.. 절약되는 전력 만큼 다른 기기들을 운영하게 됩니다..
<yemharc> 현재 그야말로 '막 시작하는' 단계인데 오픈소스라는 소프트웨어(혹은 지식인 집단)만으로 무언가가 가능한지가 궁금합니다
<Ponics> 넵.. 가능 합니다..
<yemharc> 그 가능한 부분이 어떤건지 알려주실수 있나요?
<yemharc> 짐작도 안가서요
<Ponics> 어차피 초보단계 이므로.. 전력 관리 쪽의 표준 디바이스 들이 없습니다.. 이런 상황에서는 기존 디바이스들을 변형시킨 디바이스를 이용하여
<Ponics> 전력 계측을 하게 됩니다.. 이때.. 전력 계측에 관한 운영적 시스템 서버나 메니저먼트 프로그램들을...
<Ponics> 오픈소스 로 개발하여 진행 하자는 취지 입니다..
<yemharc> 음..... 이해한걸 바탕으로 줄여보자면
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> ACPI 모듈(그게 물리적이건 아니건간에)을 최대한 통일된 규격으로 맞춰서 전력계측을 하고, 그 계측된걸 토대로 통계치를 내서 데이터베이스를 확보한다
<yemharc> 라고 일단 받아들이면 될까요?
<Ponics> 넵.. 비슷한 개념 입니다..
<Ponics> 현재 한전의 예로 들자면... 아직도 전력 검침원이 와서 전력계량기를 검침하고 갑니다..
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics> IT 강국이라는 나라가 아직도 사람들이 검침을 하러 다닙니다..
<Ponics> 이런걸.. 원격 검침 시스템을 이용하면..
<yemharc> 그걸 자동화시킨다?
<Ponics> 인건비 을 줄이게 되고.. 줄인 인건비가 결국 전력 공급 비용을 조금이나 낮추게 된다면..
<Ponics> 그게 스마트 그리드 가 되지 않을까 합니다..
<yemharc> 다만 그 경우에는 원격 검침 시스템의 신뢰도가 먼저 선결과제 같습니다
<Ponics> 그리고 원격검침으로 인하여 실제 수용가가 사용한 전기와 공급 전력이 차이가 나면.. 중간에 손실되는 배전 시스템을 찾아내게 되기도 합니다..
<Ponics> 원격검침에 대한 시범 테스트는 한전에서 2005년 부터 계속해서 해오고 있습니다..
<yemharc> 이미 하고 있었군요. 성과는 어떤가요?
<Ponics> 지금 디지털 전력계량기도 나와 있습니다..
<yemharc> 일부 시험도입 단계는 되는거네요
<Ponics> 한전에서 절때로 시범 테스트에 대한 결과를 공개하거나 발표 하지 않습니다..
<imsu> 언젠가는 도입하겠지요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 음;;
<Ponics> 384v 삼상 전기에서는 디지털 계량기를 달아 줍니다.. 가정용 단상 220v 는 아직도 아날로그 뺑뺑이를 쓰고 있습니다..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 어째서일까요.......
<Ponics> 디지털 계량기에 보면.. 시리얼 포트가 붙어 있어서.. 검침원이 들고 다니는 단말기와 연결하면 데이터가 전송이 됩니다..
<Ponics> 이미 디지털 계량기의 디바이스 에 대한 검증은 끝나 있습니다..
<yemharc> 그럼 도입되지 않는 이유는 뭘까요?
<Ponics> 문제는 원격검침을 할때의 통신망을 어떤것으로 쓸것인지가 고민 인것입니다..
<yemharc> 아하
<Ponics> 지금 까지는 CDMA 로 데이터를 중앙으로 전송했습니다..
<yemharc> 무선......은 비효율적이고..........
<Ponics> 문제는 이용요금이 장난 아니라는 것이죠..
<yemharc> 그렇겠죠
<Ponics> 그렇다고 각가정에 원격검침을 위한 ADSL 라인을 쓰기도 힘들고..
<yemharc> 게다가 스마트폰으로 바뀌기 시작하면서 무선망 과부하도 무시 못하구요
<Ponics> 답은 전력선 통신 밖엔 없는데...
<Ponics> 이것이 문제 입니다..
<yemharc> 기술적인 문제인가요?
<Ponics> 국내의 독자 기술로 만든 전력선 통신 장비들이 원하는 만큼의 통신속도가 안나온다는 것입니다..
<Ponics> 이미 한전은 CDMA 로는 성공을 했는데.. 이 성공 케이스를 해외에 팔수가 없는 것이 문제 입니다..
<Ponics> 해외어서는 GSM 을 쓰는것도 문제 이지만.. 통신요금에 대한 부담이 엄청 크다는 것이죠..
<yemharc> 솔직히 한국의 이정도의 유/무선 인터넷 인프라가 구성된건 좀 예외적인 상황이죠.......
<Ponics> 그래서 제가 모든 통신 분야를 포함한 이유가 여기에 있는 것입니다..
<Ponics> 상황에 따라 어떠한 통신 매체를 쓸지 그 누구도 알수 없기 때문입니다..
<Ponics> 이런 상황이라면... 오픈소스 진영의 우수한 개발자들과 또 실력자분들이 나서면..
<Ponics> 뭔가 기초 가닥을 잡을수 있지 않을까 하는 생각입니다..
<yemharc> 음.....하지만 역시 전력선 이외가 되면 유선망은 꺼리지 않을까요. 일단 유지/보수 측면에서 디메리트가 크지 않을까 합니다
<Ponics> 맞습니다..
<yemharc> 전력선 이외의 유선망이 되면 관리해야 할 라인이 순식간에 근 2배가 되는거니까..........
<Ponics> 넵.. 맞습니다..
<Ponics> 미쿡이 경우에는 주택가와 시내가 가장 가깝다는 거리가 차로 50분 달려야 합니다..
<Ponics> 이러한 지형적 특성에 유선망 확충은 비용이 너무 많이 소요 됩니다..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 수천km를 땅을 뒤집고 라인을 깔고 관리하고........ 확실히 너무 비효율적이죠
<Ponics> 지금 정부의 갈팡질팡 하는 스마트그리드 정책에 수많은 오픈소스 유저들의 지혜를 빌리자는 취지 입니다..
<yemharc> 친절하게 설명해주셔서 감사합니다 :)
<Ponics> 사실 항쿡같이 밀집된 지형이면 땅속으로 통신선을 매설 하지만... 땅넓이가 넓은 나라는 땅에 매설하지 않습니다.. 비용이 너무 많이 들어서..
<yemharc> 그냥 밖으로 꺼내놓나요?
<Ponics> 그래서 전신주나 통신주에 공중으로 그냥 지나 갑니다..
<yemharc> 흐음.......그건 그것대로 사고가 많이 날것 같네요
<Ponics> 통신선이 공중으로 지나가면서 손실율이 발생하게 되는데.. 그걸 보충하기 위헤서 중간 중간에 리피터 즉 증폭기를 달아줘야 합니다..
<Ponics> 그게 또 비용이 발생 합니다..
<Ponics> 땅속은 그나마 쉴드된 케이블을 사용하기에 손실율이 그리 높지 않습니다..
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics> 결국 돈을 바른 만큼 퍼포먼스가 나오게 됩니다.. ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 민영 전력회사에선 결국 10가구 때문에 1억이란 돈을 쓸 이유는 없게 되는 것이죠..
<Ponics> 제가 해외 나가서 보고 느낀점들입니다..
<yemharc> 음.....확실히 이리저리 굴려도 CDMA를 이용했던 이유가 느껴지네요.......
<yemharc> 당장에 효율적일거같은걸 생각해봐도 딱 떠오르는건 중간 중간의 기지국에서 무선으로 모아서 유선으로 쏘고 서버에서 합친다..........정도니..........
<Ponics> 이러한 내용을 조금이라도 알고 스마트 그리드에 대한 모델링 작업을 한전이 했으면 합니다... 너무 국내사정에만 맞추어진 비즈니스 모델은 상품으로써 가치가 없게 되겠지요.
<FreakyTux> 근데 전력 회사가 민영화 되면 현재 서비스가 맘에 안 들 경우 다른 회사걸로 바꿀 수 있나요? 그냥 독점이 되는 거 아닌가요?
<Ponics> 머.. 현재 서비스가 마음에 안들면 서비스 좋은 지역으로 이사 하면 됩니다..
<Ponics> 미쿡도.. 전력회사가 민영화 라고 해서.. 하나의 주에 2개의 전력회사를 허가 하지는 않습니다..
<FreakyTux> 아...그런거군요. 전력 서비스에 따라 집값이 달라질수도 있겠네요:)
<Ponics> 각각의 섹터를 분할 해서 지정해 줍니다..
<Ponics> 이유는 중복 시설투자를 막자는 것이죠..
<yemharc> 중복투자 막는거야 당연하긴 한데, 우리나라에서 전력회사가 여러개 생겨날 여건이 될까요?
<Ponics> 없습니다..
<yemharc> 그렇겠죠오..........
<yemharc> 아무래도............쫍아요
<FreakyTux> ..............
<yemharc> 게다가 모여살고...............
<Ponics> FTA 로 해서 외쿡계 전력 회사가 들어 와도.. 결국 전력 리세일러 역활 밖엔 안하게 됩니다..
<yemharc> 그리고 전력공급이란게 기반시설 투자비용이 만만치 않기도 하구요
<Ponics> 이미 전력망 자체를 새로 설치할 이유가 없습니다..
<yemharc> 네
<FreakyTux> 앞 질문에 이어서-그럼 우리나라에서 인터넷 회사를 쉽게 바꿀 수 있는건 어떻게 되는 건가요?
<yemharc> 뭘 어떻게 갈아엎어도 유지보수 레벨이니까요
<Ponics> 한전에게서 싸게 전력을 받아서 리 쎄일러 역활만 할겁니다.. 유지보수도 한전이하고..
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 그건 아마 '신품으로 교체하고 남은 낡은 망'을 흔히 말하는 지역 케이블에 팔아넘기는걸로 알고 있어요
<FreakyTux> 그렇군요...
<Ponics> 자자... 길거리 가다보면.. 전신주 보다 작은 통신주 가 있을것입니다..
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics> 그게 KT 꺼이고.. 전신주는 한전 꺼입니다..
<Ponics> 그리고 전신주에 보면.. 지상에서 가장 가까운 검은색 라인이 있습니다.. 이것이 통신 라인 입니다..
<yemharc> 그 제일 아래에 붙어있는 그거군요
<Ponics> 유선케이블 망이 그 대표적인 것입니다..
<Ponics> 유선케이블 사업자는 한전에 전신주 사용료를 지불하고 사용하고 있습니다..
<Ponics> 경우에 따라선.. 통신주 를 사용하기도 합니다..
<Ponics> 그땐 KT 에게 이용료를 지불하고 사용합니다..
<FreakyTux> 아하
<yemharc> 한마디로 거쳐간 기둥 당 얼마 해서 메기는거겠군요
<Ponics> 어차피 모든 통신주는 KT 소유이고... SK 이건 LG 이건 회선을 빌려 쓰는 것입니다..
<Ponics> 그래서.. KT 망이 구리다고 해서 SK 로 갈아 타도.. 전화망 이라면... 별반 차이가 없게 되는 것입니다..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실은 나눠져있을 의미가 전혀 없군요
<Ponics> 넵... 케이블 망은 좀 다릅니다.. 그래서.. KT 는 무조건 전화망 을 쓰고.. 케이블망은 거의 안씁니다..
<Ponics> KT에서 SK 로 갈아 탈때... SK 에서는 케이블 망으로 서비스 하게 됩니다..
<Ponics> 그럼 속도와 서비스의 차이가 느껴지는 것이지요..
<yemharc> 알거같네요
<Ponics> 자.. 그럼 여기서 FTTH 망이 나오는데.. 이것도.. KT 소유 입니다..
<FreakyTux> 내집까지 광!
<Ponics> SK 나 LG 가 광케이블을 직접 매설 하게 됩니다..
<yemharc> 어라..........그럼 전화망이랑 같은 상황이 되는거 아닌가요
<Ponics> 그런데 지상 으로 올라오면서 갈리게 되므로.. FTTH 는 별도의 광 케이블 망을 사용할 수 있게 됩니다..
<Ponics> 그래서 좀 차이가 납니다...
<yemharc> 흐음
<Ponics> 물론 KT 망을 임대해서 쓰는 지역도 있습니다..
<yemharc> 그건 이해득실을 따져서 하겠군요
<Ponics> SK 사용자가 적은 지역에 구지 비싼 비용 을 들이면서 새로 광케이블을 포설할 이유가 없으니 KT껄 빌려 쓰게 됩니다..
<Ponics> 이런 이해 득실에 따라.. 광케이블을 포설 하냐 마냐 가 판단 됩니다..
<yemharc> 그래서 지역마다 그렇게 차이가 나는거군요
<Ponics> 그리고... SK가 먼저 포설한 지역은 KT 와 LG 가 특별한 이유 없으면 광케이블을 따로 포설 하지 않습니다.. 서로 빌려 쓰고 그러는 거죠..
<Ponics> 그래서 지역마다 어떤 지역은 SK가 잘나오고 어떤 지역은 KT 속도가 잘나오는 이유가 있는 거죠..
<yemharc> 그런거군요
<Ponics> 아놔.. 나 콤맹인데 왜 이런걸 알고 있지.. 아놔.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 투자 정도의 차이라고는 짐작하고 있었는데
<yemharc> 아예 가설 자체를 안하는거였군요
<Ponics> 길가다 보면.. 인도에 푯말 하나 꼿혀 있는거 보실때가 있을 겁니다.. 여기는 KT 광케이블 지나간다고.. 또 다른 지역은 여긴 SK 광케이블 지나간다고..
<FreakyTux> 조금만 알아보고 쓰면 같은 돈 내고도 훨씬 쾌적한 환경에서 쓸 수 있겠네요
<Ponics> 절대로 지금은 중복으로 광케이블을 설치 하지는 않습니다..
<Ponics> 가장 인터넷이 좋은 건... HOP 갯수가 가장 적은 지역이 짱입니다..
<Ponics> 예를 들자면.. 전화국 뒷편 집이라던지.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 콤맹이지만 설비전문가 하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> IDC 바로 뒷 건물이라던지..
<yemharc> 에구..........
<Ponics> 이러면.. 인터넷 속도 짱이죠..
<yemharc> 전 오늘은 이만 들어가야겠네요
<Ponics> 넵. 쉬세요..
<yemharc> Ponics, 오늘 좋은 말씀 많이 들었습니다
<FreakyTux> 안녕히 가세요 :)
<yemharc> 앞으로도 종종 이런 이야기 해 주세요 :)
<yemharc> FreakyTux, Ponics 두분 다 좋은 밤 되세요
<Ponics> 별말씀으료.. 콤맹의 두서 없이 근거없는 헛소리 들어 주셔서 감사합니다..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 주변에 되는대로 선전해 보겠습니다
<yemharc> 그럼 내일 또 뵈요
<Ponics> 감사합니다..
<Ponics> 저도 이만.. 이따가 아침에... 시흥을 가봐야 하기에.. 백수 라서... 간만에 운짱 일거리 라서요..
<FreakyTux> 네...안녕히 가세요. 말씀 잘 들었습니다:)
<Ponics> 그럼 전이만...
<Ponics> 휙~!
<Ponics> 말이 없으면 잠자는걸로 알아 주세요..
<FreakyTux> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> /ㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-12
<jangnan> 졸리
<jangnan> 안졸리냐? 졸리
<cartes> imsu님 하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<jangnan> 아 돌대가린가
<jangnan> objectc 이해가 안되네
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<cartes> 전 Python하고있어요
<cartes> 그럭저럭 재밌네요
<jangnan> 저아는 형님도 파이썬 보던데요
<yemharc> 파이썬 재밌어요
<imsu> cartes: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jangnan> object c는 제가 c를 안해봐서
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<cartes> 안녕하세요^^
<jangnan> 이해가 안됨
<yemharc> obj-c는 사실 자바랑 더 비슷한 느낌이지 않나요
<cartes> Java, C#, Obj-C
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> 짬뽕이져
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 근데 문법자체가 희안해서 ㅡ,ㅡ
<cartes> 어느 부분이 이해가 잘 않되세요
<jangnan> * 붙이는게
<cartes> 저는 C는 해봤어요
<jangnan> 포인트 변수잔아요
<cartes> 네
<jangnan> 이거 붙이는거랑 안붙이는거랑 뭔차이인지 모르겟어요
<jangnan> 어떤건 붙이고 값대입하고
<jangnan> 어떤건 안붙이고 값대입하고
<cartes> int* ptr = 0x1234ffff
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<cartes> 이런식으로
<jangnan> NSString *name;
<cartes> 리눅스시스템에서 하드링크 거는거랑 비슷한같아요
<jangnan> NSInteger width;
<cartes> name 변수는 주소값을 가지고있고
<cartes> print *name;하면
<cartes> 주소에 들어있는
<cartes> 내용물을
<cartes> 프린트해주는거죠
<cartes> 그냥 name을 프린트하면 16진수 메모리주소값 나와요
<cartes> 0x0000 0000 ~ 0xFFFF FFFF
<jangnan> 그러니깐
<jangnan> *name 하고도 그냥 일반 값 대입되져?
<jangnan> 예를들면 그냥 text String값
<cartes> String* name = "asdf"
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<cartes> 이렇게 하면 대입 될껄요
<cartes> 않될것같기도
<jangnan> *의 목적이 뭐져?
<jangnan> 음
<cartes> char* str01 = "asdf"
<cartes> 하면
<cartes> 됩니다
<jangnan> 메모리 참조해서
<cartes> 그림 그리면 쉬워요
<jangnan> 아니 메모리 주소가지고 뭘하는거지
<jangnan> 희안해요
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 그냥 변수랑 차이가 없이 쓰는거같은데
<jangnan> 붙인것도 있고 안붙인것도 있고
<cartes> 근데
<cartes> [ | | | | | | | ]
<jangnan> 왜그런지는 알겟는데 어떻게 써야하는걸지를 모르니깐 ㅡ,ㅡ
<cartes> 이렇게 100개가 연속적으로 할당받고싶으면
<cartes> 공간이 비좁으면 연속적인공간을 받기가 어렵죠
<jangnan> 예
<cartes> 그럴때 연결리스트 같은걸루
<cartes> 셀마디끝마다 링크로 이어주면
<cartes> 그때 써먹지 않나용
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> 미궁속으로~!
<jangnan> 두두두두둥
<cartes> 두두둥!
<cartes> 헐
<jangnan> 아무리봐도
<jangnan> 무식하게 짜면서 알아가야하나
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 다배우고나서
<cartes> 알수있을것 같아요
<jangnan> 역시 코딩은 몸으로 익혀야되
<cartes> 저도 포인터 시러해요
<yemharc> 음냐
<cartes> C나 C++정도로 자세한 레벨 수준까지 내려가는것도 아직 어색하구...
<yemharc> 저처럼 포인터가 필요없는 언어를 하세요 :)
<jangnan> ㅈㅈ
<yemharc> ihavnoth, Ponics 어서오세요
<Ponics> 넵..
<cartes> 포닉스님 ihavenoth님 어세오세요 ^^
<Ponics> 0,.ㅇa ????
<Ponics> 넵...
<cartes> yemharc님으 무슨 언어 하시나요?
<yemharc> lisp하고 clojure요
<yemharc> .....네 압니다 매니악한 언어라는거..........침묵이 아파요 (..........)
<Ponics> 우와.. 초천재 초고수 셨군요..
<Ponics> 역시 콤뿌따의 세계란 정말 어렵고 방대 하군효...
<yemharc> Ponics, 아뇨 그저 수많은 프로그래밍 언어중의 하나일 뿐이에요 ;;
<yemharc> 결국 0101로 돌아가는건 똑같습니다;;
<cartes> 아.. 침묵이 아니고 잠시 vim보고있었습니다..
<cartes> ㅈㅅ
<cartes> 침묵이라니;;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 헛.. 그 해커 들많이 사용한다는 vim ... ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<cartes> 허접들도 많이 사용해요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 저처럼
<cartes> ㅋㅋ
<cartes> 구문강조기능이 예뻐서 사용중
<cartes> vi Original은 잘 못쓰는데
<cartes> vim은 습관에 잘맞네용
<yemharc> cartes, vi용 paredit 있을겁니다 그거 설치해서 써보시면 신세계에요
<yemharc> Ponics, 사실 해커들이 사용한다기보단 귀찮음을 못이긴 사람들이 다른걸 안깔고 vi를 쓰는것 뿐이라죠.............
<Ponics> 역시 분도님이 이끄는 우ㅂㅌ 커뮤니티 에는 초고수들이 많이 숨어 있었꾼요..
<cartes> lisp이랑 클로져 둘다 들어봤긴한데 잘은 몰라요..
<yemharc> 아마 그럴거에요
<CuBric> 하룽
<yemharc> 그다지 인기있는 언어는 아니거든요
<yemharc> CuBric, 안녕하세요 :)
<CuBric> 오자마자 이건 왠 스터디 분위기
<cartes> scheme, lua, haskell,
<cartes> 이런거도 들어봤어요
<Ponics> lisp 이라 하면... 훔... 제가 콤맹이라서 그러는데효... 혹시 그옛날 캐드나 머 그런 쪽에서도 쓰지 않았나효 ?
<cartes> 그렇다고 읽은것 같기두..
<cartes> 큐브릭아찌 안녕하세용
<yemharc> Ponics, 실제로 지금도 캐드에 쓰이고 있습니다
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<Ponics> 아.. 그렇쿤효..
<yemharc> 보통 AutoCAD책을 들여다 보면 lisp언어 구문들이 쓰여있지요
<Ponics> 캐드...
<yemharc> lisp자체가 60년대에 만들어져서 변종이 좀 있어요
<cartes> ML이란것도 들어봤어요
<yemharc> lisp->ANSI Common lisp으로 규격이 잡히고서
<yemharc> SBCL, Alegro CL로 크게 나뉘고
<yemharc> scheme이란 하스켈의 프로그래밍 개념을 포함한 녀석도 나왔구요
<yemharc> 이맥스에서 라이브러리를 포함해서 나온 elisp란것도 있고
<yemharc> 근데 재밌는게, 서로간에 라이브러리만 복붙 해주면 똑같이 사용 가능합니다
<Ponics> 아.. 역시 콤뿌따는 너무 어렵습니다.. 저같이 단순 무식 콤맹에겐... 단순한 언어가...
<yemharc> Ponics, 네트워크로 치면 lisp이 허브고 저 파생된 녀석들이 거기에 물린 공유기정도 되겠네요
<CuBric> 아 편두통이야
<yemharc> (공유기는 너무했나;;)
<CuBric> 공유기= 허브
<Ponics> at&t ASM 이나.슬슬 봐야겠습니다... masm 은 했으니...
<cartes> 어셈블리에요?
<yemharc> 오오 어셈 오오
<yemharc> Ponics, 근데 네트워크쪽에서 어셈으로 뭔가를 만질 일이 있나요?
<CuBric> 없음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 역시 그렇겠죠
<Ponics> 요즘 쓰지도 않는 언어라서... 우울합니다..
<yemharc> Ponics, 아뇨....그건 엔드유저 레벨이라 그런거라고 봅니다만...
<CuBric> 어셈 파스칼 코볼 포트란 등등
<yemharc> 하드웨어 관련 직종에 종사하시는 분들은 어셈블리 지겹게 쓰십니다
<CuBric> 먼훗날에 잔재들
<Ponics> at&t 하고 m$ 하고 문법이 정반대라서요... 이놈들이... 아주 사람 헛갈리게 합니다..
<yemharc> CuBric, 멋 옛날 아닌가요;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics, 좀 더 표준에 가까운걸 쓰면 되지 않을까요
<CuBric> 베이직
<Ponics> 원래 표준은 at&t 라고 봐야죠.. 언제나 ㅂㅌ짓하는 놈은 m$ 놈들이니깐요..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어라..........
<yemharc> 어셈 안시표준안이 있지 않던가요
<Ponics> 머.. avr 이나 마이크로칩 계열에서는 아직도 어셈비스무리 하게 코딩을 합니다만...
<cartes> 저도 그런거 마이크로프로세서 한번 만져보고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> cartes, 테스트보드 ㄲ
<CuBric> 카테야
<Ponics> 역시 컴맹에겐 넘어야할 산들이 많타능... OTL
<cartes> 네?
<cartes> ;;;
<CuBric> 만능기판 사다가 다닥다닥 붙여서
<CuBric> 회로 하나 만들고
<CuBric> 그걸로 공부하면 됭
<cartes> 그렇군요
<Ponics> arm 들도 요즘 다 C 코드 로 크로스 컴파일 하기에.
<cartes> 저는 ARM인가
<Ponics> 어셈은 더이상 쓰질 않아효..
<yemharc> cartes, 좀 변태적으로 하고 싶으시다면 레고를 사다가.................. (농담 아닙니다)
<CuBric> 롬라이터 어디서 빌릴때 없낭
<yemharc> Ponics, 크로스컴파일 기술이 좋아졌으니까요
<CuBric> 아 이런 스터디 부뉘기 싫어
<cartes> yemharc 마인드스톰인가 그런거 말씀하시나여?
<cartes> 우와 비싸겠당
<cartes> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 저도 이런 수따뒤... 분위기.. 아는 것이 없으니...
<CuBric> 우리인겐 edps 가 어울려
<CuBric> 에겐
<CuBric> 룰루랄라
<yemharc> cartes, 비슷한것들이 꽤 많아요
<cartes> 레고 유사품들이여?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 레고 패키지들 안에서 저런 종류들이 좀 있어요
<cartes> 아..
<cartes> 그렇군요
<CuBric> 테크닉 시리즈
<cartes> 테크닉 만들고싶당
<Ponics> 헛.. 레고 라고 하시면... 요즘 스타워즈 시리즈 하고 닌자 시리즈가 새로 출시 되었습니다~! 챔프 채널에서 광고중~!
<CuBric> 포닉님
<yemharc> Ponics, ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 전 어린이날 에
<CuBric> 선물로
<CuBric> 울 아들에게
<CuBric> 페라리 레고 를 선물 햇습니다
<cartes> 우와.. 돈많이들겠다 -,-
<yemharc> 돈보다도 조립시간이.......... 혹시 조립 되있는건가요?
<CuBric> 노노
<CuBric> 조립해야함
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그런건 회사 동아리 시간에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 훔.. 건담오덕들도 주변에 있습니다..
<Ponics> 건담 피규어 조립 하는데.. 라텍스 장갑끼고..
<Ponics> 이테리 장인의 솜씨와 같은 한땀 한땀... 조립하는걸 보니..
<Ponics> 역시 오덕의 칭호를 고스톱해서 딴것이 아니더군효..
<CuBric> 포닉스님
<CuBric> 건담도 PG 급 아니면 안됩니다
<Ponics> 훔...
<Ponics> 요즘 경기가.. 너무.. 아놔.. 콤맹백수에겐 너무나 힘든 시기 입니다... 쩝..
<yemharc_> 이테리 장인의 솜씨와 같은 조립이라면 이런거 말씀이신가요
<yemharc_> http://goo.gl/TjXlv
<CuBric> 대갈만 있는 버전...
<Ponics> 이야.. 쩌는 군효...
<Ponics> 저거... 진정한 오덕후 이군효...
<yemharc_> 아니면 이런것도 있습니다
<yemharc_> http://ruliweb.daum.net/ruliboard/read.htm?main=screen&table=img_pm&left=e&db=2&sort=visit&num=60639
<yemharc_> 한때 그 스케일로 유명했죠
<yemharc_> 조립하고 나면 전장 약 1.8m.........
<Ponics> 저건 본듯 합니다..
<Ponics> 저모델이 아마도... 건담시드 에 나오는 머시냐... 건담전용 무슨 머신 이라고 했는데.. 아무튼 합체 변쉰하는 걸로 알고 있쑴당.. 무기가 거의 무한대급으로 나오는..
<yemharc_> 아뇨 저건 0083-Stardust Memory 라는거에 나오는 녀석입니다
<CuBric> 시드는 애들 취향
<CuBric> 0083은 퍼스트와 같은 느낌
<yemharc> 0083은 뭐........애초에 우주세기 쪽 물건이니까요
<Ponics> 아.. 그런가효 ?
<Ponics> 비슷하군효...
<yemharc> 그 0083이라는게 연대 붙여놓은거에요ㅛ
<Ponics> 제가 건담 맹이 다보니..
<yemharc> 그 흔히 말하는 건담이 0079년도라고 설정이 잡혀놔서
<CuBric> 퍼스트 제타 더블제타 0083  이 같은 부류의 느낌
<Ponics> 감독이 중간에 바뀌고 머 그러지 않았나효 ?
<yemharc> 우주세기랑 비(非)우주세기를 구분하느 방법은 정말 쉬워요
<Ponics> 그래서.. 시리즈가 좀 거시기 하게 되었다는...
<yemharc> 등장인물이 죽어나가면 우주세기, 아니면 비 우주세기입니다 (.............)
<yemharc_> 그리고 요게 시드의 미티어 http://img.hobbyclub.co.kr/img/plakit/bandai/gundam/hg/gundam_seed_144hg/mitior_freedom/3.jpg
<Ponics> 자체 핵융합 발전기를 장착하여 동력 무한대로 가는 건담... ㅋ
<yemharc_> 그런 기술 현실에도 좀 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아 머리야
<imsu> 무슨 이야기가 이리도 어려워요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ?
<imsu> 핵융합도 나오고
<imsu> 우주세기 도 나오고 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아........
<yemharc> ..........그저 건담이야기에요 (먼산)
<imsu> 아 건담이구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 크롬북 출시
<CuBric> 별개 다 나오네
<cartes> 타블렛 PC나오면 비싸겠지요
<cartes> 애플 말고 윈도계열 탑재한 타블렛PC나오면 좋을것 같은데용
<cartes> 결재나 그런거두 다돼구
<jangnan> 나는 가수다 일본반응도 있네
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 일본에 사는 한국인 반응인가
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 좀 이상한데
<jangnan> 출처가 어디지
<imsu> 왜요??누가 댓글 달았어요??
<jangnan> 좀 오바 같아서요
<yemharc_> http://twitpic.com/4waqrf
<yemharc_> 부왘ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 밀님 나오시오 오바
<yemharc> 네
<CuBric> 저 라면받침
<CuBric> 나도 가끔한다우
<yemharc> 내열처리가 되어 있기야 하겠지만 괜찮나요?
<CuBric> 강화유리라서
<CuBric> 끄떡 없다우
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아....... 저 경우에는 유리보단 안쪽의 액상이 문제가 되지 않을까 싶어서요
<CuBric> 밀님
<yemharc> 네
<CuBric> 난 아패1 2 다 가지고 있어서
<CuBric> 2개 깔아놓고 하면 쥑인다오
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 헐 갑부!
<CuBric> 아 거기다가
<CuBric> 동영상 3시간짜리 켜놓고 올리면 따땃하게 데펴주는
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아........근데 전 왜 이렇게 사과제품이 안끌리는걸까요..
<yemharc> 한번 써볼까????? 하다가도 막상 물건을 사게되면 주물떡거릴 수 있는걸로 손이 가게되요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 주변에는 아이폰 아이패드 맥 맥북 등등 종류별로 쓰는 사람들이 있는데
<yemharc> 막상 애플 제품은 한번도 써본적이 없네요
<CuBric> 애플은 열광하는 사람과 그냥 필요불가 해서 쓰는 사람과 호기심에 쓰는 사람으로 나뉘어 있지요
<yemharc> 필요해서 쓰는 경우라면 아이폰 개발자 정도일까요?
<CuBric> 그것도 있고
<CuBric> 출판업계나 음반업계도 있지요
<yemharc> 그런쪽에서는 뭔가 매리트가 있나요?
<cartes> 흠 하이요
<CuBric> 포토샵 을 예로 들면
<imsu> 근데 왜 밀님이에요?
<CuBric> 윈도우에서 포토샵과 맥에서 쓰는 포토샵이 미묘하게 달라요
<CuBric> 그리고 돌아가는 그 느낌도 다르고
<cartes> 미묘하게 다르군요..
<CuBric> 그래서 맥을 더 우세하게 쓰는거
<yemharc> CuBric, 돌아가는 느낌이야 알거같은데 기능(성능?)도 좀 틀린거였군요
<imsu> 일부러 그렇게 해놨을까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 원래 포토샵이 맥에서 시작 을 했기때문에
<CuBric> 그쪽이 우선 인거죠
<CuBric> 윈도우로 나온게 된건 아시죠
<yemharc> imsu, 처음에 yemharc가 그대로 발음하면 옘핡(?!)같은게 되니까 친구들이 뚝 떼서 예밀이라고 했다가 예가 발음하기 귀찮고 쓰기도 귀찮아서 밀로 고정된겁니다
<imsu> yemharc: ㅎㅎ 그런 사연이군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 그래서 게임 캐릭터 이름같은거 만들게 되면 예밀 시밀 유밀 아리밀 등등등 그냥 끝에 밀만 들어가면 ok라는 상황이 됐죠
<CuBric> 난 옘하르크 했다가
<CuBric> 밀로 불러주세요 해서
<CuBric> 밀님으로
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 아하;;; 이제 밀님으로 불러드릴게요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 근데 밀님
<CuBric> 빵은 언제 주실건가요
<yemharc> 빵이요?
<CuBric> 밀=빵
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 예전에 한창 친구들이랑 마비노기 할때엔
<yemharc> 캐릭명을 윈드밀로 하라는 강요아닌 강요도 있었지요
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이미 있었지만요 (후우..........)
<CuBric> 밀님
<yemharc> 네
<CuBric> 전 지금 밀님 친구를 학살하고 있어요
<CuBric> 옆에 빵봉지가 턱...
<yemharc> 저런
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 빵이라고 하면 이미 죽은(?)거니까요.............
<CuBric> 과연 그럴가요
<yemharc> 아........
<yemharc> 왜 이리 심심할까요
<jangnan> 아
<jangnan> 쿨매를 놓쳣다
<CuBric> ??
<jangnan> 아잉패드16긱 30
<cartes> yemharc님은 낮에 무슨일 하세요?
<yemharc> 게임회사 일이지요
<cartes> 저는 그냥 공식적으로는 하는일 없고 프로그래밍학습 하느라고 발버둥 칩니다 ㄷㄷㄷ
<CuBric> 밀님 회사는 구로3동 에있음
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ!
<jangnan> 지금 현재 가산
<cartes> 저 공익근무소집 날짜나왔어요..
<yemharc> CuBric, 어제 제 정보를 그리 자세하게 보내드렸더니 정보만 빼가셨어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 자세하게 안봐도
<CuBric> 딱 보니 동네인데
<CuBric> 멀 자세하게 볼게 있나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그길로 걸어서 이마트도 가는데
<yemharc> 오? 여기서 가까우신가봐요
<CuBric> 가깝지요
<CuBric> 그 이상한 4거리 신호등도 없는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하
<CuBric> 거기 에 있는 은행이 우리 기업 국민 외환
<yemharc> 그 근처세요?
<CuBric> 글치요
<CuBric> 나 2동
<CuBric> 밀님 회사 3동
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 조심하삼
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 뒤에서 따라가다가
<cartes> 팍!
<CuBric> 얏홍 하면서 바지 내려 놓고
<CuBric> 도망갈지도
<yemharc> 요새 살좀 쪄서 바지 잘 안내려가요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 훗
<CuBric> 울 아들 물총 이따시 만한거 들고가서
<CuBric> 중요부위에 주~~왑
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<CuBric> 그리곤 소리치기
<CuBric> 아악
<yemharc> 위험한 분이셨어.............
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아.......근데 진짜 요즘 살쪄서 몸이 무거워요
<yemharc> 한 5kg정도 찐듯............
<CuBric> 낼 저녁때 별다방에 커피한잔 할까요
<yemharc> 내일 저녁이면 좋죠
<CuBric> 밀님 키가?
<yemharc> 월급도 나오고 (후르릅.......)
<yemharc> 간신히 170이네요
<CuBric> 그렇군요
<yemharc> 허나 하루를 보내고 나면 잔인한 중력님께서 1cm를 줄여버립니다 ㅠㅠ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 음
<CuBric> 음
<hanbin973> 핰 ㅜ
<hanbin973> 이제 50 분에 어떤분이 말씀하시면 된다 ㅋ
<CuBric> 야메떼.....
<yemharc> ?
<jangnan> 끼아악~
<yemharc> 읭..........
<jangnan> 읭~
<jangnan> 웡~
<CuBric> 응?
<CuBric> 머지 머징
<hanbin973> 음냐
<hanbin973> 장난님이 말씀하신지 2분만에 큐브릭님이 말씀하셧고 3분후에 제가 말했으니 4분후인 50 분에 누가 말해야하는건뎀 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 그런건가요
<jangnan> http://www.seoulwalking.or.kr/
<jangnan> 사이트가 파폭에서 안도네
<jangnan> ㅈㅈ
<CuBric> 으흐흐
<jangnan> 얼마나 싸게한거야
<jangnan> 사이트참
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<yemharc_> 크롬에선 잘 나오는데요
<jangnan> 참가나 해볼까요
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아아아
<CuBric> 쿠웅
<CuBric> 분 단위로 찍기
<CuBric> 크아
<hanbin973> 전 이제 갑니다 ~~ ㅂㅂ
<CuBric> 안되삼
<CuBric> 아악
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> 저거 걷기 짜증나겟다
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 앞에 막 누구있음 길막될텐데
<CuBric> 막아  막아
<jangnan> 에잇!
<CuBric> 쿵딱
<yemharc> 아.............
<yemharc> 호쾌하고 rm -rf / 하고싶다 (..........멍)
<Nexusism> 안녕하세요
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<Nexusism> 앗 잠시 나갔다가 다시 오겠습니다.
<Nexusism> ;;;
<Nexusism> 반갑습니다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Nexusism> 음 벌써 나가야될 시간이 모두 즐거운 하루 되세요 또 놀러 오겠습니다.
<Seony> 이번학기 보안관련 수업은 A+이구나~
<yemharc> Seony, 축하해요
<Seony> 감사합니다. 사실 좀 날로 먹엇어요
<yemharc> secure.log 분석에 대한 설명이었던가요?
<Seony> 그건 final project였어요...
<Seony> 전체적인 성적에서 A+ 받을 거 같아요.
<Seony> 교수부터 시작해서 반 애들까지 유닉스라고는 구경도 못해본 애들이 전부라서.... 프리젠테이션 자체가 나름 어려운 주제가 되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 교수는 유늑스 좀 할 줄 아는구나...
<CuBric> 아악
<CuBric> 심심하구낭
<Ponics> 아악
<Ponics> 심심합니다.
<hanbin973> 컨트롤 Z 눌렀을때 다시 살리는 명령어가 뭐엿죠?
<CuBric> 콤맹이라서...
<CuBric> -ㅇ-
<hanbin973> fg 한다음에 어떻게 하더라 =.,=
<Ponics> 저도 콤맹이라서...
<Ponics> 와...
<Ponics> 뭐라고 불러야 할지.. ㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics, 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 밀 이라고 불러주세요
<CuBric> 뿅 갑니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 밀 이요 ?
<CuBric> 저 말구요
<Ponics> mil ?
<CuBric> 그냥 밀
<yemharc> 믕?
<CuBric> 엠하크님 = 밀
<Ponics> 보리 쌀 밀 할때 그 밀이요 ?
<CuBric> 아마두요
<yemharc> 아......제 이야기인가요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 밀가루 할때 밀이요 ?
<yemharc> 네 그 밀입니다. 뜻은 없는 밀이지만
<Ponics> 아.. 그렇군효...
<CuBric> 저랑 같은 동민입니다
<CuBric> 구로동 동민
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> ?.?
<CuBric> 밀님하고 나하고
<CuBric> 같은 동네임
<yemharc> 옘핡(..) -> 발음 어려벼! 닌 예밀로 부른다 -> 예 발음하기 x쳐! 타이핑도 귀찮아! -> 넌 그냥 밀이다
<yemharc> 순으로 탄생했습니다.
<CuBric> 윈드밀
<Ponics> 아.. 그 유명한 돼지털단지 가 있는 쿠로통 이신가효 ?
<yemharc> CuBric, OTL
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 글치요
<CuBric> 낼 밀님 저녁때 만나서 으슥한곳으로 데리고 가서
<CuBric> 야광팔찌 자랑할꺼에요
<yemharc> 순간 떠오른건 '차라리 돼지꿀이라고 불러줘........' 였는데 생각해보니 이쪽이 더 어감 나빠!!
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 구털로 불러주삼
<Ponics> 오.. 그럼 두분이 으슥한 곳에 함께 하시는 러브러브 라인 ?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 오.... 입흔사랑 하세요... 꿉ㄱ..
<yemharc> 국어사전에 [구글하다]라는 단어가 들어가 있군요 (........)
<CuBric> 밀님이 저보다 키가 작으심
<yemharc> 그러고 보니
<Ponics> 역시 초고수들은 쿠로통에 다 모여 있쿤효... 역시 쿠로통은 돼지털 의 성지 군효...
<yemharc> 저번에 포럼에서 받은 기프티콘이 하나 있군요
<CuBric> 어떤 콘인지요
<yemharc> 종류는 기억 안나고 별다방커피요
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 2인용?
<yemharc> 1인용이네요
<CuBric> 췟
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 오.. 역시 별다방 커피도 함께 하시는... 두분은 러브러브 라인~!
<CuBric> 밀님 턱으로 머리 찍어줄꺼야
<yemharc> 어느분 답글 달아서 해결해드렸더니
<yemharc> 선물해 주시더라구요
<Ponics> 아.. 역시 옛날에 유유백서 란 말이 있듯이 고수분들은 서로 친분이 러브러브 하군효..
<Ponics> 옛말에..
<CuBric> 유유백서요?
<CuBric> 그건 애니 제목아닌가요?
<Ponics> 아.. 유유상종 이였군효.. 이런.. 콤맹이다 보니.. 죄송합니다..
<CuBric> ㅡㅡ
<CuBric> 포닉스님
<yemharc> .......뭔가....숨겨진 일면을 본거같다.............
<CuBric> 궁디 데리삼
<yemharc> (영환포라도 쏴야하나..........)
<Ponics> 사실 전 유유백서 원작 애니 보다는.. 유유백서 동인지 가 더..... 헛... 스르르르륵...
<CuBric> --ㅅ
<CuBric> 포닉스님
<CuBric> 헨타이
<CuBric> 엣찌
<Ponics> 큐브릭님 / 무지개 반.사. 입니다...
<CuBric> 회피
<CuBric> 회피율100%
<yemharc> 이쯤되면 슬슬 그 통설이 맞는다는걸 느끼는군요
<Ponics> 밀님 / ?
<yemharc> IT업계 사람들은 좋든 싫든 특정 문화코드를 접하게 된다........라는
<Ponics> 밀님 / 특정 문화 코드는 누가 코딩 하는 건가효 ?
<yemharc> Ponics, ..........너무 늦었어요 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> 밀님 / 저는 아직 콤맹이라서... 문화코딩 은 할줄 몰라서효..
<yemharc> Ponics, 포기하세요. 이 증거는 이미 구글이 수집했습니다. (......)
<Ponics> 밀님 / 네 ?
<Ponics> 밀님 / 구글이효 ?
<CuBric> 웃어라 동해야 마지막회 하는중
<yemharc> CuBric, 그건 뭔가요? 드라마?
<Ponics> 훔.. 막장 드라마가 드뎌 끝이나는 군효..
<CuBric> 아 낼이 마지막이구나
<CuBric> 밀님
<Ponics> 훔... 저녁 이옵니다...
<Ponics> 맛는거 많이 드시고.. 야근해야 차칸 IT 노동자가 되옵니다..
<CuBric> 포닉님
<CuBric> 난 it 계열도 아닌데 당직하고 있습니다
<CuBric> 으하하하하
<CuBric> 호박꽃순정도 이번주가 마지막이려나
<Ponics> 큐브릭님 / 오... 역시나... 멋쮜쉼다...
<CuBric> 어제 배종옥 꼬르르륵 했으니
<yemharc> 전 IT계열이지만 3일 연속 칼퇴근 _-)v
<CuBric> 난 낼모레 글피 월요일까지 쉰다는
<CuBric> 으하하하하
<CuBric> 우린 점심시간도 2시간님
<CuBric> 임
<yemharc> 허나 오늘은 당직인거군요..........압니다 (훌쩍)
<CuBric> 11~1시 까지 점심시간
<CuBric> 밥값도 프리
<Ponics> 오... 밤 11시 부터 새벽 1시 가지...
<Ponics> 부.럽.습.니.다.
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<Ponics> 저같은 콤맹 백수들에겐.. 당직할 직장이라도 있는것이..
<Ponics> 얼마나...
<Ponics> 부러운지 모른답니다..
<CuBric> 쿠아암
<Ponics> 훔...
<yemharc> 뭔가 이야기 소재가 없어요.............
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아 편두통 사라졌당
<CuBric> 날아 갈듯한 기분
<Ponics> 아.. 편두통이 생겼습니다...
<CuBric> 훗
<Ponics> 엎어질듯 하옵니다..
<CuBric> 옮겨가는 편두통
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<CuBric> 아악
<CuBric> 닭고기가 넘 맛있쪄
<yemharc> CuBric, 최근 과식을 하고 살아서 고기가 싫어요 (.....)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> .......그래서 일단은 다이어트 (.....)
<yemharc> 하루 한끼 먹고 살다가 난데없이 2끼씩 먹고 지내니까 체중이 불어나긴 하더라구요
<yemharc> ..덕분에 몸이 무겁고 둔한게 맘에 안듭니다
<yemharc> (툴툴툴.....)
<CuBric> 아하하하
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 나 키 185에 몸무게는 시크릿 우후훗
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 전 (간신히)170에 56이군요
<shriekout> 혹시 우분투 지금 사용하시는 분 계신가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> shriekout, 뭔가 필요하신거라도?
<shriekout> 터미널에서...
<shriekout> pwd --help 나 pwd --version 하면 제대로 나오나요?
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<yemharc> 잘못된 옵션이라고 나오는군요
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<shriekout> man pwd 하면 --help 와 --version 옵션이 존재하는데...
<shriekout> 모든 리눅스 배포판에서 안되는 모양이네요
<shriekout> 일단 페도라, 데비안, 우분투... 안됨 =ㅅ=
<Ponics> 밀님 / 훔...
<yemharc> Ponics, 네?
<Ponics> 밀님 / 중년탐정 김전일 시리즈를 보고 있사옵니다.. 살인 사건이 벌어지는데 범인이 누구 인지 감이 오시나효 ?
<yemharc> Ponics, ..어차피 모두 인간파멸자의 손바닥 위에서 놀아날 뿐입니다..
<jincreator> shriekout님, 앞에 sudo를 붙이면 잘 나옵니다.
<Ponics> 밀님 / 진정한 범인은 중년탐정 김전일 이옵니다.. 언제나 김전일이 있는 곳에는 살인사건이 나기 때문이옵니다..
<yemharc> jincreator, 희안하네요. 막상 루트계정으로도 안뜨는 옵션인데
<yemharc> Ponics, 네. 그래서 모두 손바닥 위에서 놀아날 뿐인거죠
<jincreator> 음...pwd 버그 리포팅이라도 해야 되나?
<yemharc> 이미 버그리포트는 꽤 있더라구요
<shriekout> 흠
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 닭고기가 넘 맛이
<CuBric> 있쪄용
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아앙
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 훔... 역시 러브러브 라인에는 맛난것을 공유하고자 하는 심리가..
<Ponics> 아... 졸립.. 졸립..
<CuBric> 아 인제 해피투게러 할시간이 다가오는군
<CuBric> 그거 보고 자야징
<CuBric> 포닉스님
<Ponics> 큐브릭님 / 당직이라고 하지 않으셨나효 ? 당직과 야근은 다른 것인가효 ?
<CuBric> 야근은 퇴근을 늦게하는거
<CuBric> 당직은
<CuBric> 담날 아침에 퇴근
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 즉 그날 퇴근이냐 담날 퇴근이냐
<FreakyTux> 흠냐..교수님께서 VC++6.0을 학교 FTP에서 받아다가 집에다 깔라네요...분명 학교 라이선스로 알고 있는뎁
<Ponics> 교수님의 하해와 같은 은혜 입니다.. 언능 받아다가... 마구 마구 뿌리세욤..
<Ponics> 결국 걸리면 교수님이 시켰다고 하세욤..
<CuBric> 프레키님
<FreakyTux> 줄거면 같은 FTP에 잇는 2008로 줄 것이지
<FreakyTux> 네
<CuBric> 우리도 좀 나눠주세요
<FreakyTux> 근데 무서워요;;
<CuBric> 왜용
<FreakyTux> 그리고 그 좋은 Code::Blocks가 있는데 VC++(그것도 6.0)을 왜 쓰나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 교수의 한계가 6.0
<FreakyTux> 써 보니까 컴파일중에 자주 먹통되던데요
<FreakyTux> 그러면 강제종료밖에 답이 없어요
<CuBric> 자자
<CuBric> 마소 비주얼 스튜디오 2010 필요하신분 손
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 얼티밋 버전
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어.....6.0이면 꽤나 옛날거 아니었나요?
<FreakyTux> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 분명 고딩때 학교에 있던게 5인가 6인가로 기억하는데..........
<CuBric> 밀님
<FreakyTux> 정 학생들에게 깔아야 될 것 같으면 요즘 나오는 걸로 express버전 주면 될텐데
<yemharc> CuBric, 넹?
<CuBric> 비주얼 스튜디오 2010 얼티밋 필요하신지요
<yemharc> 아뇨.....전 필요하면 gcc돌려서..........
<CuBric> 영문버전님
<CuBric> 임
<FreakyTux> 근데 그건 왜요?;;
<yemharc> 게다가 C로 뭔가 짜지도 않고요;;
<CuBric> 가지고 있어서리
<FreakyTux> 그냥 배포하시려고요:o
<yemharc> 제게 필요한건 컴파일러가 아니라 SSD로군요..........
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀님 지르시오
<yemharc> CuBric, 내년쯤에 델 놋북으로 상성 잘 맞는거 가져다가 SSD달아주려구요
<yemharc> 램도 4그램으로 늘려주고
<CuBric> 밀님 나 얻은 놋북 램이 4그램
<yemharc> 그리고 나의 10년 머신이 되겠지 (먼산)
<yemharc> 뭘 강탈해오신겁니까 (.......)
<CuBric> 그냥 얻었어요
<CuBric> 회사 전산팀 쪽에서
<yemharc> .......배임죄?!
<CuBric> 사퇴해도 내꺼
<CuBric> 퇴사
<CuBric> 전산팀에서 해결못하는걸 해결해줬더니
<yemharc> 아니 전산팀의 누가 어떤 경위로 그걸 넘긴거에요?!
<CuBric> 그쪽 팀장에 하나 주더라는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 팀장님 통커!
<CuBric> 후훗
<FreakyTux> '사퇴'라는 말을 쓸정도면 CuBric님 권력이...ㅎㄷㄷ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Vice President?
<CuBric> ??
<CuBric> 바이스?
<FreakyTux> 회사에서 vice president면 부사장쯤 되나요
<FreakyTux> 아님 부회장인가
<yemharc> 이사급이죠
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 날 그런 사람을 보지 마라용
<yemharc> ........허나 IT업계에서 이사 = 정년퇴임 가까움 (응?!)
<CuBric> 으로
<FreakyTux> 대통령-부대통령쯤으로 생각했는데;;
<FreakyTux> 아 말이 이상한가요
<FreakyTux> 대통령-부통령 관계쯤으로 생각했는데;;
<yemharc> 부통령도 저 단어 쓰는군요
<FreakyTux> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (법인)이사에 관한 영단어는 이쪽이 정확한 표현인거같네요 -> a director /  a trustee
<yemharc> 허나 콩글리쉬는 자비없긔.........._-_
<CuBric> 그냥 난요
<FreakyTux> 말만 통하면 되죠 뭐...어제도 논의했듯이요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 자산이 평범함
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 중산층?
<CuBric> 이런걸까나
<yemharc> 대표이사는 president가 맞는 표현으로 되어 있는걸 보니 그거 보고 vice가 붙었나봐요
<FreakyTux> 이게 아닌가 싶으면 몇 마디 설명 해 주면 되는거고 말이죠
<yemharc> CuBric, 요즘 세상에 흔치 않은 중산층인거군요
<CuBric> 그냥 그냥 사는거죠
<FreakyTux> 아...소회의실 cow meeting room 생각나네요
<CuBric> 소...
<CuBric> 빵 터짐
<CuBric> 프레키님
<FreakyTux> 네
<CuBric> 유머가 쫌 있으삼
<FreakyTux> <출처>백괴사전 오늘의 그림
<yemharc> 말 그대로 [소]회의실입니까
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 미차부러
<FreakyTux> 그러게 말입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 대회의실은 어쩌징
<CuBric> 빅 미팅 룸
<FreakyTux> bamboo meeting room
<yemharc> cow meeting room이라니 왠지 카우방 생각난다 (.........)
<CuBric> 밀님은
<CuBric> 카우방에 윈드밀
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아라라차
<yemharc> 전 윈드밀보단 퓨리를 뿌리고 살았습니다
<FreakyTux> 아 헬에서 놀던 친구가 노말에서 노는 저한테 카우방 열어주고 놀자고 해놓고는 카우보스 잡아버린...
<CuBric> 디아3 언제 나오려나
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 디아3 나오면
<CuBric> 같이 합세다
<yemharc> 디아3 내년쯤 나오는거같던데요
<CuBric> 다 듀거써
<yemharc> CuBric, 리눅스에서 돌아간다면요 :)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 윈도우 머신 하나 구비하삼
<yemharc> 가난한지라 정품윈도우는 못구하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 블리자드 작품들은 죄다 wine에서 별 무리 없이 돌아가지 않았나요
<CuBric> 어둠의 윈도우 쓰삼
<FreakyTux> 고놈의 사양이 문제-_-
<yemharc> "그런 당신을 위해 준비했습니다! SNOOPY-Window!!"
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 윈도우 7
<CuBric> 얼티미 쓰삼
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 네. 와우도 설정파일 한줄만 고쳐주면 와인으로 깔끔합니다
<CuBric> 아싸
<CuBric> 꽁돈 3만원 생겼당
<FreakyTux> 중소 조립업체에서 윈도 깔아준댔는데 컴퓨터 와서 봤더니 Windows XP Black Edition
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 친구가 그랬다죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 스누피가 대센데
<yemharc> 근데 윈도우로 들어가면 심심해요
<yemharc> 딱히 할게 없다 보니.....
<FreakyTux> 리눅스라면 할 게 있는건가요...?
<CuBric> 뜯어고치기
<CuBric> 아 출출하당
<FreakyTux> 아, 삽질놀이
<CuBric> 아 대학이나 갈까
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 리눅스는 하다못해 만들면 생기니까요
<yemharc> 블앤소 나오기 전엔 하고싶은 게임도 없고 하다보니
<CuBric> 내신으로 갈수있는 대학중에 젤좋은곳이 어딜까요
<FreakyTux> 고려대가 논술로 인생역전 가능하다고는 하던데;;
<CuBric> 난 지금상황에선 내신밖에 없다는
<yemharc> 요즘 신문 보고 있으면 궤변으로 인생역전이란 말이 더 와닿네요
<FreakyTux> 요즘은 다들 교육부 눈치 보면서 내신 깎으려고 혈안이 돼 있으니...
<CuBric> 프레키님
<FreakyTux> 네
<CuBric> 난 학력고사 시대라서 깍일것도 없슴다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 아...;;
<CuBric> 수능이 먼지도 모름
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> ;;;;;
<CuBric> 그시대에 1등급이면
<FreakyTux> 죄송;; 생각이 짧았네요 작년에 입시전쟁을 겨
<FreakyTux> 겪은터라
<CuBric> 쥑여주는것임
<CuBric> 아 밀님 좋겠어요
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> 월급날이라
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 포럼에다 공지 띄울까
<CuBric> 밀님 월급날 다들 모이세요
<yemharc> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FreakyTux> 하기야...그때는 공부 못하면 아예 학력고사 치지도 않았던...거 맞나요?
<FreakyTux> 읔 뒷북이다
<CuBric> 골든벨 울리는 밀님 기다리고 있어요
<yemharc> 아..........잠적할까 (...........)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 회사앞에서 기다리고 있는
<CuBric> 구로3동
<CuBric> 낼 아침부터 텐트치고
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 그 빌딩 1층에
<CuBric> 아마 사무기 소모품 파는 매장도 있지요
<CuBric> ㅎ
<CuBric> 옆에 편의점 있구
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그 빌딩에 겜개발 회사는 뻔하니
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 건너편에 교촌치킨이 맛있다 하더이다
<FreakyTux> ㅎㄷㄷ 무섭네요 ㅋ(그러고보니 ㅎㄷㄷ 영어로 쓰면 gee...)
<yemharc> 어.......건너편에 교촌치킨이 있었던가요.............
<CuBric> 있지요
<CuBric> 기업은행 옆에 옆에
<CuBric> 우리은행과 기업은행 사이
<yemharc> 음.......점심을 이리저리 돌아다니는데도 눈에 들어온 기억이 없네요;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 힝힝;; 이 늦은 시간까지 안주무십니까? ㅎㅎ ( 난 뭐하지 ㅋㅋ )
<yemharc> 대충 어딘지는 알거같은데.............
<CuBric> 후훗
<yemharc> imsu, 아직 늦은시간 아니잖아요 :)
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 아 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 임수군 흉보고잇었음
<imsu> yemharc: 엔지니어에게는 초저녁 같은 시간? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 그런건 거절입니닷!
<CuBric> 임수군 방귀 꾸다 떵나온 이야기
<yemharc> 대체로.. 전 일단 엔지니어가 아니라구요
<FreakyTux> 요즘 보고서 미루다보면 2시는 훌쩍...야근 실습하고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 고3때도 안 하던 밤샘을...
<CuBric> 프레키님
<FreakyTux> 네
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 고딩때 밤새지 않으면 언제 샌다는겁니까
<CuBric> 난 야자도 한 사람임
<imsu> 방귀뀌다 떵나오면;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 저도 야자했어요
<imsu> 저 초딩때 한 번 그랬지요 키키키키
<CuBric> 윽 드러버 임수군
<yemharc> 실망했어요
<CuBric> 마자
<CuBric> 냄새나는거 같아
<FreakyTux> Cubric님은 야자를 하면 몇시까지 하셨나요?
<CuBric> 집에오면 12시?
<FreakyTux> 대략 비슷한가...11시까지 야자했는데요
<CuBric> 스쿨버스 타고 다닌지라
<CuBric> 통학은 편한
<FreakyTux> 저 다니던 지역이 좀 쩔었어요...그리고 그 지역에서도 저 다니던 학교가 좀 쩔었어요
<FreakyTux> 오 저도 봉고타고 다녔는데;;
<CuBric> 지역이?
<FreakyTux> 부산이요
<CuBric> 서울임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 아 다르네요
<CuBric> 봉고따윈 안키움
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 우리 고속버스임
<CuBric> 젤 쇼킹했던건
<FreakyTux> 우왘 근데 고속버스 타고 다니던 애들도 있었어요
<CuBric> 수학여행을 제주도 로 갔었음
<FreakyTux> 일본 갈 뻔 했는데
<FreakyTux> 고놈의 신종플루
<CuBric> 갈뻔 한건 안쳐줌
<FreakyTux> =_=
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 5월달인가 가려고 했다가 퍼지기 시작해서 2학기로 미뤘더니 더 심해졌지 뭠늬카
<FreakyTux> 뭠늬카 이게 교장님 나퐈요...
<CuBric> ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 프레키군 대학1년차?
<FreakyTux> 넵
<CuBric> 전공이?
<FreakyTux> 기계공학이요
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 왠지 난 기계하면
<CuBric> 제어계측이 젤먼저 떠오를까..
<FreakyTux> 아직 그런건 안 배워서 몰라요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 후훗
<CuBric> 부산이면 부대?
<FreakyTux> 흠...그건 비밀=_=
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저 냄새나는 노옴 맞는데요 ㅎㅎ 놈놈놈 ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 저 느린반응
<FreakyTux> 아 그러고보니 서울대가 내신 비중이 높네요 서울대나 가세요 ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이히히
<CuBric> 1등급으로 갈수 있을런지
<FreakyTux> <-더느린반응
<CuBric> 임수군아
<imsu> 느림의 철학? ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 나 내신1등급 인데
<CuBric> 서울대 갈수 있을까
<CuBric> 내신으로 만
<FreakyTux> 하지만 내신 100% 전형은 없어진걸로...;;
<CuBric> 자격증 12개 가지고 있음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 토익800점 받았음
<FreakyTux> 입학사정관제로 가세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 일반적으로 그정도 스펙이면 무조건 붙을걸요
<FreakyTux> 문제는 일반적이지 않으니까...
<imsu> CuBric: 돈주면 갈 수 있는거 아니에요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 돈 많으시잖아요 히히히
<imsu> 한 100 억 기부하시면 ;;킁킁
<FreakyTux> 기부금 입학제만 생겼어도
<imsu> 으흐흐
<Ponics> 흠냐.. 드뎌... 땜질의 시간이 다가 왔쑴당..
<Ponics> 아놔.. 귀찮은뎅.. ㅋ
<CuBric> 임수군
<CuBric> 대학에 내돈을 왜줘
<CuBric> 갸들이 한게 머있다고
<FreakyTux> 간판을 주죠
<CuBric> 간판
<CuBric> 푸합
<CuBric> 그런ㄱ ㅓ필요없음
<FreakyTux> 그럼 대학 안 다니셔도..ㅋ
<CuBric> 그 간판이 쌔고 쌔서
<CuBric> 실업자들이 주왁
<FreakyTux> 아...슬프네요
<CuBric> 대졸 실업자가 주왁
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> CuBric: 남는 돈 좀 기부하신다는데 뭐 안되나요? ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 그러기 싫음
<CuBric> 내가 번돈을 왜 대학 좋으라고 줘야 하는지
<imsu> 싫음 마세유 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 난 기부따위 안해
<imsu> 서울대 가시려고요 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 서울대 안가도 지금 먹고 사는데 지장없음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 킁킁;; 넹 ㅎ
<FreakyTux> 쿨하시넹...
<CuBric> 그깟 간판 개나 주라 그래
<CuBric> 울나라 대학이 대학인가
<CuBric> 술판에
<CuBric> 군대도 아닌 폭력에
<CuBric> 이건 공부를 위해 간건지
<CuBric> 술판 벌이려고 간건지
<CuBric> 좀 아닌듯함
<FreakyTux> 폭력이요O_o?
<CuBric> ㅇㅇ
<CuBric> 선후배 군기 라나 어쨌다가
<CuBric> 어의 가 없어서
<CuBric> 내가 후배였ㄷ가
<CuBric> 였다면
<CuBric> 나 작살 냈음
<CuBric> 다
<CuBric> 니가 내 학비라도 내줘 쌍씨불아 로 시작해서
<CuBric> 다 반죽음임
<FreakyTux> 자자...진정좀;;
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 나 평소에는 부드러운 남자에요
<CuBric> 걱정 마삼
<CuBric> 안 잡아 묵어요
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 아 낼 밀님한테 얻어 먹어야징
<CuBric> 월급탄사람이 사는거임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 심심한데
<yemharc> 근데 당직끝내고 아침에 들어가시면 저녁때는 어디 계세요?
<CuBric> 밀님 목소리나 들어볼까
<CuBric> 낼 부터 월요일까지 쉼
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 저나 할꺼니 받으삼
<yemharc> ?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 전화받는 김에 담배나 한대
<CuBric> 후후
<CuBric> 어억
<imsu> yemharc: 전화받으세요? ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> CuBric님은 외마디 비명을 마지막으로 다시는 IRC에 돌아오지 못했다...
<CuBric> 살아 돌아옴
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀님 목소리 가와이
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> FreakyTux님 혹시 우분투 한국 사용자 모임의 Freaxtux님과 같은 분이세요?
<FreakyTux> 네 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 밀님 왠지 구여울듯
<yemharc> CuBric, 아뇨 그냥 칙칙한 남정네에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 나나 밀님이나
<CuBric> 변성기하곤 거리가 좀 먼 스타일
<yemharc> 근데 전 음치 OTL
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 내일 특별한 일만 안 터지면 야근도 없고
<yemharc> 아.......일요일날 리습세미나 열리네..........
<CuBric> 세미나?
<yemharc> 세미나.......이긴 한데
<yemharc> 리습 유즈넷 사람들이 모여서 여는거에요
<CuBric> 음음
<CuBric> 아하함
<jincreator> 우분투 한국 사용자 모임을 한 문장으로 설명한다면 뭐라고 해야 할까요?
<yemharc> ROKU........?
<jincreator> ROKU가 뭔가요?
<CuBric> ukuc 이정도
<CuBric> 우분투 코리아 유저 커뮤니티 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 룰루랄라
<yemharc> jincreator, 왠지 ROKA가 생각나 버려서 말이죠 (먼산)
<FreakyTux> 컴덕들의 잡담장소와 뉴비들의 질문장소로 양분되죠
<CuBric> 로코그룹
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 난 콤맹
<jincreator> 아, ROKA가 국군이었군요! 구글링해서 찾았습니다.
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 문득 궁금해져서 찾아보는데 위키에도 없더군요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> IRC가 저번주까지만 해도 사람이 많았던걸로 기억하는데
<yemharc> 왠지 사람이 없어요 요즘
<jincreator> 원래 사람이 없는데 저번주에 많았던 게 아닐까요?
<yemharc> 그런가;;
<yemharc> 그.......왠지 바빴었었는데 말이죠..........
<CuBric> 이달 마지막 토요일에 하는 모임엔 꼭 참가합니다
<yemharc> 오세요 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 내용 보니까 암것도 못알아들을까봐 무섭던데요;;
<CuBric> 난 모임에 교육받으러 가는게 아님
<jincreator> 이번달 모임은 11.04 출시 기념도 있고 해서 보다 규모가 크지 않을까 싶은데요.
<CuBric> 사람들하고 히히닥 거리려고 가는
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 아뇨 어렵게 설명하는거 한개도 없습니다
<FreakyTux> 그런가요...
<yemharc> CuBric, 사실 세미나를 빙자한 교육(?)은 2~3시간도 채 안하고 나머지는 뒷풀이 (...........)
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 시간만 따지면 4시간 잡혀 있는데
<yemharc> 잡담하고 떠들고 중간중간 쉬고 하면
<yemharc> 실제로는 4시간 못채우죠
<FreakyTux> 그런데 그거 말고도 좀 그런게 점심만 먹으면 앉거나 눕거나 간에 서 있지만 않으면 잠이 쏟아져서요;;
<jincreator> 으익! 그런 세미나의 극비(?)를 마음껏 노출하시면...
<yemharc> 아.....월말 전까지 위키 좀 더 손대놔야 하는데
<yemharc> jincreator, 일단은 파이를 키워야 합니다 (어?!)
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 저런..... 분도님께 말씀드리면 뒤쪽에 두 손 들고 서 있게 해드릴거에요 :)
<FreakyTux> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 아 무서워 안가야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> ??? 과자 파이인가요, 원주율 파이인가요?
<CuBric> 난 맨뒤에서 누워서 자야지
<FreakyTux> 고등학교 시절에 (벌서면서)서서 졸았던 적도 있지 말입니다 ㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 자꾸 졸아댄다고 세워놨더니 서서도 졸고 있었죠
<yemharc> jincreator, 일단은 먹는 파이죠
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 근데 진짜 한번쯤 와보세요. 재밌어요
<FreakyTux> 재밌다면 상관 없겠네요. 이번달엔 한 번 가 볼까...
<CuBric> 분도님이 나보곤 꼭 오세요 했음
<FreakyTux> 흑객님하고도 친구 먹으면 좋을텐데
<jincreator> 아마 이번에는 11.04 출시 기념도 해서 보다 재미있을 겁니다만...이번 버전은 출시 기념을 해줘야 하나?
<jincreator> FreakyTux님 혹시 올해 대학 들어가셨나요?
<FreakyTux> 네
<jincreator> ...저도 그렇습니다.
<FreakyTux> 오옷
<FreakyTux> 반갑네요!
<CuBric> 둘다 맨뒤에서 벌서기
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 현역이신가요?
<jincreator> 무슨 현역이요?
<FreakyTux> 재수없이 들어간거요(응?)
<jincreator> 뭐, 일단 그렇기는 합니다.
<yemharc> jincreator, 사실 기념해주기 좀............어흑 ㅠㅠ
<FreakyTux> '일단'이라면...92년생은 아니란 말씀이신가요;;
<yemharc> jincreator, 역대 배포판중에 가장 안정성이 떨어지지 않나 싶어요
<jincreator> 아, 그건 다른 의미입니다. 그리고 생년은...생일이 빨라 93입니다.
<jincreator> 역대 배포판을 논할 정도로 우분투를 오래 써보지 않아서...
<FreakyTux> 아 그렇군요
<yemharc> jincreator, 과연.......'곧' 현역이군요 (눈물)
<jincreator> T.T
<yemharc> 여러분
<yemharc> 돈없고 빽없고 (뺄)능력 안되면 후딱 다녀오세요
<FreakyTux> 아...'곧'현역;;;
<yemharc> 전 고등학교 졸업식날 인터넷지원했.............
<yemharc> 해외여행 자격조건이 갖춰지니 21살..........
<yemharc> 내년이면 예비군이 끝나고 민방위가 되는군요..........
<yemharc> ..........일찍가세요
<FreakyTux> 아 그러고보니 그 문제도 있군요
<CuBric> 아아
<CuBric> 민방위 14년차 려나 15년차 려나
<CuBric> 기억도 안나는
<yemharc> 군대 끝 = 청춘 끝
<yemharc> 예비군 끝 = 20대 쫑
<yemharc> 민방위 끝 = 남자인생 끝
<yemharc> bb
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 거부당하셨군요
<FreakyTux> 기숙사 통금 시간엔 걸렸고 뭐 먹을건 없고 구석에 처박혀 있던 (조미김도 아닌)김으로 배채우는중...
<FreakyTux> 흠...왜 말이 이상하게 나올까요 기숙사 통금 시간은 지났고
<FreakyTux> 그러면서 보고서를 쓰고 있죠
<FreakyTux> 내일이 시험인데 미루다가...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 원래 시험기간은 집중력이 끝도 없이 상승합니다.
<yemharc> 전문용어로는 현실도피라 하지요
<FreakyTux> 근데 여기서 놀고 있어요
<jincreator> 으악! 어째 나랑 똑같은 상황이...단 저는 집입니다.
<FreakyTux> 같은 상황인가요...ㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> jincreator: 어느 과이신가요?
<jincreator> 컴퓨터공학과입니다.
<jincreator> 컴퓨터공학"부"인가?
<FreakyTux> 컴퓨터공학을 배운다는게 중요한 거 아니겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> FreakyTux님은요?
<FreakyTux> 전 기계공학부입니다
<jincreator> 컴퓨터보다 다른 과목 배우는 시간이 더 많지요...
<yemharc> 생각해보면
<FreakyTux> 아직 기계에 직접 관련된건 하나도 안 배웁니다. 물리 화학 수학정도?
<yemharc> 컴퓨터는 이과인데 왜 컴퓨터'공학'일까요 (..........)
<FreakyTux> 컴퓨터공학과가 이과쪽에 소속되어 있나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨
<yemharc> 이과 공과 별개인데
<yemharc> 컴퓨터는 물론 공업생산품이긴 하지만 그 개발 프로세스를 들여다 보면 이과쪽에 치중된 물건인데
<yemharc> 학부/학과는 공과란 말이지요
<FreakyTux> 이과는 아무래도 자연과학이고 공과는 그걸 활용하는 것 아닌가요...
<FreakyTux> 아 '아무래도'는 뺘고
<FreakyTux> 빼고
<yemharc> 이과가 기초과학쪽인건 맞습니다만
<yemharc> 바꿔말하면 '숫자로 모든걸 판단한다'라는 식으로도 해석이 되지요
<jincreator> 돈이 들어가서 지식이 나오면 자연과학, 돈이 들어가서 돈이 나오면 공학
<jincreator> 뭐, 꼭 그런 건 아니지만요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 근데 컴퓨터 기술이라는건 사실 돈을 들여 지식이 나오는 레벨에 가까워요
<yemharc> 이게 착각하기 쉬운데, 컴퓨터 자체(프로세서라거나 램이라거나)를 만드는 기술은 지식의 축적 이외의 뭣도 아니죠ㅛ
<yemharc> 그 컴퓨터에 올라가는 OS와 응용프로그램들이 되려 돈을 들여서 돈이 나오는 공업물품이고요
<yemharc> 그래서 소프트웨어 엔지니어링........은 틀린말이 아닌거죠
<yemharc> ........제 관점이 이상한걸까나요
<FreakyTux> 글쎄요...자동차같으면...
<FreakyTux> 아 좀 복잡하네요
<jincreator> ...사실 딱 분리할 수 없는 게 더 많을지도 모르지요.
<yemharc> 그건 그렇죠
<FreakyTux> CPU나 램도 물리학의 전자기 이론을 끌어와서 개발해내는것 아닌가요?
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 맞습니다
<yemharc> 그 외에도 온갖 잡다한 걸 다 끌어다 쓰죠
<yemharc> 근데 전 컴퓨터만 보고 있으면 게슈탈트 붕괴가 일어납니다
<FreakyTux> 부차적인 연구결과가 나오더라도, 그건 자동차 엔진을 연구하다가 기름-공기 혼합비율에 따른 출력의 상관관계에 대한 결과같은게 나온다고 해서 이과로 보지 않는것과 비슷하지 않을까요
<FreakyTux> 아 써놓고도 헷갈리네요;;
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 자동자 엔진을 연구하는 자체가 이과라고 봐요
<yemharc> 자동자 엔진이 대상일 경우 공학에 들어가려면 엔진연구가 아니라
<yemharc> 엔진의 연비 증대를 위한 포인트가 들어가겠죠
<FreakyTux> 음...
<yemharc> 공학 : 인류의 편익을 위해 자연의 물질과 힘을 경제적으로 활용하는 방법을 개발하기 위하여 연구, 실험 및 실무로부터 얻어진 수학과 자연과학의 지식을 응용하는 하나의 전문분야
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 이 정의대로면 컴퓨터 공학이 맞는건데.......
<FreakyTux> 이학 : 물리학, 화학, 천문학, 생물학, 지질학 따위의 자연 과학을 통틀어 이르는 말.
<yemharc> 흠.....
<yemharc> 결국 나뉘는 기준이 현상 그 자체를 연구하느냐
<FreakyTux> 공학이 맞지 않을까요......
<yemharc> 현상을 응용하느냐 인거같네요
<yemharc> 그리고 컴퓨터는 응용과학의 산물이니 공학이 맞군요
<ndsin> gkdk
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 벌써 한시 반이네
<jincreator> 으아...어느새 2시네...
<FreakyTux> 2시 반도 넘었죠
<jincreator> 3시를 향해 달려가네요...
<koko_> 다들 잠수신가영
<jincreator> 대부분은 "잠수"라기보다는 "잠"이겠지요.
<FreakyTux> 3시네요
<jincreator> 4시 전에는 자야 하는데...
<Ponics> 흠냐...
<Ponics> 고만 자야 할듯.. ㅋ
<imsu> 잉? 아직 안주무세요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세용 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 네넵... 즐 꿈이요..
<imsu> CuBric: 오잉 아직 안주무셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네 ^^
<FreakyTux> 세시반입니다...;;
<FreakyTux> 전 이제 자러 갈게요
<drake_kr> 흠 아무도없나...
<drake_kr> 음냐
<imsu> drake_kr: 저 있지요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 킁킁
<drake_kr> 오옹
<drake_kr> 키보드사씀
<imsu> 잉!
<imsu> 중고 넘기세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> 이미넘김
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 키보드 만원 밖에 안하지 않아?
<drake_kr> Seony :: 원래 가지고 있던것은 4만원짜리고 이번에 지른건 9만원짜리에용 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 4만원짜리는 애플삘 나는거 지금 구입한거는 기개식
<Seony^MBP> drake_kr: 그렇군요. 근데 기계식이 4만원은 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<Seony^MBP> 오... 기계식..
<Seony^MBP> 기계식을 한 번도 안쳐봐서 감이 안오네요... 여태껏 멤브레인으로도 분당 800타씩 쳐왔는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^MBP: usb키보드 하나 ;; 구입하기 귀찮아서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아껴서 잘살자 !! ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 음성인식을 개발해서 말로 오더를 내려.
<drake_kr> Seony :: 90년대에 쓰셨던건 기개식일겁니다..
<Seony^MBP> 아 그런가요?
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 타자수만 부럽.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 힝;; 이제 잘시간 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: firebug 재밌네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 분당 800타가 영타죠?
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 혹독한 채팅수련의 결과지.
<Seony^MBP> drake_kr: 아뇨. 한타요.
<drake_kr> imsu :: ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<Seony^MBP> 최고기록이 897타
<drake_kr> 전 한글 600쯤 나오는데
<drake_kr> 영타가 한 700쯤 나오고..
<Seony^MBP> 스크린샷 찍어놨었는데 어디로 갔는지...
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 잉?
<imsu> 음성인식이요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 키보드 구입하기 귀찮담서. 그러니까 음성인식을 개발해서 키보드 구입하지 말고 그냥 말로 컴 쓰면 되잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 음성인식은 통계쪽하고 가까워서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 샘플 채취하는게 쉽지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 헉헉;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> or, 마우스로만 쓰던가
<imsu> 마우스 휠 고장나서 굉장히 귀찮네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍
<imsu> 그냥 씁니다; ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 컴터 던져
<imsu> 큭큭
<drake_kr> 넷북을 사려는 친구들에게 하는 한마디
<imsu> 이거라도 있어야 살 맛 나죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> "10만원 아끼려다 집어 던진다"
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다 받아주겠다 !!! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 던져넷북.com
<Seony^MBP> 피씨방 가 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 정답
<Seony^MBP> 나 어릴 때 피씨방 알바할 때, msn하러 피씨방 오던 여자도 있었는데...
<drake_kr> pc방에서 "우분투 깔린자리 없어요?" 라고 물어보기
<imsu> zzz
<imsu> 자러갈래요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> pc방에서 "네이버 깔린자리 있어요?" 라고 물어보기
<Seony^MBP> 어떤 커플은 새벽 5시에 와서 리니지 한 3시간 하고 출근.
<imsu> 큭큭
<drake_kr> 아저씨 숫자키가 안눌러져요 하고 가보면 항상 numlock이 꺼져있었지요
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가볼게요 ^^
<Seony^MBP> bye
<drake_kr> brb
<drake_kr> Seony :: brb는 뭔뜻이래요?
<Seony^MBP> Be right back, 금방 올께요.
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> lol은 laugh 0ut louder?
<Seony^MBP> 네. 뭐 크게 웃는다는 얘기에요.
<Seony^MBP> 근데 요즘 외국애들도 kkk 많이 써요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> bc? 요건 busy의 줄임말같던데
<Seony^MBP> bc는 처음 보는데요.
<drake_kr> 하긴 저도 예전에 디아블로 한참 미국섭서 했을때 애들이 쓰던거라
<drake_kr> 애들이 어디갈때 brb라고 하니까 그게 bye랑 같은건줄 알았는데
<drake_kr> 아니군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 영어가, 핸드폰에서 문자 치기가 아주 곤란하니까 저런류의 줄임말이 많죠.
<Seony^MBP> 그나마 brb, afk 정도는 양반이에요.
<drake_kr> w8 이라던가 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 2L8 이런 말도 있죠. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 네...
<drake_kr> 2l8은 too late 이란 뜻인가요
<Seony^MBP> 네.
<Seony^MBP> 오... 잘 보시네요. 역시 영어챗 경험이 있으시니...
<drake_kr> wtf wth ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이제 막 채팅 하다 보면
<drake_kr> fuck이 대화의 반은 되는듯...
<Seony^MBP> 차 넘버로 쓸 때 NTV-HWN 뭐 이렇게 쓴다거나, SUNSHN 이렇게 쓰는 것도 있고... 뭐 암튼 다양해요.
<drake_kr> 한국말로 치면 거시기 -_-
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 하긴 흥분하기 전까진 외국인도 있으니까 걍 그런가보다 하는데
<drake_kr> 흥분하기 시작하면 fuck that! wtf
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 언제부턴가 저도
<drake_kr> wif 라고 -_-
<drake_kr> what is fuck?
<Seony^MBP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> that fuck dunno? fucking alien?
<Seony^MBP> 완전 욕인데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그럼 저 하는말은 ssifal
<drake_kr> 전 컴터 처음 시작했을때 영어밖에 없었는데
<drake_kr> 어느순간 도깨비한글이 나오고..
<drake_kr> 그래서 제가 영타가 한글보다 빠른 이유 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 네. 글쵸...
<Seony^MBP> 저는 이만 식사하러 갑니다.
<Seony^MBP> 나중에 또 뵈요
<drake_kr> 네
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-13
<Ponics> 흠냥...
<minsik> 우비로 쿠분투 네티를 설치했는데 부트로더에서 표시를 못합니다....
<yemharc> minsik, grub는 설치됐구요?
<minsik> yemharc: 아니요
<yemharc> 라이브부팅 하신 다음에
<Ponics> 와와~! 고수들의 대화~!
<Ponics> 신기~! 신기~!
<yemharc> chroot /mnt/ubuntu ........던가, 여튼 하드디스크를 루트로 바꾸시고
<yemharc> sudo update-grub2
<yemharc> Ponics, 안녕하세요 :)
<minsik> yemharc: 어.... 우비로 깔 때 D:\에 파일 풀기 까지만 뜨고 뒤에 복사하는 과정이 뜨지 않는 것 같아요.....
<yemharc> minsik, Wubi 설치중에 중단된건가요?
<yemharc> 아니면 설치는 다 끝난건데 grub가 안뜨는건가요
<minsik> yemharc: 그런 것 같아요.... 프로그램 제거에서는 설치된 거로 뜨는데 말이죠....
<yemharc> minsik, 차라리 D드라이브를 밀고 설치해 버리시는게 나을거같은데요
<yemharc> 여러번 써봤지만 Wubi는 못미더운 녀석입니다
<Ponics> 와와.. 우비 라 하시면.. 우비소년을 말씀 하시는 건가효 ?
<minsik> 네.... 한 번 시도해 볼게요 ^^
<yemharc> Ponics, 꼭 소년이어야 할 필요가 있나요 (...)
<Ponics> 헛... 그렇다면.. 우비소녀 ?
<yemharc> (그렇다기보다 어디선가 들어본 캐릭터인데...._-)a
<Ponics> 뭔가 오덕의 포스가 느껴지는 군효..
<yemharc> 아뇨.......국내 캐릭터였다고 기억하는데요........
<yemharc> 아.......... 잠시
<yemharc> 후음
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> 아침은 맥심과함께
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc_> 어라
<drake_kr> 모카골드? 오리지널?
<yemharc_> drake_kr, 오랜만에 오셨네요
<drake_kr> 아 http://office.pixelpipe.co.kr/xe_05 , http://office.pixelpipe.co.kr/xe_06 작업하느라고 나머진 다 끄고 했엇어요
<yemharc_> ADD는 그냥 한글로 주소라고 쓰는게 더 눈에 잘 들어오겠는데요
<drake_kr> 디자인은 제가 하는거 아님미다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 읭ㅋ
<yemharc_> 디자인까지 다 해서 통째로 넘어온건가보네요
<drake_kr> 워낙에 클라이언트로부터 수정요청이 애매하게 많이 들어오는 부분이라, 그런쪽 디자인은 계약한넘이 하고있죠
<drake_kr> 아직 둘다 미완성이에요
<yemharc_> 그거야 뭐 당장에 하위메뉴 색부터 제대로 지정 안된거같은데요
<drake_kr> 얼른 완성을 시켜야는데..
<jangnan> 이야
<jangnan> 멋있다
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<drake_kr> jangnan :: 깨지는게요?
<drake_kr> "아니면 이따위것을 가지고 서비스를 하려 한다니 멋있군" 인가..
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 전 이정도로 jquery랑 css못다뤄서
<drake_kr> 뭐 거의 대부분 ctrl+c / ctrl+v 라서요
<jangnan> 디자인도 직접하신거에요?
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> 그만한 소스가 있으시군요
<drake_kr> 엥
<drake_kr> 그만한 소스 : 인터넷
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 누가 맹근건데 최근에 보고 부러워한거
<jangnan> http://cesia.maru.net/
<jangnan> 눌름나옴
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<drake_kr> 아 부럽다
<jangnan> 진짜 잘만든거같음
<jangnan> 플래쉬하나도 안쓰고
<drake_kr> ie6에서도 잘 나오네요
<drake_kr> 젠장할
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 저정도면 그냥 퍼블리셔로 먹고살겟져?
<drake_kr> 저도 ie6 고려한다고 했는데 진짜 짜증나거든요
<drake_kr> 혼자 한거면 정말 대단한거고
<jangnan> 혼자 한거에요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 제가 한건아닌데
<drake_kr> 아 쉽라
<jangnan> 까페에 올려놧더라구여
<drake_kr> 이거 무슨 보스몹도 아니고..
<drake_kr> 끝판왕이네요
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아ㅣ
<drake_kr> cj 따라만들기니까
<drake_kr> cj에서 다 가져온건가보네요
<jangnan> cj에서
<jangnan> 이미지만
<jangnan> 가져왓을걸요
<drake_kr> 그럼 조금이나마 "그럼 그렇지 하지만 그래도 잘 하시네" 정도임..
<jangnan> cj는 아마 플래쉬떡칠일듯
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<drake_kr> 그렇겠죠
<jangnan> 아니네
<drake_kr> 요새 사장새끼가 아이패드 들고다니면서 홍보를 해가지고는
<drake_kr> 플래시를 못 써요
<jangnan> http://www.cj.co.kr/#M1286526514291/
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> 사과가 세상을 바꾸고있음
<drake_kr> 뭐
<drake_kr> 사장새끼가 아잉패드로 클라이언트한테 가서 다른 플래시 쓴 페이지 보여주면서
<drake_kr> 안 나와요
<drake_kr> 하지만 우리껀 나와요
<drake_kr> 이런식으로 영업을 하니 좀 되는듯
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 그거 의외로 먹히겟네요
<jangnan> 개발자는 뒤지겟지만
<drake_kr> 뒤지진 않아요 ㅋㅋ 뭐 플래시 안쓰게 되면 요구사항 자체는 낮아지니까..
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 이건 플래쉬아님 안되요
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan> 이거 할수는 있는데 개발공수가 너무 커지고 어쩌구 저쩌구
<drake_kr> 소리나는거야 할수 있는데 방문자가 싫어할걸요? 그래도 해요? 정말? 리얼리?
<drake_kr> 세번 물어보면 어버버 함
<drake_kr> 자~ 소리 빼고~~
<jangnan> zz
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저것들 사장새끼가 얼마씩 받았을거 같애요?
<drake_kr> 디자인비용
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> 꽤받앗겟져
<drake_kr> 350씩 받음
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20110512102607
<jangnan> 이거또 헛돈 쓰는 물건나오는구만
<jangnan> 40만원 이상이면 미친거다
<jangnan> 선다 피차이 부사장은 아마존닷컴과 베스트바이에서 6월15일부터 삼성전자 크롬북 판매에 들어가게 된다고 밝혔다. 판매가격은 와이파이 버전의 경우 429달러, 3G버전의 경우 499달러다.
<yemharc_> 흠...
<drake_kr> 중소기업에서 많이 만들길..
<yemharc_> 디자인은 맘에 드는군요
<yemharc_> 근데 저거 바꿔말하면 스마트폰을 노트북 형태로 만든거랑 크게 차이는 없어보이네요.......
<yemharc_> 단지 사용할 수 있는 기능이 더 확장된다 정도일까.........
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 걍 패드가 나을듯 한데요
<jangnan> 뭐
<jangnan> 대충 모토로라 아트릭스
<yemharc_> 개인적으로 크롬OS는 좋은 시도라고 생각하고 응원하고 있습니다만
<jangnan> os는좋을지몰라도 저가격이면 ㅈㅈ
<yemharc_> 다만 의문점은, 과연 저게 대박을 친다고 해서 현재의 '데스크탑' 시스템이 사라지느냐 하면 그건 또 갸우뚱 한다는거죠
<jangnan> 그냥 넷북에다가
<jangnan> 크롬os올렷다고 저가격이면
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<yemharc_> 크롬OS는 무료입니다
<yemharc_> 저건 그냥 기기값이란 소린데
<yemharc_> 아음........
<yemharc_> 데비안으로 돌아갈까........
<jangnan> http://ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=humor&no=85183
<jangnan> 영광굴비 니가 어찌 이맛을 알겟느냐~
<jasonjang> popeye92; 점심식사 맛있게 하셨?
<jasonjang> irc 에서 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<hanbin973> 좋은 썰렁개그가 생각낫다
<popeye92> jasonjang: 네...오랜만에 뵙습니다...
<cartes> 아.. 그때 발표하신 popeye92님이 시군요
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<popeye92> cartes: 네..반갑습니다.
<hanbin973> 음 ..
<cartes> 강아지 짖는소리로 highlight음 을 설정해놔서
<cartes> 왕! 하고 깜짝놀랐어요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ( 웬지 이거 하면 맞아 죽을거 같아 )
<jangnan> 모토로이 공초중
<hanbin973> 모토로이는 램의 압박땜시 .. 다른건 괜찮은데..
<jangnan> 이롬도 오래썻군
<hanbin973> 그런데 얼마나 자주 초기화 해야하나요?
<jangnan> 초기화가 뭐임?
<hanbin973> 공장 초기화
<jangnan> 아
<jangnan> 그냥
<jangnan> 취향껏하는거임
<jangnan> 롬바꾸고 싶을
<jangnan> 때
<jangnan> 기본롬으로 엎으고 해야되서
<yemharc_> 음?
<jangnan> 이번에는 프로요로 해볼까
<yemharc_> 롬 엎을때 공초 안해도 돼요
<jangnan> 그러니깐
<jangnan> 펌웨어 버전이
<jangnan> 틀린롬쓰면
<jangnan> 그버전롬으로 공초하는거져
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<yemharc_> ㄲ
<yemharc_> 그것도 공초로 치는건가요
<jangnan> 그리고 커스텀롬으로 바꿔주고
<jangnan> 뭐 일단 요즘은 커스텀롬으로 바꾸는게 apk파일로 됬으니깐
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 완전 편해진듯
<yemharc_> 전 그냥 순정롬 개조버전으로 써서.......
<jangnan> 순정롬이 개털이라서ㅡ,ㅡ
<yemharc_> cyanogen, MIUI같은건 왠지 정이 안가요
<yemharc_> G.O.T 커스텀으로 쓰고 있긴 한데
<jangnan> miui 모토로이 있음스겟는데
<jangnan> 안되는게 많아서
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<yemharc_> 로이랑 쿼티랑 좀......
<yemharc_> ...........오래됐죠
<yemharc_> (눈물)
<jangnan> 로이는 대신 멜론이 꽁자
<hanbin973> 256MB 의 한계.jpg
<yemharc_> <-쿼티 유저
<jangnan> 그맛에 씀
<jangnan> 나가수 같은 음악뜨면 바로 받아서 듣고
<yemharc_> 아니 진짜.........뭔짓을 해서 최적화를 해봐도 홈렉이 사라지지 않아요
<hanbin973> 램만 어찌해서 100메가만 늘면 쩌는데
<hanbin973> 오버클럭.. ㅜ
<jangnan> 가용램 아무리 난리쳐도
<yemharc_> 오버 이미 1100............
<jangnan> 오버는 전기많이 먹어서
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<yemharc_> 거의 포기하고 극으로 끌어다 쓰는중인데도.........ㅠㅠ
<jangnan> 충전하기 귀찬
<yemharc_> 그래도 반나절은 가더라구요 (먼산)
<jangnan> 스냅 1긱 폰 제대로 된거 버스 안나오나
<jangnan> 뒤자이어라도
<hanbin973> ... 뭐 답이 안나오네요. 더 이상은
<hanbin973> 드로이드도 한때 안드로이드 최강이엇는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 그거야 그떄 당시에
<jangnan> 드로이드 빼고는 없엇으니깐
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 혼자 최강
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes> 모토로이요?
<jangnan> 드로이드요
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 모토쿼티라고해야하나
<cartes> 모토쿼티는 알아요
<jangnan> 뭐 모토로이도
<jangnan> 그러고보면
<jangnan> 혼자엿네요
<jangnan> 어느정도까지는
<hanbin973> 국내 최강 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 한때는..
<jangnan> 혼자 안드로이드였던때가
<jangnan> 있엇음
<jangnan> 이거또 미쳣네
<jangnan> 롬밀고 다시깔앗는데
<jangnan> 무한부팅
<jangnan> 다시 깔아야겟다
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> sd카드가 삼성이라서 그런가
<hanbin973> crazy little thing called love. 80 년대 퀸 노래가 젤 대중적이엇던것 같아. 난 90년대랑 70년대가 더 좋앙 ㅋ
<jangnan> 정형돈의 늪이 생각나는구나
<jangnan> 44r로 밀고해봐야겟다
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 바로안되나
<jangnan> http://www.compumart.kr/shopuser/goods/productList.html?largeno=6&middleno=1&kind=normal
<jangnan> 파워떙기네
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 질르자
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 질렀나요?
<diooib> ..
<jangnan> 질르려다가
<jangnan> 취소
<jangnan> 싸서 살뻔
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan> 지금 그거보다 급한게 있어서
<jangnan> ㅈㅈ
<jangnan> 품절됫네
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> jangnan; 안녕하십시오~ ㅎ 저랑 또이름이 비슷하네요. 그런데; ㅎ 여기 irc Topic 의 글 읽어 주세요.
<yemharc_> jasonjang, 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 노고 많으십니다. yemharc
<yemharc> 제가 하는게 뭐 있나요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오너랑 컨텍터 분들이 항상 수고하십니다
<jasonjang> 컹~
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 우분투는 독재정권시스템을 표방하고 있습니다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, loco-kr만 그런걸지도 몰라요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 내년에 바로 넷북 갈아치워야겠다...............
<yemharc> 내 다시는 realtec/3com 이외의 랜이 탑재된 녀석은 안쓸테닷
<drake_kr> yemharc // 그거 비싸염 뿌우
<yemharc> drake_kr, 리얼텍이 비쌀리 없지요. 그리고 3com도 요샌 뭐.............
<drake_kr> 300원 차이도 비싼검미다
<yemharc> 그리고 그래봐야 40만원 선이면 충분한 넷북이니까요
<drake_kr> 왜 드라이버 용량이 크면 좋은건줄 아는건지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> ?
<jangnan> 모토로이나 모토쿼티 는 옵티마이저 롬 올리면 대박이네요.
<jangnan> 이거 만든 사람 광고료좀 받겟음.
<drake_kr> 웃긴게 안드로이드보다 아잉폰쪽 개발자들이 오픈마인드 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> yemharc // 보통 이상한(?) 랜카드들은 드라이버 크기가 50메가 넘잖아요 리얼텍은 아무리 커도 5메가 미만인데
<yemharc> 50메가요?!
<yemharc> (그런게 있었나?!;;;)
<jangnan> drake_kr, 잉 왜요?
<drake_kr> 제꺼 atheros도 xp용 랜카드 드라이버 100메가 넘음
<drake_kr> ㅡ_ㅡ
<drake_kr> 무선랜까지하면 200메가 가까이 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> 어라..........
<yemharc> 저도 그 아제로스인데..........
<yemharc> drake_kr, http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx 아제로스 드라이버 페이지
<yemharc> AR81-Family가 다 해서 137kb군요
<drake_kr> 아, 제가 가지고 있는 넷붘이 asus ㄷㄷㄷ1005p인데
<drake_kr> asus 페이지에서 제공하는 드라이버는 100메가 넘습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ;;;;;
<yemharc> 무슨짓을 한거냐 아수스....;;;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저렴한 가격에 용량 좀 주는 호스팅 뭐 없나요
<yemharc_> drake_kr, bundo.dict-ship.net 어떤가요
<drake_kr> Oops! Google Chrome could not find dict-ship.net
<drake_kr> 국희 땅콩산도 맛나네염
<yemharc_> drake_kr, dict-ship => dictatorship
<drake_kr> bundo.dictatorship.net 맞아요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 도메인을 읽어보세요
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> yemharc // 지금 100번 넘게 없는 페이지 들어가는중입니다.. 이런거에 삽질하기 싫어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저런.....
<yemharc> bundo     dictatorship
<yemharc> 요 두개만 봐보세요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 지금 너무 있는 그대로 받아들이고 계신겁니다
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 제가 방금전까지 좀 진지해서
<drake_kr> 장난인줄 몰랐어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ;;;
<yemharc> 전 앞에 bundo 붙은것만 보고 충분히 아실줄 알았지요
<yemharc> 저희도 모르는 사이에 분도님이 웹호스팅 장사(?!)를 시작하셨다면 또 모르겠습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 주부님께서 호스팅도 충분히 할 수 있다고 생각해서..
<drake_kr> 그나저나 bundo.biz는 msdos 3.3으로 서버를 돌리는군요
<yemharc> ?!
<drake_kr> MicroSoft MS-DOS 3.3 Server 0.1 On SamSung Green PC 286 Server at bundo.biz Port 80
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 286
<drake_kr> 누가 독재자 아니랄까봐 브라우저를 강제하고있네
<yemharc> 음?
<jangnan> os도 강제하는거 같은데요
<yemharc> 그런게 있었나요
<jangnan> 윈도우에서 안보여요
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 레몬홍차 맛나네염
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<yemharc> 윈도에서 안보일리는 없어요
<yemharc> 아마 익스플로러에서 안보이겠죠
<yemharc> <-윈도에서 크롬으로 접속하면 잘 보였거든요
<drake_kr> 아 저 윈도우는 쓰지만 ie는 테스트 용도 이외에 쓰지 않습니다...
<yemharc> 전 테스트도 필요 없어서 바탕화면에 아이콘도 없다죠 (.......)
<yemharc> 딱히 익스를 싫어하는건 아닌데
<yemharc> 그저 크롬이 더 맘에 들어요ㅛ (........)
<drake_kr> 전 걍 구동시간 자체가 훨씬 길어서
<drake_kr> 켜는중에 끄는일이 다반사입니다...
<yemharc> 어이쿠;;
<drake_kr> 게다가 좀만 에러 나면 꺼지고..
<jangnan> http://imgdb.kilho.net/down.php?pk=426698
<yemharc> 그건 동감합니다
<jangnan> os windows7 browser firefox4에서 나오는 내용
<yemharc> 음........
<yemharc> '당신은 윈도에서 불여우를 기르고 있지!'라고 하는군요  (데굴데굴)
<drake_kr> 역차별을 하다니
<yemharc> ..이건 좀 아닌거같은데
<drake_kr> 근데 걍 코드 확인해서 php.bundo.biz로 들어가면 끝
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<drake_kr> 그나저나 3~10GB급 용량을 연 3만 이하로 해서 공급해주는데 어디 없으려나요
<drake_kr> 트래픽은 크게 중요한게 아닌데..
<yemharc> 우분투원 (두둥)
<drake_kr> 호스팅이용
<yemharc> 아항;
<yemharc> 요새 호스팅이 그런데가 있나요
<yemharc> drake_kr, http://mangne.tistory.com/243
<drake_kr> 아 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 분도유치원 분도명상의집 다음에 계시는군..
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj-Y7GOtaUU
<drake_kr> 계시는분
<drake_kr> yemharc // http://data.drake.kr/86 요거 잘 보이나여
<yemharc> drake_kr, 이제야 봤네요.... 우분투 10.04 크로미움 브라우저   잘 보입니다 :)
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㄳㄳ
<Ponics> 흠냐...
<Ponics> 아놔..
<Ponics> 오늘이 정말 멋진 금요일인데 이렇게 집에 있는군효..
<Ponics> 13일의 금요일 입니다..
<arthurpark> 안녕하세요?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 미쿡 가고 싶어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: why
<imsu> Seony: 한국이 싫어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 학원에서 애들이 컴플레인해?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 정 다 떨어졌어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잔머리 굴려요 쪼그만 것들이 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 여기는 설명을 아무리 해도 이해를 못하는 애들만 득실대는데...
<imsu> 차라리 그게 나아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잔머리 굴리면 꼴배기 싫어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미쿡 올 돈은 모아놨고?
<imsu> 한 3~400 ? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뱅기값만 100만원이야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 돈없어유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대부업체 가서 신체포기각서 쓰고 돈 빌려와. 그러고서 미쿡으로 뜨면 되지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머 어디 갈데도 없구만요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> Seony: 학원을 접을까 생각중이에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu // 그럼 뭐하게
<imsu> drake_kr: 고민만 하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그런 상대적으로 안정적인 직장을 버릴만한 동기는?
<imsu> 안정적이진 않죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 트러블이 자꾸 생겨서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 상대적으로 <-
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 학원에서 트러블 생겨봐야 애들하고 생기는거 아녀?
<imsu> 친구하고도 생기죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 학부모하고도 생기고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 학원장이랑 학부모까지 지랄하는건 크게 없지 않나?
<imsu> drake_kr: 말 못할 짜증이 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 회사에서 쓰레기같은 상사 밑에서 일하는것보다 짜증나나?
<imsu> drake_kr: 네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 그럼 고민이 되겠군
<Seony> imsu: 울 와이프가 애들 많이 가르쳐봐서 니가 겪는 스트레스를 내가 쫌 알거든 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> imsu // 난 모름. ㅈㅅ
<Seony> imsu: 그걸 참아가면서 그나마 할만하면 그일을 계속 해도 되겠지만, 아니면 얼른 때려치고 빨리 딴거 해야돼.
<Seony> 그거 싫은 사람들은 애들 가르치는 일을 세상에서 제일 혐오하더라고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재미는 있는데 짜증은 나죠 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 임뱅 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> ie6 맞추기 짜증...
<imsu> 오늘도 저 허탕쳤네요 ㅋㅋ 애들이 안와요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 공부를 하겠다는거야 말겠다는거야 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 전진의 여고생4 보니까 좀 거시기하긴 하던데
<drake_kr> http://office.pixelpipe.co.kr/xe_06/ 요거 잘 보이는가요
<imsu> 5~60 점 맞던애 80점 맞춰노니까 그만 두고 .. 시험 끝났다고 안오고 .. 완전 짜증입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 이건 뭡니까/ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 옛날에 우리 학원 다닐때는 학원강사들도 막 때리던데..
<imsu> 고딩 왔다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 수업하러가요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 내가 작업한 페이지 ㅋ
<Ponics>  흠냥...
<drake_kr> 흠냥
<Ponics> 오늘 같은날 그냥 넘어가기에는...
<Ponics> 훔...
<Ponics> 1년에 한번밖엔 없다는... 13일의 금요일...
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋ 카네이션 받았네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 스승의 날이라나? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 좋겠다?
<imsu> 말이나 좀 잘 듣지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<semosi> 한글 테스트..
<semosi> 음 잘 보이는 군..^^
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<semosi_Home> Web Chat 이라고 middit 에서는 우분투로 접속을 하지 못하나요?
<jincreator> FreakyTux, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> semosi_Home 한IRC에서는 접속이 안되더군요.
<jincreator> middit->mibbit
<semosi_Home> 네 맞습니다.
<semosi_Home> 그런데 접속되는 것은 없나요?
<semosi_Home> irc.ubuntu.com 도 접속이 안되는것 같아서요
<jincreator> 프리노드가 지원이 안될리가요?
<jincreator> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ko
<jincreator> 우분투 한국 사용자 모임 사이트에도 나오는 링크입니다. 프리노드에서 제공하므로 100% 됩니다.
<jincreator> 단, 프리노드만 됩니다.
<semosi_Home> 프리노드에 조금전에 들어갔었는데 중간에 대화가 나오지 않아서요
<jincreator> 일단 한IRC 접속 가능한 별도 플러그인을 사용하지 않는 순수 웹IRC 클라이언트는 저도 못찾았습니다.
<semosi_Home> 그래서 크롬에서 웹상에서 작동되는 mibbit 를 찾긴 했는데 서버에 접속을 못하겠네요
<jincreator> 일단 제가 올려드린 링크는 저 또한 자주 사용하니 잘 되고요, 미빗은 지금 해보겠습니다.
<jincreator> 아, 미빗이 이제는 안되는 것이 맞군요.
<jincreator> Connections via mibbit are no longer supported on freenode. You may wish to consider using http://webchat.freenode.net instead. Further information over at http://bit.ly/19JILF
<jincreator> 미빗 접속 로그에서 찾았습니다.
<semosi2> conect?
<semosi2> 한글은?
<jincreator> 잘 나옵니다.
<semosi2> 설마 조금전 처럼 끊어지는 것은 아니겠지?
<jincreator> 지금은 어떻게 접속하신 건데요?
<shriekout> 흠... 우분투에 쓸만한 트위터 클라이언트 어떤게 있을까요?
<semosi_Home> 그렇군요 미빗에서는 더이상 접속이 안되는 것이군요
<jincreator> 기본 제공하는 그위버(지위버?)
<jincreator> 사실 딱히 트위터를 많이 하는 편이 아닌지라 이런 쪽에는 잘 모르겠네요.
<semosi_Home> 저는 지금 파이어폭스에서 애드온 할수있는 chatzilla 를 사용하고요
<shriekout> 지위버...
<shriekout> 한 번 사용해보죠 :)
<semosi2> 때론 외부에 나가서 컴있을때는 포럼에서 사이트를 통해서 들어오기도 하고요
<yemharc> 허나 막상 쓰다보면 그냥 탭 하나 켜 놓는게 제일 편하다는걸 깨닫습니다 (먼산)
<semosi_Home> 아니면 피진에서 들어오는 경우가 있습니다.
<semosi_Home> 개인적으론 챗질라를 많이 사용합니다.
<semosi_Home> :-) 이런것들이 되어서요
<jincreator> 피진에서 트위터가 되나요? 아니면 별도 플러그인을 설치한 건가요?
<semosi_Home> 아무래도 산만하니 한개는 닫아야 겠습니다.
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 멘션 같은 경우 활성화 되는 기능이 잇으면 되는데
<jincreator> Firefox 4에서부터는 앱탭이라는게 생겨 보다 편리해졌죠.
<semosi_Home> 피진에서 트윗터는 잘 모르겠어요 ^^ 저는 그냥 챗만 들어옵니다.
<semosi_Home> 하나둘셋
<semosi_Home> 음 갑자기 너무 정적이 도는군요
<semosi_Home> 저기 모두 다 나가신것 인가요?
<yemharc> ?
<Ponics> ?
<semosi_Home> 아 있는분이 계시는 군요
<semosi_Home> 조금전에 말씀 하시던 분이 다 조용하셔서
<FreakyTux> 나가면 나갔다고 떠요
<yemharc> 다들 말을 안할 뿐이에요
<FreakyTux> [22:46] == semosi2 [79850e27@gateway/web/freenode/ip.121.133.14.39] has quit [Client Quit] 이런식으로요
<FreakyTux> IRC는 처음이신가요?
<Ponics> 네.. 처음 입니다~!
<FreakyTux> 헉-_-
<shriekout> 아얄씨가 뭔데요?
<shriekout> 헛.. irc라고 적어야... 완전 범죄가 되는구나... =33
<yemharc> Internet Relay Chatting
<shriekout> 영어다 =33
<FreakyTux> Infinite Racing Clan
<yemharc> 음? 아....... shriekout님이셨군
<FreakyTux> 아..무리수
<jincreator> Insanely Running Class
<semosi_Home> 음 그렇군요
<semosi_Home> 참 오신김에 한가지 물어볼게 있습니다.
<Ponics> 콤뿌따에 이런 신기한 대화방이 있다는것을 처음 알았습니다.
<Ponics> 너무나 신.기. 합니다~!
<FreakyTux> 아 이것을 대화방이라고 부르는군요
<yemharc> 다들 게슈탈트 붕괴가 일어나고 있어.....................
<semosi_Home> 윈도우에 버츄얼박스에 우분투에 APML을 설치한것 까지는 좋았는데
<semosi_Home> 담에 잘 넘어가지 않네요
<semosi_Home> 그 다음이 잘 안됩니다.
<FreakyTux> APML은 뭔가요?[진지]
<yemharc> 그 다음이 어떤걸 말하시는건지.......
<Ponics> 와.. 콤뿌따 고수분들만 모이셨군요...
<semosi_Home> 음 이럴테면 제로보드 같은것을 설치하고 싶었는데
<semosi_Home> 그것이 제대로 안되요
<Ponics> 굽실~! 굽실~!
<yemharc> 조금 더 자세하게 ;ㅁ;
<semosi_Home> 일단 아이피를 제대로 찾지 못하겠어요
<yemharc> 아.....혹시 접속은 윈도에서?
<jincreator> 질문과 상관은 없지만 APM뒤의 L은 무엇인가요?
<semosi_Home> 네
<yemharc> 가상에다 서버 깔고 외부서 접속하려면 버박설정 건드려야 할거에요
<semosi_Home> 제가 빨리 치다가 헛 나간것 알파벳 같습니다.
<semosi_Home> 버박 설정을 건드려야 한다구요..
<semosi_Home> 음 그정도까진 아직 무리인데..
<yemharc> 뭐더라..........
<yemharc> 버박 네트워크 설정에서 TUN인가 뭔가였는데
<jincreator> NAT?
<jincreator> 포트 포워딩도 가능합니다.
<yemharc> http://rookiecj.tistory.com/198 요거 참고하세요
<CuBric> 으흠
<yemharc> CuBric, 어서오세요
<CuBric> 하룽
<FreakyTux> CuBric: 안녕하세요
<jincreator> Cubric님, 안녕하세요?
<CuBric> 다들 금요일 밤에 무사하신지요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> jincreator, 포워딩도 있는데 버박설정 건드리는게 더 간단했던걸로 기억하거든요
<CuBric> 13일의 금요일 인데
<yemharc> 막상 가상pc류는 전혀 안써서 모르는게 문젭니다만
<FreakyTux> 기숙사 키를 잃어버렸습니다
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 문을 안 잠그고 다니면 되겠군요
<FreakyTux> 문제는 전자식이라...
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<CuBric> 아 드디어
<CuBric> 낼은
<CuBric> 밀님과 밀회를 나누는 날이군요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 기숙사 하면 훼인생활 하던거밖에 안떠올라요
<jincreator> FreakyTux 이렇게 여시면 됩니다. http://blog.enzoy.pe.kr/attach/1/1176340299.gif
<yemharc> jincreator, 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이 고전은 또 어디서 구하셨어욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 오.. 버박이 뭔가요 ?
<jincreator> 고전 2 http://blog.enzoy.pe.kr/attach/1/1355003435.gif
<jincreator> 구글링에서 벽치기 치면 나옵니다.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저거 진짜 오래된걸텐데
<FreakyTux> 당겨서 열면 되는건가요
<shriekout> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 오... 정말 고수분들이시군요.. 참으로 신기 합니다.. 어떻게 콤뿌따 안에 또다른 콤뿌따를....
<Ponics> 아.. 정말 신기 하군요..
<jincreator> Ponics 버추얼박스는 컴퓨터를 가상으로 구현하여 안에 운영체제를 돌리는 프로그램중 하나입니다...라고 설명하면 되려나요?
<yemharc> Ponics, 세상이 좀 많이 판타스틱합니다
<shriekout> 열쇠... 아마... 제이슨이 가지고 있을듯...
<FreakyTux> 제이슨이라...
<Ponics> 아... 정말 대단한 기술이군요.. 콤뿌따 판매 하는 사람들 다 망하겠군요..
<FreakyTux> Jason인가요
<FreakyTux> '자손'이라고 읽는건줄 알았는데;;
<semosi_Home> 컴퓨터 판매하는 사람은 기계만 파니까 망하지는 않을겁니다.^^
<jincreator> 클라우드와 맞물려 데스크톱 부문은 타격이 좀 있을수도 있지요.
<semosi_Home> 근간에 저기 외국에서 들여오는 클라우드 컴퓨터 이야기 이신가요?
<Ponics> 오.. 클라우드 는 뭔가요 ? 제가 콤맹이라서...
<semosi_Home> 구글에서 만들었다고 하던가?
<jincreator> 우리나라에도 KT에서 하는데요.
<FreakyTux> cloud 구름이요
<FreakyTux> 아닌가;;
<shriekout> 저 찾으셨나요?
<CuBric> 하암
<shriekout> 제 한글닉이 매지구름 입니다만...
<CuBric> 자야 할끄나
<FreakyTux> 어잌후
<semosi_Home> 아 매지구름
<jincreator> 매지구름이 아닌 구름만 찾았습니다.
<semosi_Home> 저분이었군요
<Ponics> 밀님 / 밀님 ?
<shriekout> 아... 그럼 전 이만 =33
<shriekout> 헛...
<yemharc> Ponics, 네?
<Ponics> 밀님 / 클라우드라는 신기술이 나왔다고 합니다.. 와~! 너무 신기 합니다~! 그런데 클라우드와 웹하드 하고 차이가 뭔가효 ?
<yemharc> Ponics, 클라우드가 실제로 나온건 대충 4년 가까이 됐습니다
<yemharc> 다만 상용화가 안되 있었을 뿐이구요
<CuBric> 클라우드는 자신의 공간을 웹상으로 띄우는거고
<yemharc> 클라우드와 웹하드의 결정적인 차이는 동기화인데요
<CuBric> 웹하드는 다른 업체의 공간을 내것처럼 쓰는거
<CuBric> 이 차이임
<yemharc> 간단히 예로 들어 설명하면
<Ponics> 밀님 / 국내에서 클라우드라고 광고 하는것들의 내용을 보면... 웹하드와 다른점이 뭔지 알려주세요..
<yemharc> 웹하드 경우에는 강남하고 구로에 두집살림을 차린거고
<yemharc> 클라우드는 부부 한쌍이 집을 2개 가지고 있다.......라고 할 수 있겠네요
<yemharc> 전자는 당연히 두집살림이니 집 구조나 가재도구나 여타 등등 다 틀린데
<yemharc> 후자는 집은 2개인데 안의 구조랑 내용물은 똑같습니다
<yemharc> 그리그 그 차이를 내는게 동기화라는 건데요
<yemharc> 동기화는 말 그대로 '똑같이 만들어 주는'거라고 받아들이시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 강남 집에다 장롱을 들여놓으면
<yemharc> 구로 집에도 똑같은 장롱이 똑같은 위치에 자동으로 세팅되는거지요
<semosi_Home> 마치 컴퓨터 학원에서 듣는 기분입니다. :-)
<semosi_Home> 정말 자세히 쉽게 설명하십니다.
<yemharc> 뭐든지 설명은 알기쉽게 해야하는겁니다 :)
<Ponics> 아.. 그런가효 ? 그럼 현재 항쿡의 클라우딩 이라고 선전하는 서비스들이 정말 자신의 공간을 웹상으로 띄워서 동기화 하는 수준인가효 ? 너무 궁금 합니다.
<yemharc> 전문용어 나발나발 하는건 책 하루만 봐도 할 수 있어요
<yemharc> Ponics, 저도 제대로 써보진 않아서 정확한 평가는 안되겠습니다만
<CuBric> 포닉스님
<shriekout> 웹하드는 분륜이고...
<CuBric> 그 것뿐입니다
<shriekout> 클라우드는...
<CuBric> 자신의 공간을웹 상으로 띄우는거 뿐
<yemharc> 다음 클라우드를 예로 들어 설명하면, 일단 클라우드는 맞습니다
<yemharc> 다만 구조적으로 드롭박스랑 비교해 보면 구조적으로 부족한(느린) 부분을 전송속도로 때우는 느낌이 약간 들고 있어요
<yemharc> 그래도 점점 나아지고 있습니다
<Ponics> 머 클라우드 와 웹하드의 이론적 차이야 알지만... 항쿡에서의 막대한 광고비를 써가면서 광고하는 클라우딩 서비스가 과연 이론에 충실한건지 단지 웹하드에 편리성만 가미해서 클라우드 라고 떠벌리는건지
<yemharc> 클라우드 기술의 포인트는 동기화라고 보시면 되요.
<yemharc> 기술 자체가 나온지도 꽤 되었고 완성도도 높아져서 현재는 그렇게까지 돈이 많이 드는 고급 기술은 아니에요
<yemharc> 다만 그렇게 광고하고 뭐하고 하는 이유는 다른게 아니라 국내 IT환경의 특수성이라고 보는데요
<yemharc> 국내 IT환경을 보면 상당히 폐쇄적이잖습니까
<Ponics> 자.. 그렇다면.. 회사에서 M$ 제품군으로 문서를 만들어서 클라우딩에 올려서 PC 이외의 기종에서도 보고 편집 하고 머 그런것들을 보여 주잖아요.
<yemharc> 네
<semosi_Home> Ponics: 님은 초보라고 말하지만 그렇게 초보는 아닌것 같은데요 :-)
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 네트워크 전문가십니다
<FreakyTux> semosi_Home: 정확히 짚으셨습니다 :)
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 사실 제가 네트워크 기술을 저분께 설명드리고 있는거 자체가 그냥 시험보는 느낌입죠 네 (..........OTL)
<Ponics> 자.. 그렇다면.. PC 이외에 기종에서도 M$ 오피스 제품군과 호환되거나 혹은 같은것이 설치 되어야 한다는 것이 콤맹의 짧은 생각 입니다..
<semosi_Home> 원래 저런 이야기는 좀 골치아픈 이야기라 좀 길게 이야기 하면 저같은 초보는 조용히 입을 막는 경우가 많은데..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 물론 오픈 오피스 가 호환은 되지만..
<yemharc> Ponics, 그야 동기화를 시켜주는건 데이터 뿐이니 그 데이터 포맷을 읽기 위한 프로그램은 필요하지요
<Ponics> 머 그렇게 되면.. 결국 라이센스 문제가 해결 되어야 하고.. 머 오픈이니.. 커머셜한 서비스나 제품에서 명시만 잘해줘도 1차는 넘어가지요..
<yemharc> Ponics, 현재 웹 환경이 점점 표준화 되어 가는 이유중의 하나이기도 합니다
<yemharc> 스마트폰이라는 (일단은)걸출한 모바일 단말기가 대중적으로 보급되고
<yemharc> 그걸 받쳐주는 무선 통신망과 그걸 활용하게 해주는 클라우드 시스템이 보급되면서 표준화를 안 시키면 다들 손해밖에 남는게 없는 상황이 된거죠
<semosi_Home> 실제로 최종 작업물은 요즘 뷰어를 통해서 많이 해소되는 것 같다는 생각이고요
<semosi_Home> 그리고 프로그램들도 통용되는 포맷을 많이 지원한는것 같습니다.
<yemharc> Ponics, 그리고 라이센스의 경우인데요
<semosi_Home> 대표적인것이 pdf 포맷인것같습니다.
<yemharc> xls같은 소위 엑셀 데이터의 경우, 오피스 프로그램은 라이센스 적용을 받지만 그걸 통해 생산해 낸 파일의 경우에는 xls포맷을 오픈시켰기 때문에 라이센스에서 자유롭습니다
<yemharc> 그걸 읽어들일 기술만 있다면 아무 문제가 없는거죠
<semosi_Home> 근간에 버젼업되면서 xlsa 이던가 하던데요..
<yemharc> 그래서 MS오피스가 없는 리눅스에서도 예전부터 오픈오피스 프로젝트가 시작되어서 현재는 MS오피스에서 생산하는 모든 파일을 윈도우 환경과 똑같은 모양으로 보고 수정할 수 있지요
<yemharc> xlsa도 지원하고 있습니다
<semosi_Home> 아 그렇군요..
<yemharc> 최신 리버오피스에 그 포맷이 들어있더군요
<Ponics> 훔... 아무튼 클라우드가 이론상으로만 되어주면 참~! 좋은데... 말로 표현할 방법이 없네요~!
<FreakyTux> 다만 기존 포멧에 x가 붙은 포멧(xlsx, pptx등등)은 좀 불완전하죠
<semosi_Home> 제가 첨 저 단어를 들어본것은 거창한 프로젝트를 여러사람들의 컴으로 나누어 계산한다고 하는 것이었는데
<semosi_Home> 요즘은 가전제품 선전처럼 많이 사용되더군요
<shriekout> 저도 그렇게 이해하고 있어요
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 그건 클라우드가 아니라 분산컴퓨팅이라고 합니다
<shriekout> seti 프로젝트 같은거
<semosi_Home> 아 그렇군요
<yemharc> 영어로는 Distributed computing
<Ponics> 요즘 유비꿔다써 가 쑥~! 들어간것 같습니다..
<yemharc> 시작은 예~엣 날에 인텔에서 베오울프 시스템이라는걸로 본격적으로 자본이 들어갔구요
<Ponics> 사실 유비꿔다써 가 너무 좀 광범위 해서..
<yemharc> Ponics, 유비쿼터스는 제가 볼떈 그냥 '개념'을 설명하기 위해 나온 말 정도로밖엔 안보여요
<yemharc> 딱히 중심이 되는 기술이 없고
<semosi_Home> 음 복잡하고 집약적인 것이 때론 불편할것 같아요
<yemharc> 결국은 '우리모두 선 없는 세상에서 살아보자'가 되다 보니
<Ponics> 훔... 선은 없을 수는 없겠지요..
<semosi_Home> 얼마전에 집에 키를 요즘 유행하는 자동키로 바꾸었는데
<Ponics> 어차피 무선의 한계가 있다보니..
<semosi_Home> 첨에 3번만에 겨우 집에 들어왔어요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<semosi_Home> 혹 머리아프거나 술먹은 날이면 힘들것 같아요
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 클라우드도 분산컴퓨팅도 다 유비쿼터스라는 말 안에 들어갑니다
<Ponics> 아.. 역시 콤맹이라서 이해하기 너무 어렵습니다...
<semosi_Home> 열쇠는 일단 들어가면 열리는데..
<yemharc> Ponics, 근데 실질적으로 무선을 대체할 기술이 없지 않나요?
<shriekout> 전 술먹으면... 열쇠구멍에 열쇠를 못 꼽겠더라구요... =ㅅ=;;;
<drake_kr> 인텔이 샌디를 2세대라고 부르는 이유는 무선디스플레이?
<yemharc> Ponics, 그렇다기보다 사실 무선이 결국 통신의 궁극인거같은데요
<semosi_Home> 무선을 대체할 기술은 없겠죠
<Ponics> 밀님 / 훔.. 콤맹의 짦은 생각으로는 무선의 한계라는건.. 결국 사용하는 주파수대역 인데.. 이것이.. 참..
<semosi_Home> 원래 보이는것 아님 안보이는것 아닌가요?
<Ponics> 밀님 / 2.1Ghz 냐.. 5Ghz 이냐... 이것이 떡밥이죠...
<yemharc> Ponics, 그..........뭐더라........저주파 통신이던가요? 그건 어찌되고 있나요?
<drake_kr> 저속 통신은 AM으로도 가능하지 않으려나
<Ponics> 밀님 / 이게 마치 인터넷 꼼뿌따를 처음 접하는 사람들에게 전송속도로 보이므로.. 무조건 높으면 그만큼 데이터가 빨리 가는줄 착각하게 되죠..
<semosi_Home> 그런데 제가 궁금한것이 컴퓨터는 가전제품 인가요? 아님 개발자용 인가요?
<yemharc> Ponics, 그거랑은 틀리지 않나요?
<yemharc> 저 Ghz는 주파수 출력 단위고
<shriekout> 계산기니...
<shriekout> 가전제품 아닐까요?
<FreakyTux> semosi_Home: 쓰기에 따라서요
<shriekout> =3
<Ponics> 밀님 / 그런데 마치 광고할때는 주파수 대역이 높으면 높을수록 빠르다는 식으로 교묘하게 선전을 하죠.. ㅋ
<yemharc> Ghz를 높게 잡는건 발전소에서 전력 송신할 때에 손실량까지 감안해서 고압으로 보내는거랑 비슷한 이치로 알고 있는데요
<semosi_Home> 맞습니다. 저도 그렇게 생각합니다. shriekout 님
<yemharc> 게다가 주파수대가 비슷하면 혼선도 있고요
<shriekout> =ㅅ=V
<semosi_Home> 그래서 간단할수록 빠를수록 좋죠....
<FreakyTux> semosi_Home: 자동차도 밥벌이 수단이 될 수 있고 혹은 단순히 교통수단이 될 수 있는거니...
<shriekout> 어쨌든 자동차는...
<yemharc> ALL, 컴퓨터는 그저 써먹을데 많은 장난감이라고 생각합니다 :)
<shriekout> 밥벌이냐 교통이냐 라고 물어본다면...
<shriekout> 운송수단 =3
<yemharc> imsu, 어서오세요
<CuBric> 굿나이ㅣㅅ
<CuBric> 잇
<imsu> 안녕하세요^^
<CuBric> 뱌뱌
<shriekout> CuBric, =ㅅ=m 덥썩~ 어딜 가시나요
<semosi_Home> 맞습니다. 칼도  횟집에서는 생산수단이고 강도에게는 무기이고 뭐 기타등등이지요..
<Ponics> 무선의 주파수 대역이 점점 높아질수록... 직진성이 강하게 되어... 그만큼 음영지역이 많아지고 음영지역이 많아진다는건 그만큼 쎌안테나를 많이 설치해야 한다는..
<yemharc> Ponics, 조만간 상용화 되는 LTE-adv가 5Ghz로 가지 않나요?
<CuBric> 자야함
<shriekout> 안자도 되요
<Ponics> 머 대충 이런 것이죠...
<FreakyTux> imsu: 안녕하세요
<CuBric> 바잉
<shriekout> 오늘 나면... 나이트 메어...
<shriekout> 오늘 자면...
<semosi_Home> 그런가요?
<yemharc> Ponics, 네, 그 음영지역때문에 몇년전에 저주파 통신 개발한다고 한창 떠들던걸로 기억하고 있거든요
<semosi_Home> 좀 튼튼한 주파수에 부실한 주파수를 언져서 갈수는 없나요?
<FreakyTux> 그러고보니 오늘 유난히 뭐 잊어먹어서 많이 왔다갔다 했네요
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 핑 위에 핑을 얹는거랑 비슷한 말이 됩니다
<semosi_Home> 그런가요?
<imsu> 역시 핸폰챗은 불편해 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 핸드뽕이 영어로 말하는 쎌룰러폰 이좌나요.. 중계기 안테나의 전파 파형 형태가 마치 쎌( 6각형 ) 같다고 해서...
<yemharc> ..........아, 근데 난 네트워크 전공자도 아닌데 이 무슨 아는척.....   죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<semosi_Home> 주파수 보낼때 한가지만 보내지말고 여러가지 동시에 보내서 받는 쪽에서 분리해서 받으면 안되나요?
<semosi_Home> 한신호에 여러가지 뭉쳐서 보내서
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 실제 현재의 모든 전파통신이 그렇게 이루어지지 않습니까?
<semosi_Home> 아 그렇군요
<Ponics> 훔.. 뭉쳐서 보내서 받은 쪽은 겁나 풀어 해칩니다..
<Ponics> 지금의 통신 장비들은 대부분이 OFDM 방식을 쓰죠..
<semosi_Home> 그럼 제 핸드폰 신호도 실은 여러가지 뭉쳐서 가서 가까운 곳에서 분리되는 건가요?
<imsu> 어렵다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 음.....무선도 완전히 동일한지는 모르겠습니다만
<Ponics> FDM 방식이... 주파수 시분활 머시기 라고 했는데 기억이 가물 합니다... 거기에 앞에 붙는 O 는.. Overhaed 라고 해서..
<yemharc> 일단 컴퓨터의 통신 방식을 가지고 설명해 드릴까요?
<Ponics> 속도를 겁나 오버 시키는 방식이죠..
<semosi_Home> 앞으로는 높은산에 큰탑 세우지 말고 지중으로 유도해서 전달하는 방법은 어떨까요?
<imsu> 공돌이들 대화는 너무 어려워.. ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 그것도 무선으로 말이죠
<imsu> 잉..
<Ponics> 헛... 전 공돌이 아니고 콤맹백수 입~니다~!
<semosi_Home> 음 안되려나?
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 땅속까진 모르겠고, 현재 펨토셀을 줄기차게 뿌려대고는 있습니다
<imsu> 용어의 압박..
<yemharc> 어.....펨토셀이 뭐냐면
<Ponics> 아... 맞다.. 유선과 무선의 가장큰 차이라면... 유선은 싱크로노즈와 어싱크로노즈를 선택할수 있지만.. 무선은 어싱크로노즈 밖엔 안된다능...
<yemharc> 지하철역 같은데 가다보면 천장 근처에 쪼막만한 사각형 박스에 통신사 이름 박혀서 붙어있는거 본 기억 나시는지?
<yemharc> nahanstar, 어서오세요
<imsu> 중계기같은거요??
<yemharc> 네
<semosi_Home> 방금 구글에서 찾아보니 비슷한것 같습니다.
<nahanstar> 네 안녕하세요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그게 펨토셀입니다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> 으흠..기억하기 어렵다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 최근에 무선통신망 부하 때문에 원래는 신고하고 설치해야 하는걸 자율설치로 법이 개정되었습니다
<Ponics> 오... 밀님 초전문가~!
<semosi_Home> 언젠가 자동차에도 설치해서 일정지역에 서서 중계를 한 적도 있었던것 같던데
<yemharc> imsu, 그냥 간단하게, 통신 잘 안되는 곳에 중계 안테나 세운겁니다
<imsu> 그렇군요..
<yemharc> Ponics, 저쪽 관련은 꼬박꼬박 봐줘야 합니다. 적어도 언제 무제한 요금제가 사라지는지는 알아야죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 제가 아는거래봐야 기껏해야 뉴스기사 쪼가리 정도밖엔 안됩니다
<yemharc> 찾으면 다 나와요 (........)
<Ponics> 밀님 / 질문이 하나 있습니다.. 펨토셀 이 송수신을 다 하나효 ? 예를 들자면.. 중계기도 어차피 인터넷선을 연결해서 중앙으로 데이터를 보내야 하지 않나효 ?
<Ponics> 아.. 인터넷선이 아니라 통신선..
<yemharc> Ponics, .....역시 시험보는 기분이에요
<yemharc> Ponics, 음........아는대로 대답해 볼게요.
<semosi_Home> 음 여기분들이 오늘 상당히 겸양하시는 분들이 많은신것 같습니다. 그런데 실은 아니고..
<semosi_Home> 헷갈립니다. 어려운것을 물어봐야 하는지 쉬운것을 물어봐야 하는지
<semosi_Home> :-) 정답은 궁금한것을 물어봐야 겠지요?
<Ponics> 밀님 / 헉.. 저의 질문이 그렇게 느껴지셨다니.. 죄송합니다.. 전 단지 궁금해서 물어 본것인데.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<yemharc> Ponics, 아뇨 기분 나쁜게 아니에요;;
<imsu> ponic 증폭일까요??추측 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, 넵 정답
<yemharc> 펨토셀이 직접적으로 송수신을 하기에는 너무 작아요
<yemharc> 어제였던가 Ponics님께서 말씀하신거랑 상통하는건데
<imsu> 어차피 주파수는 게인만 변화될것이라  추측.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 유선의 경우 장거리 데이터 전송을 하게 되면 중간중간 리피터라고 신호 증폭기가 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그걸로 신호가 일정 강도를 유지하게 해서 전송중 데이터 손실을 방지하는건데요
<yemharc> 펨토셀이 그와 같은 역할을 한다고 알고 있습니다
<yemharc> 그래서 보통 알아듣기 쉽게 중계기라고 하지만 실질적으로는 증폭기인거죠
<imsu> 증폭을 해준다면 기본적으로 간섭이나 이런거 신경을 써야할거 같은데 알고리즘이 뭐지요
<imsu> ??
<drake_kr> 흠 AM으로는 10kbps 정도는 나오려나
<imsu> 증폭을해준다면 기존 신호들 대비 해서 확률적으로 매핑을 해줘야겠군요 맞나요??
<yemharc> 에구.....팀장님이 난데없이 메신저를 날리셔서  말을 못했네요
<semosi_Home> 설마 아직 회사에 계신건가요?
<drake_kr> http://gigglehd.com/zbxe/infoboard/3782748
<yemharc> 아뇨 집이에요
<yemharc> 아.............어디까지 얘기했죠?
<yemharc> 음..... 증폭시에 간섭같은거였던가요
<semosi_Home> 전 개인적으로 블루투스 좀 발전했으면 좋겠는데 서로 기기간 자료전송이 되는것도 있고 아닌것도 있고
<semosi_Home> 자동차에도 블루투스가 장착되는 시점에서 원..
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 블루투스는 기술이 나쁜거 이전에 그거 나올 당시에 경쟁하던 무선 기술들이 많아서 표준으로 자리를 못잡아서 그렇습니다
<semosi_Home> 그냥 막 사용하지만 usb 참 좋은 시스템이잖아요^^
<shriekout> 과학기술이 발전하면... 생활하기가 편해져야 하는데...
<shriekout> 집에서도 팀장님의 메시지를 받아야 하는... =ㅅ=
<shriekout> 집에서도 업무를... =3
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> AM , FM 차이는 파워냐 헤르쯔냐의 차이 맞나요??오래되서 가물가물하네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> am은 진폭변조
<drake_kr> fm은 주파수벼조
<imsu> ㅇㅇ ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 참 삼성동에서 월드IT쇼 던가 하던데 가 보셧나요?
<Ponics> 자자.. 그렇다면.. 지금 쓰고 있는 무선 넥떡 및 무선 장비들(무선 마우스 키보드 포함) AM 일까효 ? FM 일까효 ?
<semosi_Home> 삑 FM
<semosi_Home> 틀렸나요?
<drake_kr> 거의 fm이겠죠
<drake_kr> am은 손실률이 70%정도인데
<semosi_Home> 원래 FM이 손실이 높지 않나요?
<semosi_Home> 반대이던가요?
<Ponics> 자자.. 그럼 am 과 fm 의 수신 비거리가 어떤쪽이 더 멀리 갈까효 ?
<semosi_Home> 당현히 AM
<drake_kr> 전류만 받쳐준다면 am
<semosi_Home> 당연히..오타였군요
<Ponics> 자.. 그럼 콤뿌따의 무선 넥떡 이 FM 을 쓰면.. 당근 수신 비거리가 짧다는 말이 되는 건가효 ?
<drake_kr> 효율로 따지면 fm이 더 멀리 나갈것 같은데요
<imsu> 에이 적분이나해야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<semosi_Home> 잠시 인터넷 검색 찬스 사용하겠습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금까지 그거 뒤져보고있었는데 잘 안나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<semosi_Home> 원래 시골길 달리면 FM 잘 안잡혀서 그냥 AM 듣고 가는것 아닌가요?
<imsu> AM이 더멀리가요
<semosi_Home> 그래서 음질좋은쪽은 FM 멀리 시골까지 오는쪽은 AM이라고 생각했는데
<drake_kr> 전제조건은 전기..
<Ponics> 그건 FM 파형의 직선형 성질 때문에 중간에 장애물을 만나면 AM 처럼 우회 하질 못하기 때문입니다..
<imsu> 직선형이라는건 주파수차이인데 다른얘기아닌가요??
<Ponics> 그래서 무선 넥떡이 복층 건물에서는 잘 안되는 이유가.. 바로.. 장애물에 의해서 신호가 반사되버리기 때문이죠..
<imsu> 변조방식의 차이에대한장단점..
<Ponics> 넵... 머 좀더 복잡하게 설명하기 시작하면야..
<Ponics> 머리 복잡해 집니다.. ㅋ
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu는 수학선생인데 복잡하게 설명해도 다 알아들을텐데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오래되서 식이안떠올라요..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 머.. 송출 전력 에 주파수 대역에... 상층권 머.. 거시기 거시기.. 에... 변수들이 워낙 많아서요..
<yemharc> 히그..........
<imsu> 예전에알던건데....
<Ponics> 그냥 간단히 라디오로 하죠.. ㅋ
<yemharc> 끝내고 왔습니다
<drake_kr> whdmi 장난아니군요
<yemharc> (Ponics님의 명강의 시작됐다!!)
<drake_kr> 흠..
<Ponics> AM 는 어딜 가던 잡히지만 잡음이 많고 FM 은 음질은 깨끗하지만.. 음영지역이 많다 ! - 입니다~ 끝 -
<imsu> 기억이맞나??am 은 복구가어렵지않나요??
<Ponics> 넵... 좀더 공돌스틱 하게 말하자면... 변복조 할때.. 파형진폭 외형만 디코딩 하기에...
<imsu> fm은 주파수특성을 잘 헤집으면 복구가 더 잘되지않나요??
<imsu> 슬슬 기억이 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 중첩되는 주파수를 소리로 내주니.. 라디오 는 사실 노이즈나 잡읍이라고 생각 안하고 그 역활을 충실히 하는것이죠..
<Ponics> 그런데 이건 번외 입니다.. 표준FM 이란 좀 웃긴 놈이 등장하면서...
<drake_kr> http://www.aceking.co.kr/datacomm/data_02.html
<imsu> 갑자기 주파수 하니 떠오르는게 오디오 연구실인데 돌비사운드를 모르는 선임이 있었지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 부족한 FM 주파수 대역을 해결 하게 되긴 합니다..
<semosi_Home> 모오스 부호는 어떤 주파수대 인가요?
<Ponics> 혹시 단파무전기 라고 들어 보신분~? 두발 들어 보세요~!
<semosi_Home> 요즘 무척 배우고 싶던데 ^^
<yemharc> 들어만 봤습니다아
<Ponics> 그건 좀 애매 합니다...
<semosi_Home> 물구나무 서고 있습니다.
<FreakyTux_> 아, 손으로 땅도 짚어야 하나요;;거기까진 무리
<Ponics> 모으스 부호가 어떤 주파수 대역이라고 물어 보시는건.. 입에서 홍시맛이 나는데 왜 홍시맛이 나냐고 물어 보는것과 같다는..
<semosi_Home> 옛날 도덕시간에 간첩이야기 하고 단파라디오 이야기를..
<imsu> 주파수 대역을 알고있다면 여명의 눈동자가 없었을지도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Ponics, 궁금한게 하나 있습니다
<Ponics> 모으스 부호 가 사용되는 매체는 많습니다... 유선으로도 하고... 무선으로도 하고.. 2차세계대전 때는 함선과 함선끼리 라이트 빛으로도 모으스 부호를 했습니다..
<shriekout> 컵라면 먹으면서 눈팅중... 맛있다...
<Ponics> 밀님 / 뜨끔~! 질문은 개인적으로 공중화장실 안에서 다이 다이로..... 해주세욘.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 암튼 요즘 너무 대화가 어려워진 이방.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 모스부호의 기준은 전파통신이 아니라 신호의 길고 짧음(dot n dash)니까요
<yemharc> Ponics, 으잌
<yemharc> Ponics, 별게 아니라 무선통신에 쓰이는 전파가 대기의 영향을 받느냐는겁니다만.... (물론 벼락치면 영향받겠지만 이런거 말고 순수하게 대기)
<semosi_Home> 그렇죠 제가 너무 어리석은 질문을 했는데요..왜 옛날에 라디오 옆에끼고 모오스 날리는 것은 어떤 원리인지 궁금해서요
<Ponics> 밀님 / 그건 저의 능력 밖의 일이라서.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; 하지만 아는 짧은 지식으로 말씀 드리자면...
<yemharc> 넵
<imsu> 어려워 어려워 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 밀님 / 국제 전파 관리 협약인가 뭔가 해서... 전파의 송출을 어느정도 제안합니다.. 2차세계 대전 까지만해도 제한이 없어서.. 송출이 쎈놈이 짱 먹었습니다.. 즉 그 주파수대역을
<Ponics> 다 잡았다는 뜻이죠..
<yemharc> 상대적으로 작은 소리가 묻힌거군요
<Ponics> 일단.. 주파수가 송출출력이 쎄면 상층권 까지 올라가서 다시 반사 되어서 지구 반대편 까지 갔습니다... 그런데 왜 제한을 하기 시작했냐면... 항공기가 점점 전자화 되기 시작하면서..
<imsu> 미쿡 통신 주파수 대역 보면 참 웃겨요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 항공기 전자 장비에 문제를 일으키는 경우가 발생하기 때문이죠..
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 지금 세대로 따지면 일종의 재밍과 같은 현상인거군요
<Ponics> 전자 장비들은 전기가 공급되면 고유한 주파수 를 발생 시킵니다.. 이걸 사투리로 말하면 네츄얼 프리퀀시라고 합니다..
<Ponics> 좀 예민한 놈들은 외부의 프리퀀시에 의해서 데이터가 왜곡 되는 문제가 발생합니다..
<yemharc> (모니터에 자석 가져다 대면 일그러지는거랑 비슷한걸로 이해해 두겠습니다)
<Ponics> 뱅기 의 전자 고도계나 쎈써놈들이 외부 자극에 민감합니다..
<Ponics> 그런놈들이 왜곡된 데이터 가지고 운행을 하게 되면... 어케 될까효 ?
<yemharc> submarine, 어서오세요
<yemharc> 사고가 나겠지요
<Ponics> 빙고!
<imsu> 에휴 에디슨이없어야 내가 이고생안하는건데 ㅎㅎ
<submarine> ^^안녕하세요~
<Ponics> 그래서 송출 출력을 제한 하기 시작 한것입니다.. 머 사실.. 이것도 미쿡놈들이 앞장서서
<semosi_Home> 이런 질문은 무척 조심스럽고 사적입니다만 Ponics 님은 새마을 운동과 가까운 세대인가요? 먼 세대인가요?
<shriekout> submarine, 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 시작 한것이죠..
<submarine> ^^안녕하세요~ㅎ
<Ponics> 저요 ?
<semosi_Home> 네
<Ponics> 저 나이 어립니다... 넙죽...
<yemharc> 확실히 우주통신에 이용하는 송출 출력이 약하면 날아갈리 없으니 애초에 불가능한건 아니었다는거라는 말씀이시군요
<submarine> 아 맞다 혹시 BB탄 필요하신 분 계신가요? 집에 청소하다보니 800발짜리 세통이 나왔네요ㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 백수가 할일이 없다보니.. 이것저것 보다 보니.. 찌라시 지식 입니다...
<submarine> 혹시 집에 아이들 있으시거나 취미로 총질 하시는 분 계시면ㅋ
<semosi_Home> 총을 이 기회에 한개 사볼까?
<yemharc> Ponics, 어....근데 지금 설명하신거랑 대기에 의한 영향은 어떤 상관관계가 있는건가요?...
<submarine> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음........질문이 좀 명확하지 않았을까요...
<semosi_Home> 그런데 왜 총알만 있는건가요?
<yemharc> 전파송출->대기중을 통과->전파의 변조 등의 영향이 있는가..........라는 질문입니다
<Ponics> 대기에는 별 영향이 없죠... 단지 구름낀 날에는 전파가 더 잘 산란 된다는 것과... 제트기류 가 지나가는 곳은 전파가 잘 안잡힌다는것 빼고는요..
<submarine> 아;; 총은 서너달 전에 친척 동생들에게 다 줬거든요
<yemharc> 그런 직접적인걸 제외하면 영향이 없는거군요
<submarine> 그때 총알도 다 준걸로 기억하는데 이게 왜 여기 있는지...
<yemharc> 결국 전파도 빛과 성질이 같네요
<Ponics> 넵... 머 어차피 전파 가 말이 전파지.. 가청 주파수 이외의 음파 이니깐요..
<yemharc> .....근데 전파=/=빛으로 알고 있는데.....
<yemharc> 으음.....
<yemharc> 근데 성질은 같고........
<Ponics> 빛이 산란 하는것 처럼.. 전파도 산란을 합니다..
<submarine> 전파에 대해 확실히 느낄 수 있는 방법이 있어요
<yemharc> 아............. 생각해보면 여기서 착안한게 광통신이지 (먼산)
<imsu> 이러다 bb탄 총알 궤적 얘기까지 나올것같은 기분??ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 잠시 다른 주제를 말해도 될까요?
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 네
<submarine> 네
<semosi_Home> 총알에 맞는 총 있는 사이트 좀 뿌려봐 주세요 :-)
<yemharc> imsu, 탄도학은 생각보대 재미없는 학문이에요
<Ponics> 와.. BB탄.. 총알... 그거.. 방바닥에 깔아 놓고.... 밟으면.. 이야~! ( 케로로의 개그본능 ? )
<submarine> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> semosi_Home, ? 무슨말씀이신지 잘 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 모델건 사이트 말하시는건가요?
<semosi_Home> 아~~ submarine  님께 한 말이었습니다.
<submarine> 참고로 6mm입니다.
<imsu> drake_kr: 오랜만에 am fm 봤는데 헷갈리네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<submarine> 아 네ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음.......bb탄을 쓰는 녀석이라 가정하면 http://www.gunngun.net/ 이쪽으로 가세요
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> 하이
<submarine> www.okgun.co.kr 여기도 있고요
<Ponics> 저의 짧은 지식으로 말씀 드린거라서... 틀릴 확률이 99% 입니다...  저도 AM FM 에 개념을 중학교 기술시간에 배운거라서...
<submarine> 강도님 안녕하세요~ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 하이요
<Ponics> 헛.. 분도님..
<Ponics> 분도님 / 오셨습니까... 넙죽..
<submarine> ㅎㅎ분도님 월요일에 꼭 오셔야해요
<bundo> 필기법으로 입렷중
<yemharc> (잠시 담배를 한대)
<semosi_Home> 음 비비탄 몇발 쏘려다가 집이 거들나겠습니다. 총이 아주 비싸네요 게다가 가스도 사야 되는것 아닌가요?
<bundo> 떱
<submarine> ㅎㅎ그냥 마트에서 싼거 사시는건요?
<semosi_Home> 간만에 뵙습니다. 분도님
<Ponics> 분도님 / 월요일날 어디 가시 나효 ?
<submarine> 강제노역하러 상암동에 오세요ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아뇨
<submarine> 가스로 쏘는 거는 가스 사야하는데 안그러면 건전지 넣고도 쓸 수 있을거에요 아마
<Ponics> 헉.. 강제노역...
<Ponics> 사상정화 차원에서의 강제 노역 인가효 ? ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<submarine> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 쩝 안드로이드에서 입력 못하겠심
<submarine> ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 흐 갑갑해서  그냥 PC로 접속함
<kbundo> submarine, ? 나보고 일을 해달라고 ?
<kbundo> 어떤거 ?
<submarine> 홈페이지요ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 아 배너 !
<submarine> 네
<submarine> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 분도님 / 매우매우 걱정되고 불안 초초 불면증에 시달리옵니다... 저같은 초허접이 과연 고수님들 앞에서.... 망신은 기본으로 깔고 비웃음 당하지 않을까 불안 하옵니다..
<kbundo> 그거 하려면 내 컴에서가 가능함
<kbundo> 집에 데탑에서 가능
<submarine> 그럼 저희가 월요일에 출근을 인천으로ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 넥북으로 작업 어려움 시간 많이 걸리고 ... 뽀대 안나게 만들어짐
<yemharc> kbundo, 5회 오픈소스 포럼 공지 언제 올라오나요?
<Ponics> 분도님 / 어케 하면 분도님 처럼 많은 분들이 오실까효 ?
<kbundo> yemharc, 월요일 ?
<yemharc> kbundo, 넵
<kbundo> Ponics, 나 회원 맞죠 ?
<Ponics> 분도님 / 넵.. 당근 스페셜 이시죠..
<kbundo> 주소좀 다시 올려 주세요 쩝 나 핸폰 초기화 그동안 3번이라 .. 흑흑 ~
<kbundo> 이제 메세지도 백업 중이긴 한데..
<Ponics> www.kosf.org 입니다.
<kbundo> 저번꺼 날라 갔어유
<semosi_Home> 근간에 분도님 인기가 아이유하고 맞먹는것 같습니다.
<kbundo> 쩝 ~ 인기 없어요
<jincreator> 응? 어느새 분도님과 명휘님이 모두 들어오셨네요.
<Ponics> semosi_Home: / 모르셨어요 ? 분도님 뒷태가... 아주... 그냥... 말로 표현이 안됩니다..
<kbundo> Ponics, 일단 페북에서 ...
<kbundo> 그릅 만들면서 사람 데려오면 어떨까요
<Ponics> 넵... 좋습니다.. ㅋ
<semosi_Home> Ponics: 님께 노후대책으로 저런것을 좀 배워놓아야 하나 관심 막 당겨지네요
<Ponics> 저야 많은 분들이 서로 의견을 나누면 좋쵸..
<Ponics> 그러다보면.. 좋은 아이디어나... 좋은 예제 등등이
<kbundo> semosi_Home, 회원 가입하세유 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 많이 나오게 되니깐요..
<semosi_Home> 내일 마트에 가서 권총이나 하나 사고 콜라캔 하나 먹고 카우보이 흉내나 내 볼까나
<Ponics> semosi_Home: / 의도는 카우보이 였으나.. 그 끝은.. 무장강도 ? ( 개그 였습니다.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; )
<kbundo> Ponics, 어 혹시 홈페이지에 회원 아니어도 글 다 보게 안될까요 ?
<kbundo> 일반 적인 글들은 회원 아니어도 공개 하면.. 어떨찌요
<Ponics> 분도님 / 아.. 그럼 회원가입을 안하시는 분들이 너무 많이 발생하지 않을까효 ?
<Ponics> 분도님 / 훔... 읽기만 가능하게 하란 말씀 이죠 ?
<kbundo> 넵
<Ponics> 분도님 / 쓰기는 회원가입 하고..
<Ponics> 분도님 / 알겠습니다..
<kbundo> 네..
<Ponics> 분도님 / 워낙 아이템이 공돌틱 해서.. 언냐들이 군바리.바퀴벌래,kosf 가 되지 않을까 하는 걱정이 앞섭니다..
<semosi_Home> 읽기는 아무나 읽을수 있어야 초반기에 회원들이 쑥쑥 늘지 않을까요
<submarine> ㅎㅎ메일 보내느라 흐름을 놓쳤다는...ㅋ
<Ponics> 넵.. 바꿔 놓겠습니다..
<kbundo> ^^;
<kbundo> 그리고 GNU 보드 모듈중 페북하고 트윗 날리는거 있는가요 ?
<semosi_Home> 서브마린은 해병인가요?
<kbundo> 그거 있으면 설치 해놓으세유 ^^;
<Ponics> 분도님 / 훔... 그건 게시판 스킨 기능 이라서효... 아마 있을껍니다..
<kbundo> 그리고 페북에 그룹 하나 만드세요
<kbundo>  관심 가질만 한 이들 같이 초대 해봅시다
<kbundo> 그리고 우분투 포럼에도 글하나  쓰는데
<kbundo> 저한테 먼저 보내 주세요
<jincreator> submarine님, 공개 SW 우수사용기 공모전 결과는 언제 나오나요?
<kbundo> 머 어렵게 쓰실거 없음 편하게 써서 메일 주세요 조금 이상한거만 제안 해줄께요
<Ponics> 분도님 / 일부 게시판은 그냥 회원들만 보는것이 있구요 대부분은 다 공개 했습니다..
<kbundo> 넵 ^^;
<kbundo> Ponics, 전화 되유 ?
<Ponics> 분도님 / 넵...
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다...
<semosi_Home> 오늘은 상당히 공학적인 이야기가 많았네요
<semosi_Home> 그런데 재순님은 요즘 잘 보이지 않네요
<semosi_Home> 제가 시간을 잘 못맞춘 것인가요?
<yemharc> 재순님 요즘 자주 못오세요
<yemharc> 오셔도 그렇게 오래 안있으시구요
<semosi_Home> 뭔일 있나요?
<yemharc> 그건 잘 모르겠어요
<semosi_Home> 여턴 오늘은 긴시간 모두 참 활기찬 대화를 나눈것 같습니다.
<semosi_Home> 주말저녁에 잘 주무시고요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 네
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 주말 잘 보내세요 :)
<semosi_Home> 네트웍을 좀 더 공부해서 개인 서버구축을 완료할까 합니다.
<semosi_Home> 궁금한것 자주 물어보러 들어올게요
<yemharc> 저도 잘 모르니 Ponics 님꼐 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> yemharc: 님 즐거운 시간되세요 bundo 님 잘 계시고요
<semosi_Home> 그럼 나갑니다.
<yemharc> semosi_Home, 들어가세요
<Ponics> 흠냐...
<kbundo> Ponics, 지메일로 보냈습니다.
<Ponics> 분도님 / 넵... 알겠습니다.
<kbundo> 히히 계속 미드 봐야징
<kbundo> 나중 또 봐유 ~~ ^^;
<yemharc> kbundo, 등러가세요
<kbundo> ^^;
<Ponics> 저도 이만.... 오늘도 콤맹의 짧고 허황된 이야기 들어 주셔서 감사합니다..
<yemharc> Ponics, 네 주말 잘 보내세요 :)
<yemharc> Ponics, 5월 정기세미나에서 하실 강의 기대하고 있겠습니다
<Ponics> >,.< ;;;
<yemharc> ^^
<Ponics> 그날 잠수 타렵니다.. 고수님들 앞에서 창피 당할 생각 하니 잠이 안옵니다.
<yemharc> 말도안되요
<yemharc> 너무 낮추시기만 하면 주변사람이 곤란합니다
<Ponics> >,.< ;;;;
<yemharc> :)
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-14
<MK-B> bundo: ¿À·¡¸¸ÀÔ´Ï´ç
<bundo> 글자 깨져 보임
<bundo> 봇인가 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<MK-BB> bundo: gma
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> irssi라서 오타난듯
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<JANGNAN> its 드라코옹 표 뻇어서가야겟다
<jincreator> 전 지금 받아서 가는 중이지요. 후후
<jincreator> yemharc님, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 지하철 와이파이가 너무 잘 튕겨서 안되겠네요. 이만 들어갑니다.
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<jangnan> 와 되네
<jangnan> 지금wts옴
<CuBric> 하이룽
<CuBric> 굿 애푸터눈 애브리원
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 요세하녕안
<hanbin973> 진님이 안계시넹 =.=
<drake_kr>  흠
<drake_kr> 기계식 키보드 좋네요
<drake_kr> 으케으케
<hanbin973> 탁탁탁 소리 좋죠잉 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그런데 도씨 있잖아요. 섭씨 기호. 그거 어떻게 쳐요 =.=?
<yemharc> hanbin973, ㄹ 특문이에요
<yemharc> hanbin973, http://mwultong.blogspot.com/2006/01/hangul-special-character-input-table.html
<hanbin973> 그렇군요. 감사합니다. ^^
<hanbin973> 리포트(?) 쓰고 있는데 좀 봐주실분 없으세요 ??
<yemharc> 믕.....?
<hanbin973> 믕? 의 의미는 무엇일까요?
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 죽을꺼같다
<ndsin> 술안먹어!
<shriekout> 헛
<shriekout> 죽을때 죽으시더라도 이번에 구매한 노트북은 저 주시고... 쿨럭~
<hanbin973> 저건 맨날 울 아부지가 하시는 말씀인데. 다음에 또 먹던데 =.=;;
<ndsin> 안샀습니다만?
<ndsin> 아직
<shriekout> 그럼 아직 죽지 마세요... 일단 구매하시고...
<shriekout> ..
<shriekout> 로그 있을건데...
<ndsin> 살려고 알아보는중이었음
<shriekout> 얼마전에 맥주 마시고... '다시는 술 안 먹어'
<shriekout> 그랬던 기억이 =3
<shriekout> 빨리 구매하시고... 술 드시러 고고싱 =3
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> ..........
<ndsin> 집에 어떻게 온건지도 모르겠어요
<shriekout> 초능력일 수도 있어요
<shriekout> 술먹으면 생기는 초능력... 텔레포트!
<shriekout> 술 먹다보면... 갑자기 시공간이 찌그러지는걸 느끼다가
<shriekout> 정신을 차려보면 집에 있지 않던가요!
<ndsin> 아...
<ndsin> 집엔 잘 왔는데
<ndsin> 휴대폰이 없더라구요
<shriekout> 흠...
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/4944
<ndsin> 그래서
<shriekout> 아마 반물질과 충돌해서 없어졌을듯
<ndsin> 노래방에 두고 왔나 싶었는데
<shriekout> ndsin, 오늘 몇일이예요?
<ndsin> 같이 먹은 형이
<ndsin> 챙겼다고 하더라구요 다행
<drake_kr> 저 벌써 맥주 한잔 했어요
<ndsin> 도우미 동생이 집에 가져간줄 알고 깜놀람
<shriekout> 오
<shriekout> 도!우!미!
<ndsin> 일단 휴대폰 받으러 나갔다올게요
<shriekout> 역시 얏홍 고수 ndsin 님 답... =ㅅ=b
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-b
<hanbin973> 왜 난 이해를 못하겠지 =.=
<hanbin973> sia
<hanbin973> 냠
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 아저씨들의 이야기입니다
<drake_kr> 알아두면 나중에 약점잡기 좋아요
<hanbin973> 카이스트가 참 숨막히겠네. 20 명 단위로 죽는 미국은 다 사육장인가봐 =.=
<hanbin973> 무슨 저런식으로 표현을 하는거야;;
<hanbin973> 그런데 저게 뭐 약점인가요 =.=?
<hanbin973> 야동이 나쁜건가 =.=
<drake_kr> 모두가 야동을 보지만 공석에서 야동 이야기하면 돌 맞잖아요
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 저 그런 사람 아님니다
<ndsin> 노래방 간다고 해서 노래방 간거뿐인데 갑자기 아가씨들이 들이닥친거임
<Ponics> 헛... 부럽습니다.. 노래방 + 아가씨
<Ponics> 부럽.. 부럽... +,.+
<shriekout> 오... 노래방 갔는데.... 그냥 아가씨들이 들이닥치는!!!
<shriekout> ndsin, =ㅅ=b
<Ponics> 아.. 나도 노래방 가면 아가씨들이 들이 닥쳤으면 좋켓....
<Ponics> 분도님 / 어오세요.
<bundo> 나 요리 하는 중 .. 히히
<bundo> 다시 거실로 슈슝
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 신입 콤맹 입니다. 잘부탁 드립니다.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2LpQMi/maketecheasier.com/8-useful-and-interesting-bash-prompts/2009/09/04
<yemharc> 이거 재밌네요
<jincreator> 지금 막 해보았습니다. 신기하네요.
<yemharc> jincreator, http://bashish.sourceforge.net/
<yemharc> 이런것도 있습니다
<jincreator> 윽! 이젠 터미널도 테마질이군요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 훔....
<Ponics> 전자쪽 회로도 잘아시는 분 계신가효 ?
<Ponics> 전 콤맹 넷맹 문맹 에 전자맹 이라서... 굽실 굽실~!
<bundo> PS1=' \e[0;31mUser:\e[m \u \n \e[0;31mHost:\e[m \H \n \e[0;31mDate:\e[m \d \n \e[0;31mTime:\e[m \t \n \e[0;31mDirectory:\e[m \w \n  우분투 한국 사용자 모임'
<bundo> PS1=' \e[0;31mUser:\e[m \u \n \e[0;31mHost:\e[m \H \n \e[0;31mDate:\e[m \d \n \e[0;31mTime:\e[m \t \n \e[0;31mDirectory:\e[m \w \n  예밀바부'
<jincreator> 두번째 명령어는 좀...
<yemharc> @_@
<Ponics> 분도님 / 주부습진에 항시 시달리시는 분도님...
<bundo> 쩝 ~~ 손은 갠찮아유
<bundo> 주부알콜이 문제지유
<jincreator> 참, 이번 달 강연에 지난달에 못한 acooda님의 KDE 사용기 들어가나요?
<bundo> 아직 하나 못정함 ~ 명환이 정할꺼임
<bundo> 안재석 , jincreator , Ponics 난 3명 정했심
<yemharc> http://sbender.net/~scott/tshirt.jpg   >>> 사람들의 체격변화
<jincreator> 그놈 3에 대한 관심이 높아 강연 주제를 바꿀까 해서요.
<bundo> 그려
<bundo> 기대할께유 ! ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 앗! 기대는 좀...
<yemharc> 그놈3로 강연하시나요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 지금 할까 해서요.
<Ponics> 분도님 / 헉... 저 부감감 때문에... 요즘 잠도 밥도... 지대로 못하고 있쑴당...
<jincreator> 이번에 공개 SW사용기에 글을 올려보았는데 이 중 앞부분이 강의 내용이 될 것 같아요.
<bundo> 우린 발표하는거 안 씹어요
<jincreator> http://oss.kr/6149
<Ponics> 분도님 / 그날 심적 부담감으로 인해서... 잠수 탈지도...
<bundo> 내용가지고 안씹고
<bundo> 나중 술자리에서 인간가지고 씹죠
<bundo> 발표내용가지고는 안씹습니더 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 분도님 / 헉.. 술자리... 헉...
<drake_kr> 흠
<jincreator> 독후감발표 제외입니다.
<Ponics> 분도님 / 무지하게 떨리옵니다.. 강의를 한적의 거의 없어서... ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> ponics // wireless 관련 발표 하시는건가요
<bundo> 작년에도 잘하던데 머 ~~ Ponics
<jincreator> Ponics님, 전 이번이 처음입니다.
<drake_kr> 5월 소모임은 꼭 가야겠쿤요
<jincreator> 2008년에 XL이 많은 건 이해가 가는데 1999년은 왜 L이 아닌 M이 많을까요? 청소년들이 많이 참가하는 것도 아니고...
<bundo> 아 성당간 애들 안오네~~ 안주 다 만들어 헉 아니 반찬 다 만들어 놓았는데 흐
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 성당에서 금주를 시키나보죠.
<Ponics> 흠냐... ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Ponics> 발표 자료가 너무 허접해서...
<jincreator> 차마 친히 안주를 준비해놓은 아버지께 말씀드릴 수는 없으니 늦게 집에 오는 쪽으로...
<Ponics> 아놔.. 강의를 듣는 분들이 아마도 너무나 지루해 하실지도...
<bundo> 소고기 불고기인데 ? 안주겸 반찬 ^^;
<drake_kr> 으아 내년까지 소고기 못먹음요
<bundo> Ponics 걱정 말아요 지루하면 나가서 담배 피면 되유 .. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> drake_kr 와이 ?
<drake_kr> bundo // 2mb
<Ponics> 분도님 / 다른 분들은 담배피우러 가셔도 되는데 분도님만큼은 안됩니다.. 분도님 자리에 순간접착제 발라 놓겠습니다..
<drake_kr> Ponics // 에이, 그거가지고 되겠어요?
<bundo> 우린 미국산 호주산 그런거 안가립니다. 한끼에  1.5키로 먹습니다.
<bundo> 아들 둘 대단 ~ 중3 , 중2
<drake_kr> 1.5kg : 두근반
<drake_kr> 요즘은 칠레산 돼지고기밖에 못 먹네요
<drake_kr> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?blogSection=4&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=881&cate_c3=1005&cate_c4=0&depth=3&prod_c=1231657 이거 덕분에 슬럼프에서 벗어났습니다..
<jincreator> 오, 기계식 키보드군요.
<Ponics> 흠냐...
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/100 영화 한편 보세요?
<yemharc> www.freetechbooks.com/
<jincreator> 윽! 한국말이었으면 얼마나 좋았을까...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 번역기를 이용하세요
<yemharc> 통째로 던지면 횡설수설 하니까
<yemharc> 보면서 '이거 도저히 못알아먹겠다' 하는것만 던져주면 그럭저럭 읽힙니다
<jincreator> 전 번역기 사전으로 사용합니다. 모르는 단어가 많은 문장 그냥 복사해서 넣으면 한번에 다 나오죠.
<jincreator> 아무튼 좋은 링크 소개 감사합니다.
<yemharc> :)
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 오늘의 웹서핑은 여기까지.............
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 주변에 영어강사가 둘인데..
<drake_kr> 나한테는 영어를 왜 안가르쳐주지 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 더이상 가르칠 게 없을 정도로 영어를 잘해서...
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 의사소통에 문제는 없어도
<drake_kr> 읽고 쓰기는 문제가 많아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일본어도 그렇고..
<jincreator> 의사소통에문제는 없어도 <-- 이런 걸 잘한다고 부릅니다.
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 다들 12년동안 영어 배웠잖아요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 부잌ㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> 제가 영어하는거 보면
<drake_kr> '이새키.. 하긴 하는데 배우긴 해야될거 같은데..' 이생각 들텐데요
<Seony> drake_kr: 원래 영미권 사람들이, 상대방의 영어를 교정해주는 행위를 아주 무례하게 생각하기 때문에 그래요.
<yemharc> Seony, 그건 또 신기하네요
<drake_kr> Seony // 아뇨아뇨 제 주변에 영어강사(한국사람)가 두명이 있는거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> drake_kr: 그렇담 그 경우에는, 교정을 원하면 돈을 내라에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 근데 seony님은 제 스타일 아시잖아요
<Seony> 무엇보다도 귀찮죠. 한참 대화하고 있는데 단어나 영어 교정해준다고 말 끊을 순 없으니...
<drake_kr> 어설프게 배워가지고는.. 의사소통에 fuck이 들어가지 않으면 대화가 어려우니..
<Seony> drake_kr: 어울리는 영어 강사들이 뒷골목에서 침 좀 뱉다왔나보네요...
<drake_kr> Seony // 아뇨 학생들 가르치는 학원강사들이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 두세문장 가지고 한시간을 뻐길수 있는.. -_-;
<Seony> 그래도 대화할 때 fuck이 들어가지 않고서 대화가 어려울 정도면 심각한 수준인데요?
<Seony> 저는 하루종일 학교에서 애들이랑 얘기해도 그 단어는 하루에 한 번도 들을까 말까하거든요.
<drake_kr> 아.
<Seony> 왜 보통 한국사람도, 가요프로 볼 때 여자가수들 나와서 말하는 거 들어보면 가방끈이 짧은지 아닌지 대충 가늠할 수 있잖아요... 영어도 그런 게 있어요.
<drake_kr> 네 그렇죠
<Seony> 그래서 영어도 말을 좀 상스럽게 하면, 특히나 비영어권 사람이 말을 그렇게 하면 더 안좋게 보는 그런 게 좀 있어요
<drake_kr> 그러니까 방언을 쓰는 중딩같은 타입? 뭐 그런거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아시아에서 이민와서 적응 못하고 사고치는 갱단이구나...
<drake_kr> 그나저나 오늘 결혼식 갔는데 경찰새키가 결혼하니까 간지좀 나던데요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제복입는 사람들이 결혼하면 그렇죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 미국쪽 경찰들 보니까 키 185 미만은 없어보이던데..
<Seony> 안그래요. 작은 사람들도 다 있어요..
<drake_kr> 근데 대부분 키 크죠?
<Seony> 미쿡애들 학창시절 때 하는 일이 맨날 고기만 *쳐*먹고 운동하는 게 대부분이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 여자도 180은 되어보이던데..
<Seony> 170 넘는 여자들이 많긴 하죠. 워낙 크니까...
<shriekout> 전... 미국 여자들은 다 키 큰줄 알았어요
<Seony> 작은 여자도 있죠. 에이브릴 라빈처럼...
<shriekout> 근데... 저보다 작은 미국인 처음보고 놀랬고... 저보다 작은 사람들이 많다는걸 알고는 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 그죠
<shriekout> 어릴때 외국인이라고는 본적이 없어서... 미국 사람 하면... 무조건 다 크다 이런 이미지가 박혀 있어서
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 코가 <-
<Seony> 확실히 좀 크긴 커요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 근데... 동양인에 비해
<shriekout> 몸 비율로 봤을 때...
<shriekout> 몸에 비해 얼굴이 무척 작다고 느낌
<Seony> 네. 그것도 맞아요. 얼굴이 많이 작은 편이죠
<shriekout> 그렇군요... 제가 봤는 외국인만 그런게 아니었군요... 다행 :)
<Seony> 다 같은 사람인데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 피부는 별로 안좋아요.
<shriekout> 네
<shriekout> 피부는 동양인쪽이 매끈...
<Seony> 백인들은 여자고 남자고 할 거 없이 털도 많고 길고 주근깨도 많고...
<Seony> 영화보고 속으면 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그래도 이쁜사람도 많자나요
<Seony> 그래도 가까이서는 좀.... ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 후흠
<Ponics> 훔.... 머 이쁘고 늘씬하거 털 많고 다 좋은데.. 몸에 곰팡이 키우는건 좀 아니죠.. ㅋ
<Ponics> 양키놈님들 께서는 몸에 곰팡이를 키우고 다니 십니다.. 그래서 열대 지방에서 훌러당 하는 이유가 몸에 곰팡이 없에려고 그런거랍니다..
<ndsin> 헐
<Ponics> 일주일 정도 일광소독 하면 3개월동안은 곰팡이가 안피워져서... 피부가 덜 가렵다고 하더군효.. 그런것도 모르고 일광욕을 좋아하는줄알고 동양인이 따라 하다가는..
<Ponics> 피부에 화상 입고 잘못하면 피부암 걸립니다..
<ndsin> 그러쿠나
<Ponics> 백인일 수록 악건성 피부라서... 갸들은 샤워할 때도 비누하면 안됩니다... 비누 쓰면 피부가 짝짝~! 피가 철철~!
<ndsin> 전 지성피부라
<ndsin> 복합성이라
<Ponics> 영화에서 보면 백인 언냐가 샤워기에서 물로만 샤워하고 나오는거 많이 보는데 피부가 악건성이라서 기름기 빠지면 피부가 찟어집니다... 그래서 그런거죠..
<ndsin> 기름기 철철 ㅜㅜ
<Ponics> 피부는 흑형 종족이 짱 좋습니다..
<Ponics> 겉보기가 깜해서 그렇치.. 탄력과 기름기가.. 아주 지대죠..
<ndsin> 그렇죠
<Ponics> 그래서 양키들이 동양 여자들 에 뻑 가는 이유가... 아담하고... 눈 쫘악~! 찟어지고... 피부가 부드러우니.. 뻑 가는 겁니다..
<ndsin> 흠
<shriekout> 기사를 보면 볼수록... 북한은 진짜 솔방울로 수류탄 만들 수 있다는 생각이... =ㅅ=;;;
<Ponics> 모래알로 쌀을 만드는 기술도 있는 부카니스탄의 과학 기술력은 우주레벨 입니다..
<shriekout> =ㅅ=;;;
<Ponics> 농협사태도 부카니스탄의 소행이라고 정부는 말합니다..
<Ponics> 갱장하죠 ?
<yemharc> 음.....중국이 더 뛰어나지 않나요.....라고 하려고 했는데
<shriekout> 요즘 점점 더 믿어지고 있어요
<yemharc> 생각해보니 중국은 과학이 아니라 연금술 (.....먼산)
<Ponics> 조중동 에서 부카니스탄의 기술력에 대해서 자세히 보도 하고 있습니다.. 엄청납니다.. 우주레벨 입니다.. 외계의 과학 기술입니다..
<shriekout> 구미도... 북한군이 와서... 게릴라전이라고 트윗에 올라왔...
<shriekout> 지금 정부에서 쉬쉬하고 잇다고 =ㅅ=;;;
<shriekout> 구미, 광주 단수 원인이... 4대강을 시기한 북한군이 폭파시켜서 생긴 사건이라고... =ㅅ=;;;
<Ponics> 훔... 그런 외계적 레벨의 기술력을 가진 부카니스탄과 맞짱 뜨려고 하는 우리 가카 만쇄이~!
<shriekout> =ㅅ=b
<Seony> 인디펜던스데이처럼 부카니스탄 컴퓨터에 침입해서 윈도우me 설치하면 됩니다. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 아.. 서울역과 고속버스 터미날 폭탄 사건도.. 부카니스탄의 기술력을 흠모하는 민간인이 그랬다고 할지도 모릅니다.. ( 아마도 사실이라고 떠들지도..  )
<shriekout> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 그정도 폭파실력이 한국기술이죠
<shriekout> 북한과 비교하면... =ㅅ=;;;
<Ponics> 그렇쵸.. 그게 우리 가카 가 자랑 하는 항쿡의 군사 과학 기술력 이죠..
<shriekout> 항쿡은 기껏해야 부탄가스 폭발... 그것도 실패...
<shriekout> 부칸은 뭐... 못하는게 없고...
<shriekout> =ㅅ=
<Ponics> 맞습니다~! 전기만 흘러도.. 부카니스탄은 뭐든지 다 해킹 합니다~!
<Ponics> 갱장을 떠나서.. ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 한 기술력 입니다~!
<shriekout> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<jincreator> 아, 지금 대학 때려치우고 앞선 기술력을 가진 부카니스칸에 유학가야 하나?
<Ponics> 그렇게 했다간... 바로 우리 가카 께서... 부카니스탄의 습하이 라고 몰아서 마녀 사냥 당할것입니다...
<shriekout> 이거 캡쳐해서... 국정원에 신고해야지!
<Ponics> 우리 가카 는 대항밍국의 궁민이 자기보다 똑똑하지 않다고 생각 하고 또 똑똑해지려고 하면 큰일 난다고 생각 하십니다..
<shriekout> 절대시계 득템!!!
<shriekout> http://www.google.com/search?q=%EA%B5%AD%EC%A0%95%EC%9B%90+%EC%A0%88%EB%8C%80%EC%8B%9C%EA%B3%84&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:ko-KR:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a
<shriekout> 국정원 절대시계!!! 갖고 싶... =ㅅ=
<shriekout> 근데... 절대시계 받는거 보다... 여기서 노는게 더 재밌... =3
<Ponics> 훔.. 절대반지도 아니고.. 절대시게...
<Ponics> 이야...
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 단가가 무려 1마넌이랍니다 =ㅅ=b
<Ponics> 저거 차면... 싸우론 의 힘을 얻을 수 있는 건가효 ?
<Ponics> 골렘은 저거 땀시 용암에 빠진 건가효 ?
<shriekout> 절대반지 녹여서 만들었다는 소문도 있어요...
<shriekout> 0.0000000000000001% 함유
<Alsen> ÇÑ±Û ¾ÈµÇ¿ä
<Ponics> 이야.. 저도 급 탐이 나는 군효..
<Ponics> 저 절대시계...
<shriekout> Alsen, //charset UTF8
<shriekout> /charset UTF8
<Ponics> 저거 차면... 싸우론의 군대 중에 어둠의 군대(국정원)가 호시 탐탐 감시 할듯 합니다..
<Alsen> ÀÌÁ¦ µÇ³ª¿ä?
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 잘 보임...
<shriekout> ;;;
<Alsen> CHARSET Unknown command
<Alsen> i have mIRC
<shriekout> /charset utf8
<shriekout> ?
<shriekout> 한글
<drake_kr> 아 mirc에서는 안될듯..
<shriekout> ÇÏÀÌ
<shriekout> ÇÑ±Û º¸À̳ª¿ä?
<drake_kr> alsen // you can download "pchat"
<Alsen> ¿À º¸ÀδÙ
<shriekout> Á¦ ÇÑ±Û º¸¿©¿ä?
<Alsen> xchat expired
<Alsen> ³×
<shriekout> ´Ù¸¥ »ç¶÷ ±ÛÀº¿ä?
<Alsen> shriekout, yes
<Alsen> ¾Èº¸ÀÓ;;
<drake_kr> 아웅
<shriekout> Á¦°¡ Áö±Ý cp949·Î ¼³Á¤Ç߰ŵç¿ä
<drake_kr> 근데 전 둘다 잘 보임..
<Alsen> ÀÌ·±;;
<Alsen> À¯´ÏÄÚµå ¾ÈµÇ´Â°Ç°¡;;
<shriekout> /charset utf8 ÀÌ°Å ¾ÈµÇ³ª¿ä?
<Alsen> ³×
<shriekout> Èì...
<shriekout> ±×·³ Àß ¸ð¸§...
<Alsen> ¾ø´Â Ä¿¸Çµå·¡¿ä ÀÌ Å͹̳ο¡¼­ ¾ÈµÇ´Âµí
<shriekout> ¾Æ´¢
<shriekout> ¼Ò¹®ÀÚ·Î Çغ¸¼¼¿ä
<shriekout> ´ë¹®ÀÚ ¸»°í
<Ponics> 전 둘다 안보임..
<Alsen> ´ë¼Ò¹®ÀÚ ÇÏÀÌǬ ´Ù ½áºÃ¾î¿ä
<shriekout> ¾ÈµÇ´Â±º¿ä...
<shriekout> ...
<Alsen> utf-8 utf8 UTF-8 UTF8
<shriekout> Ŭ¶óÀ̾ðÆ®°¡ ¹ºµ¥¿ä?
<Alsen> mIRC
<Alsen> ÀÌ°Ç À¯´ÏÄÚµå Áö¿ø ¾ÈµÈ´Ù³×¿ä ¤»¤»¤»
<Alsen> Æ÷±â!
<shriekout> mirc´Â ¾ÈµÈ´Ù´Â °Í °°...
<shriekout> ³× ±×·±°Í °°³×¿ä
<Alsen> ¹Ù·Î ¿ìºÐÅõ·Î Á¢¼ÓÇÏÁÒ ¹¹ ¤»
<shriekout> ¤¾¤¾
<Alsen> Àá½Ã¸¸ ¤»¤»¤»
<shriekout> Àü ´Ù½Ã utf8·Î :)
<shriekout> 한글 나와라
<drake_kr> 음냠
<Alsen> 이걸론 보이죠?
<Alsen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> pchat?
<Alsen> 아뇨 ㅌ촘ㅅ
<Alsen> ㅌ촘ㅅ
<Alsen> xchat
<drake_kr> irssi가 짱이에염
<shriekout> Alsen, 안보여요
<drake_kr> 도스창 열어서 irc 채팅
<shriekout> Alsen, i can't your chat
<Alsen> 잉?
<shriekout> 헤헤 =33
<Alsen> shriekout, /charset utf-8
<shriekout> 보여요 =3
<Alsen> 윈도우에선 xchat 기간만료 되었더라구요
<shriekout> 재접하고 부터 계속 보였어요 ㅋㅋ =33
<drake_kr> 음
<Alsen> 그래서 갖고 있는게 mIRC뿐이라;;
<Alsen> 결국 우분투를 다시금 켜게 되는;;
<drake_kr> alsen // pchat이나 irssi 기간만료 없어요
<shriekout> mirc도 utf8 될꺼데요?
<Alsen> 또 깔기 귀차나요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 그냥 이거 쓰면 되죠 뭐 ㅋ
<drake_kr> mirc7인가에서 되고 그전까지는 지원안돼요 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> shriekout, 다 해봐쓰요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 걍 irssi 써용
<drake_kr> (도스창에서 모든걸 다 해결하려는 의지)
<Alsen> 그지같은 엠아얄씨 버전도 못보겠네요 크랙버전이라
<bundo> drake_kr  아 배불러
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/~drake
<Alsen> 폰트가 14정도는 되야 보이네요
<Alsen> 눈이 나빠서.. ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> Alsen // 눈을 교체하세요
<Alsen> 드레끼, 눈 사주세요~
<Alsen> 쉐인눈깔로 사주세요
<bundo> Alsen  트웬센 아니시라고 했죠 ?
<Alsen> 분도, 넵
<bundo> ^^;
<Alsen> 분도님 사무실에 늘 계시나요? 상암동;
<bundo> 아뇨
<Alsen> 사무실에는 누가 있나요?
<bundo> 다른친구들이 있고요
<bundo> 3명
<Alsen> 저 거기가면 커피라도 주나요?z
<Ponics> 분도님 / 저녁 설것이는 다 끝내셨는지효 ?
<bundo> 전 싸돌아 다니거나 집에 있어요
<bundo> Alsen 커피 & 비타 & .. 네
<Alsen> 오...
<bundo> Ponics 전 요리만 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 분도님 / 맞다.. 분도님 저번에 세미나 때 음료 무료 제공이라고 하셨는데 ... 전 무료로 음료를 제공 받지 못.....
<Alsen> 분도님 8월에 seony 뵈는 김에 들리려구요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 한창 더울때인데.. ;;
<bundo> Ponics 눈치 빠르게 찾아 먹어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Alsen> 오늘 아침에 자전거 타고 강서구까지 다녀왔어요
<bundo> 오 ~
<Alsen> 강남구->강서구
<Alsen> 하마터면 김포공항까지 갈뻔;;
<Alsen> 강서구 공사중 표지판 인증샷으로 찍고 돌아왔죠 ㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 도곡 타워팰리스->잠실종합운동장(삼성역)->반포대교->동호대교->>>여의도(63빌딩)->한강철교->양화대교->강서구...ㅡㅡ;;;
<Alsen> 우분투는 데탑으로서 기능이 아직까지 없네요.. 아무래도 호환성 문제겠죠;;
<Alsen> 전 그냥 리눅스 공부겸 코딩공부용도로만 사용하고, 그 이상 사용하지 않네요;;
<Alsen> 결국, 공부 안하면 우분투 안킨다는... ;;;
<Alsen> 제 우분투에는 krusader깔려있네요.. ;;
<Alsen> 아! 우분투 한글전환할때 키 전환안되나요???
<Alsen> Shift+SpaceBar ->오른쪽 한영키(알트)
<Alsen> 한글연습 hangul test
<Alsen> 한글에서 영어로는 전환되었는데 영어에서 한글로 전환이 안되네요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 이런
<yemharc> Alsen, 키보드에 한영전환키가 없는거에요?
<Alsen> 아뇨 있는데 설정해보니 한글->영어는 되는데 영어->한글 안되네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 나비설정해봤는데;;
<yemharc> 그건 또 희안한;;
<Alsen> 지금도 Eng gkas
<Alsen> 안되요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Alsen> 쉬프트 스페이스로 영어->한글 전환시켜야 해요 ㅋ
<Alsen> 아 친구가 밖에 날씨 좋으니 '캔맥?' 요ㅈㄹ 하네요;;
<Alsen> 오늘 코엑스에서 공직취업박람회 했다는데;;
<Alsen> 에효... 다녀오겠습니다~~~~
<Alsen> 혼자만 너무 떠들었네;;
<Alsen> 뿅!
<drake_kr> 힁
<Ponics> 흠냐..
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-05-15
<CuBric> 아아아
<drake_kr> 오오오
<Alsen> Heart to Heart~
<Alsen> Talk~
<cartes_> drake_kr, 님
<drake_kr> 네
<cartes_> drake_kr, KT가 어느 인터넷 국제 선로에 연결되어있다고 하셨죠?
<drake_kr> apcn2요
<cartes_> 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 읭
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics> 흠냥..
<cartes_> 안녕들하세요
<yemharc> :)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 안녕ㅇ하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 끙...콘키가 이상하게 자꾸 죽는군요.
<jincreator> *** longjmp causes uninitialized stack frame ***: conky terminated
<jincreator> 밑으로도 쭉 로그 있는데 뭔 말인지 알수가 없네요.
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Ponics> 밑으로 쭉 로그가 있는데 뭔 말인지 알수가 없네요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 로그 묶어서 보여주세요
<jincreator> 묶는다니, 어떻게요?
<Ponics> 주변에 있는 줄이나 고무줄 같은걸로 잘 묶어서...
<jincreator> 웹irc라 파일 전송도 힘들고...
<jincreator> 역시 초천재, Ponics!
<Ponics> ㅡ,.ㅡV ;;;;;;
<jincreator> 60줄밖에 안되는데 도배라도 해야하나...
<yemharc> 웹irc도 다이얼로그 박스는 열리지 않나요?
<jincreator> 그게 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> jincreator, 아주 간단한 방법이 있습니다
<yemharc> 포럼 들어가셔서 제게 쪽지로 보내세요 (.............)
<cartes9> yemharc님 저도 lisp좀 알려주세요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 넹?
<yemharc> cartes9, http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/
<Ponics> yemharc님 저도 콤뿌따좀 알려주세요~!
<yemharc> 으잌;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<yemharc> 어...........음.........
<yemharc> ㅋ...........컴퓨터는 그냥 몸집만 큰 계산기에요!
<yemharc> 뭔가 하다 안되면 전원을 껏다 켜시면 됩니다! (@_@;;;;;;)
<cartes9> 뭔가 안되면
<yemharc> cartes9, 근데 리습은 갑자기 왜 배우시려는건가요
<cartes9> 윈도XP깔면 됩니다;;;
<Ponics> yemharc님 아하~! 그렇군요... 뭔가 하다 안되면 전원ㅇㄹ 껏다 켜면 되는 군효...
<yemharc> Ponics, 그런겁니다! 빌게이츠는 위대하죠!! (데굴데굴)
<jincreator> 아이고, 마침 옆에 있는 고무줄로 묶어서 간신히 보냈네요.
<cartes9> python배우려는데 좋은 교재좀 추천해주세요
<cartes9> 휴우..
<yemharc> jincreator, 저 에러가 콘키가 꺼지고 나서 뜨는건가요 콘키가 화면에 표시되는 와중에 계속 뜨는건가요
<jincreator> 잘 돌아가다가 갑자기 꺼지면서 뜹니다.
<jincreator> 원래 에러는 뜨지 않는데 제가 캡쳐하려고 일부러 터미널에서 실행시켰습니다.
<yemharc> cartes9, Head First 파이썬 추천해요
<yemharc> 흠
<cartes9> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=6600168
<cartes9> 이거 말인가여?
<yemharc> cartes9, 네
<yemharc> 원래 파이썬 책은 아닌데
<cartes9> head first 프로그래밍이네욤
<yemharc> 책 내용 자체가 파이썬을 이용해서 다루고 있고
<yemharc> 그게 아니어도 저 책 자체가 프로그래밍 공부에 좋아요
<jincreator> 헤드퍼스트 파이썬은 아직 한국에 안나오지 않았나요? 하루빨리 기다리고 있습니다.
<yemharc> jincreator, 로그 끊긴 부분을 보면 폰트 로딩하다 튕긴건데
<yemharc> jincreator, HP뱀은 아직 안나왔는데 HPP만으로도 파이썬 기본개념을 잡을 수 있어요
<yemharc> 서점 갔다가 내용 보고 냅따 충동구매 (.......)
<jincreator> 오, 도서관에 신청해야겠군요.
<cartes9> 헤드퍼스트 파이썬은 한국말로 아직 않나오고 영문판으로만 있군요?
<yemharc> cartes9, 네
<cartes9> 감사합니다..
<jincreator> 근데 처음에는 잘 나오다가 갑자기 왜 글꼴파일이 튕길까요?
<yemharc> 원서는 싫으시다고 하니 일단 HPP를 먼저 보세요
<yemharc> jincreator, 글쎄요....
<yemharc> jincreator, 아니 그것보다....로그가 이상한데서 끊겨있는데 저게 다 인가요?
<jincreator> 이제보니 캐시도 죄다 fontconfig군교.
<Ponics> 흠냥...
<yemharc> <jincreator> 7f4810934000-7f4810937000 r--s 00000000 08:05 153441
<yemharc> 이렇게 끊겨있네요
<jincreator> 네, 다 맞습니다.
<Ponics> 아.. 어케 하면 콤뿌따를 잘 할수 있을까효 ?
<yemharc> Ponics, 많이 쓰면 자연스레 늘지요
<cartes9> Ponics, 저랑 같이 파이썬 공부합시당
<jincreator> 아...어떻게하면 Ponics님의 하늘같이 높은 컴퓨터 실력의 발끝이라도 따라갈 수 있을까요?
<yemharc> Ponics, 랜선을 물려줘야 네트워크가 가동하지 않습니까 :)
<Ponics> 아... 파이썬 그거 저같은 콤맹이 배울수 있는 건가효 ?
<Ponics> 아.. 어려운거 아닌가 모르겠네효..
<yemharc> jincreator, 이 경우 Ponics님이 말씀하시는 컴퓨터 실력은 'Ponics님이 다뤄보지 않은'이라고 자동치환됩니다
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<jincreator> 근데 이제보니 HF 프로그래밍과 HF 파이썬의 저자가 같은 사람이군요.
<yemharc> 같은사람이에요
<yemharc> 그래서 파이썬 배우려면 둘중 아무거나 봐도 돼요
<yemharc> 물론 심도있게 들어가려면 HP뱀을 봐야하겠지만요
<yemharc> jincreator, 일단 폰트 패키지들 깨진거 있나 apt-get check 확인해보시고
<yemharc> jincreator, .conkyrc에서 폰트를 기본적으로 제공하는 (san serif같은거) 폰트로 바꾸고 다시 해보세요
<yemharc> (세미나에서 강연까지 하시는 분 앞에서 주름잡기)
<jincreator> 제가 실력있어서 강연하는 건 아니지요...
<jincreator> 그러고보니 이상하게 로그에서 제가 콘키에 사용하는 글꼴 중 하나가 빠져있군요.
<yemharc> 그리고 폰트 deb파일로 설치하신거면 sudo ldconfig 도 한번 점검해보세요
<yemharc> (수동으로 잡으신거면 상관없습니다)
<jincreator> 일단 ldconfig는 아무것도 안뜨네요.
<jincreator> 패키지도 문제가 없고요.
<jincreator> 캡쳐 다시 해보니 7ffe2e234000-7ffe2e235000 r--s 00000000 08:05 153458                     /var/cache/fontconfig/4794a0821666d79190d59a36cb4f44b5-le64.cache-3에서 커서가 멈춰 있네요.
<jincreator> 일단 글꼴 캐시를 새로 만들어봐야겠습니다.
<Ponics> 흠냐... 백수에게 휴일은 평일과 별차이 없는... 아놔...
<Ponics> 역시 콤뿌따는 너무 어렵군효... 너무나 방대해서.... 어디서 어떻게 무엇을 누가 언제 어디서 왜 해야 할지 모르겠습니다..
<yemharc> 좀 쓸데없이 복잡한 느낌도 들지요
<yemharc> 그러니까 우리도 얼른 목 뒤에 플러그를 꽂아야 (..........)
<Ponics> 네또는 방대 하모니다~! - 쿠나사기 소령 -
<Ponics> 입니다~!
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그러니까 뒤통수(matrix)는 싫고 역시 목 뒤(ghost in the shell)가 좋은겝니다 (...)
<yemharc> 튼튼한 몸은 덤이지요
<Ponics> 훔.. 역시 전뇌와 의체를 가져야 하는 군효..
<Ponics> 걱저이 됩니다.. 전뇌경각화 부작용이 말입니다..
<yemharc> 그 부분은 역시 튼튼한 군용을 써서 해결을............
<cartes_> 저도 매트릭스랑 공각기동대 봤어요
<yemharc> 워쇼스키 형제는 공각기동대 찬양자들이지요
<Ponics> 매뚜릭뚜 의 모델링이 바로 공각기동대 라고 합니다..
<yemharc> 공각기동대에서 영화로는 매트릭스, 애니로는 Serial Experiments Lain이 갈라져 나왔죠
<cartes_> Animatrix도 봤었는데 말이죠
<yemharc> 애니매트릭스는 영화 1,2,3편 사이의 연결고리 겸 배경이야기를 담고 있ㅈ
<cartes_> yemharc, 저 그거 샀습니다..
<cartes_> ㅡㅡ;;
<cartes_> 흑
<cartes_> 헤드퍼스트프로그래밍책
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<cartes_> 원서는 자꾸
<yemharc> ?
<cartes_> 사전끼고 봐야하는게 단점인것 같아요
<cartes_> 헥헥
<yemharc> cartes_, 그게 익숙해지면
<cartes_> 안그럼 그냥 뭉그리고 보던가
<yemharc> 단어나 문장을 그림 외우듯 외우게 되서..........
<yemharc> 막상 누가 '이거 뭔뜻이야?' 하고 물어보면 대답 못하는데
<yemharc> 보면 이해는 하는 오묘한 레벨(?)이 됩니다
<cartes_> 사전 않찾고 보면요?
<yemharc> 찾고 봐도 그래요 (.......)
<cartes_> 원어민들이 아마 그렇게 알지않을까요?
<yemharc> cartes_, 아뇨 이게 좀 틀려요
<yemharc> 그건 문장 단위로 인식하는거고
<yemharc> 저 경우는 그림으로 인식하는거죠
<yemharc> 문장 단위로 인식하는 경우에는 그 '글자 순서 바꿔놔도 문제없이 읽는다'같은
<yemharc> 뇌내 필터가 걸리는거고
<yemharc> 그림으로 인식하는 경우에는 자신이 보던거랑 모양이 좀 차이가 나면 못알아봐요
<yemharc> 특히 폰트가 확 틀려지면 쥐약이죠
<yemharc> 외국인이 한글 배우는걸로 치면
<yemharc> 안는다 =/= 않는다
<cartes_> 이상하네요
<yemharc> 우리가 보면 전혀 틀리지 는않데   이건 지아니...........
<yemharc> 같은 식으로 써놔도 아무 막힘없이 읽고 이해하는데
<cartes_> 저는 어떤 경우인지 잘몰르겠습니당
<yemharc> 그림인식 레벨에서는 저게 안되는거죠
<yemharc> 음....... 한자를 생각해보면
<yemharc> 일상적으로 많이 보는 한자들은 눈에 익어서 슥 훑어가도 알아보죠?
<yemharc> 근데 막상 써보라고 하면 못쓰고요
<yemharc> 그거랑 비슷한 현상이라고 보시면 되요
<yemharc> cartes_, Programming, programming, PROGRAMMING 다 문제없이 눈에 들어오죠?
<yemharc> prOGrAmMinG  <-이건 어떻습니까?
<cartes_> 네;;
<cartes_> 이상하네요
<cartes_> 그게 첫글짜하고 마지막글자
<yemharc> 그런 차이입니다
<yemharc> cartes_, 학생시절 미술시간에
<yemharc> 신문이나 잡지에서 글자 오려서 문장 만드는거 한 기억 나시죠?
<cartes_> 첫글자하고 마지막글자를 인식하면
<yemharc> cartes_, 여기서 그 차이가 나는건데요
<cartes_> 서 단어를 완성시키는 그런방식으로 이해하는거 아니에요 사람은?
<yemharc> cartes_, 네 그래서 위에 신문오려서 만든 문자도 글자모양과 크기가 다 틀리고 각도도 비틀어서 붙여놔도 바로 읽히는거죠
<yemharc> 근데 영어를 그렇게 해 놓으면 몰라요
<yemharc> Programming  prOGrAmMinG
<yemharc> 이 두개를 인식하는 속도의 차이가 확 나지요
<yemharc> 단순히 모양만 틀려진것 뿐인데 말이죠
<yemharc> 근데 모국어가 되면 저렇게 해놔도 읽습니다
<jincreator> 윽! 압축파일 이름에 =가 들어가니 파일 롤러에서 제대로 처리를 못하는군요.
<yemharc> Pr0Gramm1n9  <-이런식으로 써도 영어권 사람은 한번에 programming을 썼구나 하고 인식하는거죠
<yemharc> jincreator, 역시 폰트쪽 문제였나요?
<jincreator> 아, 그런 것 같습니다. 글꼴 캐시를 새로 만들고 나니 아직까지 안죽고 잘 돌아가는군요.
<yemharc> jincreator, ㅇㅇ
<jincreator> 근데 지금보니 우분투 저장소에 올라온 p7zip이 문제가 있는 것 같네요.
<Ponics> cartes_님 파이썬 이라는거 어렵나효 ? 아.. 콤뿌따에 대해서 아무것도 몰라서효...
<jincreator> sf에서 최신버전(9.20.1) 받아서 실행해보면 잘 되는데 현재 저장소에 올라온 9.04는 압축을 못푸네요.
<yemharc> Ponics, 파이썬이 프로그래밍 언어중에는 다섯손가락 안에 들 만큼 쉽습니다
<yemharc> jincreator, 흠....
<Ponics> 인터프린터 방식의 스크립 언어 쪽인가효 ?
<cartes_> Ponics, 네 안어려운걸로 알아요
<Ponics> 그럼 내부 인터 프린터 버전에 따라서 지원되는 내부 명령어가 조금씩 달라질수도 있겠군효..
<jincreator> 우분투가 제일 싫을 때가 이렇게 최신 버전의 프로그램이 올라와도 저장소에는 큰 변화가 없을 때에요. 그렇다고 모든 프로그램에 최신 ppa를 걸어줄 수도 없고...
<Ponics> 파이썬의 문법은 basic 과 유사 하지만... 그래도 나름데로 신텍스 가 있군효...
<cartes_> Ponics 잘몰르겠는데 Python 2.x.x 버전대하고 Python 3.x.x대 하고 호환성이 않유지될만큼은 다르다고 들었어요
<Ponics> 역시 콤매의 짧은 생각이였는데... 얼추 소 뒷거름 치다가 쥐잡은 격이군효... 역시 인터프린터 버전에 따라.. 내부 코멘드가 조금씩 바뀌었군효..
<yemharc> Ponics, 파이썬은 인터프리터 언어입니다. 파이썬의 특성은 괄호사용을 극단적으로 줄이고 탭으로 박스를 인식하게 만든겁니다
<jincreator> 저도 한번 공부해 보고 싶은 언어인데 제가 다니는 대학에는 파이썬 과정이 없더군요.
<yemharc> cartes_, 파이썬 경우에는 각 버전마다 호환성 드랍 현상이 심합니다.
<yemharc> 그래서 마이너 버전 업데이트가 있을 때마다 기존 코드를 항상 손봐야 하는 단점이 있죠
<Ponics> yemharc / 그런데 역시 컴파일 언어와 인터프린터 언어 의 실행 속도에서... 차이나는건 어쩔수 없겠군효..
<yemharc> Ponics, 요새는 실행속도로는 거의 구분 안하구요
<yemharc> 하드웨어 제어를 얼마나 강력하게 할 수 있는가로 구분하고 있습니다
<Ponics> 머 요즘 머신들이 워낙 좋아서 차이가 없겠지만요..
<Ponics> 제가 좀 구세대라서... ^^:
<jincreator> 현재 가장 많이 사용되는 파이썬 버전은 무엇인가요?
<yemharc> jincreator, 현재는 2.6버전이 가장 많이 쓰입니다
<cartes_> 2.7 or 2.6 아닐까요
<yemharc> 3.0버전은 아직 인기가 없네요
<jincreator> 네, 나온지 꽤 된 것 같던데...
<yemharc> 하위 호환성이 가장 잘 되는 언어는 ilsp계열이고
<yemharc> 머신 호환성은 자바
<yemharc> 시스템 호환성은 펄
<jincreator> 그래서 리눅스 배포판이 파이썬 3.0을 탑재할 때 상당한 산통이 있을 거라 걱정하는 사람도 있더군요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 기존의 파이썬 코드를 다 갈아엎어야 하거든요
<Ponics> 그런데 제가 자바에 대해서 잘몰라서 물어보는데효...
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics> 자바는 자바 버철 머신 을 통해서 실행을 하는거 맞나효 ?
<yemharc> 맞습니다
<Ponics> 자바의 장점이 이식성이 매우 뛰어나는것인데..
<yemharc> 뛰어나지요
<Ponics> 결국 머랄까 스피드를 요하거나 혹은 멀티 프로세싱에 의한 인터렉티브 한 환경에서는...
<yemharc> 아.....
<yemharc> 반대입니다
<Ponics> 자바가 좀 부적합 하다는
<Ponics> 이야기를 들었습니다.
<yemharc> 자바가 되려 플랫폼 독립적이라 인터렉티브한 환경에 좋은 편이구요
<yemharc> 멀티 프로세싱 경우에는 대부분의 언어들이 멀티코어를 예상하지 않고 설계되어 다들 겪는 문제입니다.
<yemharc> 멀티 프로세싱은 현재 다들 체질개선을 하고 있죠
<yemharc> 음.....어떻게 설명을 할까요
<Ponics> 아.. 그렇군효... 사실 멀티 프로세싱이라고 표현들을 하는것들 중에는 엄밀히 사용자의 동선을 보면...
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics> 결국 하나의 프로세스만을 실행하는 결과인데효...
<Ponics> 예를 들자면... 동영상을 보면서 다른 연산 작업을 하는데 있어서..
<Ponics> 자바가 효율성이 있냐는 질문이였습니다..
<yemharc> 자바 6버전에서 최근 smp관련 모듈이 탑재되었습니다
<yemharc> SMP모듈을 탑재하고 코드를 짜서 돌리면 멀티코어 대응을 해줍니다
<yemharc> 무엇보다 자바 경우에는 웹 환경에서 아직까지 강력한 물건이라 난데없이 버리기도 애매하지요
<Ponics> 어차피 자바 버쳘머신의 원활한 SMP 를 위해서는.. 그만큼의 메모리 리소스가 확보 되어야 하지 않을 까효 ?
<Ponics> 웹상에서야 자바를 빼면 할것이 없지요...
<yemharc> Ponics, 리소스를 잡아먹는건 별수 없지요. 다만 일반적인 로컬 프로그램으로 자바를 쓴다고 하면 다들 추천하지 않습니다
<yemharc> 이러니저러니 해도 비효율적이거든요
<yemharc> 안드로이드가 초반에 겪은 진통이 그 부분인데
<Ponics> 사실 안드로이드 자체도... 자바운영 이므로.. 장기간 운영시에는 한번씩 리붓을 해줘야 하는 단점이 있더군효..
<yemharc> 어플을 자바 바이너리로 하다 보니 초기 안드로이드는 정말 "못써먹겠다" 싶은 퍼포먼스를 보여줬지요
<yemharc> 게다가 자바의 GC성능도 그닥 만족스럽지 않기도 하구요
<yemharc> Ponics, 어차피 장기운용 하려고 해도 배터리가 못버텨서 갈아줘야 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 아무리 생각해도 현재 안드로이드는 기기 성능을 다 끌어내지 못하고 있죠
<Ponics> 밀님 / 제거 콤맹이고 아는거시 별로 없어서 단편적인 지식으로 여쭈어 본것입니다... 자바나 다른 프로그래밍 언어도 메모리 피드백 기능이 완벽하지는 않지만효..
<yemharc> 기껏해야 70%정도일까요
<Ponics> 메모리를 사용하고 다시 되돌려주는 부분만 어느정도 괜찮아 지면..
<Ponics> PC 베이스가 아닌... 비PC 분야에서도 충분히
<yemharc> Ponics, 사실 완벽한 메모리 피드백이 있을리는 없지요 OTL 그게 되면 메모리 크래쉬로 고생 안할텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> 승산이 있을 꺼라 생각 합니다..
<yemharc> Ponics, 비 PC 분야에서 되려 승산이 있죠
<Ponics> 안드로이드나 윈도그나.. 메모리 리소스 관리가 너무 똥망이라서요..
<yemharc> 플랫폼을 안 탄다는건 하드웨어 표준스펙이 정립되지 않은 곳에서는 강력하니까요
<jincreator> 근데 이번에 오라클에서는 자바의 어떤 부분에 대해 소송을 건 것인가요?
<Ponics> 거기에 비하면.. 인정하기 싫치만... IOS 하고 다음이 리눅스 인듯 합니다...
<yemharc> Ponics, iOS는 워낙 안정적인 BSD커널 기반이라 태클 걸 요소가 없지요
<Ponics> 사실 프비가 넥떡에서는 강력한 이유중에 하나가 바로... 메모리 관리 가 잘되어서 그런것 같습니다..
<cartes_> Ponics, 파이썬 공부 하시지 않을래요?
<cartes_> 같이?
<cartes_> http://cartes9,.com/xe/programming
<Ponics> cartes_님 / 아.. 제가 워낙 아는것이 없어서요... 될지 모르겠습니다..
<yemharc> jincreator, http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CFoQFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bloter.net%2Farchives%2F36832&ei=KHbPTdDWGIW6ugOn9YW0Cg&usg=AFQjCNFTrLgMSEpohb7xw8ht48gaE0So3A
<jincreator> cartes_님, 하이퍼링크에 쉼표가 들어갔네요.
<cartes_> http://cartes9.com/xe/programming
<yemharc> jincreator, 현재 오라클은 오픈소스 진영에서 등을 돌리고 있는 상황이에요
<yemharc> 오픈오피스 건도 그렇고
<jincreator> Virtualbox OSE도 하루빨리 LibreBox등으로 독립했으면 좋겠더군요.
<yemharc> Ponics, 리눅스 커널은 사실 좀 많이 불안정한 편이죠
<jincreator> 그런데 Java 언어 자체의 특허로 소송을 건 것인가요, 아니면 JVM에 대해서 건 것인가요?
<yemharc> jincreator, 그게 좀 미묘한 문제에요
<Ponics> 사실 java 언어 로 걸기는 힘들꺼에효...
<yemharc> 자바 언어 자체에 대해서는 특허를 소유하고 있어도 뭐라 못해요
<Ponics> jvm 이면 가능할지도..
<yemharc> JVM 경우에는 JVM자체가 아니라 JVM을 만드는 기술에 대한 특허가 인정되는건데
<Ponics> 자바 언어 에 대한 인터프린터 엔진에 사용된 라이브러리가 정말 독창적인것이 아니면.. 언어 자체에 특허를 낼수가 없겠지요..
<yemharc> 이건 바꿔 말하면 '다른 방식으로 접근해서 JVM을 만들면' 특허를 비껴갈 여지가 있거든요
<Ponics> jvm 에 대한 것은 특허가 가능 할수도 있습니다.. 데이터 처리 방식이나.. 머 그런 알고리즘에 대해서요..
<jincreator> 그럼 그게 달빅의 방식인가요?
<yemharc> Ponics, 그렇죠.
<yemharc> jincreator, 그건 잘 모르겠어요. 그 부분은 아마 저 법정공방이 끝나야 알게되지 않을까요
<yemharc> 여튼 오라클이 스스로 악수를 두고 있는 상황은 좀 이해가 안되요
<Ponics> 보통 프로그램에서 특허들은 대부분이 처리 프로세싱이나 데이터 알고리즘에 대한 것들입니다..
<jincreator> 제가 듣기로 국내의 위피는 이와 관련해서 로열티를 지불했었다고 들어서요.
<Ponics> jvm 이겠지요...
<jincreator> 네, 그렇게 알고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 그런데 프로그래밍 언어 자체를 독점하는 게 가능한가요?
<shriekout> qt?
<jincreator> 이전에도 C#과 모노 라이브러리에 대해서 논란이 있었다고 들어서요.
<Ponics> 머 결국 썬(오라틀) 의 jvm 의 라이브러리 호환성과 처리 속도에는 따라가지 못하지만... 독자적이거나 오픈된 jvm 을 쓰면 특허권 침해가 되지 않겠지요 ?
<Ponics> qt 같은 경우에는 좀 다른 케이스 입니다..
<jincreator> qt는 언어라기보다는 단순히 C++ 기반의 라이브러리 아닌가요? <--qt에 대해 잘 모르는 사람
<Ponics> 일단.. qt c++ 의 프레임 워크 의 개념이라 할까효 ?
<jincreator> 최근 노키아의 qt 상용 라이선스 판매를 떠올리신 것 같네요.
<yemharc> 언어 자체를 독점하게 되면 언어 수명이 극단적으로 짧아집니다
<yemharc> 되려 손해라서 아무도 안하지요
<Ponics> qt 는 qt 라이브러리 사용료와 개발툴킷에 대한 이용료 지불 방식 입니다.. qt 에 대한 특허권은 있지만.. 어차피 오픈 소스 라이센스라서..
<Ponics> 리눅스 배포판에도 qt4 는 지원합니다..
<Ponics> 그걸로 프로그래밍 하고.. qt 썼다고 만 공개 하면 문제 안됩니다..
<yemharc> qt도 라이센스가 옛날에 오픈 라이센스로 돌아섰었지요 아마
<Ponics> 공개용과 커머셜 용의 차이는 지원되는 라이브러 와 개발툴의 차이 뿐입니다..
<yemharc> 그 전에는 그냥 상업용이었던걸로 기억하는데
<Ponics> 지금도 공개용은 오픈입니다..
<Ponics> 아니요..
<Ponics> qt3 공개.. qt4 가 상업용..
<yemharc> 음..... 버전별로 공개했던가요
<Ponics> 언제나 공개용은 상업용 보다 한단계 낮은 버전을 공개 합니다..
<yemharc> ..언제더라..... 98년인가 99년인가에 qt라이센스 변경 관련 뉴스를 본 기억이 나서요
<jincreator> 잠시 파이썬에 대한 이야기로...한국어로 된 괜찮아 보이는 파이썬 오픈 책이 있습니다. 인터넷에서 무료로 보는 것이 가능하나 저작권(CC) 확인하세요. http://wikidocs.net/read/book/2
<Ponics> 제가 IPTV 개발 팀장 할때.. 그 회사에서 QT 라이센스를 구매해 봐서 압니다..
<yemharc> jincreator, 메뉴 정리만 봐선 괜찮아 보이네요
<jincreator> 그럼 qt 개발이 커뮤니티에서는 이뤄지지 않는 건가요?
<Ponics> 이루어 집니다..
<yemharc> jincreator, 아뇨 qt개발도 커뮤니티에서 이뤄집니다
<Ponics> 단... 커머셜 버전의 커뮤니티가 따로 있죠..
<jincreator> 커머셜 커뮤니티라...뭔가 모순같은 이름이네요.
<Ponics> 개발자 라이센스를 획득하면... 커머셜 커뮤니티에 접근 할수 있게 됩니다...
<Ponics> 머 커머셜 개발자들을 위한 폐쇄된 커뮤니티죠.. 정확히는 트롤텍 연구소의 커뮤니티 입니다..
<jincreator> qt가 오픈 소스 라이브러리 치고는 생각보다 제한이 많군요.
<Ponics> 머... qt 뿐만이 아니죠..
<yemharc> 어..... 현재 qt라이센스가 LGPL하고 커머셜이던가요
<yemharc> 더 적용시킨게 있나...
<Ponics> 오라클도 보면.. 공개용 과 커머셜 버젼의 제한의 차이가 많습니다..
<jincreator> 이렇게 불편하면 오픈소스니 차라리 분리되서 나온 게 하나쯤 있을 법도 한데...
<jincreator> 대신 오라클은 욕을 많이 먹잖아요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 그러기엔 KDE가 워낙 인기가 좋아서 말이죠 ㅎ
<Ponics> 그런데 오픈소스 개발 업체에서는 어쩔수 없는 선택입니다..
<Ponics> 공공의 이익도 중요하지만.. 오픈 기술에 대한 개발과 안정화에는 어쩔수 없이 돈이 드니깐요..
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<jincreator> QT에 비하면 GTK가 굉장히 불편하다는 말도 들었어요.
<yemharc> 역시 오픈소스쪽은 freedom보단 duty free의 이미지가 너무 강한걸까요...
<Ponics> 사람이 이슬만 먹고 산다면야... 굿 이죠! ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jincreator, 사실 GTK는 현재의 용도를 목표로 만들어진 녀석이 아니다 보니...............
<yemharc> 게다가 그 당시는 오픈소스 초창기라 개발도 좀 중구난방이었구요
<Ponics> 어차피 순수 공개용 소프트웨어 업체도 결국은 파운데이션 형태라서 도네이션 없는 더이상 운영과 개발이 불가능 합니다..
<jincreator> 초창기의 김프 개발자가 오늘날의 GTK를 보면 무슨 생각을 할까 궁금하네요.
<yemharc> Ponics, 뭘 하든 돈이 드니까요
<jincreator> 그러고보면 Firefox가 대단하죠.
<shriekout> 별 느낌없을겁니다.
<shriekout> 초기의 개발자가 계속 개발에 참여하고 있어서 =3
<jincreator> 윽!
<yemharc> shriekout, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 그런데.. 참 재미 있는 건... 글로벌 회사들의 오픈소스에 대한 도네이션이 의외로 겁나 많타는 것입니다..
<Ponics> M$ 에서도.. 오픈소스 진형에 도네이션을 겁나 많이 합니다..
<jincreator> 모질라 재단은 기부금(+구글에서 주는 약간의 돈)으로 개발자를 "고용"하기도 하니까요.
<yemharc> Ponics, 그건 사실 기술투자 비용이 차이가 나니까요
<jincreator> M$ 하드웨어가 마우스나 키보드 때문에 리눅스 재단에 가입했다는 말은 들었지만 그건 처음 듣네요.
<Ponics> 그런 업체들이 도네이션 하는 이유는 단 하나 입니다.. 오픈소스를 가져다 쓰기 위해서죠...
<yemharc> 오픈소스로 굴려서 획득하는 기술력과, 그만큼의 기술을 비공개로 만들기 위해 드는 인건비 차이는..........
<jincreator> 유명한 것 중 하나가 윈도 7 iso 파일을 USB에 넣는 프로그램을 공개했다 철회한 사건이죠.
<yemharc> Ponics, 윈도 커널에 대한 GPL위반 의혹은 옛날옛적부터 있었죠
<Ponics> 도네이션 한 업체에서는 오픈소스를 가져다가 쓸때 머시냐.. 간단히 한 두줄 정도의 명시만 해주면 쓸수 있는것으로 알고 있씁니다..
<yemharc> Ponics, 그건 LGPL라이센스 아래에서 아닌가요
<yemharc> GPL 붙어있으면 얄짤없습니다
<Ponics> 쌤쑹이나 알쥐 도.. 오픈소스 진형에 도네이션 많이 합니다..
<Ponics> 사실 윈도그에 들어간 오픈소스 가 의외로 겁나 많습니다..
<yemharc> LGPL
<yemharc> 소프트웨어를 배포하는 경우 저작권 표시, 보증책임이 없다는 표시 및 LGPL에 의해 배포된다는 사실 명시
<yemharc> LGPL Library의 일부를 수정하는 경우 수정한 Library를 LGPL에 의해 소스 코드 공개
<yemharc> LGPL Library에 응용프로그램을 링크시킬(Static과 Dynamic Linking 모두) 경우 해당 응용프로그램의 소스를 공개할 필요 없음. 다만 사용자가 Library 수정 후 동일한 실행 파일을 생성할 수 있도록 Static Linking시에는 응용프로그램의 Object Code를 제공해야 함
<yemharc> 특허의 경우 GPL과 동일함
<yemharc> 여기서 포인트는 [해당 응용프로그램의 소스를 공개할 필요 없음]이지요
<jincreator> 갑자기 "사실2M*가 재임기간 동안 잘한 정책이 의외로 겁나 많습니다"라는 말을 듣는 기분이네요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 실제로 잘한건 많습니다
<yemharc> 대표적으로 눈에 띄는건 국민연금이 있군요
<yemharc> 이 부분은 웹에서 '업적왕 이명박'으로 찾아보시면 일단 그동안 이명박 대통령이 해 놓은 일에 대해 정리한게 있을겁니다
<jincreator> 프, 플래시로까지 되어있군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 저도 처음 그거 보고서
<yemharc> "아.....깔때 까더라도 알고는 까야겠구나" 싶더군요
<Ponics> 우리 가카 욕하지마 마셈~! 우리 가카 청계어항 만들어서 서울시민에게 대형 어항을 만들수 있다고 보여 주셨삼..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 우리 가카 욕하지 마셈.. 우리 가카 이미 천세 만세 불강지체 의 몸으로 변쉰 하셨삼... 절때 죽지 않심...
<jincreator> 구출왕은 요즘 논란이 많지 않나 싶네요.
<Ponics> 머 구출왕도 사실 그전에 2번씩이나 작전 실패 한것에 대해서는.. 보도금지령을 내렸다는...
<jincreator> 이거 설마 청와대에서 만들어서 배포하는 건 아니겠죠? :)
<Ponics> 그거 부산일보가 보도 했다고 부산일보 까셨심... 우리 가카 이런분이삼... 다덜 우리 가카 무시 하지 마삼~!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 우리 가카 고딩 동문들 께서 공수 특전단 훈련 받고 각 메이져 은행에 행장으로 공수 낙하 하셨심..
<Ponics> 하지만.. 우리 가카 께서는 전관 예우나 금감원 낙하산 인사 에 대해서 겁나 싫어 하심...
<Ponics> 공수 낙하 인사는 우리 가카 깨서만 하셔야 함..
<shriekout> 헛
<shriekout> 신고해야 해요
<shriekout> 5.18 광주 북한특수부대 600명이 햇다던데
<shriekout> 그기 들어갔던 병사들은 공수부대
<shriekout> 북한특수부대 == 공수부대
<Ponics> 헛.. 국정원에서 준다는 절대시계... ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<shriekout> 공수부대 == 낙하산 인사
<shriekout> 이거 신고하면...
<shriekout> 남한 최대 간첩단 사건 터질듯
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 난 우리 가카 욕하지 말라고 만 했심.. 난 절때 우리 가카 욕한적 없심..
<shriekout> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그건 잡혀가신 후 경찰한데 말씀하세요.
<shriekout> 뭐... 이번에 쥐벽서 사건에서도
<shriekout> 법원에서 쥐 맞다고 인정한 판인데 =3
<jincreator> 근데 데비안에서 experimental 저장소가 뭔가요?
<shriekout> 법원이 아니구나... 검사가
<shriekout> 실험 패키지만 들어가요
<shriekout> unstable testing stable 이렇게 나눠어져 있는데
<shriekout> experimental은 신규로 발표된 것만 모아 놓아요
<shriekout> 어느곳에서도 검증받지 못한 패키지들 모음
<jincreator> experimental에서 stable등으로 이동은 어ㄷ
<jincreator> 어떻게 되나요?
<shriekout> 패키지 모음이 아니구나.. 최신버전
<shriekout> 그게... 데비안 메인테너들이 투표를 하거든요
<shriekout> 몇 표 이상 획득하면 한 단계씩 이동해요
<Ponics> 훔.. 솔직히 나도 살짝 탐이 아는 아이템임.. " 절대시계 " 메이드 바이 국정원... 아이템..
<shriekout> 각 패키지별로 담당이 있어서
<shriekout> 그 담당이 직접 옮기기도 하구요
<Ponics> 아.. 맞다.. 블로그와... 게시판에서의 우리 가카 욕하는건 잡혀 가지만... 채팅에서의 화면 캡처는 의미가 없심... 조작이 가능 하므로..
<jincreator> 그럼 담당이 최신 버전으로 업데이트만 해놓고 깜박 있고 stable등으로 옮기지 않는 경우도 있나요?
<shriekout> 그런 일도 있죠
<shriekout> 근데... 그게 자동화가 되어 있어서
<shriekout> 수많은 패키지를 한 명이 한개씩 관리하지도 않고
<shriekout> 한명이 여러개의 패키지를 담당하거든요
<shriekout> 그래서 어느정도 자동화 되어 있어요
<jincreator> 7z파일이 안열리고 에러가 나서 보니 9.04 베타 버전이더군요. 그래서 싱크 요청하려고 찾아보니 9.20.1이 아직 experimental에 있더라고요.
<shriekout> experimental 에 있는 패키지 당겨오는 방법 있어요
<jincreator> 어떻게요?
<shriekout> aptitude -t experimental install iceweasel
<shriekout> 잠깐... 우분투 아니세요?
<jincreator> 네.
<shriekout> 우분투에도 experimental 이 있나요?
<jincreator> 아뇨.
<Nexusism> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<shriekout> Nexusism, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 원래 데비안 저장소에 새로 올라온 패키지가 있으면 우분투에서 싱크를 해주잖아요.
<shriekout> dk
<shriekout> 아
<shriekout> 그럼 버그리포팅을 하세요
<Nexusism> shriekout:반갑습니다.
<shriekout> 런치패드에 버그 리포팅 하시면 해줍니다.
<jincreator> 이미 되어 있어요.
<shriekout> 네 반갑습니다
<shriekout> 안해주던가요?
<shriekout> 흠...
<jincreator> 그리고 런치패드에서는 데비안에 버그리포팅을 해주었고요.
<shriekout> 흠..
<jincreator> 그래서 데비안 p7zip담당자가 9.20.1을 올렸고요.
<jincreator> 그리고 그 이후로 달라진 점이 없네요. T.T
<jincreator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/p7zip/+bug/685779
<jincreator> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=620619
<shriekout> 직접 패키지를 다운로드 받아서 설치하세요
<shriekout> 의존성이 어떻게 될라나...
<jincreator> 그냥 파일 받아서 바꿔치기 하려고요.
<shriekout> 아니면... 비행기 타고 개발자 찾아가세요
<jincreator> sf에서 받아서 실행해보니 잘 되더라고요.
<shriekout> 패키지를 가져와서
<jincreator> 담당자가 터키인인 것 같던데요. 모하마드라고 발음되는 것 보니...
<shriekout> debian 디렉토리를 소스디렉토리에 넣고
<shriekout> 패키징 해버리세요 :)
<jincreator> 아직 패키징 한번도 안해봤는데...fakeroot로 하나요?
<shriekout> 보통...
<shriekout> fackroot debian/rules binary
<shriekout> 그리고...
<shriekout> 버전 의존성 문제가 있을 수도 잇으니
<shriekout> debian/control 파일 안에 설정을 한 번 살펴보세요
<jincreator> 그런데 패키징 시 gpg 키도 필요한가요?
<shriekout> 그건 올릴때 필요하구요
<shriekout> gpg 키로 내가 만들었고, 변조된게 아니다 라는 증거
<shriekout> 개인적으로 패키징해서 사용할 때는
<shriekout> 경고가 뜨던가...
<jincreator> 런치패드에 ppa를 만들어놓아서요.
<shriekout> 하여튼 gpg 없어도 사용할 수 있어요
<shriekout> 나중에 런치패드에 올릴려고 하신다면...
<Nexusism> 뭔가 어렵고 심오한 대화중이신듯 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> debuild -S
<Nexusism> 저는 청소를 하고 다시 오겠습니다;
<shriekout> 맞나... 하여튼 fm 대로 해주셔야
<shriekout> gpg키 사용하시고
<yemharc> Seony, 어서오세요
<jincreator> 아, 명령로 올리는 것도 한번에 가능하군요.
<jincreator> 명령->명령어
<shriekout> 그런가요?
<jincreator> 응? 제가 여쭤본 것이었는데...
<shriekout> 전... debuild 로 파일만들고... dput로 올려봐서
<shriekout> 하여튼 개인적으로 쓸때는...
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 아, debuild -S를 통해 저장소에 올리는 것까지 한번에 되는 줄 알았습니다.
<shriekout> gpg 이런거 없어도 됩니다
<shriekout> 아
<shriekout> 그건... 아니구요
<jincreator> Seony님, 안녕하세요.
<shriekout> 필요한 파일들을 만들어주죠
<Seony> jincreator: 안녕하세요
<shriekout> Seony, 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony> shriekout: 안녕하세요
<shriekout> 질문하고 싶은 사람 들어오면...
<shriekout> 모두 3,4초 간격으로 인사를 하는 겁니다
<shriekout> 그러면 인사 하다가 나갈듯 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> ^^;
<shriekout> 제가 jincreator 님을 상대로 이쯤 사기를 쳤으면...
<shriekout> 고수님들이 나서주셔야 =33
<jincreator> 안당했습니다. ^^
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 응? packages.debian.org에서 받은 소스는 패키징 준비가 하나도 안되있네요.
<shriekout> 그냥 소스를...
<cartes> 다들 하이요
<cartes> 리붓했습니다..
<shriekout> apt-get source 패키지명
<shriekout> 이렇게 해서 현재 버전 받아오면...
<shriekout> 아... 헷갈리네...
<shriekout> 너무 오래되서...
<shriekout> cartes9, 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 네 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 우분투 저장소의 9.04 소스 받아서 고쳐야겠어요.
<yemharc> 아.......
<yemharc> 시간이 지날수록
<yemharc> 데비안이 끌린다는게 거짓말이 아니군요
<jincreator> 전 그놈3가 데비안으로 포팅 완전히 되면 갈아탈까 생각중입니다.
<shriekout> 전... 데비안 sid 쓰고 있는데
<shriekout> 뭐... 셋팅 다 끝나서...
<shriekout> :)
<jincreator> 윽! 이것이 배포판 염장질...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 데비안이 가장 놀라웠던건
<yemharc> 판내림을 해도 멀쩡했던 부분이었죠
<Seony> yemharc: 다운그레이드의 안정성은 데비안만이 자랑하는 최고의 안정성이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony, 네
<jincreator> 그러고보니 카이스트 서버가 한국 데비안 미러도 겸하나요?
<yemharc> 특히 서버로 운영할때에 정말....
<yemharc> jincreator, 겸하고 있습니다
<Seony> 근데 소소한 설정들이 우분투가 좀 편하다는 점 때문에 어쩔 수 없더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 한번 스팍스에 메일이라도 보내 알아봐야 할까요? 이렇게 오랫동안 나가는 건 처음 보네요.
<jincreator> 전 우분투 11.04에 Unity 지우고 Gnome3 설치하면서부터 소소한 설정이라는 게 없어졌는지라 데비안이 끌리네요.
<Seony> jincreator: 혹시 그, 명령어 쳤을 때 그 명령어가 현재 없다면 설치해야할 패키지를 보여주는 건 따로 기능이 있는 건가요? 그거 때문에 데비안보다 우분투가 끌리는 1인이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 응? 데비안은 그게 안되나요? 전 모든 배포판에 다 있는 줄 알았거든요.
<Seony> 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 페도라도 생긴지 오래 안됐거든요
<kkb110> Seony: 아치는 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bash쉘이 그정도로 강력했다면 얼마나 좋을까요 ㅠㅠ
<kkb110> pkgfile "파일명" 하면 그 파일 가진 패키지리스트 출력
<Seony> kkb110: 아... 그런 식으로 말구요... 예를 들어 traceroute 치면 "traceroute" 없으니 apt-get install traceroute를 해라는 메시지가 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 근데 결국 비슷한거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> yemharc@metapholize:~$ apache
<yemharc> No command 'apache' found, did you mean:
<yemharc>  Command 'apache2' from package 'apache2-mpm-worker' (main)
<yemharc>  Command 'apache2' from package 'apache2-mpm-event' (main)
<yemharc>  Command 'apache2' from package 'apache2-mpm-itk' (universe)
<yemharc>  Command 'apache2' from package 'apache2-mpm-prefork' (main)
<Seony> 근데 이렇게 패키지명=파일명 이면 단순하니 좋은데, 다르면 아주 난감해지죠.
<yemharc> apache: command not found
<yemharc> yemharc@metapholize:~$
<yemharc> 이런식으로 뜹니다
<kkb110> [kkb110@myhost ~]$ pkgfile traceroute
<kkb110> core/iputils
<kkb110> 예를들어서 이런식으로 나오는데      pacman -S iputils 하면 되죠
<yemharc> 사실 시간 생각만 안한다면 emerge world가........... (도망간다)
<Seony> 그건 지금 있는 것만 해당되는 거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 아뇨 설치 안된거도 다 검색해서 띄워줘요
<Seony> kkb110: 아뇨 젠투요. emerge
<kkb110> 아 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 저한테 말씀하신거에요
<Seony> 우분투는 업데이트가 너무 자주되서, 그런 점에서는 데비안이 참 편하긴 한데...
<jincreator> 패키지 이름 찾았습니다!
<yemharc> 우분투는 재설치하려고 쓰는 배포판이잖습니까
<jincreator> 근데 이름이 인상적이네요.
<jincreator> command-not-found
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 재설치 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요.
<Seony> yemharc: 제가 그 외국의 우분투 까가 했던 얘기 해드렸었나요?
<jincreator> 데비안 패키지에도 있군요.
<yemharc> Seony, 네, 그 데비아너가 얘기한거 말하시는거죠?
<Seony> 아마 그럴 거에요.
<yemharc> 아.....근데 c-n-f 정말 직관적이군요
<yemharc> 이름만 봐도 뭘 할지 알거같은
<Seony> 패키지 이름이 c-n-f에요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, command-not-found입니다.
<jincreator> 줄이면 안되요!
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<jincreator> http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=names&keywords=command-not-found
<jincreator> 게다가 보통 패키지가 데비안에서 싱크되서 우분투로 들어오는 걸 생각하면 당연하지요. 이런 걸 캐노니컬에서 공들여 개발할 리도 없고요.
<Seony> 그냥 aptitude  search command-not-found 했어요. 바로 나오네요
<Seony> 데비안 기반 배포판이 전체 비율의 60% 넘는다네요.
<jincreator> 그러고보니 unity 패키지가 우분투에서 데비안으로 역으로 패키징될지 궁금하네요.
<Seony> 데비안은 안정성에 심각할 정도로 올인하기 때문에 아마 안될 것 같다는 게 제 의견입니다.
<yemharc> unity는 안정성도 문제지만 편의성도 생각보다 좋지 않아요
<jincreator> 글쎄요, 그놈 3의 경우 아직 문제가 많은 걸 알면서도 experimental에 올라와있습니다.
<yemharc> jincreator, 그놈3의 경우에는 쉽게 말해 메이커값입니다
<Seony> 말그대로 experimental이잖아요.
<kkb110> 디자인은 마음에 들던데
<yemharc> "저건 충분히 안정될 가능성이 있어" 라는 판단 하에 리스트업을 하는거죠
<Seony> experimental에 올라온지 10년이 지나도 안정성에 문제가 있으면 stable에 안올리는 게 데비안이니깐요...
<yemharc> 그에 반해 unity는 그런 이름값이 없죠
<yemharc> 어느정도 인정을 받아야 간신히 이름을 올릴겁니다
<jincreator> 만약 올라온다면 성능과 상관없이 캐노니컬에 데비안 쪽에 소스를 크게 기부하는 첫 사례일텐데요.
<kkb110> 근데 gnome3 정말 괜찮은거같아요 갠적인 느낌으론
<jincreator> 전 유니티를 이틀밖에 안써봐서 잘 모르겠지만 사용성도 상당히 불편한 모양이네요.
<jincreator> Gnome3는 괜찮기는 하나 아직 미완성으로 보아야 한다는 것이 제 생각입니다.
<kkb110> compiz가 안되는 관계로 fallback모드로 쓰고 있긴 한데... 기본 mutter도 뭔가 착착붙는게 굉장히 탐나더라구요
<jincreator> fallback이면 mutter가 아니라 metacity로 들어가지 않나요?
<kkb110> 네 근데 fallback에선 다른 윈도우 메니져로 바꿀 수 있는데 기본모드는 그게 원천적으로 안되더라구요
<jincreator> 그놈 3에서 가장 큰 문제는 아직 드라이버와의 호환성인 것 같습니다.
<yemharc> jincreator, wayland도 같은 상황에 부딪혀 있지요
<yemharc> 개인적으로는 wayland에 좀 기대감을 가지고 있는데
<jincreator> 아, wayland보다는 훨씬 낫지요.
<yemharc> 왠지 unity의 그림자가 드리워질것같은 느낌입니다
<jincreator> 사용 가능한 독점 드라이버가 없다는 게 wayland의 가장 큰 문제점인데 그래픽 문제를 어찌 해결하려는지 모르겠네요.
<jincreator> 11.10 출시 후 우분투 포럼에 글이 넘쳐날 겁니다. "그래픽이 제대로 돌아가지 않아요!"
<jincreator> 그래도 그놈 3의 경우 대부분의 그래픽 드라이버와 호환이 됩니다. 일부 모델이 문제가 될 뿐이지...
<shriekout> 혹시 데비안의 뜻 아세요?
<shriekout> debian
<jincreator> 개발자의 여친 이름 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 맞을겁니다
<jincreator> Ian Murdock의 여자친구인 Debra Lynn에서 따왔군요.
<shriekout> 네
<shriekout> deb 까지 여친 이름
<shriekout> ian은 개발자 이름
<shriekout> debian
<shriekout> 데비안 만들고 결혼햇다가
<shriekout> 지금은 이혼 상태에요
<jincreator> 윽!
<jincreator> Iandeb도 아니고 Debian으로 여친 이름을 앞으로 옮기기까지 해줬는데!
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 원래 연애할때는
<shriekout> 떠받들잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그야 자기 이름 붙여준건 고마운데 그것만 보고 있으면 싫어할만 하죠 (후비적.....)
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 설마 청혼선물로 반지가 아닌 CD를 손가락에 끼워준 건 아니겠죠?
<Ponics> 흠냐... 뭐 여친이라도 있어야.. 이름을 붙이던... 이름가지고 싸우던... 뭘 할텐데... 참.. 말로 표현하기도 힘들고... 참 거시기 한데..
<shriekout> 그냥 없는 사람은...
<shriekout> 혹시나 만들면... 그냥 자신의 풀닉을 붙여야...
<shriekout> shriekout
<shriekout> ㅠㅅㅠ
<jincreator> 음...그동안 데비안만 사용했는데 이번에 shriekout으로 갈아타야겠네요. 그게 그렇게 좋다던데...
<jincreator> 예시입니다.
<Ponics> 아.. 풀닉... 좋쿤요... 저의 풀닉은 Ponics_콤맹백수 <-- 이거 입니다..
<yemharc> 너무 기니까 PCMBS로 하죠
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 오.. 역시 초천재 이시군효..
<yemharc> 그리고 패키지 매니저 이름은 white-hand가 되겠군요
<jincreator> 좀 길지 않나요?
<Ponics> 남들이 보면.. PCMBS 라고 하면... PC 멀티 베이스 시스템 이라고 착각 하겠군효..
<yemharc> sudo w-hand install.............
<yemharc> 그정도는 되야 Ponics를 붙이지요 :)
<jincreator> sudo white-hand employment (설치할 패키지 이름)
<Ponics> sudo pindoongx2 install ( 백수 콤 끼리 클러스터링 해서 물리학 연산 패키지 )
<jincreator> 한번 alias 걸어서 그렇게 해볼까요?
<Ponics> 빈둥빈둥.apt
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌
<jincreator> 윽! 7z 버전 문제가 아니었군요!
<jincreator> 특정 7z 파일은 p7zip-all로만 열리는 문제(버그?)가 있네요.
<Ponics> 역시 초천재분들이라서..
<Ponics> 대화가 힘듬...
<Ponics> OTL
<jincreator> 로그를 주변에 있는 줄이나 고무줄 같은걸로 잘 묶으실 수 있는 진정한 초천재분이신 Ponics님에 비하면 아무것도 아니지요.
<Ponics> 콤맹을 놀리시면 나중에 지옥에 떨어져서 지옥불에 바베큐 해드 십니다... ( 심슨 ? )
<Nexusism> 따분한 일요일 ㅠ_ㅠ 뭔가 재밌는 일이 없을까 하고 찾아온 여기엔 영어가 남발하고 있당 @.@
<yemharc> Nexusism, 저와 함께 위키작성을.......+_+
<Nexusism> 밀님 그런거 저 할줄 몰라용 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> Nexusism님 저와 함께 .BIN 파일 디버깅이나...
<Nexusism> BIN이 바이너리의 약자란걸 몇일전에 알았 ...
<Nexusism> 디버깅은 책에서만 보아오던 단어이고 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Ponics> 한번 해보시면.. 짜릿하고 무자게 재미(?) 있을껍니다... ㅋ
<Nexusism> 우분투 10일차쯤 되는 유저입니다 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Nexusism> 저는 남에게 해를 끼쳤으면 끼쳤지 도움은 안되는 사람에용 ㅠㅠ
<Nexusism> 언제쯤이면 리눅스 중수 정도 될려나 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> 저를 뺀 이방에 고수분들에게 가르침을 받으시면 " 일주일만 하면 ponics 보다 100배 잘한다 " 가 됩니다..
<Nexusism> http://web2.ruliweb.daum.net/ruliboard/read.htm?main=cmu&table=img_etcitem&left=p&db=2&num=120177
<Nexusism> 옵큐에 우분투를 띄웠 ... ㅎㄷㄷ
<Nexusism> 아 에뮬레이터였군
<Nexusism> Ponics:밀님에게 사사받고 싶습니다
<Ponics> Nexusism님 저는 나이만 많고 재미도 없고 감동도 없는 콤맹백수 입니다.. 저에게 배울것은 아무것도 없습니다.
<Nexusism> refresh rate가 50으로 고정되어 나오는데 ㅜㅜ
<Nexusism> 60으로 어찌 바꾸징 ㅠ
<Nexusism> 저는 이런것도 모르는 유저에여
<Ponics> 그게 무었이온지요 ?
<Nexusism> 주사율?
<Nexusism> 모니터 주파수율?이었나요;;;
<Nexusism> 쿨럭 -0-
<Ponics> 모니터 주파수 이옵니까 ? 한수 가르침 받았사옵니다.. 넙죽..
<Nexusism> 60으로 바꾸는 법 좀 알려주십시오 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> 저는 이번에 알았사옵니다... 어케 변경하는 것이옵니까 ?
<Nexusism> sudo nvidia-settings 명령어를 쳐두 주파수 부분은 안나오는뎅 ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> Nexusism, 컴피즈 쓰고 있어요?
<Nexusism> 네 밀님 쓰고 있어용!
<yemharc> ccsm 설치했죠?
<Nexusism> 헉
<Nexusism> 어찌 아셨지
<yemharc> 그거 여시고
<yemharc> 제일 위에 보시면 [일반 설정] 있어요
<yemharc> 그거 눌러서 열린 팝업창에서 '디스플레이' 탭으로 이동
<Nexusism> 어라
<yemharc> 갱신 주기 감지  체크해제
<Nexusism> 여긴 60으로 나옵니다???
<yemharc> 갱신주기 60 맞추고
<yemharc> 그 아래 화면 감지 체크
<yemharc> 제일 아래 vblank 체크
<yemharc> 화면 오버래핑 조절 -> 스마트 모드
<yemharc> 화면 해상도 써있는 박스에 새로 만들기 추가 -> 자신의 현재 해상도
<Nexusism> 오오
<yemharc> 그리고 마지막으로
<yemharc> 컴피즈 쓰느데 왠지 버벅이는 느낌이다 싶으면 제일 위의 텍스쳐 필터 -> 빠름 으로 변경
<yemharc> 컴피즈 창 출렁임 효과 등에서 계단현상이 발생하면 nvidia 컨트롤러를 열고
<Nexusism> 어라 근데 ccsm은 60으로 나오는뎅
<Nexusism> 모니터 설정에 보면 또 50고정으로 나오넹 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Nexusism, 50밖에 없는거에요?
<yemharc> 아니면 50포함 다 있는데 50으로 고정?
<Nexusism> 누르면 다른 선택 조건은 없구
<Nexusism> 그냥 50으로 나와요
<Nexusism> 그리고
<Nexusism> 1920x1080+0+0 이렇게 입력 해야되나요?
<yemharc> 네
<Nexusism> ccsm 박스에서
<Nexusism> 헐
<yemharc> 모니터 뭘 쓰시길래 주사율이 50밖에 없어요?
<yemharc> CRT?
<Nexusism> 아니요
<Nexusism> lcd써요
<yemharc> LCD죠?
<Nexusism> 네
<Nexusism> 모니터가 안잡혀서 그런건가;
<Nexusism> 알수 없는 이라고 나오네여
<Nexusism> 밑에 디텍트 모니터 눌러도 별 반응이 없음
<yemharc> 그냥 Unknown인가요
<Nexusism> 예
<Nexusism> 제가 영문버전을 써서
<Nexusism> 해상도랑
<Nexusism> 이런건 정상적으로 표기 되는데
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 지금 설정 다 됐으면
<Nexusism> 주사율만 딱 50으로 나오고
<Nexusism> 컴피즈에선 또 60으로 나오공;
<yemharc> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yemharc> 작업 끝나면 일단 리붓하세요
<Nexusism> 헉
<Nexusism> 비번 물어보고 프롬프트 떨어지면 끝나는거에여?
<Nexusism> 넵 재붓 한번 해보겠습니다.
<shriekout> 재접 못한다에 한표 =3
<Nexusism> 재부팅을 하고 모니터 부분은 여전히 50으로 고정값 ㅠㅠ
<Nexusism> 에잉 그냥 쓸래요 불편한건 없어서 ㅠㅠ 단지 지금 두번째 인스톨째인데
<Nexusism> 달라진건 첨에 부팅할때 안보이던 nvidia로고가 잠시 스쳐 보인단거랑
<Nexusism> 주사율이 50 고정되었단거 뿐;;;
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ;;
<Nexusism> 영상 재생만 잘되면
<Nexusism> 뭐...
<yemharc> 계단현상 일어나면 nvidia컨트롤러에서 [티어링 방지]라는거 찾아서 활성화 시키세요
<Nexusism> 720p짜리 하나 다운받고 있는중
<Nexusism> 계단현상같은건 현재 전혀 없습니다.
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<Nexusism> 역시 밀님이 쵝오!!!!
<yemharc> ;;
<Nexusism> 감사합니다
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐..... 이런건 찾으면 다 나옵니다. viva google
<Nexusism> 유불               ...............
<jincreator> 도서관 시간이 다 되어서 이만 들어갑니다...
<Nexusism> 진크레이터님 나중에 뵐게요
<Nexusism> 크리에이터; 죄송합니다
<jincreator> 네, 나중에 또 뵙겠습니다.
<Nexusism> 밀님은 오늘 회사실까...집이실까...
<yemharc> 집이에욧!
<Nexusism> 오옷
<yemharc> 오늘 회사 건물 정전이에욧!
<yemharc> 정전 아니어도 안가욧!
<Nexusism> 헐
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<Nexusism> 모바일 게임 회사시면
<Nexusism> 컴투스일거같은 느낌이
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 컴투스는 아니에요
<yemharc> 엔소니라고 업계에선 3위 (3류?........)인 곳 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 애초에 순위놀이 하기도 뭐한게 모바일게임 회사 수가 엄청 적어서.............
<Nexusism> 이터널사가
<Nexusism> 배틀몬스터
<Nexusism> 를 만든 회사군요 채용정보가 너무 빡세 ;;;
<Nexusism> C/C++능숙한 자
<Nexusism> 리눅스 / bsd 계열 개발 가능한 자
<Ponics> 그 능숙의 기준이 뭔가효 ?
<Nexusism> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Ponics> 설마 코딩능력 ?
<Nexusism> 그런거같은데여
<yemharc> Ponics, 그.....글쎄요;;; 전 막상 직접적인 게임개발 인력은 아닌지라;;
<Ponics> 그럼 코더를 뽑는 거군효... 프로그래머가 아니라 코더...
<yemharc> Ponics, 그나마 프로그래머라고 불릴만한 분이 두분정도 계시긴 합니다만.......
<yemharc> 그 외에는 어떠냐고 한다면.............
<Nexusism> 코더랑 프로그래머의 차이점은뭔가요?
<Ponics> 코딩 능력이 기준이라면... 프로그래머는 코더를 이길수가 없습니다..
<yemharc> 코어를 만들수 있느냐 아니냐의 차이입니다
<Ponics> 머 코어까지도 바라지도 않습니다..
<yemharc> Ponics, 게임엔진 작성하는 분이 두분 계십니다
<Ponics> 코더는 남이 만들어놓은 알고리즘을 단지 기억하고 있다가 그대로 코딩을 합니다..
<Nexusism> 헐 게임엔진을 직접 작성할정도면...
<Ponics> 프로그래머는 새로운 알고리즘을 만들어 내는 사람이죠..
<Nexusism> 어느정도의 대가일까
<yemharc> 그냥....... 잘 하세요 OTL
<Ponics> 아.. 잠깐... 여기서 게임엔진을 직접 만들지는 않을텐데요...
<Nexusism> 사장님의 사랑을 듬뿍받으시겠다 그 두분은 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> Ponics, 원래 저희도 사서 쓰던가 했는데
<yemharc> 저 두분 영입하면서 새로 작성했더군요
<Ponics> 게임 코어엔진은 사서 .. 그리고 나머지 인터페이스나 통신부분 그리고 게임의 구성에 따라 필요한 기능만... 개발하는 걸로 알고 있습니다..
<Ponics> 제가 잘못 알고 있을 수도 있습니다.. ^^;;;
<Nexusism> 저도 그런쪽에는 문외한이지만;;;
<yemharc> Ponics, 아뇨 그게 정답 맞습니다.
<Nexusism> 그런 엔진을 사서 개조하는 능력도 엄청...대단한걸로 알고 있어요
<yemharc> 저희 회사 경우가 조금 특이한 쪽으로 흘러간거죠
<Nexusism> 오히려 개조한것 자체를 또 사고 팔고 하니깐
<Ponics> 머 개조 까지는 아니죠.. 게임 엔진 개발사가 리퍼런스와 API 까지 다주니..
<Ponics> 그걸 보고 만드는 겁니다..
<yemharc> 네
<Nexusism> 아하...
<Nexusism> 역시 문외한 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> 라이브러리 에 예제 소스 까지 다 줍니다..
<Nexusism> 근데 그런걸 또 사는건 왜 사죵;;;
<yemharc> 새로 만들려면 힘들거든요
<Ponics> 돈주고 사는건데 그정도는 받아야죠....
<Nexusism> 아...
<Ponics> 새로 만들수가 없기에.. 사서 쓰는 것이 더 시간과 돈을 절약 하는거죠..
<yemharc> 음.....쉬운 비유를 하자면
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 각 부품은 공장에서 만들어지죠?
<Ponics> 물리엔진 그거 만들려면... 머리에서 쥐납니다..
<yemharc> 이게 엔진 제작사입니다
<shriekout> 머리에서 mb가 난다니 =33
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 판매업체는 그 부품들을 사다 조립해서 컴퓨터로 기동 가능한 완성품을 팔죠?
<yemharc> 이게 게임회사
<Ponics> 그리고 물리엔진을 독자 개발해도.. 결국 외쿡산 엔진들에 비해 퍼포먼스나 렌더링이나 프레임수에서 밀리므로..
<yemharc> Ponics, 일단 제대로 된 물리엔진 만들려면 수학자부터 채용해야죠..........
<Ponics> 기획한 게임을 만들기가 불가능 하게 되는 경우가 많습니다..
<Ponics> 물리엔지 코어 개발자는 프로그래머가 아닙니다.. 물리학 + 수학 이렇게 한 인간들입니다..
<yemharc> 물리엔진 코어 개발자는 종이와 씨름하죠 (.....)
<Nexusism> 포닉스님도 지식수준이 굉장하시고
<Nexusism> 밀님은 언젠간...책을 한번 쓰시지요...
<Ponics> 그런 인간들이 수식과 알고리즘을 만들면.. 개발자가 그걸보고 프로그램 알고리즘으로 바꿔서.. 코더에게 주면 코더가 코딩을 하는거죠..
<yemharc> 엥?!;;
<yemharc> Nexusism, 제가 무슨 재주로 책을 쓰겠습니까;;
<Nexusism> 밀님이 만드는 교재라면 바보라도...다 이해시킬수 있을 비유와 언변;
<yemharc> ;;
<Ponics> Nexusism:  저같은 콤맹이 무슨 단순 찢어진 신문에 불과한 지식 입니다..
<Nexusism> 그런데 밀님 저 궁금한게 있는뎁;
<yemharc> 구.......국어공부 열심히 합시다 ㅇㅅㅇ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<yemharc> 네
<Nexusism> 전에 맥 개발자들 즉 bsd개발자들이 결벽증 환자라고 하셨잖아요
<yemharc> 네
<Nexusism> 음...프로그래밍 하시는분들이 그러면
<Nexusism> bsd소스코드 이런거 막 보면...감탄할정도로 꼼꼼하게
<Nexusism> 만들었다고 봐야되나요?
<yemharc> 꼼꼼하다기보다
<yemharc> 보고 있으면 '이런 ㅂㅌ들'이란 말이 먼저 나옵니다
<Ponics> 사실 메이저급 개발자는 코드 한줄도 안짭니다... 그리고 사람마다 다르죠.. 결벽증 일때도 있고... 겁나 지저분한 사람도 있고.. 오덕들도 있고..
<Nexusism> 응???
<yemharc> Nexusism, 쉽게 말하면
<Nexusism> 메이저급 개발자가 코드 한줄도 안짜영?
<yemharc> 책을 한권 쓰는데, 거기에 맞춤법, 띄어쓰기, 외국어 표기법 등등을 모두 '표준'에 맞춰 쓴다고 생각해보세요
<Nexusism> 오 당연히 그래야죵;
<Ponics> 메이저가 시니어 개발자에게 말이나 종이 문서 로 주면.. 시니어가 코어 코딩 몇줄 하고... 문서로 만들어서 코더들에게 주면 코더가 살을 붙이게 됩니다..
<yemharc> Nexusism, 그럼 실제로 저 조건들을 모두 맞춰서 완벽하게 출판되는 책이 있을까요?
<Nexusism> 사실 없죠;;;
<yemharc> Nexusism, BSD소스가 그런 느낌입니다
<Nexusism> 그럼 문법적으로 봤을땐...정리정돈과는 거리가 멀다라고 보면 되겠군요;
<yemharc> Nexusism, 너무 정리되서 되려 이상하게 느껴지는거에요
<yemharc> 예를 들면 방금 제가 말한걸 제대로 표현하면 (틀릴수도 있어요!)
<yemharc> 너무 정리가 되어서 도리어 이상하게 느껴 지는 것입니다
<yemharc> 같은 글이 되어야 하죠
<yemharc> 것입니다 -> 것 입니다
<Nexusism> 헐;;;
<ndsin> 으헙
<ndsin> 주말 다갔네!
<Ponics> yemharc님 저의 표현이 맞는지 부탁 드립니다... 자... C 코드에서의 변수명이 클래스명을 마음대로 정의 해서 만들죠 ? 어셈은 그런거 없습니다 아주 간결하고 딱딱 필요한 것만 씁니다.
<yemharc> 그래서 문법적으로는 완벽한데, 실질적으로 우리가 말하고 듣는것은 문법에 근거하지 않지요
<Nexusism> 그래서 결벽증환자라고 칭하셨구나;
<Ponics> 어셈과 C 코드 의 차이 ?
<yemharc> Ponics, 어떤 부분에서 말씀이신지? bsd코드 얘기에 연계해서인가요?
<Ponics> 넵.. bsd 코드와.. 일반 리눅이 코드를 보면..
<yemharc> 아, 비슷하면서 틀린데요
<Nexusism> openbsd 개발자들이 몇만줄 코드를 하나 하나 정성껏 수정해서 배포판을 만든다궁;;;
<yemharc> 프로그래밍 언어에도 일종의 표준어 표현 방식인 것들이 있습니다
<Ponics> 마치 bsd 코드는 딱딱 필요한 것만... 타이트하게 한것 같습니다..
<yemharc> 대표적으로 헝가리안 표기법이라는게 있는데요
<yemharc> 보시면 자잘한 규칙이 엄청나게 많습니다.
<Ponics> 그런데 리눅이는 좀 코드가...
<Nexusism> 포닉스님 : 네 그래서 리눅스 코드 지저분하다구 오비 개발자가 깠어요;;;
<yemharc> 예를들면 배열 이름은 무조건 a로 시작한다 같은것들이 있지요
<yemharc> 우리가 보통 배열이름을 정하면
<yemharc> DB_Array 같이 대충봐도 알아볼 수 있게 할텐데
<yemharc> 저 표기법대로 가면
<Ponics> 넵.. 제가 옛날에 kernel inside story 라는 원서를 보면서 느낀점은...
<yemharc> aDB가 되야 합니다
<Ponics> 리눅이 커널이 좀 지저분 하다라는...
<bundo> yemharc  나 호출 해봐요
<yemharc> bundo,
<Nexusism> 분도님 어서오세요
<Ponics> 분도님 / 어서오세요..
<Nexusism> 어쨋건 동작은 한다...이게 중점인데
<yemharc> 우긱;;
<Nexusism> 지저분하던...깨긋하던
<Nexusism> 오비 개발하시는분들은
<Nexusism> ;;; 밀님 말씀처럼 다 결벽증인듯하셔 보임;
<Nexusism> 소스코드 조차 아름다워야 그분들은 만족하시는듯?
<yemharc> 사실 막상 보면 그다지 아름답지 않아요
<yemharc> 까놓고 말해서 가독성 떨어집니다
<Nexusism> 맥은 좀 신기한부분이 많아서 처음에 이게 음... 질문이었는데
<yemharc> Repo_DB_Array 이거하고 adbrepo 이거하고
<yemharc> 어느게 눈에 확 와닿습니까
<Nexusism> 전자요
<yemharc> 그런겁니다
<Nexusism> 두개 다 같은 문법인가요?
<yemharc> bundo, xchat 호출 말하신거 맞죠?
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전자를 헝가리안 표기법에 맞춰 표현하면 후자가 됩니다
<bundo> 넵 감사합니다 됬어유
<yemharc> HiOSS, 안녕하세요
<HiOSS> 안녕하세요~^^
<yemharc> bundo, 새로 설치하신거에요?
<Nexusism> 어서오세요
<yemharc> Nexusism, a (array 배열) db repo 인거죠
<HiOSS> Nexusism 네ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요~
<Nexusism> 글자수 늘으나면 쓸데없는 비트수 늘어난다구 그러는건가 -_-;;;
<Nexusism> 후덜하네요 그분들의 세계는
<yemharc> Nexusism, 대체 뭐가 변태적인지 알고 싶으시면 http://sarum.tistory.com/85 요길 봐보세요
<Nexusism> 밀님 링크된 부분에서...이 표기법 개발자가 ms연구원 출신 ...
<Nexusism> 털썩
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> 좀 아이러니 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Nexusism, 그거 말고도 파스칼 표기법, 카멜 표기법 등등이 있지요
<yemharc> BSD는 카멜표기법을 따를겁니다
<hioss> 냐하
<Nexusism> 오..
<hioss> Xchat 깔았습니다ㅎ
<Nexusism> 카멜표기법이라!
<Nexusism> 검색해보겠어용 나중에 기억해놨다가
<yemharc> hioss, submarine님이신가요?
<hioss> 네ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 역시 ㅎㅎ
<hioss> 앞으로는 hioss로 들어오려구요
<hioss> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네 :)
<yemharc> 음.......뭔가 먹기는 해야겠는데..........
<yemharc> 주말동안 한끼도 안먹는것도 좀 인간으로서 아닌거같고.............
<hioss> yemharc, 어디세요?
<Nexusism> 저도 조금전에 귀찮아서 빵+요구르트로 때웠습니다 으흑 불쌍한 인간같음 ㅠㅠ
<hioss> yemharc, 저는 지금 분도님 댁에서 김치전 먹고 있는데ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> hioss, 우왘 부럽!! 전 구로입니다
<hioss> 이건 그냥 테스트하는거에요 신경쓰지 마세요~ㅎㅎ ㅋㅋ그런분도 있어요 저런분도 있고요 분도분도분도분도분도분도
<yemharc> 우리 가정주부 분도님의 음식이라니
<yemharc> 희소가치가 대단히 높군요!
<hioss> ㅎㅎ분도 님께서 Xchat 쓰는법 가르쳐 주고 계셔서ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하
<Nexusism> 인증샷을 올리기전까진 믿지 않겠습니다 (__)
<yemharc> xchat 어렵지 않아요 :)
<hioss> 페북에 올렸습니다ㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> 털썩
<Ponics> yemharc님 분도님에게 제공 받을 수 있는 것중에 가장 희소가치가 높은건... 분노님 댁에 잇는 벤치에서 먹는 캔커피 입니다..
<yemharc> Ponics, 그런것도 있군요
<hioss> ㅋㅋ점심은 소고기 불고기로 먹었답니다ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> hioss, 우잌........
<ndsin> 허
<hioss> 분도 님 요리솜씨 좀 짱인듯ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 금요일 저녁 퇴근 이후로 물밖에 먹은게 없는뎈ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin>  /ban hioss
<hioss> 어이쿠;;
<yemharc> 월급도 받았는데 밥을 안먹고 있어요
<hioss> ndsin 이러지 마시라는
<yemharc> OTL
<yemharc> 아.....생각난김에 밥먹으러 갈까
<hioss> 어서 식사 하세요
<hioss> 이틀동안이나 음식을 안드시다니;;
<hioss> 몸 상하실텐데요;;
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 이럴수가
<ndsin> 짜증나네 ㄴㅇㄻㄻㅇㄹ
<yemharc> ndsin, 문제는 자주 이래요 orz
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 저도 주말인데 집에서 밥을 안했...
<yemharc> 몇년 생활패턴을 하루 한끼 + 약간의 간식으로 맞춰서 생활했더니
<ndsin> 무지 마르셨겠어요
<Ponics> 부럽습니다... 백수에겐... 일하고 급여를 받는 자체가..
<hioss> 오늘 저녁 번개 할까요?? 한강에서 삼겹살 파뤼 번개
<yemharc> 169~70에 52~54kg 사이로 나가는군요
<Nexusism> 오 저런 밀님 ...
<Nexusism> 식사량을 늘리셔야될듯
<Nexusism> 갑작스런 여친 전화에 깜놀했다능 -0-
<hioss> 오호 여친이디ㅏ
<ndsin> 으흥 삼겹살 파뤼라니
<hioss> 여친이다
<Ponics> 헛... 우ㅂㅌ 채널의 공공의 적인.. 여친 있는 남정내...
<yemharc> Nexusism, 다 좋은데 바지살때 힘들어요
<hioss> ponics, 분도님이 커피도 사준시대요
<hioss> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 일단.. 여친 있다는 이유 하나만으로 네버인딩 구박이 시작 됩니다..
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<Nexusism> 남자가 우분투를 하고 거기에 여자친구가 있으면 공공의 적이 되는검미까?!?!?!
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 논란의 여지가 없음
<Ponics> 네
<Nexusism> 어?!?!?!
<hioss> 여친있대
<hioss> 여친있어서 좋겠다 우왕 부럽당
<Nexusism> 이런건 우분투 책에선 못봤는뎅;;;
<yemharc> Nexusism, 그럼 남친없고 우분투 사용하는 여성분은?
<bundo> 나도 여친있다니 부럽네
<Nexusism> 그런분은 꼬셔 마땅하신분인듯...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hioss> 신과 같은 존재시죠ㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> 남자친구는 없는데 우분투를 굉~~~장히 잘다루는 여자면...
<Nexusism> 생각만 해도 ...
<yemharc> Nexusism, 매력적이네요
<hioss> 음...
<Nexusism> 꼬시고싶다
<yemharc> 무려 공순이란 소리니
<yemharc> (.............>>)
<Ponics> Nexusism님 님이 아직 이바닥을 잘 모르셔서 그런듯 합니다.. 이바닥의 표준 체형은 배나오고 팔다리가 가늘며 피부는 햐얗고.. 안경을 써야 하며 머리는 장발에 가깝고 여친은 당근 없어야 합니다.
<hioss> 남자친구 없고 우분투를 굉장히 잘 다루며 얼굴과 몸매가 미스코리아급에 명까지 짧으면 퍼펙트군요
<yemharc> Ponics, 그렇지만도 않습니다. 야근생활 오래하면 얼굴이랑 피부가 거멓게 죽어가요 (.......)
<ndsin> 여자친구랑 오늘은 농협 뚫었어. 이번에 새로나온 아이폰 cpu는 머머고, 램은 몇기가, 우분투 이번에 11.10 나온거 알아? 이번에 완전 좋아졌어
<Nexusism> 저는 포닉스님이 제안한 규격에 안경을 쓴다는점만 맞군요;
<ndsin> 그런 이야기하고 싶지는 않네요........................
<shriekout> 오
<shriekout> 배가 불렀...
<yemharc> 음
<shriekout> 전 그런 이야기 해도 괜찮아요
<ndsin> 음
<yemharc> 여튼 말 나온김에
<yemharc> 저도 저녁먹고 간만에 좀 놀다 와야겠네요
<Nexusism> 하지만 우리 여자친구는.......................................갤스를 직접루팅해서 쓰시는정도는 되는분 ............
<ndsin> 여친좀 만들어야하는데
<ndsin> 저희 누나도 루팅하던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 자리비움 합니다아 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<shriekout> 여친..
<hioss> ㅎㅎ저는 분도님과 커피 마시러 갈게요ㅎ
<shriekout> 먹는건가?
<hioss> 저도 자리비움
<drake_kr> 흐ㅁ
<hioss> yemharc, 식사 꼭 챙겨드세요
<Nexusism> 헐 ... 다 자리비움
<Nexusism> 나는 공공의 적이 되는건가 이제 ㅠ
<ndsin> 매지구름님
<ndsin> 저랑 여친만들러 갑시다
<Ponics> 일단.. 우ㅂㅌ 를 쓰는 언냐라면.. 기본 휴먼족으로 인정합니다.. 거기에 몸매가 쬐금 되시면... 바로 엘프급으로 렙업 시켜 드립니다..
<drake_kr> 여신급의 기준은 뭔가요
<Nexusism> 여신급의 기준을 제가 정리하자면 ....
<Nexusism> 얼굴과 몸매는 김사랑
<Nexusism> 컴 실력은 트리니티
<Nexusism> 정도면..............................
<ndsin> ..........
<Ponics> 일단 Nexusism님은 초보시니... 너무 사적인 기준과 주관적 관점이 많이 들어 신듯...
<drake_kr> 평생 혼자 사시려는건가요
<ndsin> 컴터하는사람치고 그런 사람 못봤..............
<shriekout> ...
<drake_kr> 전 걍 컴터에 관심만 있으면 ok
<Nexusism> 트윗해볼까용;;;
<ndsin> 아 여친생겼으면 좋겠당
<drake_kr> 교회만 안 다니면 될듯요
<Nexusism> 얼굴과 몸매는 김사랑급에
<drake_kr> 얼굴 몸매 잘 안따짐
<Nexusism> 컴터 실력은 트리니티 정도 되는분이
<Nexusism> 국내에 존재하는가
<Nexusism> 안하는가를 두고;;;
<ndsin> 길가다가 나랑 사귀자 하면 될까요
<drake_kr> Nexusism , 있긴 합니다
<Nexusism> 제가 우리 여자 친구를
<Nexusism> 버스에서 꼬셨는뎁
<Nexusism> 대놓고 ;;;
<drake_kr> 교복입은 애들한테 그렇게 해볼까 <-
 * shriekout 님이 Nexusism 님을 이그노어 했습니다
<Nexusism> 어우...범죄가 아닐까용;
<ndsin> 경찰서 가심니다
<shriekout> 여친 있는 사람과는 대화 안함 =3
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nexusism> 여자친구가 저보다 운전도 잘한다는 근데 -_-;
<ndsin> 여친이 차도 있음?
<ndsin> 헐
<drake_kr> 님 좀 부럽
<Nexusism> 젠쿱 380되겠습니다 고갱님;
<Nexusism> 제 차는 마티즈임 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 헐
<shriekout> ...
<drake_kr> 제 20살때 여자친구랑 많이 닮았네요
<ndsin> 여자 만나본지 언젠지 기억도 안나네요
<Ponics> 역시 공공의 적 맞심..
<drake_kr> 제가 지금 리눅스를 하는 계기가 된 당시 여자친구..
<Ponics> 비덩 = 비호감 덩어리
<drake_kr> 2000년에 데비안을 쓰다니
<Nexusism> 당시 여친분이 데비안 유저셨어요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Nexusism> 부왘!
<Nexusism> 그때 드레이크님은...리눅스에 리자도 모르는분이셨고?
<drake_kr> 과도 무슨 컴공 그런거 아녔음요
<drake_kr> 네
<Nexusism> 아 윈도 쓴다고 막 까이고 그런거셨을까;;;
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 당시에 제가 윈도2000 썼었죠..
<drake_kr> 지금 생각해보면.. 흠
<drake_kr> cgi로 홈페이지 운영할 생각을 다 했었던 여자니
<drake_kr> 뭐, 그런 언니들도 재야장수중에 있을겁니다 ^^
<Nexusism> 지금 그분은 무엇을 하실까 ;;;
<Nexusism> 개발자...로 사실거같다는
<Ponics> 그런데 그런 언냐들은 그때 취미로만 하다가 지금은 아마도 어떤 훌륭한 분의 아내가 되어 있을 가능성이 농후~! 합니다..
<drake_kr> 밥하고 빨래 하겠죠
<Nexusism> ..............한국여자의 현실로 갑작스레 ....
<Nexusism> 저도 이제 결혼 준비를 해야되는데 ㅠㅠ
<Ponics> 머.. 2000년 부터 프비 쓰던 언냐도 있었심.. 지금은 NHN 에서 SE 팀장급 하고 있심..
<Nexusism> 모아둔 돈도 없궁...흑
<Nexusism> 포닉스님은 나이가 아까 있으시다고 하셨는데
<drake_kr> 오옹..
<Nexusism> 아직 미혼이신거에요?
<Nexusism> 지식수준도 굉장히 높으신분같은데 음 갑자기 궁금해져요
<Ponics> 원래 이바닥에서 오덕후 비슷하게 콤맹 백수질 하면.. 언냐들이 딱 알아 봅니다.. " 낯선 남자에게서 오덕의 향기가.. " 하면서 다 피합니다..
<shriekout> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 다행이다...아직 그 수준은 아닌듯... 빨리 발빼야지...
<Nexusism> 저는...
<shriekout> 얏홍 고수님께서... 다행이라니..
<shriekout> ndsin, 토닥토닥~ =33
<Nexusism> 와우라는 게임을...한 4년정도 하다가
<Ponics> 본인은 모릅니다..
<Nexusism> ..........
<Ponics> 언냐들이 본능적으로 딱 알아 버립니다..
<drake_kr> 나도 겜을 할까
<Nexusism> 게임접고
<Ponics> 전 와우 오베때 부터.. 지금까지..
<Nexusism> 컴터 살때부터 우분투를 써야지 하고
<Nexusism> 지금은 윈도를 아예 안쓰고있는데
<Nexusism> 게임한 4년이...아깝진 않으면서 아깝다 해야될까요...
<Nexusism> 음...그 시간에 더 일찍 우분투를 했더라면 하는 아쉬움과
<Nexusism> 저 게임할땐 진짜 폐인모드였었는데;
<drake_kr> 저도 게임할땐 폐인모드
<drake_kr> 지금도 그래요
<Nexusism> 검투사는 그래도 못단게 한이랄까요;;;와우를 아시는분이면 알텐데
<drake_kr> 그게 다 성바퀴때문입니다
<Nexusism> 수양사제만 4년
<Nexusism> 정확히 수사는 뭐 한 2.5년정도 되겠네용
<Ponics> 훔냐... 전 사제만 빼고는 케릭들 거의 다 해본듯..
<Ponics> 사제는 잘해야 본전이고 못하면 파티가 몰살 당하니.. ㅋ
<Nexusism> 레이드는
<Nexusism> 친구 케릭으로만 가끔 가보고
<Nexusism> 전장+투기장만 전전했어요
<Nexusism> 본케 레이드는 검사 나올때부턴 아예 안했으니깐 음
<Nexusism> 아우 그런데 왤케 리눅스 실력은 안느는거죠 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 리눅스 실력은
<drake_kr> 혼자만의 실력이 아니니까 그렇치요
<Ponics> 아무튼 Nexusism님은 공공의 적임... 뭔 말을 해도 비덩(비호감 덩어리)임
<Nexusism> 흠
<Nexusism> 처음에 여기 왔을때는
<Nexusism> 여친 애기 할때 아무도 뭐라고 안하셨는뎁;
<Nexusism> 오늘 까인당
<Ponics> ㅋㅋ
<Nexusism> 제가 올해 33살인데 프로그래밍쪽은 포기 하는게 낫겠죠?
<Nexusism> 프로그래머를 할것도 아닌데
<ndsin> 꼭 하셔야하시겠다면 안말리지만
<ndsin> 하고싶으면 취미로 하시면 되죠
<Nexusism> 우분투 하나만이라도 잘했으면 음
<drake_kr> 흠
<ndsin> 꼭 직업으로 할 필요 있나요?
<drake_kr> 전 32살인데
<drake_kr> 아직도 노력중인데요
<Ponics> 이야.. 다들 연세가 높으시군효..
<Ponics> 이런... 제가 괜시리 나이가 많타고 했네효.. 이런..
<Nexusism> 헐
<HiOSS> 오호
<HiOSS> 아이패드에서도 irc 들어와지네요
<Nexusism> 포닉스님 예상 연세를 저는 40줄정도로 봤는데;
<Nexusism> 아까 나이 많으시다고 하셨을때;
<Nexusism> irc어플이 있나보네요
<Ponics> 훔.. 역시 밉상이시군효...
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Nexusism> ;;;
<Ponics> 40 맞습니다.. 싱글이고... 백수이고.. 콤맹이고..
<Ponics> 거기에 루저 입니다..
<Nexusism> ..........................
<kbundo> 포닉스 어림  92년?
<Nexusism> 저는 잠시 자리를 비우겠습니다;
<Nexusism> 엥?
<Nexusism> ;;;;;;;;;
<HiOSS> 지금 제가 쓰고 있는건 라임irc구요 다른것도 많네요
<kbundo> 저는 86년이구요
<Ponics> 분도님 / 저 72년생 입니다.
<kbundo> 학번 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 저는 99년생이라능ㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> 저 79년
<HiOSS> 저 저는 학번은 아닌디...
<Nexusism> 담배 한대 피우고 오겠습니다
<Ponics> 학번으로 치면.. 91학번 이죠... 전..
<HiOSS_> 냐허
<HiOSS_> 아이폰에서 접속
<HiOSS> 아이패드에서 접속
<CuBric> 아악
<Nexusism> 분도님
<Nexusism> 큐브릭님 반갑습니다
<CuBric> 하이요
<kbundo> 네
<HiOSS> 안녕하세요
<Nexusism> 병희님은 irc로 잘 안들어오시나봐용 메일은 받았는데
<Nexusism> 아 전화를 해볼까;
<Nexusism> 부끄러운데;
<Nexusism> 못하겠다는-_-
<Nexusism> 바보같아보임
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ매일매일 새로운 기술을 접하는 재미ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> Nexusism님 요즘 남격의 전현무 아나운서에게 전수 받고 계시죠 ?
<HiOSS> 아 밖에 바람이 차네요ㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> 전 티비를 잘 안봐서 남격은 아는데
<Nexusism> 잘 몰라용 ㅋ
<HiOSS> 저는 반바지 입고 나왔는데;;ㅠㅠ
<Nexusism> 청소 좀 하고 올게용
<Nexusism> 조금있다 다시 오겠습니다.
<CuBric> 음음...
<drake_kr> 아웅 전 옛날 기술 익히려고 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아흐 집 거덜났음 쩝
<drake_kr> 얼마나 먹었길래요
<bundo> 나 내일 파산 신청해야겠심 OTL...
<jincreator> 아니, irc 들어오니 갑자기 이게 무슨 소리입니까?
<bundo> 명휘 & 문준 = 강도 임
<bundo> 쩝
<jincreator> ???
<bundo> jincreator 조회수가 선정에 50%라는거 말이 되남 ?
<bundo> 공개 역량프라자 수기 말여
<jincreator> 헉! 말도 안되죠.
<bundo> 나참 ... 왜들 저러는지
<bundo> 그래서
<bundo> 페북에 우리측 글 올릴꺼여
<jincreator> 조회자가 일단 몇명 없으니 표본 규모 자체에도 문제가 있고요
<jincreator> 게다가 글 게시가 무조건 최신 글부터 나오다 보니 먼저 올린 사람의 글은 묻힙니다.
<bundo> 마져 !!!
<bundo> 나중에 마구 올라간거 알어 ?
<jincreator> 거기에 한 사람이 계속해서 조회하는 것도 가능하다는 결정적인 문제점도 있습니다.
<bundo> 아 열반다
<bundo> 나 그리고 심사위원 안시킨데..
<bundo> 우리 사람 뽑을까 어쩌구
<bundo> 아 ㅅㅂ
<bundo> 열 빡 받았심 쩝
<jincreator> 정말 대박은 올라온 글의 태반이 기간 마지막 날에 올라왔다는 것인데 그럼 하루동안 몇명이 조회한 걸로 평가한다는 뜻입니다.
<bundo> 그리고 시간 지나서 더 받았음
<jincreator> 또 한가지 문제는 공지에 있는데 최다 추천작이 50점이지 최다 "조회수"가 50%가 아닙니다.
<jincreator> 설사 추천작이라고 해도 문제가 되는 점이 애초에 글을 올리거나 추천을 하기 위해서는 반드시 회원 가입을 하게 해서 추천할 수 있는 사람의 대부분이 다 공모전 참가자라는 것이지요.
<bundo> jincreator 심사기준의 내부 사실들이  엉망임 쩝~
<CuBric> 음음...
<CuBric> 분도님 흥분하심....
<bundo> 암튼 아는게 없으니 조회수에 연연 하는듯
<jincreator> 그러고보니 올린이중에 "잠수함"이 있던데 설마 submarine님은 아니시겠죠?
<jincreator> 이제보니 han9k님도 올리셨군요.
<CuBric> 밀옹
<jincreator> 그러고보니 누가 진짜 밀옹일까요?
<CuBric> 둘다 일듯
<Ponics> 뭔지 몰라도 고수분들의 쟁탈전 ?
<yemharc_> 넹?
<yemharc_> 아
<yemharc_> 잠시 피방왔어요
<CuBric> 밀옹
<yemharc_> 게임좀 하다 들어가려구요
<yemharc_> CuBric: 말씀하세요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<CuBric> 아얄씨 플그램에서 이거 접속하는 방법이 까묵었음
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 제로irc 설치했음..
<yemharc_> 어떤  irc프로그램요?
<yemharc_> 설정->서버설정
<yemharc_> irc.ubuntu.com
<yemharc_> #ubuntu-ko
<drake_kr> '/server irc.freenode.org
<drake_kr> '/join #ubuntu-ko
<drake_kr> irssi 좋습니다
<CuBric> ??
<CuBric> 지금은 윈도우 상임
<yemharc_> 윈도라면 전통이 빛나는(?!)  mIRC를....
<drake_kr> 윈도우라면 pchat 괜찮습니다
<bundo>  http://www.facebook.com/funfunyoo
<bundo> 명환에게 보내는 사랑의 영상 편지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> irc 설정이 꼬이는
<yemharc_> bundo:  ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ^^;
<CuBric> 아 짜잉나
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/yemharc
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 대변인 생겼심 헤헤
<CuBric> 하움
<yemharc_> 읭?
<yemharc_> bundo: 으잌ㅋㅋ 확인했습니닼
<bundo> 농담임
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 사실 요 달에 연휴가 껴서 일정이 좀 빡빡했어요
<yemharc_> 회사 입장에서 보면 근 2주가 날아간거라
<bundo> 오케이
<Ponics> 헉.. 밀님이 알고보니.. 우ㅂㅌ 포럼의 큰응가인 이셨나효 ?
<yemharc_> Ponics:  아뇨아뇨 그냥 제가 나서서 해보겠습니다 한것 뿐이에요;;
<Ponics> 밀님 / 큰응가인 되신거 ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<yemharc_> 제가 틀만 완성해 놓고 사람들한테 홍보(?)해서 활성화좀 시켜보려구요
<yemharc_> 제가 무슨 재주가 있다고 ㅎㅎ;;
<Ponics> 밀님 / 큰응가인 으로써... 파리가 꼬이지 않는 방법을 알려주세욘..
<yemharc_> bundo: 아, 위키에 크리에이티브 커먼즈 라이센스 붙였습니다만, 상관없나요?
<bundo> GPL 임
<bundo> 위키 기본 GPL 로 해놓았는데 ?
<yemharc_> bundo: 제일 아래에 붙어있군요
<bundo> 위키 맨 밑 .. 네
<yemharc_> bundo: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/2.0/kr/  붙이려던게 요거였거든요
<bundo> 암튼 우린 GPL
<yemharc_> 넵
<jincreator> 그러고보니 안드로이드 화면녹화는 어떻게 하나요?
<bundo> 지랄플리즈라이센스
<yemharc_> (요건 바로 수정 꾸지꾸직)
<bundo> jincreator  톰갯 서버를 이용 하여
<bundo> 합니다.
<ndsin> 케구궼궥궥궄궤
<ndsin> 더러운 은행어플
<bundo> tom cat
<jincreator> 톰캣이 apache tomcat인가요 talking tom 서버인가요?
<bundo> 후자 헤헤
<bundo> 안드로이드 화면 녹화 그게 루틴해야하는거 아닌가요 ?
<jincreator> 참, 어제 월드 아이티 쇼에서 갤럭시 S2 봤습니다.
<yemharc_> 음냐
<bundo> 그거 쓸게 못됨
<ndsin> 음
<bundo> 나 4번 초기화 했심
<yemharc_> jincreator: 안드로이드 화면 녹화는 좀 힘들어요
<bundo> 쩝 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<ndsin> 갤럭시 S2 나오기 전에 아는형이 그거 봤었었는데, 보고 이야기 해주더라구요 디기 좋다고
<yemharc_> jincreator: 따로 기기가 있거나 에뮬레이터를 빵빵하게 돌릴 스펙이 되지 않는 이상은 영상이 참 구리구리 합니다
<ndsin> 그래서 사실꺼에요? 물어봤더니 바로 "안사"
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 스샷은 android sdk로 찍었었는데 궁금했거든요.
<jincreator> 잠시 밥먹으러 갑니다...
<CuBric> 밀님
<CuBric> 리눅스 서버 구축해본적 있으삼요
<yemharc_> 네
<yemharc_> 예전에요
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 제가 본체 들고 가면
<CuBric> 구성해줄수 있나요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 어느정도까지는요
<CuBric> 케이스 하나 사야겟당
<CuBric> 조립해서 들고가야징
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 윈도우 에서도 접속가능 하겠죠
<CuBric> 비트 안가리고....
<yemharc_> 접속은  VNC도 있고 터미널도 있고 방법이야 많죠
<yemharc_> 비트는 어차피 신호 패킷으로 날리는거라 영향 안받아요
<CuBric> 윈도우 64비트 환경에서도 서버접속 가능하겠지요
<yemharc_> 네
<CuBric> 아 낼 쉬는데
<CuBric> 머하지...
<CuBric> 밀님 회사 쳐들어 갈까
<ndsin> 부럽
<CuBric> 본체 들고
<CuBric> ㅎ
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 이럴수가
<ndsin> 간장이 없구나
<yemharc_> 부잌ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 밀님 옆에 의자 갔다 놓고
<CuBric> 괴롭히기
<yemharc_> 아.....
<yemharc_> 그나저나
<yemharc_> 이번달 정기세미나 전까지 위키 기본적인 정리 끝내놔야 분도님한테 밥 얻어먹는데 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 이번달 정기 세미나 몇일이죠?
<ndsin> 28일인가요
<yemharc_> 마지막주에 하겠죠?
<ndsin> 허엏ㅇ헝 간만에 가볼까
<CuBric> 밀님
<yemharc_> 네?
<CuBric> 지금 서버 구축할 본체 사양이 이렇게 되요
<yemharc_> CuBric: 지금 웹쳇이라 다이얼로그 못받을거에요
<CuBric> 옵테로 165 ,램 2기가 ,하드 160x4 ,지포스7300gt
<CuBric> 옵테론
<yemharc_> 하드는 레이드?
<CuBric> 그건 미정
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 용도는요?
<CuBric> 스토리지 서버?
<yemharc_> 흠
<ndsin> 스토리지 치고는 너무 적지 앟나요
<ndsin> 적지 않나요
<ndsin> 용량이
<yemharc_> 개인용이면 상관없죠
<CuBric> 일단은 이걸로 시작할꺼에요
<CuBric> 그러다가
<CuBric> 8월에 적금 타면
<CuBric> 하드만 8테라 ?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> IDC입주시킬건가요?
<CuBric> 아니요
<CuBric> 삼실에다가 놓으면
<yemharc_> 그럼 레이드는 안해도 되겠네요
<CuBric> 전기세 그런거 걱정안하니까
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 집에서도 접속가능하고
<yemharc_> 사무실이면...dhcp겠네요
<CuBric> 글치요
<CuBric> 좀 그런가요
<yemharc_> FreeNAS 필요할테고...
<yemharc_> 아뇨 그건 크게 문제는 안되는데
<CuBric> 까다로운 작업이 될까요?
<yemharc_> 사실 쉽게 할거면 사내 네트웤 관리팀에다가 포트포워딩 신청하고 고정IP 할당받는게 제일이죠
<CuBric> 그거 잘 안해줄꺼 같아요
<CuBric> 내가 만드는게 빠를듯
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 그럼 F-nas로 가죠
<CuBric> 음
<CuBric> 사무실 네트웍이면 고정 아닐까요?
<yemharc_> 글쎄요
<yemharc_> 그건 회사마다 좀 틀리더라구요
<CuBric> 층마다 그 머시냐
<CuBric> 통신실 ?
<CuBric> 그게 있거든요
<yemharc_> 통신실마다 라인을 넣어주고
<yemharc_> 그걸로 사내 공유하는 방식이 보통 아닌가요?
<CuBric> 울삼실은 벽 단자가 2개 라서
<CuBric> 공유기 쓰고 있어요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_> 그리고 보통은 허브를 그냥 스위치로 돌려서 뿌리기만 해줄텐데요
<yemharc_> 그 부분은 정확히 알면 좋긴 한데
<CuBric> 알수 없으니 프리로 하는게 좋을까요
<CuBric> 자동으로 ip 를 잡게
<yemharc_> dhcp면 F 가는거고
<CuBric> 그걸꺼에요
<yemharc_> 여기서 골때리는 경우라면 각각 고정으로 할당하는데 포트포워딩은 안해주는 경우겠죠
<yemharc_> 아, 그리고
<yemharc_> 스토리지 서버면 트래픽 꽤 먹을텐데 그걸로 태클 들어올지도 몰라요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> ♥♥♥ 내일 국가 고시를 보는 문준에게 격려의 영상 편지 ♥♥♥ 아 꼭 합격해야 하는데...
<CuBric> 나혼자 쓰면 괜찮치 안을까요
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17341&p=85567#p85567
<yemharc_> CuBric: 트래픽이란건 그렇게 간단하지가 않으니까요
<yemharc_> 이긍
<yemharc_> 잠시 잠수합니다아 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 인생 한방인데...
<bundo> 국가고시 ..쩝
<CuBric> 분도님
<bundo> 넹
<CuBric> 저 이번 모임에 참가합니다
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 책임져 주세요
<bundo> 여자세요 ?
<CuBric> 남자에요
<bundo> 그럼 오지 마세요
<CuBric> 분도님과 같은 유부당
<bundo> 남자 너무 많아유
<CuBric> 아가씨 데리고 갈까요
<bundo> 안와도 되요 (팅기는 중)
<bundo> 헉 그럼 꼭 오세유 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아는 여동생이 좀 있긴한데
<bundo> 꼭 오세요 ^^;
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<bundo> 좋은 커피 준비 할꼐유 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 아이유라도 데리고 가야
<bundo> 암튼 문준 내일 국가 고시 보아서 격려 영상인데
<bundo> 국가고시 = 운전면허
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> -ㅅ-
<CuBric> 대형면허까지 한번에 딴 사람에겐
<CuBric> 그저 웃음만....
<bundo> 장소 내일 최종 결정합니다.
<CuBric> 제발 구로에서 가깝기를
<bundo> 한남동 다음 추진중 인데 음
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 한남동 가요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 잉
<bundo> 구로에서 가까움 ㅎ
<CuBric> 대중교통으로 어찌 가는데요
<bundo> 전철역이 어디드라 음
<debula00> 안녕하세요오~
<CuBric> 세요오오옹
<debula00> 저 갤투샀어요 그제 개통했어요!!!
<CuBric> 잘하셨삼
<CuBric> 곧 갤삼 나오면 데불님은 우는것임
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<debula00> ㅎㅎ 근데, 할게 없네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> debula00 전 갤투 5월2일 받았심더
<bundo> 쩝
<debula00> 폰을 사서 시계로 .. 크흑.. ㅠㅠ
<debula00> 광고라도 문자가 좀 왔으면 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 데불님
<debula00> 넵!
<CuBric> 전 아이패드 1 .2 깔아놓고
<CuBric> 냄비받침으로...
<debula00> 으앜!! ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 동영상 3시간짜리 틀어놓으면
<CuBric> 데펴주는 기능까지..
<debula00> ㅋ
<debula00> 보온기능 ㅋ
<bundo> 다음 한강진 역에서 가깝습니다. 저도 한번 가보았어요
<debula00> 옛날에 umpc 탱고윙 썻는데. 온도가 기본으로 60도는 찍더라구요 ㅋ
<bundo> 근데 내일 결정나요
<debula00> 뭐가요??
<CuBric> 모임장소
<debula00> 아.. 그렇군요. ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 데불님 오삼
<CuBric> 나 갈것임
<debula00> 저 학교요??
<debula00> 저 학교요!!
<CuBric> 모임
<CuBric> 마지막 주 토요일
<debula00> 그렇군요.. 하지만, 우분투에 대해서 잘 모르는 초짜라 ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 되도록 가는 것으로!! 뿌잉뿌잉 ㅋ
<CuBric> 초중고대 중에서 어떤 학생임
<debula00> 대학생이요 ㅋ
<CuBric> 전공은 필시...
<CuBric> 유아....
<debula00> 으잌 ㅋ
<CuBric> 또는 식품...
<debula00> 어엿한 공과 ㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00> 치기공과 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 머스마 만 바글바글
<debula00> 바글바글 ㅋ
<debula00> 아요.. 사실 말하면, 공과는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 보건쪽?
<debula00> 아마 그럴겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 보건소의 다크호스
<Seony> 치기공이면... 치과에서 금니라던가 하는 보형물 만들어주는 분야잖아요
<debula00> 네.
<debula00> 치과의사 따까리 ㅋ
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 으악! 한남동 다음이라니!
<jincreator> 점점 우분투 모임이 우리집에서 멀어지는구나 T.T
<CuBric> 진님 기쁨의 으악이군요
<jincreator> 이전에 한번 가보았었거든요.
<debula00> 근데 만약에 폴더에 chmod 754를 주면 other 사용자는 어떻게 보이나요?
<jincreator> 조금 과장하면 지하철 노선도의 왼쪽 모서리에 집이 오른쪽 모서리에 다음이 있지요.
<debula00> 읽을 수는 있는데, 실행을 시킬 수 없다??!!
<Seony> other한테는 안보입니다. 폴더니깐요
<debula00> 폴더 자체가 안보이는 건가요?
<CuBric> 아 저녁머 먹을까
<Seony> 안보인다는 게 안나온다는 게 아니라, 폴더 안에 어떤 파일이 있는지 안보여줘요.
<debula00> !! 그렇군요.
<CuBric> 굽네 치킨이나 시겨먹을까나
<jincreator> 밤늦게 기름진 것 먹으면 건강에 좋지 않아요.
<laggard> 아름다운 스승의 날밤입니다 ~
<debula00_> 왜 꺼진건지.. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://www.gamecodi.com/board/zboard.php?id=GAMECODI_Talk&no=9882
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ 공감 가는군요
<debula00_> '스택' 이 무언가요??
<bundo> 제한적으로 접근할 수 있는 나열 구조
<laggard> 루비와 펄 중에 뭐가 좋아? 라고 물어보면, 싱긋 웃으면서 펄이라고 대답할 것 이게 뭔 말이에요?
<Seony> bundo: 자식과 부모를 죽인다는 말은 웃기네요. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 둘 다 프로그래밍 언어 이름입니다.
<debula00_> 으아... 몬헌이 업무라니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<jincreator> 화재나 행진같은 것에 트라우마를 갖고 있을 것 <--이건 뭔지 이해가 안가네요.
<Seony> 나도 몬헌이 업무인데 ㅋㅋ
<debula00_> 몬헌 1은 있다만은 psp가 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<debula00_> 철군 56은 있다만은 psp가 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 난 특히 12번 오라일리 책은 「같은 책」이 아님
<bundo> 이부분 동감 함 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> psp 가지고 있음
<jincreator> HN은 뭐죠?
<debula00_> 몬헌 1 철권 56 디멕 블렉스퀘어 3만에 넘기죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 제 와이프는 수많은 항목에서 공감하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 노우
<debula00_> ㅋㅋ
<debula00_> 전 덧글 중에 '보여줄 아내가 없단 말입니다.!' 가 공감 ㅋ
<CuBric> 분도님
<Seony> 원문출처가 일본이네요.
<bundo> 네 CuBric
<Seony> 어쩐지 러브 플러스랑 몬헌이 나온다 했어요.
<CuBric> 5살짜리 울 아들 데리고 가면 민폐가 될까요
<bundo> dksy
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 저는 갠찮습니다.
<Nexusism> 방금 분도님같은 상황이죠
<debula00_> 5살!! 최고 귀여울 때군요!!!
<bundo> 제 생각에 다른유저들이 잘대해 줄거 같습니다.
<Nexusism> 가나를 쓰고 로마자로 바꿔놔라;
<Nexusism> dksy
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 울아들이 남자들은 좀 무서워 하는 편이라서요
<CuBric> 시간 지나면 괜찮아 지지만
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<debula00_> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐.. 뭐지!!!!
<CuBric> 삼촌보단 이모 고모를 좋아하는
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> CuBric 갠찮아요 우리 거의 만화 케릭 수준이에요
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<debula00_> 고르고13이라던가,...
<CuBric> ??
<CuBric> 데불군은 악마의 형상 ?!
<debula00_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00_> 왜 이러세요.. 모두 그렇잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<CuBric> 안그런데..
<debula00_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 하아암
<Nexusism> 영화나 봐야겠뜸 '_'
<debula00_> ㅎㅎ 요즘에 무슨 영화가 재밌죠??
<Nexusism> 최근에 본거중엔
<CuBric> 분노의 질주
<Nexusism> 고백이라는 일본 영화가 괜찮았던거같습니다.
<debula00_> 으음.. 그렇군요.. 저도 그럼 애니메이션 추천을 하자면.
<Nexusism> 로맨스 아님;장르는
<Nexusism> 선생이 학생에게 복수하는 내용임;
<CuBric> 데불 메이 크라이
<bundo> http://fiver.kr/Advertising/84/?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150192534066178_16665744_10150194231211178#f38fb7be8439008
<debula00_> '아르고 프록시'라는 애니메이션 추천할께요!
<CuBric> 데불군
<debula00_> 앤딩곡을 무려 라디오 헤드가!!!
<bundo> 이거 진짜 싼데요
<CuBric> 그 애니 봤삼?
<bundo> 5000원에 책 5권을 스캔해 드립니다
<debula00_> 네. 저 완결까지 다봤습니다.
<CuBric> 도쿄 매그니튜드 8.0
<Nexusism> 이거 불법 아닌가요?
<debula00_> 네.
<Nexusism> 오 ...
<debula00_> 으음.. 불법 아닐까요??
<Nexusism> 헐 맞나보군요
<debula00_> 만약 허가를 맏는다면, 되지만...
<Nexusism> 딱 보면 불법인데
<bundo> 자기 책 자기가 스캔하는거라 불법아니지 않나요 ?
<debula00_> 아니면, 자신의 책을 복사를 해주는 건가?? 그거면 불법은 아니지만...
<bundo> 올리면 불법이죠
<Nexusism> 아;;; 저자 본인의 책이구나;
<debula00_> 이럴수가!!1
<jincreator> 분도님 말씀이 맞을 겁니다. 일본에는 이거 대행업체도 있다고 들었어요.
<Nexusism> 저자 본인의 책이 아니라 출판사에서 그냥 해주는 그런 개념인건가
<bundo> 암튼 400페이지에 천원 꼴이니 무지 싼거죠
<Nexusism> 잠시 이 사이트 봐야겠네요
<laggard> 그런데 책의원본은 파본하는데 스캔한 pdf파일은 파본 아니 삭제 할까요?
<bundo> 저 1994년에 사진 6장을 만원에 스캔했어요
<bundo> 쩝
<debula00_> ㅎㅎ 그러니까요.. A4 복사하는 것도 흑백에 50원인데...
<bundo> 그래서 1995년에 홈피 만들었죠
<Nexusism> http://fiver.kr/categories/Social-Marketing
<Nexusism> 이분 뭐하시는분이지;
<Nexusism> 다 파네요;;;
<bundo> 아 모아 주는거죠
<debula00_> 5000원에 다 해주는 분 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Nexusism> 호오...
<bundo> 암튼 5천원짜리죠
<Nexusism> 아
<debula00_> 우왕 ㅋ 이분 그림 잘 그리시네요.. 부러울 따름!
<Nexusism> 개인간 서비스 마켓이구나
<Nexusism> 아 여러명이 5천원짜리 서비스를
<debula00_> 아. 그렇군요 ㅋ
<Nexusism> 파는데 여러명이 여기서 하시는듯
<debula00_> 한번 '에르고 프록시' 감상해 보세요~ 추천!!!
<Nexusism> 데불라님 한번 볼게요
<Nexusism> http://fiver.kr/Advertising/94/
<Nexusism> 근데 이건 좀 테러당할듯
<debula00_> 네~ 엔딩곡이 무려 '라디오 헤드'
<Nexusism> 헐?
<debula00_> 가 부른곡
<Nexusism> 2006년도 작품이군요
<debula00_> 네 하지만, 2006년이라고 얕보시면 안되요! 엄청난 퀼리티!!
<debula00_> 뭐.. 느낌이 애플시드라던가.. 에방게리롱이라던가... 공각기동대라던가..
<debula00_> 웹툰의 '에스탄시아'라던가...
<Nexusism> 데불라님 땡큐
<debula00_> ㅎㅎ 왜요??
<Nexusism> 좋은 애니를 추천해줘서요
<Nexusism> http://movie.naver.com/movie/bi/mi/basic.nhn?code=58541
<Nexusism> 일단 지금은 이것을 한번 봐야겠음
<debula00_> 명대사가 '쉐보레!'라니~~~
<Nexusism> 평가가 별로인덧;
<Nexusism> 지금 저도 막 봤음
<debula00_> ㅎㅎ 그리고, 또다른 영화를 추천하자면, 일본 고전이긴 하지만.
<HiOSS> 에고 이제 집에 들어왔습니다
<HiOSS> 인천에서 이천은 음... 머네요ㅎㅎ 차도 막히고
<debula00_> '라쇼몽' 보세요~
<Nexusism> 라쇼몽은 제가 정확하게 모르겠지만
<jincreator> HiOSS님 혹시 submarine님이세요?
<Nexusism> HIOSS:고생하셨겠네요 :)
<debula00_> 일본 처음으로 국제영화제에서 수상 받은 작품이에요.
<Nexusism> 라쇼몽이라 함은 ...
<Nexusism> ê·¸...
<bundo> jincreator 맞음
<Nexusism> 우리 나라 그분이 나오는 그것?
<debula00_> ???
<debula00_> 우리나라 분 나오시나요?
<HiOSS> 네^^ submarine 에서 HiOSS 로 바꿨습니다ㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> 어라 다른 영화랑 착각하고 있는것인가
<bundo> HiOSS 문준 국가 고시 보니깐 격려 영상 편지도 보냈심
<bundo> 히히
<HiOSS> 암튼 오늘 분도님 요리 최고였습니다ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 감사 ^^
<debula00_> ㅎㅎ 아마도 착각하신 듯하네요. 뭐. 모두 일본어만 사용하셔서 그런지 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 흠냥...
<bundo> Ponics 낮에 와요 ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 앞으로는 배고플 때 분도님을 졸라야겠어요ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 주부 6년차 임 ㅎ
<jincreator> 그러지않아도 지금 토킹톰한번 설치해보았습니다.
<Nexusism> 슬슬 배가 고프넹
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ분도님 오늘 새로운 세계에 빠지셨다는ㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> 아 분도님 밀님에게 보내는 영상 편지는
<Nexusism> 중간에 뭐라고 하시는지 전혀 알아들을수가 없다는 ㅋ
<bundo> 원래 의사 전달의 어려움을 예술로 승격하는 표현입니다.
<Nexusism> 한마디로 위키정리를 빨리 해라
<HiOSS> 분도님 talking Tom은 말씀하실 때 마이크에서 조금 떨어져서 이야기 해야 잘 인식해요
<bundo> 까 그리니까 마늘 까면 안되잖아요
<Ponics> 가만히 보면... 이 채널에서는 러브러브 라인이.... 참 많은듯 합니다..
<debula00_> 분도님. 이것도 봐주세요 '자취생 김밥!!' 두둥
<debula00_> http://blog.naver.com/torgun?Redirect=Log&logNo=50098683631
<HiOSS> zeromon, 안녕하세요~^^
<zeromon> 안녕하세요
<debula00_> 안녕하세요~
<bundo> zeromon 하이루 ^^;
<zeromon> ^^
<Nexusism> 어서오세요 조로몬님
<jincreator> zeromon님, 안녕하세요.
<Nexusism> 제로몬;
<bundo> debula00_ 아직 아마추어적임 예술적 승화가 없습니다
<Nexusism> 죄송합니다
<debula00_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> Nexusism: 조로몬 웃겼습니다
<Nexusism> 데불라님 이 김밥은 가히 혁명같은데요;
<bundo> debula00_ 저는 그냥 냉장고에 있는거로 표현을 하지요
<Nexusism> 제로몬:죄송합니다 ㅠ
<HiOSS> 아 궁금한데
<debula00_> 네 그러니까요! 엄청나게 잉여한 분이 처음 만드신듯해요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<HiOSS> 어떤 김밥인지 궁금... ㅠ_ㅠ 인터넷 연결 상태 개판이라
<debula00_> http://blog.naver.com/torgun?Redirect=Log&logNo=50098683631
<Nexusism> 김밥을 예술로 승화한듯합니다
<Nexusism> 다시 표현하자면...김밥이 기술력을 만났을때 ... 이렇단걸 보여주는거같군요
<zeromon> 오 김밥 멋진데요
<debula00_> 네.. 그러니까요. 이번 축제 때, 남는 재료로 한번 만들어 봐야죠.. ㅇㅅㅇ (별모양으로 잘라봐야지!)
<bundo> 난 리눅스 못한다는 말은 참아도
<zeromon> debula00_: 별 모양 멋질듯 합니다
<bundo> 요리 못한다는 말은 못참습니다.
<bundo> "나는 전업주부다"
<bundo> 아 더 노력해야 징
<bundo> ^^;;;;;
<zeromon> bundo: 전업 주부 요리사 왠지 어울 릴 듯
<HiOSS> 하악;; 드디어 봤습니다
<HiOSS> 분도님 이 김밥 조금 변형해서 대량생산 해 보시면 어떨까요??
<Nexusism> 우분투 한국의회 대표 겸 전업주부 강 분 도 - 다음책 추천을 이렇게;
<debula00_> zeromon_:  '별 모양으로 잘라봐야지!' 이거 약간 엽기적인 유행어에요.. ㅎㅎ
<debula00_> 어 전 안되네요~ 마킹 어떻게 하나요??
<jincreator> 김밥 단면을 우분투 마크 모양으로는 못할까요?
<zeromon> debula00_: 아 그렇군요. 그런 유행어를 제가 잘 몰라서요
<debula00_> 모르는게 좋은 유행어도 있어요. ㅇㅅㅇ
<bundo> HiOSS 우린 군대 찬합에대 만들자고요
<bundo> 큼직하게...
<HiOSS> bundo, 좋군요
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ
<debula00_> 큼직 큼직~
<zeromon> bundo: 한 입에 안들어갈 것 같은데요
<HiOSS> 찬합김밥 한개에 100만원
<HiOSS> 여자하고도 바꾸... 응?
<bundo> zeromon 정식코스로 접시에 나옵니다.
<zeromon> bundo: 헉
<bundo> 에피타이저 = 건빵
<HiOSS> 포크와 나이프는 대검과 군용 포크수저
<HiOSS> 와인 대신 맛스타
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 디져트 = 맛스타
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> bundo: 너무 오랫만에 듣는 맛스타
<zeromon> bundo: 아직도 그런거 나오나 봐요
<debula00_> 맛스타 한번 먹어보고 싶어요. 아마 내년쯤에는 먹고 있는 저를 발견하겠지만요. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 요즘은 모르는데 어 어제 웃긴 사진 봄
<HiOSS> debula00_, 내년에 군대 가세요??
<bundo> 숙대 리동 회장 김유진 페북 사진
<debula00_> 네. 아마도 일단 그렇게 생각하고 있어요. ㅎㅎ (아직 신입생이라 ㅎㅎ)
<HiOSS> 어이쿠;;
<HiOSS> 아까운 청춘이 또 하나...
<HiOSS> 어떤 사진이길래 웃기다고 하시는지ㅎㅎ
<debula00_> 켈..... 눈물 ㅠㅠ
<debula00_> http://blog.naver.com/torgun?Redirect=Log&logNo=50098683631 아마도 이렇게 되겠죠. ㅠㅠ
<debula00_> 잘못 올렸어요
<HiOSS> 기왕 갈거 빡시게
<HiOSS> 공익
<HiOSS> '_'ㅎ
<debula00_> http://blog.naver.com/torgun/50110744675
<debula00_> 다시 올렸어요~
<Ponics> 헛.. 그건 너무 가혹합니다..
<Ponics> 대항밍국 최정의 특수요원 빡신생활의 대표 라고 하는 " 공익 "
<debula00_> 공익... 공익도 좋은데 전 뭐 현역.. 이겠죠.. 올해 9월에 컨디션이 좋지 않길 ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 저같으면 공익 가라고 하면.. 차라리 덜 빡신 전방이나... 공수 를...
<debula00_> 공익이 더 힘든가요?? (아직 이해를 못하고 있어요.)
<HiOSS> 해병대나 SSU도 편하고 좋아요. 특히 SSU는 내무실 침상 바닥이 뜨끈뜨근해서 피로가 확 풀린다는ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 공익이 제일 빡시죠... 정말 공익으로 빠지면 전생에 나라를 팔았냐고 물어 봅니다..
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<debula00_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> debula00_: 사실 해병대 같은 곳에 지원해서 생활하다보면 다들 똑같이 생활하니까 자기가 힘들게 생활하는지 잘 모르고 살게되죠.
<HiOSS> 맞습니다ㅎ
<Seony> debula00_: 그냥 그런갑다 하는 거지, 다른 군인들은 어떻게 생활하는지 모르니까 그냥 생활하게 되요..
<HiOSS> 힘들다 힘들다 하는데 막상 가보면 안힘들다는;;
<HiOSS> 진짜 안힘들다는게 아니라
<debula00_> 상대적인 거군요. x포병이셨던 아버지가..
<Seony> 나중에 휴가나와서나 제대하고나서야 특수부대가 좀 힘들다는 걸 알게되지, 그 안에 있으면 잘 못느껴요.
<HiOSS> Seony님 말씀대로 상대적...
<debula00_> ' 널 남자로 낳아서 미안하구나. ' 라셨습니다 ㅋ
<HiOSS> 지금이라도 수술을...ㅋ 죄송;;
<debula00_> ㅋㅋㅋ 으아니~
<debula00_> 내가.. 내. 내가 고자라니!
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 야비군 훈련장에 가면.. 특수 군대 생활을에 대한 무용담을 하는 야비군이 바로 공익출신들 입니다.. 다른 현역들은 정말 고생했다는 말도 못꺼냅니다..
<Seony> debula00_: 저도 입대해서 생활할 때는 제가 그다지 힘들다고는 생각 안해봤어요. 나중에 육군 얘기 듣고나서야 좀 힘들게 생활햇다는 걸 알게됐죠.
<Seony> 그 안에만 있으면 잘 몰라요
<HiOSS> Seony님 해병이십니까??
<Seony> 네.
<HiOSS> 필승!! 945기 입니다.
<Seony> 857기다.
<Ponics> 사실 머... 해병과 앙숙이 육군기갑병 들이죠.. ㅋ
<HiOSS> 죄송합니다. 선배님께서 계시는 줄 몰랐습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 서로 군생활 힘들게 했다고 자랑은... ㅋ 공익에 비하면 천국 생활입니다..
<Seony> 해병대 전우회 한 명 더 늘었네요 ㅎㅎ
<laggard> 군대 가시는 분  잘갔다 오세요  몸짱 되서 나오면 남는 겁니다
<debula00_> 그.. 그렇군요... 하하...
<debula00_> 되도록 카투사가 되길!!!! 하지만, DDK 가면 흑형들이랑 운동하는 겁니다. 킥킥.
<HiOSS> 해병대 우분투 한국 사용자모임 지회입니까?
<debula00_> ㅎㅎ.. 대부분 남성분이시니까요. ㅇㅅㅇ
<CuBric> 난 군대 오지 말라해서 안갔는데
<debula00_> 으잌. 신의 아들이시군요.
<HiOSS> 저는 면제 대상자였는데 신검 받기 전에 지원해서 다녀왔어요;;
<HiOSS> ㅠ_ㅠ
<laggard> 소집일 하루 일찍 가신거 아니에요?
<Ponics> debula00_님 군대 안가셨나효 ?
<debula00_> 네 아직 대학 새내기입니다. ㅇㅅㅇ
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ저도 대학 새내기인데
<HiOSS> 11학번ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 합법적으로 군대를 안갈 방법이 있으면 군대 가지마세염.. 그게 아니라면... 편한대로.. ㅋ 어차피 해병이건 육군기갑이건... 후방에서 편하게 군대 생활 하건 일정 기간만 지나면 다 군필 됩니다.
<debula00_> 우와.. 동기입니다. ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 맞아요
<ndsin> 군대 편하게 가는게 최고입니다
<Seony> HiOSS: 여기서 채팅하는 사람 중에서 imsu라는 닉네임 쓰는 해병후임 하나 있는데 아마 기수가 비슷할 듯... 930자라고 하는 거 같던데...
<CuBric> 난 93
<HiOSS> Seony, 넵
<shriekout> 할!아!버!지!...
<shriekout> ...
<shriekout> =33
<ndsin> 전 그래서 상근 나오는 지역이라 상근갔음
<Ponics> <-- 육군기갑조종수 군생활 빡시게 했지만 제대하면 " 군필 " 이것으로 끝
<ndsin> 2년간 집에서 출퇴근했는데
<Seony> 그래도 특수한 보직은 전쟁나면 특수하게 가니까... ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 옳은 선택이었다고 봄
<Ponics> 이미 올해로 그것도 끝 났습니다..
<shriekout> 출퇴근하는게 더 빡세지 않나요?
<Ponics> 기갑 조종수는 40 전까지도 전쟁 발발 되면... 땡끄 몰라고 차출해 갑니다..
<shriekout> 군대 있으면... 그냥 깨워주고, 먹여주고, 재워주고
<HiOSS> 제 생각에는 출퇴근 하는게 더 힘들 것 같아요
<shriekout> 밖에 있으면... 억지로 일어나서 출근해야 하지
<shriekout> 퇴근도 안 시켜주지
<shriekout> 현역이 젤 편함..
<shriekout> 그냥 시키는대로 하면 시간 금방 감 =3
<debula00_> 국방부에서 주최하는 670박 671일 무료 육군캠프!!! 지금 전화하세요. 444-4444
<Seony> 나는 가수다 토렌트 좀 받아야하는데, 토렌트 사이트가 폭주하네요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 현역... 그냥 가서 총놀이 하다가 제대하면 됨
<shriekout> 남들 취직한다고 머리 빠질때..
<bundo> 요즘 군대 24개월이죠 ?
<Ponics> 육군 캠프 체험기간 동안 소정의 현금도 지급 되는 이벤트~!
<shriekout> 총놀이하고 놀면 됨 =3
<debula00_> 잘 모르겠습니다. 하핫~
<HiOSS> 육군은 18개월인가 되지 않나요??
<bundo> 군대란게 29개월은 금새 가더라고요
<ndsin> Seony // http://www.rain9.com/download1234/
<Ponics> 24개월임..
<bundo> 30개월쨰가 안가서 탈영할까 고민 많이했습니다.
<Seony> ndsin: 오옷 감사합니다.
<Ponics> 더 늘린다고 우리 가카 께서 벼르고 계심...
<Ponics> 우리 가카 이런분임...
<HiOSS> 오호~
<shriekout> 군생활 늘려야함
<shriekout> 난 제대했지롱 =33
<ndsin> 군생활 늘려야함2
<HiOSS> 쥐새끼가 지는 군대 근처에도 안가본게
<bundo> 36개월이 딱 조음
<bundo> 3년
<ndsin> 찬성함니다
<Ponics> 분도님 / 맞습니다~! 만땅 3년..
<laggard> 26개월도 길었다고 하면 돌 달라올 분위기 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<yemharc_> 집으로 갑니다 :)
<HiOSS> 그냥 자원입대로 하고 월급을 많이 주고 기본 복무 10년씩 하면ㅋㅋ
<Ponics> 분도님 / 사실 3년도 짧습니다... 더 늘려야 합니다..
<CuBric> 5년 추진
<bundo> Ponics 북한과 같이 5년 ?
<debula00_> 으잌
<CuBric> 찌찌뽕
<bundo> 그래서 해커 부대 양성 ?
<CuBric> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 오호~ 5년 나왔고요~
<Ponics> 분도님 / 부카니스탄 10년 으로 알고 있습니다..
<HiOSS> 더 부르실 분 없으신가요??
<CuBric> 이스라엘 기준으로 가는건 어떨까요
<bundo> 암튼청화대 가서 고민 또 해볼께요
<shriekout> 5년!
<shriekout> 두표!
<bundo> 와대 말고 화대
<bundo> 포항 회집 = 청화대
<HiOSS> 분도님 저는 찡화대로ㅎㅎ
<Ponics> 분도님 / 4년 6개월 딱 좋을듯 합니다.. 그래야 먹물 새우깡 4개 받고 갈매기 하나더~! 라고 레이스 할수 있지 않을까 합니다..
<HiOSS> 함께가서 짱깨분투 만들어요ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 남자들 군복무기간 늘어나서 남자들 공백 생긴동안
<shriekout> 그틈에 어떻게 장가를... 쿨럭~
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> shriekout 음 ~~ ...
<debula00_> 으아아아!! 여긴 지옥이다!! 지옥이야!!
<HiOSS> 본격적으로 생지옥을 만들어보죠
<shriekout> 하여튼... 제가 제대했기 때문에 하는 말은 절대로 아닙니다
<HiOSS> 군대에서 공 찬 이야기로
<CuBric> 군데스리가
<shriekout> 군생활은 늘려야... ㅋㅋㅋ =33
<Ponics> 사실 3년 되면.. 병장달고 이제 군대 생활이 몸에 적응 될쯤해서 제대하는건 전투력 손실 이죠..
<laggard> debula00_, 군대라는  mmorpg하다보면 어느새 나가라고 그래요. 참 쉬워요
<Seony> Ponics: 근데 아마 일병 말호봉 때 제대시켜주면 아마 뭐든 다 잘할 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 맞습니다
<CuBric> 룰루랄라
<debula00_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그렇군요...역활 분담인가요!!!
<Ponics> 지금은 2년인데.. 머 병장달고 3~4개월 후면 제대니.. 능숙해질만 하니 제대 시켜서.. 그래서 언제나 사고가 나는거죠..
<HiOSS> 일병 말호봉이 악기가 충만할때!!
<Ponics> 그것도 상말두 호봉의 식기조가 좀 갈궈줘야 약발이 섭니다..
<Ponics> 머 요즘은 식기조 라는것도 없지만요..
<debula00_> 뭐가 뭔지.. 하핫.. 미필이라 그런가요? ㅇㅅㅇ
<CuBric> 신검2번 받고 들은 소리
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ기사거리가ㅎㅎ
<CuBric> 집에갓
<CuBric> ㅎㅎ
<laggard> 리어카 뒤의 일병을  날라찬다는 그 상병 ㄸㄸ ㄸ
<HiOSS> 제목은 우분투 한국 사용자모임 밀겔인가?
<Ponics> 그렇쵸.. 군대 내부반의 실세죠.. 상병...
<Ponics> 병장 다는 순간부터.. " 노친네, 옆집아저씨, 말련 " 이란 칭호를 받고 바로 낙엽 피하기 신공을 내무반에서 수련하게 되죠..
<Seony> HiOSS: 근데 irc에서 처음 보는 거 같은데 소개 좀 해줘야지? ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> Seony, 넵, 소개하겠습니다. 해병 945기 안명휘 해병 제 1 상륙사단 73대대 10중대에서 만기 제대 후 통역 일 하다 그만두고 기자로 일하고 있습니다. 현재는 오픈소스 소프트웨어 전문 미디어인 HiOSS Media Group 창간 준비중입니다.
<Seony> 오... 1사단에 있었구나... 훈단 끝마치고서는 포항은 한 번도 못가봤는데...
<debula00_> 우와~ 통역이신가요!!! 부럽다.
<debula00_> http://blog.naver.com/torgun/50103789101 PO mp3 WER 이것만 있으면, 아이팟이 부럽지 않다!!
<HiOSS> Seony, ^^;;
<Seony> HiOSS: 나는 857기, 정서원. 2사단 5연대 본부에서 제대하고 은행원 3년 하다가 지금 미국으로 도피. Hawaii Pacific University 재학 중. ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 악
<ndsin> 염주 ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 아... 지금 도피가 아니라... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 은행에서 3년 일하고 도피해서 현재 미국에서 4년째 거주 중....
<bundo> Seony 진짜 MK 친구 맞나 http://www.facebook.com/katie.clemons
<bundo> ^&^';
<CuBric> 으악
<CuBric> 손으로 모기 잡았음
<Seony> bundo:  "아는 애" 정도겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 오내지 페이스북 가입해야될꺼같은느낌
<HiOSS> Seony, 넵!!
<bundo> CuBric 전 피던 담배 날려 모기 잡습니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 가끔 술취하면 옆사람 개피 도 봅니다 ...OTL...
<Draco_> 음냐
<ndsin> 간만에 뵙는 드라코님 안녕하세요
<Draco_> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 드라코님, 안녕하세요.
<bundo> Draco_  하이루
<Draco_> 하이
<Draco_> 결혼하니 이래저래 시간이 없어져요..제길
<Draco_> 요즘 게임도 안하는데
<HiOSS> Draco_: 안녕하세요~^^
<HiOSS> 아오;; 접속이 자꾸 끊겨서 원;;
<CuBric> 드라코님
<CuBric> 전 애기도 있어서 시간은 어디에 먹는건가요.....
<Draco_> HiOSS: 계속 작업 늦어져서 죄송해요 ㅎㅎ
<Draco_> 음
<Draco_> 애기...
<HiOSS> Draco_: ^^아닙니다~
<CuBric> 5살
<yemharc> 후음
<Draco_> 후후. 저도 애기 생산해야하는데...
<HiOSS> Seony: 선배님 인터넷이 끊겨서 다시 접속했습니다. 혹시 제가 말씀 하신 것 중에 놓친부분 있다면 다시 말씀 해 주시겠습니까?
<HiOSS> bundo: 분도님 6월 되면 꼬막 못 먹는 시즌 되는데 이번달에 번개 한번 할까요?? 꼬막이랑 소라는 전라도에서 당일특급으로 공수하고요
<Seony> HiOSS: 음... 아니 없는 거 같은데...
<bundo> 근데 한강에서 불피울곳은 난지 캠프장 뿐이에요
<Seony> HiOSS: 놓친 메시지는 여기서 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bundo> http://log.bundo.biz 이 보기 편함 ^^;
<Seony> bundo: 주소 바뀐 거 맞죠?ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전 주소로 가니까 접속이 안되더라구요.
<Draco_> 음...모든 대화는 저장되는건가
<Draco_> 무섭다
<bundo> 네 바꾸어 졌더라고요
<HiOSS_> 아 자꾸 튕기네요;;
<HiOSS_> 접속이 됐다 안됐다;; ㅠ_ㅠ
<HiOSS_> ㅡ _ ㅡ
<HiOSS_> ㅋㅋ아이폰 테더링 졸라 하다가 불이라도 나면 대박이겠군;;
<yemharc> 명휘님 계속 튕기시네 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 아이폰 테더 핫스팟으로 하시는거에요?
<HiOSS> yemharc: 네;;;
<yemharc> 그럼 usb테더로 바꿔보세요
<HiOSS> 5분 간격으로 튕겨요;;ㅠ_ㅠ
<HiOSS> 아하 그런 방법이;;
<jincreator> yemharc 콘키가 다시 죽네요. 로그는 같고요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 흠... 사용하는 폰트 바꿔보셨나요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 아직 안해봤네요 -.-;
<jincreator> 근데 이걸 언제 다 바꾸지...
<yemharc> gedit를 사용해서 찾아바꾸기
<yemharc> 바꾸기 전에 원본은 백업 필수
<yemharc> (나중에 다시 바꾸기 귀찮..........)
<jincreator> 아, 원본을 백업하면 되겠군요!
<jincreator> 그럼 이제 죽을 때까지 기다려보아야겠군요.
<HiOSS> 아오;; 진짜 빨리 이사를 해야겠어요;; 인터넷 연결;;
<jincreator> yemharc님, 또 죽었습니다. 로그는 비슷하고요.
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> jincreator, 콘키 설정파일 보내주실 수 있나요?
<yemharc> yemharc@gmail.com
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다. 잠시만요...
<jincreator> 메일 보내졌나요?
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<yemharc> 네 왔습니다
<yemharc> 보고 올게요
<HiOSS> 에고;; USB로 연결 했더니 안튕기는 것 같네요
<HiOSS> yemharc: ㅎㅎ감사합니다
<yemharc> HiOSS, :)
<jincreator> HiOSS님, 공모전 발표는 언제쯤 나오나요?
<HiOSS> 다음주 중에 심사해서 발표 할 예정이랍니다
<jincreator> 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<HiOSS> ^^뭘요ㅎㅎ 좋은 결과 있으시길 기대합니다~
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> jincreator,
<yemharc> conky: ../../src/timed_thread.c:104: timed_thread_create: Assertion `interval_usecs >= 10000' failed.
<jincreator> 하하, 근데 마지막날 워낙 걸출한 글들이 많이 나와서...
<jincreator> yemharc님, 그런 에러도 있었나요?
<yemharc> 네
<HiOSS> 꼭 글로만 심사 하는게 아닐수도 있다는;;
<jincreator> HiOSS 그럼 전 제 글을 열고, 다른 컴퓨터로 열고, 다른 컴퓨터로 열어야겠군요.
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> yemharc 이상하군요, 전 그런 에러문이 뜬 적이 없는데...
<jincreator> ...근데 그게 무슨 뜻인가요?
<yemharc> 갱신주기가 이상하대요
<jincreator> 콘키 설정파일상의 갱신주기인가요, 아니면 콘키 프로그램 내부에서의 갱신주기인가요?
<jincreator> 근데 이게 원래 10.10에서는 잘 되었던 파일이거든요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 제 설정파일 보냈습니다. 일단 그걸로도 죽는지 확인해주세요
<jincreator> 근데 이게 확인이라는 게 아시다시피 빨리 죽으면 안된다는 것을 아는데 계속해서 안죽으면 우연히 오랫동안 돌아가는건지 문제가 없는 건지 알기가 힘들죠.
<jincreator> 일단 받아서 실행중입니다.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 실행은 되다가 죽는거죠?
<yemharc> 제쪽은 아예 실행이 안되는 상황입니다
<yemharc> 그리고 콘키 버전이랑 커널버전도 알려주세요
<Seony> 내 머리통은 단지 머리카락을 기르는 화분인가? <- 재밌는 표현이네요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 일단 콘키는 1.8.0인데 conky-all 패키지입니다.
<jincreator> 2.6.38-8-generic x86_64이고요.
<yemharc> 콘키는 안죽고 있나요?
<Seony> 저는 시간이 너무 늦어서 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 다들 좀있다 또 뵈요
<yemharc> 네
<jincreator> Seony 안녕히주무세요.
<jincreator> yemharc 아예 실행이 안되네요.
<Seony> 넵. 이따 뵈요 :)
<yemharc> 흠
<jincreator> ...가 아니라 화면에 안뜨는 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 일단 에러는 /media/ramdisk가 없다는 것인데...
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그거 안에 보시면 파일시스템 부분에 램디스크 부분 있을거에요
<yemharc> 그 부분만 지워버리면 될겁니다
<jincreator> 아, 맞다! 생각해보니 설정파일이 10.10에서 사용하던 것 중 화면 표시를 바꾸었습니다. override어쩌구가 좀 다를 거에요.
<yemharc> 일단 콘키 버전은 똒같고........
<yemharc> normal로 바꿨나보군요
<jincreator> 그게 그놈3는 좀 다르게 설정해야되더군요.
<jincreator> 표시 설정만 바꿔서 실행했습니다. ramdisk는 경고만 뜨지 실행에는 문제가 없군요.
<yemharc> 과연
<yemharc> jincreator, lua파일 오류입니다
<yemharc> jincreator님 설정파일에서 weather관련 다 날려버리고 실행해보세요
<yemharc> (백업 필)
<jincreator> 근데 lua에서 어떤 오류인가요?
<yemharc> 그건 봐야겠죠
<yemharc> 여튼 일단 원인은 찾았고..........
<yemharc> 아..........루아 모르는데 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 와우할때 애드온이라도 만들어볼껄 그랬나봐요
<jincreator> 아차, yemharc님 컴퓨터에서 루아가 제대로 실행이 되지 않은 이유는 제가 실수로 .xoaprc파일을 보내드리지 않아서입니다.
<yemharc> 으잌
<jincreator> 이 안에 날씨 인증 코드가 들어있어서 이를 읽고 날씨를 받아오는 것인데...
<yemharc> 확실히 지금 루아코드 보니 에러 날 껀덕지가 없어요;;
<jincreator> 게다가 그렇다면 10.10에서는 잘 돌아가는 것이 설명이 안되죠.
<yemharc> (어쩐지 구글서 rss안되요! 하는 소리만 나오더라는;;)
<yemharc> 그럼 일단
<yemharc> lua관련 제외하고 돌려서 튕기는지 볼게요
<jincreator> 구글이 아니라 theweather.com일걸요. 네, 알겠습니다.
<yemharc> jincreator, 아뇨 아까 그 에러 구글링 했었거든요
<yemharc> 일단 10분 돌리고 알려드릴게요
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> jincreator, 제쪽은 에러하나 없이 멀쩡하군요
<yemharc> 역시 jincreator님쪽에서도 weather부분 날려버리고 테스트 해봐야할거같네요
<jincreator> 음, 그러고보니 저도 아까부터 yemharc님의 파일 돌리고 있었는데 별 문제가 없어보이네요.
<yemharc> lua파일에는 딱히 문제가 안보이구요
<yemharc> 아까 말씀하신 인증코드의 문제 같습니다
<yemharc> 아까 interval_usages -> 10000 failed 던가 떴던게
<yemharc> 인증 갱신시간을 늘릴 수 있다면 늘려보세요
<yemharc> 아마 50000 이상 찍어야 할거같은데요
<jincreator> 이게 아마 30분일걸요?
<Nexusism> 흠
<jincreator> 루아 스크립트는 단순한 변환이지 날씨를 받아오는 건 콘키 내장 기능을 활용한 것이어서요.
<jincreator> ...그냥 *.04의 저주인가?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 10.04는 멀쩡하다구욧
<yemharc> bundo, 어서오세요
<jincreator> 10.10도 멀쩡합니다.
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<yemharc> 난데없이 바닷속 사는 애를 끌어올려서 이런건가!
<Nexusism> 밀님은 10.04 버전 쓰시나요?
<yemharc> 네
<Nexusism> 오홍
<yemharc> 사실 지금 넷북에서 구동하는데 여러가지 삐걱대긴 하는데
<yemharc> 고치기는 귀찮고 해서 (..........)
<Nexusism> 아 넷북이시구나
<yemharc> 전 데탑이 없어요
<Nexusism> 음
<yemharc> 다만 확실한건
<yemharc> 다음부터는 꼭 DELL or HP로 가야겠구나 정도군요
<Nexusism> 포터블한게 좋긴 좋은점도 많긴하죠
<Nexusism> 지금 쓰시는 제품이?
<yemharc> acer aspire fusion on 522 c5c017
<yemharc> one fusion;;
<Nexusism> 에이서 제품이구나
<yemharc> 다른건 아무래도 상관없는데
<yemharc> 일단 망할 Broadcom
<yemharc> ATI는 여전히 구리구리.............
<Nexusism> 우분투도 그냥 nvidia가 진리인가용?
<Nexusism> 다행히 제 데탑은 nvidia제품;
<yemharc> Nexusism, 사실 진리는 인텔GMA............
<Nexusism> 그건 내장형 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Nexusism> 아 좋은가요?구리다고 들었는데;
<yemharc> 아뇨 성능이 아니라 안정성과 호환성 측면에서 甲인거죠
<Nexusism> 제가 쓰는 데탑 하위버전이 인텔 내장형이라 윗버전을 샀는데
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=85584#p85584
<Nexusism> 아 그런 장점이 있구낭
<yemharc> bundo, 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 팬들 사랑에 내가 이리 삽니다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> 자, 이제 이번 모임에서 대변인이 아닌 본인이 부르시면 됩니다.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> jincreator,  내가 노래 진짜 달했다면 믿으실래요
<bundo> 6년간 리눅스 하고 이제 음치에요
<yemharc> 아 근데 분도님 인생 한방이야는 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 구차한 변명이죠 한방 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 전 이만 자러 가겠습니다...
<Nexusism> 저도 슬슬 자러 가야겠네요
<Nexusism> 오늘 즐거웠습니다 다음에 또 오겠습니다
<Nexusism> 안녕히 계세용
<jincreator> 모두 안녕히계시고 토킹톰 나오는 꿈 꾸세요~
<yemharc> 음....... 슬슬 시간이 한밤중이 되어 가는구나..........
<CuBric> 하암
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 분도님의 뒤를 이어서
<yemharc> 위키에서 독재자가 되야지 (........)
<bundo> 명휘 떠 웃기는 데요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 아악
<ndsin> 컴이 너무 느리당
<ndsin> 재부팅해야징
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 이제 하드만 좀더 사면 얼마간은 버티것지..
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그만 쉬게 해주시라니까요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> !?!?
<drake_kr> 평균 cpu 사용률 12% 정도에요
<drake_kr> 뭘 쉬어요
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 뭐.....확실히 파이오니어 1호도 아직까지 달리고(?!) 있긴 합니다만
<drake_kr> 공유기를 하나 만들어야 하나..
<yemharc> 아웈ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 왠지 구석탱이에서 서류더미에 파뭍혀 있는 꼬마라는 이미지가 떠나질 않아요
<yemharc> 어리버리 (ㅇ@_ @)ㅇ/;;;;하면서 말이죠
<drake_kr> 저요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 그 컴퓨터요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 스탠포드에서 만든 8mm짜리 컴터 아직도 돌아가려나..
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/pHdQY
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 대단한 거네.. 음 폭탄 소포에 응용해야징
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://toze.egloos.com/2750687
<yemharc> 이거 대체 어느쪽이 대단한걸까요
<debula00> 다시 들어왔어요 뿡뿡~
<yemharc> debula00, 어서오세요
<debula00> 그나저나.. pc방에서 4시간째 체팅만 하다 왔네요 ㅠㅠ
<debula00> 아.. 나의 돈 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<debula00> 지금은 숙사 들어왔지 말입니다, ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 배고파
<yemharc> debula00, http://toze.egloos.com/2750687
<yemharc> 대단한건 어딜까요
<debula00> 드레끼 님도 오랜만이십니다아~
<debula00> 일본에 한표~
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 으잌
<debula00> 그나저나 moe합니다.
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 과학기술이 낭비되고 있는건지 인류의 정신이 진화하는건지 참.......
<debula00> ㅎㅎ 예술로 승화시킨다고 생각하는게 정신건강에 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 창조에 낭비란 없습니다..
<debula00> 아.. 드레끼님.. 저 갤투샀습니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 좋은가요?
<debula00> 으음.. 그다지 기대에는 미치지 못했지만..
<debula00> 기존의 폰이 옵티머스원이라.. 사용감은 높더라구요
<drake_kr> 저는 삼성, 펜텍, LG의 스마트폰은 항상 기대하지 않습니다 (...)
<debula00> 하하...
<debula00> 그럼 cyon이나.. ㅎㅎ
<debula00> 아니구나.
<drake_kr> cyon은 LG
<drake_kr> htc는 기대할만하죠
<debula00> 네.. 써놓고도 하하....
<debula00> 어느점에서요??
<drake_kr> 가격 <-
<drake_kr> 아 물론 국내에 들어오는 가격은 다를겁니다..
<debula00> 그.. 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 그리고 제가 아잉폰을 쓰고 있어서 그런지 안드로이드에 앱 몇개 깔면 심각하게 느려지는걸 보고.. 좀 거시기해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 구글코리아 가면 이런걸 준다는군요 http://www.gamecodi.com/board/data/mutiupload/GAMECODI_Talk/162443373089f5a0a3ce404619642492.jpg
<drake_kr> ios3.1.3때 앱을 1100개 정도 깔아썼던 기억이.. <-
<debula00> ㅎㅎ... 아잉폰 좋긴하죠. 3gs도 아직 살아있습니다아!!!
<debula00> 로그인이 필요한 서비스입니다. ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kr> 다들 절보고 앱등이라고 놀리지만..
<debula00> ㅎㅎ... 솔직히, 전 편가르는 건 싫어합니다..
<drake_kr> 안드로이드에서도 gcc가 돌아가나요?
<debula00> GCC가 무엇인가요??
<drake_kr> gnu c compiler
<debula00> 잘 모르겠습니다.
<debula00> 전 USER 일 뿐입니다,
<debula00> OWNER는 아니죠.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr, android-gcc라는 녀석이 있습니다
<drake_kr> 하긴 ios에다가도 gcc를 까는 사람은 별로없죠
<yemharc> 관련 lib들도 있구요
<yemharc> http://www.flowdas.com/blog/android-gcc
<debula00> ??
<drake_kr> 면제받지 못한자 : http://data.drake.kr/103
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-07
<grr> hi
<Seony> 혹시 P NP 문제 자료 같은거 갖고계시는 분 계세요...
<popeye92> 오랜만에 우분투 방에 돌아왔습니다.
<Seony> popeye92: 안녕하세요. 오랫만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> Seony: 네 오랜만입니다. 그동안 irc 가 금지된 회사에 있다가 지난 주에 자유를 찾아 회사를 옮겼습니다.
<Seony> 흐... irc가 금지된 회사라니...
<popeye92> 우리나라의 대기업 중엔 제법 있습니다. 구글도 금지, 페북도 금지...등등
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요... 뭐 아무래도 근무태만보다는 보안유출 때문에 그럴테니 이해는 가네요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 근무태만이죠 ㅋㅋ 지나가시던 회장님이 직원들 일하는걸 보시고 "왜 일은 안 하고 컴퓨터 화면만 봐" 라고 하실 정도니
<Seony> 화면만 보면 일을 안하는 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 그래서 모니터를 작은 걸로 바꿔 버렸다죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-08
<oming> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 한가로운 아침입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 윈도우 프로그램중에서 부팅하면 일정시점으로 계속되돌리는 프로그램있을까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-09
<autowiz03> 이놈의 윈도우즈 자동 업데이트는 꺼놓던가 해야지, 가끔씩 새벽에 혼자 재부팅 열려있던 창 전부 소멸 ㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<Ben5> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz03> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_e> 냐옹
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_e> ㅎㅇ
<drake_e> 역시 酒분투가 좋아
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이번 주말도 바쁠듯요
<drake_e> 흠
<drake_e> 너네 회사 직원들은 일 안해?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 아니라
<yemharc> 어머니 유골 가지러 충청도 갔다 와야돼요
<drake_e> 아
<yemharc> 주변에서 하도 윤달 안에 하라고 해서........
<drake_e> 근데 그건 그거고 너네 회사 직원들은 일 안하는게 맞다는 것도 함정일듯
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hooni> 안녕하세요...?
<Seony> Hi
<hooni> HI~~~
<hooni> Nice to meet you...KK
<hooni> wow, very silent here, isn't it..??
<Seony> 네. 안녕하세요. 상단의 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<hooni> 네, 죄송합니다..
<hooni> 규칙이 들어오지 않았네요..
<hooni> 질문은 "우분투는 공부하기 위한 OS 입니까..?" 입니다.
<hooni> Openoffice에서 LibreOffice 바뀐 이유가 궁금합니다...
<hooni> 우분투에는 안정 버전이 따로 있는지요..?
<Seony> 안정버전은 매 2년마다 출시됩니다.
<Seony> 얼마 전에 출시한 12.04가 안정버전이구요, 사실 안정버전이라기보단 "장기지원판"이라고 보는 게 맞구요...
<hooni> LTS 버전을 안정버전으로 생각해도 될겠습니까..?
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> OpenOffice에서 LibreOffice에서 바뀐 이유는 좀 스토리가 좀 긴데,
<Seony> 오라클이 썬 마이크로시스템즈 사를 인수합병하면서 나온 기사거리를 구글에서 찾아서 보시면 되겠습니다.
<Seony> 결론을 얘기하자면, 오라클은 오픈오피스를 비롯한 대부분의 오픈소스 프로젝트를 포기했고, 유저들이 직접 하겠다고 들고나선게 리버 오피스LibreOffice입니다...
<Seony> 우분투는 공부하기 위한 OS가 아니라 데스크탑 OS로 적합하지 않나 싶네요.
<hooni> 오늘 알았습니다... 오피스를 사용하면서요...
<hooni> 전에 없었던 장애요소들이 12.04에서는 보이고 있어서요..
<hooni> 오피스 문서 작성이 전에보다 힘들어진 점 등에 의문이 있어 공부와 연관지어 생각했습니다.
<hooni> 12.04를 update-manager -d로 올리는게 낳은지 아니면 정식 버전을 설치하는게 낳은지요...?
<Seony> 음... 사실 우분투가 "판 올림"에는 좀 불안한 면이 있습니다. 따라서 포맷하고 재설치를 하는 게 나을 것 같습니다.
<hooni> 네에... 알겠습니다... 다음 클라우드 설치가 12.04에서는 디펜던시 하나가 부족해 설치가 않됩니다..디펜던시 해결을 시도해 봤지만 나와있는 솔루션은 적용이 되지 않습니다.
<hooni> 경험해 보신적 있으신지요...?
<Seony> 아직 출시한지 며칠 되지않았기 때문에 생기는 문제가 여럿 있을 거에요.
<Seony> 아뇨. 저는 우분투는 서버로만 사용합니다..
<hooni> 코분투는 언제쯤 만나 볼수 있을까요...?
<Seony> 분도님께서 작업을 하셔야하는데 요즘 바쁘셔서 언제 하실지는 잘 모르겠습니다...
<hooni> 잘 알겠습니다.. 또 궁금한 사항이 있으면 두드리도록 하겠습니다.
<hooni> 오늘 말씀 감사합니다... 즐겁고 행복한 하루 되세요~~~
<Seony> 넵 :)
<drake_e> 오
<drake_e> 코분투는 분도님이 만들기 귀찮댑니다
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요.
<Seony> 많은 사람들이 우분투의 또 다른 배포판으로 알고있는 배포판이 "귀찮아서" 안나오다니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_e> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_e> 64비트 제작때문에도 그렇다고 하네유
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> D-6입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ?
<Seony> 악마가 부활하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> "여보 미안해. 앞으로 한 5년간은 같이 못놀아줄 것 같아"라는 유행어를 낳은 악마...
<autowiz03> 으흐흐흐흐
<yemharc> ;;;;;
<autowiz03> Lord of the Terror 인가요
<Seony> 음... 디아블로 자체는 공포의 군주니까 아마 영문명으로는 Terror는 아닐거에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 디아 1인가 2할때 들었던거 같은.... 3도 잼나 보이던데
<Seony> 아... 제가 바알이랑 해깔렸네요. Terror 맞을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 주위에 디아3 할려고 컴 맞추는 사람이 많아서
<Seony> 음... 블리자드가 코딩은 잘해서... 사양이 무쟈게 낮더라구요.
<Seony> 컴 맞출 정도는 아니더라구요.
<autowiz03> 매니아 들에겐 풀옵의 욕심이 ...
<Seony> 일단 씨퓨 권장사항 정도가 겨우 코어2듀오 수준이거든요...
<Seony> 다만 그래픽 카드가 ATi 4천번대 정도를 요구하더라구요... 근데 뭐 그 정도만 해도...
<autowiz03> 3850 은 3xxx 대 구나 으음...
<Seony> 걱정하지 마세요. 그래도 최소사양은 2600HD 이상이래요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 해상도 낮게 하면 돌아가겠죠.
<Seony> 3850이면 중옵으로 돌아갈 거에요
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 참고로 팁 하나 드리자면, 한글판으로는 현금경매장이 안나온다네요. 한국법 떄문에..
<Seony> 이제 아이템 노가다해서 용돈을 벌 수 있는 게임이 등장했어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 디아블로는 terror 맞아요
<yemharc> diablo : the lord of terror
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 맞아요. 제가 바알이랑 해깔려서.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 오히려 음성적 시장을 키울지도... 음성적이지만은 아닐지도 모르겠습니다만.
<Seony> autowiz03: 그 음성적인 시장을 막을려고 블리자드가 직접 나선거잖아요..
<autowiz03> 더 가 앞에 있군요
<yemharc> 경매장 말인가요?
<Seony> 네. 현금경매장
<yemharc> 그거라면 되려 양지로 강제로 끌어내는 시스템이죠
<yemharc> 시장이 상상 이상으로 커지면 세금도 부과 가능할겁니다
<Seony> 네. 제 말이 그말인데, 한국 게등위가 그걸 안된다고 막아서...
<autowiz03> 아아 현질을 금지시켰다는 말같은거군요.
<yemharc> 거기 삽질이 하루이틀인가요 -_-
<Seony> 일단 스토리 파악이 중요하니까, 쉬운 난이도는 한글로 빨리 깨고 다음부터는 영문판으로 해서 현질 고고씽~
<autowiz03> AVA 라는 총쏘는 게임은 선물주기 기능도 없어서 현질혹은 노가다 밖에 안되더라구요
<yemharc> 다른거 이전에 애들 정서를 위해서 아침드라마부터 좀 방영불가 때리는게 나을텐데 말이죠........
<Seony> 흐... 노가다... 노가다를 하게 만들었군요.
<Seony> 디아블로3 베타플레이 영상 전부 다 봤는데... 디아블로에 대한 추억이 있어서 그런지 몰라도 암튼 기대 만땅입니다..
<yemharc> 친구가 아침 알람(?)으로 TV를 켜지게 했다가 아침드라마 팬(?!)이 됐는데
<Seony> 방학 오는 것보다 디아블로 오는게 더 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ..........스토리가 참
<Seony> 원래 아침드라마는 스토리들이 다 막장이에요.
<yemharc> 상상 이상이었어요
<Seony> 아침드라마는 그렇게 안만들면 성공하기 어렵다더라구요..
<autowiz03> 보호장비 다 벗고 , 기본총 완전 열심히 일주일 정도 하면 총 두개 살수 있어요
<Seony> 그 시간대 주요시청자가 남편 출근 보내고 아이들 학교보내고난 주부들이라...
<autowiz03> 9시 출근인 사람은 아침드라마 보기가 힘들어서
<autowiz03> (사실 방학때 어머니랑 같이 있으면 아침드라마 스토리 파악이 자연스럽게 되더라는)
<yemharc> 처음엔 보면서 이해가 안돼더군요. 너무 꼬여있어서요;;
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 디아블로 사야 하는데;;
<Seony> 저는 벌써 프리오더해서 인스톨 준비해놨습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 15일 0시 되면 바로 눌러서 플레이 고고씽~
<Seony> 참고로, 북미서버에서 배포하는 윈도우용 한글 클라이언트를 받으시면 그 안에, 맥용 클라이언트도 들어있다는 불편한 사실!
<Seony> 필요하시면 말씀하세요. 다운로더 보내드릴께요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그거 일단 조금 기다려 보려구요
<yemharc> 출시 되고서도 안나오면 따로 구해야죠
<Seony> 다운로더 자체는 원래 합법적으로 배포되는 거라, 그걸로 받으셔도 되요..
<yemharc> 네 :)
<Berrke> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 어우
<yemharc> 산수하려니 머리 깨지겠네;;
<Berrke> 질문할 게 있어서 왔는데요ㅜ 제 컴퓨터중 노는컴에 우분투 깔아 써보려는데 램이 512메가에 펜티엄4 그래픽은 ATi 내장인 삼성 2007년도 슬림 컴퓨터인데요, 주분투 매끄럽게 돌아갈까요?
<Seony> 주분투 정도면 괜찮을 것 같은데요. 루분투면 쾌적하겠지만 맘에는 안드실 거에요...
<yemharc> 주분투나 루분투로 윈도매니저는 fluxbox정도면 무난하지 않을까요
<Berrke> 으아 감사합니다!
<yemharc> 저 스펙에서 CPU만 좋은 녀석이 그놈을 무난히 돌릴 정도는 되니까요 (구버전 그놈, 컴피즈 없이)
<Berrke> 일단 Wubi로 설치했으니 써보고 느리면 루분으로 가야겠네요ㅋㅋ 매우매우 감사합니다!
<Seony> :)
<yemharc> Seony: 재미있는 산수 한번 해보실래요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭔데요?
<yemharc> 간단하게는 게임에서 좌/우 화살표를 누르면 메뉴가 바뀌는걸 생각하시면 되는데.........
<yemharc> a 는 0~5까지 인덱스를 가지고 있고
<yemharc> b는 4~9까지 인덱스를 가지고 있고
<yemharc> c는 3~8까지 인덱스를 가지고 있어요
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 이걸 반복문에 들어가는 i j k같은거 제외하고 변수를 최대 3개 사용해서
<yemharc> 화살표를 누를때마다 왼쪽은 감소, 오른쪽은 증가시키고
<yemharc> 각 a b c의 인덱스 넘버도 출력.......
<yemharc> 구조적으로는 어렵지 않은데 출력 부분에서 printsum + 3  , printsum + 2 뭐 이런식으로 변수명 한개로 하면..........
<Seony> 왼쪽은 감소라는 말은, 현재 b라면 a를 감소시키라는 말인가요?
<yemharc> 아, 그러니까
<yemharc> a는 게임 내부의 데이터 값이고, b는 이미지고, c는 그에 따른 설명 텍스트......라고 하면 될까요?
<yemharc> 옛날 2d 게임에서 캐릭터 생성할때 커스터마이징 되는건 화살표 눌러서 머리모양 바꾸고 했잖아요
<Seony> 네.
<yemharc> 그러면서 옆에는 TYPE-A, TYPE-B 이렇게 글자 나오고요
<yemharc> 리스트 제일 왼쪽에서 왼쪽 누르면 오른쪽 끝에걸 보여주고
<yemharc> 뭐 그런 간단한 기능인데
<yemharc> 코드 줄여보겠다고 변수명을 3개로 줄였더니 산수하다 머리 쥐났어요......
<Seony> 아... 머리모양을 고르면서 하나씩 돌아가면서 보여주는 그런거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 별건 아닌데 각 인덱스 값이 똑같이 0~5 같은게 아니라서
<yemharc> 어우........;ㅁ;
<yemharc> "그러니까 이미지 3번을 출력하려면 sum + 3이고, 그럼 거기 따라가는 텍스트는 6번이니까 sum + .......몇이지?"
<yemharc> 이런 느낌의 향연이..........
<Seony> 현재의 인덱스값에서 +/- 하면 안되나요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 이걸 for와 if / else if 안에 집어넣고 버무리면 쨔잔~ 하고 두통 유발제가 탄생합니다
<Seony> a, b, c 각각의 변수에다, 고유의 인덱스 시작값을 넣고 적용하는 식으로 ㅎㅎ...
<yemharc> 그게 또 툴에서 긁어오는거라 바꿀수도 없어요........ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제한사항이 좀 있군요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 덕분에 코드로는 괄호 제끼면 딱 10줄이면 끝나는걸..........어흑흑 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 뭐하는 건지 아직 감이 잘 안오지만, 아무래도 메모리 관리가 중요한 앱이니만큼 대충 만들 수가 없겠네요...
<Seony> 메모리관리가 별로 중요하지 않다면, 오브젝트 생성해서 각각의 오브젝트마다 해당하는 사항을 쑤셔넣으면 될텐데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 아이폰 게임 메모리 관리는 딱히 어렵지 않아요
<yemharc> 현재 "사용하는게 아니면" 그냥 몰수 (.....)
<Seony> 음... 제가 얼마 전에,
<yemharc> 니놈의 CPU가 불탈지언정 메모리는 못준다!
<yemharc> ....라는 마인드로 만들면 됩니다
<Seony> x,y 좌표를 도화지에 수십개씩 찍어놓고, 좌표마다 각각 최단점을 찾아서 그려나가는 알고리듬을 파이썬으로 구현했는데요,
<Seony> 그거 할 때 좌표랑, 각각의 최단노선을 저장하기 위해서 오브젝트를 생성했꺼든요..
<yemharc> 그러니까 최단거리 알고리즘은 환상.......
<Seony> 각각의 오브젝트마다 x, y, shortestPath 이런 식의 항목들을 넣은거죠...
<yemharc> 으.............
<Seony> 뭐 저런 식으로 오브젝트를 생성해서 뭐라냐... 인스턴스라고 하나요? 그걸로 a, b, c 관리하면 될까 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아, 지금 하는게 느낌으로 보자면 내부 구현체 (클래스 등)를 다루는 느낌이 아니라
<yemharc> SQL에서 긁어오는 느낌에 가까워요
<yemharc> 그래서 뭐 예를들면
<Seony> 아... 어디선가 자료를 불러오는거군요
<yemharc> animation->scene->cell(tag) 이런식으로 긁어오는 식이죠
<yemharc> 그러다 보니......
<yemharc> ani -> scene -> cell ( sum + 3)  같은걸 for로 여러개 돌리기 시작하면.......
<yemharc> 내가 여기서 + x 를 무슨 생각으로 집어 넣었는가......?
<yemharc> 라는 미궁으로 들어가기 시작합니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 머리가 나빠서... 막 코딩하다보면 어느샌가, 아 대체 이건 무슨 변수지? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 네. 딱 그런 느낌이요
<yemharc> "내가 낳은 놈인데 넌 뭐하는 놈이냐........"
<yemharc> .......그리고 가끔은 안쪽을 까봐도 모를떄가 (..먼산)
<Seony> 저는 그런 경우에, if/else문 막 꼬이기 시작하면, 다 지우고 다시 코딩해요.
<Seony> 프로그래머가 자기 코드조차 이해가 안갈 정도로 뒤죽박죽이면, 그건 뭔가 잘못됐다고 생각해서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그보다 더 좋은게 있어요
<yemharc> 손대기 전에 통째로 복사한 다음 원 코드는 주석처리
<yemharc> 유사시에 원점회귀(?!)가 가능해집니다
<yemharc> 수동 svn.......
<Seony> 아... 저는 아예 그냥 파일을 통째로 복사해놓고 다 지워요 ㅎㅎ.
<yemharc> 저 방법은 디버깅 할 때에 유용해요
<yemharc> 통쨰로 뭐 하고 그러다 보면 시간이 걸리니까요
<Seony> 네 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 부분부분 수정할 때에 쓸만한 방법이죠
<yemharc> .......그리고 이놈의 게임은 만드는게 20이면 디버깅은 80 orz
<yemharc> 유저들은 버그만 찾고 살아요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제가 어디선가 본 글인데, 예전에 MS-Windows에서 IE 대란 났었을 때 그 대란의 원인이 변수 딱 하나 타입 잘못 지정했다고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 전 스크립트 언어가 좋더라구욯ㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ben5> 회사에서 건축한 개론보며 코딩중 ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<twinsenx> 집에서 수퍼 사이즈 미 보며 코피마시는중 ㅎㄷㄷ
<oming> 안녕하세요
<do> 안녕하세요
<do> 우분투 12.04 업데이트 후 irc채팅 확인중입니다.
<do> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 누구 안계신가요?
<samahui> 밤이 늦어서 다들 자리에 안계신건가요?
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 혹시 우분투에서 스위칭그래픽시스템가진 노트북의 경우 그래픽스위쳐블이 되는지 아시는분 없으신가요?
<samahui> 전 설정에서 내장 그래픽만 잡히네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아무도 안계신가요?
<samahui> 다음에 또 놀께요... 문제점은 열심히 외국 사이트라도 뒤져보고 혹 알게되면 게시판에 올리겠습니다. 근데... 해결 못할듯 하네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 아무튼 즐거운 저녁*꿈나라 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-10
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 여러분들 안녕?? 특히 auto wiz님은 오랫만여요~
<yemharc> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 어서오십쇼~  뽑빠이 님도 오랫만 입니다.
<popeye92> jasonjang, 네 irc가 허락되지 않는 동물원같은 회사에 있다가 지난 주부터 옮겼습니다.
<jasonjang> 하하하, 많이 축하 드립니다. 그런 사정이 있었군요. 그럼 탈 여의도?
<popeye92> 네 분당의 게임회사로 왔습니다.
<yemharc> 리붓하고 오겠습니다.
<jasonjang> 많이 축하 드립니다.
<popeye92> 감사합니다.
<autowiz03> 분당 게임 회사면 혹시 nhn ??
<popeye92> autowiz03, 거긴 몇년전에 탈출했죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 네... 저도 전회사에서는 irc 포트가 막혀서 프록시 하고 터널하고 그랬던 기억이 나네요 ^^
<yemharc> autowiz03: 요즘은 그런 문제에 에그가 최고더군요
<popeye92> 지금 회사도 ISP 에서는 6667 포트는 막혀있더라구요
<popeye92> 그냥 ssl 로~~
<autowiz03> 저도 에그 3년약정이 아마 내년초에 끝납니다만.
<autowiz03> 요즘은 일하다보면 많이들 핸드폰 테너링으로 인터넷 많이 하시더군요. 출장가서 ip 받고 랜선 잡고 하는건 좀 번거로운 면이 있더라구요
<autowiz03> 오늘은 그렇게 덥지않고 날씨좋네요.
<yemharc> 언젠가는 핸드폰이 랜카드가 되지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 노트북에 핸드폰용 dock 을 만들지도 모르겠네요
<yemharc>  == 아트릭스 랩독같은거겠군요
<jasonjang> autowiz03, 날씨 좋죠?
<jasonjang> auto wiz03, irc 에서 보니 (저는) 좋습니다. 예전보다 쫌 여유롭게 보이네요.
<autowiz03> 예 지금은 서울 본사에서 기술지원 하고 있습니다.
<jasonjang> 아, 그래서...그렇다면...언제부터 탈 강냉이 했어요?
<autowiz03> 월모임은 2월에 가고는 못갔네요
<autowiz03> 탈 강원도 ... 작년 12월 말쯤에 했네요
<jasonjang> 아~ 그랬군요. 당분간 in seoul?
<autowiz03> 겨울엔 삼척보다 서울이 추워서 고생좀 했던거 같아요
<autowiz03> 당분간 이라기보다는 다른일 생기기전까진 서울에 살것 같아요
<jasonjang> 멀지 않으니 좋긴 합니다만, 공기, 물은 강원도가 더 좋은데....축하합니다. 자주 봐여~ ㅋ
<autowiz03> 네... 종종 뵈러 가겠습니다 ^^
<jasonjang> 퇴청 합시다~ (고래고래)
#ubuntu-ko 2012-05-12
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하세요
<Coffee_instant> 계신가요
<Coffee_instant> 우분투 설치화면으로 집입이 안되요 ㅠ
<Coffee_instant> 어떻게 해결해야될까요
<Coffee_instant> 이미지를 usb 부팅하여 진입은 됩니다만 리눅스를 설치하기위한 창이 뜨질 않고 검은 화면의 프롬프트만 깜빡입니다 조언부탁합니다 :)
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-06
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 새로운 한주의 시작 행복하게 시작하세요 ~~^^
<readytoact> 똬학..
<readytoact> -_- 서버 잘못사서 고생하나ㅔ
<samahui> 전 하드 분할 잘못 건드려서 고생중입니다 ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> -_-.. 역시 서버는 이름있ㄴ거 사야지 ..
<sungyo> 노크노크.
<sungyo> 다들 야근중이신가요~^^
<autowiz03> 새벽에 혼자 컴으로 영화보기 ~ 고고싱~
<Work^Seo1y> 음...끊겼나
<autowiz03> 음음
<autowiz03> 다보긴 했는데 엄청 졸리군요... 슬슬 출근준비~~
<Work^Seony> autowiz03: 수고하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> imsu: 임수 왔네
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<samahui_web> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<imsu> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> imsu: 무쟈게 오랫만이네.  잘 지내지? ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-07
<autowiz2012> 임수다 임수다 꺄~~
<readytoact> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz2012> 오랜만에 뵙습니다...
<readytoact> autowiz2012: (__) 흐
<readytoact> 감사합니다.
<readytoact> 혹시 우분트 엔터프라이즈 클라우드에 대한 정보가 어디있을까요?
<readytoact> 요놈은 뭘 기반으로 움직이는걸까요 -0-
<autowiz2012> 저도 들어보질 못했네요..
<readytoact> 우분투 서버를 설치하니
<readytoact> 엔터프라이즈 클라우드라고 나오네요
<readytoact> 오픈스택기반인가..
<yemharc> 우분투는 오픈스택입니다
<autowiz2012> 점심시간 점심시간...
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요~~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> autowiz2012: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2012> 임구 하이~~
<autowiz2012> 임수 하이~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 취침!
<razGon_Xch> 오래간만입니다.
<ChangsooKim> 하이
<naljebii> 보여라
<ChangsooKim> 보여라 2
<naljebii> 어 잘보인다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-08
<ahoops__> 안녕하세요.
<samahui-web> 추신수는 2홈런... 것도 끝내기 홈런을 때렸군요.
<Seony> 재시작
<razGon_vN6> 하이요
<razGon_vN6> 오래간만입니다
<cartes_> 안녕하세요~
<cartes9> ahoops, 하이요
<sungyo> (^0^)/~ Ha~yo~
<sungyo> exit 칠뻔 했네요......;;;;;;;
<sungyo> 수고하세요~ 전 숙면하러 가보겠습니다~
<Work^Seony> 음... 오늘도 조용하네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-09
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> razGon_web: 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 오래간만입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 요즘 환자분들이 많아 지시고 해서 좀 바빳습니다.
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 넵 안녕하세요. 요즘 많이 바쁘시죠?
<razGon_web> 예
<Work^Seony> 저도 요즘 갑자기 프로젝트 하나 떨어져서 고민 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 최근 3일간 어버이날이라서 오늘은 좀 한가합니다. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  하긴 어버이날 병원 오시는 분은 없겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래서 최근 조금 한가했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 퇴근하시면 휴식은 좀 하시구요?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 집으로 출근이죠.
<Work^Seony> 집이 진짜 일하는 곳이군요
<razGon_web> 저글링같은 애들 둘이...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 박지성 구자철같은 활동력
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 아들이 아니니까 나이가 들어갈수록 조용해지겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 둘째는 다소곳해지는데. 첫째는 박근혜가 대통령이 되서리..
<Work^Seony> 집안 식구들 전부 자기 밑으로 들이는군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아니요. 첫째는 활동력짱입니다.
<razGon_web> 하지만 둘째가 딸같지만 많이 귀찮아요...
<razGon_web> 둘째가 거의 양귀비수준.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여왕이랑 대통령을 모시고 사시니 정말 피곤하시겠군요
<razGon_web> 둘째를 보고 여자의 무기는 눈물이라는 것을 확실체감했습니다.
<razGon_web> 둘째가 애교가 있어요.
<razGon_web> 거기에 눈물이... 무섭습니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 일단 애가 안생기는 저로서는 부럽네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이쁘긴하더군요. 크면 남자 많이 울릴듯.
<razGon_web> 제눈에 안경이긴하지만요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 친구는 결혼을 일찍 하는 바람에 첫 딸이 지금 초등학교 5학년인가 그러는데, 다 키워놓은 것도 부럽긴 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 허거거. 부럽기도 하고.. 좀아깝기도 합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 제가장 멋진날들은 울마눌님 만나기 전에 시간들.
<Work^Seony> 젊은 시절을 그리워하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 약간은요.
<razGon_web> 운신의 폭이 이리도 좁아질줄은 몰랐거든요.
<razGon_web> 거의 10분의 1로 줄었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 제 생각이지만 결혼을 너무 성급하게 하신 것일지도 모르겠네요...
<razGon_web> 약간 그런면이 있긴하지만, 제나이가.ㅋ
<LinDol> vsftp 쓰시는분
<LinDol> 13.04에서 로그인 안되는 문제 있지 않던가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그거 아마 12.04부터 그랬을텐데...
<LinDol> 런치패드 보니까 해결됐다가 13.04에서
<LinDol> 다시 그러는 듯...
<LinDol> Confirm 상태면 아직 메인 저장소에 적용은 안된거죠?
<Work^Seony> Confirm은 버그로 인정을 했다는 얘기고, 아마 Resolve라고 떠야 적용이 된걸거야...
<LinDol> Work^Seony, 넵 ~.~
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택 대쉬보드에서 ovf 이미지 import 하는 방법 아시는 분 계신가요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 비오는 저녁이군요.
<samahui> 퇴근길 조심히 들어가시고 즐겁고 해피한 저녁시간들 보내세요
<matdol> 그놈3 환경인데요 gnome3-team 저장소 추가후 업글했더니 마우스 오른쪽 버튼 누르면 나오는 메뉴에서 새문서 만들기가 사라졌는데 이거 해결법 아시는분 계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-10
<Work^Seony> 아파치 웹서버 데몬 쪽으로 공격이 들어오는 것 같은데, 뭔지 몰라서 난감하군요...
<Work^Seony> 아파치가 out of memory로 프로세스 kill을 반복하다가 결국 메모리랑 스왑이 꽉 차서 시스템 전체가 뻗어버리거든요...
<Work^Seony> 운 좋게 ps 리스트랑 top 메시지를 확보했는데, load average가 무려 160 160 158이나 나왔습니다..
<autowiz2012> ACCESS 로그나 ERROR 로그 뒤져서
<autowiz2012> 특정 IP 나 URL 패턴을 찾아보는것도 방법일 수 있구요
<Work^Seony> 특정 IP가 나오긴 하는데요, 그렇다고 접속을 수천번씩 시도한건 아니라서요..
<Work^Seony> 짧은 시간 내에 대략 300번 정도였거든요
<Work^Seony> 좀 이상한건, 저희 웹사이트는 https인데, 접속시도 전부 그냥 http에 메인 페이지만 줄창 찍어댔더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 웹사이트가 드루팔로 만들어져있는데, 드루팔 때문에 공격 몇 번으로 뻗은 것일지도 모르겠군요..
<Work^Seony> IP는 하나인데 웹브라우저 에이전트는 전부 다 다르네요...
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 스크립트 같은걸 돌리는 듯 싶군요
<autowiz2012> 승질나면 역추적해서 컴을 부셔버려야 하나 .. 능력이 모자른 관계로다가 살포시 가슴에 손을 얻고 심호흡 하는걸로 마무리 합니다.. ^^
<autowiz2012> 얻고 -> 얹고
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 간만에 농땡이 부리며 회사근처 커피숍에 앉아 노닐고 있습니다.
<samahui> 일찍나오기는 했는데 왠지모를 누군가 찾을거 같은 불안감에 강남을 못떠나는군요 ^^;;
<samahui> 거기다 여친님이 오랜만에 여기 근처 초밥집가고 잡다고 하셔서 기다리기도 해야 합니다.
<samahui> 이래저래 회사 근처를 맴도는 인생이군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<alla> 안녕하세요
<alla> 우분투 vmware에 설치 하였는데 부팅하고 로그인 창에서 비밀번호입력하고 로그인 하려는데.. 계속 로그인 창만 뜨네요..ㅠ
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<ddddddf> 안녕하세요
<ddddddf> 우분투를 깔다 질문이있는데요
<ddddddf> 우비로 우분투 설치시 설치화면이 뜨지 않아요 왜 그런거죠?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-11
<Work|Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 멋진 토요일입니다.
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<bluedusk> 리붓합시다!
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<autowiz03> 하이용~~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-05-12
<hiubuntu> 여기 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 정모 오실분 계시나요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-05
<LYUSO_THINK2> 두원공대 보안상태가 엄청 취약하네요.......
<LYUSO_THINK2> 원자로 관련 논문 찾아보다보니 학교 메인섭 FTP 가 익명접속이 되다니 참.....
<_[myth> 거참 nmap 때리고 싶게 만드는 소리군요(?)
<LYUSO_THINK2> 거기다가 귀하의 서버는 뚫렸습니다.txt 를 올릴수도 없고 참. -ㄱ-
<_[myth> Heartbleed 어택은 통할까요 ㅋㅅㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 모르죠. 거기에 이상한 보안 솔루션 올린거같긴 하더라구요. ftp 는 로그로봐선 vftpd 같고....
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 유튜브에 어떤 사람이 툼레이더 처음부터 끝까지 플레이한걸 동영상으로 만들어서 영화처럼 올린게 있는데, 지금 봐도 아주 재밌네요
<Seony> 주소는 여기 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzchR7LunTo
<Seony> 여기 한글 자막이 있네요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxszw6URtk4
<ipeter> 엄청기네요.
<ipeter> 그리고. 일단은 예쁩니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한글자막 있는건, 게임 플레이 부분은 다 잘랐네요
<Seony> 적이랑 싸우는 부분은 너무 길어서 그런거 같네요
<Seony> 근데 이거 보면, 아마 영화 본듯 할 거에요
<Seony> 영화 본다는 생각으로 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이 게임 제작과정 보니까, Camila Luddington이라는 배우가 모션캡쳐 수트 입고 직접 다 연기한거더라구요...
<ipeter> 그렇군요. 실제 움직임과 거의 흡사해요.
<ipeter> 오늘 한국은 어린이날이네요. 오후 4시 반입니다.
<Seony> 쉬는 날이군요
<ipeter> 네. 내일은 석가탄신일이구요.
<Seony> 휴일이 기네요.
<Seony> 미국 살면서 한 가지 아쉬운건, 그런 긴 휴일이 없다는 점이에요
<ipeter> 음력때문에 올해만 운이 좋은것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 석탄일이 어린이날 뒤로 붙어버렸네요.
<Seony> 아 또 플스4 지름신 영접했네요..
<igxactly> 툼레이더때문에요?
<Seony> 아니 걍 재밌는 겜들이 많아서.
<Seony> 툼레이더는 벌써 깼어
<Seony> 아까 유튜브에서 라스트 오브 어스 라는 겜 한글자막 입힌거 영화처럼 만든 영상 봤는데, 그것도 아주 재밌더라고...
<igxactly> 툼레이더는 벌써 깼어라니요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<igxactly> 아 로그아웃하셨네...
<DarkCircle> 냠
<igxactly> 냠2
<_[myth> 냠냠
<ghlee_rd> ..
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-06
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<Seony> 오늘 득템 하나 했습니다
<Seony> 소니 브라비아 48인치 티비 $150 에 얻어왔네요
<Seony> 이걸로 이제 게임 라이프 고고씽~
<LYUSO_THINK2> 큼직하시네요
<Seony> 네  저 가격이면 완전 거저죠
<LYUSO_THINK2> 진짜 거저네요..... 국내였으면 200만원은 받았을텐데
<DarkCircle> 졸렸 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 아 한글폰트 맘에 안드네...
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Web> 연휴 이후 힘듭니다.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Web> Work^Seony: aloha!
<razGon_Web> 오늘도 많이 밀려 잇으시네요. 19분..ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-07
<AutoWiZ> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침들 되십시요~~
<Work^Seony> 다들 연휴 담날의 후유증에 시달리시나보네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 확실히 뱀웨어랑 페럴은 도토리 키재기 느낌이네요
<Work^Seony> 엔드유저야 그게 그거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다만, 리눅스 가상머신을 많이 돌리는 경우는 뱀웨어가 더 좋아요
<razGon_Web> 역시 수요일.
<razGon_Web> 다시 조용합니다.
<razGon_Web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> dkssudgktpdy
<yemharc> razGon_Web: 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> razGon_Web, 어제 친구집에서 소니 브라비아 48인치 티비를 15만원에 가져왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 15만원;;
<Work^Seony> 좀 오래된 모델이긴 해도 full hd 되는 거니까 괜찮을거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 이제 게임 라이브 고고씽 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 플스를 살까말까 1주일 내내 고민하는데, 어찌해야할지 모르겠네요]
<yemharc> 그럴땐 액박원이랑 같이 사시면 됩니다 :)
<Work^Seony> 아는 미국친구한테 물어보니까, 엑박은 완전 실망했다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 걍 겜은 하고싶은데, 할 시간은 없을거 같고...
<razGon_Web> Work^Seony: 부럽습니다!!
<Work^Seony> 사실 어제 티비 산것도 겜하려고 산거거든요
<yemharc> 저는 스팀박스나 얼른 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<yemharc> 패드도 같이...
<Work^Seony> 지름신 영접하면 20분에 한 번씩 귀접한다던데, 정말 머리 속에 살까말까 고민만 하루종일 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사서 '안해도' 되는 게임라이프는 이제 지양하고 싶습니다 .....
<yemharc> 지름 디버프에 걸리면 지르는 것 이외의 모든 행동에 패널티를 받죠
<Work^Seony> 맥프로 사고싶었는데, 아무리 봐도 그돈 모으려면 몇년은 걸릴 것 같고,
<Work^Seony> 그거 모은다고 아무것도 못사면 그게 더 스트레스 받을 거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 모으면 다음 맥프로가 (...)
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 한달 남았군요 WWDC
<yemharc> 맥북에어가 어찌 나오려나........
<yemharc> 근데 참 고민인게, 맥프레가 워낙 완전체로 나왔어서 이걸 교체해야하나 말아야 하나 하는 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나왔어요?
<yemharc> 그거야 발표날이 되 봐야죠
<yemharc> 다만 시기상 나올 확률이 매우 높을거 같아요
<yemharc> 일단 다른건 몰라도 레티나는 달려 나오지 않을까요
<yemharc> 관건은 배터리 타임인데, 기존 12시간에 맛들인 사람들이 과연 어떻게 반응하려나요
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 애플은 늘 발표를 해야 결과가 확정되니, 기다려봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 다만 루머 스펙대로 나온다고 해도 고민이라는거죠 뭐
<yemharc> 루머 : 11인치 사이즈에 베젤 줄여 13인치 스크린 + 레티나 + 새로운 디자인
<yemharc> 정도가 포인트에요
<yemharc> 다만 이게 루머일 뿐이라...
<yemharc> 캐노니컬은 하드웨어 사업 안하려나... (...)
<Work^Seony> 한국에는 System76 없죠?
<yemharc> 한국으로 판매는 해요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...  우분투만 탑재해서 나오는 컴퓨터 파는데, 그럭저럭 괜찮더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 노트북으로서는 제 기준에는 좀 미달이라서요
<yemharc> 제가 노트북에 좀 바라는게 많아요...
<yemharc> 애플꺼 쓰기 전까지는 소니 바이오가 그나마 부합하는 물건이었는데
<yemharc> 그건 가격이 너무 비싸서...
<yemharc> 리눅스 제품군(?)은 델 XPS 13이 최근에는 제일 마음에 드네요
<yemharc> 근데 여전히 리눅스 랩탑의 고질적 문제-hybernate에서 복귀시 freeze-가 발생하는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Work^Seony> 뭐든 쉬운게 없네요
<yemharc> 그나마 가장 간단한 해결법이라면 swap 영역을 물리 램 이상으로 잡아버리는거긴 한데
<yemharc> suspend to disk라니 너무 고전적이라......
<yemharc> 속도도 속도구요
<Markers> 어이쿠 휴일동안 열심히 쉬니깐 힘드네요 이것도
<ihavnoth> openlp 써보신분 있으신가요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 판교에서 근무중입니다.
<ipeter> 낯서네요.
<ihavnoth> http://besuccess.com/2013/06/startup/
<ihavnoth> 스타트업을 벤처 전단계로 봐야하나요?
<razGon_Web> ipeter: 판교는 여성과 같이 가야 합니다.
<razGon_Web> 여자들 맛집이 많다는.
<jarfile> 제가 우분투14 에다가 마이크로소프트 오피스을 설치을 했는데 파워포인트 실행 해서 텍스트을 치면 우리나라을 치면 우리나라 라는 단어가 나오질 않고 리리리이렇게만 나와요 어떻게 해야 되나요
<jarfile> 이건 어쩔수 없는 건가요?
<jarfile> 정령 우분투을 버리는게 낳은거가요?
<ihavnoth> 전 우분투에다가 마이크로 소프트 오피스를 설치해본적이 없어서 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 전 libre 오피스를 쓰거든요
<jarfile> 마소오피스랑 libre 랑 호환이 잘 안되지 않나요?
<jarfile> 레이아웃 깨지고 이러던데...
<jarfile> 음.. 마이피플 이랑 카톡은 되던데 wine 으로...
<jarfile> 왜 오피스만 안되지
<Seony> 마소 어플은 윈도우에서 실행해야겠죠...
<Seony> 윈도우에다 iptables 실행했떠니 잘 안되길래, "윈도우 포기해야하나요?" 라고 묻는거랑 다를바가 없잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<jarfile>  그런가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 에잇!
<Seony> 엑박에 플스 씨디 넣고 왜 안되요 하는거랑 같구요 ㅋㅋ
<jarfile> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 난 그냥 해보신분 계신가 해서 원인을 ...ㅋㅋ
<jarfile> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> razGon_Web: 은근히 맛집 많다고 들었는데 오늘은 비싸기만 비쌌지 밍숭맹숭한데 갔습니다.
<ipeter> 여기 진짜 놀란게, 어떻게 정부주도로 항상 이렇게 만들어버릴 수 있죠?
<jarfile> 문정동에 퇴마루 맛집 추천 해요
<ipeter> 뭔가 자연스럽게 it 기업들이 모이는 환경이 아닌,
<jarfile> 어디신데여?
<ipeter> 특정지역 지정하고 이렇게 기업들 이전시켜놓으면
<jarfile> 판교?
<ipeter> 땅값은 땅값대로 오르고, 정작 여기서 거주해야할 근무자들은 집값 비싸서 다른데서 거주지 마련하고..
<ipeter> 참 한심하네요.
<ipeter> jarfile: 네 판교 맞습니다.
<jarfile> 거기 맞집 없는데...
<Seony> ipeter: 어제 48인치 소니 티비 $150에 업어왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 맙.소.사.
<Seony> 아는 친구가 무빙세일 한다길래 사왔어요.
<Seony> 좀 옛날 모델이긴 하지만 full hd 되는거라서,
<jarfile> 있긴 있어요 저기 어디냐 판교역 쪽에 프랑스풍 어쩌저꼬 하는데
<ipeter> Seony: ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 제 게임 전용 티비로 쓸려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 흠…..
<jarfile> 투뿔 등심인가 거기요
<ipeter> Seony: 플4는 구매하실껀가요?
<jarfile> 비싸서 그럲지
<ipeter> jarfile: (쫑긋) 고맙습니다.
<Seony> 어제 엑박 연결해서 해보니까 눈앞에 48인치는 정말 크긴 크더라구요
<Seony> ipeter: 아... 플포 어찌해야할지 모르겠어요
<ipeter> Seony: 어휴..엄청 크죠.
<Seony> 살까말까 하루에도 수십번씩 고민합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 이거 오버헤드 라는 말은 똑같은 연산 시간을 갖는데 어떤 액션에 의해서 시간이 더 걸리는걸 말하는거죠?
<jarfile> 150 달라면 15만원인가요?
<Seony> 네 대략 15만원
<ipeter> 엑박은 안끌리시나요?
<ipeter> 전 엑박 사고 싶어요.
<jarfile> 이야 그거 made by chane 아님?
<Seony> 아는 친구가 엑박원 샀는데, 무지 실망스럽대요
<ipeter> 이유는 그냥 일본이 싫어서 그 이유 하나 뿐입니다.
<ipeter> 음..
<Seony> 저는, 저번에 마소가 미친척하고 발표했다가 너무 실망스러워서...
<Seony> 물론 철회하긴 했지만, 아는 친구 말로는 기계 자체가 별로래요
<ipeter> 전 엑박이나 플스사면 위닝일레븐이나, 베스트 일레븐만 할거 같아서요.
<Seony> 저는, 가장 기대하는 겜이 라스트 오브 어스랑 더 디비전
<Seony> 라스트 오브 어스는 플3으로 플레이한거 유튜브로 한 10분 봤는데 영화 보는거 같던데요
<jarfile> 전 스트리트 파이터 계열 좋아요 해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 격투겜 ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 그것 때문에 플스 샀다는...
<Seony> 하여간, 플4 살 돈은 있는데, 살까말까 고민 중이에요
<Seony> 뭐 결국은 사게되겠지만...
<jarfile> 부럽다
<jarfile> 플4도 사고
<Seony> 문제는, 티비도 사고 플4도 사는데, 그걸 즐길 시간이 없단 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 저한테 버리세요 제가 맥을 넘길께요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥은 이미 많아서요 ㅎ
<Seony> 암튼, 이거 지름신이 20분에 한번씩 귀접하느라 일이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 옷 갈아입고 세수하고 경건한 마음으로 웹서핑을... ㅎㅎ
<jarfile> 그때 애국가을 부르세요
<jarfile> c++ 에서 memset 이란거 있잖아요
<jarfile> memset(user_number,0x00,sizeof(user_number)) 에서 두번재 인자값은 뭐을 뜻하는거예요?
<jarfile> 이런거 물어 보면 킥킹 당할라나?
<yemharc> 초기화할 값이요
<jarfile> 아
<jarfile> 0x00 이면 값이 뭘로 초기화 되는거예요?
<yemharc> 0이죠;;
<yemharc> 2진수건 10진수건 16진수건 0은 0이죠
<jarfile> 왜요? 제가 c++ 을 처음 하는데 어떤 자료을 찿아 봐야 될까요?
<jarfile> 조언좀. .. 부탁 드려요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아니 왜라뇨;;; 0x00이나 0이나 다 0이잖아요;;
<jarfile> 네
<jarfile> 화내지 마세요
<yemharc> memset (초기화 할 메모리, 초기화 할 값, 사이즈)
<yemharc> user_number 라는 이름으로 메모리 잡고 있는 녀석으로 0x00으로 가득 채우는데
<yemharc> 채우는 크기는 sizeof(user_number) 만큼 한다
<jarfile> 아
<jarfile> 나의 이 무식함은 언제쯤 해결 될까나
<yemharc> 그리고 위에는 화낸게 아니라 당황한거에요
<yemharc> 0은 0이다.......말고 뭐라고 설명을 해야하나 싶어서;;
<bluedusk> 음 역시 전 컴맹이라 잘 모르겠어요..
<bluedusk> 하아
<yemharc> bluedusk: ...
<bluedusk> yemharc, ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 그런 반응을 보이셔도.... 약을 파시면 곤란합니다
<Markers> -ㅁ-..
<Markers> 아 예비군 가기 싫은데 회사 다녀서 3일동안 예비군 가는 사람들은 얼마나 싫을까..
<yemharc> 직장인에게 예비군은 좀 미묘합니다
<yemharc> 좋은듯 싫은듯 (..)
<bluedusk> 예비군보다
<bluedusk> 민방위가 더 싫어요
<Markers> 갈땐 좋은데 거기 있으면 싫은 느낌인가요?;;
<Markers> 민방위는 왜요?
<bluedusk> 머랄까
<bluedusk> 뭔가 세뇌당하는 느낌도 싫고
<bluedusk> 나와서 헛소리 하고 강연비라고 돈받아가는 사람들 보는것도 싫고
<ihavnoth> 회사일 안바쁠때는 휴가죠...
<ipeter> 은행다녀왔습니다.
<ipeter> 여긴 약간 유령도시같네요.
<ipeter> 낮에 대형마트라던지 매장에 사람이 너무 없어요.
<ihavnoth> 좋은거죠 ^.^
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 아 맞다 민방위
<jarfile> 아... 아깝다
<jarfile> 가야 되는디
<jarfile> 11월달에 가야지 ㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 그때 가믄 대충 하는디...
<jarfile> 역시 코털은 코털 깎기로 해야 되요..
<jarfile> 너무 좋아 코털깎기
<jarfile> 한방슝슝
<jarfile> 대통령 탄핵은 어떻게 해야 되나요?
<jarfile> 백안관에 메일 보내면 되나요?
<jarfile> 어떻게 내려오게 하지...
<jarfile> memset(박근해,0x00,부대통령) 이리하면 되나?
<bluedusk> 우리나라가 무슨 미국 속국도 아닌데
<bluedusk> 백악관에 메일 보내고 탄원 넣는다고
<bluedusk> 대통령이 바뀌나요?
<ihavnoth> 철통지지율에 철통멘탈이라서.. 그럴일은 없을 것 같아요
<ihavnoth> 아직도 지지율이 50% 넘는다고 하더군요
<yemharc> 개인적으로 지지율은 별로 믿을수가 없어요
<jarfile> 진짜요?
<yemharc> 조사기관이 장난치는게 너무 많아서...
<jarfile> 난 지지 안하는데...쩝쩝
<yemharc> 1000명에서 응답률 5%에 응답자의 80%가 60대 이상.......에다 표본오차도 없고
<yemharc> 그걸 여론조사 결과라고 내고 있으니 믿을수가 있어야죠...
<jarfile> 이번에 박대통령 당선 될때 깜놀했음
<jarfile> 저녁 8시넘어서 친구랑 술마시면서 개표 현황 보고 있는데 당선 됐데여 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jarfile> 어떻게 개표 한지 몇시간만에 나오지...??
<ihavnoth> 다름을 인정하는건 정말 힘든일이죠..
<ihavnoth> 프랑스도 사회민주주의인가요?
<AutoWiZ> 완전 폭풍 졸음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76Si3WJKodc#t=732
<ihavnoth> 스웨덴이 그리 복지가 좋은가요?
<ipeter> 그것보다 스웨덴 여성분들이 그렇게 아름다우시대네요.
<ipeter> 남자분들도 그렇게 잘 생겼다고하구요.
<Seony> 스웨덴 남자 얘기하니까 조용하군요
<AutoWiZ> KBS 에서 IT 경력직 채용한다는데
<AutoWiZ> 달랑3명이라 원서 넣어도 떨어질거 같기도 하고 그렇네요 . 고민중입니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 원서 넣어서 손해보느게 없으면 무조건 해봐야죠
<ipeter> Seony: 말씀에 동의합니다.
<ipeter> Seony: 떨어뜨리는건 저쪽에서 떨어뜨리는거니 자신이 먼저 떯어뜨리지 마세요.
<ipeter> 근데 뭐 저도 항상 그렇게 행동하긴 합니다.
<ipeter> 사수랑 음료수 한잔 하고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 일하러 갈께요
<ipeter> =3
<AutoWiZ> 수고하세요~
<Markers> 혹시 git 서버 운영하시는분 계시나용 ‘ㅅ'?
<AutoWiZ> 피터님이 운영하신다고 들었었습니다만
<Markers> 오호..
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 소스서버가 git기반이죠
<changgeol> hello
<Seony> Hi
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 저 git 했다가 잘 안되서 그냥 svn만 하고 있었습니다.
<ihavnoth> gitolite 한번 써보세요
<ihavnoth> 저도 한번 써보다 원하는 바가 안되서 아직 gitosis 쓰고 있긴해요
<ihavnoth> $ apt-cache show gitolite
<ipeter> 퇴근할께요.
<ipeter> 영어학원 가야겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다.
<ipeter> 편안한 저녁 되세요!
<autowiz__> 저녁들은 드셨습니까.
<ihavnoth> NC가 24점 냈네요 ^.^ 넥센상대로
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<pljssh> 안녕하세요
<pljssh> 우분투 네트워크 문제 때문에 어려움을 겪고있는데 도와주실 수 있는 분 있을까요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> http://blog.naver.com/ksl9134?Redirect=Log&logNo=150188106636
<razGon_web> 이런거 추천합니다.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-08
<dony> 하잉
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 오늘은 정말 한가롭군요.
<razGon_web> ipeter: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 사마휘님은 요즘 출장가신건가요?
<ipeter> 요새 통 못뵌것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 사마휘님이 델 베뉴 구매하지 않으셨나요?
<ipeter> 요즘 그 제품에 관심이 많아 여쭤보려했는데... 요즘 바쁘신가보네요.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 rrdtool 쓰시는 분 계신가요
<razGon_web> 베뉴라... 타블렛이군요. 윈도우.
<razGon_web> ipeter: kpug.kr추천합니다.
<ipeter> razGon_web: 고맙습니다~ 지금 들어가서 확인해보겠습니다!
<AutoWiZ> 좋은 하루들 되십시요~~
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, 혹시 rrdtool 써보신 적 있으세요?
<AutoWiZ> 저도 처음 들어봤어요 ㅠㅠ 매번 서니님 물어보시는거 배우면서 공부하고 있습니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> 그래프 그려주는 툴이에요
<Work^Seony> 보통 mrtg에서 쓰인다고 알고들 계실텐데요, 이게 원래는 별도의 명령어가 있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 수동으로 직접 옵션 세세히 넣어서 커스텀 그래프를 그려낼 수 있는데,
<AutoWiZ> 측정은 rrdtool 이 하는게 아니라 다른프로그램이 해도 된다는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 그냥 스크립트 짜서 값만 넣어주면 되요
<Work^Seony> 좀 세세히 커스터마이징을 하다보니 좀 어렵네요
<Work^Seony> 지금 만드는 그래프가, 블럭스토리지 클러스터의 I/O wait 퍼센테이지를 24시간 동안 추적하는 그래프를 그리는 중이거든요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 이게 숫자가 일정단위가 되면, 지가 알아서 단위를 막 바꾸는 바람에...
<AutoWiZ> 좋네요. mrtg 는 gd-lib 인가로 그래프 그림 생성 한다고 들었는데
<Work^Seony> mrtg 보면 rrdtool에서 그리는거랑 똑같던데요
<AutoWiZ> 입력값에서 단위가 바뀌는건 당연히 아닐거구요
<AutoWiZ> 입력값에 따라서 그래프 스캐일이 바뀌는거 때문에 그러시는거죠?
<AutoWiZ> 저도 mrtg 쓸때 좀 짜증났던적이 있긴한데말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 0.03을 그대로 보고싶은데, 3m이라고 나오거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 이거 rrdtool은 써볼수록 정말 대단한거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 만든 사람이 천재에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여태 파이썬에서 matplotlib로 고생하던거에 비하면 정말 이 정도면 엄청 쉽네요
<AutoWiZ> 그렇지요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> GPRINT:roundtrip:LAST:"Cur\: %5.2lf"
<AutoWiZ> 이렇게 쓰면 소수2자리 까지 보여준다는데 테스트는 아직 못해봤습니다.
<AutoWiZ> https://calomel.org/rrdtool.html 여기 보고 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> man rrdtool해보니 데이타베이스 툴이라고 나오네요^.^
<Work^Seony> 잉? 데이타베이스 툴이라니 ㅎㅎ'
<Work^Seony> 그냥 %.2lf만 해도 2자리까지 보여주긴 해요.
<Work^Seony> 이번엔 snmp에서 네트워크 트래픽 그래프 그려야하는데... 산넘어 산이네요
<Work^Seony> 뭔 OID가 이렇게 복잡한지...
<ihavnoth> http://blog.naver.com/changkh/30189708248
<ihavnoth> 똑똑한 아이네요
<ihavnoth> 심지어 천재 같다는
<ihavnoth> 저는 대부분 객관식이여서 저런 고민을 못해본거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 댓글이 1500개가 넘네요
<Work^Seony> 한국의 주입식 교육이 아이를 틀에 가두네요
<ihavnoth> 삼각형과 사각형의 공통점을 한가지만 쓰시오 가 제일 감동적이네요
<AutoWiZ> 문제가 참 희안하긴 하네요
<ihavnoth> 어떻게 해봐도 세울 수 있다
<ihavnoth> 정말 멋진 답이네요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 원 아니고서는 모든 도형이 다 세울 수 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 조금 억울하겠네요
<Work^Seony> snmp에서 네트워크 트래픽  뽑을려면 MIB에서 어떤 OID뽑아야하는지 아시는 분? ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 저희때는 객관식이라서 그나마 저렇게 애매모호하지 않았는데
<AutoWiZ> 서니님 snmp 모니터링 하실려는 장비가 어느 회사껀가요?
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터에요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 프비 서버에 snmpd 띄워놓고, 딴데서 snmp 긁을려구요
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 트래픽만 뽑아내려는데, 정보가 너무 많네요
<Work^Seony> ifOutOctets이랑  ifInOctets 이라는게 보이네요..
<AutoWiZ> http://silverwraith.com/papers/freebsd-snmp.php
<AutoWiZ> 네 저도 보고는 있는데 힘드네요 아무리 쉽워졌다고는 하지만 . 복잡해보여요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오~ 감사합니다.  저는  http://www.oidview.com/mibs/0/IF-MIB.html  이거 보고 삽질하고 있었어요
<Work^Seony> 저 사이트가 OID가 많아서 꽤 유용하거든요
<Work^Seony> 음... 프비로 된 방화벽에서 uplink 트래픽만 뽑아내야되는데, 이거 쉽지않겠네요..
<ihavnoth> 김보성 좋아하시나요?
<ihavnoth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5wBnUpV_xU&feature=share
<ihavnoth> 갑자기 좋아질려고해요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 김보성 답게 찍었네요
<AutoWiZ> 이번에 비락식혜 김보성 cf 가 완전 잼있다고 그러던데요.
<ihavnoth> 저게 그 풀버전인거 같아요 1분 40초 정도니
<AutoWiZ> 심볼릭 링크를
<AutoWiZ> 소프트 링크라고 표현하는 책이나 웹페이지 본적 있으신가요?
<Work^Seony> 하드링크의 반대라 소프트링크인갑네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> AutoWiZ, ifInOctets 값을 바이트로 보려면 8 곱하는게 맞죠?
<AutoWiZ> 그냥 8을 곱하면 안되구요
<Work^Seony> 이미 바이트로 나오는건가...
<AutoWiZ> 자리수 마다 8 배수로 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 이거 무지 해깔리네요...
<AutoWiZ> 3자리면
<AutoWiZ> 3자리인데 123 이면
<Work^Seony> 8진수니까>..
<AutoWiZ> 8*8*1 + 8* 2 + 1 * 3 =
<AutoWiZ> 64 + 16 + 3 = 83
<Work^Seony> 10자리가 넘어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 갑자기 두통이..
<AutoWiZ> snmp 가 참 그래서 힘듭니다. byte 타입 지원하는 녀석도 있긴 하던데
<AutoWiZ> 네트웍 장비 일때 이야기고
<AutoWiZ> 서버쪽은 아직 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 어차피 snmp는 표준 프로토콜이라, 다 똑같아요
<AutoWiZ> 형변환 이런건 없나요? oct 타입 변수에서 dec 로 한방에 변환 이런거
<Work^Seony> 그런 명령어 있나 봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 아니면 누가 만들어놓은거라도...
<Work^Seony> octets to megabytes하니까 그냥 숫자 그대로 나오네요.
<Work^Seony> http://www.easyunitconversion.com/en/data-size/octets-to-megabytes
<AutoWiZ> 어 그럼 octets to megabytes 는 어떻게 사용하는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 기초공부부터 다시 해야하나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ> oct8자리라고 치고
<AutoWiZ> 한자리씩 쉬프팅 하는방법이 많이 쓰이지요
<AutoWiZ> 홈페이지 function 소스 보고 그대로 구현하시는것도 방법일지도 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 오늘은 집에 가야겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 이따 뵐께요
<AutoWiZ> 수고하셨습니다.~
<Work^Seony> 넵 감사합니다.  좀이따 뵈요
<work_autowiz> 츨징 깁ㄴ;디/
<work_autowiz> 갑니다.
<ipeter> 조심히 다녀오셔요!
<ipeter> (불쑥)
<ipeter> 저도 일하러 갑니다!
<ipeter> =3
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 피곤해
<drake_kr> 폰 다시 살긴 살았슴다
<ipeter> 아. 드레이크님 폰 문제 잘 해결되셨나요..?
<sigmadream> 안녕하세요
<sigmadream> 혹시 제가 적은 한글이 잘 보이나요?
<ipeter> 네 잘 보입니다.
<sigmadream> 감사합니다.
<sigmadream> 다행히 콘솔설정이 잘 되었나 봅네요.
<ihavnoth> 혹시 rockchip android 제품 사용하시는 분있나요?
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ihavnoth> http://cafe.daum.net/hanryulove/K6Xv/11023?sns=facebook
<ihavnoth> 납을 많이 먹어서 내가 키가 안큰건가
<ihavnoth> Ferendevelop: 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> ihavnoth: 네. 안녕하세요. :-)
<Ferendevelop> ihavnoth: 저도 그래서 키가 165..인듯합니다..
<ihavnoth> 놀라운 사실은 중국산 도자기가 납이 젤 적게 나오네요...
<Ferendevelop> 제 친구들은 도자기로 무언갈 먹은 적이 없는거고, 저는 많은거죠. 헤벌레.
<ipeter> 충격이네요.
<Markers> sata scsi 이런걸 통칭해서 머라고 부르나요 ㅡㅡ;
<ihavnoth> 스토리지 인터페이스?
<Seony> vim에 커서라인 적용시켜놓으니까 훨씬 낫네요
<Seony> 어느덧 vim 설정파일이 85라인이나 되네요..
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 퇴근시만 이야기 하네요.
<Seony> 수고하셨습니다
<razGon_web> 내일 뵈요
<razGon_web> ^^;
<Darkcircle_mba> 어떤 분이랑 이 이야기를 했는지 기억이 가물가물하는데 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 궁극의 겨란마리 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> http://dovryden.egloos.com/m/4302202 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 망작.
<Darkcircle_mba> OTTL
<Seony> 별로인갑네요
<Darkcircle_mba> 음 저거 읽다 생각난게 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 준하김밥 ...
<Seony> vimrc 설정파일 만지는데도 시간 엄청 투자해야하는군요
<Seony> 벌써 100라인입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 잘 다루다보면 그럴싸하게 결과가 나오는데 ... 기계가 광고 사진에서 보는것과 같은 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> ... 결과를 뽑아준다는 기대는 버려야 할듯 ~(_~_)~
<Darkcircle_mba> vimrc를 어떻게 작성하시길래 덜덜덜 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> RAD 툴을 만드시나요 ?ㅅ? ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단, 검색할 때 한글자 입력할 때마다 커서 바로 이동,
<Seony> 검색시 매치되는 글자 하이라이트
<Darkcircle_mba> 오오 -ㅅ-
<Darkcircle_mba> 오오오오오!!!!
<Seony> 문서 변경시 자동저장
<Darkcircle_mba> 오오오오오오오오오오오오!!
<Seony> 커서 위치한 라인 컬러 표시
<Seony> .swp 파일 생성 금지,
<Darkcircle_mba> 롤백에 대한 기대는 버려야겠군요 'ㅅ';
<Darkcircle_mba> 낙장부립이랄까..
<Darkcircle_mba> 낙장불입이 딱 어울리는 말인듯.
<Seony> 파일브라우저, 하단 상태표시줄, 코드 접을시 컬러 표시
<Seony> 등등이네요
<Darkcircle_mba> "키는 쳐졌다"
<Darkcircle_mba> (자동저장)
<Seony> 어차피 무한 undo 되잖아요
<Seony> 그리고, 각 라인별 맨 뒤 공백은 별도로 표시해주고,
<Darkcircle_mba> 저장이 되고 나서도 흠 언두 버퍼에 쌓이긴 하나 -ㅅ- 그건 안해봤군요. 보통 저장하면 언두버퍼는 지우도록 편집기가 설계되어 있는지라 'ㅅ';
<Seony> 탭 삽입시 따로 표기해주고...
<Darkcircle_mba> 탭이랑 공백은 뭔가 대신할 문자로 나타났으면 하는 생각이있긴 했는데
<Darkcircle_mba> ..
<Seony> 제가 무지 고민해서 세팅한거에요 써보세요
<Seony> set list listchars=tab:\|_,trail:·,extends:>,eol:¶
<Darkcircle_mba> vim이 워낙 ... 자체가 일반 콘솔에 ...
<Seony> vim 열고 :set list listchars=tab:\|_,trail:·,extends:>,eol:¶
<Darkcircle_mba> 덜덜덜 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 워드프로세서(!)
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 이제 hunspell 바인딩만 하면
<Darkcircle_mba> 자동으로 한글 맞춤법 검사까지 ..
<Seony> 정규식 들어가면 매직 이라는 기능이 있는데, 뭔지는 모르겠어요
<Seony> 아직 정규식 쓸 일이 없으니...
<Darkcircle_mba> 결국엔 ... 누군가가 vim 문서를 번역을 해주면 ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 답이 나오겠군요.
<Darkcircle_mba> 사실 영어로 된 메뉴얼은 귀찮아서 안보는거잖아요 'ㅅ'
<Darkcircle_mba> 아 한글로 되어 있어도 역시 귀찮으면 안보겠군요 -ㅅ-;
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dmog3lx22avintk/Screenshot%202014-05-07%2023.43.45.png
<Darkcircle_mba> 에디트플러슼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 좀 지저분하네요
<Darkcircle_mba> 헐 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 탭 치면 자동으로 스페이스 들어가게 해놨어요
<Seony> 그래서 실제 작업하는 코드는 저렇게 안나와요
<Darkcircle_mba> 저 탭 표시랑 공백표시 어떻게 좀 잘 되면 크 .. ㅍㅍ
<Darkcircle_mba> 저정도면 장족의 발전이네요 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/291of4se5qq71e6/Screenshot%202014-05-07%2023.47.12.png
<Seony> 실제로는 이렇게 나와요
<Seony> 탭을 스페이스로 치환해놓으니까, 어딜가도 똑같이 나와서 좋더라구요
<Seony> 제가 들여쓰기에 좀 병적으로 집착해서... ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 저도 들여쓰기 이상하면 뭔가 좀 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 자대고 맞추고 싶은 느낌?
<Seony> 네.  그래서 저는 탭은 무조건 4스페이스로 고정해놨어요
<Darkcircle_mba> 저도 4스페이스 탭이예요.
<Darkcircle_mba> 어떤 언어든.
<Darkcircle_mba> 프로젝트 관리자가 별도로 2~3스페이스 탭이냐 2~3스페이스 띄어치기냐 이런걸 요구하지 않는다면 ...
<Seony> 2는 너무 좁고 4가 딱 좋더라구요
<Darkcircle_mba> 파이선 코드 작성할때는 가끔 2도 좋을때가 있어서요 ㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 들여쓰기가 그렇게 많이 들어가는 경우는 없는데
<Darkcircle_mba> 스페이스를 하염없이 치고 있는 자신을 보자면 'ㅅ' ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 코딩하려고 스페이스를 두드리는건지 그냥 스페이스를 두드리기 위해 코딩을 하는건지 ..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> Darkcircle_mba, vim 관심있으면 한 번 보세요.  http://amix.dk/vim/vimrc.html
<Darkcircle_mba> 설정이 예술이네요 .
<Darkcircle_mba> 저건 무슨 문법이지 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 나중에 문법 따로 찾아봐야겠네요 .
<Seony> vim 자체문법이지 않나 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> vim 자체 API가 있을거고 그걸 주무르는 문법이 있을건데 ..
<Darkcircle_mba> 마치 emacs를 주무를때 쓰는 GNU common-lisp 같은거 말이죠.
<Darkcircle_mba> 물론 두 언어는 완전히 판이한 문법이고 언어 분류도 다르지만.
<Darkcircle_mba> 용도면에 있어서는 ..
<Seony> 제 사수가 이맥스 진영이라 이맥스 해보라고 꼬시길래 잠깐 봤는데요,
<Seony> 이건 뭐 하루아침에 배울 수 있는 에디터는 아니더라구요
<Seony> 어디서 초보용 매뉴얼이라도 쉽게 구할 수 있는 것도 아니고,
<Seony> 하나부터 열까지 전부 웹서핑해야되서... 걍 때려쳤어요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전 8을 써요 ^.?^
<DarkCircle> 보뀌 ...
<DarkCircle> 오늘 속이 참 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 흐 ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 감동의 펄 스크립트입니다.
<ihavnoth> /usr/src/linux-stable/scripts/checkpatch.pl
<ihavnoth> NC 넥센은 오늘도 피말리는 경기를 하는군요
<ihavnoth> 외로운 밤입니다
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 오늘은 일찍 와서 여유부리는 중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 점심식사하고 오겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 어학연수에 대한 블로그를 작성했는데, 시간 나시면 보세요.
<Work^Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 의외로 블로깅은 워드프레스나 다른 것을 할거라생각했는데. 티스토리로 하시네요.
<razGon_web> 마눌님에게도 주소 날려야 겠습니다.^^
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 워드프레스 옮겨가려니 티스토리에 글이랑 방명록이 많아서 못옮기겠더라구요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-09
<work_autowiz> 좋은 하루되십시요
<ipeter> dkssudgktpdy?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<work_autowiz> 안녕합니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<work_autowiz> 어제 rrdtool 테스트 해볼려다가 정작 일은 하나도 못하고 출장가버렸습니다.
<drake_kr_> 음
<drake_kr_> 하긴 티스토리가 스팸정책이 좋긴 좋죠..
<drake_kr_> 듣보잡 토트라는게 xe기반으로 딱 나왔는데
<drake_kr_> 스팸정책 못짜서 망함
<Work^Seony> work_autowiz, 무슨 테스트 하셨는데요?
<ecaros> 우분투 설치하려고 하는데요~~
<drake_kr> 설치해요 ㅎㅎ
<work_autowiz> 테스트랄것도 없어요. 그냥 그래프 한번 그려볼기만 할려고 했는데 그것도 못했네요 ㅠㅠ
<ecaros> 우분투 종류가 많던데 어떤거 쓰세요? 서버용으로 쓸껀데
<Work^Seony> 서버요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 데비안서버가 좋아요
<work_autowiz> 서버 로컬에서 gui 로 작업하실려면 그냥 desktop 버젼 설치하셔서 서버 프로그램 설치하시고
<work_autowiz> 쓰셔도 좋습니다.
<Work^Seony> work_autowiz, 쉬운 예제 나와있는 링크 드릴까요?
<ecaros> 아하~ 데스크탑 설치해야겠네요 그게 낫겠다..
<drake_kr> 근데 우분투를 뭐하러..
<ecaros> 우분투 gnome 이게 더 편한가요?
<drake_kr> 우분투 gnome은 저 노트북에 깔아쓰고있는데요
<work_autowiz> work^seony : 네 링크 주시면 감사요~~
<drake_kr> 아직 잘 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> http://www.solanara.net/solanara/rrdtool
<ecaros> ㅋㅋ 그러시군요
<ecaros> 우분투 최신버전 깔아서 구경하면서 공부좀하게요
<drake_kr> 일단은 뭐 영화나 음악이나 그런건 걍 잘 되는데
<drake_kr> 겜 되는게 좀 없어서요
<ecaros> 어차피 겜 할껀 아니라~
<ecaros> 외부에서 원격접속 가능하고
<drake_kr> 에이 어차피 다 겜으로 가게 돼있어요 ㅋㅋ
<ecaros> 레드마인정도 설치하려고요
<drake_kr> 공부하실거면,
<ecaros> 레드 마인 설치하려고요~~
<drake_kr> ubuntu-gnome이 그래도 그나마
<drake_kr> 한글세팅이라던가 좀 할만하구요
<ecaros> 우분투 서버는 뭐가 다른가요?
<drake_kr> 레드마인은 기본설치는 한줄이면 끝나긴 하는데..
<ecaros> 서버용으로 깔아야되나..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 우분투 데스크탑은
<drake_kr> 서버 + 데스크탑 패키지 에요
<Work^Seony> GUI가 필요하시면 무조건 데탑으로 설치하시고, 서버 프로그램 추가 시키면 되요
<drake_kr> 서버는 기본 들어가 있다고 보시면 돼요
<ecaros> 아하~~ 테탑설치하는게 낫겠네요?
<drake_kr> 뭐 모니터 쓰실거면 데스크탑 설치하는게 좋죠
<ecaros> 어차피 원격 쉘 접속을 많이 사용할듯~~
<ecaros> 모니터야..뭐 셋팅할때나 쓸꺼같고~ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러면!!
<drake_kr> 처음에는 데스크탑 설치하고
<drake_kr> 익숙해지면 서버로 가시는것도!!
<ecaros> 아하~
<ecaros> GUI 이쁘네요~~ centos 보다 나은듯..
<bluedusk> 귣모닝
<ecaros> 군모닝
<drake_kr> 센트도 좋은뎅
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 윈도우가 제일 좋은듯
<ecaros> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 레드헷은 좀 그지같은듯
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 이제 전화됨?
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 아저씨가 그런말 하면 안되지 않음?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<ecaros> 우분투 센트 어떤게 괜찮아요?
<Work^Seony> centos는 데탑용이 아니라 완전 서버용이잖아요
<drake_kr> 윈도우요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 제가 왜요?
<bluedusk> 그지같은걸 그지같다고 하는데..
<Work^Seony> 그걸로 gui 쓰면 변태라고 할거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ecaros> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 거긴 회사자나요
<drake_kr> 우리가 우분투 까도 괜찮은건 커뮤니티라서 그런거고
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요
<bluedusk> 그지같은걸 그지같다고 하는것뿐
<drake_kr> 올ㅋ
<bluedusk> 예전에 프비를 데탑으로 쓰겠다고 삽질하던 사람도 있었던거 같은데
<drake_kr> 왜요
<Work^Seony> 근데 프비는 데탑대용 만들려고 노력 많이 하잖아요
<drake_kr> 넷비로도 데탑 쓸수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 솔라리스도 데탑 보급하려고 노력 마이 했잖아요 ㅋ
<ecaros> 개취..
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, ㅇ_ㅇ pc-bsd 가 그 목적으로 릴리즈되고 있죠
<work_autowiz> 네 솔라리스 요즘은 gui 이쁘게 나오더군요 ㅎㅎ
<ecaros> centos 는 깔아놨으니..
<Work^Seony> 다들 아예 그냥 LFS로 데탑 쓰시죠 ㅋㅋ
<ecaros> 우분투도 최신버전 깔아봐야지
<Work^Seony> 솔라리스는 이안 머독이 기반을 다 닦아놔서 그래요
<ecaros> 우분투 gnome 가 편하겠죠?
<Work^Seony> ecaros, 첨엔 그런거 생각하지 말고 그냥 써보세요
<Work^Seony> 쓰시다보면, 나중에 저희한테 안물어보시고도 알아서 이것저것 쓰시게 됩니다
<bluedusk> pantheon 도 괜츰한거 같아요
<bluedusk> 뭐 손이 많이가서 그렇지
<drake_kr> 일단 물어보는건 구글 먼저!
<Work^Seony> 여태 조용하다 갑자기 시끌해지는군요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 역시 리더가 등장해야...
<drake_kr> 잉
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 여태 다들 한 마디도 없다가 드레이크님 한마디로 이렇게 된 거에요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> osx을 vbox에 설치하고 있는데
<drake_kr> 쓸만할까 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 아마 좀 느릴 거에요
<drake_kr> 에카로스님 오셔서 그런거 아닐까요
<ecaros> ㅋㅋ 저땜에 말많아지신듯
<Work^Seony> 맥에 vb로 맥 설치해도 느리거든요..
<Work^Seony> 시스코 스위치는 snmp 데이터만 12000라인이나 되네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<work_autowiz> 전부다 한번 긁었다가 ㅎㅎ 좀 많더라구요
<Work^Seony> 왜이리 오래 걸리나 했어요.  이것들 mib 없으면 암것두 못하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인터페이스별로 in/out 데이터가 나오니까, 그래도 역시 이름값은 하네요...
<Work^Seony> 저희 온도/습도 센서 중에서 snmp 지원하는 제품 하나는, 얼마나 구린지...
<Work^Seony> 가끔 snmp가 응답이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 열받아서 딴거 다시 샀거든요..
<drake_kr> 역시 한국에서 뱅킹하려면
<drake_kr> 윈도우 2000이 짱임
<work_autowiz> snmp 로 솔루션 하나 만들려고 제작년에 시도하다가 , 프로젝트 접어버렸습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잉? 왜요?
<work_autowiz> 생각보다 너무 힘든데 회사에서는 자꾸 그것도하면서
<work_autowiz> 일도 하라고 해서요
<Work^Seony> 아~  접을만하네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> snmp가 이해하는 것도 어려운데, 일까지 하라면...
<work_autowiz> 서니님 vmstat 나 iostat , top 도 그렇고 cpu 사용률 같은거 측정할려고하면
<work_autowiz> 첫번째 값은 이상하게 나오는경우가 많아서 두번째 줄을 가져오곤 했었거든요. 다른 좋은 방법이
<work_autowiz> 있을까요?
<work_autowiz> 아니면 그냥 vmstat 인터벌을 1분으로 해놓고 계속 돌리는게 나을까요?
<Work^Seony> rrd가 값이 예상하지 않는 범위로 들어오면, 그걸 인식한다네요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 크론으로 돌리면 괜찮을 거에요
<work_autowiz> 이상하다는게 , 예를들면 cpu 50% 계속 쓰고 있는데 , vmstat 에서 첫번째 줄은 idle 90% 가 나와버려요
<work_autowiz> 두번째줄부터는 idle 50% 로 주욱~ 나옵니다만.
<work_autowiz> 그냥 iostat  1 1 해서 써볼려고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 아마도 명령어가 실행되는 찰나의 사용량이 달라진다는 문제가 있는거군요
<work_autowiz> 제가 보기엔 찰나라기보다 첫번째 줄은 항상 그렇더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 두번째 줄의 값을 추출하면 되겠네요
<work_autowiz> 일단 지금은 rrdtool 그래프를 먼저 봐보고 나중에 다시 생각해봐야 할거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<work_autowiz> 네 두번째 줄을 읽으면 되는데 혹시 좀더 간편한 방법이 없을까 해서 여쭤봤습니다.
<Work^Seony> vmstat이 cpu 사용량을 다르게 보여준다는 글이 구글에서 몇개 보이네요
<ipeter> 확실히 인터넷은 일하는날 많이 접속하는군요.
<ipeter> 제니퍼 통해서 접속자수 확인하는데,
<ipeter> 평일이 확실히 월등히 많고,
<ipeter> 토일은 접속자수가 적네요.
<ipeter> 이번 황금연휴도 접속자수가 작구요.
<Work^Seony> 오 제니퍼...
<Work^Seony> 그거 비싸다더라구요
<ipeter> 네. 비싸다고 알고있습니다.
<ipeter> 금액은 잘 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 다들 ssd 용량 얼마짜리 사용하시나요?
<drake_kr> 집 240 노트북 112 회사 120이요
<Work^Seony> 240 256
<ipeter> 120 사용하는데 살짝 부족하기도 해서요.
<ihavnoth> 120 256
<Work^Seony> 사무실은 512*2
<work_autowiz> 64 3개 있는데 초기에 산 하나는 사망했네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 정말 운좋은게, 4년 전에 구입한 240gb ssd가 죽었는데 워런티가 5년이라서 교환받았어요
<work_autowiz> 좋은데요 . 부럽습니다.
<drake_kr> http://pccamp.net/product/productView.php?nProdCode=2262564&service_id=pcdn 사고싶네요
<ipeter> 서브노트북 한대값이네요.
<bhs> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 휴대폰 MHL 포트 usb 포트 그대로 쓰나요?
<drake_kr> 요샌 OS쪽이 SSD가 아니면 항상 켜져있는 PC가 아닌 이상 안쓰게 되더라구요
<drake_kr> mhl은 5핀 다 씁니다
<ihavnoth> 마이크로 USB 커넥터랑 겸용인건가요?
<drake_kr> 모드 스위치 합니다
<drake_kr> 한쪽이 동작하면 나머지 한쪽은 못 쓰죠
<ihavnoth> 네
<ipeter> 드레이크님? 윈8 처음사용자용 구매하려면 마소가면 shop이 있는건가요?
<ipeter> 광화문쪽에서 근무할때 사둘껄 그랬네요.
<ipeter> 언제 또 거기까지 갈지..
<drake_kr> 부장님 말씀으로는
<drake_kr> 직원할인으로 구입가능 하댑니다
<ipeter> 아.. 그럼 금액에 얼마정도 되나요?
<ipeter> 그때 말씀하신 12만원정도면 가능한가요?
<drake_kr> 음 전 그분 통해서 산게 아니라 걍 인터넷 구매 했는데..
<drake_kr> 페이스북 peterpan kim님이죠?
<ipeter> 네 맞습니다.
<drake_kr> 오 곤이다
<drake_kr> 지리산 작두
<drake_kr> ipeter: 부장님 바쁘신가봐요
<ipeter> drake_kr: 네네
<ipeter> drake_kr: 신경써주셔서 감사합니다. ㅠ
<drake_kr> 답변주셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네네
<drake_kr> 아.. 이건 뭐 공공연한 비밀인거 아시죠? ㅎ
<razGon_web> 리하이요.
<razGon_web> 접속이 끊긴줄 몰랐네요.
<razGon_web> 맛점중이시겠네요.ㅋ
<bluedusk> Seony, 님
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 님
<Seony> 네
<bluedusk> http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=jirum&wr_id=403485 이거 전에 샀던
<bluedusk> 스피커 아닌가요?
<Seony> 맞는데, 제껀 A2+에요
<Seony> DAC가 내장된 플러스 버전이에요
<bluedusk> 아 안타깝네용..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 지를라 했는데
<bluedusk> 역시 안지르는게 좋은듯.ㅠ
<BullDog> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<BullDog> 궁금한것이 있어서 들어왔습니다.
<BullDog> ubuntu 14.04에 칼리에서 쓰던 도구들을 설치하고싶은데
<BullDog> 방법좀 알수있을까요
<Seony> 칼리는 뭐에요?
<BullDog> 칼리 리눅스요
<Seony> 그럼 이름으로 검색해보시면 되겠네요
<bhs> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrYB-UumTr0 이런건가요?
<BullDog> 네 맞아요
<BullDog> 근데 요기 따라서해보았는데
<BullDog> 우분투가 13 대라서
<BullDog> 에러도 뜨는것같더라구요
<popeye92> 칼리(kali) 리눅스는 예전 백트랙(backtrack) 리눅스의 새로운 버전/이름이고, 데미안 기반의 해킹/보안을 위한 리눅스 배포판입니다.
<popeye92> 원하시는 도구(패키지)가 어떤 것인지요?
<bhs> kali tools?
<bhs> http://ebots.in/2014/05/how-to-integrate-kali-linux-tools-on-ubuntu/ 보니까 14.04는 아직 릴리스 안된듯 하네요
<BullDog> 네 맞아요
<BullDog> 아직 릴리즈가 안되었어요
<BullDog> 근데 뭐 다른방법있나 해서 찾아보는데
<BullDog> 계속 에러만 떠서 고생하고있습니다;
<bhs> 링크 읽어보면 13용 걍 쓰라고 되어있는데.. 에러 떠도 현재는 딱히 방법 없을듯
<bhs> BullDog: http://www.misanfe.com/internet/how-to-install-kali-tools-backbox-tools-backtrack-tools-on-ubuntu-14-04-13-04-12-04/ 여기보면 14.04용 ppa있는거 같기도...
<mixkorea> 안녕하세용
<mixkorea> 제가 스터디중인데 궁금한게 있어서 염치 불구하고 여쭤봅니다..아무나 아시면 대답해주시면 감사하겠습니다..
<mixkorea> 리눅스상에서 screenshot 방지 기능을 구현하려고 하는데...
<BullDog> 감사합니다. 늦게봤습니다ㅎ
<mixkorea> 윈도우의clipboard 컨트롤 처럼.. 리눅스도 그런게 있나요?
<mixkorea> 또는 스크린샷을 못하게 하는 방법을 아시면...조언좀 부탁합니다..
<mixkorea> 참고할만한 페이지도....잘 못찾겠네요 구글신께서는 절 싫어하시네요,,안나타나세요 ㅠㅠ
<mixkorea> 리눅스 고수님께서 혹시라도답변하실까봐 pm8:00 까진 기다려보겠습니다 ㅡㅜ
<work_autowiz> 흐아... vmware 에서 커널 컴파일 하나 돌렸더니 새월이네요 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 후우 vm......
<Seony> 음... 저는 고수도 아니고 클립보드도 잘 안써서...
<work_autowiz> 에시당초 스크린샷을 찍으실려는것도 아니고
<work_autowiz> 왜 막으실려는지 ㅎㅎ . 리눅스 gui 상에서 클립보드와 같은 기능이 어떻게 구현되어 있는지 찾아봐겠습니다.
<work_autowiz> 시간안에 찾아질지는모르겠습니다만.
<mixkorea> 아 정말 고맙습니다..
<Seony> 키맵을 조절하면 되지않을까 싶네요
<Seony> 스크린샷이니..
<mixkorea> 스크린샷을 막으려는 이유는.  viewer 를 만드는데  . 비공개 문서를 열 었다면, 캡쳐방지를 해서 보안성을 높이려는 이유입니다
<mixkorea> 키 조합을 만약 변경한다면 . 스크린샷이 동작하지 않을까요?
<mixkorea> 키맵만 동작하지 않게 생각해보았는데...넘 쉽게 뚫릴것 같아서
<mixkorea> 물론 vmware 나 원격접속을 통한 화면 전체 캡쳐는.. 좀 더 고민해봐야할 보안성이지만..일단 자체 뷰어에서 캡쳐가 먹히지 않게하려고 1단계 구상중입니다..
<mixkorea> 근데 도저히...방법이 검색이 되지않아서..( 검색을 못하는것일수도.. )
<mixkorea> IOS 나 안드로이드. 윈도우는 관련 이벤트핸들러나 API 를 제공하고 있어서 컨트롤을 할 수 있을 것 같아요..
<Seony> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/screenshot-ubuntu/
<Seony> 여기에 나와있는 것들을 막으시면 될 것 같습니다
<bhs> 핸드폰으로 모니터를 찍어버리면.. -_-;;
<mixkorea> Seony : 네 감사합니다.보내주신 URL 보니 스크린샷 하는 방법들을 소개하는것 같네요. 혹시 키 막는 거 외엔, 여기서 설명하고 잇는 방법을 막는다는건 INSTALL 을 못하게 하라 뭐 이런 방법인건가요? 잘 구상이...
<Seony> 사용자에게 루트권한은 안주는거죠?
<mixkorea> 네 권한 줍니다..
<Seony> 그러면 방법이 없네요
<Seony> 권한을 주면, 뭐든 다 할 수 있단 얘기잖아요
<work_autowiz> 근련데 리눅스는 사용자에게권한이 간이상 화면에 뿌려지는것 따로 스샷 못찍게 컨트롤 하기 힘들거같은데요
<mixkorea> 권한을 안준다고 했을땐..?
<Seony> 패키지 재설치부터 시작해서 수정/삭제/생성 등등, 루트권한을 주면서 뭔가를 못하게 막는다는 것 자체가 이미 모순이잖아요
<Seony> 권한을 안준다면, 스샷 찍는 명령어를 삭제하면 되죠
<mixkorea> 스샷 찍는 명령어라..
<work_autowiz> 일반 바이너리 파일은 업로드 할 수 있는 환경이지 않겠습니까 .
<Seony> 바이너리 업로드라... 그것도 그렇네요
<mixkorea> 제가 초보라서 잘 이해가 안가 죄송하비다만. 스샷 찍는 명령어를 삭제한다는건 혹시 어떤 방법인지 좀 간단히 설명해주실 수 잇나요
<mixkorea> 윈도우처럼 API 를 이용해 클립보드를 제어하는 수준이 아닌,
<Seony> 제가 드린 링크에 보시면, gnome-screenshot이라는 명령어 보이시죠?
<mixkorea> 아예 명령어를 막는다는건..
<mixkorea> 네
<Seony>  /usr/bin/gnome-screenshot 여기에 있꺼든요
<mixkorea> 기본적으로 깔려잇는
<mixkorea> 네
<Seony> 이거 지우면 스크린샷을 못찍죠
<mixkorea> 흠 그럼 저희가 만드는 응용 프로그램에서..
<mixkorea> 그 파일을 지웟다가.
<mixkorea> 프로그램 종료시 다시 그 파일을 생성해줘야하는건가..
<mixkorea> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 지웠다가 재생성한다기보단, 퍼미션을 400으로 줬다가 다시 755로 주는 방식으로 해야겠죠
<mixkorea> 지워버리는건 한계가 있을 것같은데 권한을 막아버린다던가..그런 방법도
<mixkorea> 흠..
<mixkorea> 다른 스
<mixkorea> .. /usr/bin/gnome-screenshot 이녀석을 사용못하게 퍼미션을 낮추더라도..
<mixkorea> 다른 캡쳐 프로그램 깔아버리면..
<mixkorea> 아님 ㄴ다른 캡쳐 앱들도 gnome-screenshot 을 사용하여 스크린샷을 하는건가요?
<Seony> 어차피 루트 권한 안주면 설치를 못하잖아요
<mixkorea> 이방법은 아까 말씀하신것처럼 모순되긴하네요... .. 뷰어 깔기전에 캡쳐툴을 깔아버리거나.. 미리 권한을 획득해버리면..
<mixkorea> 도루묵이군요.ㅡ,ㅜ
<Seony> 비공개 문서라면 파일 자체를 암호화해서 내보내는게 제일 낫지않나 싶은데요
<mixkorea> 리눅스용 어플리케이션을 개발할 때 스크린샷을 못하게 하는 방법을.. 위의 permission 방법 말고.. 프레임버퍼를 사용하지 못하게 한다던가.. 운영체제에서 지원하는 api 나 이벤트를 컨트롤하고 싶은...
<mixkorea> 네 일단 문서 자체는 암호화되고
<mixkorea> 뷰어에서 서버에서 준 키를 이용해서 복호화한 뒤 뿌리게 됩니다..
<mixkorea> 다만 그 뿌리고 난 뒤에 캡쳐를 막고 싶어서..^^;
<Seony> 뭐 솔직히, 캡쳐하려고 마음만 먹는다면야 스마트폰으로라도 찍으면 되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<mixkorea> java 애플리케이션으로 윈도우/리눅스 둘다 지원하는 뷰어를 만드는게 목표긴하지만,안되면 따로 만들려고해요... 윈도우는 어느정도 설계는 완료했는데..
<mixkorea> 네 그건 그렇쵸..
<mixkorea> 근데 이 뷰어자체가
<mixkorea> 엄격한 보안망안에 있는 사내에서만 보기 때문에
<mixkorea> 그 사내에서는 핸드폰 카메라도 못찍게 되어있어서..
<mixkorea> 일단 그런문제는 배제하기로했어요 ㅠ
<Seony> 차라리, 캡쳐를 하는 이벤트가 발생했을 때 그걸 어디론가 전송하는 기능을 만드는건 어떠세요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 너무 살벌한가요 ㅎㅎ
<mixkorea> 하하... 함정수사같네용...
<mixkorea> 예방하는게 목적이라.^^;;;
<Seony> 아니면 뷰어를 띄웠을 경우, 키 몇개와 마우스 좌클릭 제외하고 전부 막는다던가...
<mixkorea> 윈도우나 ios 처럼 근본적인 놈 ( api 나 스크린샷이벤트핸들러 차단 ) 을 막지 않는다면..
<mixkorea> 클릭만으로도뭐..버츄얼키보드로 캡쳐할수잇으니..
<mixkorea> ㅠㅠ
<work_autowiz> 일단 클립보드 막는건 의미가 없습니다. 캡쳐 프로그램이 캡쳐화면을 파일로 저장할지 , 클립보드로 저장할지 물어봅니다.
<mixkorea> 네.
<mixkorea> ㅡㅜ
<mixkorea> 흠..
<Seony> 재밌는 주제긴 한데, 아이폰에서 홈버튼 사용을 막자는 거랑 비슷하네요 ㅎㅎ
<mixkorea> 프레임버퍼를 이용하여 컨트롤 할 수 잇는 방법은 혹시 있을까요?
<mixkorea> 어차피 캡쳐한 이미지 데이터는
<mixkorea> 저놈을 거쳐서 뿌리게될테고..
<mixkorea> 고놈 자체를 못쓰게 막거나 아님 날려버려버린다면. 물론 뷰어에서 권한을 가진다음일이지만..
<mixkorea> 사실.. 여러 보안 솔루션 업체에서 이미 리눅스에서 캡쳐방지 기능도 포함된 솔루션을 내놨다는곳만 두세군데 봤는데
<mixkorea> 그쪽에 물어봐서 알려줄리도 없고 ㅠㅠ 궁금해서 뒤지겟네용 ㅋ
<mixkorea> 아 맨땅에 헤딩하는 생각으로 걍 메일보내볼까.. 좀 알려쥬슈..하고 ㅋㅋ
<mixkorea> ㅜ,ㅜ
<Seony> ㅎ
<mixkorea> 이 관련 키워드로 구글링 검색 이틀동안했는데 답 안나오네요;;
<mixkorea> anti screentshot
<razGon_web> Seony: 블로그내용인제 봅니다. ㅋ 좋은 내용 감사합니다.
<Seony> razGon_web: ㅎㅎ 도움이 되셨으면 ㅗㅈㅎ겠네요
<mixkorea> ...블로그 구경좀 시켜주세요.^^
<Seony> mixkorea: 제가 드릴 수 있는 마지막 도움이라면, 키워드를 linux prevent screenshot 으로 해보세요
<Seony> jswlinux.tistory.com 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<mixkorea> 아하..넵 감사합니다
<mixkorea> 검색해보면.. 저랑 비슷할 질문도 많이 보이긴하는데..
<mixkorea> 근본적으로 개발상에서 막는 방법은 찾기가 어렵더라구요..
<mixkorea> 분명 솔루션 회사들은..기술적으로 가능하니 만들었을텐데..
<razGon_web> ESOL94를 통과 못할거 같습니다. 마눌님은...
<razGon_web> 음.. wristing에 대한 훈련을 해봐야 겠군요.
<ipeter> razGon_web: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ipeter: 안녕하세요? 인제 인사드립니다.
<razGon_web> 바쁘다가 오늘은 나름 한가합니다. ㅋ
<ipeter> 참 지옥같네요.
<ipeter> 하루하루가요.
<ipeter> 9개월간 잘도 버텼습니다.
<work_autowiz> 많이 힘드셨죠.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 고생하셨네요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 9개월이라...
<ipeter> 5월 31일날 철수합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 얼마 안남으셨네요.
<work_autowiz> 피터님 노트북은 결국 새로 설치하셨어요?
<ipeter> 네.
<work_autowiz> 제대로 도와드리지 못해 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 서버는 그냥 전원 꺼버리고 침대에 올려놓았습니다.
<ipeter> 놋북은 우분투 잘 쓰고 있는데, 갑자기 윈8으로 가는게 편하지 않을까 생각되어 윈8깔고 듀얼부팅으로 우분투 설치할까 고민인데
<ipeter> 아무래도 9월쯤에 한는게 낫지 않을까 싶어서요.
<ipeter> LYUSO_THINK2: 위의 네는 류소님께 대답이었어요. 얼마 안남았네요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네......
<ipeter> work_autowiz: 괜찮습니다. =) 제가 좀더 고민해보고 찾아보고 해보겠습니다. 일단 부팅만 되게 해주신것만으로도 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 많은 도움 되었습니다.
<work_autowiz> 그러고보니 아직 안밀었으면 주말이나 뭐 언제 시간될때 가산동 오세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<work_autowiz> 저랑같이 밤샘이 한번 해보시죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 제가 영어 손 좀 놓으면 찾아뵙도록 할께요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 우분투..쓰면 쓸수록 왠지 분위기가 암울해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<work_autowiz> 테마를 바꾸시지요
<LYUSO_THINK2> KDE 로 써보세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 아주 미국은 서류와 서류에 얽힌 일들로 힘드셨겠군요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> LYUSO_THINK2: 아앗! 추천 고맙습니다! 확인해보겠습니다!
<LYUSO_THINK2> razGon_web, 안녕하세요. =)
<ipeter> work_autowiz: 그럴까요..?
<LYUSO_THINK2> ipeter, 보기에는 좀 깔끔하다 싶은 느낌이 드시리라 생각합니다.
<razGon_web> LYUSO_THINK2: 오래간만!
<ipeter> 이리저리 굴러다니는 사진 보니까 막 맥디자인처럼 만들기도 하고 그렇더라구요
<ipeter> 완전 신기했습니다. +_+
<LYUSO_THINK2> 정말 오래간만이십니다.
<razGon_web> 잘있었어요?
<razGon_web> 그러게요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 잘 못있고 있네요.....
<LYUSO_THINK2> 하하
<ipeter> 사마휘님은 언제 오시려나요.
<ipeter> 그립네요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> LYUSO_THINK2: 혹시 노동 착취 당하시는 게 아닌지.
<razGon_web> 사마님 어디 가셨나요?
<ipeter> 요새 도통 안 오시던걸요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 일은 뭐 어쩌다보니까 그만두게 되었고 아직 못구하고 있어요. 노동 착취 비슷하게 당하다가 그만두게 되었죠.
<razGon_web> ipeter: 아직 연휴중이신지....
<razGon_web> LYUSO_THINK2: 그렇군요. 쩝.. 요즘 다 그래요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> razGon_web, 그렇긴 한데 막상 이러고 나니 대구에선 정말로 일이 안구해집니다......
<ipeter> LYUSO_THINK2: 에휴.. 힘내세요. 한창 봄이고 상반기니 그래도 일자리 계속 나올듯 싶습니다.
<drake_kr_> 아
<ipeter> 웹쪽 하시나요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 이제 초여름인걸요.... ;;
<LYUSO_THINK2> 전기설비/자동화시스템/보일러/소방설비 + /임베디드/음악작곡/영상작업(특수효과/후시보장/카메라 오퍼)/DMX 조명제어
<drake_kr_> no need fast, no need best, but we need burst <- 요거 이해 되나요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 두 종류로 나뉩니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> drake_kr_, 인생은 타이밍 이라는 속담이랑 의미가 비슷하네요.
<drake_kr_> 오오?
<drake_kr_> Seony: 주무세요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 빨리 할 필요도 없고 잘할 필요도 없는데 순식간에 뭔가 해야한다고 하니...
<drake_kr_> 아하!
<LYUSO_THINK2> burst 가 분발한다는 의미도 있긴 한데 그것보다는 타이밍에 맞춰서 딱 하는 그거같아요.
<drake_kr_> 의미는 이해하셨네요
<drake_kr_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr_> 은근한 뭐 그런 좋은 단어 없을까요
<drake_kr_> 커뮤니티에 뭔가 '회사의' 어떤 방식을 요구하는 사람이 많아서..
<Seony> drake_kr_: 아뇨 잠은 아직 안자는데요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음.......글쎄요.....
<LYUSO_THINK2> 은근한거라 은근한거라 뭔가 느낌이 안옵니다..;;;
<drake_kr_> 피곤은 하신거죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr_> 영어중에 뭐 '은근한' 뭔가 좋은 단어 없을까요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 잠시 있다 올께요
<drake_kr_> 넵 :)
<ipeter> 우와...다들 영어 잘하시는군요..
<ipeter> +_+ 전 잘 해석을.....;;
<drake_kr_> 어.... 음....
<drake_kr_> 아
<drake_kr_> 스텝 정도면 맞는 단어이려나
<drake_kr_> furitive step
<drake_kr_> furtive step
<drake_kr_> 아 근데 이건 느낌 안 사는데....
<LYUSO_THINK2> result what you want is stay here. cheer up. 이라던가
<drake_kr_> 오노
<drake_kr_> no need fast, no need best, feel breeze and get in a step. <stroke>contratulation now you are abnormal</stroke>
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> drake_kr_, 옹 심ㅅ미하신듯
<drake_kr_> 아이디어는 잉여로움으로부터 나옵니당 낄낄
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음.
<bluedusk> 아 나도 잉여스러운데 왜 난 아이디어가..ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz> 커널 컴파일 드디더 링킹으로 넘어갔습니다. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr_> 오 이제 시작이군요
<autowiz> 주말 들 잘 보내세요
<drake_kr_> 오호라
<drake_kr_> 회사컴을 3일내내 돌리시는 센스!
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> drake_kr_, 벌써 퇴근하시게요?
<mixkorea> 5 9 13 17 21 25
<drake_kr_> 음? 저 집인데요?
<autowiz> 화면캡쳐방지는 잘 안나오네요 . 일단 오늘은 힘들듯 합니다. 수고하세요
<bluedusk> 헐 저도 그럼 집할래요
<mixkorea> autowiz 고맙습니다...
<mixkorea> 좋은 저녁되세요
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 내일뵈요.
<ipeter> 맥에 윈도우를 설치하는 가장 좋은 방법은 어떤거 권해주고 싶으신가요?
<ipeter> 페럴렐즈일까요?
<ipeter> 그냥 부트캠프일까요?
<drake_kr_> 안
<mixkorea> 혹시 여기 누리넷인가요?
<drake_kr> 네?
<mixkorea> 아 irc 서버가
<mixkorea> 옛날 기억엔
<mixkorea> 누리넷 단군넷
<drake_kr> 프리노드에요 :)
<mixkorea> 이렇게 있던걸로 기억나서
<mixkorea> ㅎㅎ
<mixkorea> 프리노드는 머에요? ^^;; 무식해서 지송..
<drake_kr> 한irc도 아니고 오징어도 아니고
<drake_kr> 글로벌 위키서버요
<drake_kr> 아
<mixkorea> 아 url 보니 이해가 가네용..
<drake_kr> irc서버요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<mixkorea> 방 목록 쫙 뜨던 게
<mixkorea> ./list 였나
<drake_kr> ./list
<LYUSO_THINK2> 리스트 맞을꺼에요.
<autowiz_> 주말들 잘 보내세요~~
<drake_kr> 왜 xcode가 안깔리지..
<drake_kr> 아 용량부족
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 용량부족...
<drake_kr> 키노트 쓸일이 있어서
<drake_kr> vbox에 설치했는데
<drake_kr> 욕심이 생겨 xcode를..
<drake_kr> 최소 80기가는 있어야겠군요..
<drake_kr> 40기가 택도 없넹..
<Work^Seony> 엑스코드가 배포되는 패키지가 2.5기가가 넘어서, 그거 압축을 풀면 더 많이 나올 거에요
<Work^Seony> 네  맥용 앱들이, 라이브러리를 각자 자체 내장해야해서 용량이 좀 크죠
<drake_kr> 리눅스는 거의 대부분의 라이브러리를 shared로 쓰다보니 가벼운거군요..
<Work^Seony> 네.  대신 호환성에서는 좀 취약할 수 있구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐 따지고보면 맥 앱들이 호환성이 더 지랄같네요
<Work^Seony> 버전 바뀌면 안되는게 많으니...
<drake_kr> 음 리눅스쪽은 첨엔 지랄맞지만 나중엔 경험이 쌓인다.. 라는 느낌일까요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸.  일단 유저가 세팅을 이리저리 바꿀 수 있는데, 맥에선 그게 안되니까 사실상 통제된 환경에서 사용해야하죠
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 시키는대로 따라가는걸 좋아하는 유저 입장에서는 괜찮은 방법이긴 한데, 자기만의 고유한 취향이 있는 사람에게는 끔찍하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 autowiz 님 안오시나...
<Work^Seony> 시스코 스위치 snmp 좀 물어봐야하는데..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 전 mrtg만 잘 썼었죠..
<Work^Seony> vlan 트래픽 통계를 내야해서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오..
<drake_kr> 전 과금을 위해..
<Work^Seony> vlan이 한 30개 되는데, 다행히 하나만 내라네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> mrtg 데이터가 있으면 고객이 찍소리도 못해서..
<drake_kr> isp 운영할때 웃겼던건
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 돈 많이 내는 손님은 조용하고
<drake_kr> 꼭 기본료만 내는 손님이 시끄러웠죠..
<Work^Seony> 많이 내는 손님은 그만큼 많이 쓰니까 많이 나오는갑다 하는가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 월정액이었거든요
<Work^Seony> 엔비디아 그래픽카드가 옛날에 리눅스랑 잘붙지 않았었나요?
<drake_kr> 622메가 라인을 땡겨서..
<drake_kr> nvidia나 amd나 비슷하죠 요즘은
<drake_kr> 솔직히 둘 다 1년 된 카드들은 잘 지원해주는거 같고..
<Work^Seony> 쿼드로 쓰는데 좀 잘 안되네요
<drake_kr> 쿼드로쪽은 잘 되지 않으면 안 될 텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 부팅할 때마다 다른거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사이드바 런처가 어쩔 때는 모니터마다 다 뜨고, 어쩔 때는 또 안뜨고...
<drake_kr> ARM쪽 CUDA BSP까지 내놓은 상황인데..
<Work^Seony> 화면에 여러개 중첩되있는 아이콘 클릭하면 나열해주는 기능도 무지 느리고...
<drake_kr> 음.. 저야 뭐 모니터 달린 리눅스 자체를 신뢰하지 않는 편이라..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오늘은 좀 가위눌려서 인났어요
<drake_kr> 분명 좋은 기분이긴 한데 가위눌렸어요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 가위에 눌리시는군요..
<drake_kr> 여고생 한 80명이 저희집 쳐들어와서 밥을 축내는 꿈이요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 기분은 좋은데 굉장한 부담 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 곤이다
<drake_kr> 새벽인데
<drake_kr> 저도 n450 아톰에다가 별짓 다하네요..
<Work^Seony> 뭐하시는데요?
<drake_kr> 웹, irc, pvpgn, minecraft 데몬이 돌아가고 있어요..
<drake_kr> sshfs로 윈도우에서 코드백업하고..
<drake_kr> 컴파일도 하지요
<Work^Seony> 저도 집에 n450 미니 홈서버 하나 있는데, 발열이 심해서 구석에 처박아놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 발열 때문에 팬이 엄청 도는데, 공기배출구가 뜨겁더라구요
<Work^Seony> 집에서 한달간 방화벽으로 썼었는데, 불안해서 그냥 창고로 직행했죠
<drake_kr> 공기배출구가 뜨거운건 저도 그런것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 한달 돌려도 뜨거운 정도가 더 뜨거워지진 않고 있어서
<drake_kr> 그냥 쓰고 있어요
<drake_kr> 원래 가지고 다니던 넷북인데
<drake_kr> http://shopap.lenovo.com/kr/ko/laptops/ideapad/s-series/s210/ 요걸로 교체하면서 원래 쓰던 넷북은 딱 개인서버가 됐죠..
<Work^Seony> 오~ 좋아보이는데요
<drake_kr> 긴 배터리 사용시간은 무슨
<drake_kr> 2시간인데..
<Work^Seony> 헛... 그건 좀 심하네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 쓰던건 http://www.zotacusa.com/mag-hd-nd01.html
<Work^Seony> 좀 오래된 기계에요
<Work^Seony> n450이 아니라 330이군요
<drake_kr> 요즘은 이게 대세인가요? http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Computing-BOXDC53427HYE-Desktop-Black/dp/B00C5K8FRI
<Work^Seony> 베어본 같은건가보네요
<drake_kr> 네 보여주신거랑 비슷한거 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실, 미국은 컴값이 워낙 싸서 선택의 폭이 좀 많은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음 저건 좀 비싼편인가요....
<Work^Seony> 코어i5니까 싼거 같은데요
<drake_kr> 음.. 메모리랑 하드 빠진 버전 같은데 저정도면 비싼것 아닐까요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그럼 비싼거죠
<Work^Seony> 코어 i3달린 15인치 노트북도 $400에 살 수 있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 레노보 그거는
<drake_kr> 한 80만원 들었어요..
<Work^Seony> 주변기기 빼구요?
<drake_kr> 사자마자 바로 뜯어서 램 8기가 꼽고 SSD 박아서요
<Work^Seony> 여기서 얼만지 볼께요
<Work^Seony> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/lenovo/s-series/s210/
<Work^Seony> 이거 맞죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 기본 가격도 한 5만원쯤 차이 나네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 5만원이면, 그럼 차이가 없네요
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 프로세서 다른거네요
<drake_kr> 제껀 Core i3
<drake_kr> 대밬 오피스 껴주네요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그럼 커스터마이징 해야하나보네요
<Work^Seony> 리뷰가 별 2개네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 키보드 구려서 본체보다 무거운 키보드 들고다녀요
<drake_kr> 디스플레이는 터치가 안되고..
<drake_kr> 뭐 대충 리뷰가 그럴거에요
<drake_kr> 기본은 하드고, 램도 4기가..
<Work^Seony> 이제는 램4기가는 기본이 됐네요
<drake_kr> 제가 쓰는 모델이 i3고 저건 셀러론인데, OS+오피스 포함 제품이군요..
<drake_kr> 전 OS 없는 모델..
<drake_kr> 아, 그쪽은 보통 윈도우 사서 쓰죠?
<Work^Seony> 구성이 좀 다르군요...
<Work^Seony> 여기는 사서 쓴다기보다는,
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터를 사면 OS는 무조건 딸려와요
<Work^Seony> 아주 드문 구성, 예를 들면 컴퓨터를 직업으로 가진 사람들을 위한 별도의 옵션이 아니고서는,
<drake_kr> 음.. 보통 완제품을 사니까..요?
<Work^Seony> 무조건 윈도우는 따라오죠...
<Work^Seony> 네.  조립해서 쓴다는 것 자체가 이미 컴퓨터를 잘 안다는 얘기에요
<drake_kr> 좀 부럽긴 하드라구요
<drake_kr> 맥 쓰다가 고장나면 그냥 들고가면 되잖아요
<Work^Seony> 여기는, 사람들의 정서나 문화적으로 봤을 때, 남한테 컴 조립 부탁하는게 절대 쉽지 않아요
<Work^Seony> 포맷&재설치 한 번 해주는데 10만원 20만원씩 받는 곳이잖아요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 하는 사람들은 고급인력이라는 인식이 있어서, 그런걸 해주는게 결국 높은 인건비가 들어가는 행위라고 생각해서,
<Work^Seony> 왠만하면 부탁 안해요
<drake_kr> 여긴 뭐..
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 결국 완제품을 사게되죠.  그게 수리받기가 훨씬 편하니깐요
<drake_kr> 리눅스 쓰는 사람 나오는게 더 웃긴 얘기네요 거기는?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그렇진 않은데요, 좀 일반적이진 않아요.
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 윈도우가 설치되어있는데 왜 굳이 다른걸 쓰냐 이거죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 맥에다 윈도우 까는 일도 별로 없겠네요
<drake_kr> 그냥 윈도우 PC를 사거나
<Work^Seony> 거의 없어요.  굳이 그럴 필요도 없구요.
<Work^Seony> 네  그냥 윈도우 pc를 사는게 낫죠
<Work^Seony> 얼마 안하니깐요
<drake_kr> 여긴 윈도우 없으면 안 되는 환경 -_-
<Work^Seony> 여기는, 무조건 모든 웹브라우저에서 다 똑같이 보여야되요
<drake_kr> 그게 법은 아니지만,
<Work^Seony> 저도 잘은 모르겠지만 "차별"이라는게 역사적으로 뿌리깊은 곳에서부터 중요한 것으로 인식되어와서 그런거 같아요
<drake_kr> 맥 쓰는 사람이 3명중 1명 정도면 시장원리에서 그렇게 하지 않으면 도태되겠죠..
<drake_kr> 아하!
<Work^Seony> 인종차별이나 언어차별 뿐만 아니라, 다른 곳에서조차도 "차별"이라는 행위는 무조건 나쁜 것이라고 뇌리에 박혀있꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 여긴 차별이 당연한거라 여겨지는 동네라서..
<Work^Seony> 개인주의가 강하잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 공동체보다 "내"가 더 중요한 곳이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그래도 그건 좀 부럽드라구요 누구더라 시각장애인이 박물관 간거..
<Work^Seony> 저도 여기 처음 와서 무지 놀란게,
<Work^Seony> 여기 버스는 장애인 휠체어 탑승이 가능하거든요
<Work^Seony> 장애인이 버스정류장에 기다리고 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 버스가 와서 먼저 타려고 하면, 기사한테 혼나요
<Work^Seony> 장애인이 먼저 타야하거든요
<drake_kr> 수천년된 문화재를 향한 영국인들의 자존심도 한 시각장애인이 문화재를 감상할 권리보다 앞서지는 못한다
<drake_kr> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/seungjoon-ahn/story_b_5109410.html
<Work^Seony> 정말 지금에서야 제대로 깨닫게 된게 "시민의식"이라는 단어거든요
<Work^Seony> 아무리 나라가 발전하고 돈이 많고 기술이 발전해도,
<Work^Seony> 시민 의식이라는건, 나라가 어떻게 할 수 없는 것이더라구요
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<ggjin> 안녕하세요^^
<Work^Seony> 전 아직도 여기서 운전할 때마다 인내심 테스트 받긴 하지만, 그래도 이게 맞다고 생각해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ggjin, 안녕하세요
<ggjin> 리눅스 관련 활발한 irc 채널 아시면 알려주세요...^^
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 여기보다 더 활발한데는.. 모르겠는데요..
<Work^Seony> 프리노드에서는 아무데나 가셔도 다 활발할텐데요
<ggjin> 넹^^ 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 한국어 채널을 찾으신다면... 아마 없을 거에요
<ggjin> 오래전에 좀더 활발 했던것 같던데..아쉽네요..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> irc 쓰는 사람은 거진 노땅들이죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 요새 애들은 sns에서 거의 활동하니까요
<drake_kr> 재부팅하니 맛가네 아 vmware로 해야겟다
<Work^Seony> 저는 sns는 좀 그래요.
<Work^Seony> 편하지도 않고...
<Work^Seony> 일단 검색도 잘 안되고...
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다
<LYUSO_THINK> 좋은 아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 맥북 밧데리를 한번 교체할때가 되었나봐요.
<ahoops_> 얼마 못버티는군요.
<ahoops_> 좀만 더 버티다가 올해 맥북에어 레티나 나온다는데, 그걸로 그냥 갈아탈까하는 생각도 들구용.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-10
<ahoops_> jquery안쓰고 살라니깐 힘들군요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 잘지내시나요?
<Work^Seony> 바쁘게 살고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 막 게임하시면서요?!!
<Work^Seony> 겜 못해서 스트레스 받고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 요즘 자주 이야기하는 여자얘가 있는데요.
<ahoops_> 미국얘인데..소곤소곤 말하는 스타일이라서.
<ahoops_> 안그래도 어버버하고 사는데 참 대화가 힘드네용.
<ahoops_> 이쁘니깐 대화는 해야하는뎅..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 저도 스트레스받으면서 열심히 살고 있는셈이죠;
<Work^Seony> 얼마나 이쁘길래요
<ahoops_> 나쁘지 않아용.
<ahoops_> 여친림은 집나가기 직전이구;;
<ahoops_> 완전 삐져서 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 밥해주구 빨래해주구 재워주는데 감히 딴냔이랑 놀아날라 그러냐!! =3
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 미국인은 백인이에요?
<ahoops_> 넹..
<Work^Seony> 백인이면 너무 기대하지 마세요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걔네들은 동양인 남자는 남자로 안보거든요
<ahoops_> 어허~~
<Work^Seony> 걔네들이 생각하는 "남친감"은, 온몸이 근육질에 우락부락한 애들이라데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 덴장.
<Work^Seony> 그게, 남자는 남자다워야한다는게 있거든요
<ahoops_> 근육질은 넘사벽 ㅠㅠ;;
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 뭔가 좀 구미가 땅기는..떡밥같은거 없습니까.
<ahoops_> 요즘 한동안 조용했는데, 떡밥좀 모아놓으셨죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ  요즘 rrdtool로 그래프 만드느라 바빠요
<Work^Seony> ahoops님은 개발 쪽이시잖아요.  저는 서버 관리 쪽이라... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> rrdtool 음.
<ahoops_> rrdtool + d3js 조합이 비주얼은 갑..
<ahoops_> 무조건 비쥬얼은 d3js가 갑임!!
<drake_kr> 스타1 재밌네요..... 젠장
<ahoops_> 그런 솔루션이 나올것도같은데..
<ahoops_> 데이터수집 이외에 프리젠테이션은 전부 d3js로~~
<Work^Seony> 요즘 vim 쓰는데 맛들렸어요
<Work^Seony> vimrc파일이 100라인 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 변태다
<ahoops_> ..
<Work^Seony> 매크로는 여전히 손에 잘 안붙네요
<ahoops_> 전 오직 자바스크립트와 전쟁 ㅠㅠ;
<drake_kr> 자바스크립트 어렵던데
<drake_kr> 확실히 osx은 vmware에서 더 잘 도는군요
<Work^Seony> vmware가 제일 좋아요
<drake_kr> vmware는 리눅스에서 쓰기가 좀 꺼림직해서
<drake_kr> 하긴 osx은 노트북에서 돌리기 힘들테니
<drake_kr> 상관없으려나..
<drake_kr> 다음주에는 쿨러를 주문하고..
<drake_kr> 간만에 청소좀 해야것습니다
<drake_kr> ps3가 좋은가? xbox가 좋은가? 에 대한 답변 좋은게 있네요
<razGon_web> 지금 페이스북 안되고 있나요?
<drake_kr> 방금 복구된듯요
<razGon_web> 아. 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 저만 비정상인줄...ㅋ
<drake_kr> 페북이 계속 업데이트 되는게 싫긴 한데
<drake_kr> 계속 업데이트 하지 않으면 또 그것도 싫으니..
<drake_kr> 이상한 기분임다
<Work^Seony> 아무리 vim을 쓰려고 노력해도, ST2의 ctrl+d는 따라갈 에디터가 없네요
<Work^Seony> 플스4 살까말까 무지 고민하다, 일단 안사는 걸로 결정했어요
<Work^Seony> 사도 할만한 겜이 너무 없네요
<drake_kr> 하위호환이 되면 좋겠는데 그게 안되니까요
<ahoops_> 철수!
<drake_kr> 영희!
<autowiz> a.hoops 님 안녕하셨어요~ ^^
<drake_kr> 아.. 사람을 신뢰하지 않는게 잘못은 아닌데..
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 잘생각하셨어요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예...
<razGon_web> 이제 콘솔의 문제는 갔죠.
<drake_kr> 음.. ps의 경우 독점타이틀이란게 있어서..
<Work^Seony> 저도 컴퓨터로만 게임해볼 땐 몰랐는데, 콘솔로 겜하면 또 달라요
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 더 재밌더라구요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 그래서 저는
<Work^Seony> 일단 엑박360은 집에 있으니까, 그냥 그거 계속 하려고 어제 배트맨 사갖구 왔는데 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 플스 컨트롤러를 가지고 PC게임을 합니다.
<drake_kr> 일단 웬만한 PS2겜까지는 컴터로 돌리니까요....
<Work^Seony> 하긴 컨트롤러 사서 피씨겜 하면 되긴 하겠네요
<drake_kr> 블루투스 동글 하나 있으면
<drake_kr> ps3 컨트롤러도 그냥 쓸 수 있고요
<drake_kr> 음, xbox 패드가 더 나을것 같긴 한데 안써봐서 정확한 말씀은 못 드리것네요
<drake_kr> 플스3 컨트롤러가 정말 마음에 드는게
<drake_kr> USB 연결하면 자동으로 페어링이 돼요
<Work^Seony> 근데 겜이 패드를 지원안하면 직접 매핑해야하는게 좀 번거롭겠군요
<drake_kr> 겜기랑 PC랑 멀티로 나온 겜들은 거의 90% 이상 지원하는것 같던데요
<drake_kr> 스카이림이나 GTA같은거
<Work^Seony> 네  거의 다 된다고는 하더라구요
<drake_kr> 얼마전에
<drake_kr> need for speed: the run 하는데..
<drake_kr> 확실히 PC랑 다른 맛이더라구요
<Work^Seony> 패드 때문에요?
<drake_kr> 네 패드때문에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 일단 레이싱겜은 취향에 안맞긴한데, 액션 겜하면 확실히 패드가 있어야 재밌긴 하더라구요
<drake_kr> 어우 그럼요!
<drake_kr> 아오 매버릭 올리니 다운되네
<drake_kr> 다시 시도
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다. 주말 잘지네세요
<drake_kr> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=332529582&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn 이거 쓸만할까요
<drake_kr> 흠
<autowiz> 흠흠
<DarkCircle> 흐므믐
<drake_kr> 킁
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> last of us 재밌으려...나...
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 싸파리가 맛탱이가 가다니~~
<drake_kr> 역시 맥은 젠투처럼 전투적으로 써야 제맛
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> Hello, World!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오피스까지 구매할까 고민이네요.
<ipeter> 윈도우는 두카피정도 생각하고 있구요.
<drake_kr> 매킨토시 설치하다 컴터 부셔버릴수도 있다는 생각을 하고 있습니다..
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 애플에서는
<ipeter> 네이버 스포츠중계가 되나요?
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 처음 알았습니다.
<drake_kr> 고화질은 안될걸요 아마
<ipeter> 맥미니로 컴퓨터 하고 있는데
<drake_kr> 리눅스에서도 중화질까지는 나오던데요
<ipeter> 처음 알았네요.
<ipeter> 네?!?!
<ipeter> 우분투는 안되던데요?
<drake_kr> 코덱 설치 하면 나올걸요
<drake_kr> 플래시랑
<drake_kr> 저 저번에 본걸로 기억하는데..
<drake_kr> 으아 비디오 문제 해결됐습니다
<drake_kr> 이제 사운드
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 해보겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 저는 웹 브라우저키니까
<ipeter_> 뭐 설치하라고해서 다운받으니
<ipeter_> .exe 파일다운되서 설치조차 안됬는데....
<ipeter_> 고맙습니다. 집에가서 꼭 해볼께요.
<autowiz> 하이하이
<ipeter> 하이하이
<drake_kr> 미들미들
<autowiz> 파들파들
<DarkCircle> 로우로우
<DarkCircle> 어퍼컷어퍼컷 - ㅅ-)------------------------------------o !!
<DarkCircle> 째애애애애앱 (     -)------------------------------------------------------------------o
<autowiz> 한대 맞아주고 ... 끝~ !
<ipeter> 로우로우
<Carpediem_> 안녕하세요
<Carpediem_> ?
<Carpediem_> 안녕하세요!!^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Carpediem_> 넵
<Carpediem_> 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요. 제 우분투는 14.04 이구요. 제가 unetbootin 이라는 프로그램을 사용하려고 다운을 받았는데(http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/506/ 에서 다운받았습니다 506버전이 ê¼­ 필요해서요) 검색을 해보니 이것을 실행하기 위해서는 속성-권한에서 파일을 프로그램 으로 실행 허용을 체크하고 실행하면 ë
<Seony>  Carpediem_, https://www.dropbox.com/s/yh3w2jjt5p6ax80/Screenshot%202014-05-10%20at%2013.11.47.png
<Carpediem_> 이것이 무엇인가요?..
<Carpediem_> 아
<Seony> 쓰신 글이 제 화면에 저렇게 나옵니다.
<Caprdiem> 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요. 제 우분투는 14.04 이구요. 제가 unetbootin 이라는 프로그램을 사용하려고 다운을 받았는데(http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/506/ 에서 다운받았습니다 506버전이 ê¼­ 필요해서요) 검색을 해보니 이것을 실행하기 위해서는 속성-권한에서 파일을 프로그램 으로 실행 허용을 체크하고 실행하면 된ë
<Caprdiem>  Seony, 아직도 그러신가요?
<Seony> 네  아마 euckr로 작성된 웹사이트에서 긁어다 붙여서 그런거 같네요
<Caprdiem> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xxxyyo6njwsbpi9/%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7%2C%202014-05-11%2008%3A14%3A14.png
<Seony> Caprdiem: 터미널 쓸 줄 아시죠?
<Caprdiem> 네 쓸줄 압니다
<Seony> sudo apt-get install unetbootin 하세요.
<Caprdiem> 506 버전으로 다운받아야 하는데 unetbootin 의 최신 버전으로 다운받아지네요.
<Seony> 아~  버전에 따라 다른 기능이 있는건가보네요
<Caprdiem> 제가 우분투에서 윈도우7 iso 를 usb에 구울려고 하는데 unetbootin으로 구울때 506버전이상의 버전들은 usb가 인식이 안되네요.ㅠ
<Caprdiem> 혹시 다른 유틸이 있다면 추천좀 부탁드려요 아무리 찾아보아도 unetbootin 말고는 없네요..
<Seony> 윈도우를 설치해본 적이 없어서 도움 드리기가 어렵겠네요...
<Seony> 정확히 말하자면, usb로 설치해본적이 없네요..
<Caprdiem> 아.. 그렇군요..  답변 주시려 노력해 주셔서 감사합니다^^
<Seony> 근데 리눅스용 506 버전 받아서 터미널에서 실행하면 될 것 같은데요...
<Caprdiem> 터미널에서 실행하는 방법을 모르겠습니다 ./파일명 혹은 sh파일명 도 되지가 않아요. 무반응 입니다.
<Seony> 아마 실행권한이 없어서 그럴 거에요.
<Seony>  chmod 755 파일명 하신다음,
<Seony> ./파일명 해보세요
<Caprdiem> 아... 그래도 안되네요
<Caprdiem> 혹시 유틸은 옛 버전인데, os는 최신버전이라 호환이 안되서 실행이 안될 가능성도 있나요?
<Seony> 없다고 말씀드릴 수는 없어요.  그럴 수도 있다는 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이것도 보세요 http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/winusb-create-bootable-windows-installer-usb-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Caprdiem> 해보고 있습니다. 뭔가 예감이 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 잠시 자리 비웁니다
<autowiz> 스르륵
#ubuntu-ko 2014-05-11
<autowiz> 집중이 잘 안되네요
<autowiz> 배가 고파서 그런걸까요? ㅎㅎ
<_[myth> 깃헙이..ㅠ
<autowiz> 좀 돼긴했습니다만
<autowiz> 빌보드 차트 받아놓은걸 들으면서 있는데 싸이 노래가 나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 아우
<drake_kr> 내일 월요일이네
<drake_kr> 크아앙
<autowiz> 다시 활기찬 한주의 시작이군요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Good Luck 4 aLL.
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 으아
<drake_kr> 8비트시절 게임 BGM 듣고 있는 저는 변태인가요...
<autowiz> 뭐 그럴수 있지요. 다만 너무 자주 그러면 오타쿠 소리 들을지도...
<drake_kr> 오타쿠....
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 8비트시절 게임 브금을 들으시다니
<ipeter> 빵터지네요.
<drake_kr> MSX용 음악 모아둔게 있어서..
<autowiz> 몇달전에 에뮬로 덱스터 1, 2 엔딩 본다고 수십일 열심히했더니
<autowiz> 아주 배경음악이 귀에서 떠나질 않더군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금 크로노트리거 나오고 있네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: Hi!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<razGon_web> samahui_: 오래간만입니다. 여행다녀오셨어요?ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> samahui_: 사마휘님이신가요?
<samahui_> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_> 길게 연휴가 나와서 여행다녀왔습니다
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 오래 쉬었더니 일이 많이 생겨 피곤한 월요일이 될거 같네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 여기 분들에게 물어보세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 제가 안계신다고 얼마나 찾았는지.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 잘 다녀오셨는지요?
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ;;; 덕분에 잘 다녀왔습니다
<samahui_> 잠시 회의 좀 다녀올께요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-04
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 졸리고 힘들도 짜증도 나고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오타도 나고 아악 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> @tldwl: 자기 하고싶은 말 다하고 남들 기분 생각 안하는게 '자존심'이라고 생각하는 사람들 많음. 그건 자존심이 아니라 니 인격에 존나 문제가 있는거야... 원래 문명사회에서 남들 기분도 좀 생각하면서 사회적으로 뭐가 적절한지 안한지 생각하면서 사는게 정상이야
<jason_kr_> hi~ all (& AutoWiZ_ znc)
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 재순님 안녕하세요 . 날씨도 좋은데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 시간되실때 한잔 하시죠 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @sofiachoi59: 한기총은... 돈걷어... 지뱃속에다 넣을려고 네팔돕기 성금 모금에 나섰군요!
<HolyKnight> 모든 선명하지 못한 모금에는 절대로 나눔들 하지 마세요!
<HolyKnight> 지난, 세월호도 모금 하다 뽀록이 난 "한기총"
<AutoWiZ_znc> 진짜 뱃속에 돈을 넣어주고 싶네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 매스로 쓱삭
<HolyKnight> @tldwl: 돌직구는 존나 시원하고 아름답게 스트라이크존 한복판에 퍽하고 꽂히는 그런건데 어느 순간부터 사람들이 빈볼을 돌직구라고 포장하기 시작했ㄷㅏ 막말은 돌직구가 아니라 빈볼이야 너 시발 지금 사람 친거라고 개새기야
<AutoWiZ_znc> 사람이란 참 반성도 하고 자기자신도 잘 돌아보고 살아야 하는거 같습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘 아침 문득... 이나이까지 뭘하면서 살았나 하는 생각이 드네요. 앞으로 살날도 얼마 안남은거 같고 (살아왔던 날들 보다는 좀더 많겠지만 그래도 100년도 안남은거잖아요 ㅠㅠ)
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아무튼 정말 정신 잘 차리고 살아야겠다는 다짐을 다시금 하게 되는 날입니다.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~!!
<PotatoGim> 에고.. 무거운 주제가..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 인생 자체가 무거워야 하는거 아닌가 싶습니다.   그래도 내일은 동심으로 돌아가서
<AutoWiZ_znc> 멋진 장난감 선물 받고 싶습니다~~~~
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 저도..
<PotatoGim> 가능하면 반포 자이 쯤이면...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서니님 저 ㅋㅋ 블러드본 게임 소개영상 볼려다가 플레이영상 보고  full time 플레이 영상(1시간 42분) 까지 보느라고
<PotatoGim> 혼자니까 50평까지는 무리고.. 25평만 되도..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 늦게 자버려서 지금 엄청 졸려요 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음?? 어린이날 선물로 반포 자이 아파트?
<PotatoGim> 네. 작은 욕심으로 25평? ^^
<PotatoGim> 감사히 받겠습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 막 용돈으로 몇백 몇천씩 받으시는 분들이나 가능할듯 ^^
<PotatoGim> 현실은 월세 원룸인게 함정.. ㅜㅜ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 반포 2.5평 고시원은 어떠신가요?
<PotatoGim> 양잿물이라도 받는 조선인으로서 선물이라면야... 감사히.. ㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 양잿물 실러요 ㅜ_ㅜ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 또 오타 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> AutoWiZ_znc: ㅎㅎㅎ 블러드본 어떤거 같아요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 조작하는게 좀 힘들거 같긴한데 재미있는거 같습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 컨트롤은 어려운 게임이에요...
<Seony> 일명, 유저가 레벨업 하는 게임이라고들 하죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 분위기가 좀 공포스러워서 저는...
<Seony> 빨리 깨고싶을 뿐입니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 신의 컨트롤로 만들어주는 게임이군요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그냥 깨기만하는 사람은 1시간 반 걸리더군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 정말이지 그로테스크라는 말이 어울리는 게임 입니다. 저도 기회가 되면 한번 해보고 싶어지네요
<Seony> 한 시간 반이면, 이미 충분히 했던 사람이 길 다 안다는 전제 하에 가능할 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 게임은 지도도 없고 불친절해서, 유저가 직접 다 알아내야하거든요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그러게요 지도도 없고 생각보다 유저는 몸빵이 약해서
<Seony> 렙업 많이 하고 무기랑 갑옷 좋은거 많이 생기면, 결국 저렙 지역에서는 유저가 깡패 되요
<Seony> 일방적인 학살이 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 액션 자체는 아주 좋아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 캐릭터나 배경 디자인에도 신경 좀 쓴거같고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 정말로 플레이다 해보면 무섭다는 느낌 꽤 받을거 같아요
<Seony> 게임하다보면 등이 서늘해요
<Seony> 왜 여름에 공포영화를 보면서 더위를 식힌다고 하는게 이해가 되더라구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 겁이 좀 많아서 도리도리
<AutoWiZ_znc> 스피드는 겁나게 즐기면서 귀신은 무서워하는지라
<Seony> 저도 좀 무서워해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 방금 대도서관 뉴스 나온거 봤는데,
<Seony> 2014년도 월 수입이 유튜브에서만 3,500만원이라네요
<Seony> 많이 벌거라고 예상은 했지만, 게임방송하면서 저 정도로 벌 줄은 상상도 못했어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 유튜브에 방송해서 돈을 번다라 ...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 멋진거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 유튜브 방송하는 사람은 아니에요
<Seony> 아프리카에서 게임방송하는 BJ인데, 유튜브에서만 수입이 그 정도라네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어제 검색하다보니 대도서관 이라고 자주 보이긴 하는데 저도 처음보는 거라
<Seony> 대도서관 유명해요.  공중파에도 몇번 나오고 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 유튜브 수입이라는건 뭘까요
<Seony> 광고수입요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 인기 컨텐츠 업로더 혹은 제작자에게 시청(뷰) 당 몇원 정도 쳐서 ... 아 광고가 있군요
<Seony> 유튜브에서 영상 보다보면, 처음에 광고 나오잖아요
<Seony> 그게, 건너뛸 수 있는 광고가 있는가하면, 반드시 봐야되는 광고가 있잖아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 다른 수입도 있을테니 뭐 1년에 꽤 많이 버는군요
<Seony> 반드시 봐야되는 광고는 수입이 들어온다네요
<Seony> 글쵸.  월 3,500만원이면 1년에 4억이란 소린데요
<Seony> 아프리카랑 다음팟까지 치면 10억 벌거 같아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 개인 기업이군요 아주
<Seony> 자기 게임방송 편집해주는 사람을 월 300만원 월급주고 쓸 정도니, 개인기업이죠 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 좀 부럽긴 한데 저는 말빨이 안되서  포기
<AutoWiZ_znc> 두근두근두근두근 오늘의 점심메뉴는 어떤걸 생각하고 계시나요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 요즘 사마휘님은 안들어오시나요?
<ipeter> 보고싶네요.
<HolyKnight> @shinhh: 진보로 분류되는 두 시장님께서는 독일이나 프랑스에서 상사가 업무시간 이외에 이메일을 발송하는 것을 금하는 정책들이 시도되는 이유가 뭘까 힌번 생각해보실 필요가 있을 듯. 일기는 일기장에 메모는 메모장에.  https://twitter.com/Jaemyung_Lee/status/594793723302547456
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘 점심은 김치볶음밥 + 고로케 카레 먹었습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그러게요 사마휘님 못뵌지 오래 되었네요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저희 몰래 로그만 보고 계실려나  ㅎ^_^ㅎ
<pchero_work> 상쾌한 월요일입니다. :)
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 ..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘 안쉬쉬는분들 생각보다 많으신가 봅니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 보통 회사 연차 15일도 못쓴다는데 이런날은 기본적으로 필수 인원 빼고는 쉬어줘야 하는거 아닌가 싶습니다. ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 오늘 징검다리 휴일이죠?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 그렇사옵니다.
<pchero_work> 아.... 부럽..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 히어로 님 지역이 어디라고 하셨더라 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 덴마크요. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 소시지?!
<pchero_work> 거긴 독일이요. 이곳은 우유와 치즈.. ㅎ
<pchero_work> gjf..
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 우분투 15.04 나왔었네요.
<pchero_work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<pchero_work> 몰랐음.. -_-;;;;
<pchero_work> 코드네임이 귀엽네요. Vivid Vervet
<pchero_work> 베르베트 원숭이(남아프리카산)
<pchero_work> 고래나 물고기 종류가 나올때가 된 것 같은데..
<pchero_work> http://spri.kr/post/6306
<pchero_work> 개발자 여성비율... 전체 5%... -_-;;
<HolyKnight> 영웅찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<pchero_work> 하이용
<HolyKnight> http://allofsoftware.net/366
<HolyKnight> @chiclix: 재작년 겨울 대림역에서, 칼을 들고 사람을 살상하는 것이 불법이라는 말을 한국어와 중국어로 쓴 현수막이 관할 경찰서 명의로 걸린 것을 보았다.
<HolyKnight> @super_tig: 유니티가 진짜 미치긴 했구나... 이게 인게임 중~하옵... pic.twitter.com/ZV92entEDG
<HolyKnight> @windsisle: 그나저나 새벽에 본 렛미인 신청자는 아홉살 때 아버지랑 이혼하고 집을 나간 엄마를 닮은 자기 얼굴때문에 아버지가 수시로 화를 내고 때리기 때문에 얼굴에서 엄마의 흔적을 지우고싶다는 소망을 피력했는데 보다가 너무 기가막혀서 욕이 나왔다. 그 애비놈!
<PotatoGim> popeye92: 계시나요??
<PotatoGim> http://googleprojectzero.blogspot.kr/2015/03/exploiting-dram-rowhammer-bug-to-gain.html
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎ 재밌는 뉴스 좀 던져주세요~~
<HolyKnight> @Lidless_Eye: "아마존 리뷰들을 읽어보면 이 커피는 신이 내린 물건이라는 이야기로 보일텐데 그게 정말임 ㅇㅇ" 역시 한국이 자랑하는 최고의 코리안푸드 중 하나인 커피믹스.
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅋㅋ 커피는 막심
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 웰컴~
<PotatoGim^Home> 헉...
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim^Home> 허허.. 이른 시각에 돌아오셨군요... 오늘도 달리시나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 바에서 151 좀 달리다 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-05
<Work^Seony> 무료한 일상에 뭔가 활력이 될만한 장난감이 필요합니다.
<Work^Seony> 뭐가 좋을까요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 여러 사람들이 좋아하는건 건담입니다. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 쟁가 도 있고
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 레고를 한 번 모아볼까 했는데, 이게 상당한 고가의 취미더라구요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 컴퓨터나 놋북 같은건 이미 갖고있는게 너무 많으니 필요가 없고,
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 아침부터 식겁했네요 오라클 DB 프로스세 다운 문자가 좌좌좍 와 있어 가지고  ㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 무선조종
<Work^Seony> 태블릿도 아이패드로 충분히 만족하고....
<AutoWiZ_znc> RC 헬기 , 배 , 자동차 시리즈는 어떠신가요?
<Work^Seony> 나혼자산다에 김동완이 들고나왔던 드론을 한 번 알아봤었거든요.
<Work^Seony> 김동완이 갖고있는건 제일 비싼 모델이고,
<Work^Seony> 그 아래 모델을 보니까, 이게 진짜 좋긴 좋더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 문제는 사도 어디다 써먹어야할지 모르겠어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> http://blog.naver.com/nicewinnie/220012328110
<AutoWiZ_znc> 스패로 이거 저도 한번 사볼까 하고 있는거에요
<Work^Seony> 어디서 본건데, 미국의 어떤 남자는 자기 딸이 학교에 잘 도착하는지 드론 띄워서 몰래 본다더라구요
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎ  저는 드론 써보고 싶은게 스노보드 탈때 , 제몸에 수신기 달아놓으면
<AutoWiZ_znc> 드론이 자동으로 따라오면서 동영상 찍어주면 참 좋겠어요
<Work^Seony> 보드를 타면서 드론을 조종하는건 불가능하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 드론은 제 수신기 신호 따라서 쫓아 오는거지요
<Work^Seony> 이거 스패로는 뭐하는 거에요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 공인데 스마트폰으로 조정이 가능해요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 회전 이동 색상
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 무선 조종하는거군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 방수도 되고 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 이달 18일날 출시하는 위쳐3나 해야하나... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> pfSense에서 나오는 방화벽을 하나 사보고 싶은데, 너무 비싸요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 레포츠나 스포츠는 어떠신가요 스카이 다이빙이라던가 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 걍 일상생활에 소소한 변화를 줄 수 있는걸 찾는 중이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 점점 해탈해가는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 이제 필요한게 점점 없어져가요
<Work^Seony> 가진게 너무 많아서인가...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 가진게 적지는 않으시지요
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스나 홀로렌즈 나오면 좋을텐데, 오큘러스는 여전히 정식출시 소식이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 네.  사실 저는 너무 많이 가졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 생각보다 오래걸리네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 제가 회를 참 좋아하는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 특히 참치회를 ... 이게 돈이 없을때는 그렇게나 먹고싶더니만
<Work^Seony> 그쵸...  이러다 얼렁뚱땅 올해 넘기지않을까 싶네요.  그렇게되면 기다리다지쳐서 결국 다들 나가떨어질텐데...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 돈좀 생겨서 내맘대로 몇번 갔더니 이젠 별 감흥이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 참치회 좋아하시면 하와이 오셔야겠네요.  여기서는 참치회는 일상생활이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 편의점에서 파는 김밥말이에도 참치회가 들어있죠 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 물론 맛있긴 하지만 예전처럼 놀랍지는 않은... 음... 소고기 도 그렇고 ..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 허헐 ㅋㅋㅋ 편의점
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 파는 삼각김밥 마냥 그 안에 참치회가 들ㄷ어있어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 거기도 참치가 많이 잡히나 보네요
<Work^Seony> 엄청나죠
<Work^Seony> 참치 소비량이 전세계 1위인가 2위인가 그렇다던데요
<Work^Seony> 그저께는 스팸 축제도 있었죠
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하와이는 인도네시아 보다는 적도에서 떨어져 있는거 같네요 . 좀 덜 더울지도.
<Work^Seony> 스팸 소비량은 전세계에서 하와이가 부동의 1위랍니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 인도네시아는 물고기 잡아올리면 미지근해서 회로 먹는 문화가 아예 없는
<Work^Seony> 전세계 스팸소비량의 70%를 하와이에서 올린다네요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 스팸은 왜그리 많이 드시는지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그냥 맛있어서 인가요..
<Work^Seony> 스팸 무수비 라고해서, 밤에 스팸 넣어서 김으로 싼 음식도 있꾸요,
<Work^Seony> 맥도날드에서는 아침에 스팸이랑 밥이랑 같이 해서 나오는 아침식사도 있고,
<Work^Seony> 암튼 무쟈게 많아 먹어요
<Work^Seony> 저희집에도 3캔 정도는 상시 대기 중이에요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하와이 인구가 2013년도에 140만명 이라는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 스팸을 1인당 얼마나 먹어야 전세계 소비량에 빗댈 수 있다는걸까요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 사실 그게 함정 아닌 함정이 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 스팸이라는 깡통햄이 서양권에서 그닥 인기가 없다네요
<Work^Seony> 축제날 농심에서 라면을 엄청나게 퍼줘서 사람들한테 인기가 무지 많았어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 라면에 스팸 넣어서 아... 배고프네요 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 혹시 라면은 어떤 라면이었나요?
<Work^Seony> 신라면이랑, 육개장 사발면이었던거 같아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 육개장이 사발면이 나름 특유의 맛이 있어서, 간단히 먹을때는 먹을만 한거 같아요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 인공위성까지는 아니더라도 비슷한것 만들어서 개인이 띄우면 , 걸리는 법안이 좀 많겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 무지 많을거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 국제법도 있지않을까요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 100미터나 1킬로 정도 내집위에 떠있는것도 재미있을거 같은데 그것도 걸릴지도 .
<Work^Seony> 그 위치에 항상 떠있을 수 있는 물건이 있나요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 써니님이 만들어 주세요~~~~~~~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 제가 만들 수 있으면 노벨상을 넘어서 앞으로 교과서에 영원히 실릴 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 멋지잖아요 , 저는 웜홀 만들어서 우주역사에 길이길이 남고 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  만드시면 정말로 길이길이 이름 남을 거에요
<AutoWiZ_znc> etc 이거 발음이 etc. 미국·영국 [|et |setərə ; |ɪt] 이거 밖에 없나요 ( 엗'세데라 )
<AutoWiZ_znc> 피터 하이요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요.
<LinDol> :)
<ipeter> 피터 하이요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘도 점심 뭐 먹을까 고민중이네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 방금 카레를 먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 원래 점심을 안먹는데 먹고나니 죽을것만 같네요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 냉면이 먹고 싶어서 갔다가 , 쫄면이랑 , 오삼불고기 둘다 먹고 왔네요 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 어린이날인데 다들 출석하셨군요..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 여기에 어린이는 없는 걸로....
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어린이를 둔 분들이 좀 계시지요
<PotatoGim> 어린이 있는 분들은 오늘이 제일 힘든 하루 아닐까요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그렇겠지요 아마도. 이리갔다 저리갔다
<PotatoGim> 평촌중앙공원도 사람이 빽빽하더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 날씨는 최고네요~ ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 바람이 많이 부는거 같던데요
<PotatoGim> 네 선선하니 크게 덥지도 않고 시원합니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 써니님 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 드디어 하와이 섬나라 촌구석의 인터넷 다운로드 속도가 50 mbps가 됐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 월요금 만원만 더 내면 100 mbps 해주는데, 50메가로도 충분해서 그냥 쓸려구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> .
<razGon_MINILA> 축하드립니다.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.  근데 빨라진걸 체감할 일이 별로 없네요
<Seony> 그래봐야 평소에 하는게 웹서핑이니...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 지금은 월요금이 얼마인가요?
<Seony> 제가 쓰는 요금제는 월 $35 에요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 언제부터인지는 모르겠는데 wget 에 파일이름이 스크롤 기능이 생겼네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 글자가 옆으로 지나가네요  스르르륵 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아... 테스트 코드 정리하기 무지하게 귀찮네요...
<PotatoGim> 쌓아놓기만 잔뜩 쌓아놓았다가 이제와서 통합하려고 드니...
<PotatoGim> 답이 없네요..ㅜ
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Demonion> http://www.ciokorea.com/news/24942?page=0,0
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Demonion> 감자글림님 ㅎㅇㅇ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎㅎ 한참 읽었습니다. 무슨말인지 몰라서 ... 안녕하세요
<Demonion> http://junior.slic.kr/
<Demonion> 공짜로 공부할 수 있습니다.
<Demonion> http://media.daum.net/economic/industry/newsview?newsid=20150505173428184
<Demonion> https://www.youtube.com/v/re1EatGRV0w?hl=ko_KR&amp;version=3&amp
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 저거 진짠가요?
<Demonion> 영웅찡
<Demonion> 일루미룸 어쩌구유?
<Demonion> 개발로 계속 먹고살 계획이라면 한번 쯤은 HTTP와 CGI 스펙을 읽어보길 권한다.
<pchero_work> 넵
<Demonion> 2013년도에 나온 것 같은데 실용화가 아직 안 된 것 같아유.
<pchero_work> 그저 놀랍네요.. 헐.
<Demonion> 옛날에 봤었는데
<Demonion> 아직 어렵나보네유
<Demonion> 대신
<Demonion> 홀로렌즈가
<Demonion> 나와짜나유.
<Demonion> ㅎㄸ하다던데유.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> AutoWiZ_znc: 님 혹시 이어폰 좀 아세요?
<monos> 이어폰 하나 사서 출 퇴근 하면서 들을려고 하는데 이어폰이 자꾸 귀에서 떨어져요
<monos> 귀에 딱붙고 음질 좋고 줄 튼튼한거 하나 살려고 하는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 인 이어가 잘 들리고 그러는데 가능하면 볼륨을 낮춰서 들어야 고막손상을 예방할 수 있데요
<monos> 이어폰에 대해 몰라서요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 여러가지 써보시는 수 밖에 없지 않을까요? 음... 저는 귀가 좀 작아서 소니꺼 중에 작은거 혹은 헤드폰 같은거 씁니다.
<monos> 헤드폰은 너무 커서 쓰고 다니기 민망해요
<monos> 머리도 다 눌려서 비추
<monos> 쿼드비트 이어폰
<monos> 쿼드비트 이어폰 살려고 했는데 줄이 너무 국수처럼 나와서 잘 끊어질거 같아서 안샀는데요
<monos> 줄 튼튼하고 귀에서 잘 안떨어지는 이어폰 사고 싶네요
<Demonion> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen&mbsIdx=1939383&cpage=1
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 저거 학과 별로 있었던것 같은데 암튼 재밌네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Demonion> ㅋㅋ
<Demonion> 맞아유
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 나사에서 워프드라이브 엔진 테스트 성공했다네요
<Work^Seony> 저 죽기 전에 우주시대 열리는거 봤으면 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> https://justhackem.wordpress.com/2015/05/05/about-coding/
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 긴 연휴를 끝내고 복귀했습니다~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 밝은 해가 떴습니다~
<jun__> 확실히 5월 시작과 동시에 더워지더라구요
<jun__> 좀 돌아다니려하면 햇볕이 진짜 따스하데요
<jun__> 조금만 돌면 땀나구;;;
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-06
<AutoWiZ_znc> 따스함에서 점점 뜨거운으로 가는 도중인거지요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서니님 안녕하세요
<jun__> 오랫만에 회사 컴에 앉았는데.. 뭔가 적응 안되네요;;;
<jun__> 라고 말할줄 알았는데...
<Work^Seony> 연휴가 있었죠?
<jun__> 뭔가 굉장히 익숙하고 익숙한 느낌적인 느낌
<jun__> 예 5월 1일부터 5일까지 쭉 쉬었어요
<jun__> 요새 실종느와르M을 보면서 박휘순의 대사가 자꾸 귀에 도네요;;;ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기는 그런 연휴가 없다보니...  휴가 아니고선 길게 쉴 틈은 없군요...
<jun__> 음~ 그렇군요..;;;
<commania> 저희 대학생들은 월요일에 수업이 있었죠ㅠ
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> @zzing36: 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ pic.twitter.com/dyuZenEwy8
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이런 실외기 같은 놈들 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 실외기....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 발음이 절묘한데요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 재밌는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 아침부터 폭풍 경비 처리를 끝내고... 일주일 스케줄을 잡고;;
<jun__> 확실히 몰랐는데 그래도 회사 와서 움직이니까 제가 살아있는 느낌이 드네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 식사들은 하셨습니까~????
<HolyKnight> 네
<jun__> 오늘 날씨가 딱 좋은거 같아요. 점심먹으로 나갔다왔는데 날씨 좋더라구요
<jun__> 뭔가 일하기 좋은날씨??
<jun__> OS를 밀고 새로운 OS를 깔려고 생각중인데... 뭐가 좋을까요?
<PotatoGim> Arch! Arch!
<jun__> arch?
<PotatoGim> 네~
<jun__> 들어는 봤는데... 뭔지 모르겠네요
<jun__> 무작정 설치하긴 그렇구.. 집에 있는 데탑에다가 설치해보고 적용해야겠어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 항상 최신의 패키지들을 접할 수 있습니다...
<jun__> 캬~ 그건 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ... 가끔 업데이트하고 안되는게 생기면 조금씩 분노가 쌓이죠...
<jun__> 큭;;; 그럼 안되는데....
<jun__> Seony님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 퇴근하셨나봐요?
<Seony> 퇴근하고 산책 했다가 영화 하나 보고 왔어요
<Seony> 킹스맨 봤는데, 역시 소문대로 감독이 약 빨고 만든 영화가 맞는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 그걸 어머님이랑 봤어요;;;; 다 보고서 한숨이 나오는걸 참느라...힘들었죠 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 본좌는
<HolyKnight> 그 탐스런 궁뎅이에
<HolyKnight> 놀랐어유
<jun__> 그 공주..???
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<Seony^MacPro> 나사에서 진공상태에서의 EM Drive 테스트에 성공했다는데, 제 생각에는 왠지 중국이 먼저 유인 화성탐사선 띄울 거 같네요..
<jun__> 유인 화성 탐사선이라....
<Seony^MacPro> 1 kw에 30kn의 추진력을 발생시킬 수 있다는데요...
<Seony^MacPro> 1kw면 전자렌지나 드라이기 수준이잖아요..
<Seony^MacPro> 30kn 정도면 3톤짜리 자동차 한대급이라는데요
<Seony^MacPro> 이 계획대로 설계가 진행되면, 화성까지 4시간 걸린다네요..
<Seony^MacPro> 물론 다른 여러가지 제반 문제들이 해결되어야겠지만...
<Seony^MacPro> 20년 안에 다른 행성으로 이사가는거 꿈꿔봅니다 ㅋ
<pchero_work> 화성까지 4시간.. -_-;;;
<jun__> 음.... 한국 도는거보다 화성가는게 더 빠르겠네요;;;
<ghg_> 안녕하세요! ~ 요즘 irc 자주 들오네요 ㅎㅎ
<jaso_kr_> ghg_: 안녕하세요?
<jaso_kr_> 몇 달 전 포럼의 매월 세미나 때 봤던 기억이 있고, 또 irc 또이름 관련해서 "왜? 자꾸만 이름이 손님으로 바뀌냐"는 글을 본 적이 있습니다.
<jaso_kr_> 아얄씨 또이름 (=irc nick name)은 선점'하고 있는 사람이 있으면 같은 대화명을 중복으로 쓸 수 없습니다. 그러므로
<jaso_kr_> 사용을 원하는 대화명이 프리노드 서버에 등록된 또이름이 아니므로, 서버에서 강제로 손님' 계정으로 바꾼 겁니다.
<jaso_kr_> 필요시, 또이름'을 프리노드 서버에 등록하면 됩니다. 물론 선점'하는 분이 있으면 우회해야 겠죠~
<ghg_> jaso_kr_ :  감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 요즘에는 제가 등록했는지 손님으로 안바뀌네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 나스를 사야할지 걍 외장하드를 사야할지 참 고민되는군요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 나스가 좀더 편하지 않을까 싶습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럴까요...
<Work^Seony> 속도가 좀 신경쓰여서요...  랜포트 2개 달린걸로 사고싶은데 거기에 LACP 있는건 가격도 상당하더라구요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그럼 free nas 같은건 어떠실런지?
<Work^Seony> free nas야 맘에 들죠.  근데 하드웨어를 어떻게 구성해야할지 모르겠어요.  일단 저전력으로 가고싶은데, 괜찮은게 있을까요..
<Work^Seony> 프리나스 홈페이지에 올라와있는 제품 보니까, 하우징만 백만원 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 구형 노트북이나
<AutoWiZ_znc> 베어본이라고 해도 가격이 으음...
<Work^Seony> 구형 노트북은 있낀 있는데요, 이게 usb 2.0이라서 방법이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 용량은 어느정도 생각하고 계세요?
<Work^Seony> 음...  일단은 4테라 정도 생각하고 있어요.
<Work^Seony> raid-1으로요...
<Work^Seony> 참 그리고, usb로 된 이더넷카드 안정적일까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 쓸만은 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 방화벽 돌릴려고 하는데, 안되겠꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저렴한 중고 pc 있으면 거기 하드 넣는것도 괜찮을거 같은데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 고민좀 해봐야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 저렴한 중고피씨도 한 대 있긴 있어요.  전기세가 아까워서 못돌리고 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 코어2듀오 달린 거에요
<Work^Seony> 사실 전기세 문제라기보단, 제가 사는 곳의 집 상태가 별로 안좋아요
<Work^Seony> 커피포트랑 전자렌지 같이 돌리면 전기가 나가요
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅎㅎ  많이 불편하시겠다..
<Work^Seony> 짜증나죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내돈내고 내가 전기 쓰겠다는데, 그게 안되니깐요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 80~90년대 한국도 그랬을거 같은
<Work^Seony> 이 집이 지어질 때 당시는, 그래봐야 선풍기 2대에 티비 한 대 쓸 시기였거든요..
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 전기세 때문이 아니라 집 때문에 저전력을 찾게되네요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> iptime nas 최근에 회사 한대 들어와서 저는 잘 쓰고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> LAG로 묶으셨어요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 기능 있는지도 모르겠어요 ㅋ 그냥 1포트만 연결했어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 랜포트 하나였던듯
<Work^Seony> 음...  저 혼자 쓰는건데 LAG면 너무 욕심이 과한걸까요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 대역폭 때문에 그러시는건가요? 장애극복 때문에 그러시는건가요? 아님 혹시 둘다?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서니님은 욕심쟁이~~  ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 집에서 쓰는데 장애극복 할 일이 있껬어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 파일 주고받을 때 빨리 하고싶어서 글쵸
<AutoWiZ_znc> 1기가 라인 두개면
<AutoWiZ_znc> 실측 1.7기가 정도 나온다고 치고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그러면 대략 190 MB/sec 정도 일려나요? 하드가 그속도가 나올런지
<Work^Seony> 음... sata3면 100메가 못넘을까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 200 MB /sec 좀 넘어갈지도
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그게 하드 디스크 인터페이스 속도인데 실제 동작속도는
<AutoWiZ_znc> 버퍼사용될따랑 시퀀셜일때는 하드하나당 60mb 정도 나오긴 하는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하드 4개를 레이드 묶으면 얼마나 나올지 nas 리뷰를 좀 봐야 할거 같네요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 음....   제가 한 3-4년 전에 맥미니-맥북프로 기가빗 파일전송 테스트를 했었을 때, 초당 80메가 이상 나왔었거든요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그러고보니 1기가로는 모자르겠네요 .
<Work^Seony> 음...  어쩌면, 지금 생각해보면, 그 정도만 나와도 뭐 혼자 쓰기엔 충분하겠네요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 죄송합니다 .전 슬슬 출근 준비~  나중에 또 뵙겠습니다. viako 베어본 도 함 보세요
<Work^Seony> 넵
<Work^Seony> 이따 뵈요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네~
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 좋은 아침 입니다 ~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 연휴 빈둥빈둥 보내고 어제 일하느라 혼났습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오늘도 새벽같이 나와서 일하고 있네요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> @kwang82: 아홉살 꼬마가 장난감 리뷰 동영상을 유튜브에 올려
<HolyKnight> 연간 10억원을 번다고 하네요.
<HolyKnight> 이 녀석의 유튜브 채널 독자는 140만명.
<HolyKnight> 물론 촬영/편집을 어른이 돕겠죠? buff.ly/1Re5thm
<samahui_WS> 빅이란 영화가 생각나네요. 톰행크스가 딱 그일을 했죠 장난감리뷰  ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 저는 오늘 스케줄이 한사람이 감당할 수 있는 분량의 3배라 어떤걸 버릴지 고민중입니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 사마휘님 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 언제나 Seony님이 저를 반겨주시네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-07
<Work^Seony> 저는 챗창을 항상 보거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 항상 띄워두는 스타일이라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 물론 다른 화면에 띄워놓지만
<Work^Seony> 오른쪽 모니터 하단에 둬서 눈에 바로 들어와요
<Work^Seony> 정면은 터미널, 왼쪽은 웹브라우저...
<jun__> 오우~~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 저는 ㅋㅋ 정면이 irc ㅎㅋㅋ 일을 안하는건가
<jun__> 저는 채팅창 되게 크게 해두는데
<jun__> AutoWiZ_znc님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 jun 님 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 엔신님도 안녕하세요
<jun__> 요새 더우면서도 밤낮으로 일교차가 크네요..
<jun__> 목이 칼칼한게.... 살짝 감기기운이 있는것도 같구..
<jun__> 다들 감기조심하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 밤엔 보통 몇 도까지 내려가요?
<samahui_> AutoWiz님 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<samahui_> 여전히 일 많으시군요
<samahui_> 전 연휴에 열심히 놀고 덕분에 일이 좀 많습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 내일 또 노는데 큰일입니다
<Work^Seony> 내일은 무슨 날인데요?
<samahui_WS> 대전갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 일하러 가지만 나가면 농땡이치는 인물인지라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 더욱이 이동시 일 못하자나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 운전해서 가세요?
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 운전해서 갑니다. 대전가는김에 아내와 가기 데려다 손주 좀 부모님께 안겨드리고 일하려고요
<samahui_WS> 아기
<samahui_WS> 오타가 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요..
<HolyKnight> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=express_freeboard2&page=1&sn1=&divpage=232&sn=off&ss=on&sc=off&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=348850
<samahui_WS> 제가 아기가 입원했던 곳이 성모병원이라 예방접종도 거기서 다 맞추느라 자주 가거든요. 거기 주차잠3층에 가면 자주 보는 모습입니다 ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 차 많은 날은 통로에까지 주차를 하고 심지어 입구앞을 막고도 하죠
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~ 오늘 정신이 없어서 가끔식만 떠오릅니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<jun__> 저도 정신이;;;;
<jun__> 떠올랐는데 다시 가라앉으려구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 점심 맛나게들 드세요~
<samahui_WS> 밥먹고 오겠습니다 ~
<PotatoGim> 점심들 맛나게 드셨는지요~
<hodussi> 우분투 서브스크립션 등록을 하려는데 방법좀알려주세요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<hodussi> 알고계시는 분 없으신가요 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 메일링 말씀이신가요?
<pchero_work> https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<pchero_work> 요기서 마음에 드시는 곳에 등록하시면 됩니다.
<hodussi> 알려주신 URL로 가서 등록하면 우분투 엔지니어 방문요청도 가능한가요?
<pchero_work> 아니요.
<pchero_work> 엔지니어 방문요청은
<pchero_work> 간단히 생각해서 비용이 들어가는데.. 회사에서 필요하신건가요?
<hodussi> 네
<hodussi> 서브스크립션을 구매는 했습니다
<hodussi> 등록을 어떻게 하는지 몰라서요
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 저기는 그냥 메일링 받는 곳이에요.
<pchero_work> 구매는 어디서 하셨어요?
<hodussi> HP OEM 입니다
<hodussi> 우분투 사이트에도 없는듯 해서요;;
<pchero_work> HP OEM?
<pchero_work> 그럼 대금은 HP 에 지불하셨겠네요.
<hodussi> 네
<pchero_work> 저도 궁금한데... 혹시 HP 에 확인해보셨어요? 저도 공식 지원처는 못들어봐서요.
<pchero_work> 아
<pchero_work> http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<pchero_work> 여기네요
<pchero_work> 음.. 아닌가?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아이고 나가셔버렸네
<AutoWiZ_znc> 더스티님 나중에 뵈어요~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Dusty_> 안녕하세요
<Dusty_> 안주무시고, 피곤하시겠네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 으흐흐흐 기다리고 있었습니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 하시던 말씀 계속 하시지요
<Dusty_> IRC가 장단점 이 있다면 뭘까요?
<Dusty_> 채팅 프로그램도 많지만 구지 IRC를 쓰는이유?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 사용법도 그렇고 프로그램도 그렇고 간단하잖아요. 오래되서 뭔가 느낌도 있고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 단점은 IRC 중독 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 스크립트 화 할 수 도 있고 봇 도 만들수 있구요.
<Dusty_> 사용자가 굉장히 많더라구요
<Dusty_> 아까 보니깐 한 채널에 3000명씩 있던데
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 어버이날입네다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-08
<jun__> 안녕하세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 오늘 4호선 고장으로 출근길에 다들 불편하셨을텐데..
<jun__> 출근 잘 하셨나요??
<jun__> Seony님은 해당 사항이 없네요;;;;
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 왠지 오늘 4호선이 찜통이더니만...
<jun__> 전 잠시 노트북 재기동.... 잠시 잠수할께요~ 풍덩~
<jun__> 다시 돌아왔습니다~
<jun__> 짝짝짝~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 리하이요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 집에서 방화벽 돌리면 너무 오바하는 걸까요? ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 좀 귀찮긴 한데 돌리면 좋지요
<Work^Seony> 룸메이트를 데리고 살긴하지만...  뭐 걔가 써봐야 얼마나 쓰겠냐만...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 룸메보다 밖에서 공격들어오는게 있긴 있을거 같아서
<jun__> 오호~ 방화벽구축이라.. 나쁘진 않은거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 22번 포트는 다른데로 돌려놨어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 자체방화벽도 좋지만 방화벽 장치가 따로 있으면 스마트폰 같은것도 wifi 쓸때 보호받으니 좋을거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 미니 피씨에 방화벽 하나 올릴려구요..
<Work^Seony> 아톰 2코어에 2쓰레드 달린 미니피씨가 $139 밖에 안해서, 집에 남는 램이랑 하드 붙이면 딱 될 거 같긴 해요...
<Work^Seony> 이더넷 2개 달려있거든요
<Work^Seony> $129네요
<Work^Seony> 아 살까말까 고민되네..
<jun__> ......
<jun__> 상상도 못해본....
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우분투 배포판 이름은 늘
<AutoWiZ_znc> 형용사 + 동물 인거 같네요
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그러게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 다음번꺼가 무슨 늑대였던거 같은데...
<AutoWiZ_znc> whiskey wolf ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 위스키 울프..?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 양주 먹는 늑대   어. .이건 저 인데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저희 사무실에서 쓰는 방화벽이 있는데, 정말 무쟈게 성능 좋습니다.
<Work^Seony> pfSense라고 하는 프비 기반의 오픈소스 방화벽인데요,
<Work^Seony> 사양 적게 타면서 오만가지 기능이 다 지원되요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 인터페이스는 쓸만 한가요? 최근에 완전 저가 리눅스 방화벽 하나 들어왔는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> UI 가 너무 느리고 엉망이라
<AutoWiZ_znc> 기겁했습니다 아주
<Work^Seony> 네 UI도 괜찮아요
<Work^Seony> 마스터-슬레이브 세팅해놓으면, 마스터가 죽으면 자동으로 슬레이브가 액티브 되는 기능도 있죠
<Work^Seony> 거기에, 아이피가 여러개일 때, 아이피를 내부 특정 머신으로 바인딩하는 버츄얼IP라는 기능도 있구요,
<Work^Seony> 모든 output은 하나의 ip로만 나가게하는 기능도 있고...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 기능은 무쟈게 많아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 한대 사서 써보고 싶네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이런건 정말 회사에서 돈 대주지 않으면 힘든데 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 가상머신에 설치해서 써보세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 그냥 설치해 볼 수 도 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 오픈소스입니다
<Work^Seony> pfsense.org
<Work^Seony> 프비 호환되는 하드웨어라면 어디든지 다 설치되요
<AutoWiZ_znc> F5 라는 것도 국내 커뮤티니가 있을정도더라구요 . 이것만 공부하는 모임도 있고
<Work^Seony> 그것도 방화벽 소프트웨어에요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 그런거 같더라구요 다운 받을 수 는 있는거 같은데 트라이얼 이었던걸로 기억합니다.
<Work^Seony> 애플리케이션 딜리버리 네트워크라고 되어있네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> F5 제품군이 몇개 있었던거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> pfSense UI가 위키에 있네요  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PfSense#/media/File:Pfsense215.jpg
<AutoWiZ_znc> 처음 F5 보고 이건 정체가 뭐지 하고 한참 봤었던듯
<Work^Seony> 저는 pfSense 처음보고 완전 뿅 갔죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 와 세상에 이렇게 좋은게 오픈소스라니 하면서..
<Work^Seony> 첨엔 엔터프라이즈급 소프트웨어인줄 알았는데, 보통 유저들은 걍 공유기 소프트웨어 정도로 생각하더라구요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 리눅스 기반에 plug in 방식이랄까 방화벽 기능이 모두 모듈화되서 제공되는 녀석이 하나 있었는데
<Work^Seony> 아톰 씨퓨만으로 24비트 네트워크 정도는 전부 다 커버하나봐요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 전에 레디두엑트 님이 알려주신거 같은데 그것도 쓸만은 하다고 들었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그거 혹시 유료랑 무료로 나뉘어진거 아니에요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 지금 다운 받고 있는데 83 메가 니까 정말 작긴 하네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네 맞습니다. 유료버젼도 있어요
<Work^Seony> pfsense는, 하드자체를 통째로 백업하는 기능이 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 최악의 경우 그걸 restore 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러고보면 괜찮은 프로젝트들 보면 프비 기반이네요.  프리나스도 프비 기반이고...
<Work^Seony> 참고로, pfsense에 snort가 포함되어있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프록시에 havp 있어서 그 둘을 붙이면 나름 꽤 괜찮은 필터링도 가능하구요,
<AutoWiZ_znc> https://www.untangle.com/untangle-ng-firewall 이거 였네요 .
<Work^Seony> H/A도 되고, lightsquid 설치하면 누가 어떤 웹사이트를 보는지도 감시가......
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 우와 좋은데요  ... 예전에 IPS 인가 IDS 인가 처음 도입되고 , 일반 메일 내용까지 긁어지는거 보고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 메일 암호화 해서 보내는 사람 많아졌었었는데. 암튼 오픈소스 소프트 잘만 활용하면 정말 강력한 도구가 되는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 한국에선 돈이 많은건지 저렴하고 효율적인건 찾지도 않고
<AutoWiZ_znc> 에고 ..
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 또 하나 재밌는 패키지는, bandwidthd라는건데, 이건 내부 IP별로 누가 얼만큼의 데이터를 어디와 주고받았는지 통계를 내줘요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 세션별로 혹은 통계식으로 트래픽 보여주는거 정말 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 저희는 트래픽이 가장 많이 나오는 곳이 유튜브고, 두번째가 아마존입니다 ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> Sniper IPS 라는 국내 장비에 이기능이 있는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 웜이나 토랜트 많이 쓰는 사람 잡을때 좋거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇겠군요..
<Work^Seony> 한 번 가상머신에 설치해서 써보세요
<Work^Seony> 그러면서 저랑 같이 노하우 공유를... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 손목도 아프고 발목도 아프고...
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 일찍 퇴근해야겠습니다..
<imsu> Work^Seony: 오~~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 운동하셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<ready^T420> 불금아닌 벌(받는)금요일 입니다. =_=
<HolyKnight> @bugbear5: 한국 웹환경이라면..
<HolyKnight> 1. 엣지 브라우저 다운그레이드 안내
<HolyKnight> 2. 은행, 공공업무 전용 브라우저 소개
<HolyKnight> 3. 윈도 10 업그레이드시 다운그레이드 안내
<HolyKnight> 4. MS에 그러지 말아달라고 요청
<HolyKnight> @bluetears23: 이렇게 예민한 양반들이 왜 굳이 공공장소에서 공부를 하겠다고 여러 사람 빡치게 하는지 알 수가 없다. pic.twitter.com/J6CjeC064y
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아흑 갑자기 오늘 왼손목이 많이 아프네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 큰일입니다 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 허허.. VDT와의 싸움을 시작하시는건가요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 보름전인가 차에 핸드폰 거치대가 고장나서
<AutoWiZ_znc> 요즘 오른손은 핸폰 네비만 들고 왼손으로만 운전해서 그런거 같기도 하구요.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 일단 얼른 거치대 부터 사야 할거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오메... 외줄타기를 하셨군요;
<AutoWiZ_znc> 뭐 수동차도 아니고 자동미션이야 한손으로 할만 하지요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 새로운 하루가 시작되었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 쫌 지나면 ... (한 ... 두시간?) 써니옹께서 두둥 하고 입장 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 히히 서니님 큰일 났어요
<Seony> 왜요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> pfSense 이거 재미있어서 밤새 붙잡고 있어요 ㅋㅋ 이건다 써니님 때문~ ^^
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 진짜 좋죠?
<Seony> 제가 처음 만져보고 정말 뿅 갔다니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 맘에 들어요 ^____^
<AutoWiZ_znc> 개인 방화벽 구축해놓고 쓰고 싶어요
<Seony> 저도 그래서 베어본 사야하나 말아야하나 고민하는 거에요
<Seony> 저희는 그걸 사무실에서 마스터-슬레이브로 구성해서 써요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 비아코 베어본 처음 나왔을대
<AutoWiZ_znc> 사고싶어서 안달났었었는데. 지금은 막 지름신온건 아닌데 , 하나 있으면 좋겠어요
<AutoWiZ_znc> artigo 인가 그게 원조였는데 요즘은 작은 pc 들 많이 나오니까
<Seony> 요즘 미니피씨들 많아요
<Seony> 저는 저전력으로 쓰고싶긴한데...
<Seony> pfSense에서 공식적으로 판매하는 제품이 있는데 가격이 좀 비싸요
<Seony> 칩셋을 인텔꺼 써서 그렇다는데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 무쟈게 고민 중입니다..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 가는김에 배터리로 미니 pc 용 ups 도 마련할까 싶기도 하고 ㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ http://www.viaembedded.com/en/systems/small-form-factor-pcs/artigo-a1300/ 맘에 들었는데
<AutoWiZ_znc> 넘 비싸네요
<Seony> 가격이 어딨어요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 국내 구매 대행에서는 90만원 부르구요
<Seony> 헐...  그건 좀 너무한데요
<Seony> VIA 칩셋인데..
<AutoWiZ_znc> ebay 에서는 60만원 정도 하는듯 ( 하긴 산업용 수준이네요 전원도 12v 입력이고)
<Seony> 차라리 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856205007
<Seony> 이거 사서 램이랑 하드 박는게 낫겠는데요
<AutoWiZ_znc> fanless 니까 지게차 같은데도 달 수 있고
<AutoWiZ_znc> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-VIA-ARTiGO-Pico-ITX-Builder-Kit-A1000-Barebones-PC-C7-1GHZ-CPU-DDR2-/141648738474?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20faec38aa
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이게 아티고 초기모델일텐데 저건 cpu 딸릴지도 모르겠어요 . 저게 딱 5.25" 베이에 장착 할 수 있어서
<AutoWiZ_znc> pc 안에 pc 라는 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이건, 랜포트가 하나이고 또 기가빗도 아니네요..
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아 랜포트랑 속도를 신경 못썼네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 얇고 작은데 랜카드 3 이상 되는 모델 찾는중입니다.
<Seony> 가격대는요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 가격대는 일단 don't care 로 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럼 딱 이거네요
<Seony> https://store.pfsense.org/SG2440
<AutoWiZ_znc> 이참에 pfSense 국내 총판을 노려볼까요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 https://store.pfsense.org/SG2220 이거 사고싶은데, 아직 출시가 안됐어요
<Seony> 2440 모델은 너무 비싸고...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-09
<AutoWiZ_znc> 딱 포트 3개가 좋은데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ  뭐 아니면 위 아래로 2대를 놓는것도 방법이지요
<Seony> 근데 2440 모델 리뷰보면, 좋긴 좋은가봐요
<AutoWiZ_znc> pfSense 어플이 좋다보니 다~ 더 좋아보이는듯
<Seony> 근데 신기한게, 390만대를 아톰씨퓨로 처리한다는게 신기해요..
<Seony> Maximum Active Connections: 3,900,000 라고 나와있거든요
<Seony> 참고로 말씀드리면, 2440 모델에는 AES 복호화 하드웨어 모듈이 달려있대요
<Seony> 그래서 VPN 돌리는데 제격이라네요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 정말 알차게 잘 만들었네요
<Seony> 실무에서 pfsense 쓰는 사람 입장으로, 저는 진짜 pfsense 찬양합니다 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> bsd 코어에 정말 기본 OS 만 올리고 만들었으니 가능한거 같아요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 한국어 번역은 안되어 있겠지요? 저는 영문이 더 좋은데 꼭 한국 사람들은 번역된걸 찾는 , 저희 회사 엔지니어들도
<AutoWiZ_znc> 번역본을 찾으니 환장할 노릇 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 없는거 같네요...
<AutoWiZ_znc> php 라고 생각하면
<AutoWiZ_znc> 손이 좀 가긴 해도 번역 가능할것도 같긴 한데 음... lighthttp 에서도 지정을 해야 한다고 치면 메모리를 더 먹어버릴려나요 ? 흐음 막 해보고 싶은 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 그래봐야 메모리는 얼마 안먹을거 같은데요
<Seony> 어차피 오픈소스니까 맘대로 고칠 수 있어서 편하긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아.. 뭐 물어보고싶은거 있었는데 잠깐사이 또 잊어버렸네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 생각나면 말씀하세요.  몇시간 동안은 계속 여기 있을 거에요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네~ ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아악
<AutoWiZ_znc> 설치안하고 시디부팅으로 해서 테스트 하고 있었는데 룰 백업 안하고 재부팅 시켜버렸어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐.. 저런...
<AutoWiZ_znc> 순간 재부팅 잘 되는지 확인해보고 싶다는 생각이 들더니 그대로 실행 ~
<HolyKnight> @AcJeen: 덧붙여, 가끔 뉴스에 수백조원대의 이익이 달린 산업기밀이 스파이에 의해 유출...이 따위 얘기가 종종 나가는데, 그게 다 희망사항을 밑도 끝도 없이 반영한 것. 쉽게 말하자면 G20정상회담의 20조 경제효과 같은 거.
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 오늘도 어김없이 오셨군요 홀라나이트님
<HolyKnight> @CEOJeonghoonLee: "아. 씨바. 나는 어떻게 회사 나와서 월급 타먹는 값을 못하냐. 아이 씨. 이러면 나 도둑놈인데... 썅." 이라고 늘 자학하는 사람이 있었음.
<HolyKnight> 이 사람이 기프티콘 발명자임.
<HolyKnight> #실화
<HolyKnight> 네
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 음... 생각이 독특하신 분이셨군요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 아.. .드라마 보는데 ... 쇠주 드시는데... 저 술 별로 안좋아하는데 갑자기 술이 땡기네요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 제친구들은 제가 술 안좋아한다고 하면 웃지만요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 네이버 로그인이 안되네요 저만 그런걸까요?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 라우팅 설정을 바꿔서 그런걸까나 ㅠㅠ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 서니님 계시나요
<AutoWiZ_znc> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2554279&cate=112767#bookmark_product_information
<AutoWiZ_znc> 나름 괜찮은듯
<AutoWiZ_znc> 어? cpu 미포함이네요 취소 취소
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> @bc1318668: 방금 친구랑 학교식당에서 밥 먹는데 옆에 중년 대학원생 남녀 둘이서 밥을 먹는데 그 중 남자가 말하는 내용 듣고 소리지를 뻔 했다. "남성의 성욕을 여자들이 이해해줘야한다니까? 교수가 여학생 성추행했다고 여기저기서 잘리고 이게 말이돼?
<AutoWiZ_znc> 꺄아악 ... 확 땅속에 머리만 남기고 심어버려야 해요 그런놈은
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> @inventeam: [인터뷰] 팀 스위니 대표 "언리얼 엔진4, 무료화 이후 사용자 수 25배 증가" http://www.inven.co.kr/webzine/news/?news=132073 #inven
<HolyKnight> @Shine9000s: 사실 헬조센이란 단어 나도 처음에 좀 그랬는데, 그냥 전체적인 사회분위기가 조선 말기의 병신같은 봉건사회 그대로인 것 같아서 이만큼 이 시궁창 같은 나라를 잘 표현하는 단어가 없다고 생각하게 되버렸지. 헬조센이 괜히 헬조센이 아닙니다. 여러분.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-05-10
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요 ~~
<Demonion> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen&mbsIdx=2390065&cpage=3
<ghg_> 안녕하세요~ irc 한번 들어와봤습니다. ㅎㅎ
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 오늘도 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> @estima7: 벤처 창업자에게 병역특례 추진 http://mnews.joins.com/news/article/article.aspx?total_id=17770836 너무 지나친 것 아닐까. 창업을 하면 군대를 안가도 된다면 '병역을 위한 창업'이 급증할지도. 이것보다는 스타트업이 성공할 수 있도록 규제와 대기업중심환경을 바꿔주는 것이 더
<HolyKnight> 필요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<AutoWiZ_znc> 산뜻하면서도 우중충 하면서도 우울하면서도 뭔가 신나는 일이 생길것 같은 월요일 아침 입니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 결국은 재벌 아들이 스타트ㅡ업하겟군요.
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-09
<jun_mobile> 안녕하세요~
<jun_mobile> 백수로 접속했습니다~
<autowiz> 으음 간만에 쉬는거니까 축하를 해야하나
<autowiz> 위로를 해야하나
<jun_mobile> 놀고있으니 시간 잘가더라구요ㅎㅎ
<jun_mobile> 목요일부터해서 일요일까지 어머니 모시고 여행갔다왔습니다ㅎ
<autowiz> 나도 여행 가고 싶으다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 네 그냥 보람있지는 않았지만 쉬기는 했습니다.
<bluedusk> 저도 백수 하고 싶
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<jun_mobile> 안녕하세요~
<jun_mobile> lex님 저 엊그제 광양갔다왔어요!!!
<autowiz> 블더님은 능력 있으셔서 언제든 뱍수 랑 직장인을 선택할 수 있으실거 같은데요
<autowiz> 허허허허
<autowiz> 뱍수 -> 백수
<bluedusk> 전 이미 무능력자인거 다 소문나서
<autowiz> 무한의 능력을 가지셨다는 말씀이시겠지요
<lexlove> 오늘은 배가 빨리 고픕니다.
<autowiz> 아이고 우리 렉스님 배고프시면 안되는데 말이지요
<lexlove> 저희 삼실에는 먹을 것이 없어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 커피밖에 없어요.
<autowiz> 렉스님은 이슬만 드시고 사실거 같아요~
<lexlove> 전 이슬 못마셔요~~~ 맥주밖에 못 마셔요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 배가 24시간 빵빵한게 좀 힘드네요
<autowiz> 뭔가 문제가 있는건지 갑자기 덜컥 겁이 나고 있습니다.
<lexlove> 가스가 차는 거 아녀요?
<autowiz> 단순히 가스만 차는거면 괜찮을때도 있고 그럴것도 같은데 그건 아닌거 같습니다. 일단 뱃살이 두툼하게 잡히는거 보니 복부 자빙은 엄청 있는거같구요
<autowiz> 복부지방이 이정도면 내장지방도 꽤 있을거같고.
<autowiz> 다만 장지중에 하나가 부풀어 오른다던가 그런건 아닌가 살짝 걱정이 되기도 해서 병원 한번 가봐야 할거 같습니다.
<lexlove> 병원에 가보셔야겠네요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 병원은 무서워서 가기싫은데 같이가줄 사람을 찾아봐야 할까요? ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 앗 서니님 안녕학세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> feren 군도 안뇽~~
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 우리 feren 이 요즘은 뭐하고 놀고 있을려나?
<ferendevelop> 딱히 하는게 없는 것 같습니다ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 이봐이봐
<autowiz> 벌써 5월 9일 인데
<autowiz> 5월이 1/3 이 다 지나가가는데
<autowiz> 뭐하고 있는고얌? -_-;;;
<autowiz> 흑 ㅠㅠ  나 생~ 당했음
<ferendevelop> 헐헐 밥 먹고 왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 맛있게 먹었는감?
<bluedusk> 역시
<bluedusk> 여자친구가 없는데에는 다 이유가 있다니깐요
<bluedusk> 세상일에는 모두 원인과 결과가 있는 법인데
<bluedusk> 원인을 파악할 생각은 안하고 결과만 가지고 징징거리면.. ㅠ
<autowiz> 원인은 뭘까요?
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 옙 맛있게 먹었습니다ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz> 헤드님 안녕하세요~
<head|office> 오즈님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 아요즘 회사 분위기 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 맨날 불평 불만 터트리던 대리가 가서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 분위기 좋아졋어요 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요!
<head|office> 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<matthewkim> :D
<autowiz> 매튜님도 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 호호 헤드님 축하드립니다.
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 나이스한 기분이네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어지간히도 속을 썬인 모양이십니다
<autowiz> 저는 전에 1년 생일 빠른 동기가 너무 거슬리게 굴어서
<head|office> 그렇게 악질은 아니엇는데 좀 갈구고 그런스타일 ㅡㅡ
<head|office> 진짜 악질은 전 직장에서 있엇죠 뭐
<autowiz> 많은 히스토리가 있으시군요 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> ㅜㅜ 그래도 적응이 되서 이제 여기 직장에 잘 다니고 있어요
<bluedusk> 음?
<head|office> 여기는 그래도 돈 밀리진 않아서 괜찮네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 맨날 불평 불만 터트리는 대리는 전데요..
<head|office> 야근 많이 하긴해도 원래 설계판이 그러니 .. 그러려니 학 ^^ㅣ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<head|office> 아 근데 제 대리는 회사 떄려쳐야한다고 맨날 그랫어요 분위기를 흐리고 그랫지요
<head|office> 블루 더스크님은 안그러실거같은데 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 출장갑니다~~
<autowiz> 형님 감기는 다 나으셨어요?
<bluedusk> 그게 사람을 그냥 보는거랑 오프라인에서 보는거랑 달라요
<bluedusk> 그리고 아는거랑 같이 일해보는거랑도 다르고..
<bluedusk> 그냥 만나는거랑 사귈때랑도 다르고..
<autowiz> 네 같이 일해보면
<bluedusk> 사귀는거랑 결혼해서 살때랑 또 다르고..
<autowiz> 참 힘든 경우 많이 있지요
<bluedusk> 하아..
<bluedusk> 걍 혼자 살아야지
<bluedusk> 인생 뭐 있나요
<bluedusk> 혼자 사는거지
<autowiz> 아직 포기는 이릅니다.
<Seony> 혹시 ssmtp 운영해보신 분 계세요?
<funfunyoo> 아.. 내 얘기였구나.. 어 덕분에(?) 감기 다 나았어 ^^
<head|office> 허허
<head|office> 더스크님은 어디 직종이에요?
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 엔지니어 나브룽에잉요
<bluedusk> 전에는 리눅스? (redhat )엔지니어였고 지금은..
<bluedusk> 잡다한거 다 해요 .. 그냥 잡부..
<head|office> 엔지니어시구나
<head|office> 대단대단+_+
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<head|office> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요, 출근합니다 :-)
<pchero_work> 드뎌 한국 가네요. ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<HolyKnight> http://m.cafe.daum.net/WorldcupLove/Knj/2551011?svc=kakaotalkTab
<ferendevelop> 개인적으로 좀 맘에 듭니다..ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 남편 깨우기 https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wUIcxSlVrTY/Vy9f8laZ4kI/AAAAAAAAC0Q/NLrS2iU64NkLVeoyrwLs9XNbpIKrQv0TQCLcB/s1600/30.gif
<HolyKnight> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/10series/geforce-gtx-1080
<HolyKnight> http://ehclub.co.kr/2424
<black_> dd
<black_> 안녕하세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 토요일날 차 엔진오일 교체하러 갔다가 정비소에서 휠 잠금 키를 깜빡하는 바람에 일하다말고 정비소 가야하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 귀찮아
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-10
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 아~ 요새 계속 바쁩니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 야근까지 하세요?
<lexlove> 아니요. ㅎㅎ 좀 늦게 퇴근해봐야 30분이에요.
<lexlove> 이제 제가 일을 좀 할줄 아나봐요. 좀 많이졌어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 야근할 정도만 아니면, 할일이 많은게 나쁘진 않을 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네.^^
<lexlove> 이제 제가 만든 서류가 외부로 나가기 때문에 신경을 많이 썼더니 위장병이 낫질 않아요.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 안녕하세요~!~!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> feren 하이~
<darknite> hello
<ferendevelop> hi
<darknite> anyone speak english?
<autowiz> seony can speak English well.
<darknite> really
<autowiz> 렉스님 일 많아 지셔서 어떡해요 ㅠㅠ  좀 바쁘다가 덜 바빠질 수 도 있지 않을까요? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 여름엔 안바쁩니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안바쁘실때는 건담조립 하시는건가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> MS 08 소대가 참 재미났었지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그 애니 소장하고 있지요
<autowiz> 아 같이 보자고 말씀드리고 싶지만 . 품절녀이신지라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 옼토위즈님 실망이에요
<autowiz> 음 ㅠㅠ 어떤부분이 실망이신건가요? ㅠㅠ  렉스님께 같이보자고 하면 실망안하실건가요?
<autowiz> 메신저 whatsapp 이나 telegram 많이들 쓰시나요?
<Seony> 텔레그램 깔아는 놨어요
<autowiz> darknite 님이 말레이지아 분이신데
<Seony> 일단, 카톡 프로필에 되도록이면 텔레그램으로 메시지 달라고도 적었구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 메신저 둘중에 쓰는거 있냐고 물어보시더라구요. 생각난김에
<ferendevelop> 전 Telegram 자주 써요~
<autowiz> 뭔가 하나 가입을 해볼까 싶기도 하고
<ferendevelop> 저는 텔레그램에 한 표
<autowiz> 음 텔레그램 아이콘이 더 의미가 있어보이네요
<autowiz> 설치 고고
<funfunyoo> 카톡, 라인, 페북 메신저를 주로 사용 중인 1인 입니다
<autowiz> 형님 국제적으로 놀려면
<autowiz> 텔레그램이 좋답니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 외국에선 텔레그램 잘 안쓸걸요.  왓츠앱이 외국에서 대세죠
<autowiz> 하긴 라인도 많이 쓰는 나라 많던데요 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 국제적으로도 텔레그램 잘 안쓰던데... ;;;;;
<autowiz> 아 제가 너무 갔네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 죄송합니다.
<funfunyoo> 국제적으로 라고 하면 Skype 지
<autowiz> 스카이프 아 잊어버리고 있었네요
<Seony> funfunyoo, 안녕하세요.  제가 저번에 말씀드린 첨부한 문서 보셨어요?
<bluedusk> 근데 어디서 쓸려는 메신져인지 몰라도 리눅스 사용자 모임에서 쓸꺼면 리눅스 호환 여부 정도는.. 고려해야 하는거 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 안드로이드 폰으로 많이 쓰니까 데탑은 또 잊어버리고 있었네요
<darknite> helo
<autowiz> ping 프로그램 처럼 ctrl + c  눌렀을때 특정 메시지를 출력하고 싶은데
<autowiz> 구글에 찾아보면 금방 나오겠지요?
<autowiz> PotatoGim: 한테 물어보는게 빠를려나? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 핑 소스코드에서 ctrl+c 처리하는 부분만 보면 되지않을까 하는 간단한 생각이... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아그런 방법을 왜 못 떠올렸을까요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 스펨 전화가 와서
<autowiz> 신발플러스라고 앱이 알려주길래 신발 파는건가 하고 받았는데
<autowiz> U플러스 광고전화 네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 신발 플러스 어감이 웃기네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 신발에 ㄴ 하나만 빼면 재밌겠다
<autowiz> 게임하다가 나온 용어지요
<autowiz> 욕설이 필터링 걸리니까 살짝 돌려 말하는것들 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> funfun 형님
<autowiz> 점심은 드셨나요?
<autowiz> 저는 오늘은 뭘 먹을까 고민입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 맛점하셧나요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 열심히 ...................   점을 찍고 있습니다.
<head|office> 맛점점점점점점점점점점점점점점점점점점점점
<PotatoGim> 음?! 단순히 쉘에서 ctrl+c 잡으시려는거면
<autowiz> 점점 더 멀어지나봐?
<PotatoGim> INT 시그널을 잡으시면...
<head|office> 아재개그 좀 하시나봐요
<head|office> 오즈님은 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 닉을 오즈에서 아재로 바꿔야 하나 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아~~ 감자가 새 키보드 가져와서 코딩해주면 좋겠다~   그럼 이뻐라 해줄텐데 ... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ( 이미 헌 키보드가 되버렸나 ㅋㅋ )
<autowiz> 일단 ping 소스 다운받고 , 시그널 처리하는 문서를 쫙 다 읽어봐야 겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아직까지 광이 나는 새 키보드입니다 ㅜ
<autowiz> 점심은 먹었는고 ?
<bluedusk> 전 사실 개발은 몰라요
<bluedusk> 신발도 모르고..
<autowiz> 걱정하지 마십시요 , 알게 되실겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 점심 먹었슴다 ^^
<funfunyoo> ping 은 다들 아시겠지만 TCP 와 UDP 를 사용하지 않고 건너뛰어요
<funfunyoo> 즉, IP 와 ICMP 만 사용하는 거니...
<funfunyoo> 메시지...의 정의에 따라 키 입력을 polling 으로 받아서 처리한 후 특정 키 입력 받았을 때 별도 메시지를 송신하는 식으로 구현해야 될 거 같아요
<autowiz> 집에 다녀오겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 항상 전화 늦게 끊는 게 습관이 되어서… 어디서 서비스 신청하거나 그런 전화 때도 상대방이 먼저 끊길 기다리다보니 통화상대랑 묘한 신경전(?)을 벌일 때가 있음 ㅋㅋ 당황스러움...
<autowiz> I'm back
<head|office> 엇
<head|office> 오즈님 하잇!
<ferendevelop> 엇
<head|office> 오잉
<ferendevelop> 오즈님 헤드님 반가워요!
<head|office> 페렌님하고 동시에 아이백 봣나보다
<head|office> 찌찌뽕!
<ferendevelop> 아야!
<ferendevelop> 아파요ㅠㅠ 놓아 주세요
<head|office> 빙글빙글 돌리는중
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이얌
<head|office> 이얍
<head|office> 뽕!!!
<head|office> 아이쿠 떨어졋네
<ferendevelop> 으아아아ㅠㅠㅜ
<ferendevelop> 제 살점요?ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 페렌님 찌찌..
<head|office> 여기 제손에....
<ferendevelop> ...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아악 뭘 돌려요 상상되구로 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아아악 ~~
<ferendevelop> 아직도 아파요 ㅠㅠ
<darknite> hello
<ferendevelop> darknite: hi
<darknite> ferendevelop..how are you
<autowiz> hello
<autowiz> darknit_e did you go home ? or still office ?
<ferendevelop> darknite: fine, i'm working now, but really bored because there are no customers.
<darknite> autowiz..i'm home
<darknite> ferendevelop: why? wow...great english
<ferendevelop> darknite: maybe the raining here now. i speak great english? well.. i have used the translator :D
<darknite> ferendevelop: really? i thought you speak english well
<ferendevelop> darknite: thx you for saying that. :D
<darknite> ferendevelop : okay
<ferendevelop> 어느덧 퇴근도 얼마 안 남았네요.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 뭐하고 계십니까ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 영어 공부  아니아니
<autowiz> feren 수학 공부하라고 기도하고 있지 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 열심히 하겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 슬슬 하루 계획표를 잡아야겠어요
<autowiz> 계획표 세우고 보여줘~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 새우고 세우고 ... 아 어렵네
<ferendevelop> 넵ㅎㅎ 세우게 되면 바로 보여드릴께요
<ferendevelop> 퇴근합니다~
<autowiz> 즐퇴하시오~
<ferendevelop> 집 가다가 길거리에서 주무시는 분 보고 신고하고 이제 집 왔습니다
<autowiz> 업어다 드려야지요
<autowiz> 경찰 도착하는거 확인하고 온거야?
<ferendevelop> 넵
<autowiz> 잘했군 잘했어
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ferendevelop> 혹시 어떤걸 공부하시고 그걸 따로 정리하는 방법 있으시나요?
<PotatoGim> 그냥 만만한 위키에...
<ferendevelop> PotatoGim: 어떤 위키 엔진 쓰고 계시나요!?
<PotatoGim> 저는 미디어위키 쓰고 있습니다~!
<PotatoGim> 이쁘게 꾸미기에는 능력이 후달려서.
<PotatoGim> 그냥 필요한 플러그인만 대충 붙여다가...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 주소를 주시오 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 역시 미디어위키인가요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 바보 같이 들릴지 모르겠지만 에디터 디자인이 못 생겨서 접었어요ㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> autowiz: potatogim.net 입니다..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음..
<PotatoGim> 모니위키, 도쿠위키, twiki, tiddlywiki 등등 떠돌아 다녔었는데...
<PotatoGim> 목적이 제일 중요한 것 갈더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://securityexpose.blogspot.com 이런것도 있어요
<PotatoGim> 저는 수식, 이미지, 그래프 등의 시각화가 타이프로 가능하면서 한글을 전자책 형태로 변환이 어느정도 가능한 위키를 고민했는데...
<PotatoGim> 그나마 미디어위키가 만족스럽더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 어지간한 시각화는 전부 latex으로 넘기고...
<PotatoGim> 블로그도 네이버 블로그나 텍스트큐브나 티스토리 등을 전전해보니... 남기기 위해 축적할 수 있는 자료로는 관리에 손이 많이 가더라구요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 블로그 잘 운영하시는 분들을 보면 정말 대단하신...
<PotatoGim> 어우... 과음을 했더니 죽겄네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 아이고 우리 감자님 과음하셨구나 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 입사자 환영 회식이었는데...
<PotatoGim> 간단히 마시고 도망가려고 했던 계획이 실패했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘은 늦은 시간까지 어떤 작업 하세요?
<autowiz> 주석 달고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 소스코드 공부하시는 거군요
<autowiz> 제가짠걸 시간이 더 지나기전에 주석다는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 성태 하이
<autowiz> feren 하이
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요!
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 안녕하세요 흐흐흐
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 아직도 작업 중이세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시, 서버의 전력소모가 얼마나 되는지 계산하는 방법이 따로 있을까요?
<autowiz> 네 ㅠㅠ 슬슬 졸리는데 조금 자야할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 실시간 값이 필요하신건가요? 스팩상
<autowiz> 유추가 필요하신건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 실시간값은 아니구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 데이터센터에서 요구해서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버 이전 프로젝트 시작하거든요
<autowiz> 벤더 머신들은 데이터 시트에 나와 있었던거 같습니다만.
<autowiz> 저도 2년전에 서버좀 많이 바꾸면서 렉 당 소비전력 계산하고 그랬었거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 정 안되면 씨퓨 램 보드 하드만 계산해봐야겠군요
<autowiz> 아니면 파워 서플라이 용량 으로 하기도 했구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 실시간 전력소모량은 리눅스 커널에서 제공해주는 거 같더라구요
<autowiz> max 쳐도 한개로 버틸 수 있으니까
<autowiz> 보통 파워 2개인 서버는 1개 용량을 max  로
<autowiz> idle 시 전력량은 30% 정도
<autowiz> 부하시는 70~80% 정도
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 사실은 걍 파워서플라이 용량으로 하려고 했는데요, 저희 시스코 스위치 중 1000와트 달린거 시스코 홈피 보니까 풀로드시 446이라네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 로 그냥 계산해버렸어요
<autowiz> 스위치... 아 요즘 시스코가 통합 제품 나오지요
<autowiz> 스위치 랑 백본은 좀 까다롭습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 말씀하신대로 제조사 데이터시트 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 백본같은건 슬롯당 전력 소모량이 나오니까 그걸로 계산해봐야하구요
<autowiz> 서버들은 데이터시트보면 나와있을겁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 근데 데이터세트 보니 걍 하드웨어 스펙만 적혀있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시스코 말고 모델명을 하나 불러주세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 서버요?
<autowiz> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> Lenovo RD340
<autowiz> hp  서버들은 정확히 몇와트 가 입력되는지 나와있는데
<autowiz> 저녀석은 안보이네요. 일단은 550 와트 두개가 핫스왑이니까 550 W 라고 생각하면 될거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 씨퓨만 보이는군요...
<autowiz> (출력보다 입력이 와트가 더 높기는한데 그부분은 어느쪽 값을 원하는지 다시 여쭤보시는것도 방법일거 같습니다 )
<autowiz> 생가보다 팬이나 하드가 좀 먹어서
<ircCloud^Seony> 제조사에서 데이터센터 플래너 라고 하는 프로그램을 제공해줘서 이걸로 계산 때려보는데, 생각보다 적게 나가네요
<autowiz> 얼마정도 나가나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 250 정도요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제온 씨퓨 2개에 램 32기가, 레이드카드, 하드 2개 정도 달린 서버 기준으로 해서 저리 나오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 램 160기가 꼽힌건 300 정도
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-11
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz> 감자님 안뇽~~
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 어제 퇴근하다가 차사고 났습니다.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저는 쫌 억울한데 제가 뒷차다보니 제 과실이 많이 나온다고 합니다.  >.,
<Seony> 블랙박스 쓰시죠?
<lexlove> 네 보냈죠
<autowiz> 어머나 몸은 괜찮으세요?
<lexlove> 문제는 두차가 지나가는 시점이 막 황색불로 바뀐 시점이라서 상대방과실이 적다네요.
<autowiz> 많이 놀라셨죠?
<lexlove> 엄청 놀랬죠.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 온 삭신이 쑤셔요
<autowiz> 내일되면 더 아플 수 도 있으시니까 조심하셔요~
<Seony> 한국은 블랙박스 없는 차가 없더라구요.  구조 자체가 없으면 안되니...
<lexlove> 거기가 삼거리인데 1차선은 좌회전차선, 2차선은 좌회전과 직전 겸용차선입니다. 상대방차는 1차선을 저는 2차선을 주행중이었어요
<autowiz> 훅 들어온건가요?
<lexlove> 노란불로 바뀌니 이차가 멈추면서 반듯하게 서는 바람에 2차선으로 들어와서 서버렸어요.
<lexlove> 그쵸 훅 들어왔죠.
<lexlove> 제가 뭘 할수없는 상황에서 브레이크를 밟았지만 그대로 들이받았죠.
<autowiz> 불행중 다행으로 오른쪽으로 급하게 피하다가
<autowiz> 오른쪽에 있던 람보르기니나 벤틀리 안밖았으면 놀라긴 하셨지만 잘하신겁니다
<lexlove> 영상을 보여드리고 싶네요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 나중에 보여주세요.
<autowiz> 그게 못피할정도면 과속이 아니면 비율이 더 적게 나올텐데요
<autowiz> 뒤차가
<lexlove> 제 보험회사에서는 황색불로 바뀐 시점이라서 앞차과실 잡아도 10~20%라고 그쪽과 타협하자고 합니다. 병원에 안가고 렌트 안하는 조건으로 저희 과실 100%로 하자네요
<autowiz> 무슨 어처구니 없는
<lexlove> 저는 억울해서 잠시 보류중입니다.
<lexlove> 좀 알아봐야겠다고 해놨습니다
<autowiz> 저라면 끝까지 갑니다. 일단 급하게 차선변경한건 앞차잖아요
<lexlove> 오즈님 메일로 영상 보내드릴까요? 함보실래요?
<autowiz> 네네
<autowiz> 제 메일 알고 계시던가요?
<lexlove> 모릅니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으음... 기억이 흐릿하네요
<autowiz> autowiz@nate.com 여긴 뭐 공개용 이니 이쪽으로 보내셔도 됩니다.
<autowiz> lex 님 차는 좀 괜찮으세요?
<autowiz> 좀 에매하긴 하네요
<autowiz> 분명히 넘어온건 맞는데 하......
<lexlove> 저는 좀 억울합니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 제차 견적은 지금 현재는 90만원입니다.
<autowiz> 살다보면 억울할때도 있습니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 사람 많이 안다친 걸 다행이라고 생각해야겠지요?
<autowiz> 자차 들어가 계신거죠? 보험료 상승은 하겠지만
<lexlove> 네 자차 들어있어요
<autowiz> 네 어쨋거나 사람안다친게 다행입니다. 앞차도 뒤차도
<autowiz> 근데 문제가 렉스님이나 앞차 운전자분이 병원 입원하게 되시는 경우가 생기면 음...
<lexlove> 보험 보상과에서 하라는대루 해야겠지요?
<lexlove> 그니까 그걸 전제로 타협하자고 하네요
<autowiz> 보통은 내 차 보험회사 직원은 내편이 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 경험도 많을텍고 듣는게 나쁘지 않습니다.
<lexlove> 상대방 보험담당자 : 010-5151-2676   제 보험 보상과 : 010-5151-2286 쫌 이상합니다
<lexlove> 경찰서에 전화해볼까봐요
<autowiz> 같은 보험 회사 인가요?
<lexlove> 그렇대요
<autowiz> 회사폰일 수 있는데
<lexlove> 상대방측에서 전화했는데 같은 보험사더라구요
<autowiz> 아는사람일 확률도 많겠네요
<lexlove> 만약 같다면 한쪽에 유리하게 할 수도 있지 않나요?
<autowiz> 네 그럴거 같습니다.
<lexlove> 그쵸???? 경찰서에 전화해보고 싶네요
<autowiz> cctv 판독해주는 서비스 같은거 찾아봐야겠습니다.
<autowiz> 그쪽 차는 수리비 얼마나 나올까요?
<lexlove> 보험회사 보상과에 전화했어요. 타협하는 걸로.....
<autowiz> 메인 프레임이라 교체할려면 차몸통을 바꾸는거긴한데
<lexlove> 제 무사고경력이 이제 날아가버렸어요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. 저정도면 뭐 좀 쎄게 박은 접촉사고지요
<autowiz> 혹시...SM 운전자분께 원한 산건 없으시지요?
<autowiz> 모르시는 분인거지요? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 모르는 사람입니다.
<lexlove> 운전 초보 같습니다. 어떻게 그렇게 멈춥니까.....
<autowiz> 네 겁나 당황스럽게 멈추네요 차선을 지키고 서던가
<head|office> 에구 사고나셧어요?
<autowiz> 모자이크 처리 중입니다.
<autowiz> 나중에 함 보시죠 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 렉스님 모자이크 처리하고 보여주시는건가요?
<autowiz> 제가 모자이크 해볼려구요
<Seony> 여기계신 분들 거의다 얼굴을 알긴 하지만 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 상대방 차때문에요
<lexlove> 일단 영상에 사람은 안나옵니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<darknite> hello
<Seony> hi
<darknite> good morning
<autowiz> hi darknite
<darknite> hi
<head|office> 다크나이트 저분은 외국인이신가?
<matthewkim> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 네 저랑 불편한 대화를 계속 하고 계십니다. 간만에 사전 찾으면서 채팅합니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 말레이시아 채널 놔두고 왜 여기 오는지 모르겠군요
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 아 말레이시아 사람이에요?
<head|office> 우분투 한국채널엔 왜 왓을까 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러게요 심심해서 왔나보지요 ㅎㅎㅅ
<head|office> 똠양굼 이라고 말할껄 그랫나봐요 ㅎ
<head|office> 근데 말레이시아 사람이란거는 어떻게 하신거에요?
<head|office> 아이피로 아셧나유?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 똠양꿍 말레이 음식 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저랑 whatsapp 친구 까지 맺었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 영어로 쿼리중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz, 말레이 채널 놔두고 왜 여기 오는지 물어보세요
<Seony> 말레이 채널 있는지 몰라서 온거 아니면, 분명 이유가 있을테니
<autowiz> 지인이 얼마전에 한국 놀러왔다고 들었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그래서 갑자기 한번 들어와 봤는지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz> feren 하이
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 그럼 걍 한국드라마 보고 한국 좋아해서 들어온 케이스 비스무리하겠군오ㅛ
<autowiz> 그럴지도요
<bluedusk> 영어로 쿼리중이라니..역시 능력자시군요
<bluedusk> SQL로 쿼리중이라는것보다 더 놀랍네요
<Seony> 원래 query는 영어 아닌가요? ㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 그렇군요.;
<autowiz> 렉스님 식사는 하셨어요?
<autowiz> 메일 보냈습니다. 모자이크 씌웠으니 확인함 해보세요
<autowiz> 그 아침마다 나오는 블렉박스로 보는 세상에 제보하면 자문같은거 해주는것도 같던데요
<autowiz> 방송용을도 뽑혀야만 자문해주는걸까요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 을도 -> 으로
<autowiz> 요즘 정말 몸이 이상하네요
<autowiz> 지난시즌에 보드타다가 다쳤던 오른발목이 아직 아프네요 다 나은줄 알았는데
<autowiz> 뭐 하나 다치면 기본이 8개월쯤 걸리는거 같습니다. 예전같았으면 한달이면 됐을거같은데 말이지요.
<head|office> 아 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 보드 타다가 다치셧어요?
<head|office> 크게 다치는데 보드는 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> http://www.knia.or.kr/consumer/car-guide/car-guide04/
<head|office> 아 써니님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 부딛치지는 않고 겨우 피하긴했는데 그 후에 저혼자 몇바퀴 굴렀죠 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 똠양꿍 말레이음식 아니지여 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 착각 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 보드
<head|office> 아 s자로 타는거 무지 어렵던데
<autowiz> 저도 S 자로 타지는 못하고 S 자로 구를 수 만 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 에스라인
<autowiz> 콘덴싱 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 오 보드..!
<ferendevelop> 전 스키는 타봤지만 보드는 한번도 안 타봤네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 메인보드 두장 가져가서
<autowiz> 타면 돼~
<lexlove> autowiz: 모자이크처리된 영상 봤어요.^^
<autowiz> 간만에 한다고 오래걸렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 잘하셨네요.^^
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저는 좀 억울하지만 우리나라 도로법규상 들이받은 차의 과실이 대부분이래요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 경찰서에 전화해봤는데 보험회사 보상과가 제일 잘 알거라고 말씀하시네요.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네 비가오고 시야도 안좋고 운도 안좋았는데
<autowiz> 좀 반응속도가 빠른사람이면 피할 수 도 있었을거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 그게 영상으로 보기엔 느려보여도 순식간의 일이였어요.ㅠ
<lexlove> 억;;; (브레이크) 밖에 다른거 할 틈이 없었어요.
<lexlove> 상황판단이 좀 느렸던 것 중의 하나가  앞차가 그런 돌발행동을 할 것이라는 예측을 못했기 때문이기도 한거 같습니다.ㅎ
<autowiz> 그렇지요 저런경우 그냥 살짝 선 은 벗어나도 서기야 하겠어 이렇게 되지요.
<lexlove> 그래도 남자분들은 피하셨겠지요?
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그리고 대부분 피하는거 보다 브레이크가 차라리 안전할 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 반반정도요
<lexlove> 빗길이라서 제동이 잘 안됐어요
<autowiz> 아 씨발 뭐야 하면서 급 우회전
<autowiz> 끝에 좀 미끌리신거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 끝이아니라 길~게 미끌어지신거면
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 겁나 무서우셨겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 덜덜덜..쌍시옷을 렉스님이..?!
<autowiz> 저도 사고 한번 나고 나니까 좀 조심하고 위축되는것도 있는데
<autowiz> 반대로 뭐 사고 나기도 하고 그렇구나 하고 담담해 지기도 하고
<lexlove> 전 너무 놀래서 쌍시옷할 틈이 없었어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 받은 사고는 처음이라서요.
<autowiz> 다음에 사고나면 좀 덜 놀래고 그럴거 같습니다. 허허헛
<lexlove> 교통사고는 총 5번~ 제가 받은 건 처음입니다. 보험회사 전화해서 사고처리하는데 차넘버가 생각이 안나더군요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 제 사고영상 소장해야겠어요.^^
<autowiz> 그럴때는 차 앞으로 가서 눈으로 보면 됩니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 당황하면 정말 머리가 하예져서
<autowiz> 매일 얼굴보는 사람 이름이 생각이 안나는 경우도 있어요
<ferendevelop> 전 면허 따러 가야 하는데 요즘들어 차 사고 나는걸 제 눈으로 몇 번 봤더니 무서워서 못 따겠어요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 으음 좀 무서울때도 있을 수 있는데
<autowiz> 용기를 내야지 흠흠
<ferendevelop> 그래야 하는데 제가 엄청 겁보라서..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 어제 사고난 후 제차는 운행이 가능해서 서비스센터까지 제가 몰고 갔어요.
<lexlove> 저보고 좀 강심장이래요. 사고난 후 바로 운전한다고....
<autowiz> 상대방차도 운행은 가능해보이던데요
<Seony> FPS 실사판이라는데, 진짜 이렇게 보니 리얼하네요
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVTrU-PXN4c
<lexlove> autowiz: 상대방차 타이어 터졌어요. 제가 터트렸죠. ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz> 아 차가 좀 치고 올라간다 싶더니
<autowiz> 앞차는 좀 데미지가 있긴 했나보네요.
<autowiz> 아참 렉스님 차 종류가 뭐에요?
<autowiz> 창문은 소울처럼 보인던데
<autowiz> 코란도 였나요?
<lexlove> 아반떼입니다.ㅎ
<ferendevelop> Seony: 엄청 잘 만들었네요.. 진짜 콜옵 느낌 납니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 콜옵의 느낌이 나는게 아니라, 오히려 게임과 현실의 차이를 확실히 보여준다고 생각하는데 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 이거 진짜 사람 죽이는 느낌이에요.ㅠㅠ 저는 못할 듯
<ferendevelop> Seony: 그런가요? 제가 볼 땐 현실성이 조금 떨어지게 만든 것 같아 보여서요
<Seony> 다큐는 아니니깐 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 게임처럼 연출을 많이해서 재미있게 봤네요
<Seony> 종군기자가 카메라 들고 뛰댕기면서 찍은 영상은 아니잖아
<Seony> 연출을 해서 저 정도면 실제는 어떻겠어
<autowiz> 다만 좀 섬뜩하고 잔인한 영화 못보는 분들은 보시기 힘드실거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> 생각도 하기 싫네요..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 얼른 군대를 보내야 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 송중기 처럼 막 총알 사이로 뛰어다녀야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그래야 송혜교 같은 여친 만날 수 있음
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 잘생기면 송중기같이 빡센거 안해도 생겨유 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 잘생기면 숨만 쉬어도 생깁니다
<autowiz> 잘들어 feren . head 님 경험담이시다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> head 님은 잘 생기셔서 숨만 쉬어도 여자들이 말 달려듦
<ferendevelop> 안그래도 어제 특강? 받았습니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다만 숨 안쉬면 곤란함 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠㅠ 어제 헤드님한테 query로 특강 받았습니다
<head|office> 아니에요!!!
<head|office> 전 오징어에요...
<head|office> 대왕오징어입니다
<Seony> 오징어 잘생기지 않았나요?
<Seony> 오징어 겁나 잘생겼는데
<head|office> 그렇다면 문어입니다
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 대왕문어입니다
<head|office> 저 fps 동영상
<head|office> 예전에 봣는데
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ 재밋게 만들엇네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으허허
<autowiz> 역시 버그는 손끝에서 ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 로컬 변수값 글로벌 변수로 복사해야지 하면서
<autowiz> g_var == var ; 했었네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어제 말했던 특정 키 입력 했을때 특정 조건 만드는건 완료 했습니다.
<ferendevelop> 전 중학교 수학(방정식) 서술형 시험 칠 때 '= 기호를 써야 하는데 '=='로 써서 쌤한테 혼났었어요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그냥 signal 함수 사용하니까 끝나더군요
<autowiz> 그선생님 이과 아니셨던건가?
<autowiz> 나는 평소에 손으로 필기하거나 할때도 항상 == 이걸씀.
<autowiz> 쉘스크립트에서 = , == 를 다르게 처리하다보니 심리적으로 압박이 생겨서 습관이 된듯
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 모르겠습니다, 수학 쌤이였으니 이과셨겠죠..?
<funfunyoo> 제가 아는 19금 ...이 아니었군요 ;;;;;;; 쿨럭~~~
<funfunyoo> lexlove 님... 사고 나셨었군요 ㅠ.ㅠ 몸은 괜찮으신 거예요? 큰 일 겪으셨네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz> 몸살처럼 온몸이 아프다고는 하시는데 괜찮으실거 같긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 그래도 몇일 더 있어봐야 알겠지요
<autowiz> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 제가 뒷차라서 입원이 불편합니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 제 보험료의 상승과 직결되어 있습니다.
<funfunyoo> 에효 ㅠ.ㅠ
<funfunyoo> 비용도 문제지만... 그래도 몸을 더 먼저 생각하셔야 할 껀데요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> 전날 체육대회 한 느낌입니다.ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> ㅠ.ㅠ 그래도 꼭 제대로 체크하셔요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> 네.^^
<lexlove> 제가 좀 재수가 없는 편이에요.
<lexlove> 예전에 버스정류장에서 버스를 기다리는데 도로한가운데서 주먹만한 돌이 날아와서 제 무릎아래를 강타했어요.
<funfunyoo> 뜨헉~~~~~~~~~~~ (*_*)
<lexlove> 그 정류장에 한 30명 이상 있었거든요.
<lexlove> 그 많은 사람들 중 왜 저일까요?
<lexlove> 그때는 어릴때라서 아픔보다 부끄러움이 더 컸어요. 사람들이 신기하니까 막 와서 제 다친 곳 쳐다보고 가는 거에요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 망할사람들이네 ㅡㅡ
<head|office> 도와줘야지 신기하다고 구경질을 ㅡㅡ
<lexlove> 출근해서 보니 스타킹을 신고 있었는데 상처와 스타킹이 혼연일체가 되어 있더라구요. 화장실에서 물에 불려서 떼어내는데 흑;;;; 너무 슬프더라구요
<ferendevelop> 헐..
<head|office> ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 버스정류장에서 돌 맞는 일은 신기한 일이지요.ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 액땜하신거에요
<ferendevelop> 전 예전에 동생이랑 놀이터에서 놀고 있는데
<ferendevelop> 어떤 초등학생들이 BB탄총으로 제 동생 맞추고 히히덕 거리길래
<ferendevelop> 가서 혼낸적 있네요
<head|office> 돌로 찍었다는줄..
<head|office> 그러면 다시는 안덤빌텐데
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저도 약간의 기대를 했어요. 뭘 기대를 한건지..ㅋ
<head|office> 넌 비비탄이냐? 난 돌
<ferendevelop> 그 때 막 뭐라하니깐 학생 어머니 오셔서 뭐하는 짓이냐 그러고ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 이다
<ferendevelop> 결국 사과 받고 음료수 얻어 마셨습니다.
<head|office> 동생의 희생으로 음료수를..
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 비싼 음료수 마셧어야햇을텐데
<head|office> 포카리스웨트 정도는돼야
<ferendevelop> 과일 음료수 마셨어요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 전 출근합니다~!
<lexlove> 저는 곧 퇴근합니다.^^
<head|office> 어이크
<head|office> 완전 칼퇴...
<head|office> 부럽네요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 루리웹에서 또 한번 디비전 문학작품 하나 썼군요
<Seony> http://bbs1.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/detail/pc/41/read?bbsId=G001&itemId=81224&articleId=9271204
<autowiz> 글 잘 썼네요
<Seony> 가끔 루리웹에 문학작품이 한 번씩 올라오죠 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/community/325/read?articleId=30044852&bbsId=G005&itemId=143
<Seony> 원래 예비군 훈련하는데 진지공사에 투입이 가능하게 되어있나? 저거 문제 있어보이는데요
<autowiz> 훈련을 예전보다 빡시게 하긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 비와도 연병장 굴리고
<autowiz> 진지공사는 문제가 있을지 몰라도 비상용 초소는 비상상황에서 예비군들이 사용할 확율이 높기는 하지요.
<autowiz> 뭐 간만에 몸도 풀고 힘도 쓰고 그러면 밥맛도 좋아지고
<autowiz> 마지막사진이 부식추진이 안되서 도시락을 싸준거 같은 느낌인데 저건 좀 ㅎㅎㅎ 특이하네요
<Seony> 이대호가 쓰리런 홈런 때렸군요
<autowiz> 오오 3런 홈런이라 기분 좋겠네요
<autowiz> 저도 살짝 구식이 되어간다랄까
<autowiz> 코어시스템 어느정도 만들었느데
<autowiz> UI 씌우기가 너무 귀찮네요
<autowiz> 다른사람이 해줬으면 싶으면서도 원하는 만큼 퀄리티는 잘 안오고
<autowiz> 정 안되면 직접 해야겠지요?
<Seony> 그래서 디자이너가 할 일은 디자이너가 해야하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 서버들 소비전력 차트 만드는건 다 잘 되셨어요?
<Seony> 네 요즘 벤더에서 데이터센터 플래너라고 하는 프로그램을 제공해주더라구요
<Seony> 모델명 넣고 하드웨어 스펙 넣으면 전력사용량을 보여줍니다
<autowiz> 모델명입력이 가능하다니 상당하네요
<matthewkim> 아아아 아이고 연결되어있는줄 알았더니 튕겨있었네요 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz> 매튜님 안녕하세요~
<head|office> 저런 망할넘들
<head|office> 예비군을 지들 노예인줄 알네
<head|office> 망할시키들이네 어디부대임?
<head|office> 어디부대에요?>
<autowiz> 헤드님 흥분 하셨음 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 저도모르게
<head|office> 반말이 나와버렷네요
<head|office> 흥분해서 ㅜㅜ
<ferendevelop> 오늘 헤드님 두번 흥분하셨네요ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<hyukx> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 여자 손님에게 번호 따여서 기분이 좋습니다ㅋ
<autowiz> 므흐흐흐 좋겠구먼 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 엄청 좋습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좋은건 좋은거고 일일 시간표는 짯어? 아직이야?
<Ferendevelop> 아직 구상 단계 입니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 늦어늦어
<Ferendevelop> 내일 안으로 노력해보겠습니다
<autowiz> 그랭그랭
<realignist__> 오 번호가 따이다니...
<realignist__> 좋을 때구나...
<Ferendevelop> 우리 동갑인데? ㅋㅋㅋ
<realignist__> 좋을 때지 (?)
<Ferendevelop> 그렇지ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz> 잠시 외출이요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-12
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님 몸은 좀 괜찮으세요?
<autowiz> 제가 안마라도 해드려야 하는건 아니지?  ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 어제 찜질하고 일찍 잤더니 많이 좋아졌어요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 허리나 목이 좀 오래가는경우가 있더라구요
<autowiz> 차가 좀 뜨긴했지만 빗겨가면서 부딧혀서 심각하게 아프시진 않으실것도 같지만
<autowiz> 아침이슬만 드실거같은 우리 렉스누님이 워낙 연약하실거 같아서
<lexlove> 제가 아픈 부위들은 부딪칠것을 예상하고 몸에 힘을 준 곳들이에요. 즉 긴장에 의한 근육통 같아요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 서울에서는 어쩔지 모르는데 이동네에서 이슬만 먹는 여자는 소주(참이슬)만 먹는 여자로 통해요.ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 아침이슬이면 아침부터 한잔 시작하는 여자입니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그게 또 그렇게 해석이 되는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 참이슬은 서울 소주군요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아악 제가 소주 별로 안좋아하는데
<autowiz> 갑자기 소주 생각이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 어흑어흑
<autowiz> 보고 싶어요~~
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ요즘 다이어트 하고있습니다
<head|office> 점심떄 김밥하고 커피 한잔으로 버티는 다이어트를..
<autowiz> 저도 요즘 다이어트 한다고 하루에 3끼 밖에 안먹습니다.
<head|office> 헉....
<head|office> 3끼 다 먹으면 전 살이 엄청찌는 채질이라서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 농담이구요 ㅎㅎ. 작년에 하루에 4~5끼 먹었더니 몸매가 많이 망가져서 하루에 1~2끼 먹고 있습니다.
<head|office> 저도 아침은 잘 않먹구
<autowiz> 30 전엔 아무렇게나 맘대로 먹어도 살이 안쩠는데
<autowiz> (생각해보면 맘대로 먹어도 작년에 먹는거 반밖에 안먹은거 같습니다만 ㅎㅎ)
<head|office> 저는 설계 직장 다니면서부터 살이 겁나게 불었습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 절대 30년 전 아닙니다. 30 살 이전 입니다. ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<head|office> ㅋㅋ네 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 옛 영광을시 찾을수 있을지
<head|office> 다시 찾을수 잇을지..
<autowiz> 찾을 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 좀 귀찮고 힘들긴 하겠지만
<autowiz> 그동안 방탕하게 산 거에 대한 책임을 지는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 한국가서 늘은 체중, 돌아와서 다시 다 뺐습니다
<lexlove> 다이어트 이야기 중이신데 그래도 맛있는 점심 드세요.^^
<autowiz> 저도 정줄놓은 몸과 마음을 좀 다잡고 정상화 시켜야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 렉스님도 초맛점 하세요~~ ^^
<lexlove> 네. 배가 많이 고픕니다. 아직 7분 남았네요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 야속한 시계군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아 ㅠㅠ 컴이 너무 느려서 SSD 하나 사야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 이상하게 OS 파티션 IO wait 가 너무 나네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭔가가 하드를 많이 읽고쓰나보네요
<autowiz> 그럴거 같은데 정확하게 어느놈인지는 잘 못찾겠네요 ㅠ .   프로그램 새로 하나 열면 한참 후에야 열리고 그러니까 이제 속이 터져서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 제 마음이 터진만두마냥 허벌래 하고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스인데도 그래요?
<autowiz> (사실 윈도우즈 머신입니다. 문서작업용 부끄부끄)
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<razGon_i7> ircCloud^Seony: 잘가셧는지요?
<razGon_i7> 요즘 제가 정신이 없어서 인사가 늦었습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> razGon_i7: 네 무사히 잘 돌아왔습니다
<razGon_i7> 가시는동안 기류는 괜찮았는지요? 제가 5일에 대만가는데 불안해서리...ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 비행기 몇번 안탓지만 처음으로 두려웟습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 요즘 젊은 것들은 노오력을 안해!!! http://pic.twitter.com/AysH5VXHpC
<head|office> 써니님이 전에 말씀하셧던
<head|office> 체중 조절법을 참고해볼까 해요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 이번에 한국 가서 체중 7키로 늘었다가, 돌아온지 2주만에 다시 원상복귀 했습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 체중은 거의 제 마음대로 조절할 수 있는 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 물론 아주 날씬한 단계까지는 안되구요 ㅎㅎ 걍 적당한 수준...
<Ferendevelop> 오 엄청 신기해요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 연예인들이 그렇게한다는데..
<lexlove> 하루 한끼 드신다고 했죠? 너무 어려워요.ㅎ
<head|office> 저는 1.5끼 먹고있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어려워보이는데요, 그게 익숙해지면 그냥 자연스러워져요
<lexlove> 헐 다들 왜그러세요.ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 하루 세끼 먹는 것도 어려워요ㅠㅠ
<Seony> lexlove, 하루 몇끼 드세요?
<lexlove> 두끼요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 그런거죠.  하루 3끼 먹는 사람이, "2끼 먹으라구요? 저는 못할 거 같아요" 그런거죠 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 전 이상하게 두끼 먹어도 살쪄요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저도 살이 잘찌는 체질입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 2끼를 아점 먹듯이 먹으면 괜찮지 않을까요?
<Ferendevelop> 그럼 효율이 별로일려나요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 제가 정리해드릴께요.  살이 잘 찌는 체질은 없어요.  살이 잘찌는 체질은 그냥 쉽게 말해서 몸에 근육이 없어서 그런 겁니다.
<Ferendevelop> 기초대사량이 낮은 상태에서 음식을 섭취하면 기본적으로 빠지는게 부족해서 그런거네요?
<lexlove> 근육이 없다는 게 맞습니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Ferendevelop, 그런 셈이지
<lexlove> 맞습니다 움직임이 적어요.ㅎ
<Seony> 근육 조금만 키워놓으세요.  그럼 움직일 때마다 칼로리가 쑴풍쑴풍 소모됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 운동하는걸 싫어하니 운동을 지속하는게 쉽지 않네요.
<lexlove> 다만 물을 좋아하고 집근처에 수영장이 있으니 얼굴이 완치되면 다녀볼려고 합니다.
<Seony> 저도 운동하는거 싫어해서 3일에 한 번만 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 기초대사랑이 늘어야 되요
<razGon_i7> 기후도 한몫하죠
<lexlove> 그럼 오늘 저녁부터 요가를 해야겠어요.
<razGon_i7> 요가는 근육과는 다른 부분이긴하죠
<lexlove> 헉;;;;;
<razGon_i7> 유연성에 대한거.
<razGon_i7> 균형과 처음은 운동되나....
<autowiz> 일단 조금움직이긴 하지요
<razGon_i7> 결국은 피트니스 해야되요
<lexlove> 그럼 뛰어야하나요?
<autowiz> 흔히 말하는 유산소 운동 무산소 운동 그런게 제대로된 열량 소비법이라고 알려주시는거 같습니다.
<Seony> 유산소든 무산소든 규칙적으로 꾸준히 하시는게 좋죠...
<Seony> 저는 운동하는 것도 별로 안좋아하고, 운동하는데 시간 쓰는 것도 아까워서 집에서 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 3일에 한 번, 딱 한 시간만 해요
<razGon_i7> 서니님은 돈번상태.
<razGon_i7> 처음에 살빼기 힘든게... 살빼려면 칼로리 엄청 줄여야 되거든요. 그러면서 몸가벼지면 운동...
<Seony> 네 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 근데 그과정이 돌아가기 시작하면 엄청 잘빠집니다.
<Seony> 왜 요즘 구보하면 거리랑 소모된 열량 계산해서 페북에 올려주는 앱들 많잖아요
<Seony> 그런거 보면 제 주변 사람들 3키로 뛰었는데 소모된 열량이 230칼로리 정도 밖에 안되거든요...
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 그거 보면서, 운동으로 살을 빼는건 불가능하다고 생각했죠
<Seony> 우리가 한끼 먹는 식사의 열량이 800인데
<Seony> 한 10키로는 뛰어야 한끼 식사 빼는거니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 1일 1식으로 지방이랑 근육 다 태워내고, 이후부터 살살 운동하기 시작했죠
<Seony> 처음에는 윗몸일으키기 20번 하는데도 머리 핑핑 돌고 어지럽고 그랬었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 2주 지나면서 운동량이 폭발적으로 늘었죠
<Seony> 지금은 70회씩 5세트 하거든요
<Seony> 초반에는 아무래도 지방이랑 근육까지 전부 빠져서 사실 몸이 되게 약한 상태거든요.  그때 무리하면 큰일이니...
<razGon_i7> 나중에는 유지만 하면 됩니다.
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠.
<razGon_i7> 그때가 위험
<razGon_i7> 저 그거 시도중이다가 대상포진옴...올해..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 뭐 저는 몸짱 될 생각은 없고, 걍 현상태 유지만 하고 싶어서 운동량 늘리지도 않고 유지만 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐 저런...
<razGon_i7> 다시 유지하다가 시작.
<razGon_i7> 뭐 제가 조기발견해서 합병증은 거의 없습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 다만 제가 1일1식할 때 영양불균형은 약간 걱정이 되서, 견과류랑 단백질 보충제를 좀 챙겨먹었어요.
<autowiz> 견과는 종합으로 드셨어요?
<Seony> 네.  이것저것 섞인 걸, 초콜렛이랑 같이 먹었죠
<Seony> 사실, 맛있어서 먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아몬드랑 땅콩을 초콜렛이랑 같이 먹으면 무지 맛있거든요
<autowiz> 아악
<autowiz> 또 먹고싶은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제가 생각해보니 정말 많이 바뀐게
<autowiz> 거의 하루종일 컴만 하고 먹는건 배고프니까 어쩔 수 없이 귀찮지만 때우는 식이었는데
<autowiz> 최근들어 먹는거 자체에 중독이 된거 같아요
<Seony> 근데 오즈님은 굳이 살 안빼도 될 것 같은데요
<autowiz> 스트레스를 이쪽으로 알게 모르게, 되버린거 같은 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 예전보다 7킬로정도 쩠는데 문제는
<autowiz> 근육량이 너무 떨어져서
<autowiz> 생활하는데 너무 불편합니다.
<Seony> 제가 볼 때 오즈님은, 굳이 체중을 줄이려고 하진 마시되, 배가 고픈 거랑 목이 마른 걸 혼동만 안하시면 될 것 같습니다.  습관적으로 먹는거 집어먹는 거랑요
<razGon_i7> 제가 추천하고 싶은건 복근의 균형을 잡아야 합니다.
<razGon_i7> 그리고 살뺴면 구갈이 심해집니다.
<razGon_i7> 루이보스티 추천요.
<Seony> 구갈이 뭐에요?
<razGon_i7> 커피는 입을 너무마르게 해요
<autowiz> 그냥 생수가 그렇게 맛있던데
<razGon_i7> 갈증.ㅎ
<autowiz> 생수로는 한계가 올까요?
<Seony> 아
<razGon_i7> 생수도 괜찮은데...
<Seony> 아뇨 생수 드시면 되요
<razGon_i7> 두부보다는 간장 살짝뿌린 두부가..ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 기호문제죠.ㅎ
<autowiz> 커피는 이뇨작용도 심해서 어떨때는 커피한잔 먹고 화장실 두번갈때가
<autowiz> (그냥 기분상인가요? ㅎㅎ)
<Seony> 그간 마신 물의 양에 따라 다르죠
<Seony> 근데, 커피로 마신 수분도 몸에 수분을 공급해준다고는 했으니까 괜찮아요.  다만 그 커피가 커피 믹스는 아니고, 내린 커피요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 블랙커피만
<razGon_i7> 무가당. 무연유
<autowiz> 저는 오래전부터 커피 싫어해서요 1년에 몇잔 안마십니다
<lexlove> 저는 피부과 약 끊고 저절로 5kg가량 빠졌어요
<lexlove> 이제 저절로 빠지는 단계는 끝난거 같습니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다요뜨 얘기하니까 급 배고파지네요
<Seony> 집에 먹을 게 없다는게 참 다행스럽군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Seony: 그럼 점심을 드시는 거에요?
<Seony> 네 직원들이랑 같이 먹어서 저는 점심을 선택했어요
<Seony> 1일1식이 힘드시면 간헐적 단식을 해보세요
<autowiz> 저녁에 사모님 혼자 드시는거에요?
<Seony> 제 와이프도 되도록이면 안먹으려고 노력은 하는데, 식욕을 참을 수 없어서 보통 혼자 먹습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 남편이 용납하질 않아요. 빠졌다 싶으면 계속 먹여요. 흠;;;; 적은 가까운데 있지요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 약간통통하신분들이 더 이쁘고 매력적으로 보일때가 많더라구요
<razGon_i7> 다이어트의 적은 가까운 사람들.
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 제가 예전에도 많이 아픈적이 있었는데 살이 쭉쭉 빠지니까 안되겠는지 억지로 먹여서 찌워놓은거에요.
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사실 여친님이 지금보다 조금더 찌면 좋을것도 같은데 계속 더 빼고 계심 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 나오는 주장 중 하나가, 꼭 마른 것만이 건강한 건 아니다 라더라구요
<lexlove> 그런데 이과정에서 살빠짐=건강 적신호 라는 공식을 만든듯 합니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 살이 찐 후로 덜 아프긴 했죠...
<Ferendevelop> 적당히 살집(?) 있는게 전 좋다고 봅니다. 전 적당하지 않아서 문제지많요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 적당한 근육과 몸매만 있으면 됩니다
<Seony> Ferendevelop, 지방은 적당히 있어야돼.  그렇지 않으면 늙어보여
<Ferendevelop> 그래요?
<Seony> Ferendevelop, 예전에 조영구가 배에 왕자 만들고 엄청 근육질 몸매로 나왔을 때 알아?
<Ferendevelop> 모르겠어요ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저는 알아요.
<Seony> 조영구가 누군지 모를 수도 잇겠구뇨 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 얼굴이 폭삭 늙었더라구요.
<Seony> 그때 얼굴이 엄청나게 늙어보였는데, 그 이유가 피부에 지방질이 없으면 피부에 윤기가 없어서 쭈글쭈글하고 늙어보인다고 합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 예 방금 검색하고 왔습니다ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 살짝 살기가 처질라나요?
<Seony> ?
<Ferendevelop> 살이 너무 없으면 피부가 처질까요?
<Ferendevelop> 제 친구 중 한 명이 한 번 다이어트 진짜 독하게 했는데 나중에 살이 좀 처지더라고요;;
<Seony> 살이 많으면 쳐지지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 니가 말하는건 뭐냐면,
<autowiz> 살이 많이많이 쪘던 사람은
<Seony> 셀룰라이트라고 하는 피부조직을 말하는 거 같아
<autowiz> 피부가 처지는 수 밖에 없음. 레이져 시술 받으면 조금 돌아오긴 하는데 심할때는 수술하는걸로 알고 있음.
<Seony> 나도 잘은 모르겠지만, 좀 살이 많이 쪘던 사람들은 아무리 운동을 해도 빠지지 않는 살뭉치가 있어 ㅋㅋ.  셀룰라이트
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 친구가 살이 엄청 많았으니깐, 그럴 수도 있겠네요..
<autowiz> 근데 Feren 은 아직 젋으니까 어지간해서는 괜찮지 않을까 싶은데
<autowiz> 일단 천천히 빼봐~
<Seony> 구글에서 이미지 검색하면 뭔지 알 수 있을 거야
<razGon_i7> 그거 지방흡입해도 안되요. 남자는.ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 그거 팔뚝 살짝 꼬집을 때 만져지는 적혈구 같이 생긴 그거 아닌가요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 내장지방이 먼저 올라서.ㅋ
<autowiz> 어지간해서 살처질정도로 빨리 빼기도 힘들어
<Seony> Ferendevelop, 구글에서 이미지 검색 해봐 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 제가 생각하는거 맞는 것 같아요ㅋㅋ 근데 전 저렇게 겉으로 보이지는 않아요.
<Ferendevelop> 살짝 하지정맥류? 환자 사진 같아 보여요
<Seony> 살이 더 찌면 저렇게 돼
<Ferendevelop> 저 이제 진짜 말만 할게 아니고 진짜 빼야죠ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 내가 말했듯이 하루하루를 소중히 살아~
<Seony> 아 배고프네요
<autowiz> 그러다 훌쩍 지나가 있게된다
<Seony> 한국에서 너무 많이 먹었어...
<autowiz> 서니님 힘내십시요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 배고프셔도 참는겁니다 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 그래야겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래야죠.  한국에 한달 있는 동안 체중이 너무 많이 불어서 아직 조금 더 빼야됩니다
<Ferendevelop> 저도 지금 배고픈데 오늘 저녁 샤브샤브 먹기로 해서 참는 중입니다ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 돈도 아낄겸..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아 이제 체지방 분석기가 있으면
<autowiz> 그냥 몸무개 재는 저울보다 더 정밀한 값이 나오니까
<Seony> 저번에 한국 갔을 때 건강보험공단 가니까 체성분 분석기계가 있던데, 그거 정확하겠죠?
<autowiz> 하루하루 뭔가 수치가 보일거 같은데
<autowiz> 발에도 센서가 있는거면 거의 정확할껍니다.
<autowiz> 손에만 하는건 사람마다 다를 수 있다고 하는데 서니님은 정상 체형이라 정확할 거 같습니다.
<Seony> 그게 맞다면 제 기초대사량은 1700칼로리라고 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 보건소에도 있어요
<razGon_i7> 보통 살많이 쪄있으면 대사량이 커요.
<razGon_i7> 근육량이 많으면 더올라가고요.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 체중과 조성에 관련된거라.ㅋ
<Seony> 살이 많이 쪄있으면 체중이 많이 나가고 그만큼 그걸 유지하기 위한 대사량이 많으니 그런거겠죠?
<Seony> 일단 저는 거기서 재본 결과, 근육량 많음, 체지방 정상, 내장지방 정상 이었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아주 좋은 상태시군요
<Seony> 근데 제가 가족력이 있어서, 혈압이 높고 혈당도 높아요
<lexlove> 유전은 무시할 수 없죠.
<Seony> 근데 혈압은... 나름 불치병이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 특히 울나라사람들은 유전적으로 타고나는 케이스가 대부분이고..
<lexlove> 그렇군요.
<lexlove> 저는 친가 외가 모두 특별한 질병은 없습니다만 제가 좀 약한 체질로 태어나서 건강에 장담을 못하겠어요
<lexlove> 어릴때는 코피를 자주 흘렸었거든요. 특히 자면서 코피를 흘려서 이불깨나 적셨죠
<lexlove> 그때는 앙상했었습니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 20대 시절에 뵌 렉스님은 앙상한 수준이었죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 앙상했었나요?  저는 나름 딱 좋은 정도라고 생각했는데요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 물론 지금과 비교하면 말랐었죠.ㅠㅠ 이젠 못돌아갑니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근해요~
<bluedusk> 저 가산디지털 단지입니다
<bluedusk> 아무도 반응 없으시군요
<bluedusk> 집에나 가야겠어요 ..
<head|office> 와우
<head|office> 가산디지털 단지에는 왜가셧어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 가디 바로 옆 독산이지요
<autowiz> 그치만 오늘 저녁은 다이어트로 건너뛸려구요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 혹시 동사무소 같은데 근무해보신분 계실까요?
<autowiz> 거기 행정보는프로그램도 웹기반으로 동작하는지 궁금해서요
<dabujin> 한국어 되는거죠?
<dabujin> 안녕하세요?
<dabujin> 지금질문하면 답변 받을수잇난요?
<dabujin> ubuntu 14.04를 노트북에서이용하고 있는데요
<dabujin> ipmitool -I lanplus가 안되는데 어떻게 해야하는지 알려주세요.
<pchero_work> 어떤 에러가 나오나요?
<dabujin> error loading interface lanplus  가 나옵니다
<dabujin> 8.17 버전을 해도 안되네요
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 되는것 같은데요.
<pchero_work> -H 옵션이랑 같이 쓰셨나요?
<pchero_work> ipmitool -I lanplus -H <host ip address>
<pchero_work> 이렇게 해보세요.
<dabujin> 네, -I lan 은 되는데 lanplus가 안되요
<dabujin> lan 은 sol activate가 안되고요 ㅠ
<pchero_work> 제가 ipmitool 프로그램을 잘 몰라서 그러는데..
<pchero_work> 간단하게 -I lanplus 옵션 테스트 해보려면 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<pchero_work> Password 를 묻네요.
<pchero_work> 어떤 패스워드를 입력하면 되나요?
<pchero_work> ipmitool -I lanplus -H 127.0.0.1
<pchero_work> 이렇게 입력했습니다.
<pchero_work> 말씀하신 에러는 안나오고 패스워드만 묻는 창이 나와서 된다고 생각했는데, 뒷부분이 더 있나 보군요..
<dabujin> ipmitool -H 127.0.0.1 -I lanplus -U ADMIN -P admin
<dabujin> 순서야 상관없지만요
<dabujin>  ipmitool -H 127.0.0.1 -I lanplus -P admin -U ADMIN chassis power status Error loading interface lanplus
<dabujin> ipmitool -H 127.0.0.1 -I lanplus -P admin -U ADMIN chassis power status
<pchero_work> 한번 자세히 보죠. -v 옵션이랑 같이 실행하면 결과가 어떻게 나오나요?
<pchero_work> verbose 옵션이 있네요.
<dabujin> establish IPMI v1.5 를 2.0으로 하면  -I 가 먹히는거 같은데 이걸 어떻게 업데이트 하죠?
<dabujin> ipmitool version 1.8.17 버전 나오는데요?
<pchero_work> 저는 1.8.13 이 나오네요
<dabujin> Error loading interface lanplus    <-- 이거는 같게 나오네요
<dabujin> 1.8.13이였는데 1.8.17로  ipmitool은 업데이트 했습니다.
<pchero_work> 흠.. 프로그램 사용법을 모르니.. ㅠㅠ
<dabujin> Could not open device at /dev/ipmi0 or /dev/ipmi/0 or /dev/ipmidev/0: No such file or directory
<dabujin> 이 에러는 어떻게 없애나요?
<dabujin> 밤이 늦었네요.
<dabujin> 좋은 밤 되세요
<pchero_work> 흠.
<pchero_work> 여긴 낮이에요..ㅎ
<dabujin> ^^
<dabujin> 좋은 하루 되세요
<pchero_work> 넵
<pchero_work> 굿나잇. :)
<pchero_work> 아
<pchero_work> http://serverfault.com/questions/480371/ipmitool-cant-find-dev-ipmi0-or-dev-ipmidev-0
<pchero_work> 요기 한번 보세요.
<pchero_work> 모듈 로드해야 한다네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-13
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 홀리님 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요. ^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님 오늘의 몸 날씨는 어떠신가요?
<lex_phone> 병원에 입원했어여. ㅠㅠ
<lex_phone> 사고때문이 아니라 복통이 심해서 병원에 왔더니 장염이래요. 오늘 금식입니다. 강제 다이어트를 하게 됐어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 장염이라니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 사고 때문에 너무 신경쓰신거 아니에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러고보니 장염은 스트레스로 인해 생기는 병은 아니군요...
<autowiz> 음... 스트레스때문에 생기기도 하지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 스트레스때문에 생기는건 그냥 복통일려나요?
<autowiz> 소화불량 까지는 가능한데
<head|office> 헐
<head|office> 장염까지 오셧네요 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> @yonhaptweet: 양손 용접·강철 가공…감원 태풍 비켜난 '특수기술자들'ow.ly/Bovg3009of7
<autowiz> 렉스님 뭐좀 드셨어요? 드시는거 자체가 고역이시겠네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<head|office> 죽먹어야죠 흰 쌀밥죽
<head|office> 죽먹거나 굶거나 ..
<autowiz> 조용~ 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다들 바쁘신가봐요
<autowiz> 그런가 봅니다 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 퇴근하고 집에오자마자 바로 자고일어났더니 좀 기분이 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 몇번 그렇개 해봤던적 있습니다.
<autowiz> 일찍 자기는 좀 시간이 아까워서 01~02~03 시 정도 잠이들다보니
<autowiz> 간혹 아침에 못일어나는경우가 자주 있었던 적인데
<autowiz> (요즘이야 4시 5시에자도 6시에 일어납니다만 ㅋ)
<autowiz> 퇴근하자마자 후다닥 씻고 일단 잡니다.
<autowiz> 그리고 일어나는데로 그냥 밥먹고 개인일과를 시작하는데
<autowiz> 몇일 해보니까 다음날 오전까지는 그래도 말짱한데
<autowiz> 다음날 오후가 너무 힘들어서
<autowiz> 지금은 그냥 정상적으로? 밤늦게 자고 아침에 일어나고 그러고 있습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 오즈님은 정상적으로 자고일어나고 안하시는 거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 조금 늦게 자서 조금 일찍 일어나는거 뿐입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 중학교때부터 자는 시간이 아깝더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 자는 시간이 아깝긴한데, 저는 졸린건 못참겠던데요.
<autowiz> 저도 졸린거 참다가 안되면 잡니다 저도 모르게 잠들기도 하구요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 뽀빠이님 안녕하세요~
<popeye92> 안녕하세요~
<Googler> 우분투 설치중인데 뭣 좀 하나 물어봐도 될까요?
<Googler> 오류가 난거 같아서요
<Ferendevelop> 물어보셔도 됩니다 :D
<Googler> 제가 윈도우10 인사이더 프리뷰 깔다가 아주 심각한 오류가 나서 하드디스크 밀고 우분투 64비트 다운받아서 하드에 쓰고 다시 끼웠는데 디스크 지우고 우분투 설치하기가 없어서 수동 파티션으로 해야됬어요.
<Googler> 그래서 구글에 쳐서 수동파티션 나누는 법 검색해서 efi 파티션 64메가, 스왑 12288메가(제컴퓨터 램이 6기가라서요), 나머지는 루트(/)파티션으로 하고 다음 버튼 눌렀는데 스왑 파티션을 나누는데 실패했다고 나왔습니다.
<Ferendevelop> ㅇㅓ떻게 실패했나요?
<Ferendevelop> 에러 코드 같은 자세한 정보를 알아야 답변 드리기가 수월해요
<Googler> 그래서 램은 어차피 충분하니까 스왑 파티션 없애고 나머지를 다 루트 파티션으로 했는데 이번에는 또 루트 파티션을 나누는데 실패했데요...
<Googler> 에러 코드같은건 없었던거 같고요
<Googler> 그래서 끄고 다시 부팅하니까 uefi화면마저 안나오고 있어요...
<Googler> 부팅 가능한 디바이스가 없다고 하면서...
<Googler> 또다시 밀고 해야 하나요??
<Ferendevelop> 흠 다시 포맷해보시는게 좋을 것 같스비낟
<Googler> 잠시만요
<Ferendevelop> 네
<Googler> 하드디스크 다른컴에 끼워보니 이상하게 아까 파티션 나눴던 그대로 나눠져 있는데요??
<Googler> 그런데 파일 시스템이 안먹혀 있네요
<Googler> efi 파티션은 잘 된 모양이네요
<Googler> 어라
<Googler> 아까랑 똑같은 파일 씌우고 똑같이 끼웠는데 왜 uefi부팅이 안되죠??
<Ferendevelop> 우분투 설치 미디어 부팅이 안되신다고요?
<head|office> 두둥...!
<head|office> 나가버리셧군
<Googler> 인터넷이 잠시 끊겼네요
<Ferendevelop> 출근합니다~
<Ferendevelop> Googler: 우분투 설치 미디어 부팅이 안되신다고요?
<Googler> 아니요
<Googler> uefi부팅이 갑자기 안되네요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 혹시 figlet 써보신 분 계신가요?
<pchero_work> 그동안 banner 만 알고 있다가 요번에 한번 써봤는데 정말 이쁘네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> http://wiki.pchero21.com/wiki/Figlet
<pchero_work> 모든 서버 /etc/motd 문구 변경중입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Ferendevelop> Googler: 해결하셨나요?
<Googler> 아니요...
<Googler> 뺏다가 다시 연결했더니 갑자기 읽기전용...
<iMatthew> 안녕하세요
<Googler> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 반갑습니다.
<Ferendevelop> Googler__: 아예 설치 미디어 진입도 안되시는거에요?
<Googler__> 네...
<Googler__> 포맷하려다가 쓰기금지가 되서 레지스트리 편집기도 만져봤는데 안되네요...
<Googler__> 하드를 새로 사야겠어요
<Googler__> 그리고 이 하드 꽂은 컴퓨터 재부팅하려다가 이 컴까지 망해버렸네요...
<Googler__> Bootmgr is missing 이렇게 나와요
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<Googler> 방금 새 usb구해다가 설치 미디어 만들고 하드 끼우고 부팅해봤는데 아까랑 똑같이 스왑, / 파티션을 만드는데 실패했다고 뜨네요
<Googler> 그냥 쿠분투같은거 깔까요?
<Ferendevelop> Googler: BOOTMGR은 MBR만 복구하면 됩니다.
<Googler> 아 그거 방금 리커버리 솔루션으로 고쳤어요
<Googler> 계속 아까같이 스왑 / 파티션 못만들었다고 나오는데 그냥 포기하고 쿠분투 까는게 좋을까요?
<Googler> 지금 쿠분투 깔고 있는데 잘만 되네요
<Googler> 나중에 기회가 있으면 한번 우분투 써보는것도 생각해볼만하네요. 파티션 분할만 잘 된다면
<Googler> 안녕히계세요
<HolyKnight> https://youtu.be/P4J1zveCRjk
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 강아지 반응이
<Ferendevelop> 근데 점프 진짜 잘 하네요
<HolyKnight> http://www.baseballpark.co.kr/data/geditor/1605/2949960103_01bdd650_2.png
<HolyKnight> 그러게유
<HolyKnight> 고양이는 점프력이 ㅎㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> http://post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=4228668&memberNo=16544354
<Ferendevelop> 오.. VR이라
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 하이
<Ferendevelop> 아침 드셨나요?
<Ferendevelop> 전 야식 먹는 중 입니다ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 아침 안먹는데 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아침 먹고 출근하면 불편해
<Ferendevelop> 어떤점이요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 배가 부르면 앉아있는데 불편해 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아하..
<Ferendevelop> 전 아침 안 먹으면 기운이 안 나서ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 무슨 일이 있어도 꼭 챙겨 먹는 편입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 나도 한국에 살 때는 무슨 일이 있어도 아침은 안거르고 살았는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기서 안먹는 습관 들인지 몇년 되니까, 이젠 먹는게 더 불편해
<Ferendevelop> 역시 습관이란게 무섭네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 글치
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 반대의 상황에 놓였을 때, 그러니까 아침을 먹다가 안먹는 상황이 되서 보니까 아침을 먹는게 불편하다면, 내 생각엔 안먹는게 맞는 거 같아
<Ferendevelop> 그건 그렇죠, 불편한데 굳이 드실 필요가 없으니깐요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 내가 1일1식 다이어트 하면서 공부를 많이 했는데 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사람이 하루에 3끼를 먹기 시작한게 불과 50년도 안됐대
<ircCloud^Seony> 50년인가 100년인가 해깔린다.  암튼 그렇대
<Ferendevelop> 아 정말요?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 놀라운 사실이지...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그런 이유가, 예전에는 다들 가난해서 잘 먹지못했던 게 이유였어
<Ferendevelop> 아하..
<ircCloud^Seony> 더 오래 전에도, 사냥을 해서 성공하면 먹는 거고, 실패하면 못먹는 거니까, 원래 사람의 하루에 한끼를 먹어도 사실 별로 지장이 없는 거지
<Ferendevelop> 저 이제 하루 두끼를 실천해봐야곘어요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 지금 제가 제 정신이 아니라 이런 소리 하는걸지도 모릅니다 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 엄청나게 피곤하네요 ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 퇴근할 때 되서 그런갑네
<Ferendevelop> 아직 4시간 남았습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나 스무살 때는 아침 9시에 자서 오후 5시에 일어나고 맨날 피씨통신 밤새도록 했지 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ전화 요금 많이 나오지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 정액제라는게 있었어
<ircCloud^Seony> 월 얼마만 내면 무제한으로 쓰는 게 있었지.  밤에만. ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 지금이랑도 비슷하네요
<Ferendevelop> 어쩔 수 없이 밤에만 사용하셔야 했네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 밤을 샜지
<ircCloud^Seony> 거의 폐인처럼 살았어
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 형이 그러셨다니 믿기지가 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 어릴 때니깐... 그렇게도 살아봤다 뭐 그런거지 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 머리 단발로 기르고 염색하고 귀 뚫어서 귀걸이하고 다녔는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 저도 요 며칠은 뭐 만든다고 새벽에 계속 깨 있었네요ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 헐, 정말요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 상상이 안 갑니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 외모에 한참 관심 가질 때잖아
<Ferendevelop> 전 그런게 좀 없어서요ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 군대 갔다오면 생길 거야 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 부모님이 항상 그러셔요ㅎㅎ 넌 언제나 특이했어라고ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그때 되면 여자를 꼬셔야겠단 생각이 들게 되거든
<Ferendevelop> 어렸을 때도 엄청 조용하고 맨날 레고만 갖고 놀았답니다 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 그 생각은 지금도 합니다. 좋아하는 누나가 있어서요ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 와 이 시간에 기름차가 오네요;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래 시간 정해놓고 다니나보네
<Ferendevelop> 원래 아무리~ 일찍 와도 6시쯤이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 내가 군대 제대하고 1년 동안 일했었던 곳이 "탱크 터미널"이라는 곳이었는데, 거기가 바로 유조차 같은 대형 차량이 기름을 받아가는 곳이었지...
<Ferendevelop> 아, 기름 냄새 장난 아니겠네요ㅜㅜㅜ
<Ferendevelop> 이거 유조차가 기름을 넣으면 꼭 '잔류'라고 해서 기름을 다 못 넣는데 이건 따로 받아서 제가 넣어야 하거든요..
<Ferendevelop> 저번에 배 엄청 부른데 휘발유 그거 들이 붓다가 바로 내려 놓고 옆에 화장실가서 토 했어요;;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 고생하네
<Ferendevelop> 기사님께 커피 한잔 드리고 담소 시간 갖고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 원래 이 시간에 좋아하던 누나랑 전화하기로 했는데ㅠㅠ 기사님 오셔서 못하고 있습니다ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사랑의 방해꾼이군
<Ferendevelop> 그러게 말입니다ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 원래 기름차 아저씨 오는거 엄청 좋아하는데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이 시간에 전화를 해?
<Ferendevelop> 넹 누나 일 간다고 5시에 일나요!
<Ferendevelop> 그래서 모닝콜겸ㅎㅎ 합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇구나...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 전화 받아주는 거 보니까 싫진 않은갑네
<Ferendevelop> 악
<Ferendevelop> 그런 말씀 하시면 괜히 혼자 또 설렙니다
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 찬물을 좀 끼얹자면, 군대부터 갔다오는 게 좋아
<Ferendevelop> 제가 누나 성격을 아는데 기다려줄 누나입니다ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 모르는 거야
<ircCloud^Seony> 나도 평생 기다려줄 거라고 생각했던 여자가 있엇는데 1년도 안되서 고무신 거꾸로 신었어
<Ferendevelop> 헐
<Ferendevelop> 갑자기 무섭습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐가 무서워.  군대 갔다와서 여자 만나면 되지
<Ferendevelop> 아직은 이 누나가 엄청 좋아서요ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그래 뭐 하긴 지금은 아무리 얘기해봐야 귀에 안들어올 시기라...
<Ferendevelop> 나중에 군대 갔다 와서 여기서 한탄하고 있는거 아니겠죠..?
<Ferendevelop> 그 때 말씀이 맞았습니다ㅠㅠ 하면서요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇겠지.  근데 누구나 다 그래.  어쩔 수 없어
<ircCloud^Seony> 나이 좀 더 먹은 사람들이 이래라 저래라 해봐야 당사자한테는 그런 얘기 귀에 안들어오지
<Ferendevelop> 맞습니다, 이미 제 마음이 그러면 누가 옆에서 아무리 뭐라고 해도 귀에 안 들어오더라고요
<Ferendevelop> 그리고 후에 후회하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 다들 그래 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아쉽게도 그렇죠 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 노래 열심히 부르고 있었는데 갑자기 손님 오셨네요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그것도 외국 노래였는데 말이죠ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 의료로봇이 의사없이 수술을 성공적으로 했다네 http://navi4u.com/archives/5800
<Ferendevelop> 미래에는 셀프 수술이 생길지도 모르겠네요..
<Ferendevelop> 진단실에서 기계가 진단을 하고, 수술이 필요하면 수술실 가서 누우면 로봇이 알아서 마취 / 수술
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럴지도 모르지.  이미 지금 현재 질병 연구는 사람이 아니라 컴퓨터가 하고있꺼든...
<Ferendevelop> 헐.. 첨 알았습니다 그건
<Ferendevelop> 라즈곤 형님이 병원 그만 두실 때까지는 그런 로봇이 나오면 안됩니다ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 영어공부에 관해 상당히 혁신적인 글이다  https://brunch.co.kr/@dohyunkim/68
<Ferendevelop> 오호, 좋은 정보 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 드디어 오지 않을 것 같던 퇴근 시간이 오고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> razGon_i7: 어서오세요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 날샛군.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 여튼 굳모닝.
<Ferendevelop> 방금 기름 맞았습니다ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> ?
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Ferendevelop> 손님이 셀프 주유기 처음이라고 해서 설명 해주고 있었는데
<Ferendevelop> 주유기에 주유건 있잖아요, 노즐 그걸 당기시면서 빼시네요
<Ferendevelop> 손님 약 3,000원? 날리셨습니다ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 아니다 3,000원까지는 안 가겠네요ㅋㅋ 한 천원? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Ferendevelop> 왠지 작업복 그냥 세탁기 돌리면 안될 것 같아서 일단 구석에 뒀습니다
<razGon_i7> 드라이 크리닝 해야될거다.
<Ferendevelop> 소장님한테 말씀 드려야겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_i7> 일단은 오시면 물어봐
<Ferendevelop> 그래야겠습니다
<Ferendevelop> 퇴근합니다~
<razGon_i7> 수고.ㅎ
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요. ^^
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-14
<razGon_i7> http://blog.naver.com/tussman/220706808536
<razGon_i7> 심하네요 SK컴즈.. 쩝...
<razGon_i7> 왜 저리 되었니?
<razGon_i7> 평화로운 토요일 아침입니다.
<razGon_i7> 오전
<razGon_i7> 어서오세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> No body can't stop my wife....
<woonu> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<woonu> 우분투로 동영상을 보려고 하는데요
<woonu> 동영상 플레이어들이 토템빼고 전부
<woonu> 전부 가리고 있어요.
<woonu> 이걸 해결할 방법이 있을까요.
<Seony> 가리고 있다는게 무슨 뜻이에요?
<woonu> 음.. 플레이되고 있는 동영상이 있으면
<woonu> 거기서 메뉴나 다른 프로그램을 실행하면 동영상 플레이 부분이 무조건 화면 최상단으로 올라와요.
<woonu> 그래서 다른 프로그램이나 메뉴바가 동영상 때문에 가려져서 안보여요.
<Seony> 옵션 어딘가에 가장 위로 하는걸 끄는 옵션이 있지않을까요?
<woonu> 캡쳐 해서 보여드리고 있는데 irc에서 파일 첨부 할수 있나요.
<woonu> 이게 신기한게 토템플레이어를 제외한 다른 플레이어들이 전부 그래서요.
<woonu> 특정플레이어 옵션을 조정한다고 해서 될는게 아니라 우분투 설정 문제 인것 같아서요.
<Seony> VLC도 그런가요?
<woonu> 네
<Seony> 우분투 버전은 뭐 쓰세요?
<woonu> 16버전 쓰고 있어요.
<woonu> 장기지원버전이요.
<Seony> 음... 16.04가 문제가 많다고 얘길 들었는데 저는 아직 14.04를 쓰고 있어서 확실히 모르겠군요...
<woonu> 아 참고로 우분투 데스크탑입니다.
<woonu> 아 그런가요 ㅠ
<woonu> 토템 플레이어에서 자막 싱크맞추는것만 해도 쓰겠는데.. 그게 안되서 못쓰고 있네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저는 14.04 쓰는데 특별히 문제는 없는 거 같네요
<LinDol> launchpad 에 bug 리포팅 해보시는건 어떠신가요? :)
<woonu> 2008년 우분투 포럼에도 저랑 같은 문제로 질문한 사람이 있던데
<woonu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=906999
<woonu> 여기요.
<woonu> 컴피스퓨전 설정을 바꿔보라는데
<woonu> 2008년 질문이라 제가 쓰고 있는 16이랑 달라서 어떻게 해야할지 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 일단 기본적으로는 저렇게 되지 않는 게 정상입니다.
<woonu> 그렇군요 ㅠ
<woonu> 우분투 재설치라도 해야하나...
<woonu> 감사합니다.
<razGon_MBpro> 덥네요..
<razGon_MBpro> 여기 광주는 매우 덥습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 출근합니다ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://blog.ab180.co/open-graph-as-a-website-preview/#.VzU4JZpQG8c.link
<HolyKnight> http://jhrogue.blogspot.com/2016/05/b.html
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 어서오세요
<autowiz> 오늘하루도 잘 보냈는감?
<Ferendevelop> 옙ㅎㅎ 오늘은 일 / 잠 / 일이네요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 끼니는 거르지 안고 잘 챙겨먹었구?
<Ferendevelop> 저녁만 먹었습니다
<autowiz> 하루에 한끼만 먹어도 충분함 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 어제 밤부터 소화가 안 되서ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 손가락 따줄까? ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 괜찮습니다ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 아까도 속 안 좋았는데 소장님 짜장면 드시는거 보고 바로 시켰는데요 뭐ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> Feren 은 자장면이 좋아? 짬뽕이 좋아?
<Ferendevelop> 전 그거 고민해본적이 없을 정도로 짜장면을 좋아합니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz>  ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그래도 가끔 짬뽕이 끌릴 때가 있긴 하죠ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://jameschung.kr/archives/14535
<Ferendevelop> 전 퇴근합니다~
<autowiz> 즐퇴근~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-05-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님
<autowiz> 서니님 혹시 e-메일 프로그램 사용하시는거 있으신가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 메일 클라이언트요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래는 항상 메일 클라이언트를 썼었어요.  리눅스에서는 썬더버드를 쓸려고 참 노력 많이 했는데, 불편하더라구요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> 그르르르르르르르런 의미에서 맹OS의 메일 클라이언트와 아웃룩은 정말 잘 만들어짐 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> ircCloud^Seony, 혹시 에벌레션 써보셨어요? 나름 아웃룩 비슷하게 구현 꽤 해놨다는 평이 많은데
<DarkCircle> 에벌레(X)루(O)션 - -; ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 안써봤어요.  근데 사람들이 별로 안좋아해서 우분투에서 빠진거 아니에요?
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 안 좋아하는게 아니라 아마 버그때문일거예요.
<DarkCircle> 기능이나 구성은 좋은데 아주 참 거시기한 버그가 ㅡ,.ㅡ ;; ..
<DarkCircle> 무난하게 보통 썬더버드 아니면 에볼루션 많이들 쓰죠.
<DarkCircle> 좀 깡 있는 이맥 빠라면 이맥에 메일 클라이언트 모듈 붙여서 이맥에서 메일을 본다든지...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<head|office> qlrk dhsp
<head|office> 비가 많이 오네요 ㅎ
<head|office> 오늘두 일하는 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 일단 중요한 건, 제 메인 업무용 데탑이 이제 우분투가 아니라서 메일 클라이언트는 아마도 안쓸 것 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 지메일은 웹으로 쓰는게 최고로 편하더라구요
<Ferendevelop> 하루 두끼 실천 중인데 보통 일이 아니네요ㅠ
<head|office> 힘들죠 하루 뚜기
<head|office> 두끼
<head|office> 다들 굳밤 되세요~!
<wet>  다들 프리노드는 어떤 서버로 접속하세요?
<wet>  chat.freenode.net 을 하는데 핑이 300ms 가 넘어가는데 좀 빠른 미러 없나요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<JasonJang> wet irc.freenode.net/6697
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-08
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xnSPfUbh/IMG_0398.PNG
<autowiz_> 에고에고 우리 능력자 감자가 힘든가보구만 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 외부요인도 가능하면 극복할려고 노오~ 력은 하게 되지만 , 정말이지 잘 해결이 안되지 .  어짜피 OX 문제라
<autowiz_> 내부적으로 극복하던가 외부요인을 해결하던가(혹은 해결되던가) 둘중 하나인데
<autowiz_> 비용이 들더라도 내부적으로 처리가 될거같으면 팀장이나 PM 이 결정을 내려서 추진하는거고
<autowiz_> 안되면 외부요인 해결되기를 기다리는거고
<autowiz_> 감자가 팀장이 아니면 , 그냥 자기할일만 열심히 하는게 정신건강에 좋을지도 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 군인에게 가장 안전한 곳은 전장입니다
<drake_kr> 일을 하는 회사로 이직하세요
<PotatoGim> 파일 시스템 커미터가 되보고 이직하고 싶어서 버팅기고 있네요...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 그런 이유가 있었구만 ㅎㅎ    초 긍정적으로 말하면 다른회사가면 그런 기회가 더 많을 수 도 있어~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 물론 국내 현실에서는 좀 힘들거라고 생각되지만서두 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 아무튼 화이팅~
<drake_kr> 낙관적인 관망은 위험함
<youngbin> 안녕하세요, 우분투한국커뮤니티 대표 한영빈 입니다. 5월 세미나 공지가 올라갔으니, 참석하고자 하시는 분들은 포럼이나 메일링 공지 확인 하시기 바랍니다. :) https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&p=127210#p127210
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 저번에 추천드린 툼레이더는 구입해서 플레이 해보셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 툼레이더 2013은 두번 플레이하기가 좀 그러네요
<drake_kr> 죽는모습 보기싫..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-09
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_JJ> 아직도 적응 못하고 잇네요.. ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_JJ> 모든 환경이 바뀌다 보니. 지난주에서야. 책상 들여옴.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 투표하고 출근들은 다들 잘 하셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 툼레이더는 아직 그래픽카드가 걱정스러워서 미루고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그래픽 카드 사면 그때 사야할듯 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 투! 대! 문!
<pchero_work> 벌써 유력 발표가 나오네요.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 설마 그래픽카드가 5년 전 모델보다도 더 느린 건가요?
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 권장사양부터가 GTX 480인데, 요즘 이 정도 그래픽카드 달린 컴퓨터 찾기도 어려운 수준인데요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-10
<autowiz_> 권장보다는 좀더 높아야 그 그래픽을 제대로 느낄 수 있지 않을까 하는 생각이 들어서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> gtx 480 하고 비교는 한번 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 감자감자 안뇽~
<Work^Seony> 권장보다 약간 더 높아봐야 GTX 5xx인데요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 오래된 게임이라서, 권장보다 높아봐야 거기서 거기에요
<Work^Seony> 2013년도 게임인데 뭘 그리 걱정하시나요
<Work^Seony> 저는 그래픽카드 안달린 놋북으로도 플레이 했는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 제가 지레 겁먹었었군요 ㅎㅎ \
<Work^Seony> 2013년도 게임을 너무 과대평가 하시는 듯요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 점심시간이네요 맛점하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 오늘은 그냥 정권 교체 기념으로 조기퇴근하시죠
<PotatoGim> 오오... 드디어 glusterfs에 첫 버그 리포팅을...ㅜ
<bluedusk> 젭알 그거 좀
<bluedusk> 쓸만하게 만들어주세요 굽신굽신
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ 저희 제품도 이걸로...
<PotatoGim> 근데 특성상... 잔파일 I/O가 개판인건...
<PotatoGim> 노답이네요...ㅜ
<bluedusk> 그것만 있는게 아닐껄요?
<bluedusk> 파일 갯수 몇개나되요?
<bluedusk> 그거 몇만개 정도로 늘어나면
<bluedusk> 또한번의 헬게이트가 열릴꺼에요
<PotatoGim> 음~ 사내 서버들 기준으로 10T 규모까지는 무난하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 용량이 문제가 아니에요
<bluedusk> 갯수가 문제죠
<PotatoGim> 일반  문서들이니 갯수는 꽤 많았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 문서 + 온갖 잡다구레한...
<bluedusk> 제가 경험했던게 그런 일반 문서가 몇만개 단위로 늘어나니깐
<bluedusk>  파일 리스트업 해서 인덱스 하는데만 시간이 몇분~ 몇시간이..
<PotatoGim> 캬하...
<bluedusk> 그때 이슈도 레뎃 통해서 리포팅 했는데 어케 할수 없다고..-_-;
<bluedusk> 그렇게 쓰는 솔루션 아니다 니네들 왜 이상한데다가 권장하지 않는 아키텍쳐로 쓰느냐 라는 식의..
<lexlove> 오전에 들어는 왔으나 대화에 참여는 힘들군요. 퇴근합니다.^^
<dkusdk> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-11
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 아쒸 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> "호스트를 해석할 수 없습니다: 자원이 일시적으로 사용 불가능함" 뒤 글은 알겠는데, 앞 글 의미를 모르겠어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> jason_KR: DNS resolving이 안된다는 의미일 거에요
<autowiz_> 그런거같습니다.
<autowiz_> 원인은 음...
<jason_KR> 우분투 1704/64판인데...어제부터 sudo 명령만 주면 그러네요.
<autowiz_> socket 이나 메모리 할당 관련해서 너무 많은 요청이 있을때
<autowiz_> 혹은 기타 다른 버그 일지도 ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사 감사 ^^
<autowiz_> 저는 쓰레드 생성할때 그런경우 많았구요 펄이나 파이썬 스크립트로 된 프로그램들 중에서도 가끔 났었던거같습니다. 어쩌면 권한 문제(버그) 인지도 모르겟네요
<autowiz_> 저는 이번에 16.x -> 17.04 로 거의 다 올렸는데 만족스럽습니다.
<autowiz_> glances 도 화면이 좀더 이뻐져서 보기좋구요. 다른 패키지들도 버젼업 되면서 버그도 많이 잡힌거같구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 얼마 전에 쿠분투 16.04 설치했다가 너무 맘에 안들어서... 걍 젠투 또 빌드하는 중입니다...
<jason_KR> 저는 1604/1704 두 대 쓰는데, 1604가 역시 안정적
<ircCloud^Seony> 딱 원하는 옵션으로 패키지를 구성할 수 있어서 젠투 엄청 맘에 들어요
<autowiz_> 저도 최근엔 쿠분투 별로 안써봤는데 , 예전엔 안좋은기억이 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 KDE 5가 너무 맘에 들어서 쿠분투 깔아봤거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> KDE 자체는 괜찮은데, 한글입력기가 좀 이상하고
<jason_KR>  KDE 플라즈마 홍보 많이 하던데....
<ircCloud^Seony> 폰트들도 뭔가 2%씩 구린게 맘에 안들어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 플라즈마 맞죠? 프리즘'인가?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 KDE 플라즈마 너무 좋아요.  저 예전에 KDE 무거워서 진짜 싫어했는데 지금은 최고네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 인터페이스도 10여년 넘게 일관되어오니까, 그놈처럼 이리저리 바뀌지도 않구요
<jason_KR> "너무" 좋아요 <--- 너무'가 아주 인상적이네요. ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 제가 정말 한 10여년만에 처음 써봤는데 깜짝 놀랐거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 그동안 생각했던 KDE랑 다르더라구요
<jason_KR> .gvfs permission 문제, 권한조정으로 해결함.
<jason_KR> .gvfs permission bug, 권한조정으로 해결함.
<autowiz_> 특정 파일이나 디렉토리 가 문제였던건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 .gvfs는 가상파일시스템이고 GUI가 떠있는 상태에서는 수정 같은게 안되는 걸로 알고있는데, 되나보군요
<drake_kr> Ahhhhhhh
<drake_kr> 툼레이더 7870apu에서도 꽤 잘 돕니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<autowiz_> 학교 생활은 잘 하고 있는감?
<jason_KR> gvfs permission bug, 권한조정으로 해결함. <--- 을 취소합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ gvfs 권한은 또다른 문제였었음. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 나도 학교 다니고 싶다
<jason_KR> 근데 .gvfs는 가상파일시스템이고 GUI가 떠있는 상태에서는 수정 같은게 안되는 걸로 알고있는데, 되나보군요 <-- GUI 상태에서 수정, 삭제 되네요?!!!
<drake_kr> 근데 막상 학교 다니면 생각이 바뀌겠지..
<drake_kr> 교수님들도 학교 가기 싫을거야..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 학교 잘 다니고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 공부도 열심하고 그래야 함~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 요즘은 놀러 다닌다고 바쁜 것 같습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 다들 논다고 같이놀면 나중에 힘들어진다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 공부하고 놀믄 됨
<drake_kr> 문제는
<drake_kr> 놀고 공부할라그러면 계속 놀게 됨
<drake_kr> 계획을 짜세여
<bluedusk> 저 보세요  다들 놀때 놀고 다들 공부할떄 놀고 다들구직한다고 할때 놀고
<bluedusk> 결국 출근해서도 맨날 놀게 됨 ㅠ_ㅠ
<pchero_work> 출근해서 놀면 좋죠..
<pchero_work> 놀면서 돈 버는거 아닌가요? ;)
<ircCloud^Seony> 대통령 아들 문준용씨, 투표날에 야근하고 있었다네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그것도 그냥 야근이 아니라 크런치...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근무하는 회사가 중소기업인데, 모바일 게임 만드느라 출시가 코앞이라고... ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 현실은, 대통령 아들도 야근하는 나라...
<ircCloud^Seony> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=330930&s_no=330930&page=3
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 쿼드로 K4000이라는 비싼 그래픽 카드가 일반적인 리눅스 데탑용도에서 참 여러모로 빡치게 만드는군요...
<ianychoi> 흠. GPU 가속이 아닌.. 기본 드라이버부터 잘 호환이 안되나요? ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> X에서 전체적인 데탑 환경 자체가 엄청나게 느리게 돌아가네요
<ircCloud^Seony> kde 쪽 윈도우 매니져가 cpu를 100% 점유하는 현상이 생기긴 하는데, 그것 역시 왠지 드라이버 문제 같군요
<ianychoi> 아.. 음 네 드라이버가 참 문제네요... 에효 ㅜㅜ
<ianychoi> 오픈스택 보스턴 서밋 왔는데 전 이제 기술적인 걸 많이 볼 시간이 없네요
<ianychoi> 발표, 번역 지원을 위한 여러 미팅, 커뮤니티 관련 세션 참가하니 한 주가 금방 하는군요.. 후우
<ircCloud^Seony> 번역일로 바쁘시군요
<ianychoi> PTL 역할은 다음 릴리즈때는 하기 어렵겠어요
<ianychoi> 유저 그룹도 같이 하나보니 정말 빡세네요 ㅎㅎ 하나는 포기해야 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x220> 새벽같이 출근했습니다
<samahui_x220> 오는길에 약국 찾는데 무슨놈의 약국이 열린곳이 없네요. 분명 응급상황 때문에라도 약국 한두곳은 열어 놓는걸로 아는데... 코에 염증이 나서 항생제 소염제 사려고 찾아봤더니 한곳도 연곳이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 흐 미세먼지의 영향인가봐요
<samahui_x220> 네 아무래도 그게 가장 클거 같고
<samahui_x220> 요즘 아이가 손가락으로 찌르는 재미를 알아서 ㅜㅜ 손톱으로 코나 얼굴을 마구 긁어 놓거든요. 그래서 작은 상처가 잘나고 여차하면 염증이 생기기도 하더라고요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<samahui_x220> 아이가 귀여워 약먹고 바르고 버팁니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220> 일 많아서 일찍 출근했는데... 팀원들 아무도 안오는군요... 오면 갈궈줘야지~ 안되겠네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 뉴스 보면 즐겁군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220> 슬슬 일 시작해야죠... 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<samahui_x220> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220> 그네타시는분은 못주무실듯요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 님 ldap backend 로 뭐쓰세요? mdb? hdb?
<Work^Seony> mdb죠.  요즘은 mdb입니다
<Work^Seony> openldap 공식 매뉴얼에서도 mdb 추천해요
<bluedusk> 아니 근데 왜 이게 도커로 생성한 이미지가 backend 만들때  hdb로 만드는지 모르겠네요
<bluedusk> 하아 귀신이 곡할노릇..;
<bluedusk> ldif 스키마에도 mdb로 지정되어 있는데
<bluedusk> 일단 밥좀 먹고 올께요 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-12
<Work^Seony> 커널 컴파일 중인데, 모듈 빌드하는데 왜이리 시간이 오래 걸리죠?
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨는 별로 쓰지도 않고
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨를 아예 안쓰는 거 같은데...
<drake_kr> Io가 잡아묵나...
<Work^Seony> 걍 강제로 중단시켰다가 다시 하니까 잘 됐네요
<Work^Seony> 왜 그런지 이해는 안되지만...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 좋은 하루 입니다.^^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_x> 후후훗
<samahui_x> 그래픽 카드 냉납현상 생긴걸... 드라이기로 고쳤네요
<samahui_x> 수리 맞기기 귀찮아서 그냥 여직원 드라이기 받아다가 지졌더니 잘되네요
<samahui_x> 그나저나 amd 6990은 왜이리 냉납이 잘생기는지... 노트북에 들어간 녀석도 냉납으로 죽고 데탑에 있던것도 냉납으로 죽고...
<samahui_x> 1080이나 1070으로 갈아줘야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 냉납은 무슨 현상인가요?
<samahui_x> 말그대로 납땜해놓은거 떨어진 현상이요
<samahui_x> 납땜이 제대로 안되있거나... 사용중 열이나 충격으로 납땜이 떨어져서 제대로 작동을 못하는 거죠
<Work^Seony> 아 그런거군요...
<samahui_x> 임시 방편이라 조만간 새로 그래픽카드 하나 사서 달아줘야겠어요
<samahui_x> 뭐 관리부서에서 잘알아서 하겠죠
<jason_KR> 아니~ ㅋㅋㅋ 냉땜이 맨 눈으로 잘 보여요? 부럽다~ ㅋ
<jason_KR> 정말 '신공'이시다. ㅎ
<samahui_x> 아니요  그래픽카드 납땜은 코어 자체에 열을 가해서 직접 붙게 만드는거예요
<samahui_x> gpu에 직접 열풍기나 다리미 저같은 경우 헤어드리이기로 열을 줘서 납땜을 다시 녹여 붙이는거죠
<samahui_x> 일일이 납땜 못해요... 면적도 넒고 작아서 ... 제조 공정에서도 납부터 깔아놓고 녹인 상태로 코어를 붙이거든요
<samahui_x> 그래서 납땜이 잘 일어나게 되기도 하구요
<samahui_x> 냉납
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/gluster/glusterfs/commit/ccfa06767f1282d9a3783e37555515a63cc62e69
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 패치됐네요?
<bluedusk> 능력자 ㄷㄷ
<jason_KR> ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 호오~~ 축하축하 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> https://www.psc.edu/hpn-ssh
<autowiz_> 이런게 있네요. rsync 쓰는경우가 많은데 나름 빠르긴 한데 . 오늘 갑자기 좀 느린가 하는생각이들어서 보다보니
<autowiz_> ssh 자체 윈도우 특성때문에 느리다고 하네요 , openstack , 하둡 같은것도 ssh 기반으로 데이터들이 왔다갔다 한다고하면
<autowiz_> 저런 튜닝이 도움이 될 수 도 있지 않을까? 하고 조심히 생각해봅니다. 답은 불더님이 알려주시겠죠뭐~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> hpn 페치를? 음...  (감사)
<jason_KR> \
<bluedusk> 아뇨 ssh 기반으로 데이터를 태울일이..
<autowiz_> 하둡은 내부적으로 scp 로 정보 교환한다고 들었던거같아서요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅇㅏㄴ녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 알바 면접 다녀왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이번엔 어떤 알바??
<Feren^IRCCloud> 또 GS칼텍스 입니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가서 5분 얘기하고 내일부터 출근하란 얘기 듣고 왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 몇시간이나 할려고? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 주말 15시부터 22시까지인데, 이번 주는 교육만 받기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ 3시간씩
<autowiz_> 차곡차곡 모아서 놀러가는데 써야겠구만 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네ㅎㅎ 여행 자금 마련해야죠..
<autowiz_> 흐아아 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ      ‘ text’   이게 그냥 single quote 인줄 알고 졸라 삽질 했더니
<autowiz_> utf-8 캐릭터네요. D2Coding 폰트에선 구분이 안되서 이런 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 저한테는 Consolas가 젤 좋은듯..
<drake_kr> 굴림+consolas
<drake_kr> 휴먼굴림에 좋다는..
<DarkCircle> 묘족 굴림은 없고 휴먼 굴림만 ㅡㅅㅡ ...
 * DarkCircle 휴먼체 아웃!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 한컴 오피스가 GPL 위반으로 작년에 제소를 당한 일이 있었네요
<Work^Seony> Ghostscript 코드 갖다쓰고도 코드를 공개 안했는데, Ghostscript 개발자가 제소해서 어제 법원이 GPL 손을 들어줬군요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-13
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 한컴은 관련코드만 공개하는걸까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_x> 점심들 맛나게 드셨나요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 점심 해먹기가 귀찮아서 안 먹었습니다ㅠㅠ
<samahui_x> 굶는건 나빠요~ 뱃살이 싫어합니다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr_> 스크린샷, 2017-05-13 13:50:14
<lsw> 안녕하세요
<lsw> 우분투한국커뮤니티 회원 탈퇴 방법을 알려주세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> samahui_x: 이제 퇴근하고 먹습니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-05-14
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_x> 날씨가 정말 화창한 일요일 이네요
<jason_KR> ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_x> 일요일이 끝나가는군요
<samahui_x> ㅜㅜ 하도 접속을 안했더니 배틀넷 계정이 없어져버렸군요
<samahui_x> 이런 낭패가...
<autowiz_> 아하 이런이런 휴면계정 이런걸까요? 아님 아예 없어져 버린건가요?
<samahui_x> 네 아예 없어져 버렸네요
<samahui_x> 하스스톤 모아놓은 덱이 ... 덱이... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x> 스타 리메이크된거 해보려다가 계정 지워진걸 알았네요... 요즘 바쁘다고 접속을 안했더니... 그러고보니.. 블리자드는 돈내고 한 게임이 없어서 냅다 지워도 따지기 힘드네요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-07
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> tar 도 wget 같은거 처럼 진행률 보이는 버젼이 나왔으면 하는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 파이프로 막 넘겨서 하는게 있긴 하던데 gtar 라던가 하는게 나온건 없는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> pv였나 가물가물;;
<ahoops> 안녕하세용 ~
<ji> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 잠시 식당에 크롬북 들고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 작업 좀 하고 있을께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아 드뎌 손님 왔어요
<soyeomul> 존 저녁 되세요
<SunGyo> 윈도우 안쓰다 쓰려니 불편하네요...
<SunGyo> name@192.168.0.1 하면, 리눅스에서는 'name'이 계정 이름이고, 뒤에가 아이피자나요. 유닉스에서는 앞에 이름이 계정 이름이 아니고 호스트 네임인가요..?
<bridgebot5> <draco> Firefox will soon show users ads in new tabs https://mashable.com/2018/05/07/firefox-adding-sponsored-content.amp
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 뭐 어제 출근하긴 했었습니다만 , 그래도 월요일 같은 화요일 입니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-08
<bridgebot5> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot5> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안냐세요폰에서접속해서요
<soyeomul> 신문에 행안부관계자가 무설치 플러그인이라는 말을 했다고합니다
<soyeomul> 엑티브엑스 대안으로요
<soyeomul> 무설치 플러그인이 대체 어떤걸까요
<soyeomul> 밥이나먹으러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~
<bridgebot5> <draco> 대통령이 노플러그인 정책으로 하랬는데 무설치 플러그인은 또 뭐에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 반항하나?
<soyeomul> 비에 바람에 날씨가 춥습니다
<soyeomul> 소여물 주러 가야하나... 추워서 잠시 닝기적거립니다
<soyeomul> 이번주에 이맥스 안정판 26.1 이 나올 예정이라고 하더이다
<soyeomul> 우분투도 판올림하고 이맥스도 함께 판올림 할까바요 모내기 끝나고 6월 하순경쯤에요
<soyeomul> 그리고 7월달 소 네마리 출하시키고
<soyeomul> 6월달즘 암소 1마리만 더 시장에 낼까 말까 고민중입니다
<soyeomul> 소여물 주러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot5> <draco> 소여물님은 이맥스파 이시군요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot5> <lz-reflpass> ~폰팔이는 만악의 근원~
<bridgebot5> <youngbin> 폰은 그냥 언락폰을 온라인서 사는게…
<bridgebot5> <lz-reflpass> 길막부터 온갖 민폐짓하는 폰팔이...
<bridgebot5> <lz-reflpass> 몇년전 폰을 최초출고가로 사게만드는 폰팔이들.....
<allinux_> 1
<bridgebot5> <draco> https://youtu.be/D5VN56jQMWM
<bridgebot5> <draco> 구글 어시스턴트가 알아서 가게에 전화해서 사람인척 예약 잡는데, 정말 사람인척 하네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot5> <draco> 으흠. 하는데서 압권 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 해외 식당 같은 경우에 말이 안통해서 예약하기 힘든적 있는데
<autowiz> 참 좋을거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot5> <kimej> mm-hmm할때 너무 웃기네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 놀랍네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 현재 A.I는 진정한 의미에서의 인공지능은 아닌데도, 이 정도까지 발전한다는게 놀랍네요...
<Work^Seony> 불과 10년 전만 해도 아이폰 3G라는게 처음 등장한 시기였는데, 10년 사이에 이 정도면 앞으로 5년 후엔 뭐가 등장할지 예측도 못하겠군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-09
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 그러게요 당장 작년에도 구글 어시던트가 사람인척 예약 잡을줄은…
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 날씨가 울진은 계속 춥네요;;
<soyeomul> 어제처럼 오늘도 전 겨울 잠바를 입고 목도리를 하고서 저녁먹으로 동네식당에 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 식당 약속이 아직 30분정도 남아서 잠시 닝기적 거리네요
<soyeomul> 이제 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<darknite> hello guys
<darknite> anyone
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-10
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot5> <unchai666> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, /etc/cron.daily/ 여기에 있는 파일들이 실제 /etc/crontab에서 daily 파일들 실행하는 시간이랑 다르게 실행되는데, 이거 왜그런지 혹시 아시나요?
<autowiz> 크론 내부에 보다보니가
<autowiz> daily 같은걸 처리하는 스크립트 가 있더라구요 . 기본적으로 1분에 한번씩 돌아서 ( 보통은 각1분의 3~10초 정도에 실행된는경우가 많은거같습니다)
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러니까 제 서버 중 하나가 /etc/crontab 내부에 29 1 * * * root test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<Work^Seony> 라고 적혀있거든요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 매일 1시 29분에 실행되어야하는데,
<Work^Seony> 실제로는 오후 3시 30분에 실행되고 있거든요..
<autowiz> 이게 카운트를 해서 시간도 동작시키고 날짜별로 있는 (cron.daily 같은) 스크립트도 실행되는데 크론 데몬이상인려나요?
<Work^Seony> 29 1 이라고 적혀있는데 실제 실행이 29 15니까, 숫자가 달라도 너무 달라서요
<Work^Seony> 이게 지금 보니까 왠지 UTC 시간으로 실행되는거 같은데,
<autowiz> 메일 그렇게 실행되긴 하는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 시스템 시간은 UTC로 되어있지 않는데도 그러네요
<Work^Seony> 네 매일 그래요
<Work^Seony> 일단 dpkg-reconfigure tzdata해서 다시 확인해주긴 했는데, 지켜봐야겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 서버가 설정된 타임존을 무시하고 UTC로 실행하는거 같아요..
<autowiz> 그 크론 데몬만 그런건지
<autowiz> 확인해봐야겠군요
<autowiz> 로그에 찍힌 텍스트 시간만 잘못된건 아니겠지요? ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그건 아닌거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 크론데몬 재시작 해놓고 기다려 봐야겠네요 ㅜㅜ 아니면 5분 후 정도에 동작할 테스트 항목을 추가해서 빨리 확인해 볼 수 도 있을거같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 일단 크론 재시작했습니다. 내일 다시 확인해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 혹시 pfsense 쓰시면서 이건 정말 좋다~ 라거나 이건 좀 안좋다~ 혹은 이런건 기능추가가 되었으면 좋겠다~ 하는 부분 있으신가요?
<autowiz> 제가 pfsense 쪽에 무슨 압력을 가할건 절대 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ  그냥 궁금해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 사실, 제가 네트워크에 대해 아주 잘 아는게 아니다보니,
<Work^Seony> pfsense를 100% 다 못쓰고 있는데다, 제대로 이해하고 있는 기능이 몇 없다보니...
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 업무상 쓰는 기능만 쓰게 되거든요...
<autowiz> 정책은 가끔 수정이 일어나나요? 거의 잘 안바뀌시나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 정책 수정은 가끔 하는데, 수정보단 추가가 주로 이루어지죠
<Work^Seony> 딱 한 가지 잘 이해가 안가는 건,
<autowiz> 저도 그러고 있긴 한데 다른것도 한번 써볼까 싶어서요
<Work^Seony> 제가 매일 아침 출근해서 저희쪽 웹사이트들을 대량으로 스캔한 ip가 있으면 그런건 차단시키는 작업을 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 제가 이해를 잘 못하고 있는건지는 모르겠지만,
<Work^Seony> 차단 리스트에 넣어놓으면 그게 당장 적용은 안되는 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> pfsense가 정말 좋다고 생각하는 부분은,
<Work^Seony> 일단 기능에 비해서 하드웨어 요구 성능이 극단적으로 낮구요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 집에서 쓰는 공유기 마냥 기능이 단순한 그런 방화벽이 아니라, 오히려 중형 규모 네트워크 정도는 충분히 관리가 가능하지 않나 싶어요
<autowiz> 정책추가 버튼이랑 정책 적용 버튼이 따로 있는제품들이 있긴한데 pfsense 는 어떤지 다시 확인해봐야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> pfsense의 경우는, iptables 비슷하게 그냥 차단 목록을 추가시켜놓으면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 아이피 별로 일일히 하긴 번거로우니까,
<Work^Seony> Alias라고 하는 일종의 목록을 만들고,
<Work^Seony> 그 목록의 집합을 방화벽 차단 rule에 넣으면 되는 식이에요
<Work^Seony> 허용할거 허용하고, 차단할거 차단하고 그런 식이죠... 기본적인 개념은 iptables랑 같아요
<autowiz> pfsense 가 참 간단하고 강력하긴 한거 같습니다. 요즘보면 괜히 UTM 이니 해서 통합 보안 한다고 IPS 넣고 바이러스 탐지 넣고 그러는데 그러다가 뻑나서 네트웍 장애가 생기지요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> pfsense에도 안티바이러스 패키지가 있긴 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그럼에도 불구하고 굉장히 가볍죠
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사실 안티바이러스라고 해봐야 걍 clamav 쓰는거긴 한데, 어쨌든 그래도 pfsense는 심플하고 강력합니다.
<Work^Seony> 제 예전 사수가 미란티스에서 캐노니컬로 옮겨갔네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 냥반 때문에 미란티스 오픈스택 쓰는 거였는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 직원들 미팅할 때 제가 이 얘기 하면서, "이제 우리가 굳이 미란티스껄 쓸 이유가 있나?" 했더니, 다들 딴 업체 찾아보자고... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 바꾸는게 대작업이긴 해도  , 더 나아질게 있다면 바꿔야지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 현재로서는 미란티스의 기술지원이 요즘 너무 별로여서...  지금 저희 클라우드 서버 수명 다 되면 일단은 미란티스는 다시 쓰지말자고 얘기해놓은 상태에요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다른곳을 쓰면 어디어디 가 있나요 citrix , vmware , 그냥 openstack , 그외 PaaS /  IaaS  제공업체 정도인가요?
<Work^Seony> nutanix도 있고 몇 군데 좀 있어요
<autowiz> 아 얼마전에 듣긴했는데 웹 UI 로 나름 구현잘 되어 있다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 찾아보면 그런 클라우드 업체가 여럿 있긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 근데 저희 같은 소규모에서는 클라우드 운영 자체가 굉장히 짐이 되거든요
<Work^Seony> 일단 문제 발생시 이걸 대처할 능력도 안되고 인력도 안되다보니, 업체에서 기술지원 요청해서 해결해줄 때까지 마냥 기다려야하거든요...
<autowiz> 하드웨어 장애에 대해선 어느정도 버텨 주겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 보통, 심각한 상황에서는 원격지원 하는 프로그램으로 직접 엔지니어들이 접속해서 해결해주긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그렇지 않은 경우에 대해서는, 티켓 끊어서 응답 기다리고, 이메일로 내용 주고받고 하는 절차가 너무 길고 복잡한 거죠...
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 클라우드 안쓸 수도 없고...
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 클라우드 좋은게 컨트롤 서버들 빼고는 노드 서버들 중에 한두대 장애나도 버틸 수 있는거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 네 보통 HA 구성을 필수적으로 하니깐요
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 HA 해도 그게 완벽하진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 컨트롤러 망가지면 다 멈추거든요
<autowiz> 컨트롤러 서버도 2~3대로 해야겠더라구요
<Work^Seony> 네 그것도 필수에요.
<Work^Seony> 저희처럼 규모가 작은 클라우드에도 컨트롤러가 3대인데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 이번(작년)에 구축한 클라우드는 컨트롤러를 아예 VM으로 구성했는데,
<autowiz> 전체적으론 물리머신이 몇대정도 들어가있나요?
<Work^Seony> 사실 이것도 만약 실제 컨트롤러로 쓰는 서버가 고장났을 경우, 이 VM을 어떻게 옮겨야하는지는 저희는 전혀 알 수가 없죠
<Work^Seony> 음... 물리 머신이, 컨트롤러 3대, 컴퓨트 3대, 스토리지 4대, Fuel 1대 총 11대네요
<Work^Seony> 인스턴스는 대략 100대 정도 돌아갑니다
<Work^Seony> 110대네요
<autowiz> 쉬는노드 없이 전체가 다 동작하고 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 컨트롤러 노드가 하드웨어 리소스 사용률이 제일 높구요,
<Work^Seony> 오히려 컴퓨트는 낮아요
<Work^Seony> 3대의 물리 서버에 인스턴스가 110대 돌아가는데도, CPU idle이 대부분 90이 넘어요
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오늘은 날씨가 좋습니다 해가 떴어요!
<autowiz> 간만에 날씨가 좋은가봅니다.
<soyeomul> 오 위즈님 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 네
<soyeomul> 날씨 좋아졌어요 한 5일간 좀 꾸무리했거등요
<soyeomul> 계속 구름이 하늘을 덮고 있다가 오늘 구름이 다 어디론가 사라졌어요
<soyeomul> 폴 에거트, IANA 에서 평양 타임존 변경사항 공지메일 보내신 분
<soyeomul> 이맥스 개발 메일링에서도 활약하고 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 이맥스 개발자들을 이제 우러러 보게 되네요,,,
<soyeomul> 그 폴 에거트와 리차드 스톨만이 이맥스 개발 메일링에서 이맥스 C 수준의 뭔가를 구현하려고 토론을 하는데... 정말 박진감 넘치는 드라마 보는거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 둘다 심오한 이야기들을 막 하더라구여
<autowiz> 으어 다들 대단한 사람들이지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul>  Using the GNU GMP Library for Bignums in Emacs <-- 요게 최근 토론 붙은 주제였어요 폴이랑 리차드랑요
<soyeomul> C 를 모르는 전 그저 구경만.. ㅎㅎ;;
<soyeomul> 낮잠 자러 갑니다 다들 존 하루 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<kim-eojin> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 18.04 올리고 그런건지 언제부터 그랬는지는 모르겠습니다만
<autowiz> 모니터 연결 안하고 부팅한 다음에 ctrl+alt+F2 해서 tty2 로 갈려고 하면 GUI 떠있는 모습 그대로 화면에 아무런 변화가 없습니다.
<autowiz> 다시 ctrl+alt+F1 해서 GUI 로 돌아오면 화면 한번 깜빡 하면서 다시 잘 움직입니다.
<autowiz> 모니터를 연결한 상태로 부팅하면 하면 정상인데 모니터 없이 부팅하고 나서 모니터가 나중에 꼽힐때만 문제네요.
<autowiz> 프로그램 버그가 아니라 그냥 저 머신 한대만 그럴 수 도 있긴 한데 . 해결을 해놓긴 해놔야 할거 같습니다.
<bridgebot5> <cyclone5989> 랩탑 사용하시나요?
<autowiz> 그냥 조립 PC 입니다.
<autowiz> 메인보드 vga 카드 쓰고 있습니다.
<bridgebot5> <cyclone5989> 저도 비슷한 경험이 있었는데
<bridgebot5> <cyclone5989> 싹 다시 밀고
<bridgebot5> <cyclone5989> nvidia 드라이버만 설치했더니 사라졌습니다.
<autowiz> 감사합니다. 시간이 되면 한번 밀어봐야될거 같습니다.
<bridgebot5> <cyclone5989> 저는 apt나 nvidia 홈페이지에서 설치 프로그램으로 설치 하지 않고 ubuntu-drivers autoinstall 로 설치해서 해결했습니다.
<bridgebot5> <cyclone5989> apt로 삽질했는데 해결 안되더라고요....
<autowiz> tty 랑 gui 랑 둘다 저해상도로 떨어지긴하는데 grub 에 nomodeset 옵션주니까 일단 나오긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 으어~ ㅜㅜ 정신없이 바쁜하루 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 오늘 드디어 금요일이네요 ㅋㅋ 다음주 할일이 많기에 걱정이 좀 되지만 왠지 행복한 미묘한 날이네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot5> <youngbin> gnome 3.30 에서 gdm 디자인이 확 바뀐다는 소식이네요. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/gnome-shell-lock-screen-redesign
<bridgebot5> <cyclone5989> 우분투 18.04 에 슬랙을 깔았는데요.. 슬랙에서만 한글이 안먹히는데 혹시 같은 증상 겪어보신분 있으신가요?
<bridgebot5> <youngbin> 스냅 패키지로 설치한 앱들이 입력기가 아예 안먹는 증상이 꽤 있을꺼에요, 데비안 패키지로 설치해 보세요
<bridgebot5> <youngbin> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/cant-use-input-method-in-snap-apps/4712/16
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 아직 한국인에겐 스냅은 멀었나봅니다…
<bridgebot5> <youngbin> 한국인 이라기 보단… 그냥 스냅 자체가 입력기 지원을 안하니 비 영여권 유저 전채가 스냅 쓰기가 뭐한 상황이랄까요
<bridgebot5> <cyclone5989> deb로 설치하니 한글이 되네요
<bridgebot5> <cyclone5989> 지금까지 급하면 gedit에 쓰고 나서 복붙했다는....
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저도 한때 맥에서 한영키가 잘 안먹힐때 그랬던 기억이 나네요..ㅋ.ㅋ
<bridgebot5> <draco> 얼마전에도 한글 입력 안된다는 분들이 있어서 deb으로 깔라고 댓글 달았는데 ㅋ
<bridgebot5> <draco> 소프트웨어센터에 스냅이 들어가 있어서 더 자주 문제가 발생하는거 같아요
<autowiz> https://www1.president.go.kr/petitions/219367
<autowiz> https 접속도 warning.or.kr 처럼
<autowiz> 차단하겠다는 문체부의 계획안 같은게 있다고 합니다. 내년까지 개발하겠다는데
<autowiz> 일부 사이트에서 https 접속시 warning.or.kr 에서 발급한 인증서가 수신되면서 페이지 리다이렉트 되는걸 경험했습니다. 아직 개발중인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 저희 회사 제품도 이미 시장에 나와 있기도 하구요. 기술은 SSL 에서 SNI (server name indicator ) 확장을 사용하는건데
<autowiz> 뭐 기술은 기술이고.
<autowiz> 제가 궁금한건 https 차단이 검열이랑 상관이 있나 하는겁니다.
<lexlove> 상관이 있는걸까요?? 저도 궁금하네요
<autowiz> 뭐 기사 아래쪽에보니까 국민청원까지 하고 있다고 합니다.
<autowiz> https 접속을 차단한다는말인즉 모니터링이 가능하다는 말이되고 , 그런 사이트접속에 대한 모니터링이 프라이버시 침해라는건데
<autowiz> http 접속에 대한 프라이버시 침해는 알고서도 묵과 했다는게 되는건지
<bridgebot5> <draco> http 차단에 대해서도 불평하는 여론이야 있었죠. https까지 건드리니 이제 발단이 되서 수면밖으로 나온거지
<bridgebot5> <draco> 그게 저작권 보호를 위해서든 아니든 특정 요소를 차단하는 것은 검열인건 맞는거죠. 다만 그게 프라이버시 침해냐, 통신비밀보호법 위반이냐는 좀 따져봐야 할거구요
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 제 개인적인 생각으로는 “유포자를 못잡으니 접속을 못하게 한다”라는 발상은 잘못된것 같습니다
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 게다가 현 상황과 같은 문제가 발생된다면 더더욱요
<bridgebot5> <draco> 맞아요. 그 발상인게 입증되는게, 그 문체부 직원에게 문의했다는 글을 보면, 이미 효과가 있다는 이야기로 타당성을 주장하는 내용이 있죠. 효과가 있다는게 명분이 된다는 자체가...ㅋ
<bridgebot5> <draco> 그런 발상으로는 사실 뭐든 할수 있죠. 범죄 모의할지 모르니 예방하려고 감청하다 몇건만 막아도 ㅋ
<bridgebot5> <draco> 잘 드는 칼이 생기면 써보고 싶은게 사람 심리라...당장은 문제 없더라도 저런식의 차단은 안했으면 좋겠네요.
<autowiz> 물론 본체를 잡아 들이기는 쉽지 않을 수 있겠으나 , 우회 회피 기술도 나날이 발전하기 때문에 저런 차단기술도 아직은 큰 실효가 없을 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 저도 onion 브라우저를 쓰고있... ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 실효의 문제가 아니고 윤리의 문제죠 경찰이 지나가는 사람들마다 뭐하는지 감시하면 범죄율은 낮아지겠지만 그러면 안되는거죠
<bridgebot5> <youngbin> 뭐 우리야 어니언 라우터 쓰면 되겠지만 그렇게 되면 피해자는 아무것도 모르는 일반인들이 될겁니다
<autowiz> 네 그런말도 있더라구요 . 조금이라도 우회하는사람은 잡지도 못하고 일반인들만 불편해지는거 아니냐는 ㅜㅜ
<asdf__> hi
<asdf__> 하이하이
<asdf__> ??
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 하이하이
#ubuntu-ko 2018-05-12
<bridgebot5> <douksini> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U4XUYV7JP/FANGQGPBM/image.png / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-FANGQGPBM-9696981dc8 - 18.04에서 밝기와 잠금 어디로 사라졌나요? 도무지 찾을수가 없네요. ㅠ_ㅜ자꾸 자동 로그아웃, 화면잠금이 되어버려 짜증나네요. 도움 부탁드립니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot5> <douksini> 안녕하세요:grinning:
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 설정에서 화면잠금 시간 설정하는 메뉴를 본적 있는것 같은데
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 지금 우분투를 켤 수가 없어서 말씀은 못드리겠네요 ㅠ
<bridgebot5> <douksini> 설정을 암만 찾아봐도 보이지 않네요. 설마 이거 빼먹은걸까요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 다른 설정은 몰라도 화면잠금 시간 설정은 설정에 있을겁니다
<bridgebot5> <kimej> 안꺼지게 조절했던 경험이 있어서...
<bridgebot5> <douksini> 전원 메뉴의 '빈화면' 이라는 옵션이 그것을 의미할까요?
<bridgebot5> <douksini> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U4XUYV7JP/FAND1SEN8/______________2018-05-12_12-20-57.png / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-FAND1SEN8-42f87c3311 - 일단 테스트 해봐야겠네요.
<autowiz> 18.04 기준으로
<autowiz> 설정에서 개인정보 에 보시면
<autowiz> 화면잠금 부분이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 클릭하면 작은 창이 열리는데 거기에 자동화면잠금이 있습니다.
<bridgebot5> <douksini> 아, 감사합니다.
<bridgebot5> <douksini> 찾았네요.^^
<bridgebot5> <youngbin> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DcsXtFPVAAAL5dJ.jpg
<autowiz> screen speaker 같은 프로그램 있으면 좋을거같습니다.
<autowiz> 예를들면 이런겁니다. irc 쿼리가 왔을때 소리로 알려주는기능을 쓰고 있는데
<autowiz> 갑자기 혹은 어떤 사정으로 스피커를 쓸 수 없는경우에
<autowiz> 모니터 좌우에 1cm 정도만 약하게 그라데이션을 준다던가 , 색칠을 한다던가 하는거지요.
<autowiz> 모니터 다른곳 보고 있다던가 하다보니까 한참 지나서야 쿼리나 알림이나 그런게 뜬걸 보게 되는경우가 있는거 같아서
<autowiz> 시간나면 하나 제가 만들고도 싶지만 언제 만들지는 모르겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot5> <kimej> Ubuntu 우측상단에 알림 뜨는것 처럼 하면 되지 않을까요
<bridgebot5> <e.riny> @autowiz https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-visualalert.html 이 Link가 도움이 되셨으면 좋게습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-06
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요~
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 몇일 후면 우분투한국커뮤니티 차기 대표 선거 시작이군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 우사 좀 둘러보고 올께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 오오
<soyeomul^bionic> 그로우돈님 오셨어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 문제 해결하셨나요? 와이파이 최적화요
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤요~
<groudon_> 아직은 해결안했어요.
<groudon_> 좋은 밤
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-07
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/05/ubuntu-support-windows-subsystem-linux-2 혼종 2
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 무사히 서울 다녀왔습니다 딸래미 둘 그리고 집사람과 월드컵경기장 주변 공원에서 놀다왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 한강쪽으로 작은 개천이 흐르더라구요 그 주변으로 자전거길/산책로이 있구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 가족들과 개천에 있는 물고기/황새/참새 등등 그거 구경하면서 놀았어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 사진도 찍고 그리고 점심은 홈플러스 2층에서 먹었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 울진에 도착하니 오후 5시 30분. 살펴보니 8000번 번식우가 새끼를 놓았더라구요. 암송아지였습니다 건강하고요 바로 저녁에 전자메일로 출생신고했씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 5월 어린이날 행사도 참 빡세더이다 아이들과 노는거 아흐 다롱디리
<autowiz> 네 연휴나 이럴때는 어딜가나 사람이 많아서 고생입니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 옼토위즈님 안녕하세요!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다;;; 다들 연휴 잘 보내셨는지요?^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 민철님 어소세여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 와서 구글 콤푸타 엔진에 깔린 postfix 접속 로그 보고서 메일 와있길래 봤는데요
<soyeomul^bionic> 국가 코드가 RS
<soyeomul^bionic> 더군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 어데인지 감이 안오네요
<soyeomul^bionic> ('RS', 'AS8400 TELEKOM SRBIJA a.d.')
<soyeomul^bionic> IP주소는 [109.92.139.14] 라고 찍혀있더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> RS ...
<autowiz> 세르비아 인가요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 그런가요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 정말 세상은 넓다는게 ... 실감이 옵니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 안에 postfix 밖에 안깔려있는데,,, 떡도 안나오고 밥도 안나오는데 온세상 각국에서 다 접속해대네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 60분 안에 10개정도의 새로운 IP 에서 찝적대네요,,, 이거 좋은건가요
<Seony> 나쁜거죠
<Seony> 점점 늘어날 겁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 네 방화벽 없으면 수시로 이런저런 스캔 및 공격이 들어옵니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> ^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일서버 덕분에 공부할게 늘어나네요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 보통은 비밀번호를 못맞춰서 실패 하지만 취약점이나 비밀번호 없음 또는 간단으로 인해서 공격당하는경우가 있습니다.
<Seony> 스패머들이 봇 돌려서 끊임없이 스패머의 희생양이 될 서버를 찾는데다, 보안이 잘 되어있다고 하더라도 저런게 늘어나면 결국 집 인터넷 트래픽이 늘어나서 피해를 보시게 됩니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨;;
<mincheol> 안녕하세요. 여기 active한 채팅이었군요,.
<autowiz> 저도 최근에 wail2ban 이라는 윈도우즈용 rdp 접속 제한 ( fail2ban 처럼) 하는 스크립트를 github 에서 받아다 설치했는데요
<soyeomul^bionic> 민철님 안녕하세용~
<autowiz> 별로 안들어올줄 알았는데 생각보다 많이 들어옵니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<mincheol> slack 은 왜 링크가 없어졌나요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> wail2ban은 처음 보네요.  윈도우즈용이 있는줄은 몰랐네요
<Seony> fail2ban 이거 은근히 스트레스라...
<autowiz> 파워쉘로 누가 만들었더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> fail2ban 느낌이 아이피별로 믄가를 차단한다는 그런거 같아요~
<Seony> 네
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 rdp 도 인증서 로그인되면 좋겠는데 제가 모르는건지 아직 적용을 못하고 있습니다. 암튼 그러면서 갑자기 든생각이
<Seony> 저희는 404를 몇 회 이상 접근하면 아예 차단시켜버리는걸 일부 서버에서 돌리는데, 이거 때문에 몇몇 서비스에서 골치아파요
<autowiz> 물론 좀 다르긴 하지만 네이버나 포털 아이디도 전세계 어디서든 비번만 알면 접속할 수 있는거니까
<soyeomul^bionic> 음,,, 다들 엄청 바쁘게산다는게 느껴지는...
<autowiz> 어떻게보면 엄청 취약하다는 생각이드네요 그래서 2차 인증이나 접속 국가 제한을 하는거긴 하지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 일 때문에 바쁘진 않고... 게임 때문에 바빠서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 게임 접속해서도 사무를 봐야하니... ㅎㅎ
<mincheol> 여기 ubuntu말고 다른 os 물어봐도 되나요?
<Seony> 네 뭐 어느정도는...  배포판들이 다 비슷비슷하니깐요
<autowiz> 될껍니다 아마도요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<mincheol> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ bsd질문이라 ...
<Seony> bsd면... 전혀 모를 것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 간단한거면 저도 알긴 하는데 안쓴지 오래되긴 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 아니 소여물 이야기 농사 이야기도 하는지라...
<mincheol> freebsd랑 리눅스랑 듀얼부팅 잘되나요?
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
<Seony> 오 렉스님이다
<soyeomul^bionic> 렉스러브님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<mincheol> 반갑습니다.
<lexlove_> Seony: 안녕하세요.^^
<Seony> 듀얼부팅이야 당연히 잘되죠. 부트로더가 하는 일인데...
<mincheol> grub2를 선호해서
<mincheol> freebsd entry넣어서 시도해봤는데
<mincheol> 커널 로드가 안되더군요..
<lexlove_> soyeomul^bionic: 렉스라고 불러주세요.^^
<mincheol> uefi 로 설치 분명히 한거 같은데.
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵 렉스님^^
<Seony> 아마 파일시스템 접근이 안되서 그럴텐데, 그 경우는 bsd에 있는 grub이나 부트로더를 쓰셔야할 거에요...
<mincheol> grub2에서
<mincheol> freebsd 파일시스템 모듈
<autowiz> efi 파티션 이나
<mincheol> 로드해서 했거든요
<Seony> 음....
<mincheol> NetBSD는 잘되는데
<autowiz> efi 부트로더가 ext2 혹은 ext3 만 마운트 가능한 경우도 있었습니다.
<Seony> 그 두 개는 가팅 듀얼로 써본 적이 없어서 저는 잘 모르겠군요...
<mincheol> freeBSD 좀 써보고 싶은데 잘안되네요
<mincheol> 아 그런가요?
<mincheol> efi가 ext3,2만되나요
<autowiz> 리눅스 /boot 파티션을 ext2 나 3 로 한번 해보시지요
<soyeomul^bionic> freebsd ㅎㅎ 참 오랜만에 듣네요,,,
<Seony> 차라리 버츄얼박스로 써보시는게 어떠세요
<autowiz> 최신 버젼은 그렇지 않을 수 있는데 그런 문제가 있었던 적이 있습니다.
<mincheol> 메인용을 사용할꺼라서요
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 그럼 우분투를 날리고 freebsd를 메인으로 쓰시고 거기서 우분투를 가상머신으로 쓰시면 되겠네요
<Seony> 아... freebsd용 버츄얼박스가 없나...
<mincheol> ㅎㅎ 리눅스도 버릴 수가 없네요. 연구하는데 필요해서..
<Seony> 어렵군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 프비를 메인으로 쓰신다니... 참 대단하십니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제 노트북도 좀 이상하게 부트로더 에서 부팅이 안되서 efi 부팅 항목을 따로 만들어서 다른 부트로더를 각각 부팅하게 설정해서 씁니다.
<lexlove_> 오즈님 앞으로 자주 올게요.^^
<mincheol> 요번에 netbsd가지고 놀면서, nvme드라이버도 포팅되어있어서 이제는 충분히 사용할만 준비가 된거 같거든요.
<autowiz> 넵 렉스님 자주 뵈어요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/109272/add-freebsd-to-grub2-boot-menu
<Seony> 이런게 나오네요
<mincheol> 네 저대로 했는데
<mincheol> 안됐었어요
<Seony> 아 하긴 이미 다 해보실만큼 해보셨겠군요...
<mincheol> 그냥 그럽메뉴에서 멈춰요, 커널 로드가 안된거같아요
<mincheol> 메세지도 안보이고
<mincheol> 제생각엔 파일시스템문제인거 같아요. 커널이미지를 못찾는거 같음...
<autowiz> 리눅스는 어떤거 쓰시나요?
<Seony> 제 생각에도 파일시스템을 못읽어서일 거라고 추측합니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~
<mincheol> 리눅스는 뭐 우분트 쓰죠, 페도라 선호하는데 학교 wifi가 안되어서 우분투씁니다.
<autowiz> 커널에 ufs2 모듈이 없는경우일 수 도 있구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 우분투^^
<autowiz> 아 저건 grub 모듈일려나요? ㅜㅜ
<mincheol> 그럽모듈이지 않을까요?
<Seony> 버지니아 텍에 계시네요
<Seony> 저랑 같은 미국이시군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<autowiz> set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ada0s1a
<mincheol> 혹시 eduroam 경험 있으신가요?
<Seony> 그건 제가 관리할 권한이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<mincheol> 미국 학교에서 쓰는 와이파이 시스템인데
<soyeomul^bionic> 미국에서 접속하셨나바요~
<mincheol> set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ada0s1a 이거 한번 해볼께요 감사합니다.
<Seony> 저는 주립대 내 단과대학 하나만 관리해서 eduroam은 잘 모르겠어요
<mincheol> 에듀롬이 편하긴한데
<mincheol> 마이너인 리눅서한테는
<mincheol> 안좋네요
<mincheol> fedora에선 인증서 문제때문에 연결이 안되어요
<autowiz> 저기서 path 도 잘 잡아주셔야 하고 , 일단 리눅에서 bsd 파티션 마운트 테스트도 해보시는것도 괜찮을거 같습니다
<mincheol> 제생각엔 legacy/uefi 에 뭔가 있는거 같아요
<mincheol> 실험용을 쓰는 워크스테이션은 legacy인데
<mincheol> 듀얼부팅 잘되거든요
<mincheol> 랩탑은 uefi
<mincheol> 근데 uefi/legacy 호환모드를 bios에서 지원해줘서 그거 쓰는데도 뭐가 잘안되네요
<Seony> 그러고보니 저도 uefi로 할 때마다 매번 뭐가 잘 안되서 레거시로만 하네요
<mincheol> 맞아요 짜증나요
<autowiz> 저도 거의 그랬었었는데 요즘은 efi 로 가능한 하고 있습니다.
<mincheol> 윈도우즈 안쓸꺼면 uefi필요가 없죠
<autowiz> hdd 도 점점 커지다 보니 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 레거시에서 gpt 부팅은 되는거 같던데 맞지요?
<mincheol> 네
<autowiz> legacy 어쩌고 하는 부팅 파티션을 만들어서 되는거 같긴 하던데요
<mincheol> 맨앞에 있어야하는데
<mincheol> 오에스 인스톨러가 알아서 해줄껄요
<mincheol> 저도 허접이라 ㅠㅜ
<Seony> 음... 제 생식으로는 gpt 쓸거면 uefi 해야할 거에요.  레거시랑은 잘 안맞는 거 같더라구요
<mincheol> 아이고
<mincheol> 퀄끝나고 해야겠다
<mincheol> 목요일 퀄인데 긴장0에 준비도 잘안되고
<autowiz> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/354260/working-grub-configuration-for-uefi-booting-freebsd
<autowiz> 여기보면 bsd 에서 /boot/ada0 에 grub 다시 한번 설치하라는거 같은데 , 말씀하신거처럼 이런 오래 걸리고 어려운 작업은 다른 할일 다 하고 사는게 맞을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 17년도 글인데 제가보기에는 bios-boot 파티션은 꼭 없어도 될거도 같은데 한번 테스트 해봐야 정확히 알 거 같습니다.
<mincheol> 음 우분투에서는 update-grub 명령어가 grub.cfg 새로 만들어 주지 않나요?
<mincheol> 한번 해보겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<autowiz> bsd 혼자서는 잘 부팅은되시는건가요?   네 맞습니다. 종 명령어도 다르긴 하네요
<mincheol> bsd 단독으로 부팅은 아직 안해봤어요. 리눅스에 보존해야하는 data들이 있어서요.
<Seony> 꼭 백업하고 하셔야겠네요
<Seony> 파티션 테이블 날아가면 골치아프니...
<mincheol> 넵. 그리고 bsd에서 eduroam이 연결 되나 안되나 그것이 그게 관건입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> https://devinlife.com/project/buzz-clien-3rd/
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬이 참 고맙네여~ 그냥저냥 든 생각이어요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 그라고 bsd 에 푹빠진 민철님이 쪼매 부럽네여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 마따 어제 린돌님 감사합니다 덕분에 안전운전해서 잘 다녀왔씁니다^^
<mincheol> 저도 파이썬으로 원하는 분야 학회/저널에서 논문 검색할 수 있는 검색엔진 하나 만들어 보려고요
<soyeomul^bionic> 화이팅!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 에... 전 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<Seony> autowiz: 오즈님
<Seony> 혹시 실험재료등 재고조사 프로그램 아는거 있으세요?
<autowiz> 재고 조사용 프로그램은 아직 안써봐서 잘 모르겠습니다 ㅜㅜ  회사에서는 회사 전체가 싸는 ERP 랑 엑셀파일
<autowiz> 로만 하다보니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아무래도 재고조사라는게 조건이 너무 많고 다양해서 일반적인 범주에서 적용할 수 있게 만들기가 어렵긴 하겠네요
<autowiz> 재고 별로 대분류 중분류 소분류 나뉘게 하면서
<autowiz> 잔여 개수 를 파악하기 쉽게 하는거긴 한데 , 많이 필요하기도 해서 찾아보면 있을것도 같습니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 2019년 차기 대표선거의 후보를 공지합니다.  후보는 총 1명으로 다음과 같습니다.  1. 윤건영(Dry8r3aD) 공약 - 우분투한국커뮤니티 운영진 업무 가이드 확립 - 지역팀 강화 : 서울 / 대전 / 부산 - 3개 도시(권역)별  - 우분투한국커뮤니티 인프라 강화 - 정기적인 우분투관련 콘텐츠 제작  후보의 자세한 공약 및 출마
<UbuntuKrSlack> 선언문은 포럼의 등록 공지(https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30099)를 확인해 주시기 바랍니다.  선거는 5월 8일부터 19일까지 진행될 예정입니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 수고가 많으십니다 ^^
<soyeomul> bionic
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 홀리님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 그로우돈님 오셨어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 외국 같아요 접속하신 곳이...
<HolyKnight> 안녕하세유. 올만에 보네유. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 넵 홀리님,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 시간이... 전 holywar.hanirc.org 에 멈춰져있어요 홀리님
<soyeomul^bionic> 에거에거 전 이만 들어가볼께요,,, 내일 또 모기 예방 백신 접종을 한 10마리 정도 합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 존 밤 되세요~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<mincheol> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-08
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 새깐돌 또 아침에 태어났습니다. 암송아지입니다;;; 바로 출생신고 했네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 어미젖을 먹는둥 마는둥 옆칸으로 자꾸 넘어가서 어미와 새깐돌을 격리된 방에 함께 넣어두었씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 한나절 놔두면 새끼가 어미 초유를 좀 먹겠다 싶어서 그렇게 조치했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 어미 위하야 볏짚도 좀 넣어두고 깐돌만의 배려를 위하야 바닥에 푹신푹신 볏짚 많이 깔아뒀어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 전자는 어미소가 먹는 볏짚
<soyeomul^bionic> 후자는 바닥 깔개 볏짚
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 어소세여 홀리님~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 12마리 번식우 또 모기 예방 백신 접종합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 살아서 저녁에 돌아올께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 저녁 소여물 주고 들어왔어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모기 예방 백신 접종 중간동 11마리 했습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 소 밧줄로 보정하다가 하마트면 오른손목 접질를뻔했네여,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 내일 새벽엔 암소 비육 한마리 우시장 내보냅니다;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 새벽 4시 30분에 소 싣으러 온답니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 일찍 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 2019년 차기 대표 선거를 시작합니다.  후보는 총 1명으로 다음과 같습니다  == 후보 == 1. 윤건영(Dry8r3aD) 공약 - 우분투한국커뮤니티 운영진 업무 가이드 확립 - 지역팀 강화 : 서울 / 대전 / 부산 - 3개 도시(권역)별  - 우분투한국커뮤니티 인프라 강화 - 정기적인 우분투관련 콘텐츠 제작  후보의 자세한 공약 및 출마
<UbuntuKrSlack> 선언문은 포럼의 등록 공지(https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30099)를 확인해 주시기 바랍니다.  다음 링크를 통해 투표가 가능하며 구글 계정이 필요합니다. https://forms.gle/qcaZtm7K2Ydvnp2j6  선거는 5월 8일부터 19일까지 진행됩니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-09
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 오즈님 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 홀리님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <douksini> 안녕하세요. 오랜만에 접속했어요.^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <douksini> https://www.ubuntu-kr.org/ 의 슬랙 초대링크가 만료된것 같아요.
<GUIsin> 안냥하세요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <douksini> 집에서 잠자고 있던 오래된 노트북에 ubuntu 삭제하고 루분투 설치했더니 깔끔하고 맘에드네요.
<GUIsin> 질문이 있습니다. 우분투에 가족용 마인크래프트 서버를 운영중인데, 명령어를 실행할때 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./bedrock_server 이렇게 하거든요.
<GUIsin> 앞에 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. 이 부분은 뭘 의미하는 걸까요?
<GUIsin> 넣고하나 빼고하나 동작하는건 비슷해보여서요.
<pchero_work> GUIsin: 실행할 때 어떻게 실행하시나요?
<pchero_work> LD_LIBRARY_PATH 는 컴파일 할 때 사용하는 옵션이어서 단순히 파일 실행할 때는 빼셔도 될겁니다.
<pchero_work> 혹시나 다른 커맨드 조합으로 사용하는게 있을까 싶어서 여쭤봤습니다.
<GUIsin> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./bedrock_server 이렇게 실행하라고 나와있어서요.
<GUIsin> https://www.minecraft.net/en-us/download/server/bedrock/
<pchero_work> 아.. 알겠습니다.
<pchero_work> 환경에 따라 안붙이셔도 되지만, 붙이시는게 좋습니다. :)
<pchero_work> 정확히는 동적 라이브러리 때문에 그렇습니다. 아마도 다운로드하신 zip 파일에 다 담겨 있는 상태로 배포가 되어서 그런것 같습니다.
<pchero_work> 그냥, 붙이시는게 좋습니다. :)
<GUIsin> pchero_work, 감사합니다.
<soyeomul^chrome> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 새벽에 소 한마리 우시장에 내다 팔았습니다 암소 비육이었어요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬OS 에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 그로우돈님 계시네여 와이파이 최적화 해결하셨는지요,,,
<soyeomul^chrome> 저녁 묵으러 갑니다~
<groudon_> 안녕하새요 ^^
<groudon_> http://pastebin.calculate-linux.ru/ru/show/121179
<groudon_> 이렇게 했었어요.
<groudon_> 문제를 아직도 있어요 ^^\
<soyeomul^chrome>  오
<soyeomul^chrome> 칼큘레이트 리눅스 저거 싱기하네여
<groudon_> 그냥pastebin쓰는것입니다
<groudon_> 우분트 19.04 있어요 ^^
<soyeomul^chrome> 오
<soyeomul^chrome> 19.04 어떤가요
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 18.04 쓰고있어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 sudo iwconfig 하니깐
<soyeomul^bionic> mlan0     no wireless extensions.
<soyeomul^bionic> br0       no wireless extensions.
<soyeomul^bionic>  
<soyeomul^bionic> 라고 뜨네여
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<groudon_> ^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 우분투 19.04 뭐가 바뀌었나요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 어진님 fmowl님 모두 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 그로우돈님 인기폭발중^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 2019년 차기 대표 선거를 진행중입니다.  후보는 총 1명으로 다음과 같습니다.  == 후보 == 1. 윤건영(Dry8r3aD) 공약 - 우분투한국커뮤니티 운영진 업무 가이드 확립 - 지역팀 강화 : 서울 / 대전 / 부산 - 3개 도시(권역)별  - 우분투한국커뮤니티 인프라 강화 - 정기적인 우분투관련 콘텐츠 제작  후보의 자세한 공약 및 출마
<UbuntuKrSlack> 선언문은 포럼의 등록 공지(https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30099)를 확인해 주시기 바랍니다.  다음 링크를 통해 투표가 가능하며 구글 계정이 필요합니다. https://forms.gle/qcaZtm7K2Ydvnp2j6  선거는 5월 8일부터 19일까지 진행됩니다.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 안녕하세요오오
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨^^;
<soyeomul^bionic> 으으으
<soyeomul^bionic> 졸리어서 먼저 들어갑니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤 되시어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-10
<Seony> 하루도 평안한 날 없는 이브는 오늘도 사건 사고가 터졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <douksini>
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<GUIsin> slack에 'code or text snippet' 으로 입력한건 표시가 안되는군요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <douksini> slack 사용하시는분들은 이제 거의 없나봐요?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 음.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 슬랙이 외국 IT회사들에서는 카톡수준이던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <douksini> 드라코님 안녕하세요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <douksini> 울 회사 메신저를 라인에서 slack로 바꿀려고 계획중입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 우양에서 다녀갔씁니다 외부공유기 IP받아오기 실패 뜨서 이동혁 대리와 박문수 대리 고치고 갔어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 원인이 케이블이 빠져있었어요. 단순한거 같지만 단순하게 제가 손을 볼 수 없는 형국.
<soyeomul^bionic> 개인 pc 가 아니라 번식우 22마리의 생사가 걸려있는거라 우양 기술자분들을 농장까지 초대했더랬죠.
<soyeomul^bionic> 서울에서 울진까지 K7 타고 오셨어요 두분.
<soyeomul^bionic> 고치고나서 군위로 또 출장가신대서 두유 한병 선물로 드리고 헤어졌습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 이제 농장에서 스마트폰으로도 와이파이 쾌적하게 할 수 있어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피 한잔~
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 오후에 100일이 지난 수송아지 젖떼고 어미가 시장에 팔려나가서 자동으로 젖이 떼인 90일 된 송아지도 비육사로 옮기고
<soyeomul^bionic> 17마리 번식우 발정탐지기 목에다 착용시키고.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 오후가 빡세네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어갑니다 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 교육왔는데 졸리네요
<autowiz_> 교육 강사가 잘 못가르쳐서 그런건가요?
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎ 아니요. 재미가 없어요.
<lexlove_> 사회복무 담당자 교육이거든요.
<autowiz_> 왠지 좀 재미 없을거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아…
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-11
<soyeomul^bionic> 아침 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅~
<soyeomul^bionic> data = data.replace("JPG", "jpg")
<soyeomul^bionic> 요 문법이 파이썬에서 JPG 로 된걸 jpg 로 치환해주는 문법 맞나요?
<soyeomul^bionic> data 가 문자열이라 가정할때요,,, 저거... 가능한건지 궁금했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 디렉토리 내에 수많은 *.JPG 파일들을 일일이 *.jpg 로 변경하려면 손 노가다 해야되는데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 너무 빡세네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 스크립트로 돌리면 후다닥 될거 같은데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 한번 여쭤봅니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 아침부터 파이썬 질문 해대서 머쓱하네여,,, 오전엔 간단한 시사나 뉴스 농담이 제격인데,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 재준님 어소세여~
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다ㅏ. 안녕하세요?!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨^^;
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 송아지 100일된 깐돌이 옮기다 실패했네여 하도 날뛰어서요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 이틀 쉬었다가 옮기려합니다 아흐아흐
<jason_KR> 축산업 잘 된다하니.... 축하합니다, 수소/숫소? 발정 감지기....가 목걸이 방식인가본데, 원리가 뭐여요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 목걸이에 무슨 센서(탐지기)가 있나바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 센서에서 신호를 인터넷 태워서 우양코퍼레이션 클라우드 서버로 전송합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그럼 클라우드에서 연산을 해서 농장주 휴대폰으로 알람을 보내준다고 합니다.
<jason_KR> 하하하    당연하죠, 무슨 센서겠죠.  그 무슨이 무슨 원리인지~   "그거시 알구 싶따"는....... ㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 아...................
<soyeomul^bionic> 어려운 질문을... ㅠㅠㅠ 저도 자세한건 모르겠어요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 농사꾼 되면 저거 잘 돌아가면 끝. 더이상 생각을 안하게되더라구요.
<jason_KR> 예 예  ㅋㅋㅋ    알겠습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 놀러 오세여 울진에요 재준님^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 밥 한그릇 대접해드리고 싶네여~
<jason_KR> 암소 같은 경우   체온 변화를 감지해서...어쩌구 한다지만, 숫소의 경우는 첨 들어서 모르겠어요. PASS
<soyeomul^bionic> 대숲농장엔 번식우(암소)만 체크합니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 수소는 잘 모르겠네여
<jason_KR> 초대 말씀 감사.   주소도 알고 있지만 쉽게 결정을 못보겠ㅇ어요. 만약, 기회 닿은다면 auto wiz_ 오토 위즈님이랑 동햏하고 싶ㅇ어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵넵^^
<jason_KR> 아~ 암소 체크여요? 그럼  원리를 알겠어요. 아~ 난  수소 점검해서 아는 줄 알았네요.
<jason_KR> 체온 변화 맞습니다. 대숲농장 사장님이 아직  총각이라 잘 몰랐구나~ ㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 총각으로 바주셔서 감사~
<jason_KR> 에?!!!   아녔우? 허허~ 이런 실례가 있었나~  왕 미안합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎㅎ 아뇨 기분 조으네여;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 못한거 오늘 오후엔 꼭 해야것어요 결의 불끈!
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul^bionic> https://cdn.clien.net/web/api/file/F01/8429851/13320f7c05fada.jpg?w=780&h=30000
<soyeomul^bionic> 저거...
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬을 공부하면서 이해가 되었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> a = '2' + '0'
<soyeomul^bionic> print(a) = '20'
<soyeomul^bionic> 마지막 문장은 문법에러입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> print(a) 를 하니깐 20 이 출력되는데 type 으로 찍어보니깐 str 이더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 참 간단한걸 대게 제가 길게 적었네여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 저 아프리카 선생님은 아이에게 콤푸타 문자열 덧셈을 가르치는게 아닐까 추측해봅니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피나 한잔 해야것어요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 안녕하세요.^^
<jason_KR> lex love_: 반갑습니다, 늦게 봤어요. 설마 오늘도 (피)교육?
<lexlove_> 아닙니다.
<jason_KR> 주말엔 좀 쉬어줘야죠. ㅋ ^^
<lexlove_> 네. 주말엔 쉬어야지요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 헥헥
<soyeomul> 번식우 꼭대기동 7마리 탐지기(목걸이) 착용시켰는데요
<soyeomul> 어마아마하게 덥네여
<soyeomul> 잠시 피신왔어요
<soyeomul> 그늘입니다
<lexlove_> 고생하셨어요~
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세여~
<lexlove_> 소여물님은 주말이 없군요
<soyeomul> 넵넵 이제 12마리 남았어요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아.. 넨
<soyeomul> 농사꾼은 비오는날이 주말입니다 휴일입니다
<soyeomul> 일단 쉬원한 물부터,,,
<soyeomul> 아따 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다;;
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-05-12
<soyeomul> 간밤에 잠시 대구 댕겨왓어요 아침에 우사 도착해서 보니
<soyeomul> 새깐돌이가 안녕세상을 외치며 태어낫어요
<soyeomul> 제가 대구 잇는동안 새벽에 태어낫나바요
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물주고 지 어미가 새깐돌 돌보게끔 전 집으로 왓어요
<soyeomul> 잠을 못자서 전 잠시 꿈나라로 갈거같아요
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-04
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 월요일 아침 문안 인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 으뜨 커피 한잔 마시고 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :)
<Jason-KR> pc hero_work: 실례가 아니라면, 도시 이름을 물어봐도 되요? 저는 고양시 입니다.
<Jason-KR> 아  왜 물어보는가 하면, 요즘 엔스헤데 라는 도시랑 사소한 일이 있어서요. 그 뿐
<pchero_work> Jason-KR: 아, 저는 암스테르담서 살고 있습니다. :)
<pchero_work> 찾아보니 암스테르담과는 거이가 좀 있네요, 무슨 일이 있으신가요?
<pchero_work> 거리
<Jason-KR> 아 답글 고맙습니다. 아녀요, 요즘 매일 들르는 서버가 그 도시의 한 대학에 있다고 해서...맞네요, 좀 거리가 멀군요. ^^
<Jason-KR> cq ds4gzb qsl?
<ds4gzb> 안녕하세요
<KAL> 반갑습니다
<Jason-KR> 아  왜 물어보는가 하면, 요즘 엔스헤데 라는 도시랑 사소한 일이 있어서요. 그 뿐
<Jason-KR> 헐~ 오타.
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다만, 이 시간에요? ㅎ ^^
<KAL> 어 일찍일나신건가요^^
<KAL> 여쭤볼게있어서 들어왔습니다.
<KAL> dd 를 이용해서 서버하드 sda 를 통으로 sdb에 백업을했는데요
<Jason-KR> 옙, 자다가 꺴습니다.  그런데, 또 자야만 합니다. ㅎ
<KAL> 이후에 재부팅후에 마운트해서 sda 에 업데이트된부분을 sdb 에 rsync를 이용해서 백업을 할려고하는데요
<KAL> sdb 의 / 를 마운트하고나서
<KAL> 폴더를 하나만드니.. sda에도 생기는데...
<KAL> 왜이런걸까요?
<KAL> blkid를 하면. sda , sdb 같은 UUID 로 되어있습니다. 복사를했으니..
<Jason-KR> 답은 아닙니다만, 같은 uuid 가 2개다? <-- 이렇게 만들 수 있는 줄은 몰랐습니다. 같은 uuid가 2개이므로 그런 일이 생기겠죠"라는 것이 저의 생각입니다.
<KAL> dd 하기전에 sda와 sdb를 똑같이 파티션을 만들었습니다. sda1~6 / sdb1~6
<KAL> 그때 sdb1~6 의 uuid 를 따로 기록해두었구요.
<KAL> dd 이후에 uuid가 서로 같아졌는데
<KAL> 이제 sdb1~6의 uuid를 기존걸로 수정하려면 어디를 수정해야하죠?
<Jason-KR> fstab 요
<Jason-KR> 구글링 추천 합니다. 워낙 자주 안건드리다보니 제가 외우고 있지 않습니다.
<KAL> 아 fstab에 기존 sda의 내용 +  sdb의 내용을 추가하면 되는건가요?
<Jason-KR> sdb 의 uuid 를 바꿔주면 될 것 같고요,
<KAL> 감사합니다 해보겠습니다
<Jason-KR> 해보시고 (성패) 결과까지 알려주면 많이 고맙겠습니다. ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-05
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> https://www.clien.net/service/board/park/14930437
<soyeomul> 문통이 과거에 콤푸타는 하나도 모르지만 아들을 위하야 게임 매뉴얼을 하나하나 아들이 게임을 할 수 있게끔 영어를 한글로 번역했다고 하네요 아들을 위하야...............
<soyeomul> 음... 뭔가 모를... 아버지의 마음이 느껴지는 글입니다 우어어어;;;
<soyeomul> 진짜 사람을 감동시키는건 많이 알고 모르고가 아닌거 같아요;;;
<soyeomul> 마음
<soyeomul> 그 마음은 정말 절실하면 사람에게 전달되는거 같아요 마음이 중요!
<soyeomul> 으뜨 먼저 들어갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<asdfasdfasdf> 우분투 amd 그래픽카드 드라이버 설치문의드립니다
<asdfasdfasdf> how to install amd graphic card driver
<foxmask> 안녕하세요?
<Jason-KR> fox mask: 프랑스에도 "어린이 날"이 있어요? 한국은 (crontab EXP: * * 5 5 * holiday) 국가 공휴일 입니다.
<foxmask> Jason-KR: it's christmas the day of children ;)
<Jason-KR> 예. ㅋㅋㅋ      점심식사 맛있게 하세요~
<foxmask> 고마워, 너도
<Jason-KR> 앗쒸ㅋㅋㅋㅋ...  언제쯤 반말을 고칠까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ    ^^
<foxmask> what is the cost of your masks ? here a disposable mask is at 50cent of Euro each.
<Jason-KR> n95 (medical) grade is about 1.5 USD. and
<Jason-KR> 2pcs/1 person/each week at drug stores.
<Jason-KR> but 이젠 흔하고 쉽게 언제나 더 싸게 살 수 있어요 .
<Jason-KR> imho, if they R not patient or not guardian, then n80 grade is enough.
<Jason-KR> n95 (medical) grade is about 1.5 USD/1pcs. and
<Jason-KR> n95 (medical) grade is about 1.5 USD/1pcs.
<foxmask> how many days can you use it ?
<foxmask> here, they said chirugical mask is for one day
<Jason-KR> i'm sorry COZ i used 1 pcs/1 month.
<foxmask> wow
<Jason-KR> YES, for  patient or guardians several pcs/1day.
<foxmask> ok i see
<Jason-KR> 내 환경은 주변 사람들이 많이 없는 시골. 대인 관계도 많이 없어요. 그리고
<foxmask> yes
<Jason-KR> 이 동네는 clean area from covid-19
<Jason-KR> 도시 생활자들은  평균 1장/1일 쓸 것 같아요.
<foxmask> https://www.sortiraparis.com/images/1001/69688/554504-carte-de-france-du-deconfinement-par-departement-le-4-mai-2020-4.jpg in green the less infected area in red the most one
<foxmask> we are in the red one (paris)
<Jason-KR> Ooops !!
<foxmask> the number in each is not the number of people but the number of a are (we are 95 in france)
<foxmask> we have*
<foxmask> the number in each is not the number of people but the number of a areA (we are 95 in france)
<Jason-KR> i remember above PIC, but No-colored and No-numbering. and
<foxmask> so in the red areas i think we will use 1 mask per day and that will cost quickly a lot
<foxmask> At least I could received my order from aliexpress for getting more masks than the one or two the Mayor will give us
<Jason-KR> few days ago. i saw documentary channel on Ur old castles, espacially southern france.
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> we have a lot of castle from different period
<foxmask> different time
<Jason-KR> ye, i herarded.  4 example, VS ENGLAND.
<foxmask> yes
<Jason-KR> ye, i herard.  4 example, VS ENGLAND.
<Jason-KR> ye, i heard.
<Jason-KR> ㅠㅠ U R aliexpress cusetomer? ;)
<foxmask> there are Castle for Luxury with Louis 14 "Chateau de Versaille" or "Chateau de la loire" https://www.valdeloire-tourisme.fr/sejours-val-de-loire/chateaux-de-la-loire.html and big castle to defend against invenders "Chateau Fort" https://www.detoursenfrance.fr/patrimoine/chateaux-et-monuments/les-chateaux-forts-a-visiter-absolument-3208
<foxmask> Jason-KR: yes ^^
<foxmask> I bought a keybord in Korean latelty :)
<foxmask> in silicon so I can put it on my azerty keyboard
<Jason-KR> me 2, i'm old customer.          but i did NOT buy any MEDICAL goods from aliXpress. 나는 좀 못믿어요. ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> THX 4  Ur (castles) PIC. ^^
<foxmask> i bought à aliexpress because amazon stopped to deliery anything in france because of a social conflict with employee and Amanzon and the Gouvernment
<Jason-KR> Ah~....
<Jason-KR> oherwise, a masks R houseware. NOT only medical goods.
<foxmask> yes
<Jason-KR> fox mask: i'm sorry that there a Qty limit (less then 10~20 pcs) for send to foreign countris (from korea) by Government's policy, and
<Jason-KR> shipping fee is too high.      AliXpress's is free, Right? So, It's cheaper than i send. ^^
<Jason-KR> forgive me. ^^
<foxmask> no problem:)
<foxmask> I did not speak about that for sending masks to me :)
<Jason-KR> ^^
<foxmask> yes shipping is free :)
<foxmask> (at aliexpress)
<Jason-KR> 0.5 EUR/1 pcs at AliX ? or made in FRA ?
<foxmask> in france
<Jason-KR> then, how much is the one from aliX ?
<foxmask> at aliexpress I found 10 for 25 + 40 filters ; so you dont have to throw the masks at the garbage each time
<foxmask> 10pcs for 25€
<Jason-KR> Ah~ OK. thx
<Jason-KR> not all in one, who can Xchanging the only filter in masks.
<foxmask> yes
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-06
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아침 문안인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 수요일~
<soyeomul> 저녁에 암소비육 한마리 김해공판장으로 내보냅니다 ;;;
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 아이하바노쓰님꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 어제까지가 사회적 거리두기였고 오늘부터는 좀 완화된거 같은데 서울이나 도시는 분위가 어떤가요
<soyeomul> 여기 울진은 대략 80% 마스크를 안쓰고 다닙니다
<soyeomul> 공무원분들만 쓰네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 마스크 쓰는 점만 빼면 코로나 이전과 차이가 없네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 길거리엔 99% 정도 마스크를 쓰고 다니네요(서울 종로에요)
<soyeomul> 와~!!!!!
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 1%는 잠시 벗은 사람들…
<soyeomul> 종로! 이낙연!
<soyeomul> 워워~~~
<soyeomul> 그래서 아이님 정보주셔서 감사해요~
<soyeomul> 디에스포님 어소세여~~~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 어제 립스틱 찐하게 화장한 여자분이 마스크 안쓰고 있는거 발견했는데 아마도 가방에는 있을 거에요…
<soyeomul> 아하~ 그런 분위기... 넵;;; 뭔지 대략 감이 옵니다~
<soyeomul> 아 마따 저 어제 농장일지 안썼네요~
<soyeomul> 일지 쓰러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으아아아~~~
<soyeomul> 데비안 웹페이지 중국어 빌드 오류 한번 나니깐 각국의 데비안 개발자 10명이 달라붙어서 기술 논쟁중이네여
<soyeomul> 펄 코드인데... UTF-8 구문 분석이 쫌 부족한지 빌드 에러가 나나봅니다
<soyeomul> 아주그냥 파이썬3 로 다 뜯어고치면 좋을까싶기도 한데... 마음은 그렇네요
<soyeomul> 근데 토론 글타래 보고있으면 다들 유명한 분들...
<soyeomul> lxde 개발자도 토론에 참여
<soyeomul> 농사꾼은 그저 눈팅만...
<soyeomul> 익숙한 이름이길래 다시 보니 그 이맥스 데블 토론 리스트에서 봤던 그분
<soyeomul> 아고 마 오픈소스는 돌고돕니다 한 두다리만 건너면 다 만나네여~~~
<soyeomul> 아따 오늘 여기까지하고 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<groudon_> 안녕하세요 ^^
<miniprime1> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-07
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으아 하루 농장일지 밀린거 쓰려니 참 빡시네여
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 오 재준님!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~~~
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 고맙습니다.
<soyeomul> 어제 거세작업 2마리,,, 신규 새깐돌 4마리,,, 그리고 암소비육 1마리 출하...
<soyeomul> 넵 제준님^^^
<soyeomul> 저거를 하루 미뤘다가 장부에 적으닜깐 엄청 많네요
<soyeomul> 머리에 김이 나요 모락모락
<Jason-KR> 흐흐흐 도움이 안되서 미안합니다.
<soyeomul> 아녀요~ 재준님~~~
<soyeomul> grep 로 결과 출력해봤어요~
<soyeomul> (bionic)soyeomul@localhost:~/hanwoo$ grep 거세 z000.lst | wc -l
<soyeomul>  
<soyeomul> 결과는
<soyeomul> 31
<soyeomul> 입니다
<soyeomul> 아따 31 이라는 숫자가 대명사가 되었어요~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 위대한 숫자 31!
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 커피나 한사발 들이키고 작업 재개합니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어제밤 소싣고간 후배가 같은 조합원인데 집에 사료값이 3000만원 외상으로 밀렸다네요
<Jason-KR> 흠...
<soyeomul> 전 외상없이 현금으로 사온다니깐 후배가 엄청 부러워하더라구요
<soyeomul> 근데 소 살이 덜쪄서 참 그거로 이바구 많이 했어요
<soyeomul> 행님 거세 사료 좀 더 주소~~~
<soyeomul> 한바가지만 더 주면 될낀데요~~~
<soyeomul> 그래 조언 고맙데이~~~
<Jason-KR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 한번 해보께~~~
<soyeomul> 그라고 모심어 놓고 그 후배 고향(울진군 죽변면)에 놀러가기로 했어요
<soyeomul> 같이 밥한그릇!
<soyeomul> 이래나 저래나 사람 욕심 안부리고 갈라요~
<soyeomul> 조용히 무심하게 우사가서 송아지 돌보고 아픈소 없나 등등 살피고 먹는거는 볏짚만큼만이라도 두둑이 주고 사료는 적당히~
<soyeomul> 어제는 집사람이랑 통화했는데...
<soyeomul> 두 딸램 이제 얼집에 데려다준다네요
<soyeomul> 어제부터 시작~
<soyeomul> 그라고 생전에 투표소 근방에 안간 집사람 웬바람이 불어서 이번 투표소가서 투표했는데
<Jason-KR> "했는데"  ?  ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 껜또로 찍었는데 찍은 사람이 되었다네요
<soyeomul> 그 껜또가 1번 찍었다네여~~~
<soyeomul> 정청래
<Jason-KR> 껜또 <--- 몰라요.
<Jason-KR> 아~ ^^
<soyeomul> 겐또 그라설라무네 랜덤!
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 시골에 아직 일본어 잔재가 남아있어서요
<soyeomul> 랜덤 투표하는 사람은 제가 본 사람중에 최초였어요 울집사람
<Jason-KR> 무작위로 찍었다" <--는 농담으로 알겠습니다.
<Jason-KR> 저는 듣기를 첨'이네요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 아니 진짜 울집사람 정치에 무관심이어요
<soyeomul> 태어나서 첨으로 선거를 했었다네요
<Jason-KR> 이유가 있었겠죠. ^^
<soyeomul> 우짯던지 결과에 고맙다는 말 한마디 수고했단 말한마디 건네주었어요~
<soyeomul> 서울 시장이 누군지도 모르는 사람이 울집사람...
<soyeomul> 대통령이름도 모를겁니다
<soyeomul> 엇 크롬북에 깔린 카톡 울음소리가 갑자기 났어요 깜딱 놀랬어요
<soyeomul> 우체국에서 택배가 온다네요... 아 크롬북 카톡 머찌네요
<Jason-KR> 참, lxde 랑 lxqt 갖고 할 얘기가 있었는데...전화가 오는 바람에 ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> (저 통화중) 좀 더 알아보고 담에 얘기하기로...
<Jason-KR> !
<soyeomul> 아 재준님 넵 꾸벅;;;
<soyeomul> 재난지원금(나라 및 지자체 통틀어) 목적이 자영업 소상공인을 살리려는데 있다라고 울 평해읍장이 소신을 말하더라구요
<Jason-KR> 복지가 아니라 경제 회전이 더 목적이라는 원칙이겠죠?!
<soyeomul> 넵 전 그렇게 들었어요 박정희 텃밭의 행정가도 그렇게 분명히 모짜리할때 밝혔어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 누가 현금 안주는거에 대한 비판은 다 개소리입니다
<soyeomul> 어데선가 현금주면 월세 낼텐데라고 중앙일보에서 개소리하는데 제가봤을땐 정말 그기사쓴 사람 면상 함 보고싶네요
<Jason-KR> i think so ^^
<Jason-KR> 푸하하하
<soyeomul> json 파일
<soyeomul> 알아두면 좋은거 맞지요?
<Jason-KR> 그럼요,
<soyeomul> 우분투에서 man json 하니깐 믄가가 많이 뜨네요 공부할 만한 가치가 있다는거 같다는 생각이 들면서
<soyeomul> 재준님이 동의하시니 더 그런생각이 듭니다
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<Jason-KR> 어휴~ ㅋ
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 농장 자료를 json 파일로도 백업해볼까 이런 기묘한 생각?
<soyeomul> 미친게지요 제가,,,
<soyeomul> 이야 우분투 머찌네염;;;
<soyeomul> 코딩 공부에 최적화된 느낌~
<soyeomul> 잘 만들어졌어요
<soyeomul> 볼때마다 감동
<Jason-KR> 어서 오세요~ 반갑습니다. ^^
<ds4gzb> 안녕하세요
<ds4gzb> 벌써 점심 시간이네요, 다들 맛 점들 하시구요 ^^
<soyeomul> 오 디에스4님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/-/blob/master/%EB%AC%B8%EC%9E%A5/make_json.py
<soyeomul>  합!
<ds4gzb> 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> json 첫단추를 뀌우고 전 이만 밥먹으러 가네요
<soyeomul> 모두 즐거운 점심 시간 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ds4gzb> 네 ... 좋은 시간 되세요
<ds4gzb> 이제, 벌서부터 무지 더운 오후네요 ... 오후시간도 모두 홧팅 하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 음...
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 앗 재준님 계셨어요~!
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/-/blob/6e9c50a4f7de02893a1a340c2aa3be1de304ab86/%EB%AC%B8%EC%9E%A5/%EB%AC%B8%EC%9E%A5
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 점심먹고 후다닥 자판 두들겼네요
<soyeomul> json 포맷으로 문장 가능해졌어요!!!
<Jason-KR> lst 파일이라면 json 으로 변환/추출이 쉽겠죠? 제가 일지를 다~ 보지는 않았습니다만 ^^
<soyeomul> 아... 아직 자신이 없네요;;; 그... 일단 fortune 파이썬부터 테스트 해보구서요;;;
<soyeomul> 좀 시간이 흐른후에 농장 데이타를 정리할까해요 일단 지금은 문장(fortune 파이썬) 부터요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 아따 전 이제 저녁 소여물 주러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘까지 파일에서 읽어오는거 구현했어요 .moon .json
<soyeomul> 모심고 나서 sqlite 디비로 집어넣어서 빼내는거 한번 만들어볼까해요
<soyeomul> 어버이날 지나고 대략 10일쯤부터 남산들을 시작으로 모를 심을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 전 품앗이 갑니다
<soyeomul> 품앗이를 해야지만 볏짚을 계약할 수 있거등요
<soyeomul> 문장은 지금 ~/.bashrc 에다 이렇게 적어놨네요
<soyeomul> 문장 --force ~/.문장/example.json
<soyeomul> 무려 json 파일에서 읽어옵니다~~~
<soyeomul> 잠자러 가야것어요 어후 시골에선 일찍 눈꺼풀이 내려가네유;;;
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-08
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> r
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/-/commit/c3ddb6dee224f1423e4df9e57334c03b2f611476
<soyeomul> 오늘 사료가 입고되는날인데 기다리고 있어요
<soyeomul> 기다리는중에 example.json 만들어 깃랩에 올렸어요
<soyeomul> 많은 일들이 있었어요 렉스님 동안 데이타 포맷을 json 으로 하는걸 고려하고서 그걸 실천에 옮겼어요
<lexlove_> ^^
<soyeomul> json 이 속도는 모르겠고 일단 엄청 유명한 범용적인 포맷인지라... 공부삼아 한번 구현해봤네요
<lexlove_> 소여물님은 부지런하시군요.
<soyeomul> 아따 밥묵고 살라믄 어쩔수 없어요
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 전 요즘 게으름의 극치를 달리고 있어요.^^
<soyeomul> 아니 그게 부러워요!!!
<soyeomul> 게으르고 싶어요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 기실 저같은 경우엔... 한달에 사료값만 현금 오백만원정도씩 나가거등요
<lexlove_> 엄청난 금액이네요
<soyeomul> 하여간 저 사료차 입고되는거 보러 나갑니다~
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 글쵸~
<lexlove_> 수고하세요
<soyeomul> ^^
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 제이쓴 제이슨 중 뭐라고 발음 하나요? JSON
<soyeomul> 제선 제슨 재손 아아아...
<soyeomul> JSON 포맷이 참 맘에 드는게요
<soyeomul> JSON 파일이 하나의 정보에다 순번(인덱스)이 있어서요
<soyeomul> 심지어 리스트(배열)도 JSON 포맷에다 녹일 수 있다는게 너무너무 맘에 들어요
<soyeomul> 농장 데이타 파일중에 소 개체의 위치를 기록해둔 파일이 하나 있는데...
<soyeomul> JSON 포맷 형식으로 쫘아아악 만들어두면 언제 어디서고 몇번 소 몇번 방에 있고 그 몇번 소는 나이가 몇개월령이고 성별은 무엇이다 등등을...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <joekim> 제이슨 이라고 하는걸 제일 많이 들어 본것 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 오!
<Jason-KR> 써 니님말씀 에 의하면, jason = 제이슨, 제순.   json= 제이"썬" 이라잖요. ^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <joekim> 저도 제이슨 이라고 발음하고요.
<soyeomul> 조에김님 꾸벅 첨 뵙겠습니다
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵
<UbuntuKrSlack> <joekim> 안녕하세요.
<soyeomul> 제이슨 이라고 저도 그럼 기억해둘께요
<Jason-KR> 월드와이드 그리고, 미국식 발음. json= 제이"썬" 이라잖요. ^^
<soyeomul> 다들 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 제이슨 아 이름도 조으네요!
<soyeomul> 음냐 이젠 엄니 모시고 골다공증 검사하러 동네 병원에 갑니다 다녀올께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 암튼 빨라. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 소여물님께 ‘바이’인사하기는 힘들더군ㅇㅅ
<lexlove_> ㅇㅅ. 오타입니다.
<lexlove_> 힘들더군요.
<UbuntuKrSlack> <joekim> https://youtu.be/zhVdWQWKRqM
<Jason-KR> 그쵸? 나쁜 예절 입니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ  언제 기회봐서 알려주겠습니다. ^^ (<---- 내가 이래서 노땅, 꼰데 소리 듣는 겨~ ㅋ
<Jason-KR> )
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-09
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 토요일 아침 문안인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 비옵니다 그리고 쌀쌀합니다
<soyeomul> 울진 날씨 특보였네요
<soyeomul> 모심기전 논에 물대기 힘드니 하늘에서 배려를 해주시는거 같다는 생각도 들구요
<soyeomul> 울진은 지금 논에 물대고 로타리 치는 분위기입니다
<soyeomul> 로타리 == 논을 모심기 좋게 골고루 흙을 여러번 잘게잘게 뒤집어 엎어서 고르게 평탄화시키는 작업
<soyeomul> 아따 용어 하나에 참 많은 설명이 필요한 농사 용어
<soyeomul> 로타리 다 치면 이앙기가 들어가서 본격적으로 모를 꼽아요~
<soyeomul> 제가 모 꼽을때 품앗이 하러갑니다
<soyeomul> 다음주 수요일부터 시작할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 참 로타리 우리말로 '써레질' 정도가 아닐까 생각해요
<soyeomul> 논을 썬~다~ 라는 표현 가끔 들었어요
<soyeomul> 쟁기질은 '논갈러 간다~' 라는 표현을 쓰더라구요 친구들이
<soyeomul> 어제 노란리본 (🎗) 추가했어요
<soyeomul> 엇 gzb님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 노란리본 추가로 1차 작업 마칩니다.
<soyeomul> 2차 작업은 모 다 심고나서 재개하려해요
<soyeomul> 동안 농장 소자료 좀 고민해봐야것어요
<soyeomul> 모심기 품앗이도 하고...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> JSON 포맷이
<soyeomul> 전 인터넷 뿐만 아니라
<soyeomul> 이 세상 모든 문서들의 기반 스탠다아아아아아아드 포맷이 되었음 좋겠네요
<soyeomul> JSON 포맷에다 모든걸 다 녹일 수 있다라고 전 힘주어 강력히 강력히 주장합니다아아아아아아~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네... 지금 춘추전국시대처럼 존재하는 편집기들 특히 워드 프로그램들 HWP/MS-Word/오징어/꼴뚜기/망둥어/오리/꽥꽥/기타 등등
<soyeomul> JSON 포맷을 가장 밑바닥 공구리로 깔았음 좋겠네요
<soyeomul> 그냥 비가 오니 잡설 풀어봤네요~
<soyeomul> 구글 크롬의 터미날 프로그램이... 확장가가 html 입니다 이거 엄청납니다 아아아아
<soyeomul> 아마 JS 자바스크립트로 맨든거 같아요
<soyeomul> 다시는 JSON 을 무시하지 마라 이런 경고 같아요
<soyeomul> 그 자바스크립트로 입력기를 어데서 만들었다는 소식 얼핏 들었는데요
<soyeomul> 구글 크롬OS 터미날 프로그램이 HTML 인걸 보면 자바스크립트로 만든 입력기 정말 무시 못할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 자바스크립트와 JSON 을 무시하면 이젠 돈 못법니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 들이키고 이만 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 서니님도 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 죄송요;
<soyeomul> 깜빡했어요
<soyeomul> JSON 포맷이 RFC 문서에 목록화되었는데...
<soyeomul> https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8259
<soyeomul> 어마어마합니다 무려 STD (인터넷 표준 -- INTERNET STANDARD)
<soyeomul> 아까 제가 농담삼아 이야기한거... 전 세계 모든 워드 프로그램들의 문서 포맷 밑바닥 공구리를 JSON 으로 하면 좋겠다는말요
<soyeomul> 이거 불가능하지 않을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 통일 가능합니다!!!
<soyeomul> 가즈아~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안능하세여
<soyeomul> 폰이어요 우사애서 근무중이어요
<soyeomul> 야간근무 빡시네여
<soyeomul> 오늘 퇴근후 집에가면 농장일지 제끼고 바로 뻗어잘거같아여
<soyeomul> 으으으 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-05-10
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으으 밀린 농장일지 오늘 다 적었네요
<soyeomul> 엇 gzb님 어소세요~!
<ds4gzb> 네. 안녕하세요. 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 아 넵^^^
<ds4gzb> 오늘도 날씨가 꾸물 꾸물 하네요 ....
<soyeomul> 아 그런가요 울진은 화창합니다 어제 비가 많이 내렸어요
<ds4gzb> 네, 좋겠군요 여긴 진도라서 ...
<soyeomul> 우와 진도면 해남 근처신가요?
<soyeomul> 맞나요.. 진도 완도 해깔리네요
<ds4gzb> 세월호 사건 있는데
<ds4gzb> 네
<soyeomul> 아 !! 넵;;;
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/-/blob/b42a3d5716b1660226478de90d5b31dc1478138f/lotto.py
<soyeomul> 저도 로또 만들어봤어요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안계시구나,,,
<ds4gzb> 네 ... 코딩 잘 하시나 봐요
<ds4gzb> 전 그냥 일반 유저라
<soyeomul> 아녀요 그저께 그저께 며칠전에
<soyeomul> 렉스님의 로또 프로그램 보고서 사알짝 고쳐서 테스트 해봤어요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 코드가 한번씩 인덱스 아웃오브 레인지 에러가 나오더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 중복이 완벽히 없게 하는 코드를 패치했어요
<ds4gzb> 네 ...전 손 띤지가 하도 오래라
<soyeomul> 파이썬 이거 사실 전 농장 자료가 많은데... 기록해야 될것들이요
<soyeomul> 이 많은 자료를 일일이 수첩에다 적으려니 빡시더라구요
<soyeomul> 뭔가 자동화가 필요한데... 가장 쉬운게 파이썬이었어요
<ds4gzb> 농장요 ?
<soyeomul> 그래서 조금씩 공부하고 있어요
<ds4gzb> 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 예 저 경북 울진에서 소 100마리 키우고 있어요
<ds4gzb> 마니 키우네요
<soyeomul> 열심히 하겠습니다!
<ds4gzb> 그러면 자동화 필요하겠군요
<soyeomul> 넵~
<soyeomul> 아고 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 주말 보내시구요~
<soyeomul> 다음에 또 뵙겠씁니다!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ds4gzb> 네. 좋은 시간 되세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ds4gzb> 안녕하세요
